# Monta



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The new skyquest gmt from Monta seems like a winner priced at just over $1700 on pre-order. Ya it's expensive for a micro but you can have it in your hands in a reasonable time. Bracelet looks great, and considering what other micros go for and the quality here $1700 doesn't seem insane. It's micro competition would be say oak and Oscar who sells for $1k more without bracelet and then you have mkii key West where you could put down a a deposit and possibly have a watch a decade later. Monta seems to be king of the hill for premium micro brands.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Did they lower the price? I remembered it was alot higher when they first launched their first model.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes they lowered the price of the sea king and refunded money to those that paid the initial high rollout price, pretty shocking and stand up if you ask me.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

I REALLY like this. Half of me is wanting to preorder one badly, and the other half of me that dislikes the concept of micros is holding me back. Nothing against Monta specifically, I've just never been able to get behind the idea of a watch brand that's only been around for a couple years. That said, I may still take the plunge on this because it's just that cool.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I like Monta. The price is more in line with where it should be now as well. The new model looks fantastic too.


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I like Monta. The price is more in line with where it should be now as well. The new model looks fantastic too.


I agree about the price. When you compare what you're getting here with the mass market/established brands, I can't think of anything that even comes close at this price.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ctw19 said:


> I agree about the price. When you compare what you're getting here with the mass market/established brands, I can't think of anything that even comes close at this price.


From the reviews and services they seem to put out a premium product and they are in the right price range to make it appealing. Heritage is the one thing that I think lends to people buying Tudor, Omega Rolex etc.. But there is something that's also exciting about new, young and growing brands. I am enthralled by the Tudor gmt but I am also in love with this watch, have to figure out if $2k is worth the "heritage"

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm basically set on picking up the new Oceanking, but can't decide between the black dial or the gilt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

The sky quest was an original test watch from monta, with the eterna movement...... it was the one I originally lusted after. Then they decided not to release it and I bought the other two!!

So, now with an Oceanking and triumph, I’be become a bit of an expert of Monta watches. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I love the looks of the Skyquest with the exception of that bent GMT hand. That just looks like a third-world engineering solution to a design issue.

The problem Monta is challenged with is the Sellita GMT movement (the same as the ETA 2893-2) has the GMT hand as the lowest hand in the hand stack (GMT, then hour, then minute, then second). With the GMT hand this low, it cannot clear the bold indices used on the dial. Putting a bend in the GMT hand is, let's just say, a less than elegant solution.

Rolex solved this by building their GMT movement to use a different hand stack order (hour, GMT, minute, second).

Monta could potentially have used a different pinion (raising all the hands up), or used less bold applied indices.


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

You're right, it's not the most elegant solution but I don't hate it. At least they didn't just make it a shorter hand, which would have looked worse IMO.

I think my biggest concern about micro brands is parts availability/support down the road. What if I accidentally crack the ceramic bezel 4-5 years from now, or lose a bracelet link screw? Even if Monta is still around as a company, this is supposedly a limited edition so will there even be replacement parts available?


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

ctw19 said:


> You're right, it's not the most elegant solution but I don't hate it. At least they didn't just make it a shorter hand, which would have looked worse IMO.
> 
> I think my biggest concern about micro brands is parts availability/support down the road. What if I accidentally crack the ceramic bezel 4-5 years from now, or lose a bracelet link screw? Even if Monta is still around as a company, this is supposedly a limited edition so will there even be replacement parts available?


I agree.

What is Monta selling the GMT model for? About $2K?

Where Monta is going to be challenged is I can pick up a Tudor Black Bay GMT for under $4K list which uses an in-house GMT movement with an independently adjustable hour hand (true traveler watch) and a 70 hour power reserve. Not to mention it has a straight GMT hand, global service presence, and is backed by Rolex, one of the largest and most established luxury watch makers on the planet.

It isn't that I don't like the Monta, but if I were saving enough to spend $2K on a watch, I think it is reasonable to think I could save enough to spend $4K and not have a watch with any compromises (bent hands, future parts availability, etc.).

If all you want / need is a mechanical watch with GMT functionality, Steinhart and a number of others make decent watches in the $500 range.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm actually looking forward to seeing how the bent hand behaves with light,
my first reaction was 'cheap design workaround', but now, I'm starting to wonder if maybe there's 'something about it'..
until they grow out of sellita, looking forward for (others's) wrist pics, but still got me more interested than the tudor


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ryeguy said:


> I love the looks of the Skyquest with the exception of that bent GMT hand. That just looks like a third-world engineering solution to a design issue.The problem Monta is challenged with is the Sellita GMT movement (the same as the ETA 2893-2) has the GMT hand as the lowest hand in the hand stack (GMT, then hour, then minute, then second). With the GMT hand this low, it cannot clear the bold indices used on the dial. Putting a bend in the GMT hand is, let's just say, a less than elegant solution.Rolex solved this by building their GMT movement to use a different hand stack order (hour, GMT, minute, second).Monta could potentially have used a different pinion (raising all the hands up), or used less bold applied indices.


Monta's instagram account shows the Skyquest with two different GMT hands? It is not just lighting either. The more recent post is clearly a different style hand that is black prior to the red pointer and no discernible bend.

More recent post:



And slightly older post:


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I have to think it is just the straight on perspective of the photograph combined with the flat black color of the GMT hand minimizing reflections that is making the hand appear straight. In short, my guess is it is just an optical illusion like a fat person wearing horizontal stripes.

The reason why I say this is I cannot imagine why Monta would release photos with the "custom" bent GMT hand (obviously a controversial design element) out only to then release new photos of the same watch with a different hand style just hours later.

Also, the "easy" fix isn't just replacing the bent hand with a straight hand. To use a straight GMT hand Monta would need to redesign the dial to be either thinner or to use flatter indices so the straight GMT hand could clear over them. Or, if the dial was to remain, they would need to replace the Sellita pinion to be taller (although I am not certain Sellita offers that option - ETA does so I would expect it to be possible, I just do not know).


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ryeguy said:


> I agree.
> 
> What is Monta selling the GMT model for? About $2K?
> 
> ...


The Monta design is beautiful I'm not ready to buy either the Monta or the Tudor but plan on buying one of them this year. Need to see more pictures of the Monta first.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

These look great. But I don't need two 24 hour scales - turn the bezel back into the diver bezel and keep the 24 hour scale on the dial. Here's the Monta I'd want:


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Very chintzy "solution" for a premium price. If Steinhart can source ETA 29893s which don't have this issue, why can't they. Would stick with Steinhart and save about $1,300 in the process.

Wonder what marketing BS they will come up with to explain the bent hand?



Ryeguy said:


> I love the looks of the Skyquest with the exception of that bent GMT hand. That just looks like a third-world engineering solution to a design issue.
> 
> The problem Monta is challenged with is the Sellita GMT movement (the same as the ETA 2893-2) has the GMT hand as the lowest hand in the hand stack (GMT, then hour, then minute, then second). With the GMT hand this low, it cannot clear the bold indices used on the dial. Putting a bend in the GMT hand is, let's just say, a less than elegant solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm definitely in the minority but for some reason I find the bent GMT hand kind of cool. Adds some depth to what are otherwise plainly flat hands on most watches. I think I'm going to jump in on the Skyquest. Going to send them a message to see if they are able to do the black ceramic bezel with the blue dial.

I feel like the pricing is high but good for their quality. Plus they seem really great as a company, even with the price change debacle. There's always risk with any company with them staying around, albeit it's a lot higher with these micro brands.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

If nothing else, micros such as Monta have figured out there is a gap in the "entry level luxury" watch market for the $1,500-ish price range.

It isn't much different than when I began being active in the watch forums. Back then, if you wanted a budget diver you were pretty much looking at a Seiko (SKX007, etc.) or Citizen.

Micros saw an opening to (arguably) better features such as sapphire crystals and ceramic bezel inserts for similar prices. They took advantage of that value proposition and now we have a new micro brand popping up every week.

I'm sure someone at Monta figured out there was an unaddressed market for a well finished watch in the $1.5K USD range that wasn't being addressed by the major Swiss luxury brands and they aimed to fill it.

The only issue for the major Swiss brands is I don't see Monta buyers eventually deciding to "move up" to an Omega or Rolex. Where in the past you had these "stepping stone" offerings, today you really don't.

Good for Monta for realizing this market opportunity, but I still think the bent GMT hand was a cop-out solution. If you want interesting hands, but a nice bevel on them. Putting a Z bend on it to clear the markers just reminds me of









Sure it works, but it just isn't right.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Just noticed that they changed their sapphire to flat... boo! But their GMT actually has a 72 click bi-directional bezel, finally a micro that did this right.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

nice to see more GMT options from the microbrand scene but I echo everyone regarding that bent GMT hand. It's a bit distracting from an otherwise appealing design.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

The wait begins... followed these guys closely when they put out the first gen, but decided to hold out and I'm glad I did. This one ticks all the boxes for me as a daily wearer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

You don't even have to save another $2K, just wait about 8-12 months after release and grey market dealers will have them for at least 20% off MSRP and maybe more if they don't sell well.



Ryeguy said:


> I agree.
> 
> What is Monta selling the GMT model for? About $2K?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

sfnewguy said:


> You don't even have to save another $2K, just wait about 8-12 months after release and grey market dealers will have them for at least 20% off MSRP and maybe more if they don't sell well.


Very true. When you look at it pragmatically and say to yourself "I can spend $2,000 on a forum watch brand that is backed by some guys who make rubber straps, or I can spend $1,500 more and get a watch that is backed by Rolex", the argument becomes somewhat self-evident.

To be completely transparent, I enjoy micros and have a number in my collection. When you are discussing micros in the $500-ish range, they can make a strong value proposition. As the price point goes up, however, you have to really, really, want that specific watch in order to overcome the risks around brand stability.

As I mentioned on another thread, I can still remember when Kobold was the darling of the watch forums. Today I'm not certain I would be buying one or looking to them for customer service.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

The O&O you’re comparing it to is a chronograph. The Sandford would be this thing’s competition, and was about the same price as the Monta. 

King of the hill seems a bit of a jump. I’d go Farer for this price.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> Very true. When you look at it pragmatically and say to yourself "I can spend $2,000 on a forum watch brand that is backed by some guys who make rubber straps, or I can spend $1,500 more and get a watch that is backed by Rolex", the argument becomes somewhat self-evident.
> 
> To be completely transparent, I enjoy micros and have a number in my collection. When you are discussing micros in the $500-ish range, they can make a strong value proposition. As the price point goes up, however, you have to really, really, want that specific watch in order to overcome the risks around brand stability.
> 
> As I mentioned on another thread, I can still remember when Kobold was the darling of the watch forums. Today I'm not certain I would be buying one or looking to them for customer service.


Good points but $1,500 on top is nothing to sneeze at. The value of the brand will differ from person to person and for me, jumping to a Tudor is not worth an extra $1,500. Likewise, I have a hard time justifying the price of a Monta Oceanking/Skyquest when comparing it to the likes of the Christopher Ward Trident which both boast pretty much the exact same movement and features. I'm sure the Monta is better finished and a more refined overall, but it's hard to swallow a near $1,000 price difference. Now that I've typed this out, I'm going to have to sit on this potential purchase a little longer...


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

RTea said:


> Good points but $1,500 on top is nothing to sneeze at. The value of the brand will differ from person to person and for me, jumping to a Tudor is not worth an extra $1,500. Likewise, I have a hard time justifying the price of a Monta Oceanking/Skyquest when comparing it to the likes of the Christopher Ward Trident which both boast pretty much the exact same movement and features. I'm sure the Monta is better finished and a more refined overall, but it's hard to swallow a near $1,000 price difference. Now that I've typed this out, I'm going to have to sit on this potential purchase a little longer...


I think we are both coming to the same conclusion.

Is the Monta $1,500 less cool than an entry level Swiss luxury watch (i.e. new Tudor)? No, probably not, so therefore you could consider it a bargain.

Then again, is the Monta $1,000 more cool than a quality micro (i.e. The Christopher Ward with a similar feature set and identical movement)? No, probably not, so therefore you could consider it overpriced.

I guess in the end, it comes down to buy what you like. You explaining to someone how you spent $2K on a watch from a brand no one has ever heard of is probably just as hard as me explaining how I spent $3,400 on a Seiko.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I agree wih the above points and while I really like this version of the Oceanking even more than the original, I also like the Omega SMPc release and wonder how much I could get one of those for in a year and if it would be worth the premium. This watch does tick most the boxes for me, and if it was in the $1,200 range I think it would be easier to swallow, however I haven’t heard much said about their previous releases that was negative. 

Mans regarding the Sellita movements in the CW watches, CW uses a SW200 while Monta uses a SW300, I know it’s a higher grade but not sure what is different.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

do we have confirmation that the gmt hand is indeed bent? I wowuld like to see one in person it's not instantly a turn off but something I feel I would want too see.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> Then again, is the Monta $1,000 more cool than a quality micro (i.e. The Christopher Ward with a similar feature set and identical movement)? No, probably not, so therefore you could consider it overpriced.


Yep, I consider it overpriced. Monta is a micro with a 2-year history. What makes them special??


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the changes to the new ocean king. All applied indices, crown guards.

These look very nice to me.




























What's the thickness and lug to lug length anyone know?

I am just not sure I can do the price though. I would love to get in on the order but it would force some sharp cuts to the collection to free up the funds. 
If it was $1000-$1200 I would be much more tempted.

What do you enablers have to say?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I like the changes to the new ocean king. All applied indices, crown guards.
> 
> These look very nice to me.
> 
> ...


Thickness is 11.9 and lug to lug is 49. I ordered one as it checks all the boxes for me and think it will be a great daily wearer. I haven't heard anyone that has held one in the metal have anything bad to say about the quality, most people seem to not get past the pricing which is understandable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm...those are good size specs for me. If I recall correctly perhaps from talking about the OT500 we have similar sized wrists around 6.75-7”. 

12mm thick sounds really good. Was the older model thicker if I recall correctly?

It certainly looks really good and I do understand the quality is good. 

I’ll go stare at my watch box and see if anything can get liquidated..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Hmmm...those are good size specs for me. If I recall correctly perhaps from talking about the OT500 we have similar sized wrists around 6.75-7".
> 
> 12mm thick sounds really good. Was the older model thicker if I recall correctly?
> 
> ...


My wrist is about 7.25 so not too far off. The older model was 13.8 mm, but had a domed crystal. I loved the OT500, but not how it wore. If it came out in 39 I'd rebuy it in a heartbeat. I think this monta will wear nicely and I prefer bracelets so I'm looking forward to seeing if it lives up to the hype.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The OT500 would likely need to go for me to get the ocean king. 

If the case is the same aside from the dome and crown guards then I should get a good idea about how it would wear from old reviews. 

I certainly like the new dial more and the crown guards help mask the crown shape that I wasn’t too keen on in the original version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm really liking this watch. They fixed most of the issues I had with the original, no lume on the bezel (I would have been happy with a lume pip but full lume is awesome), no crown guards, not full applied indices, and they cleaned up the date window/ 6 o'clock area by pulling the date window out of the minute track and it appears a hair smaller. The new adjustable clasp is fantastic to see, I love it on my Ginault. The only thing I would have liked to see would be drilled lugs and the bezel with a 10/20/30/40/50 index instead of the 15/30/45, but those aren't deal breakers and the bezel keeps it different from a lot of other black divers. I haven't read a bad review about Monta, I agree with boatswain, if it was $1,000 - $1,200 it would be an easy decision. Still, if this was from a big Swiss brand the price would be double. I like the idea of supporting an American micro and they seem to be producing a top notch product so this may be added to my short list.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's a little before and after



















I think the "MONTA" is smaller too and now almost fits at 10:08. Looks much better than the old huge font. A much more evenly balanced dial now. Well maybe aside from the white date window. If it was white on black it would be a little nicer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Basel and Monta included have change my "plans", I love the BB GMT and The Skyquest but I don't really need a gmt in any way shape or form, but..who knows also Longines is just spitting out watch after watch that I like, I feel like if I buy the bb it's it, if i get the sky quest and the longines is reasonable well i get 2 for one, still so unsure on how to proceed, I am sure I am not the only one questiong what to go after.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The more I see these the more I'm impressed. Every review I've read gushes about the quality and attention to detail, and the small changes to the Ocean King are appealing, especially the micro-adjust clasp. $1700 is a lot for a micro, but it appears to be a good value, based on what you're getting.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Guys I own a triumph and a gen 1 oceanking and can say, without reservation, that these watches are a bargain at the preorder price. They’re better made that my doxas, the bb I used to own, and anything I’ve seen from the Swiss or German brands in this price range. I would be shocked if someone got one and felt like it was overpriced.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

atdegs said:


> The O&O you're comparing it to is a chronograph. The Sandford would be this thing's competition, and was about the same price as the Monta.
> 
> King of the hill seems a bit of a jump. I'd go Farer for this price.


Having owned both a O&O and a Monta, I'll say i was less than impressed with the case finish of O&O(Monta's is superb, top), it had no bracelet (Monta's is awesome) and it had a lot more Asia (nothing wrong with that in itself)in it than the Monta so price to me was less justifiable.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

The owners feel they deserve a certain profit margin for their efforts - the market will tell.

Frankly when Bremont came out with their pricing, I thought they were out of their minds! But with enough of their marketing BS, they appealed to that market segment that didn't feel their prices were out of line. Maybe Monta is aiming for the same market segment as Bremont.



Avo said:


> Yep, I consider it overpriced. Monta is a micro with a 2-year history. What makes them special??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ruggs said:


> Guys I own a triumph and a gen 1 oceanking and can say, without reservation, that these watches are a bargain at the preorder price. They're better made that my doxas, the bb I used to own, and anything I've seen from the Swiss or German brands in this price range. I would be shocked if someone got one and felt like it was overpriced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I was one of the guys speaking against Monta initially and the prices... 
I met with Justin, tried all versions, heard more about the Watch and i was sold. Got one and absolutely love it. It stands above all other micros in quality/finish imho and above known Swiss brands. I do not think my B.B. is a nicer watch than the Monta movement aside. The bracelet of the Monta is superior too.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks for the comparisons to some brands I'm familiar with. I've really tried to get excited about Monta, their office is a block away from where I use to work in St. Louis, I've just never been able to get wound up about them. I've also never seen one in person, it sounds like they're impactful. I considered them when I bought my Railmaster, sounds like I maybe shouldn't compare the two.



Jeep99dad said:


> I agree. I was one of the guys speaking against Monta initially and the prices...
> I met with Justin, tried all versions, heard more about the Watch and i was sold. Got one and absolutely love it. It stands above all other micros in quality/finish imho and above known Swiss brands. I do not think my B.B. is a nicer watch than the Monta movement aside. The bracelet of the Monta is superior too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I agree. I was one of the guys speaking against Monta initially and the prices...
> I met with Justin, tried all versions, heard more about the Watch and i was sold. Got one and absolutely love it. It stands above all other micros in quality/finish imho and above known Swiss brands. I do not think my B.B. is a nicer watch than the Monta movement aside. The bracelet of the Monta is superior too.


Did you try a ocean king on at all? I think we have similar wrist sizes and if you did try one I am curious if you felt it was too tall or blocky or just it's fit in general.

I have felt my collection balloon again and I am considering a consolidation and wondering if a new ocean king fits (on my wrist and in my collection )

Also am I crazy or does the new ocean king hour hand seem different and a little less sword-ish? Less tapered if you will. I can see the minute hand has more lume area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I put a email into Monta hopefully we get some macro shots of the gmt hand, Still really intrigued by both the oceanking and skyquest, hopefully the longines I have a bead on is reasonable(as most longines are) prieced and maybe i can do both a monta and a longines.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Did you try a sea king on at all? I think we have similar wrist sizes and if you did try one I am curious if you felt it was too tall or blocky or just it's fit in general.
> 
> I have felt my collection balloon again and I am considering a consolidation and wondering if a new sea king fits (on my wrist and in my collection )
> 
> ...


Boatswain, did you mean to say Oceanking? Because there is also a Sea King micro watch company but that is completely different.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oops yes. Ocean king! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I noticed in one of the reviews I watched from the Gen 1 Oceanking they mentioned it had a 4 year warranty, now I see only a 2 year warranty. Anyone else notice a warranty change? I see the Triumph is also 2 years.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A think these may be new pics to the thread



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Did you try a ocean king on at all? I think we have similar wrist sizes and if you did try one I am curious if you felt it was too tall or blocky or just it's fit in general.
> 
> I have felt my collection balloon again and I am considering a consolidation and wondering if a new ocean king fits (on my wrist and in my collection )
> 
> ...


I did not, he didn't have it with him but it seems reasonnably sized, the dimensions of the new model should definitely work for you, be spot on in fact.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> I put a email into Monta hopefully we get some macro shots of the gmt hand, Still really intrigued by both the oceanking and skyquest, hopefully the longines I have a bead on is reasonable(as most longines are) prieced and maybe i can do both a monta and a longines.


just curious, what are you looking to see on the macro RE the GMT hand?
it definitely has that step on all their new GMT models.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> A think these may be new pics to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really love these and the'll even look better IRL
I am getting one but not sure which?
Blue is so cool too, Gilt fits the watch great as well


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Here's a little before and after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the improved minute hand, new date window location and all applied markers too...
and the added crown guards which ehlp a lot with the atypical crown(for a diver)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Jeepdad.

I have a feeling some of my recent enabling of others my come home to roost on this one....

I was initially excited by this one









But the real life pic especially the bezel left me flat









Might need to see more to be sure.

I am leaning to the all black gloss now









At this price point I want some serious versatility.

The blue is nice but probably a bit too bright and flashy for me. 









But I could see a real life pic of the blue being really tempting if the sunburst is subtle.

Anyone know how good the lume tends to be with monta?

If I am paying this much I need it to be decent at worst. I understand and like BGW9 but it needs to be solid still.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> i really love these and the'll even look better IRL
> I am getting one but not sure which?
> Blue is so cool too, Gilt fits the watch great as well


I think your Tudor Black Bay Black covers the gilt, so you should hop on the black gloss dial train! The blue also looks really good in the instagram live videos they've been doing. Tough choices


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

yes just curious to see the bent gmt hand up close.



Jeep99dad said:


> just curious, what are you looking to see on the macro RE the GMT hand?
> it definitely has that step on all their new GMT models.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

trf2271 said:


> I think your Tudor Black Bay Black covers the gilt, so you should hop on the black gloss dial train! The blue also looks really good in the instagram live videos they've been doing. Tough choices


Well my plan is to sell my new B.B. black and get the Tudor gmt. I want a "true" GMT with independent hour hand. So then I could get the Monta gilt as a nice versatile dress diver. 
The blue is tempting but looks bright in some pics. Also I have a Abyss blue sapphire preordered
Though part of me is considering selling B.B. and both IWC to get the new Rolex gmt Pepsi


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> I think your Tudor Black Bay Black covers the gilt, so you should hop on the black gloss dial train! The blue also looks really good in the instagram live videos they've been doing. Tough choices


Do you have a link to the videos of the blue?

Pardon my ignorance if I missed it but I can't see it on the Instagram feed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeepdad
You sure have a stable of thoroughbreds there! 
Those sound like good collection plans. You likely know my love of the abyss sapphire.

That's another reason why I think I would get the gloss black as the Seaforth has the blue covered and my series 1 sunburst has a similar colour I think to the monta "wet blue".

Hmm...gloss black sounds better and better. It will pair so nicely with the ceramic bezel too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Jeepdad
> You sure have a stable of thoroughbreds there!
> Those sound like good collection plans. You likely know my love of the abyss sapphire.
> 
> ...


I would go black or gilt indeed. you got blue covered and not sure who this one will look IRL


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Anyone know how good the lume tends to be with monta?
> 
> If I am paying this much I need it to be decent at worst. I understand and like BGW9 but it needs to be solid still.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boatswain, Average Bros did a YouTube review of the first gen Oceanking and showed a good clip of the lume. It looked good. I don't have a lot of experience wih BGW9 but I think Monta picked the best of everything so I doubt the lume would disappoint.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Lume on the gen 1 OK and Triumph is great. Not Seiko bright but definitely glows visibly all night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the lume insight guys. That’s encouraging that the triumph is good as you would think the new ocean king would be the same or better. 

I know BGW9 will never blaze like C3 at first charge but I find If done well it will have a really nice moderate glow that lasts all night. 
Some of my BGW9 watches are my favourite for lume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Why did they have to go from a nicely domed crystal in the original to a flat one in the new releases?! Also, the Skyquest doesn’t come with the ratcheting clasp, even after inquiring. Welp, my wallet will stay a little fatter for now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I would go black or gilt indeed. you got blue covered and not sure who this one will look IRL


I like the Rolex gmt as well but 2.5x the purchase price of the Tudor just makes it a hard sell. Plus it would/will be mega hard to aquire, the Tudor 1926 white dial blue markers is kind of a cool sleeper too, seems like it good be a good jack or all trades watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone know if the new Oceanking has a thinner midcase or is the reduced height just due to a flat crystal instead of the old dome?

Still wrestling with the cost of this one to be honest. I don't think I would ever pay that much in terms of cash out of pocket (for any watch really)but I have built up enough equity in the watch box where it could happen if I was really convinced. 
I remember being excited reading through an oceanic time preview of the original Oceanking and thinking this sounds great! Until the price was revealed...
At the new price coupled with the (in my eyes) improvements (indices, height, crown guards, gloss dial, movement, dial text ) I am considering it.

As part of my traditional over researching I have been searching for comparables in the $1800 range. I know Oris is the name that probably most comes up and while I appreciate them I have never really bonded with the heritage or Aquis models, I have wanted to buy one but never come close or found other watches I prefer for less (HALIOS Seaforth). Let's be honest after a certain point we are mostly buying aesthetics that appeal to us individually as specs and build quality start to even out at a certain cost ($1000???).

So I understand the scrutiny and thoughts around MONTA and well darn it, I just like how the Oceanking looks and that it seems regarded as a quality piece by people who have handled it. So while some would say "just buy and Oris" I don't want an Oris unfortunately . I don't like Longines or Tags offerings either on aesthetics for me. I have tried the C Ward tridents too and not my cup of tea either. So...as I said earlier I would love if this was $800-1200, but it's not. Can I stretch to $1800? I don't know. I am happy to listen to both sides of the coin.

Maybe there is a watch in the MONTA price range that I would like more that I am overlooking but I haven't found it yet. Please let me know if there is a watch or brand you think I could be missing. It's helpful just to check about how serious I am, I can get caught up in a new release or idea sometimes. (Almost bought a modern Seiko regatta timer  that I would have regretted after passionately pursuing that style of watch for a couple weeks)

If you look at my collection I am a $200-$700 watch guy with the outlier of my used SMP 2264. That was in the same ballpark price wise as the preorder Oceanking by the time the dust settled with a factory service. I am just not sure about how I feel about swinging around that much value on my wrist in one watch. But at the same time I really like the idea of consolidating my collection to some good quality pieces that get worn more frequently. I could see the Oceanking in that role.

Well thanks for listening folks! 
Better you guys than Subjecting my wife or inanimate objects to my rambling watch purchase thoughts too much.  they can only take so much.

Better ad some pics to make sure it was worth the read...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Boatswain, It's funny you post this because I am kind of in a collection reduction myself. I have some pieces I really like and wear a lot and some I really like and don't wear very much, but I have also wanted to reduce my collection to just a few pieces I wear more often. I think if cost were no object for purchasing or servicing or daily wear without worry, I would get a Sub with date and be done with it. But that is not happening anytime soon. Like you said, the Aquis seems a logical choice, but also like you, there is something about it I feel like I can't quite put my finger on which is holding me back. I know one thing is the propriety lugs, over the past year I have really enjoyed into straps, both leather and nylon NATOs, and different color rubber straps as well, so the lugs kind of kill the Aquis for me. I'm interested to see if anyone recommends anything I haven't thought of. My watches are in the $250-$550 range, but I think I would be willing to pay more for the "full package" so to speak. I think Monta has the potential to be what Rolex, Omega, Oris, etc. have become. I really liked the first gen Oceanking, but there were enough things to hold me back. Monta has seemed to address all my issues and also reduce the price and thickness in the process. I think this one could be a serious contender for my main watch. I'm eager to see the prototype reviews as they start to hit YouTube.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Preorder placed


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Preorder placed


Ocean king or skyquest?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow Biscuit, sounds like we really are in the same boat. 

Have you plunked down for a pre-order or are you still deliberating?

Good luck to both of us! Keep me posted on your thoughts. 

Had a great night talking watches with my dad and we had talked around these issues too. No result. The challenge is he has different tastes than me, dress watches mostly, so we don’t often find common ground aesthetically, except for the Seaforth. 

Well I’ll keep thinking and staring at the watch box and listening to people’s perspectives here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Preorder placed


Do tell Brice! What did you go for?? Ceramic bezel gilt??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Do tell Brice! What did you go for?? Ceramic bezel gilt??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeap. Ceramic bezel. Gilt dial. Bracelet with the new clasp. 
I was, am, very tempted by the new blue and SS bezel.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Is the bezel triangle lumed on these?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

tsteph12 said:


> Is the bezel triangle lumed on these?


Looks like all bezel markings are lumed on the new model.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tsteph12 said:


> Is the bezel triangle lumed on these?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeepdad
Great choice, that one is going to be mighty fine indeed and your rational was sound. Pretty classy look with the matte gilt dial. Gilt isn't my thing personally but i can sure appreciate it when done well and vicariously enjoy it. That was a short run on your BB, but "tis better to have loved and lost..."










How do you feel about the value at $1800 seeing as you have a Triumph and have handled many pieces across all price ranges?

I feel like i have inadvertently followed you down many a watch rabbit hole...no pressure! 

I want to make sure i get this one right as i wouldn't want to have to flip it. If I am going in at this price point I better be darn sure it's getting passed on to my son.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Wow Biscuit, sounds like we really are in the same boat.
> 
> Have you plunked down for a pre-order or are you still deliberating?
> 
> Good luck to both of us! Keep me posted on your thoughts.


Hey Boatswain, I have not pre-orderd, don't have the cash to tie up $1,700 for 6 months right now, if I buy it will more than likely be toward the end of this year so I will be paying full price but only another $200, could be worse I suppose.

I am a big Seiko fan and for a long time I was leaning toward the MM300 as my "one". This is a $1,800 Watch with specs that in some respects don't beat the Monta, but it has Seiko's watch legacy and 18 years of model history backing it up. As I said, that seems to be the only disadvantage of Monta. But as much as I love the MM300, I think it's size, questionable accuracy, complaints about the comfort of its bracelet and clasp, and lack of sapphire and ceramic leave me leaning toward the Monta. Now not all of those issue are deal breakers, but you just don't hear those complaints about the Monta either, which makes me think it is the better buy for the price.


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

I have one of the rare Eterna-based blue Monta OceanKings. You cannot forget that Monta has ditched the retail distribution plan (at least for now) and therefore is offering their watches at perhaps 40% less than they would have to if they were sold thru stores.

And that discount shows -- let me tell you. Their real competition - on build quality, style and ruggedness - is NOT with Steinhardt, Oris, Ginault, Ch. Ward etc..... The Monta is soooo far beyond those brands. It truly is with Tudor and Rolex. I own a Tudor Pelagos and can tell you..........the Monta is at least as good, if not better. Certainly their bracelet is.

Do you get the heritage? No. The guarantee of service? No. But if you are really into watches - nothing beats them at the price, period.

I recently was searching for a field watch to add to my collection -- a watch that I could wear a lot, bang it around and not worry much about. I hate owning two of one brand. But after looking at a lot of field watches (including the OP 39 and Datejust), I ordered a Monta Triumph in green.

It's on the way -- review likely to follow. But I expect this watch to be every bit as enjoyable, beautiful and easy-to-wear as the OceanKing has been.

I can't say much for the Skyquest - I know that Justin abandoned the Eterna movements because they didn't have a jumping hour ability for the GMT hand, and they were a more expensive alternative to the ETA-clone Sellitas. And I'm not convinced that the bent GMT hand was a great solution. But the watch is still gorgeous.

If I didn't own an Ocean King -- I'd buy one off the preorder price in a second - especially with the upgraded 'glide-lock' clasp. Either you do that or add your name to a list for an $8k Sub.



boatswain said:


> Thanks Jeepdad.
> 
> I have a feeling some of my recent enabling of others my come home to roost on this one....
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks dbdicker, that’s helpful. 

any pics to tease us with of your OK?

I would love to see some wrist shots to get an idea how it may fit my 6.75-7” wrist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Hey Boatswain, I have not pre-orderd, don't have the cash to tie up $1,700 for 6 months right now, if I buy it will more than likely be toward the end of this year so I will be paying full price but only another $200, could be worse I suppose.
> 
> I am a big Seiko fan and for a long time I was leaning toward the MM300 as my "one". This is a $1,800 Watch with specs that in some respects don't beat the Monta, but it has Seiko's watch legacy and 18 years of model history backing it up. As I said, that seems to be the only disadvantage of Monta. But as much as I love the MM300, I think it's size, questionable accuracy, complaints about the comfort of its bracelet and clasp, and lack of sapphire and ceramic leave me leaning toward the Monta. Now not all of those issue are deal breakers, but you just don't hear those complaints about the Monta either, which makes me think it is the better buy for the price.


Makes sense. I looked at the MM300 and had similar thoughts. Seems it's almost in the same price range (isn't it more?) and though I apprecIte the heritage and engineering the style is not quite there for me. Again if the mm300 was priced like a sumo or twice that I might get one but it doesn't sing to me enough to spend big bucks on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Sure - what kind of views would you like? But mine is 7 1/2, just so ya know...



boatswain said:


> Thanks dbdicker, that's helpful.
> 
> any pics to tease us with of your OK?
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks! That's kind of you. Much appreciated!

Something like these I find helpful for over all fit.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

dbdicker said:


> ...Their real competition - on build quality, style and ruggedness - is NOT with Steinhardt, Oris, Ginault, Ch. Ward etc..... The Monta is soooo far beyond those brands. It truly is with Tudor and Rolex. I own a Tudor Pelagos and can tell you..........the Monta is at least as good, if not better. Certainly their bracelet is.


Absolutely agree!!! When it was $3.5K no self-respecting affordable watch guy was even looking at it... Now the price decrease attracted them and they can't stop 'dissing' Monta as too expensive and compare it to watches that I call 'homage replicas'... Gimme a break 



dbdicker said:


> I recently was searching for a field watch to add to my collection -- a watch that I could wear a lot, bang it around and not worry much about. I hate owning two of one brand. But after looking at a lot of field watches (including the OP 39 and Datejust), I ordered a Monta Triumph in green.
> 
> It's on the way -- review likely to follow.


Please, do review it... I'm considering it, too... Was looking at Tudor BB36 and 41, but one is too small, the other too big... Omega AT is too expensive for what it is... For that kind of money, I'd go straight to Rolex: either Explorer 1 or the new black dialed OP39... The Monta Triumph can scratch my Explorer 'itch' for a while, and nicely complement my Rolex SubC, and save me some cash 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

I like what they are doing but the price is high to me. Maybe different if using the Eterna movement but like many have said, similar watches with the same components are a lot less. If it had an innovative bracelet like a Pelagos, then you are talking more value to justify the price to me. I know the website says patent pending bracelet but it doesn't have much info or pics showing why it is so special. Let's color match the date wheels too or offer a no date option. I am digging the blue bezel/dial Oeanking, just bring the price down. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I must admit the clasp doesn't look that different in short to the one on my cheap RLT (sorry no pics at the moment I can dig one up later), no doubt it is far better executed ham the one I have, it just looks like the style used as glidelock replacements.

No a big deal to me either way as I am not looking at as critical feature. In fact I prefer simple compact clasps.

Here's a pic of the same style that my RLT has. Works all right but if the edge catches it all pops loose to the biggest setting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Their rotating bezel has multiple patents. So does their clasp design. Search YouTube. Every reviewer raves over the Monta bracelets. They are a true 3-link and so flexible you can stack the links.


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

There you go, a couple of shots with the Pelagos LHD as comparison..........


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I must admit the clasp doesn't look that different in short to the one on my cheap RLT (sorry no pics at the moment I can dig one up later), no doubt it is far better executed ham the one I have, it just looks like the style used as glidelock replacements.
> 
> No a big deal to me either way as I am not looking at as critical feature. In fact I prefer simple compact clasps.
> 
> ...


I believe their patent has to do with the press fit snap that holds the clasp shut rather than the glide-lock-esque function. There's stuff on YouTube about it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks DBdicker! Very helpful. 

The flat case bottom profile is the only thing that gives me pause. I have been able to pull off 49mm lug to lug before so hopefully not an issue here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm close to pulling the trigger on the blue dial, blue ceramic oceanking, what else is in the 2kish ball park that competes, the Orion calamity seems decent but I haven't seen enough reviews of it in the wild yet. I was thinking damasko but nixed that idea. Any other suggestions? Also does anyone know of the new oceanking in blue is the same as this?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> The new skyquest gmt from Monta seems like a winner priced at just over $1700 on pre-order. Ya it's expensive for a micro but you can have it in your hands in a reasonable time. Bracelet looks great, and considering what other micros go for and the quality here $1700 doesn't seem insane. It's micro competition would be say oak and Oscar who sells for $1k more without bracelet and then you have mkii key West where you could put down a a deposit and possibly have a watch a decade later. Monta seems to be king of the hill for premium micro brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a really cool watch, but 1700 for a brand I've never heard of is a bit steep :/


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

I just checked out their website, and they look like nice watches, though... Does anyone have any experience with the bracelet? The clasp looks interesting


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

mattm0691 said:


> I just checked out their website, and they look like nice watches, though... Does anyone have any experience with the bracelet? The clasp looks interesting


Check out some of the existing Triumph reviews on Youtube, since the bracelet is the same except for the new divers extension. It gets rave reviews as one of the best aspects of the watch.

I'm still having a hard time deciding whether to order one but leaning more towards going for it. The quality just seems incredible from everything I've seen/read.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still working on it, hoping to hear back from MONTA with some questions I have once they get back from Basel.

In the meantime this pic from IG









I would love to see some close up real world pics of the new gloss black dial and indices to get a true feel for the dial.

It really does look like they have squished and flattened the hour hand and made it less sword like. Not by much I will admit but just a little and it changes it. If that is true and not just a trick of lighting it is too bad as I liked the shape of the original more.

I will admit at the moment I am feeling closer rather than further from making an Oceanking happen. I am having trouble looking some of my watches in the eye as they may be culled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

Does anyone knows if they plan to launch a No Date Oceanking?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Had a response from MONTA about the OK case.

Apparently it is a new shape in addition to the crown guards, they said it more closely resembles the triumph now. I specifically asked if the midcase was thinner and they said yes. That's good hearing for me. So it's not just the crystal change that has lowered the height. I asked for some pics of the new case in profile. All their IG pics are pretty much (and somewhat understandably) head on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

I feel like even if they aren't planning to send sample pieces out to reviewers prior to August, if they would just make their own quick 5 minute videos for YouTube on each model they would drastically speed up the time it takes to sell out their pre-order.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would agree. Could use a bit more info and pics to lubricate the decision making. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's somewhat of a side view from fratello. Not sure if it is the sky quest or ocean king.










THat looks much leaner than this...










I would still love to see the new case side on especially compared with an old case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Boatswain, what questions did you ask them? That side profile thickness looks great, way better than the old one. I was looking on their IG yesterday for some type of side shot showing the profile and flat crystal but no luck. Also, to whoever posted about seeing reviews before August, I was talking to Mark from the Average Bros. YouTube channel the other day and he said he is expecting to get a unit for review “soon”. Not sure how soon though. He also said there were many reasons for switching from the Eterna movement to the Sellita, cost, thickness and serviceability among them. 

I honestly can’t find anything else in the sub-$2k range that I like better. I wish those crown guards tapered into the case a little smoother, but having them there is better than not IMO. I guess they are kind of like the Aquis style.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Aside from asking about the midcase thickness (said was thinner and chamfered like the triumph, now I think I understand that to mean the underside in profile not the top edge after seeing the fratello pic).










I asked about lume as all the pics show BGW9 and the renders on the order page look like C3 with the mint tone, the answer was that it will be BGW9 in production as on the prototypes which makes sense.

I also asked them about if the hour hand has changed shape to be more stout like the triumph as it seems to appear or if it's just lighting. As I have said I like the proportions of the original hand. I also asked directly for a side profile shot either emailed to me or posted on IG. That was in my last email so no response yet to those last questions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I would agree. Could use a bit more info and pics to lubricate the decision making.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Lubricate the decision making"

New favorite phrase!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

As long as I don't lubricate it this way...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

On their IG they posted that their straps are now compatible across all their watches, so I assume a side profile will be very similar to the Triumph. I also can't decide if I would like it better with a black date wheel and white numerals.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Same I went back and forth a bit on the date window but I think the white fits well as it is balancing the large indice at 12. Either would have worked fine in this case I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Here is the link to the Fratello article for those interested. Great pics, I am even more excited.

https://www.fratellowatches.com/monta-line-up-from-basel-world-2018/


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Same I went back and forth a bit on the date window but I think the white fits well as it is balancing the large indice at 12. Either would have worked fine in this case I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I noticed the black dial Triumph offers the black date wheel. I think it blends a little better, but like you I think either way works.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Big diver fan and love the look, size, etc, but can't justify over $1,500 for a microbrand. They have definitely priced me out of the market, and I am definitely their target market.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

dbdicker said:


> There you go, a couple of shots with the Pelagos LHD as comparison..........
> 
> View attachment 13009327
> View attachment 13009331
> ...


That blue is hot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Does anyone know if Monta did have any black friday deals last year? 

Sent from the north!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

larkja said:


> Big diver fan and love the look, size, etc, but can't justify over $1,500 for a microbrand. They have definitely priced me out of the market, and I am definitely their target market.


I would hate to be a new Watch company targeting the $1,000-$2,000 market today. Customers paying these prices want a top notch Watch with a "higher" end movement, excellent finishing and quality craftsmanship, however to put a watch together with that feature set is costly. Then you are left with a great product at a competitive price for what you are offering, but 50% or more of your target customer base will say the watch is too expensive for a micro, and a new micro at that. IMO, every company has to start somewhere. Monta could have started with a mid-level $500-$1,000 Watch with a SW200 or 2824 movement and decent finishing and hope to somehow stand out from the swath of other micros offering a quality watch in this price bracket. Then once they established their brand they could build the watch they really wanted to and go after than entry level luxury market. But then the comments would be why is their $1,700 watch any better than their $700 watch and is it worth the additional grand. They would have to be carful not to overdo the $700 watch so they could justify the higher end piece. It's lose/lose.

The thing to keep in mind is the devil/quality/price is in the details. You can get to "X-level" of finishing at lets say $1,000 price point, but to add the rhodium plating, chambered edges everywhere, fully articulating bracelet links, etc. adds to the cost quite a bit. Based on reviews from every watch guy on YouTube, Frotello, James Stacey and Jason Heaton from The Grey Nato, etc. Monta really shouldn't be compared to the other watches in the sub-$2,000 price bracket. Their watch is on par with the Omega Seamaster, Tudor Black Bay, etc. aside from the in-house movement.

Ginault is in this transition phase of justifying their Ocean rover as a $1,300 Watch after most owners purchased it for a significant discount. I love my Ocean Rover and I paid $560 for it. Having paid that price, I would be willing to replace it for more, but I am not sure I would pay $1,300 for it and that is ONLY because I was able to buy one brand new for half that once upon a time. Logically that seems weird even to me to type out, but it's true. I think Monta wants to avoid having to justify a price increase and wants their watch to musty the price on its own.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> I would hate to be a new Watch company targeting the $1,000-$2,000 market today. Customers paying these prices want a top notch Watch with a "higher" end movement, excellent finishing and quality craftsmanship, however to put a watch together with that feature set is costly. Then you are left with a great product at a competitive price for what you are offering, but 50% or more of your target customer base will say the watch is too expensive for a micro, and a new micro at that. IMO, every company has to start somewhere. Monta could have started with a mid-level $500-$1,000 Watch with a SW200 or 2824 movement and decent finishing and hope to somehow stand out from the swath of other micros offering a quality watch in this price bracket. Then once they established their brand they could build the watch they really wanted to and go after than entry level luxury market. But then the comments would be why is their $1,700 watch any better than their $700 watch and is it worth the additional grand. They would have to be carful not to overdo the $700 watch so they could justify the higher end piece. It's lose/lose.
> 
> The thing to keep in mind is the devil/quality/price is in the details. You can get to "X-level" of finishing at lets say $1,000 price point, but to add the rhodium plating, chambered edges everywhere, fully articulating bracelet links, etc. adds to the cost quite a bit. Based on reviews from every watch guy on YouTube, Frotello, James Stacey and Jason Heaton from The Grey Nato, etc. Monta really shouldn't be compared to the other watches in the sub-$2,000 price bracket. Their watch is on par with the Omega Seamaster, Tudor Black Bay, etc. aside from the in-house movement.
> 
> ...


I agree with that analysis. You can't please every potential buyer segment. Based on everything I've read about the brand, their target customer is not the one looking for a $700 diver that might think about stretching to $1,700. It seems like they are targeting buyers who already own Tudor, Rolex, Omega even high end pieces like PP and AP and are looking for something fresh and new that compares on that Tudor/Omega quality level but with a price slightly below those two. I think for many people who are buying these, they are used to dropping $5-10k+ every time they add to their collection, and picking this up for $1,700 just feels like a no brainer. As an example, I've noticed that a couple of the individual watch collectors on Instagram with large followings who are constantly posting high end pieces have added a Monta to their collection.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

They have successfully marketed $200-250 straps to Rolex and Tudor owners. Selling a complete watch for $500-750 wouldn’t be consistent.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

ctw19 said:


> I agree with that analysis. You can't please every potential buyer segment. Based on everything I've read about the brand, their target customer is not the one looking for a $700 diver that might possibly be able to stretch to $1,700. It seems like they are targeting buyers who already own Tudor, Rolex, Omega even high end pieces like PP and AP and are looking for something fresh and new that compares on that Tudor/Omega quality level with a price slightly below those two. I think for many people who are buying these, they are used to dropping $5-10k+ every time they add to their collection, and picking this up for $1,700 just feels like a no brainer. As an example, I've noticed that a couple of the individual watch collectors on Instagram with large followings who are constantly posting high end pieces have added a Monta to their collection.


I'm usually in the sub $800 price range with the exception of an Omega Seamaster 2254 I had for about a month.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Thirdgenbird said:


> They have successfully marketed $200-250 straps to Rolex and Tudor owners. Selling a complete watch for $500-750 wouldn't be consistent.


This, I think, most accurately hits the nail on the head.

All these micro brands (can't really call them "manufacturers" as they almost all outsource this function) who are trying to crack the $1K+ ceiling need to have a "hook" or a plan. Suggesting it is quality of components alone is a bit of a stretch as micro brand competitors use similar components and offer (arguably) comparable specifications.

Ginault had the tactic of offering a deep discount to early adopters in return for posting a review (no strings attached on the review - praise it or trash it, up to you). This has driven a ton of forum activity and took the brand from relative obscurity to the spotlight (with all the good and bad associated with being in the spotlight).

Vertex (a $3,000 +/- field style watch) is only sold based upon reference. You need a current owner to refer you in order to buy one. It is almost a "you can't have it" marketing strategy to drive desire.

Monta is leveraging their existing relationship with what I would call the "RedBar crowd". I would expect very few Everest customers who are now considering a Monta would even think to cross shop it against something like a Steinhart Ocean Ti Premium (similar specs and movement, very different price points). As said above, a $1,700 watch could easily serve as their "beater" when doing something where they wouldn't want to bring their $10 - $15K luxury Swiss timepiece.

If anything, these examples demonstrate a change in the marketing sophistication in the micro brand world beyond the basic "better features, cheaper price" of the past.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

At least they pump out the IG pics.

I am also in the $5-700 segment considering the jump up. But only because I have that money sunk already in watches I could sell. I would have a MUCH harder time plunking down $2K ( my cost to get it into Canada) if that went out of the family bank account.

Am I sold on the marketing hype? Not really. Just think it looks darn good and seems well made and I could make it happen if I want to make some cuts.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just to clarify on my comment above, I'm certainly not saying that there won't be people who usually collect in the sub $1k range going for a Monta as I'm sure there will be plenty because of the apparent quality on these, I just meant that I don't think it's their primary audience they're marketing to is all.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

ctw19 said:


> Just to clarify on my comment above, I'm certainly not saying that there won't be people who usually collect in the sub $1k range going for a Monta as I'm sure there will be plenty because of the apparent quality on these, I just meant that I don't think it's their primary audience they're marketing to is all.


I am one of those who are on the fence 

Sent from the north!


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

this is exactly right. I'm sorry and it may sound elitist -- but anyone who sees this watch at $1500 as overpriced for a micro is NOT their target audience. I am their target audience. I own a Patek, Audemars, two IWC's, a Tudor..etc.... and the Monta serves the role of providing nearly the same level of finishing and design with many of these -- at a price that I can knock around and not worry about.

It's for folks that can already afford -and own - the big 'legacy' brands, and don't need to impress themselves (or anyone else) anymore when wearing a watch. It's a brand for watch collectors.

And the price is not slightly below these names -- it is less than 1/2 of a Tudor, 1/5 of a Rolex and 1/10 of a used holy trinity watch. You need to appreciate the watch for what it is - a case as beautiful as Rolex, a movement as well finished as Tudor and a bracelet that is superior to both. What it doesn't have is the name.

If you can't live without that, you're in the market for a Tudor or a Rolex -- and not this watch anyway. Keep saving your money.



ctw19 said:


> I agree with that analysis. You can't please every potential buyer segment. Based on everything I've read about the brand, their target customer is not the one looking for a $700 diver that might think about stretching to $1,700. It seems like they are targeting buyers who already own Tudor, Rolex, Omega even high end pieces like PP and AP and are looking for something fresh and new that compares on that Tudor/Omega quality level but with a price slightly below those two. I think for many people who are buying these, they are used to dropping $5-10k+ every time they add to their collection, and picking this up for $1,700 just feels like a no brainer. As an example, I've noticed that a couple of the individual watch collectors on Instagram with large followings who are constantly posting high end pieces have added a Monta to their collection.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

dbdicker said:


> this is exactly right. I'm sorry and it may sound elitist -- but anyone who sees this watch at $1500 as overpriced for a micro is NOT their target audience. I am their target audience. I own a Patek, Audemars, two IWC's, a Tudor..etc.... and the Monta serves the role of providing nearly the same level of finishing and design with many of these -- at a price that I can knock around and not worry about.
> 
> It's for folks that can already afford -and own - the big 'legacy' brands, and don't need to impress themselves (or anyone else) anymore when wearing a watch. It's a brand for watch collectors.
> 
> ...


My only comment on the above is I would put Tudor, Rolex, and even Seiko, well above Monta in any kind of horological relevance scale.

There is no doubt the Monta is a well finished watch, but Monta has no in-house manufacturing and is using an outsourced movement (albeit a nice one).

Again, I am not trying to bash Monta at all. I know multiple owners who I respect on the forums and have heard nothing but praise, but let's be honest. Other than their level of fit, finish, and somewhat unique design, they aren't any different than any number of other micro brand we see on the forum.

It will be interesting from an academic perspective to see if Monta can be successful positioning itself with the value proposition "we are the beater watch option for luxury watch enthusiasts". I just wonder how large that target market actually is.


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Ryeguy said:


> Again, I am not trying to bash Monta at all. I know multiple owners who I respect on the forums and have heard nothing but praise, but let's be honest. Other than their level of fit, finish, and somewhat unique design, they aren't any different than any number of other micro brand we see on the forum.
> 
> It will be interesting from an academic perspective to see if Monta can be successful positioning itself with the value proposition "we are the beater watch option for luxury watch enthusiasts". I just wonder how large that target market actually is.


Well, besides better fit, finish and design -- uh, what else is there? In-house? well, people were all too ready to spend $4k on a ETA Tudor BB......and if you want to go there, Pateks and Vacherons used JLC movements for years -- the Daytonas have Zenith movements in 'em..........

I'm not saying I'm the only target -- certainly there should be $700 diver buyers who'll see this as the kind of immediately attainable 'grail' watches, with the all the luxury of a Rolex but without the price tag.

I'm sure Monta hopes there'll be.

And I'd love to hear from anyone who's bought one saying they're disappointed with their purchase. As I said, I own an Oceanking and was so convinced I have a triumph on the way.

Can you say that about any other microbrand?

Ach, I'm sounding like I'm getting paid by the company..........I'm done.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

dbdicker said:


> Well, besides better fit, finish and design -- uh, what else is there? In-house? well, people were all too ready to spend $4k on a ETA Tudor BB......and if you want to go there, Pateks and Vacherons used JLC movements for years -- the Daytonas have Zenith movements in 'em..........
> 
> I'm not saying I'm the only target -- certainly there should be $700 diver buyers who'll see this as the kind of immediately attainable 'grail' watches, with the all the luxury of a Rolex but without the price tag.
> 
> ...


I am one of those who can't afford pateks and APs. I owned a Tudor BB a year ago and to be honest (that's my max what I can put into a watch at the moment), I felt that I paid alot for the brand itself. And that's why Monta catches my attention.

Sent from the north!


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

I don't think you speak for all. I own a Tudor, JLC, Glashutte Original, Zenith, Omega and many other "legacy" brands including multiple of some of the brands mentioned. I don't own an Patek or AP as they don't appeal to me as much, nor do I find their price points as comfortable to spend on one watch, as I prefer owning several watches which are well respected and which appeal to me than spending over $10-15K for one watch - but to each their own.

But I'm also not willing to pay the prices charged for Montas which seem to be very fine watches. Mostly, as they are a fairly new brand.

I would, however, be keenly interested in acquiring them used for 40% below their MSRP/new watch prices. So you flippers out there, keep my user name in mind before your post a FS ad! :-d :-!



dbdicker said:


> this is exactly right. I'm sorry and it may sound elitist -- but anyone who sees this watch at $1500 as overpriced for a micro is NOT their target audience. I am their target audience. I own a Patek, Audemars, two IWC's, a Tudor..etc.... and the Monta serves the role of providing nearly the same level of finishing and design with many of these -- at a price that I can knock around and not worry about.
> 
> It's for folks that can already afford -and own - the big 'legacy' brands, and don't need to impress themselves (or anyone else) anymore when wearing a watch. It's a brand for watch collectors.
> 
> ...


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

That's an excellent point. Now on the opposite end of the spectrum. About 12-15 years ago Russian watches were hot amongst those of us just starting to collect and who had voracious appetites to buy something every month.

The Vostoks, Poljots wtc. were and still are relatively crude watches. But back then I routinely purchased a Vostok Amphibia dive watch with 200m WR and a dependable automatic movement for about $40 shipped from Russia. You could score Poljot chronograph with 3133 movements (handwind) for about $150-$175. Some sellers would give a promotional throw in like a Poljot handwind with a KGB logo on the dial for $25 with a purchase of another watch.

Fast forward to last year, a Yuri Gagrin commemorative watch similar as to what he wore when he went into orbit was selling on sale for over $300. This watch had the same handwind movement as the throw in Poljot handwinder I got for $25. So I simply could not bring myself to pay that much for a watch with a movement that routinely cost less than $100. So my prior experience and knowledge of what the "value" of a particular type/brand of watch spoiled the value proposition of similar watches present day.

_ Ginault is in this transition phase of justifying their Ocean rover as a $1,300 Watch after most owners purchased it for a significant discount. I love my Ocean Rover and I paid $560 for it. Having paid that price, I would be willing to replace it for more, but I am not sure I would pay $1,300 for it and that is ONLY because I was able to buy one brand new for half that once upon a time. Logically that seems weird even to me to type out, but it's true. I think Monta wants to avoid having to justify a price increase and wants their watch to musty the price on its own. _


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Owners love them so much they hardly come up for sale and hen they do it is not at 30-40% off their retail price.



sfnewguy said:


> I don't think you speak for all. I own a Tudor, JLC, Glashutte Original, Zenith, Omega and many other "legacy" brands including multiple of some of the brands mentioned. I don't own an Patek or AP as they don't appeal to me as much, nor do I find their price points as comfortable to spend on one watch, as I prefer owning several watches which are well respected and which appeal to me than spending over $10-15K for one watch - but to each their own.
> 
> But I'm also not willing to pay the prices charged for Montas which seem to be very fine watches. Mostly, as they are a fairly new brand.
> 
> I would, however, be keenly interested in acquiring them used for 40% below their MSRP/new watch prices. So you flippers out there, keep my user name in mind before your post a FS ad! :-d :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hj3lm said:


> I am one of those who can't afford pateks and APs. I owned a Tudor BB a year ago and to be honest (that's my max what I can put into a watch at the moment), I felt that I paid alot for the brand itself. And that's why Monta catches my attention.
> 
> Sent from the north!


that's the truth, you buy a BB ETA or IWC M18.. they use the ETA or Sellita mvts, yet had a much higher price tag.. in the end we pay for the brand their marketing. Not criticizing, I have both BB and IWC... it is just a fact... Monta, doesn't have the brand name or decades of history, but they offer a better value and better finish IMO, better bracelet... I think as buyers we're comfortable with it or not, it's a personal decision in the end.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dbdicker said:


> Well, besides better fit, finish and design -- uh, what else is there? In-house? well, people were all too ready to spend $4k on a ETA Tudor BB......and if you want to go there, Pateks and Vacherons used JLC movements for years -- the Daytonas have Zenith movements in 'em..........
> 
> I'm not saying I'm the only target -- certainly there should be $700 diver buyers who'll see this as the kind of immediately attainable 'grail' watches, with the all the luxury of a Rolex but without the price tag.
> 
> ...


you're right, and that's why there are few on the secondary market... proof is in the pudding as they say


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ryeguy said:


> My only comment on the above is I would put Tudor, Rolex, and even Seiko, well above Monta in any kind of horological relevance scale.
> 
> There is no doubt the Monta is a well finished watch, but Monta has no in-house manufacturing and is using an outsourced movement (albeit a nice one).
> 
> ...


Though i get the point you're trying to make, In-house manufacturing is irrealistic nowadays for a new brand, even many existing Swiss brand don't manufacture or leverage each other to combine resources, have to merge... so for a micro-brand one cant expect the integration of a behemoth like Seiko or Rolex... But there is a difference in the parts you use, the design, the parts makers you contract to, the person who finishes the case... where it is made....
They are different from other micros who often just use a off the shelf case, existing parts, don't even go to the factories they use, don't see the watch before they ship, have all work done in Asia.... Nothing wrong with that I own(have owned 100;s) and support many affordable micro brands... but all aren't equal. But as a fact, if 90% of the parts and work is done in Switzerland, if you invest in meeting your suppliers, assemblers and travel to those location, etc... it can't just cost the same as a micro fully made in HK and shipped form HK directly... apples to oranges.. One of the Monta designers is a French person who has designed watches for many well known swiss brands, the company who manufactures the hands is in fact a ship in Switzerland who makes hands for well known swiss brands.... The fact is that you get a watch is more "Swiss-made" than some swiss brands we all like... all that costs money and personally when I first saw a Monta, I could tell the quality is top notch, it is tangible....


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> you're right, and that's why there are few on the secondary market... proof is in the pudding as they say


The triumphs I've seen has only been 150-200 usd (10-15%) under the brand new ones. Hard to see that they will drop 40% in the future...

Sent from the north!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hj3lm said:


> The triumphs I've seen has only been 150-200 usd (10-15%) under the brand new ones. Hard to see that they will drop 40% in the future...
> 
> Sent from the north!


I don't think they will (not anytime soon) but maybe 20% at some point. But that say a lot to me. 
I've already had three people ask To let them know when I sell mine.

Initially i was one of the Monta critique and their first watch was indeed overpriced at first. But once i met Justin (Monta partner)for drinks, got to handle the Watches and get more info, i got it and the following week owner one


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

That's Ok it still won't make me pony up to pay the brand new price. But I respect the decisions of those who do.



Jeep99dad said:


> Owners love them so much they hardly come up for sale and hen they do it is not at 30-40% off their retail price.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sfnewguy said:


> That's Ok it still won't make me pony up to pay the brand new price. But I respect the decisions of those who do.


Of course. To each their own. We WIS are blessed with a wide variety of brand and models at all prices, to satisfy all our ... needs


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

And on another note. 99% of the population don't k o any other high end watches than Rolex. A Monta and a Tudor says nothing in terms of cost to most people. 

Sent from the north!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good discussion and comments all around. I also appreciate it staying above board, that's refreshing and welcome. 

I think it shows that this price point is a grey area or liminal space that transitions between two more comfortable areas for most people.

Also it's a watch and we all spend more in watches here than 99.5% of all people, even if that is just $100 let alone higher. Ultimately we all will have a different take on value and worth to some degree. I am in the camp of, if it makes you smile and happy and it is responsible for your personal budget, go for it.

I try to make my purchasing decisions outside of how WUS will receive/perceive it (though you folks are great and horrible enablers! ) for good or ill. Ultimately it's on my wrist and if I never post here again, how will I feel about my purchase? I fall victim to the new shiny toys as much as anyone else though. In the case of the MONTA Ocean King I will continue to do my diligence and see how I feel. I haven't pulled the trigger yet.

I like that it is a quality piece but that it won't draw attention. If it makes me smile and you never notice, perfect. It is not too dissimilar to my RLT work bearer (1/10 the cost) and if I wore the ocean King people probably wouldn't know the difference. That's me though, I like to be understated.










Keep the great info thoughts and pics coming!

I better post a pic to deflect from my ramble...let's see...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Though i get the point you're trying to make, In-house manufacturing is irrealistic nowadays for a new brand, even many existing Swiss brand don't manufacture or leverage each other to combine resources, have to merge... so for a micro-brand one cant expect the integration of a behemoth like Seiko or Rolex... But there is a difference in the parts you use, the design, the parts makers you contract to, the person who finishes the case... where it is made....
> They are different from other micros who often just use a off the shelf case, existing parts, don't even go to the factories they use, don't see the watch before they ship, have all work done in Asia.... Nothing wrong with that I own(have owned 100;s) and support many affordable micro brands... but all aren't equal. But as a fact, if 90% of the parts and work is done in Switzerland, if you invest in meeting your suppliers, assemblers and travel to those location, etc... it can't just cost the same as a micro fully made in HK and shipped form HK directly... apples to oranges.. One of the Monta designers is a French person who has designed watches for many well known swiss brands, the company who manufactures the hands is in fact a ship in Switzerland who makes hands for well known swiss brands.... The fact is that you get a watch is more "Swiss-made" than some swiss brands we all like... all that costs money and personally when I first saw a Monta, I could tell the quality is top notch, it is tangible....


I get it and, not to make your head swell too much, you are one of the guys I referenced earlier in a previous post saying people I respect own a Monta and endorse it as a quality watch.

Allow me to phrase things a bit differently:
In my opinion (which very well may be wrong), the price range of maybe $1K to maybe $3K or so is a very difficult band to penetrate for any micro brand, whether you are Monta, Brellum, Vertex, etc. You are more expensive than many well established and well regarded micros, but you don't have the horological presence to be viewed in the same category as the established brands.

If I were looking at a Monta, there would be two concerns factored into my decision-making process:
- What assurances do I have for future customer service? (again, a concern I don't have with a $500 - $700 micro or most major brands)
- What else is there in the neighboring price range (or maybe just a bit above) that might be just as good, if not better?

For example, for Monta money, one could also buy the new Seiko Presage (as reviewed by Hodinkee here: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-presage-sje073-thin-introducing )

It uses a new Seiko in house caliber (6L35 running at 28.8). It is 40.7mm X 9.8mm (just about perfect size and incredibly thin) and offers a Zaratsu polished case with a beautiful silver dial.

It is $2,200 and there will be only 1,881 pieces made world wide, so you know you'll have something unique and special, yet maintainable long into the future.

Monta seems to be aiming at the consumer who (1) wants a very well made Swiss watch and (2) who is willing to spend approximately $2K on that watch, and (3) who is willing to make such a purchase with a relatively unknown brand through an internet-only retail model. It is just a tough nut to crack in my opinion.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

so I am 90% ordering a monta, 85% of me feels oceanking the other 15% skyquest. going over colors is tough, i like blue but can't seem to find a picture of the new blue oceanking, second I am torn between the two black options, gilt or not? I am leaning towards black dial, ceramic bezel, but hoping monta shows some photos of the blue. I just think black may fit into my style with this watch a bit more. pre order is still open so i have time. very tough.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Anyone heard how long the pre-order is open for?


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

Just change Fanta to Monta

Want a Monta? Don't you wanna? Want a Monta?


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

bjn74 said:


> Anyone heard how long the pre-order is open for?


I've read juny/July somewhere

Sent from the north!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That would be nice. I would like time to see some real world pics Hopefully and shuffle some pieces if I'm Jumping in


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

I preordered a gilt oceanking this morning, looking forward to August!


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

The case looks super flat... I'm not sure it would wear too well for those with thinner wrists


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

i want to see the real world profile pics to decide first. The old case was definitely pretty flat and slab sided. The new case may have a bit more curve and the underside of the lugs bevelled up to make it wear "shorter". The recessed case back should help to to keep it down with out needing it strapped on too tight. This is one of the thongs i want to be sure about before ordering. I want to be sure its a great fit for me at this price point, no guessing.

Congrats CTW19! Enjoy the wait!


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

OK in black - not gilt. there you are --done. That was easy.


JLS36 said:


> so I am 90% ordering a monta, 85% of me feels oceanking the other 15% skyquest. going over colors is tough, i like blue but can't seem to find a picture of the new blue oceanking, second I am torn between the two black options, gilt or not? I am leaning towards black dial, ceramic bezel, but hoping monta shows some photos of the blue. I just think black may fit into my style with this watch a bit more. pre order is still open so i have time. very tough.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

raustin33 said:


> These look great. But I don't need two 24 hour scales - turn the bezel back into the diver bezel and keep the 24 hour scale on the dial. Here's the Monta I'd want:


I like this idea as well. Did you ask Monta if they would put an oceanking bezel on a skyquest as a special order?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> so I am 90% ordering a monta, 85% of me feels oceanking the other 15% skyquest. going over colors is tough, i like blue but can't seem to find a picture of the new blue oceanking, second I am torn between the two black options, gilt or not? I am leaning towards black dial, ceramic bezel, but hoping monta shows some photos of the blue. I just think black may fit into my style with this watch a bit more. pre order is still open so i have time. very tough.


It was hard for me to decide between diver and gmt and various colors. 
I went with the gilt matte dial diver because I think the laquer black dial combined with the shinny ceramics bezel and polished surfaces maybe too much "shininess" for me 

Now the Monta blue wasn't on the site when i ordered and the more i see it the more I live it. So much so i want to order it too... 
but being on the list for the new B.B. GMT I'll need to sacrifice a lot to make it happen. Time to go "sales mode"


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeepdad

Is it the sunburst or gloss blue you like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Jeepdad
> 
> Is it the sunburst or gloss blue you like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Monta blue that's almost like a seafoam blue.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

I'm hoping the blue Oceanking with blue ceramic bezel is the same blue as the Triumph. If it is that might be what I buy as I'm looking for a blue diver I think I'll save up for the Tudor GMT instead of the Skyquest. Too many choices!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> I'm hoping the blue Oceanking with blue ceramic bezel is the same blue as the Triumph. If it is that might be what I buy as I'm looking for a blue diver I think I'll save up for the Tudor GMT instead of the Skyquest. Too many choices!


It's not. It's the same blue as the LE OK they had not too long ago but sunburst.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Had a nice email response from MONTA.

The hour hand HAS changed and is the same as the triumph now.

Not a deal breaker but I was hoping it was just lighting as I like the original hand more.

I followed up and asked about:
Movement grade
Lug to lug length
Changes to the prototypes we are seeing
Length of the bracelet clasp
Service plan and philosophy

I'll update here if/when I get answers.

And now the best part a pic of the new and old case together in profile....










Bam! Love it! Great improvement in my eyes aesthetically and for how it will wear on my humbly sized wrist. That is a super helpful comparison for me.

They also mentioned review pieces will be going out but there was no timeline.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah the case is much improved. That’s why I jumped in after not getting the OG. Also didn’t want the eterna mvt due to serviceability.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow that case profile looks much better than the original. I can also catch a glimpse of the new crystal, looks to have a raised chamfer then flat across. Sub-12mm thickness is pretty thin for a diver these days. I do wish the lugs tapered just a bit, but I think a 49mm L2L will still wear fine on my flat topped 7.25" wrist. Funny enough these measurements are pretty close to my MWW 62MAS, both 49mm L2L and the 62MAS was 40.1 wide vs 40.7 for the Oceanking. The height of the 62MAS was 13.7 so a 12mm height should feel pretty thin. I don't recall thinking that Watch was uncomfortable to wear at all, so the Oceanking should wear fine for me. Here is a pic for reference.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Had a nice email response from MONTA.
> 
> The hour hand HAS changed and is the same as the triumph now.
> 
> ...


The side profile looks much better on the new OK. I'm pretty sure it's the elabore grade since they say it's regulated to -5/+5 secs a day on the website. I do wish it was top grade for the price, but within +/- 5 secs a day is very good in my opinion. Lug to lug is 49mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> but being on the list for the new B.B. GMT I'll need to sacrifice a lot to make it happen. Time to go "sales mode"


Good call on that one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that picture. They did basically the same thing Tudor did with the new Black Bay 58 and got rid of the tall slab sides, which I think makes it so much more classy and probably more comfortable as well.

Side note, I'm really hoping I made the right decision going with gilt dial instead of lacquer, it's such a tough call!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good catch. It does appear to have a raised crystal. 

Man we need some real life photos. The IG filters also make it hard to see the dial colour and thickness and the text colour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't get why they can't offer the adjustable clasp on the Skyquest. After inquiring, they can't add it as a special order and the clasp itself will not be available for purchase separately. The only option is to buy both the Oceanking and Skyquest and then swap the bracelet. Seems a bit weird, especially since the adjustable clasp is probably not even big enough to serve as a wetsuit extension making it confusing as to why they don't include it on all of their models. Their instagram posts also have a lot of comments asking if the adjustable clasp is available on other models.

I have a hunch they're just following the Rolex recipe on this one... offer the glidelock on the Sub and the easy links on everything else. This sours it a little for me as I've been looking forward to the Skyquest ever since the first prototype renderings came out. I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope that people keep bugging Monta about it and they make the change.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Sorry, for asking a dumb question but which si the new vs. old case?



boatswain said:


> Had a nice email response from MONTA.
> 
> The hour hand HAS changed and is the same as the triumph now.
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No problem. No such thing as dumb questions, only impatient answers. 

Old case is the larger one on top. 
New case is the smaller one on the bottom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Keeps me busy staying on top of the IG pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's not. It's the same blue as the LE OK they had not too long ago but sunburst.


Thanks for the info. Not the answer I wanted though! That blue a bit too bright for me from what I've seen in photos.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This may be based on the blue colour of the ceramic. I was speaking with an owner of an other brand and they said there are only two shades of blue available in ceramic. Dark and bright. I did some looking and noticed that is true as the same bright blue tone ceramic bezel seems consistent across brands like Rolex, Deep blue, steinhart etc...





































So likely MONTA is confined to choosing a dial that matches one of those blues available in ceramic. I suppose that brighter blue is a logical alternative to the black as the dark blue would be too similar to the black. I like the vibrancy of the bright blue but for me I prefer the versatility of dark blues or black especially at a higher price point.

It seems the new blue may be the darker colour though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The blue is nice but I fear that SS bezel is a bit too shiny and likely a scratch magnet.dark deep teal is my favourite colour. It was initially my first choice but think I will need to enjoy it vicariously instead.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone planning to pre-order the rubber strap Oceanking? If so, I'd like to work out a swap for the Oceanking bracelet (since I want in on the Skyquest but really want the glidelock style adjustable clasp from the Oceanking).


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> This may be based on the blue colour of the ceramic. I was speaking with an owner of an other brand and they said there are only two shades of blue available in ceramic. Dark and bright. I did some looking and noticed that is true as the same bright blue tone ceramic bezel seems consistent across brands like Rolex, Deep blue, steinhart etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting, I had that impression myself, but ceramic blues change so much with lighting that, together with only knowing some watches from pics, I had discarded the thought.

wouldn't that mean only one supplier? 
not that I know the first thing about ceramics, but from other materials I surmise pigments vary, as also differ in how they interact with different compounds of the same material,
and I would find it very strange some chinese supplier would either arrive at the exact same result or not try for other tones of the same colours even if having to accept less than perfect results..
no?


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Had a nice email response from MONTA.
> 
> The hour hand HAS changed and is the same as the triumph now.
> 
> ...


I'm actually amazed at how many changes have been made from model 1 to model 2. It is more than just adding crown guards. They've really reshaped the lug profile and made the mid-case thinner.

It is interesting to witness how quickly these small brands can make these dramatic changes to major components of the watch. It is one thing to change a dial or hands. Changing the entire mid-case design is something typically done much more incrementally.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Ryeguy said:


> I'm actually amazed at how many changes have been made from model 1 to model 2. It is more than just adding crown guards. They've really reshaped the lug profile and made the mid-case thinner.
> 
> It is interesting to witness how quickly these small brands can make these dramatic changes to major components of the watch. It is one thing to change a dial or hands. Changing the entire mid-case design is something typically done much more incrementally.


It seems like pretty standard fare for smaller brands with limited or no history. Small product runs, regular changes, and limited consistency through the product range.

A large company that controls their manufacturing could make changes at a quicker rate. I'm guessing you don't see it because they have more rigid style guides and have more brand history/equity to protect.

This isn't a criticism of Monta, it looks like they are making universally accepted updates and it also looks like they are quickly forming a brand ID. If I wasn't stuck on owning no-date watches, I could see owning two of these over two Tudors.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Don't like that shade of blue at ALL! I love blue dials but that shade is a big loser IMHO.

All for the sake of offering a ceramic bezel??? I can do without the ceramic bezel. I think watch manufacturers who allow the limited color offerings of ceramic materials to dictate the color selection for a watch are foolish.

Is the demand for a ceramic bezel that great? I could care less. Sapphire inlays work better if it prevents the selection of less appealing shades of a color.

All my preference of course.



boatswain said:


> This may be based on the blue colour of the ceramic. I was speaking with an owner of an other brand and they said there are only two shades of blue available in ceramic. Dark and bright. I did some looking and noticed that is true as the same bright blue tone ceramic bezel seems consistent across brands like Rolex, Deep blue, steinhart etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I actually like ceramic bezels. I love sapphire bezels too but find they wont colour match the dial across various lighting conditions as the bezel is printed on the underside of the glass, so it can't perfectly match a gloss or matte dial in all lights. I also have the niggle of delamination in the back of my mind.

I appreciate the consistency of ceramic. I have only had black ceramic dials with matte dials though so a black ceramic with gloss dial would be new to me and i think i would appreciate the consistency. With that said, i am a pretty boring conservative person in general but also with my watches, so black/black works for me. The con with a lumed ceramic is the possibility of the lume discolouring are falling out. Not sure what the hype about Monta's bezel lume is as they have referenced making a special compound i think. I wonder if that means it is a hard material that won't fade or fall out, perhaps i will follow up with them on that.

I agree though the limited colours of ceramic makes it hard for manufacturers to do what they may wish. I am sure as in most things there is a quality difference at various prices. My daily beater has ceramic bezel and its lume has been disaster, i have had to relume it several times as it scratches off easily. It was printed on top in some places and only applied in shallow groves in other. The lume on some other ceramic bezels i have is recessed in deeper troughs and feels more protected.On The Oceanking seems it is almost flush with the ceramic surface hence why i wonder if it is some more solid lume compound...? Who knows...bring on the reviews!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still enjoying the volume of IG pics but hope they start showing more angles and I would love now to see the blue bezeled version to see how vibrant it is in real life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Still enjoying the volume of IG pics but hope they start showing more angles and I would love now to see the blue bezeled version to see how vibrant it is in real life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Following them on IG is really hard at the moment. So now I want both the triumph and the Oceanking!

Sent from the north!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sfnewguy said:


> Don't like that shade of blue at ALL! I love blue dials but that shade is a big loser IMHO.
> 
> All for the sake of offering a ceramic bezel??? I can do without the ceramic bezel. I think watch manufacturers who allow the limited color offerings of ceramic materials to dictate the color selection for a watch are foolish.
> 
> ...


The blue is too bright for my taste too and 
I much prefer the other blue too, the Monta blue offered with the SS bezel


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hj3lm said:


> Following them on IG is really hard at the moment. So now I want both the triumph and the Oceanking!
> 
> Sent from the north!


It's hard. Now i want to order a second one, a Monta blue OK or SQ. But I'd have to sell my Monta to fund it.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's hard. Now i want to order a second one, a Monta blue OK or SQ. But I'd have to sell my Monta to fund it.


Don't do it! The Triumph and a OK are such a nice pair. OK and SQ are too similar for one collection IMO.

In response to the comment above about making so many changes from year 1 to year 2, while I love all the changes they made, this makes me nervous for year 3. Will the OK be revised again, or was this revision just the kinks being worked out of the first model year? I would hate to buy version 2 and then they revise it again even better for year 3. Usually most brands have a number of years between model updates. Thoughts?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This isn't helping. I know lume shots can be deceiving but this looks like solid BGW9. I feel like I have learned to interpret various lume shots to guess how they will look in person.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> In response to the comment above about making so many changes from year 1 to year 2, while I love all the changes they made, this makes me nervous for year 3. Will the OK be revised again, or was this revision just the kinks being worked out of the first model year? I would hate to buy version 2 and then they revise it again even better for year 3. Usually most brands have a number of years between model updates. Thoughts?


This is the brand equity I was referencing. Stability and imperfection can be more valuable than constantly responding to market requests.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok then. Let's change it up a bit...

How about a nice red dial on the Triumph? I love green, but I already have an Alpinist.

I would LOVE to see a nice shade of red dialed field watch. 

what kind of red?
NOT fire engine red or bright red.
More subdued, not-quite dark maroon. Something in a nice sunburst.

I almost have enough saved up for the triumph, and have my green watch. 

I think now its time for a red Triumph. 
raising hand--*volunteering to test out various colors for you Monta*

Thanks for letting me opine.
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

You'd better be sure that the end links are also the same -- even if the bracelet is interchangeable.



RTea said:


> Anyone planning to pre-order the rubber strap Oceanking? If so, I'd like to work out a swap for the Oceanking bracelet (since I want in on the Skyquest but really want the glidelock style adjustable clasp from the Oceanking).


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

I just received my green Triumph, it is NOT Seiko Alpinist green -- much more subtle by a long shot - can almost go charcoal in weak light.Lots of pics and review coming -- keep an eye out for it in a day or so....

<spoiler alert - it'll be an absolutely stellar review>



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok then. Let's change it up a bit...
> 
> How about a nice red dial on the Triumph? I love green, but I already have an Alpinist.
> 
> ...


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

dbdicker said:


> You'd better be sure that the end links are also the same -- even if the bracelet is interchangeable.


Yup, Justin at Monta confirmed they have the exact same end links and are interchangeable.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

dbdicker said:


> I just received my green Triumph, it is NOT Seiko Alpinist green -- much more subtle by a long shot - can almost go charcoal in weak light.Lots of pics and review coming -- keep an eye out for it in a day or so....
> 
> <spoiler alert - it'll be an absolutely stellar review>


True it is not the same green. But it is still green. I don't have a red watch yet..... Yet. I think this would look sooooo good in a shade of red.
I still want a Triumph. It's the perfect size and just about a perfect watch. 
From what I can tell the same quality as an old-school Explorer, and possibly the same quality as a modern Explorer 1.

Thanks!


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> True it is not the same green. But it is still green. I don't have a red watch yet..... Yet. I think this would look sooooo good in a shade of red.
> I still want a Triumph. It's the perfect size and just about a perfect watch.
> From what I can tell the same quality as an old-school Explorer, and possibly the same quality as a modern Explorer 1.
> 
> Thanks!


I still want a Triumph too. I love the Oceanking and Skyquest and the Triumph and struggling to work out which one I should buy! I have a Ginault which feels about the perfect size for my 6.75 inch wrist, but want a diver with its own design, and love the Oceanking. I don't have a field/sporty watch and can't find anything I like anywhere near as much as the Triumph but 38.5mm just 'sounds' small. No review says it is though. I also want a GMT and initially was going to get the Skyquest, but after seeing it more the full length lines between the numbers on the bezel look a bit too 'busy', and I think I might save for the Tudor GMT instead. So I'm back to trying to pick between the Oceanking and blue Triumph!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

BJN74, I recently saw a picture of the Triumph next to a pre-ceramic sub and they were very comparable in size IMO. I think the Triumph is 38.5mm but I have heard it wears closer to a 40mm and the pic I saw makes me believe it. I don’t think you would find it too small on your 6.75” wrist, I think the Ginault wears great on my 7.25” wrist as well. I love my Ginault as well but like you am looking for a watch wih it’s own personality, yet still along the same sub style (because that’s what I like) and I think the Oceanking could be it for me. I am eager for reviews to start hitting YouTube hopefully in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> I still want a Triumph too. I love the Oceanking and Skyquest and the Triumph and struggling to work out which one I should buy! I have a Ginault which feels about the perfect size for my 6.75 inch wrist, but want a diver with its own design, and love the Oceanking. I don't have a field/sporty watch and can't find anything I like anywhere near as much as the Triumph but 38.5mm just 'sounds' small. No review says it is though. I also want a GMT and initially was going to get the Skyquest, but after seeing it more the full length lines between the numbers on the bezel look a bit too 'busy', and I think I might save for the Tudor GMT instead. So I'm back to trying to pick between the Oceanking and blue Triumph!


I think you should go for the Triumph if you are buying the Tudor gmt. More variety in style than two dive watches essentially though I admit that the Monta Dive and Tudor can coexist. In fact i preordered the Monta OK gilt and am expecting my Tudor gmt in two months 

My left wrist is about 6.8" since I've dropped weight to 213. The Triumph is smaller in specs than i usually like (40) but somehow it works. It does wear larger than the # suggest imo but it's not a large watch. It's pretty thin too. I think for me it's borderline. I'd definitely not want it to wear any smaller at all. Some days I'll look at it and feel it's a tad small and most other says i think it wears just fine. It looked too small on nato but fine ok bracelet. I'll add the integrated rubber too. 
Here it is on my left wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I know watches often appear bigger in pics but that looks just about perfect size wise for my tastes.

Sharp 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfboy (Mar 14, 2007)

Is it just me, or do the hands look really short?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

golfboy said:


> Is it just me, or do the hands look really short?


Nope. The minute hand reaches the printed minute markers


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

They are shorter than they could be but hit the markers well. I have adjusted my perceptions.










I look at my SMP and the hands look quite long, but I also like it with the style as they hit the marks well too.



















Both are extremes of length but I think work. I have found you have to factor in the extended hand tips which aren't always visible. On the OK just the lume plots look short for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> BJN74, I recently saw a picture of the Triumph next to a pre-ceramic sub and they were very comparable in size IMO. I think the Triumph is 38.5mm but I have heard it wears closer to a 40mm and the pic I saw makes me believe it. I don't think you would find it too small on your 6.75" wrist, I think the Ginault wears great on my 7.25" wrist as well. I love my Ginault as well but like you am looking for a watch wih it's own personality, yet still along the same sub style (because that's what I like) and I think the Oceanking could be it for me. I am eager for reviews to start hitting YouTube hopefully in a couple weeks.


Thanks for the comments! I've lusted after the blue triumph for about 6 months and am close to getting one. I just love the OK too! As I have a diver at the moment and no field/sports watch the Triumph is probably a better choice at the moment. I'm sure they'll keep making the OK in the future if I want to get both!


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think you should go for the Triumph if you are buying the Tudor gmt. More variety in style than two dive watches essentially though I admit that the Monta Dive and Tudor can coexist. In fact i preordered the Monta OK gilt and am expecting my Tudor gmt in two months
> 
> My left wrist is about 6.8" since I've dropped weight to 213. The Triumph is smaller in specs than i usually like (40) but somehow it works. It does wear larger than the # suggest imo but it's not a large watch. It's pretty thin too. I think for me it's borderline. I'd definitely not want it to wear any smaller at all. Some days I'll look at it and feel it's a tad small and most other says i think it wears just fine. It looked too small on nato but fine ok bracelet. I'll add the integrated rubber too.
> Here it is on my left wrist


Thanks for the comments and photos. That Triumph does look awesome and I really do want that stype of watch. I can't get all the watches I want at once! This would be a good addition to my collection.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This one is for Jeepdad










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> This one is for Jeepdad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't wait. 
Heck of a summer
First Tudor GMT
Then Monta OK gilt
And Halios Seaforth blue/ceramic


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I just can't wait.
> Heck of a summer
> First Tudor GMT
> Then Monta OK gilt
> And Halios Seaforth blue/ceramic


That's a great lineup. Better start growing two extra arms. 

PS I sent you a PM about the canvas. Let me know if it didn't come through.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> That's a great lineup. Better start growing two extra arms.
> 
> PS I sent you a PM about the canvas. Let me know if it didn't come through.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeap I'm psyched but I'll be selling several by then like IWC LPP, Tudor BBb and Halios Seaforth blue and a Nodus 

Sorry didn't get an alert. Let me check


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Some Monta fun.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/monta-triumph-review-4674155.html


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have preordered the Tudor GMT and the Halios Seaforth. It's going to be a busy (and expensive) year.

But I will not be part of the Monta family. None of the products here are necessarily calling for me. Still, I enjoy other people's perspectives here.



Jeep99dad said:


> Yeap I'm psyched but I'll be selling several by then like IWC LPP, Tudor BBb and Halios Seaforth blue and a Nodus
> 
> Sorry didn't get an alert. Let me check


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

My review of the Triumph is up: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/monta-triumph-review-4674155.html#post45686849


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm more of an ocean king guy, finding the GMT too busy and a function I wouldn't practically appreciate, but...this picture I think is the best I have seen showing how the indices can pop off the dial which will be the same on the king.










From their Facebook.

I think I am closing in on pulling the trigger, just waiting for a couple more answers from MONTA and that pesky how to pay for it questions. But on design and build I think I am pretty much there. I am hoping the preorder is open long enough to get a good luck at several reviews too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I'm more of an ocean king guy, finding the GMT too busy and a function I wouldn't practically appreciate, but...this picture I think is the best I have seen showing how the indices can pop off the dial which will be the same on the king.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

THats a good pic. Helps to get a good sense of the hands proportions. 

What platform is that pic on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> THats a good pic. Helps to get a good sense of the hands proportions.
> 
> What platform is that pic on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IG


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don’t get these $1500-$2000 micros like MKII and Monta.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't think you can compare mkii and monta, monta actually sells watches. they are not in the same ball park. I had trouble with the idea of a premium micro as well. But you get over that when you accept that there can be quality there. Mkii on the other hand is a homage maker, who doesn't actually do too good of a job selling watches. There is nothing wrong with homages. that said steinhart is the competition for mkii not monta. If you want a well made watch it appears you buy a monta, if you want to fund global travel for a watchmaker grab a spot in the mkii line. The idea of a lesser known brand putting out a premium product shouldn't be foreign to watches as it's not foreign to any other market.



Robotaz said:


> I don't get these $1500-$2000 micros like MKII and Monta.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

They keep posting "my" watch. Argh!

I am curious how the red text "Oceanking" appears in real life. The renders on the ordering page have it a nice deep rich red but in a lot off the pictures it appears weaker and a bit orangey. I know red can sometimes be hard to accurately capture in pics especially if you start adjusting the photo. However I have ordered watches that have red text or hands and then been disappointed by a weaker more orange look in real life after production didn't line up with initial design.

In the case of the Oceanking I am hoping it's just the lighting or photo filters. It appears to be a glossy red and that may be changing its appearance too.

Is it a small thing? Oh yes. 
But if I am all in on this I don't want be bugged by a detail like that.

I would
Have been fine if they left the "Oceanking white" or went to a
Silver toned text.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple updates that may be helpful
for others from some email correspondence I've had with Monta:

There will be no changes to the prototypes we are seeing pictures of.

They carry spare parts (crystals, gaskets, crowns etc...) at their US location.

Watches can be sent back to them for service. The price quote was vague as they likely haven't nailed that down yet but it seemed quite reasonable to me the number that was floated.

The Oceanking uses readily available components that should be third party serviceable. I assume this mostly is referencing gaskets and movement.

The dive clasp length is 45.5mm in the closed position.

It is the elabore grade sw300. They confirm the rate is within specs in their office prior to shipping.

Pre order is open until shipping but may sell out. It won't be limited but will take more time to produce the next batch.

The red is a true red. They sent a picture to confirm this.










Hope that helps others. They have been very responsive and answered my questions to my satisfaction. Drat! Running out of excuses quickly here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just do it already


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just do it already


Love the encouragement! 

I like the idea of consolidating down. I still haven't found any thing that -I- would rather have at this price point.

Just need to decide what to sell now. going through and wearing some pieces for a couple days to see if they are keepers.

PPS did you get my last PM about the strap? Maybe your inbox doesn't like me very much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> A couple updates that may be helpful
> for others from some email correspondence I've had with Monta:
> 
> There will be no changes to the prototypes we are seeing pictures of.
> ...


Time to join the pre order gang my man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not to be a party pooper but the crown on the OK -- especially on the picture above -- looks on the small side. Wouldn't that make it a challenge to turn?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think it's just the picture.

It looks pretty big here



















In fact the crown is something I didn't like from the first version because it was so large, comical and sticking out. I don't mind it on the version 2 as the crown guards disguise the conical shape a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Cool. You know what? You and everybody else on this thread knows that you want one really bad. So go ahead! We will all be living vicariously through you!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just do it already


I second that motion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

The shape of the crown makes it easier to work with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

_if you want to fund global travel for a watchmaker grab a spot in the mkii line._

That may partly explain the 7 year wait for the Project 300, but the "Cult of Yao" will insist its because he will not compromise on the quality of his watches.

Pure conjecture here, but maybe what is NOT compromised at MKII is the quality of the vacations!


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Uh, yeah - Jeez, worst comes to it, you sell it for a $300 loss -- egads, the agita you guys go thru before buying a watch. 

Sheesh, I spent less time picking out a house.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Mr. boatswain, I think the consensus here is that you should change your username to: Hamlet - "_To Monta, or not to Monta_" :-d ;-)

But really it's your decision, maybe start selling off stuff you don't wear or where the flame no longer glows as bright for you. That way the actual new cash outlay is a lot less. I know it's easier said than done given how slow things sell on the forum these days, but from my experience, sometimes the best thing to do is scratch that itch. :-!



boatswain said:


> Love the encouragement!
> 
> I like the idea of consolidating down. I still haven't found any thing that -I- would rather have at this price point.
> 
> ...


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

Ryeguy said:


> I love the looks of the Skyquest with the exception of that bent GMT hand. That just looks like a third-world engineering solution to a design issue.
> 
> Monta could potentially have used a different pinion (raising all the hands up), or used less bold applied indices.


Or just simply, a shorter hand - cheaper, and just as effective - albeit less fancy/gimmicky looking.


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> &#8230;
> 
> Mans regarding the Sellita movements in the CW watches, CW uses a SW200 while Monta uses a SW300, I know it's a higher grade but not sure what is different.


Grade isn't the difference - the SW200 is Sellita's version of the ETA 2824, and the SW300 is their 2892. Thickness is the primary difference in practical terms.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dbdicker said:


> Uh, yeah - Jeez, worst comes to it, you sell it for a $300 loss -- egads, the agita you guys go thru before buying a watch.
> 
> Sheesh, I spent less time picking out a house.


I think given Monta's last history on secondary market, how owners hold on to them, the quality, the low prod #s they'll sell at preorder prices on the used market later on.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Today I have asked Justin why they have changed the movement, that is his answer:

_"We had to go with Sellita for the Triumph because a field watch should be thin and smaller. Eterna did not provide a movement that would fit our design requirements. _
_After an amazing experience with Sellita, both on the communication/service standpoint as well as build quality and testing, we had no choice but to continue with them for the Oceanking and Skyquest. _
_Our quality will never be subjected or disappoint. It's the cornerstone of everything we do. The new watches are of the highest level of finishing that our current customers have grown accustomed to."
_
And here you have small comparison photo of the old (top) and the new (bottom) Oceanking.









Personally I think they did outstanding job redesigning the case and crystal.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

New hands on from Hodinkee:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/monta-oceanking-hands-on

Hard to not get excited!

Sent from the north!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok guys-- what about drilled lug holes?

That Triumph can easily take a lot of straps. It would be tons easier with drilled lug holes...

Just asking.
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok guys-- what about drilled lug holes?
> 
> That Triumph can easily take a lot of straps. It would be tons easier with drilled lug holes...
> 
> ...


At this point, drilled lug holes would be about the only improvement I could see. I know a lot of guys/companies don't like them because they take away from the style/design of the case, but their utility can't be beat. And these watches look like strap monsters.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Really like the look of these. This would be my choice, but I'd have to have that great looking rubber strap also.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Man, that side profile shot of the 1st gen ca 2nd gen is awesome to see the comparison between the two and I certainly like the new version a lot better. I have been catching up on the podcast Two Broke Watch Snobs and the were talking about your “cash in your chips” watch , which they explained is different from your typical “one watch” guy who might not be a collector but still into watches. The “cash in your chips” watch is the one you sell watches to fund and don’t want anything else afterward. I guess like a grail of sorts. I’m wondering if this is my cash in my chips watch. I love the “boring” traditional diver style, the quality is there, and it’s made by an American company. I really don’t want to pay much more for the name on the dial for a brand name. I don’t want the additional cost of servicing for an in-house movement. And I think I’m willing to take a chance on a relatively new company. Can’t wait to see a few YouTube reviews.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Man the side profile is super nice on the new gen model. Sadly the old domed crystal didn’t make it over as that would have put it over the top in terms of aesthetics and would have further separated it from the likes of Christopher Ward Tridents.

I’m so close to buying in but I might wait to see what next model or updates they put out based on customer and reviewer feedback.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

These Monta Watches are out of my price range, but they look stunning!
If I did find $2K somewhere one day I would be getting that OceanKing with the Wet Blue dial.
Hopefully one of you guys will be pre-ordering that version!

And in terms of lug holes or no lug holes I definitely prefer lug holes if it is a sporty watch.
There are some watches that seem too fancy to bother with lug holes and this just might be one of them.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well...congratulations you vicious pack of enablers  ...I have listed a couple pieces for sale and as soon as some money trickles into the ol' PayPal account I'll be pulling the trigger. So almost there. It's a good step for me as in the past I have gone to sell something to buy a new watch and not been able to go through with the posting. It's a positive test to see if I am ready to let somethings go to get something else in. My collection will be homogenizing again but I guess I just like what I like. I seem to cycle between similar pieces and variety. I have sometimes forced variety on myself though and those watches often move on.

I have to admit that the while it was nice to see the Hodinkee article it was pretty thin soup. I am pretty sure it's just a summary from a look at Basel as the author has an IG pic from the time of the show with the Oceanking that features the same clothing.

Anyhow nice to see more pics and the one of the Gilt made me ponder if Jeepdad may have this one right ...
I think what it is is that the minute hashes are lighter looking so the indices pop more on the gilt dial. I'm pretty sure in real life lighting the indices will jump out more from the dial than static pics. Still I have never been a gilt guy so I likely won't be altering course...however Mrs Boatswain prefers the gilt of course...
































































I am OK without drilled lugs as it does look classy and clean without.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Well...congratulations you vicious pack of enablers  ...I have listed a couple pieces for sale and as soon as some money trickles into the ol' PayPal account I'll be pulling the trigger. So almost there. It's a good step for me as in the past I have gone to sell something to buy a new watch and not been able to go through with the posting. It's a positive test to see if I am ready to let somethings go to get something else in. My collection will be homogenizing again but I guess I just like what I like. I seem to cycle between similar pieces and variety. I have sometimes forced variety on myself though and those watches often move on.
> 
> I have to admit that the while it was nice to see the Hodinkee article it was pretty thin soup. I am pretty sure it's just a summary from a look at Basel as the author has an IG pic from the time of the show with the Oceanking that features the same clothing.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your decision! It's hard to shake off that desire of that particular watch you want.

These forums are a dangerous place to be on if you want to save your money!!

I'm looking for a diver as well, the Monta is a solid contender for sure.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That wet blue with steal bezel looks great. Surprised it's not getting more attention.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RTea said:


> Just noticed that they changed their sapphire to flat... boo! But their GMT actually has a 72 click bi-directional bezel, finally a micro that did this right.


In what sense is a 72 click GMT bezel right? There are half and quarter timezones, so the "right" choices should be 24 X 2 = 48, or 24 X 4 = 96.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mleok said:


> In what sense is a 72 click GMT bezel right? There are half and quarter timezones, so the "right" choices should be 24 X 2 = 48, or 24 X 4 = 96.


That's a fair question and one I couldn't answer.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

mleok said:


> In what sense is a 72 click GMT bezel right? There are half and quarter timezones, so the "right" choices should be 24 X 2 = 48, or 24 X 4 = 96.


Well, since half hour and quarter hour offset time zones would require an adjustment of the minute hand and not the hour hand, technically a 24 click bezel would be right as the hours would always be on the hour marks.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

WastedYears said:


> Well, since half hour and quarter hour offset time zones would require an adjustment of the minute hand and not the hour hand, technically a 24 click bezel would be right as the hours would always be on the hour marks.


Just to be clear, I think a 24 click GMT bezel is perfectly sensible. It's the 72 click one that I have issues with.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I just can't wait.
> Heck of a summer
> First Tudor GMT
> Then Monta OK gilt
> And Halios Seaforth blue/ceramic


Uhh, you mean Seaforth blue/SAPPHIRE surely. For a moment you had me checking all over the web for this interesting bit of news about a Seaforth bezel change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

boatswain said:


> They are shorter than they could be but hit the markers well. I have adjusted my perceptions.
> 
> I look at my SMP and the hands look quite long, but I also like it with the style as they hit the marks well too.
> 
> Both are extremes of length but I think work. I have found you have to factor in the extended hand tips which aren't always visible. On the OK just the lume plots look short for sure.


Interesting, tbh. On the SMP, the minutes hand basically points *past* the markers into the case wall (because the pinpoint tip matches the very end of the markers). The monta's handset actually points AT the markers, not past them.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

boatswain said:


> ...
> Anyhow nice to see more pics and the one of the Gilt made me ponder if Jeepdad may have this one right ...
> I think what it is is that the minute hashes are lighter looking so the indices pop more on the gilt dial. I'm pretty sure in real life lighting the indices will jump out more from the dial than static pics. Still I have never been a gilt guy so I likely won't be altering course...however Mrs Boatswain prefers the gilt of course...
> 
> I am OK without drilled lugs as it does look classy and clean without.


Hmm hang on, who has that white-indexed watch? Because they probably should consider sending it in for QC fixing...


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmm hang on, who has that white-indexed watch? Because they probably should consider sending it in for QC fixing...
> 
> View attachment 13040145


Wow. That's just really bad for a 1700 dollar watch. Prototype or not.

Sent from the north!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Earl Grey said:


> Uhh, you mean Seaforth blue/SAPPHIRE surely. For a moment you had me checking all over the web for this interesting bit of news about a Seaforth bezel change.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes. Sorry


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmm hang on, who has that white-indexed watch? Because they probably should consider sending it in for QC fixing...
> 
> View attachment 13040145


That's disturbing.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> That's disturbing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I wonder how many of my other watches match up perfectly

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm....I went and looked through a bunch of pics and you may be on to something there with the misalignment, but it appears that it is just limited to that one prototype of the gloss black ocean king as some of the other pictures of the other variants seem fine. It appears they only have a couple of sample pieces and recycle the pictures from one photoshoot. Not good i agree, but i would imagine that wouldn't happen in a production piece. I don't think it has cooled my jets yet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is a early proto. It’s really not that big a deal on protos, and people shouldn’t start to extrapolate, making assumptions, to production watches. 
They probably wanted to get protos in hand early for Basel and this one is misaligned. 
I’ve handled lots of protos and issues are not unusual at all.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone *cough* boatswain *cough* want to contact Monta with the picture and get their comments? I assume this is a prototype issue, but it would be reassuring to know they are aware and it will be addressed on the production models.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> That's disturbing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Why is it so disturbing for a proto?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Does anyone *cough* boatswain *cough* want to contact Monta with the picture and get their comments? I assume this is a prototype issue, but it would be reassuring to know they are aware and it will be addressed on the production models.


Done. Just heard back. 
Fully aware. Prototype obviously as we already know these were. 
Won't be an issue on prod models of course


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Done. Just heard back.
> Fully aware. Prototype obviously as we already know these were.
> Won't be an issue on prod models of course


Thanks for checking Jeepdad. That was fast, you must have their "Bat Phone" number.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Thanks for checking Jeepdad. That was fast, you must have their "Bat Phone" number.


 he also confirmed they just wanted protos for Basel and rushed to get them. They even didn't bring back the Monta blue protos from Switzerland. 
That's why companies go through renders, then iterations of protos.. knowing of their quality and standards I'm personally not worried at all


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Why is it so disturbing for a proto?


I assumed it was production model not prototype

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> I assumed it was production model not prototype
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Too early for prod models (unfortunately) , with an August delivery date. Can't wait for mine.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Brice.

Makes sense, I have also seen first hand and in photos issues with prototypes that are resolved and improved in production.

Reassuring all the same. I'm hoping to get my order in this weekend. ?

Today's photo of the gilt is darn tempting again. The contrast of the matte dial against the gilt and ceramic is very nice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> he also confirmed they just wanted protos for Basel and rushed to get them. They even didn't bring back the Monta blue protos from Switzerland.
> That's why companies go through renders, then iterations of protos.. knowing of their quality and standards I'm personally not worried at all


thanks again. Did the blue ones go back to the factory?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks Brice.
> 
> Makes sense, I have also seen first hand and in photos issues with prototypes that are resolved and improved in production.
> 
> ...


I keep going back and forth and even want the Monta blue now


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> thanks again. Did the blue ones go back to the factory?


They did stay in Switzerland post Basel


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Go for the gilt option. A lot of high end brands, tudor included, have found that using gilt accents (hands, indice frames, text) works better with black dials than stark white. Some people have even been saying that two-tone is coming back into fashion. I wouldn't go that far, but imo the trend away from eye-piercing white is clear.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Monta is getting a lot of interest. I just added the MW to my IG.


----------



## spike_dog (Jan 18, 2018)

Thinking about an Ocean King pre-order 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If the BB GMT doesn't work out, I may sell it off and get a Monta and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> If the BB GMT doesn't work out, I may sell it off and get a Monta and see what all the fuss is about.


I have high hopes for the Tudor gmt. Can't wait. 
What date did your AD tell you?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have high hopes for the Tudor gmt. Can't wait.
> What date did your AD tell you?


I am back and forth between black Bay 58(which might be too small for me), bb gmt and this Monta, I am close to just buying the Monta

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have high hopes for the Tudor gmt. Can't wait.
> What date did your AD tell you?


June sometime. But I'll believe it when I see it. I'm thinking more likely July or August. Even September. I didn't even ask how many people were ahead but I'm assuming it's a bit.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> June sometime. But I'll believe it when I see it. I'm thinking more likely July or August. Even September. I didn't even ask how many people were ahead but I'm assuming it's a bit.


Early June is my date.  but we'll see Can't wait. The Brand president will be here in June and i was invited to the event to discus their new products. Can't wait


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> I am back and forth between black Bay 58(which might be too small for me), bb gmt and this Monta, I am close to just buying the Monta
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Tough choice. Two nice watches but also two different price points and sizes and in-house vs a nice SW300... 
I like the new proportions of the BB58 bit worry it'll wear too small on 38mm.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tough choice. Two nice watches but also two different price points and sizes and in-house vs a nice SW300...
> I like the new proportions of the BB58 bit worry it'll wear too small on 38mm.


I agree with all above, if I get the Monta I may grab a nomos club too. That's the way I'm leaning.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> They did stay in Switzerland post Basel


I just met these guys last week and spent an hour with Justin in their "showroom". I'm hoping to get a first hand look at an Oceanking with blue dial and steel bezel in a few weeks.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

All these photos of the OK and SQ make all their options very tempting. If I was buying I'd go with the OK non gilt (not sure what to call the non-gilt model). I love the 'wet look' dial and white markers. Very clean/classy design. I am however more in the market for a GMT and the SQ is not quite there yet for me. I think it is the bezel - the full length lines between the hours on the 24 hours scale makes the bezel, and watch overall, a bit too busy for me. So I think I'll get the Triumph in blue as my Monta watch for now and either save for the BB GMT or see how the SQ design matures in 12 months......and probably get the OK along the way as that is stunning in it's current form!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I have been following this thread since the beginning and I’m really interested in the OK. I would be selling a few watches that the OK would replace, Seiko Sumo, Borealis Estoril DW 2nd Gen and a Ginault Ocean Rover. Part of the effort of to consolidate to a one “nice” watch collection with a couple cheaper watches and also purchase a higher end (to me) watch with its own brand identity that can be a lifer and be handed down one day. (Cost no object I would do a Sub with date, but that’s not happening anytime soon.) Truth is I really love the look and feel of my Ginault, but it has had its share of controversy and at the end of the day it’s a very well done homage to the Sub. I feel the OK stands on its own design wise but still maintains a lot of what I like from the Ginault/Sub type watch, similar case shape wih new crown guard design, enameled dial, strong lume, tool watch esthetic that can be dressed up, and now adds a company that is really trying to build a strong watch brand that is headquartered in the USA. With any luck, these watches will have Rolex/Omega type of brand history in 50 years and we will have all gotten in on he ground floor of a great company. Thoughts? Or am I just rambling and trying to justify a Oceanking over keeping my Ginault?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Biscuit

A lot of what you said resonates with me and my process in regards to the ocean king. I think it will do everything the three pieces you named do and with a little more style to boot. I have owned the sumo and estoril, never went OR but had an Armida A2. In regards to them specifically, the sumo will always be there if you need it again, the Estoril is great but ultimately still a fairly direct homage and i never took to the DW edition with the logo and colours (i had an original), the ocean rover is as you say...nice but controversial. You and i have must have the same weakness for bold practical dials, sword hands, restrained size and little bit of class. My collection always seems to return to the norm of this style.

I would say selling the Ginault and throwing a couple others into the pot is worth it for an ocean king.

(Disclaimer: This is coming from a guy who is all talk so far! I have started selling my pieces to fund the OK but still have a ways to go before the ol' paypal balance is topped up enough to take the hit of an OK order. So i suppose i am a few baby steps ahead of your journey)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

elliswyatt said:


> I just met these guys last week and spent an hour with Justin in their "showroom". I'm hoping to get a first hand look at an Oceanking with blue dial and steel bezel in a few weeks.


Justin is a great guy and it's great to hear their passion for the hobby and get a little more info on the Watches. 
I cannot wait to see live pics of the Monta blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> I have been following this thread since the beginning and I'm really interested in the OK. I would be selling a few watches that the OK would replace, Seiko Sumo, Borealis Estoril DW 2nd Gen and a Ginault Ocean Rover. Part of the effort of to consolidate to a one "nice" watch collection with a couple cheaper watches and also purchase a higher end (to me) watch with its own brand identity that can be a lifer and be handed down one day. (Cost no object I would do a Sub with date, but that's not happening anytime soon.) Truth is I really love the look and feel of my Ginault, but it has had its share of controversy and at the end of the day it's a very well done homage to the Sub. I feel the OK stands on its own design wise but still maintains a lot of what I like from the Ginault/Sub type watch, similar case shape wih new crown guard design, enameled dial, strong lume, tool watch esthetic that can be dressed up, and now adds a company that is really trying to build a strong watch brand that is headquartered in the USA. With any luck, these watches will have Rolex/Omega type of brand history in 50 years and we will have all gotten in on he ground floor of a great company. Thoughts? Or am I just rambling and trying to justify a Oceanking over keeping my Ginault?


I have never handled a Ginault and after all the stuff I heard, decided to try one. I was out of town and missed delivery so it's at the PO waiting  can't wait to see what all the fuss is about but people who owned them seem to all think it stands above microbrand sub homage including the Steinhart and Squale. So can't wait to see. I like that their case is made in the US too.

As far as your choice, I'd happily move the ones you mentioned for a Monta OK. 
I thought the Estoril punched above its weight and was a nice micro but very close to the original(problem for some). The DW always bothered me on the dial. Too big and would have been better on the back imho.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really need to stop coming to this thread. It is starting to give me ideas, like how much should I reallocate my collection to get the funds for this. 

I think I need to start hanging out in the Watch Abstinence thread instead of this one.


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

bjn74 said:


> All these photos of the OK and SQ make all their options very tempting. If I was buying I'd go with the OK non gilt (not sure what to call the non-gilt model). I love the 'wet look' dial and white markers. Very clean/classy design. I am however more in the market for a GMT and the SQ is not quite there yet for me. I think it is the bezel - the full length lines between the hours on the 24 hours scale makes the bezel, and watch overall, a bit too busy for me. So I think I'll get the Triumph in blue as my Monta watch for now and either save for the BB GMT or see how the SQ design matures in 12 months......and probably get the OK along the way as that is stunning in it's current form!


When they first put out the pictures at Baselworld, I was about 90% sure I was going to buy a Skyquest. But as I kept looking at pictures, something wasn't clicking with me and ultimately I realized it's exactly what you said, the full length lines between the numerals on the bezel on top of all the stuff already going on with the dial and chapter ring just made the whole thing seem too busy. So I gravitated toward the OK and placed an order a week or so back for a black bezel gilt dial version. I'm extremely confident in my decision of going with the OK but like Jeep99dad, I keep waffling on gilt vs. lacquer! Good news is they both are attractive in their own ways so you can't go wrong.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

ctw19 said:


> When they first put out the pictures at Baselworld, I was about 90% sure I was going to buy a Skyquest. But as I kept looking at pictures, something wasn't clicking with me and ultimately I realized it's exactly what you said, the full length lines between the numerals on the bezel on top of all the stuff already going on with the dial and chapter ring just made the whole thing seem too busy. So I gravitated toward the OK and placed an order a week or so back for a black bezel gilt dial version. I'm extremely confident in my decision of going with the OK but like Jeep99dad, I keep waffling on gilt vs. lacquer! Good news is they both are attractive in their own ways so you can't go wrong.


I think I'll be getting the Triumph (blue) this week and get the OK later this year. I'll get the non-guilt as I have a Ginault Ocean Rover with the sand color lume and want a more dressy look. As you said though, they all look great! I'll put off my GMT purchase until next year and see where things go then. As someone else in this thread said, I don't need 3 time zones so would be happy with the OK bezel on the SQ. That would clean things up. I asked Monta if they could do a bezel change and understandably they said no.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Biscuit
> 
> A lot of what you said resonates with me and my process in regards to the ocean king. I think it will do everything the three pieces you named do and with a little more style to boot. I have owned the sumo and estoril, never went OR but had an Armida A2. In regards to them specifically, the sumo will always be there if you need it again, the Estoril is great but ultimately still a fairly direct homage and i never took to the DW edition with the logo and colours (i had an original), the ocean rover is as you say...nice but controversial. You and i have must have the same weakness for bold practical dials, sword hands, restrained size and little bit of class. My collection always seems to return to the norm of this style.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the vote of confidence in my decision making. Yep, I'm a sucker for a sword handset and bold indicies, love me some maxi dial. I love the big hour markers on the Sumo and I sold my first Ginault once they released the maxi dial version with date I have now. That is one reservation, hoping the indices are big enough/proportional for the dial on the Oceanking. However, for all those having reservations about the enamel dial on the OK, I love the enamel dial on my Ocean Rover, adds a nice touch of class to a tool watch. How're that is balanced out with the aluminum bezel insert on the Ginault, so hopefully not too much shine on the Oceanking. Ah! Decisions decisions!

Also, I have been wearing a couple of my older 38mm quartz watches lately, so when I put on my sumo on bracket the thing feels like a boat anchor. I know I would adjust after a day or two with the Sumo back on the wrist, but it also makes me realize I appreciate and may prefer the smaller size for a daily wearer. The Ginault and Estoril are so comfortable at 40-41mm, but the Sumo is a badass tank of a watch. Luckily the OK fits right in the wih it's 40.7mm size.



Jeep99dad said:


> I have never handled a Ginault and after all the stuff I heard, decided to try one. I was out of town and missed delivery so it's at the PO waiting  can't wait to see what all the fuss is about but people who owned them seem to all think it stands above microbrand sub homage including the Steinhart and Squale. So can't wait to see. I like that their case is made in the US too.
> 
> As far as your choice, I'd happily move the ones you mentioned for a Monta OK.
> I thought the Estoril punched above its weight and was a nice micro but very close to the original(problem for some). The DW always bothered me on the dial. Too big and would have been better on the back imho.


Jeepdad, interested to hear your thoughts on the Ginault, it appears you've seen/owned/handled a number of great watches. I've never owned a Steinhart or Squale but I am impressed with the quality of the Ginault. You own the Triumph correct? Interested to hear how the quality compares to the Ginault in your opinion.

As far as the Estoril, the DW logo doesn't bother me, although I wouldn't mind it on the back instead. I do love the look/feel/size of the watch, but would be willing to let it go for the right piece.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

bjn74 said:


> I think I'll be getting the Triumph (blue) this week and get the OK later this year. I'll get the non-guilt as I have a Ginault Ocean Rover with the sand color lume and want a more dressy look. As you said though, they all look great! I'll put off my GMT purchase until next year and see where things go then. As someone else in this thread said, I don't need 3 time zones so would be happy with the OK bezel on the SQ. That would clean things up. I asked Monta if they could do a bezel change and understandably they said no.


I'm thinking about letting go of my Ginault to help fund the Oceanking. I love the Ginault, but they seem pretty similar to me. I love the gold sand indicies though.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Biscuit,

I think we share the same watch brain. My only reservation in the ocean king is hoping the indices are bold enough in person as well. Tiny detail, but I have learned for my eye and tastes the weight and length of the minute hashmarks can make a big difference in Dial appearance. I wish they were a tiny bit finer on the OK.

An example of it done well is the Omega 2264/54. Bold full dial but the minute hashes don't dominate it. On the Estoril I found them too heavy.



















As I said earlier that is a pro to the gilt dial as the indices and minute hashes appear more balanced than the gloss dial



















Splitting hairs and I think it should be fine in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Boatswain, I see what your saying about the minute markers, I always thought they were a hair too thin on my Ginault, they look ok to me on the Oceanki. As far as the hour markers, I think what’s happening is the reflectivity of the rhodium plating is blending with the gloss dial with all the reflections in the photos they post, which marks the lume stand out more and the lume is the thin piece of the marker. I assume in person this wouldn’t be as much of an issue as we can move our wrist to make the dial more legible, less reflective. The gilt has the matte dial so the gilt indicies stand out nicely against the matte and they look larger. On the other hand, I think the gilt minute markers blend a little more into the matte dial and will be harder to see in person, it’s what I didn’t like about my SRP775 Turtle when I had it. 

And yes, I am aware I am putting way too much thought into this.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nope. That all makes sense to me. 

For me I am happy to put a lot of thought in. It's part of the process and should be enjoyable. For me personally this is a significant chunk of change and watch equity so I want to feel like I have thought it all through and am all in. 

I am always happy to hear your and other people's points of views and thoughts, to sharpen my own and continue to learn things. 

Keep it coming!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I actually found a first gen Oceanking that I recently purchased. Once I have it in hand, I can give a brief comparison to other well-known divers as I've owned a lot of them.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last week on vaca I missed the Monta and all this talk about it made me really want to wear it today to go back to work 




































My left wrist is under 7" for reference.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Last week on vaca I missed the Monta and all this talk about it made me really want to wear it today to go back to work


Is the dial more dark gray or silver? So different depending on lighting.

Sent from the north!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hj3lm said:


> Is the dial more dark gray or silver? So different depending on lighting.
> 
> Sent from the north!


Hi i personally wouldn't call it silver but more of a light anthracite Grey perhaps but the sunburst effect changes the color based on lighting/angle, it goes from a light grey almost silver I guess(?) to a darker graphite grey almost. 
If it aaa truly silver (as I perceive it) i think it's be too close to the brushed SS case color and would blend in too much. It's be bland and too light monotone. The darker dial provides just the right contrast with the case imho. The added touch of Red helps with the overall aesthetic as well bringing a touch more contrast to the overall grey aspect of the Watch. Sorry, not sure if i helped


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeepdad, do the hands ever blend into the dial depending on lighting conditions? I read someone complaining about visibility, but not sure if they actually owned a grey dial or were just speculating.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi i personally wouldn't call it silver but more of a light anthracite Grey perhaps but the sunburst effect changes the color based on lighting/angle, it goes from a light grey almost silver I guess(?) to a darker graphite grey almost.
> If it aaa truly silver (as I perceive it) i think it's be too close to the brushed SS case color and would blend in too much. It's be bland and too light monotone. The darker dial provides just the right contrast with the case imho. The added touch of Red helps with the overall aesthetic as well bringing a touch more contrast to the overall grey aspect of the Watch. Sorry, not sure if i helped


Helped a lot. Thanks! 

Sent from the north!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Jeepdad, do the hands ever blend into the dial depending on lighting conditions? I read someone complaining about visibility, but not sure if they actually owned a grey dial or were just speculating.


Never. Absolutely not an issue. The hands silver edges are lighter and shinier than the darker grey dial plus the white lumed area stands out on its own. I don't see this as a problem at all.
Actually ties into my earlier post to someone else on how i like that the dial isn't really silver but rather darker grey.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have never handled a Ginault and after all the stuff I heard, decided to try one. I was out of town and missed delivery so it's at the PO waiting  can't wait to see what all the fuss is about but people who owned them seem to all think it stands above microbrand sub homage including the Steinhart and Squale. So can't wait to see. I like that their case is made in the US too.
> 
> As far as your choice, I'd happily move the ones you mentioned for a Monta OK.
> I thought the Estoril punched above its weight and was a nice micro but very close to the original(problem for some). The DW always bothered me on the dial. Too big and would have been better on the back imho.


Any comments on the Ginault yet?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> Any comments on the Ginault yet?


I haven't been able to make it to the post office with their get worker schedule. 9-5, i leave for work well before that and return we'll after that... 
I actually got a notice they'd return the package if not picked up by the 19th


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone know what the L2L measurements are for the OK? Purely out of curiosity, of course. The website doesn't explicitly indicate. And I vaguely recall that the Triumph was something like 52 which may be a little too big for me, with a 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Does anyone know what the L2L measurements are for the OK? Purely out of curiosity, of course. The website doesn't explicitly indicate. And I vaguely recall that the Triumph was something like 52 which may be a little too big for me, with a 6.5 inch wrist.


The Triumph is most certainly not 52  who told you that?  I forget the exact number but likely 47-48. 
The Ocean King L2L is 49mm


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Triumph is most certainly not 52  who told you that?  I forget the exact number but likely 47-48.
> The Ocean King L2L is 49mm


Maybe it was a comment somewhere in one of those watch blogs reviewing the Monta Triumph. At this point, I can't recall. But I do remember them talking about the very long lugs.

But the number, 49mm L2L, is certainly a possibility. Hmmm..... You've given me food for thought. Only time will tell if it's a good or a bad thing. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Maybe it was a comment somewhere in one of those watch blogs reviewing the Monta Triumph. At this point, I can't recall. But I do remember them talking about the very long lugs.
> 
> But the number, 49mm L2L, is certainly a possibility. Hmmm..... You've given me food for thought. Only time will tell if it's a good or a bad thing. ;-)


I'd like to see that review the Triumph is a small Watch, 52mm would look ridiculous 

On the OK, i found this


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I can confirm 49mm too from an email I received from MONTA.










Something about the gilt still oddly beckons me. Pretty sure I'll be going gloss though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ Thanks Boatswain and Jeep99dad! You are certainly a fount of enabling facts!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow I just spent the while damn day reading this whole thread. 

Monta has definitely pique my interest. 

I was initially going for the SQ Monta Blue. But saw a pic which was posted by boatswain (?) And was taken aback by how bad the Steel bezel looked on it. The dial colour looks a bit different from that on the website as well. Probably a prototype but still, doesn't instill a lot of confidence. 

This caused me to gravitate towards the black versions which means it makes more sense (monetary and function-wise) to go for the OK! 

Just wanted to clarify, I read that the adjustable clasp is only available on the OK and not on the SQ. Is that right, Montaians?


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Wow I just spent the while damn day reading this whole thread.
> 
> Monta has definitely pique my interest.
> 
> ...


Yep. The micro adjustment clasp is only on the OK. From what I have heard.

Sent from the north!


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I can confirm 49mm too from an email I received from MONTA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this version! Tempted by one of these in future


----------



## spike_dog (Jan 18, 2018)

I placed a pre-order for a black Ocean King. I have been considering a watch in this price range. The Oris Aquis or the new Longines Hydro conquest (with ceramic bezel). However, both the watches I was considering were too blingy and the accuracy was not specified as tightly as the Monta. Compared to the two I mentioned, I feel I got a great value and a watch the I will keep for a long time.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Maybe it was a comment somewhere in one of those watch blogs reviewing the Monta Triumph. At this point, I can't recall. But I do remember them talking about the very long lugs.
> 
> But the number, 49mm L2L, is certainly a possibility. Hmmm..... You've given me food for thought. Only time will tell if it's a good or a bad thing. ;-)


Per Worn & Wound, the Triumph L2L is 47.5mm.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been as indecisive as boatswain, this is what I'm currently debating against the Monta, among others.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

FYI- Mark from the Average Bros Yourube channel has the Oceanking prototype for review, so we should see a lot more in depth video soon. 

Also, has anyone had bad experiences with Sellita movements in the past? I was talking to two different people on FB watch groups who both said they avoid Sellita movements. One had a bad personal experience in the past, the other said it came at the recommendation of his watchmaker who hates them. I know there are always a few bad apples in any production, just like automotive “lemons”, but I find it hard to imagine it’s a bad movement if it’s a clone of the ETA 2824.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> FYI- Mark from the Average Bros Yourube channel has the Oceanking prototype for review, so we should see a lot more in depth video soon.
> 
> Also, has anyone had bad experiences with Sellita movements in the past? I was talking to two different people on FB watch groups who both said they avoid Sellita movements. One had a bad personal experience in the past, the other said it came at the recommendation of his watchmaker who hates them. I know there are always a few bad apples in any production, just like automotive "lemons", but I find it hard to imagine it's a bad movement if it's a clone of the ETA 2824.


I have had issues with watches equipped with the ETA 28224, V 7750 and SW200... it'd be interesting to know the % of mvt with issues/returns for each... Also seems some WIS like to bash Sellita and have an agenda, so they'll highlight those one off examples and they stand out but it is not like the ETA 2824 is problem-free. I don't think any of those complainers have hard data supporting their point in most cases I'd imagine.
So many brands have been using Sellita , both micros and established ones, I don't know of recurring issues specific to Sellita.
But to your last point, the mvt in the Monta is NOT a clone of the 2824, they use the SW300, which is more alike to the ETA 2892. Same Mvt IWC uses in their watches like some of the MKXVIII... I've had good experience with this mvt personally but am only one person


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, I'm not indecisive just poor. Working hard to get the money together so I can lock in. I want to beat the rush for when the reviews start coming in. Maybe there will be no rush though, so I am trying to remain patient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks Jeepdad, and thanks for correcting my mistake about the ETA equivilant. I knew that but forgot when I was typing.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

(Still collecting funds for my Triumph... *sigh*)

I have a real 2892-A2 (Omega Cal 1108) and it's a strong, smooth beast. I can't imagine Stellita screwing with greatness. They've got the original plans to clone and improve upon. They've got a good name to uphold, and "Swiss Made" to keep. Remember in this business the repeat customer is your bread and butter. If these were troublesome "en-masse" there would be more reports of known consistent issues. (For example the known weakness in the V7750 when the date is accidentally changed near midnight, it can break a part. Common enough that people know about it. ) I do not see these reports about the SW300. (Nor about the 300)

YES I agree there will be a few goofy movements out of thousands that come off the line. That's why you get a new watch from a dealer- they can service/replace/fix these issues. 

One of the reasons I like the MOnta is it uses the SW300, a thinner, and in a few ways better, movement than the SW200/2824. 

(Can you all save me a green one??)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a 2892 in my OT00 and it’s a smooth piece of business. 

I imagine if there were large scale problems manufacturers would stay away. I agree any and all movements will have problems to some degree. 

Steinhart started with soprods in their OT500 and had enough issues there that they switched to a 2892. 

I would imagine MONTA did their homework with the SW300 as they were trying to switch from Eterna to a more reliable movement. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> (Still collecting funds for my Triumph... *sigh*)
> 
> I have a real 2892-A2 (Omega Cal 1108) and it's a strong, smooth beast. I can't imagine Stellita screwing with greatness. They've got the original plans to clone and improve upon. They've got a good name to uphold, and "Swiss Made" to keep. Remember in this business the repeat customer is your bread and butter. If these were troublesome "en-masse" there would be more reports of known consistent issues. (For example the known weakness in the V7750 when the date is accidentally changed near midnight, it can break a part. Common enough that people know about it. ) I do not see these reports about the SW300. (Nor about the 300)
> 
> ...


Agree 100%.

Lots of exaggeration out there on Sellita. Almost seems like an agenda for some to pick on them.

That issue on the V7750 is true. I've been experienced it, very sensitive to date change between 9pm and 3pm. I also think it's an issue with the ETA 2824 to a lesser extent.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I have a 2892 in my OT00 and it's a smooth piece of business.
> 
> I imagine if there were large scale problems manufacturers would stay away. I agree any and all movements will have problems to some degree.
> 
> ...


And I am sure IWC did their homework too as they are using this SW300 too


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I've narrowed down my choices for a new diver and have mostly been set on acquiring the 39.5m blue Oris Aquis but am interested in considering the Oceanking as an alternative given the price (especially pre-order).

The main reason the Monta is on a list of alternatives is the movement. SW300 is, imo, an upgrade to the Oris' version of the SW200, thoughts? I do prefer the Aquis in most other aspects ie aesthetics/size/matching date colour. Although, the reviews of the Monta's bracelet is quite positive. Might be another benefit over the Aquis.

How much does movement matter you? SW200 vs SW300 a significant upgrade?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

For me it’s a nice bonus to get the 300 over the 200. 

I wouldn’t be fussed if the Oceanking had a 200. 

So if I was in your shoes I personally wouldn’t be swayed by the movement. Now if movement really matters to you and will be a big part of your enjoyment and appreciation of a watch perhaps it’s worth it. 

I’d get whichever one aesthetically appeals to you more as both will be well made quality pieces through and through. 

Or put another way, if there were two version of the same watch and the one cost more with the 300 in it, I would buy the cheaper version with the 200 in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> I've narrowed down my choices for a new diver and have mostly been set on acquiring the 39.5m blue Oris Aquis but am interested in considering the Oceanking as an alternative given the price (especially pre-order).
> 
> The main reason the Monta is on a list of alternatives is the movement. SW300 is, imo, an upgrade to the Oris' version of the SW200, thoughts? I do prefer the Aquis in most other aspects ie aesthetics/size/matching date colour. Although, the reviews of the Monta's bracelet is quite positive. Might be another benefit over the Aquis.
> 
> How much does movement matter you? SW200 vs SW300 a significant upgrade?


I think in deciding between these two watches you should factor in how much you enjoy changing straps. With the Oris, you really can't do that because of the integrated lugs but with the Monta, any 20mm strap will do and I think it will look great on a variety of options.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

ctw19 said:


> I think in deciding between these two watches you should factor in how much you enjoy changing straps. With the Oris, you really can't do that because of the integrated lugs but with the Monta, any 20mm strap will do and I think it will look great on a variety of options.


Good point, The Ocean King will likely be strap monster due to its all around pleasing design.

I don't change straps often (only for hot weather) so being stuck with the integrated lugs won't matter to me.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Boy, I really wanted the Seaquest AND that micro adjustment clasp. Really wished they would have it on the OceanKing AND SeaQuest. Any chance of that happening? 



Hj3lm said:


> Yep. The micro adjustment clasp is only on the OK. From what I have heard.
> 
> Sent from the north!


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Skyquest comes with standard clasp, micro adjustment clasp comes only with Oceanking.
Rolex has similar sale policy. You can't order Submariner with Sea-Dweller clasp.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Wow I just spent the while damn day reading this whole thread.
> 
> Monta has definitely pique my interest.
> 
> ...


My understanding from the folks at Monta is that the "steel" bezel depicted in the photo is an aluminum prototype that was hastily crafted for Basel. The actual bezel will be SS with better engraving.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Correct I've been asking them because I'm dying to see it 
They don't the Monta blue protos back In the US yet


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> For me it's a nice bonus to get the 300 over the 200.
> 
> I wouldn't be fussed if the Oceanking had a 200.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight! Appreciate it.

I'm definitely not a movement snob and so it'd make sense for me to view it as a small bonus.

Question to those who have handled Monta and Oris: any. Comments on finishing and quality?

Big praise here comparing Monta to Tudor, really raised my interest.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh that changes things perhaps. I didn't like the look of the "steel" bezel at all. I was disappointed as that was originally my favourite. Your right the texture and engraving did not look good at all. Hopefully we see the real deal soon. 


















Seems like they rushed a bit here and should have had all the prototypes in hand before opening the preorder. 
They could have done a soft release and just teased with the good prototypes at Basel if needed. It's hard for people to plunk down a full payment for a a watch that is just renders right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Oh that changes things perhaps. I didn't like the look of the "steel" bezel at all. I was disappointed as that was originally my favourite. Your right the texture and engraving did not look good at all. Hopefully we see the real deal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah - I'm looking forward to production photos of the Monta blue skyquest with steel bezel as well. Could be a good option depending how the bezel actually looks. Will hopefully get a chance to see them on the wrist in Dallas over the summer too.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Oh that changes things perhaps. I didn't like the look of the "steel" bezel at all. I was disappointed as that was originally my favourite. Your right the texture and engraving did not look good at all. Hopefully we see the real deal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah - I'm looking forward to production photos of the Monta blue skyquest with steel bezel as well. Could be a good option depending how the bezel actually looks. Will hopefully get a chance to see them on the wrist in Dallas over the summer too.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I was considering the Oris 39.5 as well as the Monta, and finally settled on the Monta, (without having seen it). One review that really helped was The Average Bros 2 part review, he owns the Aquis as well as the Monta, and in the comments section he said the fit and finish was well above the Oris, "in a different league." And liking the Monta looks better, and the price almost the same I jumped on it. They hold two patents on the bezel action, as well as the micro adjust on the clasp, which I have heard nothing negative about from anyone. Hope this helps a little


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dorningarts said:


> I was considering the Oris 39.5 as well as the Monta, and finally settled on the Monta, (without having seen it). One review that really helped was The Average Bros 2 part review, he owns the Aquis as well as the Monta, and in the comments section he said the fit and finish was well above the Oris, "in a different league." And liking the Monta looks better, and the price almost the same I jumped on it. They hold two patents on the bezel action, as well as the micro adjust on the clasp, which I have heard nothing negative about from anyone. Hope this helps a little


My personal opinion is that Monta has better finish than Oris too. Better bracelet too. Looks is more subjective of course but I prefer the monta as well and its strap friendly


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> I was considering the Oris 39.5 as well as the Monta, and finally settled on the Monta, (without having seen it). One review that really helped was The Average Bros 2 part review, he owns the Aquis as well as the Monta, and in the comments section he said the fit and finish was well above the Oris, "in a different league." And liking the Monta looks better, and the price almost the same I jumped on it. They hold two patents on the bezel action, as well as the micro adjust on the clasp, which I have heard nothing negative about from anyone. Hope this helps a little





Jeep99dad said:


> My personal opinion is that Monta has better finish than Oris too. Better bracelet too. Looks is more subjective of course but I prefer the monta as well and its strap friendly


I've been considering the Aquis but have been looking into the Ocean King has an alternative. High praise for quality indeed (re: Monta).

My favourite release from Basel has been the Tudor BB58 but in a realm much above my usual budget. This gilt Monta OK may be a great alternate especially if the quality is above entry level luxury swiss ie Oris' offerings.

The wet blue dial also looks like a stunner. Been wanting to see new protos as well.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

HamnJam said:


> I've been considering the Aquis but have been looking into the Ocean King has an alternative. High praise for quality indeed (re: Monta).
> 
> My favourite release from Basel has been the Tudor BB58 but in a realm much above my usual budget. This gilt Monta OK may be a great alternate especially if the quality is above entry level luxury swiss ie Oris' offerings.
> 
> The wet blue dial also looks like a stunner. Been wanting to see new protos as well.


Oris aquis just seems to be bore me, the 65 line I like much more, I would choose the oceanking over the aquis, but it would be tough call over the more vintage inspiration of the divers 65 line. Apples and oranges there though.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Oris aquis just seems to be bore me, the 65 line I like much more, I would choose the oceanking over the aquis, but it would be tough call over the more vintage inspiration of the divers 65 line. Apples and oranges there though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Aesthetic preferences is all so personal, isn't it?

I find the Aquis very unique and interesting from a design perspective - that kettle shaped case + lugs design particularly draw me in. I do think it does lack a bit in the character department as it's a very modern design unlike the Diver 65 which oozes character in the form of a funky vintage appeal. The dial of the Aquis is a bit sterile (which isn't always a bad thing) for me.

I flipped my diver 65 due to the crown discomfort that was driving me nuts so have been looking for a entry level diver since.

Bringing it back to the Monta OK, I do find that it does seem to have a slightly 'play it safe' styling but the little details of it are starting to win me over. I especially love the way the indices recess into the chapter ring. I do think the hands look a little short for the dial as well. I think the OK in a gilt or that wet blue dial offers enough of a personality to really make me interested in making it my next diver in my collection.

All in all, fun decisions to mull over in the next few weeks? (don't know how long the pre-order will last).


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

HamnJam said:


> Aesthetic preferences is all so personal, isn't it?
> 
> I find the Aquis very unique and interesting from a design perspective - that kettle shaped case + lugs design particularly draw me in. I do think it does lack a bit in the character department as it's a very modern design unlike the Diver 65 which oozes character in the form of a funky vintage appeal. The dial of the Aquis is a bit sterile (which isn't always a bad thing) for me.
> 
> ...


I totally agree my beeing bored with the aquis is simple preference I would never shy away from suggesting Oris as they are superb watches.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My personal opinion is that Monta has better finish than Oris too. Better bracelet too. Looks is more subjective of course but I prefer the monta as well and its strap friendly


So would this put it in Tudor territory for finishing?


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> My personal opinion is that Monta has better finish than Oris too. Better bracelet too. Looks is more subjective of course but I prefer the monta as well and its strap friendly


Yes, as Radar1 mentioned, how is the Monta finishing vs Tudor?

and vs Omega?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

v1triol said:


> Yes, as Radar1 mentioned, how is the Monta finishing vs Tudor?
> 
> and vs Omega?


He's commented above that he feels the bracelet is better than the Tudor.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> So would this put it in Tudor territory for finishing?





v1triol said:


> Yes, as Radar1 mentioned, how is the Monta finishing vs Tudor?
> 
> and vs Omega?


Hey guys
I thought I'd mentioned before and of course it's just my opinion, purely based on my eyeball observation , I don't have a qualityMeter tool at my disposal , but to me the finish and overall qualify is at least as good as my Tudor. The bracelet is better with the true three piece links, which make them sort of double articulated. 
I can take pics of them side by side tomorrow. 
I only have a 1970's omega right now but have owned various SMP's , 2500 and 8500 PO's.... they are great Watches but at some point the finish of all these Watches sort of maxes out. 
I honestly feel the Monta finish compares favorably to all these.

@Radar1
@v1triol

See pics in my post below


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Question about the bracelet:

Do the articulated links ever stick out awkwardly as they bend around the bottom of the wrist?

I am not sure if there is a better way to ask that, but just wondering if it keeps a smooth appearance or if the articulations ever stick out as they curve?

One more watch to sell then it's time to pull the trigger! Almost there!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

This thread has been a pleasure to follow and I'm now very drawn to the gilt Skyquest. So much for my original goal of tracking down a new diver.

There's something about the 'busy-ness' of the chapter ring/bezel that draw me more to it than the OK. I was originally set on the Halios GMT (no guarantee of getting one either) but having all numbers of the 24 hours represented makes it more appealing. Also, a weird thing of me likes odd numbers. (I know it's weird). I have come around to now liking the GMT hand.

The dimensions also seem like it'll work a 6.5-6.7 inch wrist so I'm happy about that.

A pre-order at the end of April may be in order.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> There's something about the 'busy-ness' of the chapter ring/bezel that draw me more to it than the OK.
> 
> A pre-order at the end of April may be in order.


Interesting comment - it's the 'busy-ness' of the SQ that's having me lean towards the OK! I really want a GMT and the SQ is pretty close to exactly what I'm looking for, except I need to wait to see one in the flesh to see how the while thing 'feels'. I'd be happy to buy an OK based just on pictures.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Latest picture of OK and SQ from the Monta instagram account. If I just look at the SQ without analyzing details - I love it! But if I look too long, what has me pausing is the bezel from 9-19. With all the 1's in the numbers and all the lines between the numbers, I think it's bit too much, especially as the dial is all line markers.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Meant to add that I'm also looking forward to seeing/handling the steel bezel version as that may alleviate my 'too many white lines' anxiety!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So as promised, here are comparison shots 
No glamour shoes. No filter outdoor cell shots. 


















You can clearly see the difference in bracelet construction, each link is a real 3-piece articulates link. Makes for a super comfy feel, just wraps around the wrist perfectly. 
You'll see it later pics too.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Great comparison shots! Thanks for posting. 

How do you rank the ginault quality after your first couple of days? And overall view of the watch?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Super great comparison photos and effort. Thanks muchly!

So devils advocate question, if you were forced to keep 2 which 2 would it be?

Now if you were forced to keep just 1 which would it be? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Super great comparison photos and effort. Thanks muchly!
> 
> So devils advocate question, if you were forced to keep 2 which 2 would it be?
> 
> ...


2-
Monta and tudor

1-
Not sure given I have both the Tudor gmt and Monta OK coming ....
Maybe Triumph


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

what's not to like?!

looks great. solid. refined. and nice details..


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for the comparison pics!

I Now I know I want the Triumph!

Great to see the side-by-side-by-side. 

Thanks! Great info in those pics. 
You did well setting them up too!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics!
> 
> I Now I know I want the Triumph!
> 
> ...


Glad they helped. 
It's hard to "show" quality and I didn't want to change the saturation or contrast, so I wanted to keep it as natural as possible. 
At that level, they are all quality anyway  we're all splitting hairs here  but I do feel the Monta is definitely a high quality and superbly finished watch. Especially an achievement for a new brand and a micro brand at that. Their connections in Switzerland helped find the right partners to execute on their designs. 
One thing I'd say in the Triumph is that it's a smaller watch of course. Part of me wishes it was 40mm. 
I am so looking forward to the OK, it's my sweet spot in size and style too. It'll be a go-to and overshadow the Triumph I'm afraid


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> Great comparison shots! Thanks for posting.
> 
> How do you rank the ginault quality after your first couple of days? And overall view of the watch?


Good Q. Not sure on all points as I've not really had time to inspect it in details but i do think it's well made and a notch above the other sub homage from microland(Steinhart, Squale, NTH, Raven, etc) . it "feels" like a higher end watch but also feels much more similar to the Watch it's made after(too much for comfort for some perhaps?) the bracelet certainly feels nice and has a Rolex-like clasp I love. It's solid metal too, not stamped clasp parts or light weight that'd bend easily. The case finish has nice high polished sides as nice as any I've seen. 
It's been keeping great time. The crown une is thick and stable, feels like a Rolex in winding. 
Two things on mine:
The bezel is way too stiff. Too hard to turn to be useable. I'll try dental floss to see if it's just factory gunk maybe. Note that this is likely just mine and not a widespread issue from what I've seen. 
In terms of crown operation, it screws in/out and winds beautifully, one of the best, but the clicks to date and hack position aren't the best. Need to play with that a bit more


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeepdad, I have the Ginault as well and regarding your two points:

- try pushing down on the beze as you rotate it. It was designed to have that push to turn type mechanism to it, however how well it actually works seems to vary. My watch is a year old and it turns the same whether I press it or not in my opinion, that said mine is not stiff to turn either. 

- I find it very difficult to pull the crown out with a fingernail as I can on pretty much any watch. However, if you grasp it on each side like a pinch, I find it pull out with no difficultly and has a nice click to it. The crown is big enough to get a good grip on and has a very solid fee to it in my opinion. 

I agree wih your assesment for it being a little too close to the real thing for some, I love mine for that reason but will probably let it go for the same reason. At this time I want to down size my collection and find a quality watch that stands on its own I can keep for many years and possibly hand down. Hence my interest in the Monta OK.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok so I've had the first generation Monta Oceanking for about a week now and feel I'm ready to share my thoughts:

*Overall Feel*
Quality, fit, and finish is really as good as owners/those who have handled it say it is. The bevels, brushing, polishing, fit of pieces, alignment of parts, etc. are up there with the big boys and as Jeep99dad already mentioned, very much on par with the likes of Tudor and Omega. I'm now even more torn on whether I want to keep this Monta or spring for a new generation one given the changes and upgrades made.

*Bracelet & Clasp*
Each bracelet link fits well into each other and allows the double articulated links to move freely/smoothly. I've had Eternas and some micro divers that would have variances in links that would cause some to fit tight and lock up. Not the case here. The end links fits perfectly flush with the case with very minute play if I really try to wiggle it. The fully articulating links are nice and adds a bit to comfort but not something I see as a premium as I've owned at least a handful of watches at this price range or lower that also have fully articulating links (Longines Hydroconquest and Baume et Mercier Capeland to name a few).

The 20mm lug width and bracelet taper down to 16mm at the clasp makes it wear extremely comfortably. The links are on the thinner side compared to most tool divers but feels refined and still of high quality. I'd put this up there among my favorite bracelets in terms of looks and feel. The small bevel on the edge of each link is a really nice touch and adds that extra level of finishing.

The clasp is perfectly sized, just like the bracelet. Not thick and bulky, but sleek while still being milled instead of stamped. The clasp action of opening/closing doesn't feel as good as my Tudor Fastrider or Heritage Chrono but it closes with the loudest snap I think I've ever experienced. It really feels like once the clasp is closed, it's on for good.

My gripe with the clasp is that this one has no micro-adjust and no half-links. Given my wrists are on the smaller side at 6.75", the smallest adjustment possible is 3mm which makes a huge difference. So as it currently sits, it's either a bit too loose or a bit too tight. Spacing the micro-adjustment holes closer together or including a ratcheting micro-adjustment clasp would solve this issue. The fold-over part of the clasp is also very flat and quite long. So it might sit a bit awkward under the wrist of those with small and round wrists.

*Dial & Hands*
Just plain cool. It's simple yet doesn't feel boring. The first gen version only has applied markers at 12, 3, 6, and 9 while the remainder are painted. The applied markers are beveled and play with light well, but doesn't quite have the same pop as those on most modern Breitlings like the Chrono Cockpit or Chronomat Evolution. The hands are also slightly bent/beveled and play with light and definitely feel more alive than most flat hands. Dial printing is clean and is ever so slightly raised. Clean, classy, and simple.

*Bezel
*Just superb. A nice glossy black with engraved and what looks to be paint-filled numbers, hash marks, and triangle at 12 o'clock. At first glance the bezel seems pretty similar to those found on the Christopher Ward Trident, but I noticed uneven paint filling in multiple areas on the bezel on my CW. I'm not able to see any flaws on the Monta. The bezel is also curved which flows right in line with the domed sapphire crystal.

I'm a stickler for bezel alignment and the one on the Monta lines up in the exact center of the 12 o'clock marker. The bezel action is also one of the best I've ever experienced apart from a Rolex Sub 116610, but this is based on personal preference. While the Rolex has smoother and lighter clicks, the Monta has very solid, tactile clicks. The Monta has virtually no bezel play and there is no going between clicks. It's either on one marker or clicked over to the second minute marker. Pretty intriguing stuff for a 60 click bezel which typically feel more on the sloppy side.

The big let down of course is that there is no lume on the bezel. I'm glad they listened to the criticism and included fully-lumed bezels on the new models.

*Case, Crystal & Crown*
The case looks like a thick slab compared to the new redesigned models but doesn't look or feel chunky in person. It seems to sit and have a similar feel to the Rolex Sub but with softer edges due to the beveling. The case-back is flat and helps it sit comfortably flat on the wrist. The case-back engraving is nice, simple, but nothing to write home about. The beveling across the case sides is even and subtle. The beveling on the inner edges of the lugs is also subtle but sets it apart and shows how much attention there is to detail on this watch.

The domed crystal is fantastic but is prone to glare, even with the multitude of layers of AR coating on the underside. I really really really wish they kept this on the new models as it is one feature I keep looking at and I feel really completes the watch and look.

The crown I feel is a bit too large and feels like it should be on a pilot watch. But yet again, Monta listened to criticisms and the new crown and integrated crown guards look amazing.

Sorry for such a long-winded post but I was just throwing my thoughts out there as they came to me from my week of experience owning the Monta. Those who are in on the pre-order won't be disappointed. Whether or not you like the looks of it vs. its competitors like Oris, Longines, Tudor, Omega, etc. is a different story. But the quality is here and I hope to see great things and a long future for Monta.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

RTea said:


> Ok so I've had the first generation Monta Oceanking for about a week now and feel I'm ready to share my thoughts:


Thank you so much your post! I did not find it long-winded. I am becoming more and more drawn to this brand.

If I understand correctly, the gen 2 OK will come with different clasp that offers sliding adjustment. The Skyquest does not seem like it will have this clasp.


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

There is a video review up on YouTube now on the "Average Bros" channel. Looking good!


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice watch but a little steep on the price


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ruthless750 said:


> Nice watch but a little steep on the price


Isn't that all relative though? As in relative to the quality you get, or compared to what else is available at this price point?


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Oris Pro diver is a nice piece
Ball Skindiver II - tritium glows like fire

those would be my choices for under 2G's



ctw19 said:


> Isn't that all relative though? As in relative to the quality you get, or compared to what else is available at this price point?


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> One thing I'd say in the Triumph is that it's a smaller watch of course. Part of me wishes it was 40mm.


I agree. I've had the Triumph for a few days and it is a beautiful watch, but it does take me a couple of hours to get used to the small size on my wrist whenever I put it on. My wife thinks it looks too small (to what she's used to seeing on my wrist) and sh'e pretty much taken the triumph as her own! Which is kind of good, as now I have a better reason to get an OK or SQ. The just uploaded video review of the new Oceanking really helps me decide on the non-guilt dial. The watch looks stunning in the video.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The review was nice to see the watch in real life. I agree. It makes me think that in the end that will be my choice. I like the glossy chapter ring. 

Anyone know when we may see pics of the blue sunburst? Or if we will se the wet blue with a better bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RTea said:


> Ok so I've had the first generation Monta Oceanking for about a week now and feel I'm ready to share my thoughts:
> 
> *Overall Feel*
> Quality, fit, and finish is really as good as owners/those who have handled it say it is. The bevels, brushing, polishing, fit of pieces, alignment of parts, etc. are up there with the big boys and as Jeep99dad already mentioned, very much on par with the likes of Tudor and Omega. I'm now even more torn on whether I want to keep this Monta or spring for a new generation one given the changes and upgrades made.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Any pics to share ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkGT900 (Mar 6, 2018)

ctw19 said:


> Isn't that all relative though? As in relative to the quality you get, or compared to what else is available at this price point?


I agree, most times when we compare prices between two competing models from two brands we often forget to factor in all the attributes. For example, you cannot compare a applied indices model with a model that does not feature the same type of markers. You cannot compare a 60 click model to a 120 click bezel and so on. I think Monta is offering a lot of watch at this price point.

The Oris 65 is a great watch indeed at the price range, and on top of that you get the brand prestige as well.


----------



## MarkGT900 (Mar 6, 2018)

I'd like to add, Ginault's Ocean Rover is also a lot of watch for the price. You can get it for around $900 now if you offer to put up a review, that is of course you do not mind the homage nature of the watch an in-house clone movement that has not been proven by time.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Just took delivery of my black dialed triumph today and WOW. I'll be getting the ocean King as well, that's for sure. Just to decide between blue and the gilt. I own mostly black watches as I love them, but blue would be a perfect summer watch.

Fit and finishing of this watch are insane. A league above the likes of Tag or Longines. You really can't even compare it to other micros it is so much better made (though a bit pricier so it makes sense.). The fit and finish of this are a step above the modern speedy I owned for a couple years. I'd say quality is equal to the Tudor black bay I owned as well.

I've owned modem Rolex, Omega, Panerai, Tudor, Tag, and Grand Seiko watches. The Rolex is the only thing that surpasses this in fit, and the grand Seiko/Rolex are the only to pass it in finishing.

The clasp is second only to the Rolex glidelock IMO, I'd put the quality of it on par with the black bay. Bracelet is excellent and fits the case perfectly with no play. 

Movement wise, we'll see, but the second hand glides so smoothly right now. Also, Justin the owner is super nice and was great to deal with. No, with all of my gushing, I was not paid to say this. I just like people to know when a real quality product is released.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Just took delivery of my black dialed triumph today and WOW. I'll be getting the ocean King as well, that's for sure. Just to decide between blue and the gilt. I own mostly black watches as I love them, but blue would be a perfect summer watch.

Fit and finishing of this watch are insane. A league above the likes of Tag or Longines. You really can't even compare it to other micros it is so much better made (though a bit pricier so it makes sense.). The fit and finish of this are a step above the modern speedy I owned for a couple years. I'd say quality is equal to the Tudor black bay I owned as well.

I've owned modem Rolex, Omega, Panerai, Tudor, Tag, and Grand Seiko watches. The Rolex is the only thing that surpasses this in fit, and the grand Seiko/Rolex are the only to pass it in finishing.

The clasp is second only to the Rolex glidelock IMO, I'd put the quality of it on par with the black bay. Bracelet is excellent and fits the case perfectly with no play. 

Movement wise, we'll see, but the second hand glides so smoothly right now. Also, Justin the owner is super nice and was great to deal with. No, with all of my gushing, I was not paid to say this. I just like people to know when a real quality product is released.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

busch12 said:


> Just took delivery of my black dialed triumph today and WOW. I'll be getting the ocean King as well, that's for sure. Just to decide between blue and the gilt. I own mostly black watches as I love them, but blue would be a perfect summer watch.
> 
> Fit and finishing of this watch are insane. A league above the likes of Tag or Longines. You really can't even compare it to other micros it is so much better made (though a bit pricier so it makes sense.). The fit and finish of this are a step above the modern speedy I owned for a couple years. I'd say quality is equal to the Tudor black bay I owned as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review! Between comments like this, all the glowing reviews on youtube, and the latest Average Bros review of the new Oceanking, I'll definitely be ordering an Oceanking or Skyquest. I want my next watch to be a GMT, so leaning towards a Skyquest, but need to see one one the wrist. If I was getting an Oceanking I'd be pre-ordering right now!


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

Do you think the Triumph have a big crown? Or maybe is the design dunno, there is something i think dont fit with the watch


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

i think i have talked myself into a black bay over this, I wish i could have both. still not 100% I just think the black bay is something i have lusted after and this won't satiate that need. I could be wrong and if so i flip and dip.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> i think i have talked myself into a black bay over this, I wish i could have both. still not 100% I just think the black bay is something i have lusted after and this won't satiate that need. I could be wrong and if so i flip and dip.


Are you referring to the black bay GMT over the SQ or the 'normal' black bay over the OK?


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Also, does anyone know if Monta has sent out a skyquest review unit like they did for the oceanking?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

yes either black blay blue or bb gmt, I can't decide, prices differ a bit.



bjn74 said:


> Are you referring to the black bay GMT over the SQ or the 'normal' black bay over the OK?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> i think i have talked myself into a black bay over this, I wish i could have both. still not 100% I just think the black bay is something i have lusted after and this won't satiate that need. I could be wrong and if so i flip and dip.


I bought an ETA Black Bay last week and it should be here soon. I want to spend some time with it before the Monta arrives in August. The Black Bay will come on all my summer adventures and if I'm too attached by the time the OK arrives it might not be around for long.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

A black bay 58 certainly is tempting. However, the new oceanking will have the adjustable clasp and that is an absolute game changer for me. It's something I think all watches on bracelet should have. 

I'll probably order an OK at the pre order price and add a matching rubber strap to it.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> I bought an ETA Black Bay last week and it should be here soon. I want to spend some time with it before the Monta arrives in August. The Black Bay will come on all my summer adventures and if I'm too attached by the time the OK arrives it might not be around for long.


Yes I'm really on the fence I would certainly buy both if I wanted a divorce, it's simply that I've purchased about 10 watches in hopes of saturating my desire for a black Bay with no luck. I feel I will certainly love the Monta, and it would be easier if I could get the Monta now and then decide when the black bay comes out. In the end I'm sure at some point I'll have the Monta as well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

busch12 said:


> I'll probably order an OK at the pre order price and add a matching rubber strap to it.


I'm tempted to do the exact same thing. I hope to get up to the worn and wound watch fair in SF in late May so I can handle OK and SQ side by side and make a decision.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Yes I'm really on the fence I would certainly buy both if I wanted a divorce, it's simply that I've purchased about 10 watches in hopes of saturating my desire for a black Bay with no luck. I feel I will certainly love the Monta, and it would be easier if I could get the Monta now and then decide when the black bay comes out. In the end I'm sure at some point I'll have the Monta as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Haha I hear you on that one. My wife supports the hobby, but I got a stern "you should take a buying break after these come in" when I told her about the Black Bay. I wish I had room for both as well. I think if the Monta is as good as I think it will be it'll edge out the BB because of the versatility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok then Here is a different question for you all.

I am not a large dive watch guy. I keep my purchases to 40mm and under. (OK and SQ are nice, but I think thicker than I want.)

As a result I am going for the Triumph.

Now the question:

I like green. I already have the Seiko Alpinist (SARB017). 
I love blue dialed watches too and I already have the Hamilton PanEurop.

Should I go with the green or the blue Triumph? 
(I am opting out of the black because I have black dialed watches already and I am not a fan enough of the grey..)


Thanks for your input all. I know I should get what I like... but I am torn. 
AlaskaJohnboy



PS. I would JUMP CIRCLES at a RED dialed Triumph... Where's the owner of Monta so I can ask him if I should wait for red???


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok then Here is a different question for you all.
> 
> I am not a large dive watch guy. I keep my purchases to 40mm and under. (OK and SQ are nice, but I think thicker than I want.)
> 
> ...


The silver one seems the one that is the most popular 

Sent from the north!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the flat black triumph myself. But I am pretty conservative on the wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Have two Black Bay's and the Monta Triumph and have to say the Monta is more comfortable due to the size. By BB Blue and the Triumph may be the perfect field/dress and diver combo! With regards to quality they are on par with each other.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I bet the silver is most popular because it has the little bit of red in the name.

That seems to be a theme among a lot of vintage popular watches too.

Just a hint or red on the dial, usually a name or title.

Hmmmmmmmm



Hj3lm said:


> The silver one seems the one that is the most popular
> 
> Sent from the north!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

jatherly said:


> Have two Black Bay's and the Monta Triumph and have to say the Monta is more comfortable due to the size. By BB Blue and the Triumph may be the perfect field/dress and diver combo! With regards to quality they are on par with each other.


That's actually one reason why I am considering the Monta. I punches so far above its price. And it;s more svelte than the BB's

Thanks!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone know a weight on the Triumph? Watch head itself and the head/bracelet combined?


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok then Here is a different question for you all.
> 
> I am not a large dive watch guy. I keep my purchases to 40mm and under. (OK and SQ are nice, but I think thicker than I want.)
> 
> ...


Blue all the way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Just a question I thought of earlier today, since Monta uses some octagonal (or the like) shape to screw on the caseback, would a local watchmaker have any trouble removing this for service down the road? Not sure what the common caseback tools are, but I’ve never seen this one before.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

That octagon on the back? 
Take a sweedish nut rounder to it!
Better yet call a mechanic for a 21mm tire socket. That'll fit!



biscuit141 said:


> Just a question I thought of earlier today, since Monta uses some octagonal (or the like) shape to screw on the caseback, would a local watchmaker have any trouble removing this for service down the road? Not sure what the common caseback tools are, but I've never seen this one before.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok then Here is a different question for you all.
> 
> I am not a large dive watch guy. I keep my purchases to 40mm and under. (OK and SQ are nice, but I think thicker than I want.)
> 
> ...


I would say go for the blue dial. It looks gorgeous in pictures. I went black because I'm not a fan of sunburst dials, but it was still close with the blue. I've seen some pics of it with an orange or white rubber or perlon strap and it looks fantastic. Very versatile and would be excellent for this summer.

But definitely get it on bracelet, it's so nice.

It's a little disappointing actually. So many companies drop the ball on the bracelet/clasp area making a 2-3k watch feel cheap, but Monta comes in and knocked it out of the park for $1500. It's just silly. I'm a huge bracelet guy and I felt like I needed to drop 4-5 grand to get a really good one. Nope.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ordered!










Oceanking wet black on bracelet.

Had enough funds trickle in from some sales to jump on the preorder!

I heard from MONTA that there are only about 60 pieces per variant so I imagine some of the more popular will sell out before the preorder closes. I didn't want to miss out and kick myself. How long will that take? Who knows? It may happen quickly if they build some steam with reviews coming out. At the same time this is a new model and we haven't even seen all the variants in real life pics so it could take awhile, maybe even until after the release and there are more hands on opinions and reviews of the production pieces out there. I felt I could make it happen now so I thought I would go for it.

This is the most I have spent on a watch (my used seamaster was close I guess if you include service after purchase to ensure it was good to go) and I didn't take the decision lightly. To be honest it still feels like a lot to spend, I wouldn't like to answer the "nice watch. How much does it cost?" Question. I was only comfortable spending this much as it was already in my watch box, so to speak. I like the idea of consolidating down to fewer watches of better quality that will see more wrist time, though I still always want to have some quality affordables to bang around in. I love my watches but I don't like to flaunt them. In some ways I think that is part of what appeals to me about the Oceanking. It is clearly a quality made piece but it isn't ostentatious or flamboyant. I think there are subtle details that speak to quality that will be apparent to me on the wrist but not to others. I like that.

Things I like:
It is a perfect size for my wrist
Thin 
Gloss dial
Ceramic lumed bezel
Sword hands
Applied indices
Nice bracelet
Small brand
BGW9 lume. Hopefully decent or better 
Versatile - dress it up or down
Adjustable clasp
300m WR










I did a lot of searching to see if there was anything I would rather have at this price point and I couldn't come up with anything after several weeks of had scratching. There are lots of great watches to be sure at or below this price point, just none that appealed to me more.

So we will see if it lives up to the hype. But right now I'm cautiously optimistic.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!

So far though I have only spent money with nothing to show for it

One of the fun things about pre orders is that it feels free when it arrives because the money is long since spent. Though I am sure I will get hit with heinous taxes on this one. But I've factored that in.

I also am ok with delayed gratification. It's part of the fun.

Today's IG pic. They are starting to recycle them...they need new prototypes in and to get the ones they've sent out back. Seems they post about three pics a day which feels like too much to me. Once every three days would be better so you are looking forward to something.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats my brother. I'm still waiting for a few others to close before I seal the deal on either of these!

Find them unique enough on their own!

Wish me luck!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks friend!

Good luck with your sales too!

Those are beauts, my first inclination was the wet blue steel bezel ocean king. I reckoned it was a bit too similar to one of my seaforths so i went for classic black. But i will be enviously and vicariously enjoying yours when you get your order in.

I think that may be the best version of the sky quest. It makes the dial feel more open and less busy than the other versions.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

congrats your pre-order! must be satisfying after successfully flipping some of your collection over!

As much I want that clasp on the Ocean King, the Skyquest is calling me with it's GMT-yness.

Any idea on when the blue Skyquest proto will be available? Torn between the gilt and the blue now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

THank you kindly. 
I always have a little low key buyers remorse when I plunk down a chunk of money for something that is completely extraneous like another watch. So I appreciate the sentiment. 

It’s always a bit hard letting things go but ultimately I want A manageable sized collection that I can actually wear frequently enough to warrant its existence. I will need to part with one more, but I decided to pull the trigger 3/4 of the way there just to be safe and not have to rush another sale. 

I haven’t heard about the other prototypes. Try emailing or calling MONTA. They seem pretty responsive. Maybe they can give an idea when we will see the other variants. 

I know if I was hankering for one of the models that has only been seen in renders that I would be chomping at the bit to see them in real life pics so I could make a decision. 

The blue gmt looks great I think. I don’t really like how busy the black versions are but the blue really seems to work. 

I asked them if the total 11.9mm height includes the raised crystal and the answer was yes it does. She’s going to be one slim diver I think. Love that. 

I am also going to ask about the bezel lume and if it is just the standard lume paint dropped into engraved recesses or if they have done something different. In the pictures it looks pretty flush and almost as glossy as the ceramic. I think I read somewhere they developed a new compound or process etc...but just chalked that up to marketing hype. But now I’m curious if they did do something different than what is the norm. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Thanks friend!
> 
> Good luck with your sales too!
> 
> ...


Yes that was what I felt about the colour scheme too.

Pity the toolless clasp adjustment is only on the OK. That is the only reason why I'm still considering the OK.

Oh and I have the Seaforth Pastel/SS Bezel on order too. Not too sure if that would clash with the SS bezel of the OK/SQ.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the seaforth pastel would feel pretty different being a matte pastel with black applications.

For me personally I would take the overall design that appealed more unless the adjustable clasp is really important.

If it was reversed and the SQ had the adjustable clasp I would still get the OK as I like the design better for my tastes.

I think this is a case similar to choosing a seaforth, there really are no wrong choices. They all have their strengths.



















I thought it was a bit close to this one I have


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I think the seaforth pastel would feel pretty different being a matte pastel with black applications.
> 
> For me personally I would take the overall design that appealed more unless the adjustable clasp is really important.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. You are spot on. The pastel with black outline differentiates it from the SQ.

I'm hoping the bracelet on SQ fits me well. I've had cases where it's one-link-too-tight and One-link-too-loose. Hassle of living in a perpetually summer country.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have preordered the black Ocean King on bracelet. 

I already have the blue in the Seaforths so I'm not looking for additional blues. At the moment. Although I admit that the blue steel looks good, but like I said, I already have blue steel in my Seaforths. 

The SkyQuest looks good but it is a little too busy for me. So, Ocean King it is.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice work! Tanjecterly.

Did you go with the gloss black or the matte gilt?

Does this mean you have ruled out the tudors? Or are you keeping your options open?

Once again it seems we tread a similar path.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Gloss black. I have an allergy to gilt. I've had gilt watches but get repelled by it. I tend to fly under the radar and this just brings up too much attention for my style or comfort.

The other no-no for me is fauxtina. I hate fake patina.

Tudors... I had to pull my deposit for the GMT. Now, I think, once I scare up the funds, I will go for a Tudor BB Blue ETA version depending on what the outcome of the GMT is this fall.

What I'm hearing is that the GMT was described as the Beast of Basel. In other words, it was a big chunk of watch. So... I thought I'd rather wait and see what people say about it this fall and see real life pictures. I also didn't feel like taking the depreciation hit if I wanted to sell it later on.

In the meantime, I'm enjoying my Helson. It really is a step up above the Borealis Estoril.



boatswain said:


> Nice work! Tanjecterly.
> 
> Did you go with the gloss black or the matte gilt?
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess we are having twins! ⌚⌚

A big factor for the OK for me is the size it's almost spot on to my daily beater RLT, which I know is an ideal versatile size for me. The OK is 1mm longer lug to lug but I think that will be minimized by the lug shape and chamfers. Even the clasp is the same length. It took me some time to get used to it on the RLT but it's fine now.

For reference this is my 6.75-7" wrist.





































I expect the Ok to wear the same or better which is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm considering flipping my Seamaster pro ceramic for either a blue oceanking or gilt one. I may keep both in the end but an oceanking is definitely incoming.

Plus I love the look of those integrated rubber straps. Man I wish they'd come sooner than August!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh tough call, if you can try not to lose that SMPc that would be great, they are pretty nice. I much prefer them to the forthcoming release.
Which colour SMPc do you have?

Which blue Oceanking do you like?

They would be a nice pair especially if one is blue and the other black.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've just made the decision to sell my Black Bay black gilt dial as the Monta OK will fill the nice swiss diver spot for me, so up for sale it goes.
I cannot wait the new MOnta, but I admit I am dying to see the MOnta blue shots even though I ordered the gilt black dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> I'm tempted to do the exact same thing. I hope to get up to the worn and wound watch fair in SF in late May so I can handle OK and SQ side by side and make a decision.


so jealous, I wish I could make it there and check them out in the metal!  post pics side by side pls!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok then Here is a different question for you all.
> 
> I am not a large dive watch guy. I keep my purchases to 40mm and under. (OK and SQ are nice, but I think thicker than I want.)
> 
> ...


I have handled both and it is a win win scenario.
Blue is a brighter tone vs the green. Green is just gorgeous and different, blue is perfect on sunburst but more "seen" on various brands and models. Green is usually less traditional but in this case the green tone used stays classy and versatile. Both colors lend themselves to the sunburst finish and overall watch style.
Blue is my favorite color but here I may lean green


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

congrats on those who ordered!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Interesting how perspectives can be so different.
I love both the Laquer black and black gilt dials, but i picked gilt because I felt it flies under the radar better than the all shiny/glossy dial/bezel combo of the other one.
I could have gone either way and still go back and forth I admit 



Tanjecterly said:


> Gloss black. I have an allergy to gilt. I've had gilt watches but get repelled by it. I tend to fly under the radar and this just brings up too much attention for my style or comfort.
> 
> The other no-no for me is fauxtina. I hate fake patina.
> 
> ...


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Oh tough call, if you can try not to lose that SMPc that would be great, they are pretty nice. I much prefer them to the forthcoming release.
> Which colour SMPc do you have?
> 
> Which blue Oceanking do you like?
> ...


I have a black smpc. I'd go with the blue dial and blue bezel for the OK. The smpc is very modern looking so a gilt OK would fulfill my love for vintage inspired divers.

And Jeepdad replacing his Tudor with the Monta just speaks for the quality.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have handled both and it is a win win scenario.
> Blue is a brighter tone vs the green. Green is just gorgeous and different, blue is perfect on sunburst but more "seen" on various brands and models. Green is usually less traditional but in this case the green tone used stays classy and versatile. Both colors lend themselves to the sunburst finish and overall watch style.
> Blue is my favorite color but here I may lean green


Thanks Jeep! That's kinda how I see it. My fave color is green... Hmmm will a bit more funds to collect so I have thinking time still

Thanks


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> so jealous, I wish I could make it there and check them out in the metal!  post pics side by side pls!


I'll definitely do that!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Jeepdad!

How are the links fastened on the bracelet?

On the gilt topic, the OK gilt is the first one to tempt me. But i stuck with my gut and will just enjoy Jeepdads pics. 

Mrs Boatswain was voting hard for the gilt. The black gloss is just such a "boatswain" watch...so it seems like just another amongst several (to some peoples eyes) but at the same time it means it is right up my alley for style and should stand above the others. 

Anyone know how much an extra rubber strap would cost? I would rather have the rubber than the NATO.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Rubber straps are 225 leather is 235. I inquired about them when I bought my Triumph. They don't have an option for them on the site but just shoot them and email and they'll set them up.

If he does a leather for the oceanking King that is


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I may need to find a way to get a rubber as well to have the full set. But that ain’t cheap! I guess not a big surprise with the Everest connection. 

Does anyone here have the rubber on their triumph? Pretty nice? Worth the cost? I guess part of it is that you get a custom fitted strap. I would never dream of paying that much for a normal strap. That is as much as a couple watches in my collection. 

I think I read that the triumph, Oceanking and Skyquest straps are interchangeable so I suppose you could go leather on the OK. 

I asked MONTA about how many micro adjust positions are in the OK clasp, the answer:
The Oceanking clasp has 5 positions and that accounts for approximately 8.5mm of travel/expansion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I think I may need to find a way to get a rubber as well to have the full set. But that ain't cheap! I guess not a big surprise with the Everest connection.
> 
> Does anyone here have the rubber on their triumph? Pretty nice? Worth the cost? I guess part of it is that you get a custom fitted strap. I would never dream of paying that much for a normal strap. That is as much as a couple watches in my collection.
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking brother.

I'm still torn about the clasp. I know I'm for sure spoilt by the Glidelock on the SubCs.

Just not sure if the regular clasp will fit me fine. Hopefully with the super comfortable bracelet, I wouldn't have any problems.

Choices choices!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No problem. 

I have a question in too about the bezel lume, ill report back on that too if I get an answer. 

Do you adjust the clasp frequently?

My one watch with a glide lock type rip off I never adjust. I think my wrist size stays pretty static. It’s a little bigger right when I wake up, exercise or on a hot day but I rarely need to adjust my bracelets or regular strap holes. I can appreciate though that others have more daily or seasonal variations. I would generally prefer a smaller shorter low profile clasp to have more bracelet links showing. The exception is my seamaster clasp that integrates so well into the bracelet links. It’s quite long and has no micro adjusts but isn’t bulky and looks quite sleek. 

I assume the sky Quest has regular spring bar micro adjust in he clasp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roccoq123 (Mar 27, 2008)

That Monta is a cool looking watch. From a brand I have never even heard of. I might have to check some out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

busch12 said:


> Rubber straps are 225 leather is 235. I inquired about them when I bought my Triumph. They don't have an option for them on the site but just shoot them and email and they'll set them up.
> 
> If he does a leather for the oceanking King that is


That's a tough pill to swallow. I'll probably buy a toxic magnum rubber strap for vacations and call it a day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TRF which version did you order again?

Is the magnum An isofrane style strap?

I imagine BC would have some nice straps that would work too. 

I am also a big fan of the BIWI strap that came with my Seaforth but it may be a little slim for the OK. Perhaps they make some slightly more robust styles too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> No problem.
> 
> I have a question in too about the bezel lume, ill report back on that too if I get an answer.
> 
> ...


Yeah the SQ will have that.

Like what you rightfully pointed out, Singapore is extremely hot. My wrist stays pretty much 6.75 inch in air-conditioned rooms. But when I head outside, it can expand quite a bit.

Maybe I shld take your advice on looking at the overall rather than just one feature. The SQ does look much better than the OK (SS bezel-wise).

What Question did you ask about bezel lume?

Another feature which I was contemplating was the fully lumed bezel of the OK vs the lumed pip bezel of the SQ. Taking into consideration both are similarly priced, the bang-for-my-buck side of me thinks I shld go for the ceramic bezel.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That makes sense, singapore is a lot different than my very temperate and consistent west coast here in Canada.

I asked what the bezel lume application method is. Is it standard method of engraving the ceramic then painting in BGW9 lume paint? In the pics it appears pretty flush with the ceramic and perhaps glossy. I recall maybe reading somewhere that they were using or wanting to use some different method. I could be wrong but it will be interesting to hear the answer. Not a big deal but if they are using something that is more robust than just normal lume paint that would be nice at this price point. I really like lumed ceramic bezels but sometimes they can be prone to staining, peeling and flaking with the lume paint.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> TRF which version did you order again?
> 
> Is the magnum An isofrane style strap?
> 
> ...


I ordered the black gloss dial/ceramic bezel variant. Yes, the magnum is an isofrane styled strap. I wear one on my turtle and I'm a big fan. I like the biwi that comes on the seaforth too. It beats the magnum in comfort and is much thinner, but the magnum is thicker and feels more durable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Yeah the SQ will have that.
> 
> Like what you rightfully pointed out, Singapore is extremely hot. My wrist stays pretty much 6.75 inch in air-conditioned rooms. But when I head outside, it can expand quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Bang for the buck, I vote for the SQ due to its movement. I suppose they equalized costs through non-fully lumed bezel and different clasp on the SQ.

Although, SQ has the see through caseback.

I really suppose perceived value is all in the features you want. I've been thinking of adding a GMT to the collection and do prefer the busier aesthetics.
I'm excited on the prospect of having a gilt SQ on the leather - although I question the value of the Monta leather/rubber straps.

Congrats to the all the others who pre-ordered!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I also was a bit surprised they didn't upcharge for the GMT, but nice that they didn't. Good point that perhaps the cost is balanced with other elements. Though i don't know if a display back costs more than a solid back as well.

Perhaps you can ask for a leather instead of a rubber strap if you don't order it on bracelet? That really should be an option i suppose, you should be able to choose bracelet, rubber, or leather as the main options then the bonus NATO.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi guys, regarding the rubber strap, I know it’s basically an Everest band, but paying $225 seems slightly more reasonable when you are putting it on your $5,000+ Rolex, I wish they could make it more affordable for the Monta customerers since it’s basically 12% of the price of the watch vs 4% of a $6,000 Sub. Crafter Blue can make a nice fitted endlink rubber and sell them for $65, I’m sure Monta could do it for $130, but then I suppose they would have trouble justifying the higher price to the Rolex guys. 

On another note, I wonder how the Scurfa rubber would look on the Monta, that could possibly be a nice option. Jeepdad, what do you think?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I also was a bit surprised they didn't upcharge for the GMT, but nice that they didn't. Good point that perhaps the cost is balanced with other elements. Though i don't know if a display back costs more than a solid back as well.
> 
> Perhaps you can ask for a leather instead of a rubber strap if you don't order it on bracelet? That really should be an option i suppose, you should be able to choose bracelet, rubber, or leather as the main options then the bonus NATO.


Yeah I used to think the same re: case back + cost but I had to pay a couple hundred more for the see through case back for Nomos Club 703 so who knows. I wonder if the movement will be more decorated on the see through case back hence cost?

I'm sure the people at Monta would be willing to substitute leather for the rubber option but I'm of the belief that you should typically purchase the bracelet version of any watch and add straps later. I'm not huge on bracelets but do like having the option.



biscuit141 said:


> Hi guys, regarding the rubber strap, I know it's basically an Everest band, but paying $225 seems slightly more reasonable when you are putting it on your $5,000+ Rolex, I wish they could make it more affordable for the Monta customerers since it's basically 12% of the price of the watch vs 4% of a $6,000 Sub. Crafter Blue can make a nice fitted endlink rubber and sell them for $65, I'm sure Monta could do it for $130, but then I suppose they would have trouble justifying the higher price to the Rolex guys.
> 
> On another note, I wonder how the Scurfa rubber would look on the Monta, that could possibly be a nice option. Jeepdad, what do you think?


That is a valid perspective on the value of the watch. 200+ is pretty significant for a 1500-2000 watch. Just how much extra quality do you get versus the 100-ish leather straps? Although curious how they would fit over a smaller wrist like mine (6.5-6.7inch). Would there be this gap between wrist and strap at the lugs?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great points all!

Its a bit of a catch 22 with the Everest/Rolex price point against Monta. It would be nice if there was a discount for the straps if you have purchased a Monta directly or something like that so they can justify a reduced cost to customers. Perhaps even at initial ordering there was a "bundling" discount, that would be nice. I understand though that they can't undercut the market they have established for everest though.

I have also had hit or miss fit with fitted straps. Some bulge out too far (Scurfa Silicone ) on me while others (Gavox Avidiver, Deep Blue SeaQuest) have curved with my wrist nicely. I love the look of a fitted strap but it can add to the perceived lug to lug wearing, or the dreaded wrist gap! A standard straight end strap will drop down nicely but won't look as clean and you may end up with a gap between the strap and case, which i personally don't like. Since the Triumph and OK/SQ share the same bracelet and straps it makes sense that the inside of the lug spacing is the same for spring bar holes etc.. so a triumph owner that has used an after market strap (Jeepdad??)may be able to speak to how much space is in there and if aftermarket straps have a nice fit without too much or too little lug gap.

Then of course there are the pass through options whether the included the NATO, or a perlon (i am a fan!) or other style pass under straps. I imagine the higher quality seatbelt natos like phenomeNATO would look sharp here. I can see the matte gilt dial really working well with fabric textured straps. The MONTA NATO looks nice enough but perhaps not as tight as some of the good seatbelt styles. It would have been neat if they had a high quality fabric strap like Tudors to go with the OK/SQ.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

That is why you pre order it and used the saved money to buy the rubber/leather strap. 

I agree it is a bit steep, but it's the same product they use for Rolex and it would be odd if they cut the price for the Monta. Though a bundle if you order both at the same time would be nice.

These straps are very quality though so I'd say worth it especially if you plan to wear the OK a lot. I'm sold on adding a rubber strap, but may have to throw in a leather as well. I'm just considering it as part of the package haha. I want to wear the watch as many ways as I can.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I think I may need to find a way to get a rubber as well to have the full set. But that ain't cheap! I guess not a big surprise with the Everest connection.
> 
> Does anyone here have the rubber on their triumph? Pretty nice? Worth the cost? I guess part of it is that you get a custom fitted strap. I would never dream of paying that much for a normal strap. That is as much as a couple watches in my collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good afternoon. I tried on a Triumph on the fitted rubber a few weeks ago and, while that strap is very nice and of high quality, it created an unacceptable wrist gap on my 6.5" wrist. The fitted leather strap didn't seem to cause the same issue and, of course the bracelet was just perfect.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the insight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for the insight!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the bracelet is as good as it sounds there is a high probability it will be on that 99% of the time. Although I like strap changes a good bracelet is just heavenly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree. I will probably leave it mostly on the bracelet though it does look good on rubber too.

I curbed my thrifty leanings and decided to go for the bracelet model, especially as they have said you won't be able to buy the bracelet separately.

A couple pics from today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not buying it on the bracelet to save a few bucks would be crazy imho. 
It’ll live on bracelet. Easy enough to get straps after market or order their Everest rubber.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

The Tudor BBR has landed. It's very solid in first impressions and wears well on my 7 1/4" wrist. Can't wait until August to see it beside the Monta to compare them in the metal. I had a couple Ginaults and from what I remember they weren't far off from the black bay in regards to initial impressions. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

That BB looks great. I had the same version but the lume pip fell out of the first one and the rotor came loose on its replacement so I ended up getting it fixed then sold it. I look forward to your comparison in the metal.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Beautiful watches all! Objectively, how would you compare the Monta GMT to the MKII Key West? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

busch12 said:


> That BB looks great. I had the same version but the lume pip fell out of the first one and the rotor came loose on its replacement so I ended up getting it fixed then sold it. I look forward to your comparison in the metal.


Thanks! And that's terrible, hopefully I have better luck with this one than you did haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

First Skyquest video I have seen... click me!

Getting closer and closer to pre-ordering


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

HamnJam said:


> First Skyquest video I have seen... click me!
> 
> Getting closer and closer to pre-ordering


I was having a hard time deciding and kept going back and forth I pulled the trigger on the oceanking black/black on bracelet. As to the accessories the are silly in price I would like to see the rubber and leather in my possession but at the end of the day I likely won't take it off the bracelet. Ordering has forced me to stop being indecisive. Looking forward to this one.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> I was having a hard time deciding and kept going back and forth I pulled the trigger on the oceanking black/black on bracelet. As to the accessories the are silly in price I would like to see the rubber and leather in my possession but at the end of the day I likely won't take it off the bracelet. Ordering has forced me to stop being indecisive. Looking forward to this one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congrats! It's nice to see the club growing. It's always easier to wait with company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Congrats! It's nice to see the club growing. It's always easier to wait with company.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I'm quite excited, I can only look at so many pictures of the black bay blue and oceanking, at the end of the day jeep99dad and his praise of the bracelet pushed me over, this watch seems like it could be a good anywhere do anything. Also being a new brand close to home helps.quite exciting,bow if the only price the rubber strap a bit more realistic to my taste.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

HamnJam said:


> First Skyquest video I have seen... click me!
> 
> Getting closer and closer to pre-ordering


This gives me a good idea of what the gloss lacquer dial and the black bezel would look like in the OK. So I'm happy with that.

Other than that, I'm also comfortable with my choice. The SQ seems a little busy although the three time zone option was pretty cool. If I were to go for the SQ, I think I'd go for the blue variant with a steel bezel.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36, welcome!
My guess is the all black on bracelet will be the first to sell out. 

I agree it's more fun to wait with others .

I'll watch the new video when I get home from work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice little video of the all black on IG today. Also hinting more reviews coming. I wonder if this means they just got another batch of prototypes in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Yes I'm quite excited, I can only look at so many pictures of the black bay blue and oceanking, at the end of the day jeep99dad and his praise of the bracelet pushed me over, this watch seems like it could be a good anywhere do anything. Also being a new brand close to home helps.quite exciting,bow if the only price the rubber strap a bit more realistic to my taste.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congrats. 
Officially putting my B.B. for sale, the OK will be my black dial "dress-diver". Can't wait. Will be perfect size and proportions for me.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats.
> Officially putting my B.B. for sale, the OK will be my black dial "dress-diver". Can't wait. Will be perfect size and proportions for me.


Mine might not be far behind you. The dial, bezel, bracelet and clasp are great. The case shape on the other hand is awkward. I'll probably keep it for a few weeks, but usually when something jumps out at me like this it only gets worse over time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow I think that makes three folks in this thread going with the OK over the B.B. in one way or another.

PS
You know you think about watches too much when...you have a dream that you are picking up your new Ocean King at MONTA headquarters only to find out it's plated brass and get furious, but still can't decide if you want it or not...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Wow I think that makes three folks in this thread going with the OK over the B.B. in one way or another.
> 
> PS
> You know you think about watches too much when...you have a dream that you are picking up your new Ocean King at MONTA headquarters only to find out it's plated brass and get furious, but still can't decide if you want it or not...
> ...


For me it checks everything I feel I want in a watch, size, design, versatility and I like that it's not a mainstream watch. The black/black looks like it could be a dressier dive watch which also I like.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry haven't read the whole thread, but I assume since the Skyquest has the Selitta 330 it has an independently setable GMT hand, not an independent hour hand? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> For me it checks everything I feel I want in a watch, size, design, versatility and I like that it's not a mainstream watch. The black/black looks like it could be a dressier dive watch which also I like.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I completely agree with all your points. 
Now just....(checks calendar).....4 months to go...

Maybe I will go read the MKII threads to feel good about the wait time! It will come soon enough I think! I am good with delayed gratification.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I got around to watching the WUS sky Quest video. I felt distracted by the busy dial and bezel. But I know the gilt and blue versions look much cleaner to my eyes.

One thing I have been finding in a lot of pictures and videos (including the sky Quest one)is the hands often look lifeless. Either the metal frames disappear and you can only see the lume plots or the whole frame is lit up and they look flat. I know this is a trick of lighting and limitations of video and pics and in real life the hands should be much more dynamic. The dimmed light section of the average Bros. review was actually very helpful and showed the life that the watch has. I have never had rhodium hands before so I don't know if they are dramatically more reflective than the polished steel hands I am used to or not. Still it bugs me a bit and was part of my digging around before ordering. I found some great pics though In worn and wounds review of the triumph which shares the same handset as the Oceanking. Their pics show the life and sharpness the hands actually have and are probably more representative of what you would see on the wrist as you angle the watch in the light. I really like how they look in these pics.





































Here's another one looking good.










And the ones where they look flat or just the lume plots. It may partly be due to low quality IG pics.




























Anyhow just some thoughts I have been having. I reckon the hands will look great in real life or when quality review pics are taken.

Anyone who has a triumph or original Oceanking please chime in too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

It's really quite the watch. I was all set on getting the Black Bay 58 this summer, but having this on my wrist now really has me second guessing that decision.

Happy to answer any questions about it as well.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> It's really quite the watch. I was all set on getting the Black Bay 58 this summer, but having this on my wrist now really has me second guessing that decision.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions about it as well.


How does it compare to your omega? =)

Sent from the north!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> It's really quite the watch. I was all set on getting the Black Bay 58 this summer, but having this on my wrist now really has me second guessing that decision.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions about it as well.


I would like to see a caseback shot, would love to see it in a photo shoot with another watch say a 42mm diver of some kind. What are your impressions of the bracelet and clasp. Would you classify it as a dressier diver? Thanks for any of that you are able to provide.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> It's really quite the watch. I was all set on getting the Black Bay 58 this summer, but having this on my wrist now really has me second guessing that decision.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions about it as well.


Great shot buddy. 
Can't wait to test drive it and compare with the other "dress-divers" I've owned. 
I am really psyched about this one


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Hj3lm said:


> How does it compare to your omega? =)
> 
> Sent from the north!


Since one is titanium and the other stainless steel, certain aspects are a bit hard to compare. Fit/finish wise the Monta is right with it. Bezel and crown action are incredible and the case finishing is very good with the double bevels. I love the Minta bracelet, but order the Omega clasp. Obviously the movements are at much different levels.

The Monta is incredibly comfortable on the wrist. Reminds me of the Omega SMP 2254 with how it wears.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great shot buddy.
> Can't wait to test drive it and compare with the other "dress-divers" I've owned.
> I am really psyched about this one


Thanks B. It's definitely a home run and then some, you're going to love it.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> It's really quite the watch. I was all set on getting the Black Bay 58 this summer, but having this on my wrist now really has me second guessing that decision.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions about it as well.


How much larger does it wear than the 58? I have a buddy considering both watches. He wants to go with most versatile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Puckbw11 said:


> How much larger does it wear than the 58? I have a buddy considering both watches. He wants to go with most versatile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not had a chance to try on a BB58, but I would guess that it wears slightly smaller.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Puckbw11 said:


> How much larger does it wear than the 58? I have a buddy considering both watches. He wants to go with most versatile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Tudor BB58 isn't out yet. It is a smaller watch than the OK and will wear smaller i am thinking


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> I would like to see a caseback shot, would love to see it in a photo shoot with another watch say a 42mm diver of some kind. What are your impressions of the bracelet and clasp. Would you classify it as a dressier diver? Thanks for any of that you are able to provide.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Here is your caseback shot and some comparisons to the 42mm Omega Planet Ocean. Keep in mind this is a prototype caseback, so the specific engravings might be subject to change.

Bracelet is extremely comfortable, one of the best I've worn. Clasp is very nice as well, especially now that it has micro-adjustments, but it is quite long. Absolutely this would be classified as a "dress diver". It's got a lot of gloss and polish, so it definitely catches the light.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Here is your caseback shot and some comparisons to the 42mm Omega Planet Ocean. Keep in mind this is a prototype caseback, so the specific engravings might be subject to change.
> 
> Bracelet is extremely comfortable, one of the best I've worn. Clasp is very nice as well, especially now that it has micro-adjustments, but it is quite long. Absolutely this would be classified as a "dress diver". It's got a lot of gloss and polish, so it definitely catches the light.


Fantastic information thank you.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That’s the one thing I’d change, a shorter clasp but really a non-issue for me


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I’ll be that guy...how’s the lume?

I would Love to see some wrist shots from different angles and know what your wrist size is. Especially looking down along the forearm 

Thanks for taking the time and effort!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm liking the slim profile on the OK compared to the Omega posted earlier.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I wish it had a shorter clasp as well. It looks great though and I appreciate the extra pics. I know it’s a dressy diver, but that seems to be the direction tool divers have taken recently, PO is shinier, so is the Sub wih the Ceramic Bezel.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I received a response about the bezel lume compound and application question I posed. 

In a very nice way and not all trying to be elusive Monta said that it has a bunch of non disclosure agreements around it and that they can’t say much, but will try to find out what can be shared. I can understand and appreciate that. 

So naturally my follow up question was: if it is “secret” and special what are the benefits?
I don’t need to know exactly how it is applied and manufactured but is it harder? More durable? Brighter? Etc...

I’ll follow up here if I get a response. 

I did appreciate the effort Monta went to answer me even though they had no specifics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

i don't really care about lume. although nice its never a deal breaker



boatswain said:


> I received a response about the bezel lume compound and application question I posed.
> 
> In a very nice way and not all trying to be elusive Monta said that it has a bunch of non disclosure agreements around it and that they can't say much, but will try to find out what can be shared. I can understand and appreciate that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Moved this to the dedicated Triumph thread elsewhere since this is the dive watch forum.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

For whatever reason it took a day for me to get used to the Black Bay, but it hasn't left my wrist and I totally get it now. Seems as if I'm going to make room for both. Monta as the daily and the Tudor for special occasions? I have a Seaforth coming in August as well, so things might get crowded. We'll see what happens when we get closer to August. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s an enviable stable you will have. 

Try to keep them all!

Which Seaforth are you getting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That's an enviable stable you will have.
> 
> Try to keep them all!
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I'm going to try to keep all of them as of now, but we'll see how it turns out haha. The wife could have different plans. I have the Sunburst grey on preorder. I had nimbus, but when I saw the sunburst grey I loved it. That will be a solid trio, with an SKX as a "beater".


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The sunburst grey is a beauty. I almost sold my sunburst blue for it.

I think that's a great balanced collection.

Hold fast and make it happen.

(Shameless enabling)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Anyone see any gilt dial reviews?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Not yet but there are a few proto's floating around instagram of other color's just keep your eyes open there



bigred7078 said:


> Anyone see any gilt dial reviews?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I also wonder how concret the august delivery date is, I am anxious and hope it's firm.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeepdad, are you getting a protype for review? I know you’ve received prototypes of other models in the past. Just curious if you do, can you do a side by side pic with your Ginault for size comparison.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I'll be that guy...how's the lume?
> 
> I would Love to see some wrist shots from different angles and know what your wrist size is. Especially looking down along the forearm
> 
> ...


Lume is quite good. Not quite as bright as an Omega or Seiko, but very good and long lasting. And the lumed ceramic bezel is awesome.

Sorry I don't have all those shots available at the moment, but if you follow me on Instagram I'm sure you'll see enough.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks! Ill check your IG


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Jeepdad, are you getting a protype for review? I know you've received prototypes of other models in the past. Just curious if you do, can you do a side by side pic with your Ginault for size comparison.


Yes. I'll be getting one. Maybe gilt. 
I'll post it when I get it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> I also wonder how concret the august delivery date is, I am anxious and hope it's firm.


With microbrand new release it's always best to be flexible and expect delays.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Lume is quite good. Not quite as bright as an Omega or Seiko, but very good and long lasting. And the lumed ceramic bezel is awesome.
> 
> Sorry I don't have all those shots available at the moment, but if you follow me on Instagram I'm sure you'll see enough.


Thanks Watchman. I was also curious about the lume. My only experience with BGW9 is on the Borealis Estoril, and to be honest I'm not very impressed. The lume in your picture looks much better. I'm spoiled with having owned many Seikos and consider myself a bit of a lume junkie.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> Thanks Watchman. I was also curious about the lume. My only experience with BGW9 is on the Borealis Estoril, and to be honest I'm not very impressed. The lume in your picture looks much better. I'm spoiled with having owned many Seikos and consider myself a bit of a lume junkie.


Well I owned an Estoril as well and I can assure you the Monta is much better, so no worries there. Like I said though, don't expect Seiko level brightness.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> Thanks Watchman. I was also curious about the lume. My only experience with BGW9 is on the Borealis Estoril, and to be honest I'm not very impressed. The lume in your picture looks much better. I'm spoiled with having owned many Seikos and consider myself a bit of a lume junkie.


I never found bgw9 to as bright c3 but still very legible late into the morning as your eyes adjust.

I like bgw9 as it looks white instead a light green in daylight.

I'm in a sort of decision paralysis regarding skyquest gilt vs lacquer black. I do have a fondness for gilt but do find the deep black of lacquer appealing as well. I also prefer the gmt hand of the black lacquer is black making it more discrete than the gilt gmt hand.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree that BGW9 is a different beast than C3 having a much more subtle presence.

I remember being disappointed with my first BGW9 watch (an armida a2). However now that I have seen more pieces with it I have come to appreciate the cool unobtrusive and clean daytime look of it. It will never have the initial blaze of C3 but I agree it has a nice moderate glow that is as legible as C3 after about the first 20 minutes if applied well. I am fine with BGW9 or C3, both having their pros and cons, as long as it's laid on thick and clean, I'm good to go!

I also had an Estoril and thought the lume was quite good on that one for BGW9. So if the SK tops it, that's great! 

I get bugged by dive watches with poor lume , it just feels like cutting corners. If you have all the real estate of large lume plots and hands and don't do it justice I get disappointed. I returned a C Ward trident and that was one factor in that. If it isn't a dive watch or it has small plots, then I am ok with it having weaker lume. But it's part of the design language of a dive watch and we see so many brands able to generate great lume at low prices (Seiko, helm, armida, Zelos) that when a watch Cant pull it off at a moderate to high price point I get disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I was doing some reading about movements, does anyone know what grade of SW300 movement Monta uses? I’m assuming Sellita offers different grades?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> I was doing some reading about movements, does anyone know what grade of SW300 movement Monta uses? I'm assuming Sellita offers different grades?


Elabore


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

Tried on the Oceanking again today and it’s really a nice piece. Unfortunately, the Monta blue dial variant with SS bezel is still with the Swiss so no “in person” pics yet. The clasp is damn long though, so I don’t know if it’s going to work for me....I may end up with a Triumph.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

elliswyatt said:


> Tried on the Oceanking again today and it's really a nice piece. Unfortunately, the Monta blue dial variant with SS bezel is still with the Swiss so no "in person" pics yet. The clasp is damn long though, so I don't know if it's going to work for me....I may end up with a Triumph.


What size is your wrist?

Watchman- any chance you can give us some measurements of the clasp?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

How big is your wrist EW?

I am hoping clasp length isn't a problem here for me as it should be the same as clasp length as my RLT beater. (Pics a little ways back in this thread on my 6.76-8" wrist). It took me a while to adjust to that clasp length but I am OK with it now. 

I guess worst case I swap for the sky quest clasp. Sounds like they won't sell the OK clasp or bracelet separately but maybe they would let the standard clasp it n the wild. 

I would imagine they could have made it shorter and still be adjustable?? Also transitioning links up to the clasp like the old seamaster clasps would be great. My 2264 has the long clasp but it flows perfectly into the bracelet links.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> What size is your wrist?
> 
> Watchman- any chance you can give us some measurements of the clasp?


My wrist is 6.5 inches but it's also pretty flat. The clasp basically spans the entire width of the underside of my wrist and just feels a bit out of proportion.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> How big is your wrist EW?
> 
> I am hoping clasp length isn't a problem here for me as it should be the same as clasp length as my RLT beater. (Pics a little ways back in this thread on my 6.76-8" wrist). It took me a while to adjust to that clasp length but I am OK with it now.
> 
> I guess worst case I swap for the sky quest clasp. Sounds like they won't sell the OK clasp or bracelet separately but maybe they would let the standard clasp it n the wild.


6.76-8" wrist? That is one hell of an expansion! Good point though about swapping with a SK clasp, I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

As far as lume I'd say my Triumph is very close to being as good as my SMPc with blue lume and my previous Subc. Not very far off if not just as good. I've learned, blue lume simply won't be as bright as green, but I also appreciate the blue for being different.

The clasp on the OK does look rather long, but it seems we're still in the early stages of adjustable clasps like that, especially in the micro market. Kind of like smartphones when they came out being super thick and bulky, but slimming down throughout the years. Monta's manufacturer probably hasn't been making clasps like this for a while like Rolex or Omega, so it's still new for them. They haven't perfected it yet, but I'm excited they're trying.

Regardless, I'm super excited just to be able to adjust on the fly. It really brings a watch on a bracelet to a whole new level.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

busch12 said:


> Regardless, I'm super excited just to be able to adjust on the fly. It really brings a watch on a bracelet to a whole new level.


Have to voice my wholehearted agreement with this. My Trident and SMP both have the easy adjust clasp and it's spoiled me on any other bracelet. It's a fantastic feature, especially if you are picky about your bracelet fitment like I am. I plan on getting a Triumph eventually and by then I really hope they see the light and start adding the sliding clasp to all their watches.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

elliswyatt said:


> 6.76-8" wrist? That is one hell of an expansion! Good point though about swapping with a SK clasp, I hadn't thought about that.


That is a big expansion! I think i was going for 6.75-7"!

Perhaps someone can explore that question with monta.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I guess worst case I swap for the sky quest clasp. Sounds like they won't sell the OK clasp or bracelet separately but maybe they would let the standard clasp it n the wild.
> .


I'd swap with you since I'm leaning toward the SKYQUEST. I have larger wrists and prefer the longer clasp and adjustability.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Red,

I cant promise for sure i would swap before trying it on,but we could connect again when they arrive and we see how we both feel about our clasps.

This kind of horse trading may be the solution to make everyone happy.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That is a big expansion! I think i was going for 6.75-7"!
> 
> Perhaps someone can explore that question with monta.


I expect to see Justin or Mike again when the steel bezel prototype is on hand and I will make a point of asking.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Are we sure this is production? how big is it really are we talking 1 or 2 mm or larger? how big is it in regards to say the common micro brand diver's extention clasp?



elliswyatt said:


> I expect to see Justin or Mike again when the steel bezel prototype is on hand and I will make a point of asking.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

When I asked for the total length I was told
"45.5mm when closed". Also when I asked if any changes were to be made to the prototypes we are seeing I was told "none".

Here is a pic of a similar style clasp on my now infamous 6.75-7" wrist. It is also 45.5mm




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> When I asked for the total length I was told
> "45.5mm when closed". Also when I asked if any changes were to be made to the prototypes we are seeing I was told "none".
> 
> Here is a pic of a similar style clasp on my now infamous 6.75-7" wrist. It is also 45.5mm
> ...


That looks silly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Well I owned an Estoril as well and I can assure you the Monta is much better, so no worries there. Like I said though, don't expect Seiko level brightness.


With all this talk of huge clasp, would you mind some shots of the clasp next to your omega and maybe a wrist shot of the clasp. Ty much.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

That's a big clasp right there. Good thing I'm not planning on wearing the bracelet as I normally do. But I must say I was looking forward to trying out the bracelet and the ratcheting clasp.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> What size is your wrist?
> 
> Watchman- any chance you can give us some measurements of the clasp?





JLS36 said:


> With all this talk of huge clasp, would you mind some shots of the clasp next to your omega and maybe a wrist shot of the clasp. Ty much.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sure thing. So my wrist is right about 7.25". Just measured the clasp and it's right about 46mm from tip to tip. The flip lock side does come to a little point, so that's to the end of that. Here's the clasp on my wrist and next to my Planet Ocean. Note, the Planet Ocean has the adjustable clasp on it, so it's a little longer than a standard cal. 8500 PO clasp.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just what I was looking for, do you find the clasp uncomortably large? I do greatly appreciate these photos and the insight.



Iowa_Watchman said:


> Sure thing. So my wrist is right about 7.25". Just measured the clasp and it's right about 46mm from tip to tip. The flip lock side does come to a little point, so that's to the end of that. Here's the clasp on my wrist and next to my Planet Ocean. Note, the Planet Ocean has the adjustable clasp on it, so it's a little longer than a standard cal. 8500 PO clasp.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> boatswain said:
> 
> 
> > When I asked for the total length I was told
> ...


Honestly it's no different than the Rolex glidelock. Looks fine to me but I know it's a love it or hate it kinda thing.


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Thanks Red,
> 
> I cant promise for sure i would swap before trying it on,but we could connect again when they arrive and we see how we both feel about our clasps.
> 
> This kind of horse trading may be the solution to make everyone happy.


Totally understand. We can connect later on it. Thanks!


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Justin sent this, he has 6.75 wrist, looks pretty good


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thats a helpful pic, thanks for sharing!

Yup pretty similar to my RLT above, but the clasp shape has a bit more shaping and bevels to reduce the bulk compared to mine, i reckon.

Do i wish it was smaller? Yes.

Can i live with it? Yes.

As i said the RLT clasp took me a while to adjust to but now i really don't notice the size and length.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I just measured mine on other watches and Google searched a few things, it seems totally within reason, I am not worried about it at all. The clasp seems totally within reason. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

On a further note, micro analysis of a watch we don't yet have is unnecessary. I will just be hopeful to get mine in August and patient if it's delayed. The thing looks beautiful, well planned and the team behind it seems dedicated to success and quality. I am confident about the enjoyment of this product. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Of course this micro analysis is unnessary, which is most of the conversation in this thread, it’s what we do. Lol

I meant to measure my ginault clasp today and forgot. I have a 7.25” wrist and the pics make it look fine, sure it could be smaller. The other thing though, is the inside fold over portion looked to be even longer than the clasp in some pics, that’s what I was wondering about. If that sucker is too long then the links stick out versus laying flat on the wrist.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

bigred7078 said:


> Honestly it's no different than the Rolex glidelock. Looks fine to me but I know it's a love it or hate it kinda thing.


How long is the Rolex Glidelock?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Of course this micro analysis is unnessary, which is most of the conversation in this thread, it's what we do. Lol
> 
> I meant to measure my ginault clasp today and forgot. I have a 7.25" wrist and the pics make it look fine, sure it could be smaller. The other thing though, is the inside fold over portion looked to be even longer than the clasp in some pics, that's what I was wondering about. If that sucker is too long then the links stick out versus laying flat on the wrist.


It does look longer on the inside folding section than my RLT clasp which is the same. I noticed that in the recently posted IG video on the watch timer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> It's really quite the watch. I was all set on getting the Black Bay 58 this summer, but having this on my wrist now really has me second guessing that decision.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions about it as well.


That's a great wrist shot! I'm totally sold on the Oceanking but keep telling myself my next purchase needs to be a GMT, so I'm waiting to get a look at the Skquest on my wrist. I'm about 90% certain I'll be able to make it up to the worn and wound watch fair in SF in a few weeks, so hopefully that works out. If I don't love the SQ I'll probably end up getting the Tudor black bay GMT and the OK. If I love the SQ, I'll probably end up getting the SQ and a speedmaster.

I also hope that by the time the watch fair comes around Monta has some 'real' samples of the blue face/steel bezel watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Ginault clasp is 44.5mm 
The Triumph's is 40.5

I don't know about the Rolex though. It's pretty long too iirc. I actually sold my B.B. and selling IWC/Longines and gonna grab a SubC I think. Pass on B.B. Gmt all together too

I think 44-45 seems to be a pretty standard length for that type of clasp save for Omega's but not sure on it works. 
I don't really see an issue. Plus the clasp is nice and thin, beveled edges and all... it'll be just fine I'm sure.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Just what I was looking for, do you find the clasp uncomortably large? I do greatly appreciate these photos and the insight.


No, I haven't had any discomfort with the length, just a little longer than I'm used to on the Planet Ocean is all. My only real nit pick is the corners above the flip-lock are a little sharp. I would have been nice if that "point" could have been milled down a couple of mm's to match the sides of the clasp. But not a huge deal.


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Where are the sharp edges that you're referring to, based on this picture of yours?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeepdad, Which SubC, date? Just curious if that will be a lot of similar divers with Ginault, Monta OK and Sub; then of course all the Scurfa’s.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Jeepdad, Which SubC, date? Just curious if that will be a lot of similar divers with Ginault, Monta OK and Sub; then of course all the Scurfa's.


Nope. Not a fan of the date on the sub. Takes away from the looks and the cyclop bothers me on the sub for some reason. Didn't bother me on the ExpII 
I'll go SubC ND or my other fave the 16570.

Ginault isn't meant to be long term for me but it's different enough for now with the hands, steel blue/gold bezel, traditional sub case... 
the Monta OK is different enough for me to coexist especially as I went for gilt vs the shiny laquer dial which is more like the SubC. Also perhaps I'll switch to Monta blue


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Zinzan said:


> bigred7078 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly it's no different than the Rolex glidelock. Looks fine to me but I know it's a love it or hate it kinda thing.
> ...


Depends on which version you are referring to. Most of my experience is with the 126600 which is a little bigger than the SubC.

Since the Monta OK is similar in size to the SubC, let's compare that. SubC glidelock is about 45mm. If anything, I would think the Rolex is slightly longer since it appears to offer a little more adjustability. I don't really know that but it's just an assumption since the OK seems to have less notches on the inside of the glidelock style clasp. Does anyone know how much adjustability the OK clasp offers?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

If you scan back a bit I posted an answer from Monta about the total adjustable length and number of notches. If you can’t find it let me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I actually sold my B.B. and selling IWC/Longines and gonna grab a SubC I think. Pass on B.B. Gmt all together too


What prompted the change? You seemed pretty excited about the Tudor GMT.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

ctw19 said:


> Where are the sharp edges that you're referring to, based on this picture of yours?


Here's a better picture of the corners I'm referring to.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Just posted a full review of the bracelet on Instagram. I won't regurgitate all of the dialogue, but here are the pictures. I confirmed this and it's worth noting that the micro-adjustment flip link is held in place with ceramic bearings, which is a touch I appreciate.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nope. Not a fan of the date on the sub. Takes away from the looks and the cyclop bothers me on the sub for some reason. Didn't bother me on the ExpII
> I'll go SubC ND or my other fave the 16570.
> 
> Ginault isn't meant to be long term for me but it's different enough for now with the hands, steel blue/gold bezel, traditional sub case...
> the Monta OK is different enough for me to coexist especially as I went for gilt vs the shiny laquer dial which is more like the SubC. Also perhaps I'll switch to Monta blue


16570 is he only one where I like the cyclops too. A great piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Just posted a full review of the bracelet on Instagram. I won't regurgitate all of the dialogue, but here are the pictures. I confirmed this and it's worth noting that the micro-adjustment flip link is held in place with ceramic bearings, which is a touch I appreciate.


Thanks for those pics. I'll check out the IG review.

Do you mind measuring the height/thickness of the midcase, I have found that is one of the most defining characteristics of how thick a watch will wear as they Case back and bezel/crystal don't contribute as much visual weight. 
Thanks a lot! You're efforts are much appreciated by all of us here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Just posted a full review of the bracelet on Instagram. I won't regurgitate all of the dialogue, but here are the pictures. I confirmed this and it's worth noting that the micro-adjustment flip link is held in place with ceramic bearings, which is a touch I appreciate.


Thanks. Love the first pick with the bracelet links stacked like that! Very cool.

Also, I think you have a good point regarding the clasp corners. I wonder if Monta will read this review. Did they ask you for feedback on the watch?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Zinzan said:


> Thanks. Love the first pick with the bracelet links stacked like that! Very cool.
> 
> Also, I think you have a good point regarding the clasp corners. I wonder if Monta will read this review. Did they ask you for feedback on the watch?


I appreciate that, thank you! Yeah I think that shot really shows what is meant by "fully articulating", it truly does make a difference on the wrist.

I mean they'll definitely read it, I'm in close contact with them, but I'm sure the watch is already in manufacturing. It's really a nitpick, I don't see it impacting everyday wear. It hasn't since I've had it on the wrist.


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm debating on getting the Oceanking vs the Oris Aquis. The Aquis is cheaper, 2.3 mm bigger which is a plus to me as 42mm is my preferred size, and it has an exhibition caseback. But this has better build quality I suppose. So hard to choose. I'm not a fan of the GMT cause it's a bit too cluttered IMO.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I debated the same two watches. I felt I should like aquis but just not quite enough. Not as much as the OK. Also I am not fan of the new tweaks to the aquis hands.

However both will be good and nice quality by all accounts. I think in this case you go with what will make you smile more. 

For me that was the ocean king.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I too had the same dilemma, between the Aquis (39.5) and the Oceanking. The finishing from those in the know is a level up on the Monta, but what really convinced me was there is something kind of cold about the Aquis, it is very nice, but I think I would tire of the dial. It is like the perfect sort of industrial chic, but no soul. (yes I am a watch geek) Anyway, frankly you can't go wrong with either choice, that is for sure


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I also consider the aquis but for similar reasons as above, I decided to go for a sky quest.

The biggest factor is the suggested quality of Monta and also that the aquis is easy to find great deals preowned. Lastly the clipperton (unbelievable dial) is not available in 39.5

Im in the minority that I find the OK too plain and conservative whereas the skyquest has the right amount of busy for me. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> Im in the minority that I find the OK too plain and conservative whereas the skyquest has the right amount of busy for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I'm leaning towards the OK but really want a GMT. Sometimes I think he SQ looks a bit too busy, sometimes I think it looks awesome. I'll wait until I can get them on my wrist and decide. Hopefully in SF at the watch fair in mid May!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> I also consider the aquis but for similar reasons as above, I decided to go for a sky quest.
> 
> The biggest factor is the suggested quality of Monta and also that the aquis is easy to find great deals preowned. Lastly the clipperton (unbelievable dial) is not available in 39.5
> 
> ...


Ok my friend you may have a point...this looks good. I think the gloss dial is too much. The gilt and blue are much better with the GMT layout.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for those pics. I'll check out the IG review.
> 
> Do you mind measuring the height/thickness of the midcase, I have found that is one of the most defining characteristics of how thick a watch will wear as they Case back and bezel/crystal don't contribute as much visual weight.
> Thanks a lot! You're efforts are much appreciated by all of us here.
> ...


You bet, midcase looks to be right at 6mm thick. Bezel is another 2.5-3mm on top of that.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> You bet, midcase looks to be right at 6mm thick. Bezel is another 2.5-3mm on top of that.


Thanks a lot! Greatly appreciated. I'll compare that to some others I have to see how it stacks up.

A thin midcase can make a world of difference. For example my steinhart OT500 is I think actually 14.5mm overall but the midcase is so slim it appears to be closer to 12mm.

Knowing that these are just under 12mm including the crystal is amazing. My favourite Watches are all slim cases divers - SMP 2254/64, Halios Seaforth and I think soon to be the MONTA Ocean King.

I think the newly redesigned case proportions are great on these. I was willing to give it a go if it was the old case but when I saw a side by side profile shot with the new case that was about the nail in the coffin for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

bjn74 said:


> I'm leaning towards the OK but really want a GMT. Sometimes I think he SQ looks a bit too busy, sometimes I think it looks awesome. I'll wait until I can get them on my wrist and decide. Hopefully in SF at the watch fair in mid May!


I'm also looking for a GMT to round out the collection so the SQ ticks a lot of boxes for me. When you can see them in person, I hope it makes the decision easier for you! A bit envious of you being able to go to Wind Up.



boatswain said:


> Ok my friend you may have a point...this looks good. I think the gloss dial is too much. The gilt and blue are much better with the GMT layout.


I hope people don't misunderstand me! I do think the OK has a well designed dial! I can definitely see why it likely is the more popular of Monta's latest offerings. See below photo (credit: Hoodinkee). That looks incredible on that nato. One of the reasons I've been drawn to the SQ is that my collection consists of very simple dials and the SQ offers a nice change.









I originally was aiming for the gilt SQ (blue looks like an incredible colour but not keen on the stainless bezel insert) but noticed that the lacquer black had the GMT hand black (blends into the dial more) and the date window has a framed window insert matching the hands whereas the gilt's GMT hand is all gilt (stands out too much for me) and the date window appears to have gilt printing. (photos from Monta's IG page). I hope to pre-order in the next or two but am mulling choices (leaning towards black). I'm super excited to enter the market at this level of supposed quality.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Now, this is why I come to WUS. Others, like HamnJamn, notice things that I miss!

Yes, I prefer the black lacquer version of the SQ now that you've pointed it out.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't know about the Rolex though. It's pretty long too iirc. I actually sold my B.B. and selling IWC/Longines and gonna grab a SubC I think. Pass on B.B. Gmt all together too


What happened to the Tudor gmt ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> I'm also looking for a GMT to round out the collection so the SQ ticks a lot of boxes for me. When you can see them in person, I hope it makes the decision easier for you! A bit envious of you being able to go to Wind Up.
> 
> View attachment 13105223


Me too! Seeing it in person I'm sure will help me decide. This is a great photo and I think I've mentioned before the only bit that is holding me back from a pre-order is the slightly busy look from 9-19 on the bezel. I think the markers between the hours are too long and all kind of look like the number one. So sometimes when I look at the bezel all I see is a lot of ones! I'm probably just nitpicking and obsessing. I'll probably won't even notice in real life. I still would have preferred the markers between the hours to be much shorter though. I think a square dot would have been perfect.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Testing driving the rubber now.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

bjn74 said:


> Me too! Seeing it in person I'm sure will help me decide. This is a great photo and I think I've mentioned before the only bit that is holding me back from a pre-order is the slightly busy look from 9-19 on the bezel. I think the markers between the hours are too long and all kind of look like the number one. So sometimes when I look at the bezel all I see is a lot of ones! I'm probably just nitpicking and obsessing. I'll probably won't even notice in real life. I still would have preferred the markers between the hours to be much shorter though. I think a square dot would have been perfect.


IMO it would already help a bunch to reduce the space between the two digits on the teen double digit hours. The 1 leaves slightly too much extra space on its right side compared to the 2 on 20 and 22. I feel this might help separate the numbers from the long markers.

I don't have a problem with the long markers themselves as they mirror the minute markers on the dial.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Testing driving the rubber now.


Nice shot and damn the rubber looks amazing, the little red on the dual just makes it all pop.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Nice shot and damn the rubber looks amazing, the little red on the dual just makes it all pop.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you! And yes, the rubber really is amazing. It has solid endlinks inside (not sure if hard plastic or metal or what), so the fit to the case is incredible. The strap is very flexible/pliable beyond the endlinks, but thick enough to really keep the watch in place. For my personal preferences, I prefer the rubber to the bracelet because it's just that good.

Edit: confirmed with Monta, the rubber strap endlink insert is molded ABS hard plastic.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Testing driving the rubber now.


Looking sweet!


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry if this has been answered already elsewhere but are the rubber straps eventually going to be available to purchase separately for those of us buying it on bracelet?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

ctw19 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already elsewhere but are the rubber straps eventually going to be available to purchase separately for those of us buying it on bracelet?


I can't imagine they wouldn't sell you both if you asked? That's my plan anyways as I definitely want to have both.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> I can't imagine they wouldn't sell you both if you asked? That's my plan anyways as I definitely want to have both.


I had an Everest rubber strap for my BLNR and couldn't have been happier with it. The OceanKing came with both bracelet and rubber back when it was a $3K+ package; really can't imagine they wouldn't sell the rubber strap separately.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

I went to St Louis yesterday and took the chance to visit the Monta office there. Justin was very friendly and showed me the prototypes they have available, dials, and we talked for a while.
Here you have a couple of pics of the dials. I brought my Oris Maldives to compare it with the dark green they will offer with the steel bezel, and they are kind of similar.

















Unfortunately they haven't received yet their sample for this model, which I'm more interested in. The metal bezel will be made by the same company that provides them to Tudor (for the Black Bay model with steel bezel).


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Here the Ocean Kings. Both are great looking... maybe the one with the gilt would be my choice!!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

They brought a Tudor for me to check the steel bezel.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Some Triumphs as well...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Fomenko said:


> Some Triumphs as well...
> 
> View attachment 13107383


Darn! Lucky guy Fomenko!! Wish I could get to St. Louis.

I wanna take a look and get the Triumph in person. (Still a bit torn between blue and green)
I'll just have to call them and order it. I want to ask if I can get a deal on a 2nd leather strap with it. Can't hurt to ask, eh?


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you Fomenko for the info and pictures! I am looking forward to seeing the finished sample of the wet blue with steel bezel. 

Sent from my Android using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

The gilt would be my choice too... For now...


Fomenko said:


> Here the Ocean Kings. Both are great looking... maybe the one with the gilt would be my choice!!
> 
> View attachment 13107379


Sent from my Android using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

yellowbear said:


> The gilt would be my choice too... For now...
> 
> Sent from my Android using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info! How does the matte black compare against the laquer dial on the OK?

Thanks in advance 

Sent from the north!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Hj3lm said:


> Thanks for the info! How does the matte black compare against the laquer dial on the OK?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from the north!


Both dials look great and are nicely finished. I think the final choice will depend on the others in your collection: if you have a black Omega SMP 300, choose the gilt... if you have a red Black Bay, go for the black dial, and so on! It's very thin and comfortable to wear for sure...:-!


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

WastedYears said:


> IMO it would already help a bunch to reduce the space between the two digits on the teen double digit hours. The 1 leaves slightly too much extra space on its right side compared to the 2 on 20 and 22. I feel this might help separate the numbers from the long markers.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the long markers themselves as they mirror the minute markers on the dial.


Good points! After looking at that photo again I see what you mean about the gap in the numbers.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Testing driving the rubber now.


That looks awesome on the rubber


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Strange they don't have the rubber listed on the site, it would be fair to assume it's close to $250.00, hopefully less. I don't intend to use rubber much but would like to have it. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fomenko 

That’s great! Fun trip and thanks for sharing the pictures. Love to hear any other thoughts as they trickle to mind. 

I received my reply from MONTA about the bezel lume. 
What they can say is :

the lume bonds with the ceramic in a unique to prevent cracking, chipping, etc. 

There is one other watch that uses this technology, which they cannot divulge, but that watch is much more expensive than the OK. 


Works for me knowing it is something different that should improve durability. I guess I didn’t need to know much more than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Well... after a couple weeks of waffling back and forth, I changed my OK order yesterday from gilt to lacquer black. I think they are both great looking watches so I probably couldn't go wrong either way but the lacquer version seems a bit more classic and something I'm less likely to get tired of.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I too am getting the lacquer , and recently I was on a blog, and someone who had handled both in Basel said the Lacquer looked better to him, more refined. Like you said I think it is more classic


----------



## jeffreyt (Mar 31, 2015)

Spent several days looking at and reading anything I could find on Monta, then building and re-building an OceanKing. 

I ended up ordering the OceanKing in triple blue (dial, bezel, and rubber strap) last night.

Jeff


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Of all the changes the new red text might be my favorite 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

So Jeepdad are you getting a loaner coming in sometime to test drive? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There are times, I admit, that I think I should sell off a few more things and acquire a SQ or even a Triumph. But it makes little sense to have two from the same company. 

If I ever did that, it'd be for a grey Triumph and a blue SQ. 

Oh well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Start with the OK and see how much you love it. 
Doesn’t sound like they will be limiting production. Small batches yes but then they will release more. So there should be no fear of missing out though I suppose prices may creep up again slowly eventually. 

THat said I felt the same and somehow have two seaforths. I thought it was crazy too. If you find a brand and model you love and would wear more than something else, why not?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> So Jeepdad are you getting a loaner coming in sometime to test drive?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This is solid advice, sir.

That said, I am a little restless in terms of watches.



boatswain said:


> Start with the OK and see how much you love it.
> Doesn't sound like they will be limiting production. Small batches yes but then they will release more. So there should be no fear of missing out though I suppose prices may creep up again slowly eventually.
> 
> THat said I felt the same and somehow have two seaforths. I thought it was crazy too. If you find a brand and model you love and would wear more than something else, why not?!
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes sir.


Very fun!

Do you know what variant you will be getting for the test drive?

We will eagerly await your insight.

Thanks for taking one for the team and taking on this burden for the community. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy to sacrifice 

I think I'll get the gilt I ordered but we'll see.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team and taking on this burden for the community.


I'll take some of the burden if Brice is too encumbered. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

househalfman said:


> I'll take some of the burden if Brice is too encumbered. Just throwing it out there.


I'll be alright. My middle name is Sacrifice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm fairly confident in my choice, in black/black, I wonder if the blue changes my mind if they will permit swapping

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I want two


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I want two


I want too many watches.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


>


I was just drooling over this pic on Instagram! It looks amazing. One minor thing that stood out to me though was that first center link after the SEL. It looks to get marked up pretty easily from hitting the indent in the SEL.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

I love the way they look. I just won't wear it on rubber enough to justify the $225.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> I love the way they look. I just won't wear it on rubber enough to justify the $225.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree but I also know that I will at some point I will buy it,. Monta can't do much with the price I imagine as it would then damper the price of everest straps if they lowered Monta rubber.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> I agree but I also know that I will at some point I will buy it,. Monta can't do much with the price I imagine as it would then damper the price of everest straps if they lowered Monta rubber.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


True..... but if we all start asking for $100 discount on a second strap WITH PURCHASE. They may start tossing it in. They're already making a good profit. How about helping out customers with a discount on a second strap. It would really make their 3 models MORE of a great deal.

I'm just saying..... Would it hurt to call and ask?
Hmmmmm


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some extra eye candy










I hope we see some more in depth reviews come out soon too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Some extra eye candy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already paid so for me the only opinion that matters going forward is my own. But I agree more testimonials will be nice. @watchonmywrist picture today was just perfect. I expect the OK to spend a lot of time on my wrist.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I completely agree. Mostly will just be fun to see some new pictures to ease the wait.

I had look at that pic and you are right it is great! My other favourite is the section of the average bros video in dimmed light that shows how light plays on the face.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Per the MONTA IG page

6.75" wrist










Looks great for me and my 6.75" wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mj043 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pictures are great. They really know how to capture small details in their photos.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Per the MONTA IG page
> 
> 6.75" wrist
> 
> ...


Quite perfect in fact. Enough room past the lugs for the bracelet to wrap around the wrist rather than sort of fall off the wrist edge.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I thought some of you may be interested in seeing these photos i found on a forum. 
Note these aren't my photos nor do I know who took them. I was not able to ask permission but they were already on a public forum. Credit to the unknown photographer

These aren't meant to compare quality as the lighting isn't ideal and equal for both imo. Just to gauge size and especially evidence the much more wrist friendly profile of the Monta imho



















This is one of the 3 reasons why I backed out of the Tudor gmt and sold my BBB too, however great a watch the B.B. is and how great a value it is imo too
I'll add i am a Tudor fan and love the BBB gilt dial and hands above.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Jeepdad for the pics.

I have a lot of respect for the BB, however the midcase height to bezel height ratio has felt disproportionate to me even when i have tried one on in person. For a humble wristed person like myself the tall sides just didn't feel sleek enough for me. I am really honing in now on watches that wear well for me and i have high hopes for the OK in that regard.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

IMHO Monta's proportions are waaay better than Tudor's.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I thought some of you may be interested in seeing these photos i found on a forum.
> Note these aren't my photos nor do I know who took them. I was not able to ask permission but they were already on a public forum. Credit to the unknown photographer
> 
> These aren't meant to compare quality as the lighting isn't ideal and equal for both imo. Just to gauge size and especially evidence the much more wrist friendly profile of the Monta imho
> ...


The rubber strap looks incredible. Rethinking my earlier comments on it. It might be necessary for weekends at the beach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I thought some of you may be interested in seeing these photos i found on a forum.
> Note these aren't my photos nor do I know who took them. I was not able to ask permission but they were already on a public forum. Credit to the unknown photographer
> 
> These aren't meant to compare quality as the lighting isn't ideal and equal for both imo. Just to gauge size and especially evidence the much more wrist friendly profile of the Monta imho
> ...


The rubber/gilt combo is on fire!

Sent from the north!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

still no words on the blue/blue model? You think they will pop up in the SF wound up fair?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchninja123 said:


> still no words on the blue/blue model? You think they will pop up in the SF wound up fair?


Wouldn't be shocking, monta seems to be pretty good at building a brand and hype, releasing the blue there would make sense.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Great case pics! Even a mm or so makes quite the difference. A good reason why I'm excited to get the Monta on my wrist. 

the new BB58 should remedy the fit/size issue for those with humble wrists as boatswain puts it.

Wonder if the gmt will ever make it into that case?



Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mullmuzzler said:


> IMHO Monta's proportions are waaay better than Tudor's.


Absolutely. Not even comparable


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

HamnJam said:


> Great case pics! Even a mm or so makes quite the difference. A good reason why I'm excited to get the Monta on my wrist.
> 
> the new BB58 should remedy the fit/size issue for those with humble wrists as boatswain puts it.
> 
> ...


If it does, I'm in 
For me likely no BB58 as it'd be too similar to my upcoming Monta Ok


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchninja123 said:


> still no words on the blue/blue model? You think they will pop up in the SF wound up fair?


It'll be a couple more weeks I think for the blue ceramic one


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you all for the feedback. Would really love to see one in person.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyone know the diameter on the OK crown and the B.B. crown? B.B. looks huge in comparison in the profile picture.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

watchninja123 said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. Would really love to see one in person.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Monta will be at the Wind Up watch fair in San Francisco next weekend (May 18-20) if you want to check out their watches in person. Sadly I'll be out of town so I won't get to go. Worn & Wound's Wind-Up Watch Fair


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

yellowbear said:


> Monta will be at the Wind Up watch fair in San Francisco next weekend (May 18-20) if you want to check out their watches in person. Sadly I'll be out of town so I won't get to go. Worn & Wound's Wind-Up Watch Fair


I'm just about to lock in my travel to SF so I can get the watch fair (among other things). Looking forward to getting the OK and SQ on my wrist. Particularly the SQ, non-guilt. I'm hoping they manage to get the blue dial watches with the correct production steel bezels there as well. I'll take as many wrist shots and side-by-side photos as I can. I've got a Ginault Ocean Rover so I'll take that with me for some comparison shots too. If anyone has specific photos or side-by-side shots they would like - let me know!


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

bjn74 said:


> I'm just about to lock in my travel to SF so I can get the watch fair (among other things). Looking forward to getting the OK and SQ on my wrist. Particularly the SQ, non-guilt. I'm hoping they manage to get the blue dial watches with the correct production steel bezels there as well. I'll take as many wrist shots and side-by-side photos as I can. I've got a Ginault Ocean Rover so I'll take that with me for some comparison shots too. If anyone has specific photos or side-by-side shots they would like - let me know!


I'm looking forward to the photo dump!

Sent from my Android using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

yellowbear said:


> I'm looking forward to the photo dump!
> 
> Sent from my Android using Tapatalk


I'll be there on the first day (Fri the 18th) so expect them that day/night!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

bjn74 said:


> I'm just about to lock in my travel to SF so I can get the watch fair (among other things). Looking forward to getting the OK and SQ on my wrist. Particularly the SQ, non-guilt. I'm hoping they manage to get the blue dial watches with the correct production steel bezels there as well. I'll take as many wrist shots and side-by-side photos as I can. I've got a Ginault Ocean Rover so I'll take that with me for some comparison shots too. If anyone has specific photos or side-by-side shots they would like - let me know!


Post pictures here and you will have suddenly newfound friends and your popularity meter will skyrocket and your karma will be increased and your continued wealth and prosperity will be assured. ;-)


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Post pictures here and you will have suddenly newfound friends and your popularity meter will skyrocket and your karma will be increased and your continued wealth and prosperity will be assured. ;-)


I'm looking forward to being used just for my photos


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Monta just confirmed on IG that they will not have the production steel bezels in time for the watch fair next week. Bummer.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s a bummer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

One of the best pics yet I think.

Still the best looking gilt watch I've seen. Makes me almost doubt the wet black I ordered. Almost.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

boatswain said:


> One of the best pics yet I think.
> 
> Still the best looking gilt watch I've seen. Makes me almost doubt the wet black I ordered. Almost.
> 
> ...


That is indeed beautiful!

Sent from the north!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would love to see that same shot taken with all the models to compare apples to apples in a good quality pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel (May 4, 2008)

bjn74 said:


> I'm just about to lock in my travel to SF so I can get the watch fair (among other things). Looking forward to getting the OK and SQ on my wrist. Particularly the SQ, non-guilt. I'm hoping they manage to get the blue dial watches with the correct production steel bezels there as well. I'll take as many wrist shots and side-by-side photos as I can. I've got a Ginault Ocean Rover so I'll take that with me for some comparison shots too. If anyone has specific photos or side-by-side shots they would like - let me know!


Hi,

In their website, for the SQ laquer version, the GMT hand seems to be silvery but in their instagram pictures the GMT hand seems to be black, making the bend of the hand is less notable. Could you please see which is it? I like this solution to hide a little the bend of the hand.

Thanks,

Miguel


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Miguel said:


> Hi,
> 
> In their website, for the SQ laquer version, the GMT hand seems to be silvery but in their instagram pictures the GMT hand seems to be black, making the bend of the hand is less notable. Could you please see which is it? I like this solution to hide a little the bend of the hand.
> 
> ...


Will do, but I think I've read somewhere else where it was confirmed as black on the lacquer dial.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I emailed Monta about this, it is confirmed black. They apologized for the render being silver.

Hope this helps.


Miguel said:


> Hi,
> 
> In their website, for the SQ laquer version, the GMT hand seems to be silvery but in their instagram pictures the GMT hand seems to be black, making the bend of the hand is less notable. Could you please see which is it? I like this solution to hide a little the bend of the hand.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

So for those following this thread you probably know I've been a bit obsessed with the Skyquest, but am waiting to see the watches on my wrist this Friday at the wind up watch fair. So yesterday I was just wasting time looking at photos on google and came across some interesting shots. The first photo below is from last year and their Skyquest prototype. As you can see there's the obvious difference with the brown guards, hour markers and Matt dial. One thing I noticed though was the different font and bezel markings, that make the numbers and the lines between the numbers more different. Compare to the second photo below of the new production version. Interestingly, the renders on their web page for buying the watch have the old style bezel (picture attached too). Anyway - I'll get to decide this Friday!


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

So for those following this thread you probably know I've been a bit obsessed with the Skyquest, but am waiting to see the watches on my wrist this Friday at the wind up watch fair. So yesterday I was just wasting time looking at photos on google and came across some interesting shots. The first photo below is from last year and their Skyquest prototype. As you can see there's the obvious difference with the crown guards, hour markers and Matt dial. One thing I noticed though was the different font and bezel markings, that make the numbers and the lines between the numbers more different. Compare to the second photo below of the new production version. Interestingly, the renders on their web page for buying the watch have the old style bezel (picture attached too). Anyway - I'll get to decide this Friday!

View attachment 13141833


View attachment 13141835


View attachment 13141827


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good catch. I also prefer the render version.

Here's a pic from a review on watch time. Slim review really but new picks are always good!

https://www.watchtime.com/featured/monta-oceanking-review-gilt-st-louis-everest-straps/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Black Gilt dial with bracelet ordered !!

Didn't see an option to purchase additional rubber strap ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice work steppy! Thats a looker!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking forward to some feedback from windup. Have fun everyone who is going!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looking forward to some feedback from windup. Have fun everyone who is going!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there tomorrow! Will get photos of all models, lots of side by side shots. Will try and take some video too. I've got my ginault for size comparison too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

You sir are a scholar and a gentleman who is a credit to this community.

Prepare to see your "like" count jump.



My homework assignment would be to take some pictures not dial on. While the MONTA IG is prolific (perhaps a bit too much so) almost all the shots are direct on the dial and we don't get to see the case and face at different angles.

That said I'd be happy if you have a great time and we get 1 blurry photo in terrible lighting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> You sir are a scholar and a gentleman who is a credit to this community.
> 
> Prepare to see your "like" count jump.
> 
> ...


Your request is duly noted! Will get some photos like that of all the models I can. Hopefully Friday won't be crazy busy (not sure what to expect) so I can take over the Monta booth for 30 min.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just tell them you are bjn74 dammit from WUS and you will command attention. 

Honestly though, from my email exchanges they seem like great folks who want to engage their customers in a positive way so I am sure you will have fun. Make the most of it. Don’t worry about us simple folk back here lurking in the forums. We will survive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Just tell them you are bjn74 dammit from WUS and you will command attention.
> 
> Honestly though, from my email exchanges they seem like great folks who want to engage their customers in a positive way so I am sure you will have fun. Make the most of it. Don't worry about us simple folk back here lurking in the forums. We will survive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree. I've emailed with Justin quite a few times and they seem like great guys.

I bought a blue triumph that my wife stole from me so never get to wear it, but snuck it away for this trip, so I should get special access!

My aim is to be told I'm posting too many pictures......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thats a big challenge! My picture threshold is VERY high.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pics from @watchesbylogan IG



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Pics from @watchesbylogan IG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that second picture on the rubber!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

On my way into SF!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

bjn74 said:


> On my way into SF!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Safe travels I hoe to catch wind up in NYC.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This the first watch that i could see cycling between bracelet and rubber. Usually i keep my bracelets on or if i get a watch with a strap i don't go searching for a bracelet. This one will be great on both


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Ok! Here we go. I'll break these posts up into separate models. Overall comments:

- love the fit, finish and feel of the OK/SQ.
- wears really well. Great everyday size for me (6.75 inch wrist)
- I went in wanting to know if I would buy the lacquer SQ, but preferred the guilt version.
- I preferred the lacquer OK to the guilt OK though!
- Overall I would buy the lacquer OK at the moment.
- I'll wait to see the month blue SQ with steel bezel.
- The lacquer version is too busy for me.
- The white is VERY white, so the watches are very stark, black and white.
- I think it works great on the OK.
- Love the dial on the SQ, but the bezel is just a bit too much of the black/white theme, hence my desire to see the steel bezel (with blue or lacquer dial).
- Their rubber straps are awesome! They'll be on the website in about a month.
- If you don't like the color choices of their rubber straps, buy an Everest one, they will fit perfectly......


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Let's start with the Guilt Oceanking. By the way, the diver extension is awesome. really smooth and much nicer than that on the Ginault.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

And heres my pick - the lacquer dial OK. Perfect everyday watch.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Now for the guilt SQ. One thing I meant to mention earlier it that I felt the guilt was more subtle in real life than pictures, which I preferred.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Lacquer SQ. As mentioned above I found this a bit too much black/white and a bit too busy. The first photo captures what I feel it looks like in real life.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Ginault Ocean Rover vs Lacquer OK


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Some random side by side shots


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Appreciate the hard work bjn!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

And final batch: ginault ocean rover vs gilt oceanking


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Some other comments I forgot to make:

- they had no blue dial versions to look at of any variety. Disappointing as I was hoping to see those with the steel bezel
- Monta is not going to be doing a 'batch of watches' and then when they sell out, do another watch style like some other micro brands
- They intend to grow their brand with different model ranges
- As such, the Oceanking, Skyquest and Triumph will be core model lines for their brand and will continue to be produced and sold
- I asked about future models and not surprisingly they didn't want to say too much, but they're working on two new models to hopefully have ready to show at Bazelworld 2019.
- A chronograph is not one of those models, but that's all I could get out them!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the pics and info bjn


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Dude, you killed it. I love all of the pics and appreciate the comparison! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

- slow clap-

Well done. Well done.

Great angles and variety. Thank you so much. I'll be pouring over these images.

Very reassuring for my same sized wrist. 

How did you find the rubber? Did it bulge outward at the lugs and leave a gap in your wrist?

I don't like to disparage a brand by comparison but the subtlety of how MONTA did the vintage look compared to ginault is no contest to my eyes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> - slow clap-
> 
> Well done. Well done.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Was a fun event to go to! The rubber was great. I don't recall the strap bulging out at the lugs but can't say I looked that closely either. I just know it felt good on the wrist. Felt substantial but flexible at the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> - slow clap-
> 
> Well done. Well done.
> 
> ...


Meant to say again that the size felt awesome on my wrist size. Perfect as an everyday wear in pretty much any situation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

bjn74 said:


> Some random side by side shots
> 
> View attachment 13148311
> 
> ...


I think your are right, the lacquer is the winner. To my eyes the Gilt dial looks like a mismatch with the bezel insert in these pics. The lacquer is very cohesive.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

I forgot to mention the bezel! Monta have their patents approved now. The action is hard to describe. It doesn’t feel ‘clicky’. Feels more solid somehow. Loved it. Very impressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

skunkworks said:


> I think your are right, the lacquer is the winner. To my eyes the Gilt dial looks like a mismatch with the bezel insert in these pics. The lacquer is very cohesive.
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


I somewhat agree. At some angles the shiny modern ceramic bezel clashed with the matt dial. At other times it looked great. My preference would probably be guilt markings on a lacquer dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

As I have said before gilt isn’t my thing but the OK gilt is darn close.

I would agree the crisp white bezel seems slightly at odds or less cohesive with the gilt Dial. If they did the gilt dial with the steel bezel...dang that would be something. 

All that said they have a lot of good options out there to suite most folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You went above and beyond the call of duty in posting those pictures and providing us with your thoughts! Well done!

I will (as will others) be perusing over those pictures very carefully. 

But I'm pleased that the lacquer OK seems to have come off pretty well since that's my pick. 

Second, even though as busy as it is, I kind of like the lacquer SQ but would prefer to see the actual blue SQ with the steel bezel. 

Oh, well. Thank you again!


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

I actually think the lacquer Skyquest is my favorite. I understand the thought that it’s too busy, but I think it looks fun and interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes me too, I'm really enjoying the wet black Sq. Perfect. Amount of busy.


Puckbw11 said:


> I actually think the lacquer Skyquest is my favorite. I understand the thought that it's too busy, but I think it looks fun and interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk

Thank you for all the photos!!!


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

So many good options! I can only afford one of their watches at the moment, so I'll wait until I can see the steel bezel sky quests, both the lacquer black and monta blue dials. That had some dials there to show, and the month blue is awesome. If one of those versions 'work' for me I'll get the SQ. If not I'll get the lacquer OK.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Done... Wet Black SQ pre-ordered... those Wind Up photos were so enabling. This is the most I have ever spent on a watch but the positive comments from others regarding on how much value in their quality reassures me.

A small part of me also wants one of their rubber straps but the cost makes me hesitate as well as the concern for a gap between the curved strap and wrist (reference I'm a 6.5-6.7 inch wrist)

Pic for the sake of a pic (credit Worn and Wound IG page)


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Done... Wet Black SQ pre-ordered... those Wind Up photos were so enabling. This is the most I have ever spent on a watch but the positive comments from others regarding on how much value in their quality reassures me.
> 
> A small part of me also wants one of their rubber straps but the cost makes me hesitate as well as the concern for a gap between the curved strap and wrist (reference I'm a 6.5-6.7 inch wrist)
> 
> ...


I had an Everest rubber strap on my Rolex GMT Master II, and there was no gap on my 6.75" wrist. Didn't realize it was a worry for some. Did you ask the Monta guys about it?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

HamnJam said:


> A small part of me also wants one of their rubber straps but the cost makes me hesitate as well as the concern for a gap between the curved strap and wrist (reference I'm a 6.5-6.7 inch wrist)


I was able to try on/wear the original Monta Oceanking when it was first released (the slightly thicker model with the Eterna 3909 movement). I tried it with the included rubber strap and found that because the fitted end links of the strap were strengthened that there was indeed a gap between the lugs and wrist and the strap didn't hug my wrist properly.

So I'm in 2 minds as to go for a rubber strap as well. I think I might be better off with a standard 20mm rubber strap


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Done... Wet Black SQ pre-ordered... those Wind Up photos were so enabling. This is the most I have ever spent on a watch but the positive comments from others regarding on how much value in their quality reassures me.
> 
> A small part of me also wants one of their rubber straps but the cost makes me hesitate as well as the concern for a gap between the curved strap and wrist (reference I'm a 6.5-6.7 inch wrist)
> 
> ...


Nice work! Congrats.

I look forward to your pics and thoughts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love this photo. 
Shows the depth of the hands.










I am guessing this watch will be a knock out in person as the depth and detail becomes apparent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Love this photo.
> Shows the depth of the hands.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

I was able to handle both the Skyquest and Ocean King today at an event. Really well done. Slightly overpriced in my opinion, but seem to be very well made.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

wheelbuilder said:


> I was able to handle both the Skyquest and Ocean King today at an event. Really well done. Slightly overpriced in my opinion, but seem to be very well made.


Overpriced in regards to what? To say the raven venture? Or to the Tudor black Bay?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Zinzan said:


> I had an Everest rubber strap on my Rolex GMT Master II, and there was no gap on my 6.75" wrist. Didn't realize it was a worry for some. Did you ask the Monta guys about it?





Steppy said:


> I was able to try on/wear the original Monta Oceanking when it was first released (the slightly thicker model with the Eterna 3909 movement). I tried it with the included rubber strap and found that because the fitted end links of the strap were strengthened that there was indeed a gap between the lugs and wrist and the strap didn't hug my wrist properly.
> 
> So I'm in 2 minds as to go for a rubber strap as well. I think I might be better off with a standard 20mm rubber strap


I should ask Monta about it but am worried then I'll spend over 200 for a strap! Half kidding of course.

You're not the first I heard about the gap and generally heard it's when wrists are in the 6.5-ish range. Are you the same?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

HamnJam said:


> I should ask Monta about it but am worried then I'll spend over 200 for a strap! Half kidding of course.
> 
> You're not the first I heard about the gap and generally heard it's when wrists are in the 6.5-ish range. Are you the same?


No, mine are about 7 inches but I like to wear watches tight to the wrist


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Overpriced in regards to what? To say the raven venture? Or to the Tudor black Bay?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Overpriced in regards to being a micro, in regards to having to pre-order it, in regards to it being 2000.00 after pre-order. That is main stream, established watch brand prices right there. ......and please keep in mind that I wrote "imo"


----------



## andreas_mw (May 2, 2018)

I Like this one


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Steppy said:


> I was able to try on/wear the original Monta Oceanking when it was first released (the slightly thicker model with the Eterna 3909 movement). I tried it with the included rubber strap and found that because the fitted end links of the strap were strengthened that there was indeed a gap between the lugs and wrist and the strap didn't hug my wrist properly.


Interesting. I recall that, on my BLNR, the strap hung at a downward angle more than I expected, but it fit perfectly on my 6.75" wrist (no gap", no weird shape after fastening the buckle). I wonder if it "hangs" differently on the OceanKing?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

wheelbuilder said:


> Overpriced in regards to being a micro, in regards to having to pre-order it, in regards to it being 2000.00 after pre-order. That is main stream, established watch brand prices right there. ......and please keep in mind that I wrote "imo"


Can you please give some examples of similar quality watches priced that you find reasonable. Or established brands of similar quality in the $2000 or under range? I'm actually curious.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Can you please give some examples of similar quality watches priced that you find reasonable. Or established brands of similar quality in the $2000 or under range? I'm actually curious.


Are you being serious? We can start with Oris. Again...........it is obvious that many here are very enamored with this watch, and that is awesome. I am not trying to take that away from anyone, and if you read my post it clearly states that I thought the watch was well built. I also stated that "in my opinion" I thought they were overpriced, and I do. I feel like sometimes on these watch boards people defend these brands too vigorously. Like they were actually friends or relatives or something instead of watches. This is a forum where opinions should vary greatly. That is what makes a forum valuable. If it is just cheerleading threads, then a forum is useless. After handling, and looking closely at the watch I was not wowed. I didn't like the bent GMT hand, and I felt like the bracelet was on the light side


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

duplicate. sorry


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I understand what you are saying, but sometimes the question could be just that a, question, really wanting an answer, not to defend the brand. I know I have asked people what they thought was a better value because I really wanted to know, and they really could not give an example. I think Oris is good contender, and I was really on the fence between Monta and Oris. Other people who have compared the Monta Oceanking and Oris Aquis side by side have said the Monta Oceanking is a step up in finishing ( Average Bros), but I have handled neither, so I really want to know peoples opinions.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

wheelbuilder said:


> Are you being serious? We can start with Oris. Again...........it is obvious that many here are very enamored with this watch, and that is awesome. I am not trying to take that away from anyone, and if you read my post it clearly states that I thought the watch was well built. I also stated that "in my opinion" I thought they were overpriced, and I do. I feel like sometimes on these watch boards people defend these brands too vigorously. Like they were actually friends or relatives or something instead of watches. This is a forum where opinions should vary greatly. That is what makes a forum valuable. If it is just cheerleading threads, then a forum is useless. After handling, and looking closely at the watch I was not wowed. I didn't like the bent GMT hand, and I felt like the bracelet was on the light side


Agree. I went to the show and handled the Monta watches myself. IMO they are no better than Chris Ward C60 Tridents. I also agree on the bracelet part, the bracelet feels cheap especially the clasp buckle. It does not seem like it is machined out of a steel block. It is very thin and hollow. Again, IMO, they should price them at Chris Ward Trdients range, not 2000..


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I appreciate your thoughts, you are the first I have heard call the bracelet cheap, and put it on the trident level


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

wheelbuilder said:


> Are you being serious? We can start with Oris. Again...........it is obvious that many here are very enamored with this watch, and that is awesome. I am not trying to take that away from anyone, and if you read my post it clearly states that I thought the watch was well built. I also stated that "in my opinion" I thought they were overpriced, and I do. I feel like sometimes on these watch boards people defend these brands too vigorously. Like they were actually friends or relatives or something instead of watches. This is a forum where opinions should vary greatly. That is what makes a forum valuable. If it is just cheerleading threads, then a forum is useless. After handling, and looking closely at the watch I was not wowed. I didn't like the bent GMT hand, and I felt like the bracelet was on the light side


Before I posted I was thinking it may come off as though I was challenging your opinion however I was actually seriously looking for what else you might suggest for less money. I have no strong opinion on the Monta as I have never handled one. To be honest I have been trying to figure out the hype since the Triumph. The Triumph, OK and SQ look like decent looking watches however they are not moving me enough to pay the price of admission.

I have owned way more watches then I care to count and sometimes it is hard to say what really makes a watch gel for me let alone to speak for someone else. Looks, quality, etc are all of course subjective. I was not that moved by the Halios Seaforth when first released however I decided to give it a try on the second run and its become a favorite of mine. After admiring the Oris Aquis for some time I finally bought one and it just didn't quite do "it" for me long term so it did not last long. The Aquis felt a bit higher quality then the Seaforth however the heart wants what the heart wants. I strongly prefer divers however I strongly prefer the 2 non diver Oris(s?) I have over the Aquis I briefly owned. Doesn't mean the Aquis wasn't a great watch, it just wasn't the great watch for me. I may try out the 39.5 Aquis which fortunately enough is available at a local AD now and see if it gels better.

So again any other suggestions for watches with similar quality to the Monta offerings for less money would be appreciated. Especially in the 40/42ish mm range.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

dorningarts said:


> I understand what you are saying, but sometimes the question could be just that a, question, really wanting an answer, not to defend the brand. I know I have asked people what they thought was a better value because I really wanted to know, and they really could not give an example. I think Oris is good contender, and I was really on the fence between Monta and Oris. Other people who have compared the Monta Oceanking and Oris Aquis side by side have said the Monta Oceanking is a step up in finishing ( Average Bros), but I have handled neither, so I really want to know peoples opinions.


Good point. Thank you. It is interesting you say that, as I was wearing my Oris TT1 small seconds and thought the opposite. It could very well be for two reasons. The TT1 is what later became the Aquis, and was more expensive back then than the Aquis is now. Perhaps the finishing level was better, though I have looked at many Aquis' and feel that is up for debate. The bracelet on the other hand is far superior imo to the Monta, and I think most will agree that the Oris bracelet is a pretty good representation of what a high quality bracelet should look and feel like. It could also be because the Monta's were handled by ten thousand people prior to me and looked pretty beat up and rough.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

wheelbuilder said:


> Good point. Thank you. It is interesting you say that, as I was wearing my Oris TT1 small seconds and thought the opposite. It could very well be for two reasons. The TT1 is what later became the Aquis, and was more expensive back then than the Aquis is now. Perhaps the finishing level was better, though I have looked at many Aquis' and feel that is up for debate. The bracelet on the other hand is far superior imo to the Monta, and I think most will agree that the Oris bracelet is a pretty good representation of what a high quality bracelet should look and feel like. It could also be because the Monta's were handled by ten thousand people prior to me and looked pretty beat up and rough.


It's odd the reviews and hands on have all raved about the bracelet, you are the first opposing opinion. Anyway I appreciate the insight.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Can you please give some examples of similar quality watches priced that you find reasonable. Or established brands of similar quality in the $2000 or under range? I'm actually curious.


Not me (haven't held all brands) but have read/watched reviewers reported quality being higher than brands of similarl price points (ie oris etc).

Even heard on a podcast (wornandwound) reporting that it's handles like a watch many grand higher than its 2k price point.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> It's odd the reviews and hands on have all raved about the bracelet, you are the first opposing opinion. Anyway I appreciate the insight.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow. Really? This is really surprising to me, and WatchNinja at the top of this page seems to agree. This makes me feel like these reviewers are not big bracelet guys? I don't know man, the Monta bracelets seemed a little flimsy and light. Honestly, while I was examining them at the show, I literally thought to myself that the 90.00 WatchGecko Jubilee I have on one of my Citizen's was of higher quality. 
Anyway, cool dive watches are cool dive watches. I hope you guys buy the hell out of these things and love them.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

wheelbuilder said:


> Wow. Really? This is really surprising to me, and WatchNinja at the top of this page seems to agree. This makes me feel like these reviewers are not big bracelet guys? I don't know man, the Monta bracelets seemed a little flimsy and light. Honestly, while I was examining them at the show, I literally thought to myself that the 90.00 WatchGecko Jubilee I have on one of my Citizen's was of higher quality.
> Anyway, cool dive watches are cool dive watches. I hope you guys buy the hell out of these things and love them.


Jeep99dad was putting it above Tudor and Oris, so was average Bros

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

we will


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Jeep99dad was putting it above Tudor and Oris, so was average Bros
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Lol ok..............the guy (owner?) at the booth said that he works very hard to ensure the watches have a big forum presence, during our talk. Makes me wonder about some of these reviews. I can without a doubt tell you that the bracelet on both the SkyQuest and Ocean King are inferior to Oris. It is an awesome watch. The finishing of the case and bezel is very good. The dial color is deep and smooth. I didn't have a loup but the dial printing is sharp, and the bezel action is what I would expect, but I think in all the excitement, people may be getting carried away.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> Wow. Really? This is really surprising to me, and WatchNinja at the top of this page seems to agree. This makes me feel like these reviewers are not big bracelet guys? I don't know man, the Monta bracelets seemed a little flimsy and light. Honestly, while I was examining them at the show, I literally thought to myself that the 90.00 WatchGecko Jubilee I have on one of my Citizen's was of higher quality.
> Anyway, cool dive watches are cool dive watches. I hope you guys buy the hell out of these things and love them.


if you go to any youtube review of the Triumph or the Oceanking, without fail they say it is one of the nicest bracelets they have ever seen, that is why your thoughts on it being like a $90 bracelet is surprising


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

dorningarts said:


> wheelbuilder said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Really? This is really surprising to me, and WatchNinja at the top of this page seems to agree. This makes me feel like these reviewers are not big bracelet guys? I don't know man, the Monta bracelets seemed a little flimsy and light. Honestly, while I was examining them at the show, I literally thought to myself that the 90.00 WatchGecko Jubilee I have on one of my Citizen's was of higher quality.
> ...


I tend to think that wheelbuilder is conflating the weight of a bracelet with the quality. I have a triumph and when I first got it I was concerned it was a little delicate. But after a while you realize it is light yet extremely high quality. They are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

wheelbuilder said:


> Lol ok..............the guy (owner?) at the booth said that he works very hard to ensure the watches have a big forum presence, during our talk. Makes me wonder about some of these reviews. I can without a doubt tell you that the bracelet on the both the SkyQuest and Ocean King are inferior to Oris. It is an awesome watch. The finishing of the case and bezel is very good. The dial color is deep and smooth. I didn't have a loup but the dial printing is sharp, and the bezel action is what I would expect, but I think in all the excitement, people may be getting carried away.


Obviously a lot of this is subjective, but as it was already pointed out the comparison to a cheap citizen bracelet was shocking. I guess I will have my opinion in August

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

paintingtiger said:


> I tend to think that wheelbuilder is conflating the weight of a bracelet with the quality. I have a triumph and when I first got it I was concerned it was a little delicate. But after a while you realize it is light yet extremely high quality. They are not mutually exclusive.


When Average Bros did his review of the new Oceanking, he said the same thing, that the bracelet was sleek and high quality, which is a lot harder to achieve then a thick bulky bracelet


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Obviously a lot of this is subjective, but as it was already pointed out the comparison to a cheap citizen bracelet was shocking. I guess I will have my opinion in August
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I for one am not a bit concerned , can't wait till August


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Obviously a lot of this is subjective, but as it was already pointed out the comparison to a cheap citizen bracelet was shocking. I guess I will have my opinion in August
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's all good man, but please, don't misread and then post what you "think" I said. I didn't say a cheap Citizen bracelet......I said I thought of my WatchGecko Jubilee bracelet I have on one of my Citizens. And to the other poster, no I'm not equating weight to quality. Who knows man, maybe these particular watches were beat up, or samples or something he brought to the show. I wanted to love it. I love watches. I'm not a hater "except for some homages", and these bracelets did not drape well, the links themselves looked a little rough and there was quite a bit of lateral movement. Some people think that is a plus, so that one is purely personal.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

wheelbuilder said:


> It's all good man, but please, don't misread and then post what you "think" I said. I didn't say a cheap Citizen bracelet......I said I thought of my WatchGecko Jubilee bracelet I have on one of my Citizens. And to the other poster, no I'm not equating weight to quality. Who knows man, maybe these particular watches were beat up, or samples or something he brought to the show. I wanted to love it. I love watches. I'm not a hater "except for some homages", and these bracelets did not drape well, the links themselves looked a little rough and there was quite a bit of lateral movement. Some people think that is a plus, so that one is purely personal.


They are prototypes, but the bracelets are the same as the triumph's. Did you think the same of the bracelets that were on the triumph?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

I did not look at the Triumph. And guys please..........know that my intention is not to rain on anybody's parade. I know how exciting it is to wait for pre-orders, as I have done a few myself, and am currently waiting on another. It sucks to hear someone write anything other than stellar reviews, ok? I get it. I hope these watches are everything you dreamed they would be, and I am thrilled you guys have watches inbound. I actually came away from this show with more respect for a few brands than I had before. I always thought of Raven as the third iteration of a mediocre micro. I was surprised by the quality of the offerings when I held them in my hand. Same with Formex and RalfTech. I thought of both of them as gimmicky, overdone watches. When seeing both in person I changed my mind. The booth I wanted to visit the most was Monta. The buzz on the forums about them made me excited to see them. I was personally underwhelmed.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

wheelbuilder said:


> I did not look at the Triumph. And guys please..........know that my intention is not to rain on anybody's parade. I know how exciting it is to wait for pre-orders, as I have done a few myself, and am currently waiting on another. It sucks to hear someone write anything other than stellar reviews, ok? I get it. I hope these watches are everything you dreamed they would be, and I am thrilled you guys have watches inbound. I actually came away from this show with more respect for a few brands than I had before. I always thought of Raven as the third iteration of a mediocre micro. I was surprised by the quality of the offerings when I held them in my hand. Same with Formex and RalfTech. I thought of both of them as gimmicky, overdone watches. When seeing both in person I changed my mind. The booth I wanted to visit the most was Monta. The buzz on the forums about them made me excited to see them. I was personally underwhelmed.


All good here. I appreciate hearing other options as it does seem like these brand themed threads turn into a love-fest most of the time. I'm still excited to get my Monta and I'll put it through it's paces. It seems like those guys stand by their product though so I'm sure if problems emerge they'll sort it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

wheelbuilder said:


> I did not look at the Triumph. And guys please..........know that my intention is not to rain on anybody's parade. I know how exciting it is to wait for pre-orders, as I have done a few myself, and am currently waiting on another. It sucks to hear someone write anything other than stellar reviews, ok? I get it. I hope these watches are everything you dreamed they would be, and I am thrilled you guys have watches inbound. I actually came away from this show with more respect for a few brands than I had before. I always thought of Raven as the third iteration of a mediocre micro. I was surprised by the quality of the offerings when I held them in my hand. Same with Formex and RalfTech. I thought of both of them as gimmicky, overdone watches. When seeing both in person I changed my mind. The booth I wanted to visit the most was Monta. The buzz on the forums about them made me excited to see them. I was personally underwhelmed.


I appreciate your opinion - I don't come to the forums to read the same thoughts/opinions again and again. Also, I do think there is some validity to hold a tiny bit of scepticism when listening to some prominent reviewers. We don't always know exactly what's going on behind the scenes.

Really at the end of the day, I need to see for myself how one watch stacks up to another. Although, I realise that it is difficult to handle everything but that's part of the fun of flipping, no?

I'm curious to know how the Oris 65 rivet bracelet compares as they are slightly similar in style versus their Aquis.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't take it personally if everyone loved it, it would be a Rolex. I was more surprised than anything, not liking it was one thing but the bracelet seems to get universal praise. This place is great for opinions and we have to share them. My excitement is not tempered and nobody should take it personally. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I am a skeptical and over researching type. After too much effort, time and talks with Monta directly I placed an order. 

As I have said earlier here, I could not find anything else that -I- want at this price range. The funds came from selling other pieces already in the collection, so no cash was coming out of pocket. Other people will have other opinions about what the best watch for them is at this price. 

In the end this is all over the top compared to my $30 Timex Ironman. We should all buy what we like and what will bring us enjoyment. I love that it’s different and appreciate watches on others wrist that I wouldn’t dream of trying to pull off or spending money on. But I love the variety and passion of the community. 


PS
I almost posted a little formula adding perceived “upgrades” or improvements in the MONTA compared to a known and accepted quantity like the HALIOS Seaforth. In my mind by what seems acceptable price bumps for some qualities or features you start getting pretty close to the MONTA pre order prices. Thought I would let it pass in case it was inflammatory to some but it was part of how i rationalized my purchase. Still watches over the $200 kickstarter baseline start to become very hard to compare apples to apples on features and specs alone. We buy for more reasons than that and some designs, brands or owners will just sing to us as individuals more. 

I am pleased this has stayed pretty above board. Let’s keep it up! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> .
> I'm curious to know how the Oris 65 rivet bracelet compares as they are slightly similar in style versus their Aquis.


I've got the Oris divers 65 42 on bracelet and the Monta triumph. They're both lighter/thinner style bracelets. I feel the Monta bracelet is equal in quality to the Oris. I think it has very slightly better finishing. Both super comfortable. As I've said in another thread I think the Monta clasp is a bit long. On the whole I think the overall quality of my triumph is equal to the Oris.

I know Tag Heuer gets a bad wrap from some people but I have a 10 year old Tag Heuer Grand Carrera RS6 and that watch has a better quality bracelet than the Monta and Oris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> I did not look at the Triumph. And guys please..........know that my intention is not to rain on anybody's parade. I know how exciting it is to wait for pre-orders, as I have done a few myself, and am currently waiting on another. It sucks to hear someone write anything other than stellar reviews, ok? I get it. I hope these watches are everything you dreamed they would be, and I am thrilled you guys have watches inbound. I actually came away from this show with more respect for a few brands than I had before. I always thought of Raven as the third iteration of a mediocre micro. I was surprised by the quality of the offerings when I held them in my hand. Same with Formex and RalfTech. I thought of both of them as gimmicky, overdone watches. When seeing both in person I changed my mind. The booth I wanted to visit the most was Monta. The buzz on the forums about them made me excited to see them. I was personally underwhelmed.


I think everyone here wants honest opinions, so that is great, but when one opinion is so different then all the others it make people at least want to know why, and you have slammed the bracelet pretty hard calling it cheap feeling and less quality then a $90 bracelet, so I for one am kind of like hmmmmm. But that said we each have a right to our opinions


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

dorningarts said:


> I think everyone here wants honest opinions, so that is great, but when one opinion is so different then all the others it make people at least want to know why, and you have slammed the bracelet pretty hard calling it cheap feeling and less quality then a $90 bracelet, so I for one am kind of like hmmmmm. But that said we each have a right to our opinions


People hate on the old rattley Rolex bracelets, but I think they se the most comfortable to wear. Light and no hair pulling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

dorningarts said:


> I think everyone here wants honest opinions, so that is great, but when one opinion is so different then all the others it make people at least want to know why, and you have slammed the bracelet pretty hard calling it cheap feeling and less quality then a $90 bracelet, so I for one am kind of like hmmmmm. But that said we each have a right to our opinions


Yeah, yeah, that's great man. Keep in mind that my opinion is differing from reviewers that have been sent the watch. Not a bunch of you guys that are holding your watches right now. That I agree would be hard to understand how I thought so differently. Another member that actually went to the show and handled one at the top of page 69 also felt underwhelmed by bracelet. So lets wait until you guys get your watches in August to actually decide. I'm not sure how you guys can have solid opinions about your watches yet based on photos and reviews. I am super excited about your opinions once they arrive.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

bjn74 said:


> I've got the Oris divers 65 42 on bracelet and the Monta triumph. They're both lighter/thinner style bracelets. I feel the Monta bracelet is equal in quality to the Oris. I think it has very slightly better finishing. Both super comfortable. As I've said in another thread I think the Monta clasp is a bit long. On the whole I think the overall quality of my triumph is equal to the Oris.
> 
> I know Tag Heuer gets a bad wrap from some people but I have a 10 year old Tag Heuer Grand Carrera RS6 and that watch has a better quality bracelet than the Monta and Oris.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about the bracelet compared to the one that comes on the Ginault?


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> Yeah, yeah, that's great man. Keep in mind that my opinion is differing from reviewers that have been sent the watch. Not a bunch of you guys that are holding your watches right now. That I agree would be hard to understand how I thought so differently. Another member that actually went to the show and handled one at the top of page 69 also felt underwhelmed by bracelet. So lets wait until you guys get your watches in August to actually decide. I'm not sure how you guys can have solid opinions about your watches yet based on photos and reviews. I am super excited about your opinions once they arrive.


glad you think it is great  I have been in contact with people who own the first Oceanking and the Triumph, so I am not just going by reviewers, and yes they rave about the bracelet. And obviously you would expect a reaction when you came on, I mean I would, and everyone has been respectful


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

dorningarts said:


> glad you think it is great  I have been in contact with people who own the first Oceanking and the Triumph, so I am not just going by reviewers, and yes they rave about the bracelet. And obviously you would expect a reaction when you came on, I mean I would, and everyone has been respectful


Yes. Everyone has been respectful. That's why this forum is great. I don't have one incoming, the watch show is over so I can't go back and check it out again, so I think I will exit this thread and will participate if and when it is brought up again in August. Congrats on your Montas' gentlemen,


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> Yes. Everyone has been respectful. That's why this forum is great. I don't have one incoming, the watch show is over so I can't go back and check it out again, so I think I will exit this thread and will participate if and when it is brought up again in August. Congrats on your Montas' gentlemen,


I do appreciate your opinion, I just hope you are wrong!!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

dorningarts said:


> I do appreciate your opinion, I just hope you are wrong!!


I have no dog in this fight and, in speaking with a couple of owners of Monta Triumphs, they generally seem pretty pleased with their purchases.

The only point I will raise is the the potential for bias - either conscious or unconscious - when we voice opinions on watches (myself included).

As an owner (or soon-to-be owner in this case), I am going to be biased towards praising the watch as I will want to reinforce my decision to make the investment. Even if I don't like it, I likely will want to flip it in the future, so I have a financial incentive not to bash it. I seen it referred to as the old "pump and dump" pre-sales review.

If I were a "professional" reviewer / blogger, I would want to praise the watch as I'd want to keep getting samples to review. No one is going to send a sample watch to some reviewer who is overly critical. Even if the reviewer purchases their watches, there is still the bias towards future sales. No one wants to lose money and selling a watch you just publicly bashed isn't going to help maximize your price.

In some ways, I think the example of a person going to a watch show or store, handling the random watch, and voicing an opinion, is probably the most honest review possible. There is no motivation for positive or negative bias. It is just hard to do with most micros.

I'm going through the same sorting of opinions with the potential purchase of a JDM Seiko or maybe putting a deposit on the new Tudor GMT. Tough to decide sight-unseen.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> What about the bracelet compared to the one that comes on the Ginault?


Interesting question. I think the Monta has a nicer/dressier/more complex finishing. The ginault appears to have tighter tolerances, particularly where it fits to the case. Not that the Monta is bad in this way, but the ginault bracelet is a VERY tight fit to the case. Once again both very comfortable, but I find the ginault more versatile, purely because of the glide-lock type clasp. I wish all my watches had one!


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm a little surprised at the opinions of some about the bracelets of these watches. Like I said previously I think my Triumph has a better bracelet than the tag aquaracer and Oris aquis depth Guage that I owned. I'd put the quality on par with my black bay I owned and same as my SMPc, though the Triumph bracelet fits the case tighter than any Omega I've owned. 

I really don't think anyone who orders one will be disappointed in it. I'm looking forward to a blue OK to compliment my black SMPc. 

To each their own though, that's the beauty of this forum. Even with differing opinions it's most always said with respect.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks all for sharing. I love reading this. 
Congratulations all for the reasoned and thoughtful replies. 

Wheelbuilder- Thanks for sharing your thoughts after actually holding one. Now I wish I was closer and able to hold a Monta first.. Still mulling my first purchase of one.

AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Thanks all for sharing. I love reading this.
> Congratulations all for the reasoned and thoughtful replies.
> 
> Wheelbuilder- Thanks for sharing your thoughts after actually holding one. Now I wish I was closer and able to hold a Monta first.. Still mulling my first purchase of one.
> ...


It really has been a great read, could you elaborate on your thoughts, did you preorder, or do you have a Monta?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another IG pic from I think yesterday.










I for one like bracelets that are simple and not bulky. Also I reckon I have a hard time past a certain point determining bracelet quality beyond design.

Anyone know if the links are shorter (closer together) than a standard oyster bracelet? I like shorter links as I get more of them on my scrawny wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

Bracelets are an interesting point as each of us comes from a different baseline. I used to love big bulky bracelets like the one that Anonimo used to make and the Panerai bracelet. After that, even high end bracelets felt too light. Wearing the heavy ones was uncomfortable after a while though. After having had many bracelets that ranged from those bulky ones to lightweight ones (titanium and carbon fiber), I’ve found that like watch design, there is a sweet spot of heft, articulation, link design, finish, clasp mechanism and lastly micro adjustment. I was skeptical about Monta but based on the patents they’ve secured and what I am looking for in a bracelet, I think they’ve got a winner in the V2 Ocean King. It just seems like the right “balance” so to speak.

I’ll have to reserve final judgment until my watch actually arrives in hand, but the pics show well finished, beveled, medium size links held together with a screw system (so there should be little “flexing” like can happen with link pins) and a tool-free micro-adjustment clasp. With the reputation of Everest bands, I believe it will be excellent. I am also basing it on a NATO strap I recently ordered from Monta for my Aqua Terra. The Omega bracelet is good, but their standard butterfly doesn’t have micro-adjustment. I splurged for an Omega NATO, but the Monta strap is better thought out. The buckle has a channel that fits against the strap and the hardware holds the strap better. The quality is far better than the price, so I was convinced to pre-order the new Ocean King.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Lemon328i said:


> Bracelets are an interesting point as each of us comes from a different baseline. I used to love big bulky bracelets like the one that Anonimo used to make and the Panerai bracelet. After that, even high end bracelets felt too light. Wearing the heavy ones was uncomfortable after a while though. After having had many bracelets that ranged from those bulky ones to lightweight ones (titanium and carbon fiber), I've found that like watch design, there is a sweet spot of heft, articulation, link design, finish, clasp mechanism and lastly micro adjustment. I was skeptical about Monta but based on the patents they've secured and what I am looking for in a bracelet, I think they've got a winner in the V2 Ocean King. It just seems like the right "balance" so to speak.
> 
> I'll have to reserve final judgment until my watch actually arrives in hand, but the pics show well finished, beveled, medium size links held together with a screw system (so there should be little "flexing" like can happen with link pins) and a tool-free micro-adjustment clasp. With the reputation of Everest bands, I believe it will be excellent. I am also basing it on a NATO strap I recently ordered from Monta for my Aqua Terra. The Omega bracelet is good, but their standard butterfly doesn't have micro-adjustment. I splurged for an Omega NATO, but the Monta strap is better thought out. The buckle has a channel that fits against the strap and the hardware holds the strap better. The quality is far better than the price, so I was convinced to pre-order the new Ocean King.


I agree with your point on this, I think you put it exactly right, I want a slim/sleek watch in general. Average Bros review mentioned that he felt it was easy to make a thick bracelet seem high quality, but harder to actually do a high quality slim bracelet , which he had in his hand, so I hope we all agree with him come August


----------



## Gabe1 (Jul 24, 2015)

I just saw a couple of OK Gen1s for sale (the Eterna cal39s that sold originally for $3,750). one for $1,250 shipped and another offer for $1,500. Guess this is not a brand that holds value...


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Gabe1 said:


> I just saw a couple of OK Gen1s for sale (the Eterna cal39s that sold originally for $3,750). one for $1,250 shipped and another offer for $1,500. Guess this is not a brand that holds value...


Not at $3750, no. They recognized that the price wasn't working. They got rid of their retailers and began selling direct for much cheaper. On rubber, the Gen 1 OceanKing then sold at $1,995.

Changing the price so significantly was obviously going to cut into the resell market on the existing OceanKings. Monta recognized that, and from what I understand, they made it up to their Gen1 buyers with price adjustment rebates. They did not have to do that. Pretty impressed that they did.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hard to sell a gen 1 for more than the preorder for gen 2. I think the gen 2 price has fixed the market. 

I for one wouldn’t pay more for a gen 1. I like everything about gen 2 including the movement change. Well actually I prefer the gen 1 hand shape. Slap that handset into gen 2 and...perfection! However they are close enough that I am very happy with gen 2. 

Now there may be some that prefer gen 1 but those seem to be quieter voices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabe1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Zinzan said:


> Not at $3750, no. They recognized that the price wasn't working. They got rid of their retailers and began selling direct for much cheaper. On rubber, the Gen 1 OceanKing then sold at $1,995.
> 
> Changing the price so significantly was obviously going to cut into the resell market on the existing OceanKings. Monta recognized that, and from what I understand, they made it up to their Gen1 buyers with price adjustment rebates. They did not have to do that. Pretty impressed that they did.


I read on some other thread they only gave them a partial refund... something like a $400 or $600 (or 50% on a Triumph). Not as "stand-up guys" as you might think... the effectively stiffed Gen1 buyers in my books.
Also, everything the group sells is way overpriced; $55 NATOs? C'mon, there are at least a half dozen equivalent options available online for about 1/2-1/3.
I could say: "Not for me, but I wish them the best of luck", but I'll be surprised if they're in business in 5 years time.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Another IG pic from I think yesterday.
> 
> I for one like bracelets that are simple and not bulky. Also I reckon I have a hard time past a certain point determining bracelet quality beyond design.
> 
> ...


Seems roughly the same or a tad longer on the Monta. My scrawny 6.75" wrists had 4 full links on the 6 o'clock side of the bracelet on both the Monta Oceanking 1st gen and the Rolex SubC but I think the clasp was a little more offset to the 12 o'clock side under my wrist on the Monta.

To me the gen 2 seems more like an evolution of the gen 1 rather than its new and better replacement. They're a little different with the only benefit on the new one being a lumed bezel and ratcheting clasp. The new case looks great but the old one felt really nice in hand and on the wrist. I'd be perfectly happy with the gen 1 case if they kept it. The only sad part is the domed crystal on the gen 1 was fantastic although the AR coating wasn't the most effective (i.e. Omega or Breitling clarity levels).


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gabe1 said:


> I read on some other thread they only gave them a partial refund... something like a $400 or $600 (or 50% on a Triumph). Not as "stand-up guys" as you might think... the effectively stiffed Gen1 buyers in my books.
> Also, everything the group sells is way overpriced; $55 NATOs? C'mon, there are at least a half dozen equivalent options available online for about 1/2-1/3.
> I could say: "Not for me, but I wish them the best of luck", but I'll be surprised if they're in business in 5 years time.


If you are into collecting watches and accessories hoping to find value... Well it will be a rough road. These are luxury items not necessities from a $260k Richard Mille to Patek, and Rolex. Sure I think a g shock or a few citizens and seiko might be a deal. We over pay for what we want and a well made sub 2k watch is in demand.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Gabe1 said:


> I read on some other thread they only gave them a partial refund... something like a $400 or $600 (or 50% on a Triumph). Not as "stand-up guys" as you might think... the effectively stiffed Gen1 buyers in my books.
> Also, everything the group sells is way overpriced; $55 NATOs? C'mon, there are at least a half dozen equivalent options available online for about 1/2-1/3.
> I could say: "Not for me, but I wish them the best of luck", but I'll be surprised if they're in business in 5 years time.


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but have you actually tried/handles the Monta nato? I've got one, as well as other natos that cost around $20. The quality difference is massive. The hardware on the Monta is significantly more robust and well made and the material is way better quality. That's a comparison. Against natos about 1/3 the price. I can't compare to other 'premium' natos like phenomenato as I've never handled those. But based on my $20 nato the Monta ones are at least twice as good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchabel (May 4, 2017)

Has anyone done a comparison between Phenomenatos, Alphashark natos and Monta's natos?


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

watchabel said:


> Has anyone done a comparison between Phenomenatos, Alphashark natos and Monta's natos?


I haven't seen a comparison anywhere yet. As mentioned above I have one and am really impressed. Based on other options though they are in a price range by themselves. There's one review on YouTube (average bros I think) and he loved it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I am not a fan of NATOs, mostly due to the bulk. I did want one though on a seaforth to turn into a single pass RAF style strap though and did a ton of research. 

Bottom line, the PhenomeNATO while expensive is very nice. The quality and thinness of the material is fantastic along with the hardware. A massive jump up from the average $20-30 NATOS I've handled. It has a high quality look and feel that is evident in hand. I would happily buy one again if needed and especially if they ever make RAF straps.

Bottom line is yes, we are overpaying for watches (all watches over $50). But no one makes us, so if it sings to someone and its financial prudent for you to do so, go for it.

PS I think there is a comparison to the blueshark and phenomenaTo somewhere...


----------



## Gabe1 (Jul 24, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> If you are into collecting watches and accessories hoping to find value... Well it will be a rough road. These are luxury items not necessities from a $260k Richard Mille to Patek, and Rolex. Sure I think a g shock or a few citizens and seiko might be a deal. We over pay for what we want and a well made sub 2k watch is in demand.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I agree any watch over $50 is already poor value, as it is obsolete tech and therefore a luxury. Luxury goes beyond the material, needs some cachet, history or some story, pedigree, etc. Monta has none - and their designs are derivative of Rolex (by their own admission the OK is inspired in the Sea-Dweller).

Some compare Monta to offerings from Longines, Oris, etc, which is apples to oranges, as the other companies have physical retail stores. So in reality a more fair comparison isn't in the $2k range, but in the $3k-$3,5k neighborhood. Buying a watch online is not the same as experiencing it at a store. If Monta keeps gathering support, other independents may catch a whiff and bump up their prices as well; will make this hobby so much more expensive.

Quality in their straps is a tough argue. Even in the Average Bros video review they fray the strap just by attempting to thread it. They brush it off saying they can run it by a lighter, but that ain't even happened to any of my $20-$30 seatbelt NATOs (of which I own many, and honestly don't know how much better it can get to justify $55).


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Gabe1 said:


> I agree any watch over $50 is already poor value, as it is obsolete tech and therefore a luxury. Luxury goes beyond the material, needs some cachet, history or some story, pedigree, etc. Monta has none - and their designs are derivative of Rolex (by their own admission the OK is inspired in the Sea-Dweller).
> 
> Some compare Monta to offerings from Longines, Oris, etc, which is apples to oranges, as the other companies have physical retail stores. So in reality a more fair comparison isn't in the $2k range, but in the $3k-$3,5k neighborhood. Buying a watch online is not the same as experiencing it at a store. If Monta keeps gathering support, other independents may catch a whiff and bump up their prices as well; will make this hobby so much more expensive.
> 
> Quality in their straps is a tough argue. Even in the Average Bros video review they fray the strap just by attempting to thread it. They brush it off saying they can run it by a lighter, but that ain't even happened to any of my $20-$30 seatbelt NATOs (of which I own many, and honestly don't know how much better it can get to justify $55).


 It is simple, the design, finishing is above Oris, Longines even Tudor to MANY who have handled it, period. ( I am sure some don't feel that way as well) I understand if you don't like it, but I think you are way overthinking this


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The Nato doesn't really interest me, I feel natos are hit or miss depending on the watch. After wearing some Erika's original straps, if I'm not using the bracelet or runner it will be on one of her straps. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gabe1 said:


> I agree any watch over $50 is already poor value, as it is obsolete tech and therefore a luxury. Luxury goes beyond the material, needs some cachet, history or some story, pedigree, etc. Monta has none - and their designs are derivative of Rolex (by their own admission the OK is inspired in the Sea-Dweller).
> 
> Some compare Monta to offerings from Longines, Oris, etc, which is apples to oranges, as the other companies have physical retail stores. So in reality a more fair comparison isn't in the $2k range, but in the $3k-$3,5k neighborhood. Buying a watch online is not the same as experiencing it at a store. If Monta keeps gathering support, other independents may catch a whiff and bump up their prices as well; will make this hobby so much more expensive.
> 
> Quality in their straps is a tough argue. Even in the Average Bros video review they fray the strap just by attempting to thread it. They brush it off saying they can run it by a lighter, but that ain't even happened to any of my $20-$30 seatbelt NATOs (of which I own many, and honestly don't know how much better it can get to justify $55).


The global retail landscape is changing I personally would much rather support Monta they buy into a faux history. With some exceptions most of the brands have been, bought, sold, gone through bankruptcy, closed down, re opened. They are now owned by conglomerates or someone who had the money to buy the name, so what legacy are you really buying? . If you look at clothing, gone are the days of the giant brands only and a trip to the mall. Much like the booming micro beer and distillery world clothing, watches and jewelry are running to the front of the line of micro, local bespoke production. If I had a problem with my longines legend diver would I talk to the owner of longines? If I have a question Justin answers. If want a less expensive but by no means lower quality watch well then I can ask docvail or Jason lim I personally love the idea of small businesses and that's where my dollars have been going. And again pricing on these watches and watches in general is. Personal issue so let's not look for value.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabe1 (Jul 24, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> The global retail landscape is changing I personally would much rather support Monta they buy into a faux history. With some exceptions most of the brands have been, bought, sold, gone through bankruptcy, closed down, re opened. They are now owned by conglomerates or someone who had the money to buy the name, so what legacy are you really buying? . If you look at clothing, gone are the days of the giant brands only and a trip to the mall. Much like the booming micro beer and distillery world clothing, watches and jewelry are running to the front of the line of micro, local bespoke production. If I had a problem with my longines legend diver would I talk to the owner of longines? If I have a question Justin answers. If want a less expensive but by no means lower quality watch well then I can ask docvail or Jason lim I personally love the idea of small businesses and that's where my dollars have been going. And again pricing on these watches and watches in general is. Personal issue so let's not look for value.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


What about Oris? They're an independent brand with real history (over 100 years old)


----------



## Gabe1 (Jul 24, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> The global retail landscape is changing I personally would much rather support Monta they buy into a faux history. With some exceptions most of the brands have been, bought, sold, gone through bankruptcy, closed down, re opened. They are now owned by conglomerates or someone who had the money to buy the name, so what legacy are you really buying? . If you look at clothing, gone are the days of the giant brands only and a trip to the mall. Much like the booming micro beer and distillery world clothing, watches and jewelry are running to the front of the line of micro, local bespoke production. If I had a problem with my longines legend diver would I talk to the owner of longines? If I have a question Justin answers. If want a less expensive but by no means lower quality watch well then I can ask docvail or Jason lim I personally love the idea of small businesses and that's where my dollars have been going. And again pricing on these watches and watches in general is. Personal issue so let's not look for value.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


What about Oris? They're an independent brand with real history (over 100 years old)


----------



## Gabe1 (Jul 24, 2015)

I remember when Monta started, with their $3,550 OK... They were hyping online at A Blog to Watch and the founder of Niall was ever so supportive in the comment sections, stating Monta would surely keep growing, just as they were. Niall just bit the dust.
Interesting read:

All-In - The Rise and Fall of a Microbrand - Janis Trading Company

Niall claimed they were a luxury company, so does Monta, however things do not become luxury, just because their makers claim it to be so. I don't believe Monta will be around for the long haul. Other micros will rise and some existing micros will keep producing attractive offers at more affordable prices. Until the an American brand can (or a conglomerate of brands come together to) produce a movement than can be manufactured at scale, "American" matchmaking will remain second tier.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gabe1 said:


> I remember when Monta started, with their $3,550 OK... They were hyping online at A Blog to Watch and the founder of Niall was ever so supportive in the comment sections, stating Monta would surely keep growing, just as they were. Niall just bit the dust.
> Interesting read:
> 
> All-In - The Rise and Fall of a Microbrand - Janis Trading Company
> ...


I said there were exceptions to the rule, oris sure is one. And as far as predicting the demise of a company not sure how are why you want that to happen, but they are everest bands and they have a good history, I am totally comfortable buying and supporting a company such as them. Also not sure why you can't just be luxury, tesla did, micro breweries produce premium products, there are clothing producers that pop up and are luxury. Opinions in the watch world are so ridgid, no reason to be that way. Never heard of Niall and it doesn't seem relevant.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Deleted after thinking twice!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I for one am just happy and excited to talk watches here on WUS. Whether that be Monta, Seiko, Omega or whatever Armida just released, or the newest micro. I love hearing others opinions as long as it is respectful. My wife can only take so much walk talk a day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I for one am just happy and excited to talk watches here on WUS. Whether that be Monta, Seiko, Omega or whatever Armida just released, or the newest micro. I love hearing others opinions as long as it is respectful. My wife can only take so much walk talk a day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know, you are right. I probably shouldn't have posted what I did. I should have thought twice, because even I am excited to see the photos and hear about the particulars of the Monta or any other brand for that matter. That is why I am on the forum to begin with. It was short sighted of me to post that opinion which I could easily have kept to myself. Hell, I even really like the Aquatico Nautilus, and wish there were review threads on that watch.......... I understand why there isn't, but it is still a nice looking diver.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> Not referring to you JLS as I don't know if you own a previous Monta or not, but I get really suspicious of intent when members cheerlead a watch so vigorously when they don't own one yet. There are a few people in this thread doing that, and it makes me wonder if there is something going on behind the scenes...
> 
> ...I often wonder about review sites and forum members that are a little too excited with their praise.


I think it's reasonable to never take online reviews/opinions at face value, unless you have learned to respect the poster's other opinions. And even then, your opinion and theirs may not always be the same.

When I read strong opinions one way or the other on watches that are on my radar, I do often check out that poster's other opinions. In this case, at least one of the negative commenter's clearly has it out for Monta. Which is fine, he is entitled to his opinion, but I get it already. Not talking about you, wheelbuilder.

I only know a few of the posters in this thread by reputation, and I enjoy reading their excitement with these Montas. Personally, I've never seen one live, but have been an Everest customer, and respected the candor of DiMartini on his Worn & Would podcast appearance. The OceanKing is on my radar. It wasn't on my radar at $3,000+. But even with the price cut, I haven't pre-ordered. The pre-order price isn't compelling enough for me to take a chance before the production models are seen, especially when I have deposits on three other watches at the moment.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> You know, you are right. I probably shouldn't have posted what I did. I should have thought twice, because even I am excited to see the photos and hear about the particulars of the Monta or any other brand for that matter. That is why I am on the forum to begin with. It was short sighted of me to post that opinion which I could easily have kept to myself. Hell, I even really like the Aquatico Nautilus, and wish there were review threads on that watch.......... I understand why there isn't, but it is still a nice looking diver.


Just tipping my cap to you for this gentlemanly post.

There are others on this forum and in the world at large that could benefit by seeing your example of how to communicate a position that may run contrary to others.

I admit i have refrained in some threads from wading in, even while planning on being diplomatic, polite and respectful, so as not to upset the applecart and suffer the unwarranted wrath of others who also may not be able to accept criticism or questions about something in a level headed manner. Really we all should hold these things loosely, i try to. I didn't design or build any watches here, at worst i would have to admit my folly of spending too much on watches!

Now when were these watches being released?...Ah pre-orders...so much time to twiddle our thumbs with. I for one have actually always enjoyed pre-orders and at least a little delayed gratification.


----------



## Gabe1 (Jul 24, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> I said there were exceptions to the rule, oris sure is one. And as far as predicting the demise of a company not sure how are why you want that to happen, but they are everest bands and they have a good history, I am totally comfortable buying and supporting a company such as them. Also not sure why you can't just be luxury, tesla did, micro breweries produce premium products, there are clothing producers that pop up and are luxury. Opinions in the watch world are so ridgid, no reason to be that way. Never heard of Niall and it doesn't seem relevant.


Don't like the company. They slashed their prices in half and gave their first buyers just a symbolic $400-$600 refund (not as much as first buyers "invested"... *ahem* over-spent). Also, I think the group overprices their products. $55 NATOs, $200 silicon bands, etc. They claim quality, but in the Average Bros review they guy frays the Nato just by tucking it in the first keeper.

Talking about Everest's experience, when Monta first launched, with their $3,550 OK, they had such great support from people claiming that their experience in the watch realm would make the thrive, however after reading the recent ABTW article, it's clear they had as much experience as a tire manufacturer wanting to make a race car.

I hope micros/strat-ups of the future can look back at study cases, like Niall and Monta, learn the lesson and price their watches/straps/etc reasonably.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gabe1 said:


> Don't like the company. They slashed their prices in half and gave their first buyers just a symbolic $400-$600 refund (not as much as first buyers "invested"... *ahem* over-spent). Also, I think the group overprices their products. $55 NATOs, $200 silicon bands, etc. They claim quality, but in the Average Bros review they guy frays the Nato just by tucking it in the first keeper.
> 
> Talking about Everest's experience, when Monta first launched, with their $3,550 OK, they had such great support from people claiming that their experience in the watch realm would make the thrive, however after reading the recent ABTW article, it's clear they had as much experience as a tire manufacturer wanting to make a race car.
> 
> I hope micros/strat-ups of the future can look back at study cases, like Niall and Monta, learn the lesson and price their watches/straps/etc reasonably.


So I was one of Monta biggest opponents when they launched the original OK. Priced way too high. They originally planned a retail launch, they no doubt botched the launch. But how many companies actually send out checks and apologize? Right or wrong they pushed through and rebuilt their pricing structure. They are near that 1500-2k price that could use some fresh air. The design is what brought me in. Again I think it's fun to hop on to a growing business. I've been critical of mkii so I value skeptical opinions. I am by no means a fan boy or brain washed, I'm just excited about a good looking watch, that's well made and at a price I can stomach. If you want bad business practices to harp on look at mkii and what they do too their customers(8 years of holding deposits and no watch delivery all while yao travels the world produces other watches and spends lavishly) by most accounts Monta is stellar in customer service regards so in the end its a growing brand that made a mistake, has seemingly corrected it and will try to move forward, they obviously won't get your money and that is OK but they got mine and that's ok too.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

watchabel said:


> Has anyone done a comparison between Phenomenatos, Alphashark natos and Monta's natos?


I have straps from all three along with Omega, ToxicNATO, Cincy, C&B, Timefactors, NSW & Maratac. All have pros and cons, but the Monta strap offers a lot of value for the money. The thickness is like AlphaShark perhaps a bit less "shiney", the hardware is unique; it hugs the strap especially well including a recessed buckle. If I had to break it down, I'd say that Phenomenato offers a product as good as Omega's for less $ but remains in a luxury class of NATO straps. Monta is more like an evolved "go anywhere, do anything" NATO strap. As long as your watch has brushed elements, it will look and feel great. My personal ranking for value to price is Maratac, Monta and Phenomenato, but I am mainly wearing the Monta with a Sinn 856, Archimedes Chrono, and Omega Aqua Terra. The thought put into this strap convinced me to pre-order an Ocean King.


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

I shared similar concerns with many of you about a new micro on the scene, but what stands out to me is Monta’s technical development. Micros to date have mainly been about value, sometimes design (like the cool Halios Puck) but, correct me if I am wrong, Monta is the first to have patents issued for key features. Sinn and Damasko have done well by patenting horological innovation, so Monta seems to be in good company!


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Gabe1 said:


> Don't like the company. They slashed their prices in half and gave their first buyers just a symbolic $400-$600 refund (not as much as first buyers "invested"... *ahem* over-spent). Also, I think the group overprices their products. $55 NATOs, $200 silicon bands, etc. They claim quality, but in the Average Bros review they guy frays the Nato just by tucking it in the first keeper.
> 
> Talking about Everest's experience, when Monta first launched, with their $3,550 OK, they had such great support from people claiming that their experience in the watch realm would make the thrive, however after reading the recent ABTW article, it's clear they had as much experience as a tire manufacturer wanting to make a race car.
> 
> I hope micros/strat-ups of the future can look back at study cases, like Niall and Monta, learn the lesson and price their watches/straps/etc reasonably.


I have read all your comments, and I disagree. I doubt many companies would react to making a business model mistake as well as Monta did, and everything I see them doing makes me think they have a real shot at long lasting success, and yes I am a fan, and a customer. All this being said, you have a right to your opinion.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Gabe1 said:


> Don't like the company. They slashed their prices in half and gave their first buyers just a symbolic $400-$600 refund (not as much as first buyers "invested"... *ahem* over-spent). Also, I think the group overprices their products. $55 NATOs, $200 silicon bands, etc. They claim quality, but in the Average Bros review they guy frays the Nato just by tucking it in the first keeper.
> 
> Talking about Everest's experience, when Monta first launched, with their $3,550 OK, they had such great support from people claiming that their experience in the watch realm would make the thrive, however after reading the recent ABTW article, it's clear they had as much experience as a tire manufacturer wanting to make a race car.
> 
> I hope micros/strat-ups of the future can look back at study cases, like Niall and Monta, learn the lesson and price their watches/straps/etc reasonably.[/QUOTE


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Intrigued by the new OK with gilt finish. Need a daily driver and really love the gold accents. Not overly done. Just concerned about the whole concept of micro brands and possibility of company folding. I guess their added stakes with patents would give them every reason to keep on truckin


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Gabe1 said:


> Don't like the company.


LOL, we would have never guessed. ;-)



Gabe1 said:


> They slashed their prices in half and gave their first buyers just a symbolic $400-$600 refund


Well, they couldn't really yank away the retailer's margin on the Gen 1 sales. With the refunds, I don't think Monta made anything on those OceanKings. You seem more upset about it than the handful of Gen 1 buyers.



Gabe1 said:


> ... after reading the recent ABTW article, it's clear they had as much experience as a tire manufacturer wanting to make a race car.


That's probably fair, and was about what I thought when I first heard about Everest/Monta watches a couple years ago. Two years on, they've undoubtedly learned a few things. Personally, I wish them much success, but time will tell.

Speaking of ABTW, you remind me a lot of Dr. Dro in the comments. But again, he/you/ya'll are entitled to your opinion(s).


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Really can’t decide between gilt and glossy black on the OK. Not huge into gilt finishes but think this one was done really well and not overdone. I wonder if I would tire of the gold, but the glossy black looks a bit simple next to the gilt. The gilt also makes the minute markers pop a bit more. But again, the simple clean look is quite nice


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Heffdog116 said:


> Really can't decide between gilt and glossy black on the OK. Not huge into gilt finishes but think this one was done really well and not overdone. I wonder if I would tire of the gold, but the glossy black looks a bit simple next to the gilt. The gilt also makes the minute markers pop a bit more. But again, the simple clean look is quite nice


Both good. I thought the minute markers on the gilt looked finer and more subtle which I like.

For me I know I can tire of matte black dials especially if they appear a washed out grey in some lights and while the gilt is tastefully done it wouldn't have a lasting appeal to me.

I like the clean rich simplicity of the gloss black. It will be pretty versatile.

Choose whichever sings more. Both look great in their own way.

Todays IG (I think)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

I’m looking for a watch to wear to work every day. I’m an attorney so that means some days I’ll be in full suit, other days blue jeans and a polo. I think both color variants will be versatile enough for me. Just think the gilt has the coolness. This is first gilt I’ve been drawn to


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Both good. I thought the minute markers on the gilt looked finer and more subtle which I like.
> 
> For me I know I can tire of matte black dials especially if they appear a washed out grey in some lights and while the gilt is tastefully done it wouldn't have a lasting appeal to me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought about the gilt too, and I think I would tire of it somewhat. What I would like to see is a gloss black with gilt, that would be great But I went for the gloss black as well, it will stand up in terms of versatility, and I just don't think I will tire of it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> I have owned way more watches then I care to count and sometimes it is hard to say what really makes a watch gel for me let alone to speak for someone else. Looks, quality, etc are all of course subjective. I was not that moved by the Halios Seaforth when first released however I decided to give it a try on the second run and its become a favorite of mine. After admiring the Oris Aquis for some time I finally bought one and it just didn't quite do "it" for me long term so it did not last long. The Aquis felt a bit higher quality then the Seaforth however the heart wants what the heart wants. I strongly prefer divers however I strongly prefer the 2 non diver Oris(s?) I have over the Aquis I briefly owned. Doesn't mean the Aquis wasn't a great watch, it just wasn't the great watch for me. I may try out the 39.5 Aquis which fortunately enough is available at a local AD now and see if it gels better.


I agree, buying a watch is not just about an ordering of finishing and specifications, but how you react viscerally to it. I had the same issue with Grand Seikos, wonderfully finished watches, but I found the precision of fit to be disappointing, and the designs were simply not compelling enough for me to pull the trigger. The only one I really liked was the limited edition SBGW253, but I felt that the case needed contrasting brushed and polished finishes to truly showcase the quality of finishing. This is why I would find it hard to spend Monta level money on a microbrand watch that I could not try on in person.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

wheelbuilder said:


> It's all good man, but please, don't misread and then post what you "think" I said. I didn't say a cheap Citizen bracelet......I said I thought of my WatchGecko Jubilee bracelet I have on one of my Citizens. And to the other poster, no I'm not equating weight to quality. Who knows man, maybe these particular watches were beat up, or samples or something he brought to the show. I wanted to love it. I love watches. I'm not a hater "except for some homages", and these bracelets did not drape well, the links themselves looked a little rough and there was quite a bit of lateral movement. Some people think that is a plus, so that one is purely personal.


The evaluation of bracelets can be subjective at times. I personally like bracelets that are very supple, yet exhibit as little unwanted lateral movement as possible, as I consider that to be an indication of exceptionally precise manufacturing tolerances. For me, the Vacheron Constantin Overseas bracelet exemplifies these qualities, as does the Rolex Submariner. And I find that the Tudor Black Bay comes close to the Rolex in this regard.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

bjn74 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but have you actually tried/handles the Monta nato? I've got one, as well as other natos that cost around $20. The quality difference is massive. The hardware on the Monta is significantly more robust and well made and the material is way better quality. That's a comparison. Against natos about 1/3 the price. I can't compare to other 'premium' natos like phenomenato as I've never handled those. But based on my $20 nato the Monta ones are at least twice as good.


Try a NATO from Moose Straps,

https://www.moosestrap.com/

I think they're an absolute bargain at $20.


----------



## Gabe1 (Jul 24, 2015)

One of Monta's biggest sale points is "quality". On another WUS thread I read of a couple OK Gen1 buyers who had issues with their cal. 39 getting stuck in date changing (presumably due to over-oiling) - they even posted live photos as evidence. In my books, that is a grave oversight on behalf of the company; personally, this issue hasn't happened with any of my other micros, ETAs... not even with my SKX!

Cheers to those who have spent money on Monta, those who haven't yet, and those, like me, who never will alike. I just hope watch collecting (specially from micros) remains affordable forever. I'm out.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Gabe1 said:


> One of Monta's biggest sale points is "quality". On another WUS thread I read of a couple OK Gen1 buyers who had issues with their cal. 39 getting stuck in date changing (presumably due to over-oiling) - they even posted live photos as evidence. In my books, that is a grave oversight on behalf of the company; personally, this issue hasn't happened with any of my other micros, ETAs... not even with my SKX!
> 
> Cheers to those who have spent money on Monta, those who haven't yet, and those, like me, who never will alike. I just hope watch collecting (specially from micros) remains affordable forever. I'm out.


It was actually pointed out on that thread that the movement used on Gen 1 (Eterna 3909a) had that design fault


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Gabe1 said:


> One of Monta's biggest sale points is "quality". On another WUS thread I read of a couple OK Gen1 buyers who had issues with their cal. 39 getting stuck in date changing (presumably due to over-oiling) - they even posted live photos as evidence. In my books, that is a grave oversight on behalf of the company; personally, this issue hasn't happened with any of my other micros, ETAs... not even with my SKX!
> 
> Cheers to those who have spent money on Monta, those who haven't yet, and those, like me, who never will alike. I just hope watch collecting (specially from micros) remains affordable forever. I'm out.


You are looking for anything to criticize, it seems you are trying just a bit too hard, I think you secretly love the Oceanking


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Been staring at the OK for the past week. Something I can’t un-see. Does the index at 12 count as 3? There are only 3 minute markers to the left or right of the 12 marker. I’m assuming they did it for space constraints and didn’t want to clutter it, but then it’s missing the indices. So would each side of the 12 marker be the “missing” minute marker, with the center of the 12 marker actually being true 12? Obviously reading a bit into it but hey, that’s why we’re here


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Heffdog116 said:


> Been staring at the OK for the past week. Something I can't un-see. Does the index at 12 count as 3? There are only 3 minute markers to the left or right of the 12 marker. I'm assuming they did it for space constraints and didn't want to clutter it, but then it's missing the indices. So would each side of the 12 marker be the "missing" minute marker, with the center of the 12 marker actually being true 12? Obviously reading a bit into it but hey, that's why we're here


I would say you are correct. I have had other watches that are similar with large 12 indices.

In fact I think the OK does it a bit better than my SMP which also has a large 12 marker.

Doesn't bother me.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great IG photo showing the profile in wrist. Very encouraging for us humble wristed.










-If- that is Justin from MONTA I think he told me his wrist is about 6.75-7" when I was trying to get a read on fit earlier.

The rubber does look a bit bulky though at the lugs. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

mleok said:


> Try a NATO from Moose Straps,
> 
> https://www.moosestrap.com/
> 
> I think they're an absolute bargain at $20.


Thanks for the link. I've found it hard to find the 'right' nato. I have smallish wrists at 6.75 inches and I don't like having to fold the nato end back over itself. I find it too bulky. The Monta nato is specifically designed to NOT be folded back over on its end. 3 layers of the strap will not fit into the sliding keeper.

So, the Monta nato is short (relatively) at 270mm. At that length it works on my wrist size and the sliding keeper keeps the end neat. If I get a cheep nato I can cut off the end and achieve the same end point, but it feels cheap. Some of the other premium natos I don't think I'd want to cut short. So trying to find a premium nato short enough to not fold back on itself, and with a floating outer keeper is not easy! 270mm is the max I can go. I think moose straps have the sliding outer keeper so for $20 might try one. Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

I never actually noticed that about the minute markers until it was pointed out. 

I guess the difference is most dive watches, (taking cues from the sub, but also including watches with baguette indices like the Samurai, and Orient Mako
USA) either have the minute markers on the rehaut/chapter ring, or on the dial OUTSIDE of the indices.

Doesn't bother me either. What does bother me is I'd love to have a blue OK and a grey or green Triumph, but I can't afford either.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

bjn74 said:


> Thanks for the link. I've found it hard to find the 'right' nato. I have smallish wrists at 6.75 inches and I don't like having to fold the nato end back over itself. I find it too bulky. The Monta nato is specifically designed to NOT be folded back over on its end. 3 layers of the strap will not fit into the sliding keeper.
> 
> So, the Monta nato is short (relatively) at 270mm. At that length it works on my wrist size and the sliding keeper keeps the end neat. If I get a cheep nato I can cut off the end and achieve the same end point, but it feels cheap. Some of the other premium natos I don't think I'd want to cut short. So trying to find a premium nato short enough to not fold back on itself, and with a floating outer keeper is not easy! 270mm is the max I can go. I think moose straps have the sliding outer keeper so for $20 might try one. Thanks again!


I have a 6.75" wrist as well. The Moose strap has fixed keepers and the length is such that you'll have to fold it back. But, the Premium Slim version is very slim, and folding it back does not result in significant bulk. This is a photo of mine.

View attachment 13180669


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The gilt OK proto landed tonight 
More pics to come
Very happy so far. Great size. Wears great on my 6.8" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The gilt OK proto landed tonight
> More pics to come
> Very happy so far. Great size. Wears great on my 6.8" wrist.


It begins...

Looking forward to your thoughts and pics. I will live vicariously with my similar sized wrist!

Curious to see at the end of its visit if you feel affirmed in your gilt choice or if you would prefer a different combo...or just want to add another 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

The matte dial is beautiful. Kind of makes me wish the date matched instead of the white


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I understand the thought that the white date wheel will balance the large 12 marker but there is a lot of bright metal at 6 and a black wheel may have worked better. 

Hard to tell without having it on the wrist. It’s likely fine as is. How the light plays on the dial will likely change the feel too in some way. 

We will see...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Hmmm... there is *1000 ft - 304 m * on the dial. To be accurate 1000 ft is 304.8 m, so after round it should be *305 m*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A few quick cell pics
I love how it wears on my wrist, low profile, flat caseback and a super comfortable bracelet make it a dream on the wrist. 
I always loved the B.B. aesthetically and while not horrible, the Monta just feels better on the wrist. The size is also perfect for me, better than the Triumph and not as big as the B.B. (which is ok ok my wrist). It sorts of wears like a SubC but with a less squarish case, more fluid lines. The bezel operates very smoothly with firm yet soft feeling clicks. It's unlike other bezels I've had, hard to explain, but I like it. Crown operation is smooth, clicks into positions cleanly and winds smoothly too. If i was to neatpick I'd say that I'd wish the crown was maybe a tad larger. 
Those are my thoughts for now fellas. 


















One more from last night


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I understand the thought that the white date wheel will balance the large 12 marker but there is a lot of bright metal at 6 and a black wheel may have worked better.
> 
> Hard to tell without having it on the wrist. It's likely fine as is. How the light plays on the dial will likely change the feel too in some way.
> 
> ...


So I went back and forth on this as well. 
I thought a black date wheel was a must initially but I've made a turn and definitely can live with the white wheel especially given the 6 o'clock location. It doesn't clash at all in real life, in fact it's a non-issue for me now. It sorts of balance out well with the 12 o'clock white marker. Would I prefer a matte black wheel, probably but I'll be honest and say I don't really notice it 
Of course it's just my personal opinion I'm sharing and I understand others will feel strongly against it.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Mullmuzzler said:


> Hmmm... there is *1000 ft - 304 m * on the dial. To be accurate 1000 ft is 304.8 m, so after round it should be *305 m*


Yes but if you took it to 305 like it would say, then you'd be .2 past it's limits! Might blow! Lol

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> So I went back and forth on this as well.
> I thought a black date wheel was a must initially but I've made a turn and definitely can live with the white wheel especially given the 6 o'clock location. It doesn't clash at all in real life, in fact it's a non-issue for me now. It sorts of balance out well with the 12 o'clock white marker. Would I prefer a matte black wheel, probably but I'll be honest and say I don't really notice it
> Of course it's just my personal opinion I'm sharing and I understand others will feel strongly against it.


I don't mind that white date much. I really thought I wanted the matte Gilt, but the dial seems to clash with the shiny Bezel insert. What do you think in person?

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> It begins...
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts and pics. I will live vicariously with my similar sized wrist!
> 
> ...


Hey bud
I posted initial impressions above and as for the gilt vs other version, I may have to wait to answer after a few days with it


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

i hear so good things about Monta, i think i give a try


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> A few quick cell pics
> I love how it wears on my wrist, low profile, flat caseback and a super comfortable bracelet make it a dream on the wrist.
> I always loved the B.B. aesthetically and while not horrible, the Monta just feels better on the wrist. The size is also perfect for me, better than the Triumph and not as big as the B.B. (which is ok ok my wrist). It sorts of wears like a SubC but with a less squarish case, more fluid lines. The bezel operates very smoothly with firm yet soft feeling clicks. It's unlike other bezels I've had, hard to explain, but I like it. Crown operation is smooth, clicks into positions cleanly and winds smoothly too. If i was to neatpick I'd say that I'd wish the crown was maybe a tad larger.
> Those are my thoughts for now fellas.
> ...


wow thanks for the update! I am really excited about this. I kind of thought in real life the date wheel would be a non issue


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thats a looker! Great looking size on your wrist JD. 

To my eyes thats a perfect size and fit. I am very excited for the fit on my similar sized wrist. I have learned that size and fit are hugely important to me and to stop trying to "force" watches to fit that i shouldn't be wearing.

Thanks as always for taking the time to share, especially on this one with all of us waiting and eager for real life reports.

If i was a watch millionaire i would definitely have the gilt and gloss black versions. But as i am not i will enjoy my gloss black and enjoy vicariously others gilt-y pleasures.

Interesting to hear the crown feels smallish after it being reduced from being too big and prominent in the first version. Aesthetically I certainly prefer this version. It still has the unique conical shape but more discretely tucked into the guards. 

Looking forward to the trickle of pics and thoughts


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Mullmuzzler said:


> Hmmm... there is *1000 ft - 304 m * on the dial. To be accurate 1000 ft is 304.8 m, so after round it should be *305 m*


Hmmmm. Very hard for me to reconcile this. Perhaps it is because as a depth rating rounding up is inherently risky. While mathematically given significant digits, 305 would be appropriate, from an absolute numbers standpoint a depth of 305 is not within tolerances of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Vanpelsma said:


> Hmmmm. Very hard for me to reconcile this. Perhaps it is because as a depth rating rounding up is inherently risky. While mathematically given significant digits, 305 would be appropriate, from an absolute numbers standpoint a depth of 305 is not within tolerances of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course this is all tongue-in-cheek for a laugh. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

To my eyes, the matte dial doesn’t clash with the bezel, but it adds a bit of depth. I also think the gilt finish gives the entire watch a warmer feel, and not sure a glossy dial with gilt accents would give the same affect. Is matte finish an homage to the past, or just stylistic? Or both lol


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Also, side note, the more I look at the Skyquest, the more I love the gilt version, and the GMT hand is awesome. But it doesn’t have the bracelet that the OK will have. Dealbreaker for me. If it had same bracelet, I’d look real hard at the SQ


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

I just discovere the Monta Skyquest with the gilt dial and I'm considering canceling my Seaforth for this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

6.8" wrist



















The more you wear it the more you appreciate the simplicity of the design yet beautiful execution and finish. It just wears so well, it'd make for a nice one-watch, ideal daily companion whether in an office environment or poolside.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree it has a solid one watch potential. Not overly dynamic in one area but just solidly strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Gabe1 said:


> View attachment 13172153
> 
> 
> I just saw a couple of OK Gen1s for sale (the Eterna cal39s that sold originally for $3,750). one for $1,250 shipped and another offer for $1,500. Guess this is not a brand that holds value...


Have you ever tried to lease a new model car? I'm talking about a brand new model, not an updated version of an existing one. You'll find terrible lease rates because the model isn't yet established in the marketplace, so it won't be as good. The Monta resale is likely a similar situation; there is no history to draw from. I expect there weren't many sold at $3500, so the loss over the revised (lower) sales price is still significant, but not much different than many other brands. Once established, I think Monta could see better value retention.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> 6.8" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Size wise how does it compare to the nodus Trieste. Thanks for sharing the pictures

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Size wise how does it compare to the nodus Trieste. Thanks for sharing the pictures
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It feels pretty comparable but the Trieste seems a bit longer and feels a bit more substantial maybe. 
Just snapped these on the go for you, sorry poor quality with poor lighting but just to show size comparison


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> It feels pretty comparable but the Trieste seems a bit longer and feels a bit more substantial maybe.
> Just snapped these on the go for you, sorry poor quality with poor lighting but just to show size comparison


That helps a lot thank you.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> That helps a lot thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No problem


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jepdad, how are you finding the clasp size on your wrist? 

Does the end of the clasp closest to 6 o'clock stick out noticeably or uncomfortably?

I think i remember you saying lume isn't a big deal for you, but any thoughts on it with the OK?

Enjoy your time with the proto! Again, thanks for taking one for the team on this one 
Did people enjoy it at the GTG?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

thanks for the update Jeepdad. really appreciate it as it helps with the waiting period.

I remember you mentioning that you were could have been considering the wet black. Does having the gilt proto squash all that?


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> Have you ever tried to lease a new model car? I'm talking about a brand new model, not an updated version of an existing one. You'll find terrible lease rates because the model isn't yet established in the marketplace, so it won't be as good. The Monta resale is likely a similar situation; there is no history to draw from. I expect there weren't many sold at $3500, so the loss over the revised (lower) sales price is still significant, but not much different than many other brands. Once established, I think Monta could see better value retention.


True and remember that Monta refunded the original owners a big chunk of change when they dropped the prices on the OK, so you can't really look at depreciation against the original price, but rather have to look at it against the original - refund. Maybe someone else can chime in with exactly how much the refund was.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

fire_lantern said:


> True and remember that Monta refunded the original owners a big chunk of change when they dropped the prices on the OK, so you can't really look at depreciation against the original price, but rather have to look at it against the original - refund. Maybe someone else can chime in with exactly how much the refund was.


Lol.... when they tried to rip off their customers and realized they couldn't sell enough watches to justify the ripoff price? Pretty sure it was a business decision and not out of the kindness of their hearts.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

i believe it was around $500.00 in addition they gave a discount on other watches, more than fair if you ask me. I would still probably be upset but i wouldn't have paid 3500 to start with.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> i believe it was around $500.00 in addition they gave a discount on other watches, more than fair if you ask me. I would still probably be upset but i wouldn't have paid 3500 to start with.


Indeed. More than fair. And no one forced the buyers to buy the Watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

HamnJam said:


> thanks for the update Jeepdad. really appreciate it as it helps with the waiting period.
> 
> I remember you mentioning that you were could have been considering the wet black. Does having the gilt proto squash all that?


I am on the fence to be honest. I wish I could see them side by side. I might reconsider but I really want to see the Monta blue prototype photos once they get them back with the new bezel. That blue looks so good. Just need to be ok with foregoing the ceramic bezel.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Jepdad, how are you finding the clasp size on your wrist?
> 
> Does the end of the clasp closest to 6 o'clock stick out noticeably or uncomfortably?
> 
> ...


The clasp is long as are most of those on Rolex and Ginault etc... but it's well made and beveled edges seem to slim it down. The length is a non-issue for my wrist, I really don't feel it nor does it stick out. I simply don't notice it which is a good sign for me your experience may differ if course but overall it wears very comfortable and had great proportions. 
It did get a lot of attention and got passed around a lot  lots of questions on the brand and We also had two Triumphs representing for Monta as well .


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

*****, we back here again? - this same point has been remade and the same argument about 3 times now.

1). Did Monta screw up with the original pricing ? - Yes
2). Did I buy the original? - No
3). Why? - Because of the horrendous price
4). Did Monta force people to buy the original Ocean King? - No, customers are grown ass people
5). Did Monta need to refund those grown ass people who'd spent their own money? - No, absolutely not - quite strange that they did but its their business, let them get on with it
6). Have Monta learned from this? - Appears so, the new model is priced more competitively, some might say still slightly overpriced but its opinion and why we're here
7). Does the new model look good? - Does to me, I've pre-ordered one and looking forward to it
8). Does the same point need re-gurgitating every couple of pages? - God I fecking hope not.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Jepdad, how are you finding the clasp size on your wrist?
> 
> Does the end of the clasp closest to 6 o'clock stick out noticeably or uncomfortably?
> 
> ...


The lume is very good, much more than adequate and doesn't need a lot of exposure to shine. I can easily read time into the early morning hours. But i don't get the need to have a flashlight on the wrist either. It's more distracting than anything


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Steppy said:


> *****, we back here again? - this same point has been remade and the same argument about 3 times now.
> 
> 1). Did Monta screw up with the original pricing ? - Yes
> 2). Did I buy the original? - No
> ...


Thank you


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> Lol.... when they tried to rip off their customers and realized they couldn't sell enough watches to justify the ripoff price? Pretty sure it was a business decision and not out of the kindness of their hearts.


Much more to it than that condescending story you have laid out.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The clasp is long as are most of those on Rolex and Ginault etc... but it's well made and beveled edges seem to slim it down. The length is a non-issue for my wrist, I really don't feel it nor does it stick out. I simply don't notice it which is a good sign for me your experience may differ if course but overall it wears very comfortable and had great proportions.
> It did get a lot of attention and got passed around a lot  lots of questions on the brand and We also had two Triumphs representing for Monta as well .


Thanks for the responses to my questions and everyone else's, we much appreciate it.

Thats good hearing on the clasp front as i think we have similar wrists and an encouraging lume report.

I have a couple powerful lume watches and still love it but i have come to a point were not every watch has to be AMAZING lume. I just don't want it to be underwhelming. When a dive watch with good size lume plots has lacklustre lume it just feels like a corner has been cut. I like BGW9 and i think the daytime white colour will give the OK a nice clean crisp classy look and while its never as bright as C3 initially, after about 15 minutes i find well applied c3 and bgw9 to usually look about the same intensity.

Have a great sunday with family i hope and not too much time answering our endless "needs"!

Now i am just trying to think of more questions to lure you into more pics...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm very interested to see the updated blue proto as well. That's the one that gets my attention the most of the bunch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

We haven't even see the blue sunburst dial or bezel yet..i wonder what that will be like??


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Lol.... when they tried to rip off their customers and realized they couldn't sell enough watches to justify the ripoff price? Pretty sure it was a business decision and not out of the kindness of their hearts.[/QUOTE
> Umm, it IS a business, and was always a business decision, what does the kindness of their hearts have to do with it? This is about a fair business decision , for the customer, and them under difficult circumstances, I think they handled it right, and I never thought what they originally did was in any means a ripoff, it is so easy to throw stuff like that around.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Toothbras said:


> Lol.... when they tried to rip off their customers and realized they couldn't sell enough watches to justify the ripoff price? Pretty sure it was a business decision and not out of the kindness of their hearts.


I'd expect that decision and every other decision a watch company makes to be a "business decision" - to make decisions based on something other than the best business case would be foolish.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> I'd expect that decision and every other decision a watch company makes to be a "business decision" - to make decisions based on something other than the best business case would be foolish.


Hey Hoppy
You're using common sense there


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

when i originally thought of this watch i wanted the blue, but seeing the black wooed me, i don't really have a blue in the stable atm that i wear frequently, I hope to see their blue soon. But i will likely still stick black/black.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Loving the triumph!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

blakerad said:


> Loving the triumph!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks sharp!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blakerad said:


> Loving the triumph!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Triumph is a beautiful watch and has excellent finish. I feel it is sometimes a little small for me but it does wear larger than the spec would suggest.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monta Monday  thought I'd share a few more pics.

I love the watch overall but still can't decide with version I prefer  after a few days with this gilt variant.

It's a great size that should work for a wide share of the market and love the proportions Finish is top notch as expected from Monta now and the lume is good too. 




































6.8" wrist


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

What about the gilt accents is making you hesitate?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Monta Monday  thought I'd share a few more pics.
> 
> I love the watch overall but still can't decide with version I prefer  after a few days with this gilt variant.
> 
> ...


Great pics my friend 
Shows the dial and hands really nicely.

You just better get one of each and cover all your bases 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Great pics my friend
> Shows the dial and hands really nicely.
> 
> You just better get one of each and cover all your bases
> ...


I wish if i could I'd get two, a black diver and Monta blue gmt or vice versa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Heffdog116 said:


> What about the gilt accents is making you hesitate?


I honestly can't tell you. It looks great but I can't help thinking about the laquer and blue one ?


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I honestly can't tell you. It looks great but I can't help thinking about the laquer and blue one ?


The contrast between the matt dial and gloss bezel made me lean towards the gloss dial. More consistent look I though. Especially when I held them side by side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> The contrast between the matt dial and gloss bezel made me lean towards the gloss dial. More consistent look I though. Especially when I held them side by side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe subconsciously it's that. Never bothered before, my SDc was like that. 
I'll put my finger on why soon


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


>


that first generation is stunning, love the red strap!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


>


Looks great! Thanks for sharing.

How do you feel about it after owning it for I assume some time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

boatswain said:


> Looks great! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> How do you feel about it after owning it for I assume some time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I just received it today. I'm impressed at the quality, especially at the current price point. Having handled and examined the watch I better understand the original pricing; it is finished to a level that fits in a higher end watch, but clearly the micro-brands need to be priced down where Monta is today. It's a darned nice watch and the bezel is a nice combination of beautiful finishing and Pelagos-like action. They did good. I want another.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Honestly, I cannot take my eyes away from the Triumph. It looks that good. I would love to see more pictures of it. Real life pictures, that is.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This is mine

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ That looks great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep, that's also a winner!

If I were to get one, not saying that I will, I'd probably lean toward the grey version (anthracite). But then again the black and the blue also interest me. The green, not so much.



Jeep99dad said:


>


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> Honestly, I cannot take my eyes away from the Triumph. It looks that good. I would love to see more pictures of it. Real life pictures, that is.


Knowing that we think alike on other watches, I'm sure you'll like Monta. There is a blue dial Triumph (on bracelet) for sale here on WUS (not sure if I can link it, but it's beautiful).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some nice pics from Monta IG



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The blue is stunning!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

My buddy james is an impeccable photog but here are some pics of his blue Triumph


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This weekend I can pics of the Triumph and OK proto side by side if that helps some of you


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> This weekend I can pics of the Triumph and OK proto side by side if that helps some of you


that's a huge help to many, it's what makes this forum awesome thanks. I wish august was here.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> This weekend I can pics of the Triumph and OK proto side by side if that helps some of you


that's a huge help to many, it's what makes this forum awesome thanks. I wish august was here.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

The Triumph in various straps / bracelets 


oso2276 said:


> Testing various straps and bracelets
> Everest chocolate, generic leather with white stitches, Hirsch, Oyster Bracelet, Omega mesh, nato


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am on the fence to be honest. I wish I could see them side by side. I might reconsider but I really want to see the Monta blue prototype photos once they get them back with the new bezel. That blue looks so good. Just need to be ok with foregoing the ceramic bezel.





boatswain said:


> We haven't even see the blue sunburst dial or bezel yet..i wonder what that will be like??


I remember reading on the Monta IG of blue prototypes coming soon. Excited to see those as well. Are the blues for the Skyquest and Oceanking different?


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> I remember reading on the Monta IG of blue prototypes coming soon. Excited to see those as well. Are the blues for the Skyquest and Oceanking different?


The blue dial oceanking with the blue ceramic bezel is the same blue as the 1st generation Oceanking blue limited edition they did. That blue is not available on the skyquest. The 'wet blue' dial, which is a bit like an aqua/blue is available on the skyquest and oceanking, but only with the steel bezel.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some more pics from IG

Sounds like travelling to Switzerland to check the final prototypes and supervise production.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

bjn74 said:


> The blue dial oceanking with the blue ceramic bezel is the same blue as the 1st generation Oceanking blue limited edition they did. That blue is not available on the skyquest. The 'wet blue' dial, which is a bit like an aqua/blue is available on the skyquest and oceanking, but only with the steel bezel.


Ah thanks for the clarification, that wet blue is what intrigues me. Can't wait to see the proto. May change my black Sq to that! Although I don't find steel bezels as nice as ceramic.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Blue Triumph!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok guys 
I just took these quick shots before running out the door. Was hoping to have time to take crisper outdoor shots. At least the show size and aesthetic comparison between the Monta Triumph (my personal watch) and Ocean King Prototype . 
Note this particular prototype has been at wind up and several other events etc... so it's seen a lot of use and been handled by many folks. So it does show wear on the sides. 









The case is a bit longer but nothing big, the thickness appear similar too and the bezel makes the most difference in overall thickness. 









The OK is obviously longer and houses the adjustable on the wrist system vs. the pin adjustment of the Triumph which requires a tool and work 
To me the added length is a very small price to pay for that adjustment which I've already used here with temps in the 90's and humidity in 80-100% levels some days. 









Otherwise the bracelets look the same. 


















Here is a better profile shot for comparison in size. Sorry for the cloth I stuck in but it was the only way to keep them side by side with the same angle to have a true comparison. 









Another difference besides the size is that the OK has a polished side finish vs. the brushed finish of the Triumph. My personal preference is the beautifully brushed finish but then again I never was a fan of polished surfaces like on the B.B. and Oris or even Rolex sides. Even my unstarched shirts cuffs made lines on the B.B. side . 









The gilt OK makes my Triumph seems a bit bland side by side in this shot 


















The effect is almost like comparing an Explorer to a SubC. 


















I feel this is a good reflection of these two. 













































I've really enjoyed wearing the OK. The size and proportions are great. It's such a versatile watch, a great candidate for a one-watch as are the Sub, SMP 300's, PO for example. It wears very comfortable, never seems too heavy or too light, bracelet is super comfy, wraps around the wrist naturally and the clasp length is a non-issue for me. The bezel action is very nice, firm clicks but never hard to turn. Conversely it's never been knocked off position in accident. Seems just right. The raised markers aw beautiful and I like the subtle touch of red. Really to hard to find any fault, if i was neatpicking, and it's a matter of preference I'd votenfor brushed sides and a ND version. But i know many like a bit of polished surfaces and the polished sides help to dress it up and it adds to the versatility as it works better in an office environment for example with dress shirts.

They've really done well with this one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok guys
> I just took these quick shots before running out the door. Was hoping to have time to take crisper outdoor shots. At least the show size and aesthetic comparison between the Monta Triumph (my personal watch) and Ocean King Prototype .
> Note this particular prototype has been at wind up and several other events etc... so it's seen a lot of use and been handled by many folks. So it does show wear on the sides.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison effort and pics. Shows the case details nicely.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

In one of their IG posts, Monta stated that it is not possible to purchase their bracelets separately, and for people to choose wisely when choosing a watch. 

So, like the standard practice here, it is best to buy with the bracelet. But I am also interested in the rubber strap, but I don't see it for sale in the Monta website. If I want to purchase one, how do I go about it?


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> In one of their IG posts, Monta stated that it is not possible to purchase their bracelets separately, and for people to choose wisely when choosing a watch.
> 
> So, like the standard practice here, it is best to buy with the bracelet. But I am also interested in the rubber strap, but I don't see it for sale in the Monta website. If I want to purchase one, how do I go about it?


The rubber straps are about to go up on their website for sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

From Monta's Instagram story:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Triumph.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That wet blue OK looks march darker then I expected however its still my favorite of the bunch. Thanks for the pic


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh boy the blue does look good...

I think I better stick with my gloss black but I will take some time to ponder the real world shots of the new blues





































Also great pics Jeepdad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> That wet blue OK looks march darker then I expected however its still my favorite of the bunch. Thanks for the pic


I think it's the lighting. The blue Ok looked much darker in those shots than the on wrist shots posted a bit later. Hopefully we'll see on wrist shots in brighter light soon of the wet blue. The steel bezel looks better than the prototypes too. I'm looking forward to seeing the wet blue Skyquest. That could be the one!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really like the blue but anyone else wonder if it’s too much blue ?


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like the blue but anyone else wonder if it's too much blue ?


I agree. I think the blue looks awesome, but a bit too much as an everyday watch. If I had a bunch of other watches and was looking for a fun summer watch (and had $1800 to spend on a watch to just wear sometimes!), this would be a good choice. Not as versatile as I need though.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like the blue but anyone else wonder if it's too much blue ?


Blue with steel bezel maybe, I think they needed to add a touch of color like the did with the black with red text. I'm confident on my black/black choice.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> I agree. I think the blue looks awesome, but a bit too much as an everyday watch. If I had a bunch of other watches and was looking for a fun summer watch (and had $1800 to spend on a watch to just wear sometimes!), this would be a good choice. Not as versatile as I need though.


Yeap I think the SS bezel fixes that though


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeap I think the SS bezel fixes that though


Agreed, but you can't get the blue dial with SS bezel, correct? Just the monta wet blue. Which I really likes. Kind of a unique dial color. Looking forward to more pics of the OK and SQ with that dial.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes the all blue is a bit too "blue" for me


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

The stainless bezel is the wet blue? I'm excited for the sq version.. I may switch my sq order for that.

I think the OK blue is a nice sunburst. Agree with others it loses a bit of versatility. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like the blue but anyone else wonder if it's too much blue ?


Probably. Its a touch bright and royal. Again similar to what others said, at this price point i want all round versatility so it gets worn as much as possible. At a much lower price point i would definitely consider the blue.

I think ill be sticking to my gloss black but i sure will be admiring those that get the all blue.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Is the gilt dial also glossy?


boatswain said:


> Probably. Its a touch bright and royal. Again similar to what others said, at this price point i want all round versatility so it gets worn as much as possible. At a much lower price point i would definitely consider the blue.
> 
> I think ill be sticking to my gloss black but i sure will be admiring those that get the all blue.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the gilt dial also glossy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's matte


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

It's possible to do a ceramic bezel in matte, right? I think the Tudor Pelagos has it if I'm remembering correctly. The reason I bring it up is I wonder how the gilt Oceanking would look with a matte ceramic bezel to match the matte dial. It's a good looking watch as-is, but I'm imagining it might look even better that way.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ctw19 said:


> It's possible to do a ceramic bezel in matte, right? I think the Tudor Pelagos has it if I'm remembering correctly. The reason I bring it up is I wonder how the gilt Oceanking would look with a matte ceramic bezel to match the matte dial. It's a good looking watch as-is, but I'm imagining it might look even better that way.


Spot on.

Yes, matte or brushed finishing is possible with ceramic.

It would look excellent to have one of those with the gilt. I imagine though the option of an additional black bezel being produced was too much though even if monta liked the aesthetic.

I think a matte bezel would make the gilt amazing and unique.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Yes, matte or brushed finishing is possible with ceramic.
> 
> ...


I bet making a "nice up to their standards" matte ceramic bezel isn't cheap for sure especially in low micro volumes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's matte


Thanks Jeep99dad. Matte dial with glossy bezel. Hmm. I'll have to think about that.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Triumph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep looking at the Triumph wanting to love it. I really love 95% of it but the different sized numerals just keep jumping out at me. Do you notice them IRL?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No not really. It's not a dial that takes a long glance to read time. The wonderful Monta blue and radial bezel finishing is what I notice first. YMMV.

There was a lot of talk when the triumph was first announced about the dial design. Lots of varying opinions. They stuck to their guns and have now sold several rounds of production. So something must be working.

I was never bothered by the Triumph dial but I do prefer the SQ or OK dials. However, I'm happily weaing my Triumph until i can order the SQ.

Side note: My brother bought an OK and had a warranty issue the first week (worn & sized though). He calls Monta and they DO NOT take it back for repair. They sent him a new one and THEN made arrangements to get the defective piece back. All of that was done without ever inspecting the watch to know if his complaints were legit. Talk about top notch service!


MadsNilsson said:


> I keep looking at the Triumph wanting to love it. I really love 95% of it but the different sized numerals just keep jumping out at me. Do you notice them IRL?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> No not really. It's not a dial that takes a long glance to read time. The wonderful Monta blue and radial bezel finishing is what I notice first. YMMV.
> 
> There was a lot of talk when the triumph was first announced about the dial design. Lots of varying opinions. They stuck to their guns and have now sold several rounds of production. So something must be working.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I appreciate your experience. I might have to see the Triumph in the flesh to judge it..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> No not really. It's not a dial that takes a long glance to read time. The wonderful Monta blue and radial bezel finishing is what I notice first. YMMV.
> 
> There was a lot of talk when the triumph was first announced about the dial design. Lots of varying opinions. They stuck to their guns and have now sold several rounds of production. So something must be working.
> 
> ...


That really is awesome service! Thanks for letting us know


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seeing the live vids of the blue on IG today confirms that it is too vibrant for me. 

Nice though for those that like a little more flair than me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Seeing the live vids of the blue on IG today confirms that it is too vibrant for me.
> 
> Nice though for those that like a little more flair than me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Am now really waiting to see photos/video of the blue skyquest with steel bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

The wet blue dial really speaks to me, I love that blue/green color. 

The only thing that feels off is the lumed triangle on the steel bezel. Something just looks off about it since all the bezel numbers are black. I’m wondering if it should have been outlined in black and still have the lumed middle piece. 

*pics are from Montas Instagram stories


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree that the triangle outline should be black. It would look great and be practical.

I know on my Seaforth steel bezel with lumed triangle it can disappear often and thought it would be better with an outline in black too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

bigred7078 said:


> The wet blue dial really speaks to me, I love that blue/green color.
> 
> The only thing that feels off is the lumed triangle on the steel bezel. Something just looks off about it since all the bezel numbers are black. I'm wondering if it should have been outlined in black and still have the lumed middle piece.
> 
> *pics are from Montas Instagram stories


Anybody else notice that the odd hour markers on the bezel are slightly shorter on this one than the black prototype that's been floating around?


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

ctw19 said:


> Anybody else notice that the odd hour markers on the bezel are slightly shorter on this one than the black prototype that's been floating around?


Yep - and I like it! This wet blue SQ could be the one for me. Depending on potential other purchase. I'm looking at a 2 watch purchase: speedmaster and skyquest, or Tudor GMT and oceanking.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I agree that the triangle would look better outlined in black


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

ctw19 said:


> bigred7078 said:
> 
> 
> > The wet blue dial really speaks to me, I love that blue/green color.
> ...


Ha! Good catch, I actually did not notice. I just thought the font was different or something. It looks easier to read IMO, so I'm all for this change assuming it's final.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Triumph again


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ocean king with SS bezel, I think this must be the "wet blue" color


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the Monta blue and the prod bezel looks much better!
Tough call to pick a fave,
I am also liking the GMT more and more.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the Monta blue and the prod bezel looks much better!
> Tough call to pick a fave,
> I am also liking the GMT more and more.


If you get the SQ you can have all 3....... you have the full set of Scurfas....now Monta!

I'm torn between the glossy black and the gilt dials.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you get the SQ you can have all 3....... you have the full set of Scurfas....now Monta!
> 
> I'm torn between the glossy black and the gilt dials.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm fairly strong in the glossy camp.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like this shot with some red highlights










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Triumph again
> 
> View attachment 13220647


Been wearing mine three weeks straight now and that's a rarity for me. It's the most comfortable watch I've worn in a long time and it's great to look at too. What's not to like at this point??? Great value

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

I would love to see the Oceanking in "Hulk" verion in the future...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mullmuzzler said:


> I would love to see the Oceanking in "Hulk" verion in the future...
> View attachment 13236219


I'm generally not a big green fan but that render looks great, a like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mullmuzzler said:


> I would love to see the Oceanking in "Hulk" verion in the future...
> View attachment 13236219


I couldn't wear this. A bit too green apple  for me... I need something a bit darker


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I couldn't wear this. A bit too green apple  for me... I need something a bit darker


I agree. I have never been too drawn to green watches, they feel a bit limited. But if I was it would have to be quite dark to lure me in.

Have you returned the gilt OK prototype yet?

Any final thoughts to sum it up?

Sticking to your original gilt order or do you think you may supplement or change?

Hope you had a good time with it and thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> Yep - and I like it! This wet blue SQ could be the one for me. Depending on potential other purchase. I'm looking at a 2 watch purchase: speedmaster and skyquest, or Tudor GMT and oceanking.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tudor gmt and sky quest are a great duo


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor gmt and sky quest are a great duo


If only I could try on a Tudor GMT somewhere!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I agree. I have never been too drawn to green watches, they feel a bit limited. But if I was it would have to be quite dark to lure me in.
> 
> Have you returned the gilt OK prototype yet?
> 
> ...


I returned it last week before i left for vaca and hope to get my hands on a blue one briefly. 
I am switching my order, I decided that as nice as it is and it's well done, it isn't what I need right now. I am looking more for a versatile dress diver like a sub or PO.... especially because initially I was gonna go for a Tudor GMT and that may still happen after seeking it at the Tudor event two weeks ago.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> If only I could try on a Tudor GMT somewhere!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried it on two weeks ago and met TUDOR USA president. They had other models and I loved the 1926. Crazy good pricing too. 
Anyway as we talked B.B. thickness, doing a BB 58 gmt, he pointed out the new B.B. GMT 1- is overall a tad thinner partly due to a new crystal that sits lower closer to the dial and 2- has a different midcase with a significant bevel at the lower edge, which helps to somewhat alleviate the slab-sided look many describe the B.B. with and the impression of thickness on the wrist. 
#2 is to me pretty important and it baffles that no one has mentioned it and photographed it in the photos, posts, over news I've seen so far. 
It is a lot of Watch for the $ from such a brand it's is maybe for some a little bland bs other Watch but it remains very versatile which is great for most in the market. Great everyday watch even with the blue and red


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I returned it last week before i left for vaca and hope to get my hands on a blue one briefly.
> I am switching my order, I decided that as nice as it is and it's well done, it isn't what I need right now. I am looking more for a versatile dress diver like a sub or PO.... especially because initially I was gonna go for a Tudor GMT and that may still happen after seeking it at the Tudor event two weeks ago.


Wow. Good thing to trust your gut. Better than get it and not love it.

The gilt is beautiful but I would agree perhaps not as versatile as the gloss black or perhaps the gloss blue.

So are you checking out the blue then making a decision on a model or may you pass on the OK all together?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I tried it on two weeks ago and met TUDOR USA president. They had other models and I loved the 1926. Crazy good pricing too.
> Anyway as we talked B.B. thickness, doing a BB 58 gmt, he pointed out the new B.B. GMT 1- is overall a tad thinner partly due to a new crystal that sits lower closer to the dial and 2- has a different midcase with a significant bevel at the lower edge, which helps to somewhat alleviate the slab-sided look many describe the B.B. with and the impression of thickness on the wrist.
> #2 is to me pretty important and it baffles that no one has mentioned it and photographed it in the photos, posts, over news I've seen so far.
> It is a lot of Watch for the $ from such a brand it's is maybe for some a little bland bs other Watch but it remains very versatile which is great for most in the market. Great everyday watch even with the blue and red


Thanks for comments. The only place I've seen a good photo of the bottom bezel on the case is on the luxury timeless watches review. They don't comment on it though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Here's the photo I was talking about. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> Thanks for comments. The only place I've seen a good photo of the bottom bezel on the case is on the luxury timeless watches review. They don't comment on it though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I've seen that pic. I don't understand why they and many others don't mention it when so many have talked about the slab sided B.B. makes 0 sense. I told Russell Kelly and Mike the NY rep that it's been pretty much absent reviews and all, and should be a focus point of overall promotion of the model. Until I talked to them I didn't know and I follow Watch stuff and had been looking at lots of lost and chats on the gmt
Weird


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes I've seen that pic. I don't understand why they and many others don't mention it when so many have talked about the slab sided B.B. makes 0 sense. I told Russell Kelly and Mike the NY rep that it's been pretty much absent reviews and all, and should be a focus point of overall promotion of the model. Until I talked to them I didn't know and I follow Watch stuff and had been looking at lots of lost and chats on the gmt
> Weird


It's good to hear your feedback on the model is positive. Will make me track one down to try on before making my final decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> It's good to hear your feedback on the model is positive. Will make me track one down to try on before making my final decision.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My AD texted me earlier this week, he had received one, sadly it was on strap


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes I've seen that pic. I don't understand why they and many others don't mention it when so many have talked about the slab sided B.B. makes 0 sense. I told Russell Kelly and Mike the NY rep that it's been pretty much absent reviews and all, and should be a focus point of overall promotion of the model. Until I talked to them I didn't know and I follow Watch stuff and had been looking at lots of lost and chats on the gmt
> Weird


Fairly subtle in pics, maybe more noticeable on wrist.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

finally pics of the blue skyquest!

















The steel bezel is growing on me. That blue!! I love these two shots as you can see how it goes with light. I love dynamic dials like that.

Should I switch my black SQ order to this one? The black is a lot more versatile but this blue looks cleaner / 'harmonious' due to not having the red text / red hash marks. I also love me my dressy blue dials.

I'm starting to think that the blue SQ is still versatile enough to be known on a regular basis and I'm starting not to care too much about matching watch to outfit now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Came across a little nugget in the MONTA IG comments where for the steel bezel the mention “ceramic based lume pip”. 

That may be a clue to the mysterious and special nature of the bezel lume that it is not just an applied paint like most bezels. That may explain why it looks more flush and glossy than what we typically see. Pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm. Could it be lume-infused ceramic? Imagine a bezel made out of THAT.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Monta blue is so hot, just like as I expected. Too bad there is no ceramic bezel option but I admit it looks great with that finalized steel bezel made by the same company that makes the Tudor bezel.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Monta blue is just so nice. Worth getting if you dont have something that color.

I think I'm switching from a Gilt SQ to a black/black OK. Gotta have that clasp and want a dressier watch. Still need to sell my Triumph though to make the $ work.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Monta blue is just so nice. Worth getting if you dont have something that color.
> 
> I think I'm switching from a Gilt SQ to a black/black OK. Gotta have that clasp and want a dressier watch. Still need to sell my Triumph though to make the $ work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'll probably have to do the same unfortunately with the Triumph


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

If its any consolation i much prefer the OK to triumph.

I love the case size and shape of the triumph and obviously the hands are the same, but the arabic numerals just didn't work for me. I find the OK a much more cohesive and strong design.

However the beauty is that we all like what we like, no wrong answers with watch choices really ( well...i suppose there are some out there that may not count).

Good luck deliberating Jeepdad and value watchguy.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Those pictures definitely confirm for me I would get the Monta blue SQ over the black with ceramic bezel. Looks great! 

I think their best 2 looking watches are that SQ and the gloss black OK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

bjn74 said:


> Those pictures definitely confirm for me I would get the Monta blue SQ over the black with ceramic bezel. Looks great!
> 
> I think their best 2 looking watches are that SQ and the gloss black OK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I'm considering changing my order of a black Sq to that blue sq. Only gripe is that I prefer coloured bezels over steel.

Only blue watch in my collection a pastel blue Seaforth so it has that going for it.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

If I get the blue I’ll definitely sell my blue Seaforth i have on preorder (due August ?)


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> I agree. I'm considering changing my order of a black Sq to that blue sq. Only gripe is that I prefer coloured bezels over steel.
> 
> Only blue watch in my collection a pastel blue Seaforth so it has that going for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I usually prefer colored bezels too, but found the black SQ too 'busy' with the white and black theme (but love the black bezel OK). The steel bezel tones that down and looks more understated. I think the Monta blue looks to be dark/muted enough to be pretty versatile too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Blue SQ for the win


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Really, really nice watches.

They may be worth the price, but I wonder is it great value for money or having this amount I would search fro non-micro brand watch.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

bjn74 said:


> I usually prefer colored bezels too, but found the black SQ too 'busy' with the white and black theme (but love the black bezel OK). The steel bezel tones that down and looks more understated. I think the Monta blue looks to be dark/muted enough to be pretty versatile too


I totally agree that the blue really tones down the SQ and come to realize that it's not only the lack of red but the steel bezel. I'm really rally digging that dynamic blue colour.



Kiel said:


> Really, really nice watches.
> 
> They may be worth the price, but I wonder is it great value for money or having this amount I would search fro non-micro brand watch.


I know brand prestige matters to some (very little to me) and the one concern I have over micro-brands is the availability of parts much later down the line.

I'm wiling to take a risk as I can't think of a GMT style watch from the mid-tier brands at this price point and the things that ticks my boxes. I would greatly appreciate if people could list similar just in case I missed considering other comparables.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> I totally agree that the blue really tones down the SQ and come to realize that it's not only the lack of red but the steel bezel. I'm really rally digging that dynamic blue colour.
> 
> I know brand prestige matters to some (very little to me) and the one concern I have over micro-brands is the availability of parts much later down the line.
> 
> I'm wiling to take a risk as I can't think of a GMT style watch from the mid-tier brands at this price point and the things that ticks my boxes. I would greatly appreciate if people could list similar just in case I missed considering other comparables.


Chris Ward and Alpina make a compelling GMT watch. The issue for me on these is wearability. at a chunky 43mm and 44mm respectively these are considerably larger than the Monta. And I've owned the CWard and while it is an exceptional watch it doesn't match the Monta in terms of finishing. This is not a slight on the excellent Cward but rather a testament to how good the Monta is. These two watches can be found in the $800 +/- range.

















There is a new microbrand on the scene comign out with a new GMT later this year. Martis Watches. very compelling design for me in the gilt/red design. Sort of a mashup between Tudor and Omega while not copying either. This is a 40mm watch so yeah I'm intrigued.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kiel said:


> Really, really nice watches.
> 
> They may be worth the price, but I wonder is it great value for money or having this amount I would search fro non-micro brand watch.


@jeep99dad is probably a better opinion on your question but I've handled/owned a lot of watches in the price range of Monta, above and below is as well. All I can say is the Monta is special. It is special in the way a vintage sub is special. It just does what it does really well and looks great doing it.

I think Oris is probably a fair comparison against Monta in that range but it comes down to what you want to see on your wrist. If the Aquis didn't have those proprietary lugs I would be more inclined to look at that instead of an OK but that isn't possible. So I don't think Monta has any real competition in their space for finishing, attention to detail, workmanship, technical design (bezel & clasp), and size/proportions..


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Chris Ward and Alpina make a compelling GMT watch. The issue for me on these is wearability. at a chunky 43mm and 44mm respectively these are considerably larger than the Monta. And I've owned the CWard and while it is an exceptional watch it doesn't match the Monta in terms of finishing. This is not a slight on the excellent Cward but rather a testament to how good the Monta is. These two watches can be found in the $800 +/- range.
> 
> There is a new microbrand on the scene comign out with a new GMT later this year. Martis Watches. very compelling design for me in the gilt/red design. Sort of a mashup between Tudor and Omega while not copying either. This is a 40mm watch so yeah I'm intrigued.


Thanks for listing these watches. I'm a below 40mm kind of guy so the c ward / Alpina is out for me. The 38mm trident was considered but I wanted a gmt that had higher fit and finish.

I haven't heard of Martin's before so thanks for that. The first one is thing I noticed on a quick glance is that bezel. Hybrid of a diver and another time zone. Not sure about that.

I really wish oris had a sub 40mm gmt available.

So far I'm happy with what Monta is offering with their skyquest.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like this shot










2 months to go doesn't seem too bad now does it?

It will fly by I'm sure especially with summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Chris Ward and Alpina make a compelling GMT watch. The issue for me on these is wearability. at a chunky 43mm and 44mm respectively these are considerably larger than the Monta. And I've owned the CWard and while it is an exceptional watch it doesn't match the Monta in terms of finishing. This is not a slight on the excellent Cward but rather a testament to how good the Monta is. These two watches can be found in the $800 +/- range.
> 
> View attachment 13249441
> 
> ...


Did you see the smaller and more wearable new Alpina Heritage GMT? Gorgeous.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I like this shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That's awesome. Great shot. 
I like this one and Monta blue best thus far


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Did you see the smaller and more wearable new Alpina Heritage GMT? Gorgeous.


unfortunately out of stock


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> unfortunately out of stock


Wonder when my AD will get them in. I can't wait to try it on


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Did you see the smaller and more wearable new Alpina Heritage GMT? Gorgeous.


Wow that is pretty. 42x45mm sounds like a very wearable size. No hands on experience with Alpina.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

HamnJam said:


> Wow that is pretty. 42x45mm sounds like a very wearable size. No hands on experience with Alpina.


I also like that but 23mm lugs is so annoying.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> I also like that but 23mm lugs is so annoying.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow, that is a strange lug width.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm certainly ready to have this, and may fond a way for a bb gmt this fall I find myself cycling through fewer watches lately. Wearing my seaforth and Raven venture sprinkled in with the turtle. The rest of the collection gathers dust. I'm think I wear this the most, but alas I won't know until I receive it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Monta Monday?









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Monta Monday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful I do regret not getting the blue dial Monta at times.


----------



## eastbounddown9000 (Jul 15, 2017)

Damn you're making me wish I got the blue instead of the green


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Anybody happen to have any insight on what part of August we're looking at for delivery on the pre-orders? Probably a long shot to know at this point, but I'm attending a beach wedding in mid-August and the lacquer black Oceanking would literally be the perfect one watch to bring with me that can go from beach to wedding suit & tie on Saturday.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful I do regret not getting the blue dial Monta at times.


Well there is a beauty still available on F29.....hint hint....nudge....nudge


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well there is a beauty still available on F29.....hint hint....nudge....nudge


funny guy. 
To be honest, i love the watch but it's on the smaller side for me and I can't wait for the new Monta. Doubt Triumph will see much wrist time.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I know this is not going to be a popular view, but I felt I had to express myself.

I recently looked up my order and realized that I'd ordered in mid-April and it's now July 4th. Optimistically, release will be sometime in August.

I am feeling restless and looking for the next new watch. I feel jaded these days.

But the Monta IG feed and the pictures I see here, I have had enough, I think. I am suffering from a surfeit of Monta OK/SQ pictures that I've become fairly familiar with them and.... the excitement and mystery is just not there anymore for me. It's a watch, albeit apparently well done. 

Is there such a thing as too much information overload because I think I'm suffering from this. Good thing that I'm going away on vacation because I think I'll tune out and drop out from these threads. From WUS actually.

Perhaps I'll be excited when I get my OK. Perhaps not. But I think the odds are that I will flip it soon enough. It's kind of disappointing because I was looking forward to this. 

Back to the regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I know this is not going to be a popular view, but I felt I had to express myself.
> 
> I recently looked up my order and realized that I'd ordered in mid-April and it's now July 4th. Optimistically, release will be sometime in August.
> 
> ...


I'm still excited to get it, but seeing it pop up daily on IG has desensitized me to it. I think it's a big part of their promo, but I like the Halios and Raven way of posting upcoming watches with along with updates in the production. The Monta posts are basically ads with recycled messages. For me it's overkill, but for a customer on the fence seeing it daily could push them towards purchasing it. August is right around the corner though and I can't wait to see them in the wild!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> I know this is not going to be a popular view, but I felt I had to express myself.
> 
> Is there such a thing as too much information overload because I think I'm suffering from this.


Long preorder wait times are a detriment to a brand in my opinion as well. 2 or 3 months is acceptable but longer and your observed phenomenon of information overload is too common. More than information overload it's really over saturation. If i was being told something new every time i think i could deal with it. That new information keeps it exciting. When you get the same thing over and over it is like a sponge at some point it cant absorb any more.

I'm cancelling a preorder (not Monta) for that very reason. Just too much of the same thing and I'm bored of it before i get the watch....think 4 months from now when it is supposed to be ready, how will i feel about it?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

I generally like the amount of pictures on IG because it makes it slightly easier to order a watch without ever seeing it in person. That said, it is starting to feel a little recycled. One thing I wish Monta would do more of is brag a little on the small details that set their watches apart and go into detail on them. For instance, I remember hearing on the worn and wound podcast that when they initially presented the designs for some of the components to their Swiss manufacturers, they were so different and/or more technically advanced that the suppliers basically said something like "hmm, we'll give it a shot but we've never built anything like that before". I'm paraphrasing but the point is, there are some really cool technical design aspects of these watches and other than an offhand comment from Justin and Michael here and there, in my opinion they don't talk up those points enough. They should market that stuff more heavily and go into a little more detail on the design and innovation.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Tuning out of WUS for a while seems reasonable at times. And we can also unfollow on social media. Seems like over saturation is something mostly under our control.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Tuning out of WUS for a while seems reasonable at times. And we can also unfollow on social media. Seems like over saturation is something mostly under our control.


Sort of but some brands hit the social media aspect of promotion harder than others. Take the new Tudor GMT for example. That is an incredibly popular watch and a success by all standards but I see less of that on IG than I do say Spinnaker for instance. Even though I "like" Tudor GMT posts nearly 100% of the time and Spinnaker posts maybe 20% of the time. Yet I still see more Spinnaker.

The saturation level is not all in out control unless we unplug all-together.. which isnt a completely unreasonable idea.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

I’ve never seen a Spinnaker post pop up on my feed, so I still assume that relates to what you choose to follow or like. 

I did tire of the daily Monta posts, so I unsubscribed several weeks back.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I respect your opinion on this, I am in this from a slightly different angle, I have been looking for a watch like this for years, and I think I have found it, so in that sense no matter how much I see it, it does not matter. But I am not a "collector" I will only have maybe 2-3 watches for different purposes. so maybe that is why it does not effect me that way. Anyway, I love reading everyones point of view


Tanjecterly said:


> I know this is not going to be a popular view, but I felt I had to express myself.
> 
> I recently looked up my order and realized that I'd ordered in mid-April and it's now July 4th. Optimistically, release will be sometime in August.
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Almost as if they read your mind


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bk1R6BJnJu8/



ctw19 said:


> I generally like the amount of pictures on IG because it makes it slightly easier to order a watch without ever seeing it in person. That said, it is starting to feel a little recycled. One thing I wish Monta would do more of is brag a little on the small details that set their watches apart and go into detail on them. For instance, I remember hearing on the worn and wound podcast that when they initially presented the designs for some of the components to their Swiss manufacturers, they were so different and/or more technically advanced that the suppliers basically said something like "hmm, we'll give it a shot but we've never built anything like that before". I'm paraphrasing but the point is, there are some really cool technical design aspects of these watches and other than an offhand comment from Justin and Michael here and there, in my opinion they don't talk up those points enough. They should market that stuff more heavily and go into a little more detail on the design and innovation.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I know this is not going to be a popular view, but I felt I had to express myself.
> 
> I recently looked up my order and realized that I'd ordered in mid-April and it's now July 4th. Optimistically, release will be sometime in August.
> 
> ...


I am still excited but I have also mentioned this before too. 3-4 posts everyday feels excessive and desensitizing. Especially when pulling a lot of pics from the same few photo shoots frequently and even recycling some specific pics. I would rather just see the occasional wrist shot and factory updates. The marketing is a little pushy on their IG. But they are trying to sell watches so...

That said I choose to go there and look so it's up to me.

I agree with a lot of what's been said above.

However the good news is we have some great watches coming. Looking forward to it. Pretty soon really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reaaallly digging the Monta Blue even if it foregoes the ceramic bezel I usually like so much


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reaaallly digging the Monta Blue even if it foregoes the ceramic bezel I usually like so much


That is a beauty.

If I could have two I would add that to my gloss black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reaaallly digging the Monta Blue even if it foregoes the ceramic bezel I usually like so much


I'm starting to like the steel bezel more and more. Looking forward to photos of the gloss black dial with steel bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

I like the blue alot too but for some reason I prefer it as the skyquest over the oceanking. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> That is a beauty.
> 
> If I could have two I would add that to my gloss black.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to admit this one may be starting to edge over the Laquer black  
Tough one. The ceramic bezel being abset sort of pulls me back and also can't helltto think it reduces the overall value but that blue is killer, beautiful and different yet still very versatile. A winner for me


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> I'm starting to like the steel bezel more and more. Looking forward to photos of the gloss black dial with steel bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. I like it more and more. It's very well done.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have to admit this one may be starting to edge over the Laquer black
> Tough one. The ceramic bezel being abset sort of pulls me back and also can't helltto think it reduces the overall value but that blue is killer, beautiful and different yet still very versatile. A winner for me


It was the one i liked originally but i cringed at spending that much on a watch and scratching up that bezel, the black is just so versatile.

Does this mean the gilt is officially bumped out of the running?

Again they are all great and a testament to the design that it looks great in several variants.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> It was the one i liked originally but i cringed at spending that much on a watch and scratching up that bezel, the black is just so versatile.
> 
> Does this mean the gilt is officially bumped out of the running?
> 
> Again they are all great and a testament to the design that it looks great in several variants.


I really don't sweat that small stuff. Watches are meant to be worn and enjoyed, scratches happen when you do... doesn't mean one had to abuse them. I'd just not let that stop me from picking this version if I thought it looked better

Yes the gilt is officially out. I think gilt isn't for me in the end, didn't work in the B.B. either. Might as well face that. Both are beautiful and well made Watches but I think gilt just isn't me maybe.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really don't swear that small stuff. Watches are meant to be worn and enjoyed, scratches happen when you do... doesn't mean one had to abuse them. I'd just not let that stop me from picking this version if I thought it looked better
> 
> Yes the gilt is officially out. I think gilt isn't for me in the end, didn't work in the B.B. either. Might as well face that. Both are beautiful and well made Watches but I think gilt just isn't me maybe.


The gilt has never truly appealed to me, the gilt on the bb looks more appealing. I was tempted by the blue/blue but I still personally think the black/black is winning

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I think giving the gilt a glossy dial would have done the trick.


Jeep99dad said:


> I really don't sweat that small stuff. Watches are meant to be worn and enjoyed, scratches happen when you do... doesn't mean one had to abuse them. I'd just not let that stop me from picking this version if I thought it looked better
> 
> Yes the gilt is officially out. I think gilt isn't for me in the end, didn't work in the B.B. either. Might as well face that. Both are beautiful and well made Watches but I think gilt just isn't me maybe.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think giving the gilt a glossy dial would have done the trick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's possible yes. 
I think for me this time I am looking for a simpler look, no gilt


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pic comparing the blues










I know which one I would take if I won a "Choose a Free Blue Monta" Contest ➡➡

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That steel bezel really needs an outline or something at the triangle


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Great pic comparing the blues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Even without the bonus of the ceramic bezel that one  is an easy choice for me. 
And I think the GMT looks even better on the blue ones


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Steel bezel looking good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I agree with you. Even without the bonus of the ceramic bezel that one  is an easy choice for me.
> And I think the GMT looks even better on the blue ones


I agree, i think the month blue sky quest is the best of that model. Looks cleaner and less cluttered overall compared to the black versions. Perhaps its that the bezel numbers are more subtle or something...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> That steel bezel really needs an outline or something at the triangle


Absolutely.

I have a Halios Seaforth blue dial with steel bezel that has a similar aesthetic and the lumed bezel triangle definitely disappears in some lights and creates visual imbalance.

It would be very easy with this design to just make the outer hollow triangle black. That would look super sharp.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I agree with you. Even without the bonus of the ceramic bezel that one  is an easy choice for me.
> And I think the GMT looks even better on the blue ones


After some deliberation, I decided the dial colour and overall aesthetic of the blue SQ beat out the black SQ's black ceramic bezel insert and versatility so I switched my black to blue. Excited to get that thing on wrist now. 1 month!



boatswain said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I have a Halios Seaforth blue dial with steel bezel that has a similar aesthetic and the lumed bezel triangle definitely disappears in some lights and creates visual imbalance.
> 
> It would be very easy with this design to just make the outer hollow triangle black. That would look super sharp.


Thanks for bringing that up, I noticed the same thing with my bezel with my seaforth. I do wish the SQ had the black outline on the insert and that OK clasp. That would be me nitpicking.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

I’m agreeing with most of the comments about how good the steel bezel SQ looks. Early on I was very Mitch in the SQ camp, but after handling the ceramic bezel ones in the flesh I found them too busy and cluttered. Just a bit too much black and white (lives the ceramic OK though!). So now with photos of the steel bezel SQ showing up I’m really impressed. Need to see photos of the gloss black dial and steel bezel now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> After some deliberation, I decided the dial colour and overall aesthetic of the blue SQ beat out the black SQ's black ceramic bezel insert and versatility so I switched my black to blue. Excited to get that thing on wrist now. 1 month!
> 
> Thanks for bringing that up, I noticed the same thing with my bezel with my seaforth. I do wish the SQ had the black outline on the insert and that OK clasp. That would be me nitpicking.


Nice to have choices!

And I agree that blue SQ will be very cool, unique and a little cleaner looking.

It will be fun to see the different variants popping up here in real world pics.

Not going to be long really now. I think I may be the odd one out being ok waiting. It may be that I am in another high flood of watch activity at the moment. I would be more than happy to have all the comings and goings spread through the year but it seems I get hit with these times of lots going on at once, then a quiet spell. Really I shouldn't complain at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadiandiverman (Dec 13, 2012)

Mullmuzzler said:


> I would love to see the Oceanking in "Hulk" verion in the future...
> View attachment 13236219


I did a little photoshopping of my own here (although not as good of a job as yours). Mine is more like the Harrod's Tudor BB.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Nice to have choices!
> 
> And I agree that blue SQ will be very cool, unique and a little cleaner looking.
> 
> ...


Agreed, a month isn't really long at all especially as I'm planning to really slow things down in terms of watch buying. I'm almost set on a Grand Seiko after the Monta and will cut out those smaller purchases until then. Have you had acquired any watches since you've pre-ordered the OK?



canadiandiverman said:


> I did a little photoshopping of my own here (although not as good of a job as yours). Mine is more like the Harrod's Tudor BB.


Digging that green text!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

canadiandiverman said:


> I did a little photoshopping of my own here (although not as good of a job as yours). Mine is more like the Harrod's Tudor BB.


I dig this one. Good job


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Agreed, a month isn't really long at all especially as I'm planning to really slow things down in terms of watch buying. I'm almost set on a Grand Seiko after the Monta and will cut out those smaller purchases until then. Have you had acquired any watches since you've pre-ordered the OK?
> 
> Digging that green text!


Yup....I reaquired my Gavox Avidiver and have a Seiko SBDC063 flying in. On top of that are a couple review assignments. Not all was planned but things are just shaking out as being a bit busy right now though i was trying my hardest to consolidate down. When it rains it pours...or more accurately when its sunny its warm.

I think by September my collection will be swelling the watch box again and i may need to cull.

I want to make sure i have the space to enjoy the OK. I am OK putting things away and opening them later to delay the gratification and give each piece the space it needs to be appreciated.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Yup....I reaquired my Gavox Avidiver and have a Seiko SBDC063 flying in. On top of that are a couple review assignments. Not all was planned but things are just shaking out as being a bit busy right now though i was trying my hardest to consolidate down. When it rains it pours...or more accurately when its sunny its warm.
> 
> I think by September my collection will be swelling the watch box again and i may need to cull.
> 
> I want to make sure i have the space to enjoy the OK. I am OK putting things away and opening them later to delay the gratification and give each piece the space it needs to be appreciated.


Like you I wanted the 063 but I like the dial and colors more on the 053 but the crown at 4 and overall form factor of the 063 I like. Conflicted.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That dark green looks great


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Like you I wanted the 063 but I like the dial and colors more on the 053 but the crown at 4 and overall form factor of the 063 I like. Conflicted.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That was pretty much my dilemma too. I thought the round indices on the 63 worked better with the handset too. Throw the 53 Dial colour in the 63 though! Bam! (PM me to carry on the debate)

Oops sorry...

Quick, find some Monta content...

hmm...

Ahh! A comparison pic between gen 1 and 2...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SKOBR said:


> VIVE LA FRANCE.
> MERCI LES BLEUS.
> WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS.
> 
> ...


Oui. Trop bon cette finale. 
Super content pour la France. Le pays avait besoin de ça


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Are we there yet ???

This wait is killing me !!!

Did manage to finally pick up a mint Abyss Blue Halios Seaforth in the Uk, which should arrive tomorrow, that should keep me going !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Steppy said:


> Are we there yet ???
> 
> This wait is killing me !!!
> 
> Did manage to finally pick up a mint Abyss Blue Halios Seaforth in the Uk, which should arrive tomorrow, that should keep me going !!


Congrats 
Given I'll likely get the blue Monta Ok diver I really don't want my blue abyss Seaforth preorder now. I guess it'll go up for sale upon arrival


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats
> Given I'll likely get the blue Monta Ok diver I really don't want my blue abyss Seaforth preorder now. I guess it'll go up for sale upon arrival


The Wet Blue with steel bezel Monta OK ? The blue on that dial is amazing, but I'm not a fan of steel bezels.

Now if they made the wet blue with the black ceramic bezel, that would be a sure fire winner


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Yup....I reaquired my Gavox Avidiver and have a Seiko SBDC063 flying in. On top of that are a couple review assignments. Not all was planned but things are just shaking out as being a bit busy right now though i was trying my hardest to consolidate down. When it rains it pours...or more accurately when its sunny its warm.
> 
> I think by September my collection will be swelling the watch box again and i may need to cull.
> 
> I want to make sure i have the space to enjoy the OK. I am OK putting things away and opening them later to delay the gratification and give each piece the space it needs to be appreciated.


Nice incomings! I keep an eye on Gavox as that brand interests me. That Seiko is drool worthy - like some others, I waiting for them to release this tier of diver in a mid-size.

Also, much respect for your restraint in leaving them in a box and spreading out the unboxings. I would not have that willpower with the ones you have coming in.



Steppy said:


> The Wet Blue with steel bezel Monta OK ? The blue on that dial is amazing, but I'm not a fan of steel bezels.
> 
> Now if they made the wet blue with the black ceramic bezel, that would be a sure fire winner


I changed my black SQ to wet blue SQ. Like you I do not like steel bezels but that colour on the SQ worked so well.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I inquired with Monta, and it seems like End of August the watches should be released into the wil and our hands, so it's nice to know they are on track.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Nice incomings! I keep an eye on Gavox as that brand interests me. That Seiko is drool worthy - like some others, I waiting for them to release this tier of diver in a mid-size.
> 
> Also, much respect for your restraint in leaving them in a box and spreading out the unboxings. I would not have that willpower with the ones you have coming in.
> 
> I changed my black SQ to wet blue SQ. Like you I do not like steel bezels but that colour on the SQ worked so well.


Nice work. The blue sky Quest is the best of that model. I'm sure you will love it!

Thanks. I feel spoilt by nice pieces right now. I want to make sure when the MONTA comes in I can really enjoy it. The Seiko scared me away by it's listed specs initially but it wears nicely like a midsize, probably 41mm ish. Shoot me a PM if you want more pics, info or comparisons.

End of August sounds great and I will wait for perfection on the OK. If it goes longer I will be fine it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Does any one knows when the prices will be increased? 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey Monta Pre-Order people. I’m also waiting for my Monta SQ to arrive around end of August.
I have a question that I wasn’t able to get answered.
GMT function - the 24h hand is the first hand than followed by the hour, minute and second hand. This hand layout normally only is with watches where you have a independent hour hand like the RLX GMT or Grand Seiko GMT.
The Sellita pdf on the SW-330 does list a different layout which is hour hand first than followed by 24h, minute and second.
So the 24h hand is independent.
Anyone any information of how the Monta SQ GMT function works?
Thanks


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Someone asked Monta on Instagram and they replied "August", hope that helps


oso2276 said:


> Does any one knows when the prices will be increased?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Andreas Stecher said:


> Hey Monta Pre-Order people. I'm also waiting for my Monta SQ to arrive around end of August.
> I have a question that I wasn't able to get answered.
> GMT function - the 24h hand is the first hand than followed by the hour, minute and second hand. This hand layout normally only is with watches where you have a independent hour hand like the RLX GMT or Grand Seiko GMT.
> The Sellita pdf on the SW-330 does list a different layout which is hour hand first than followed by 24h, minute and second.
> ...


To my knowledge it works like a 2893 not like the Rolex or Alpina true gmt where you can jump the jour hand.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks mate



dorningarts said:


> Someone asked Monta on Instagram and they replied "August", hope that helps


Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

To my knowledge it works like a 2893 not like the Rolex or Alpina true gmt where you can jump the jour hand.

Thanks:
But the 2893 has the layout of the hands as the Sellita SW-330 in its pdf which is:
From the dial upwards
Hour hand
24h hand
Minute hand
Second hand
But as we can clearly see in the SQ pictures the layout of it is:
24h hand
Hour hand
Minute hand
Second hand

And the later layout is like in a RLX GMT or on my GS GMT. Where the normal hour hand is jumping so you can set the hour hand without stopingvthe watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Man they have been putting out some nice pics of the sunburst blue lately.

Makes it look darn good, but I think I better stick with gloss black. Chances are that blue is too bright and flashy for me





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Man they have been putting out some nice pics of the sunburst blue lately.
> 
> Makes it look darn good, but I think I better stick with gloss black. Chances are that blue is too bright and flashy for me
> 
> ...


Blue looks amazing.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Man they have been putting out some nice pics of the sunburst blue lately.
> 
> Makes it look darn good, but I think I better stick with gloss black. Chances are that blue is too bright and flashy for me
> 
> ...


Yeap. Those latest pics make me eat my words on the sunburst blue. What a stunner and you get to have a ceramic bezel.

But in the end I'm still pulled stronger by the Monta blue and it's more versatile. If it had a ceramic bezel it'd be killer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Montag84 said:


> Monta's instagram account shows the Skyquest with two different GMT hands? It is not just lighting either. The more recent post is clearly a different style hand that is black prior to the red pointer and no discernible bend.
> 
> More recent post:
> 
> ...


It's two different models. One is the laquer black and the other is the gilt model. They have dial different hands


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeap. Those latest pics make me eat my words on the sunburst blue. What a stunner and you get to have a ceramic bezel.
> 
> But in the end I'm still pulled stronger by the Monta blue and it's more versatile. If it had a ceramic bezel it'd be killer


Case work looks stellar. Big fan of the beveled edges all over . Just looks super well made.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Case work looks stellar. Big fan of the beveled edges all over . Just looks super well made.


Yeap it's no average micro. The cases are gorgeous. Can't wait to get mine


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Case work looks stellar. Big fan of the beveled edges all over . Just looks super well made.


 This is a photo i took of my triumph and it demonstrates all the beveled edges starting from the glass down. Well made watches!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is a photo i took of my triumph and it demonstrates all the beveled edges starting from the glass down. Well made watches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great photo. Well done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

If anyone is interested, the whole collection of Monta watches (except 1st gen Oceanking) is 100% compatible with Everest Bands line made for Ceramic Submariner 👌🤘


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Mullmuzzler said:


> If anyone is interested, the whole collection of Monta watches (except 1st gen Oceanking) is 100% compatible with Everest Bands line made for Ceramic Submariner &#55357;&#56396;&#55358;&#56600;


 I have Everest bands for my 14060m & Explorer II, and they also fit fine. The Everest band for the non ceramic sub, the Explorer II AND the one from Monta are all EH-5 bands.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I kind of waiting for the Monta branded bands to appear 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

oso2276 said:


> I kind of waiting for the Monta branded bands to appear
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


https://montawatch.com/collections/watch-straps

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks mate 


JLS36 said:


> https://montawatch.com/collections/watch-straps
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tigermoth (Jan 28, 2011)

I have come to this thread very late, so haven’t read all 100 pages. I really like the look of the Skyquest and am interested in it. Can someone tell me whether or not the local time can be adjusted without changing the GMT hand time?
I’m an airline pilot and constantly work in GMT. I am after a watch that allows me to change the local time whrn I travel, but always leaves the GMT unchanged.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers

Tigermoth.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

https://gearpatrol.com/2018/07/24/monta-skyquest-gmt-review/

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tigermoth said:


> I have come to this thread very late, so haven't read all 100 pages. I really like the look of the Skyquest and am interested in it. Can someone tell me whether or not the local time can be adjusted without changing the GMT hand time?
> I'm an airline pilot and constantly work in GMT. I am after a watch that allows me to change the local time whrn I travel, but always leaves the GMT unchanged.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


No. It's not a jumping hour hand. It's a jumping GMT hand which is why I'm not a fan of of the 2893 though i do own two


----------



## Tigermoth (Jan 28, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> No. It's not a jumping hour hand. It's a jumping GMT hand which is why I'm not a fan of of the 2893 though i do own two


Thanks for the reply.

The search continues


----------



## 444gsp (Jun 28, 2015)

Just ordered the Oceanking with black ceramic bezel! Looking forward to this, I've only a 6.6 inch wrist but think this will be an ideal daily wearer.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

It will fit perfect, Justin from Monta has a 6.75 wrist and the shots look awesome on his wrist. Mine is 6.5 and this will be my daily wearer as well


444gsp said:


> Just ordered the Oceanking with black ceramic bezel! Looking forward to this, I've only a 6.6 inch wrist but think this will be an ideal daily wearer.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

444gsp said:


> Just ordered the Oceanking with black ceramic bezel! Looking forward to this, I've only a 6.6 inch wrist but think this will be an ideal daily wearer.


Well done sir!

Matte gilt or gloss black dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 444gsp (Jun 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Well done sir!
> 
> Matte gilt or gloss black dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went for the gloss black, did like the idea of the gilt but feel the gloss is a more versatile option that I'll never tire of, hopefully!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

444gsp said:


> Went for the gloss black, did like the idea of the gilt but feel the gloss is a more versatile option that I'll never tire of, hopefully!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunOnePunAll (Oct 16, 2013)

Any word on when they'll be shipping yet beyond just August?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Received an update email from MONTA today saying production is on track and delivery is expected for "the latter half of August".

I'm pretty impressed as I was expecting inevitable delays. 

They also mentioned they will do final QC checks at their location before shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Received an update email from MONTA today saying production is on track and delivery is expected for "the latter half of August".
> 
> I'm pretty impressed as I was expecting inevitable delays.
> 
> ...


I received the same email this morning. I'm also hopeful about picking mine up locally. By the way, congrats on 4K.|>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

elliswyatt said:


> I received the same email this morning. I'm also hopeful about picking mine up locally. By the way, congrats on 4K.|>


Oh wow! 4K. Dang, how did that happen?

Thanks a lot. I guess I'm in deep now. 

It would be fun to pick it up in person locally. I got to do that with a watch recently and it was a fabulous experience. I hope that works out for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Oh wow! 4K. Dang, how did that happen?
> 
> Thanks a lot. I guess I'm in deep now.
> 
> ...


Congrats. 
I'm 95% sure I'm switching my order to Monta blue even if i lose the ceramic bezel


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats.
> I'm 95% sure I'm switching my order to Monta blue even if i lose the ceramic bezel


Thanks Brice. I have a loooooong way to go to catch you.

I think you should change your emoji to this  though!

The MONTA blue will be unique and you will stand out from all of us boring folks with our black ocean kings.

What is the 5% that is holding you back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks Brice. I have a loooooong way to go to catch you.
> 
> I think you should change your emoji to this  though!
> 
> ...


Change it to what ? 

The 5% is missing in a nice high quality Swiss made ceramic lumed bezel.... 
feel like I'm losing something out of it  stupid I know


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Change it to what ?
> 
> The 5% is missing in a nice high quality Swiss made ceramic lumed bezel....
> feel like I'm losing something out of it  stupid I know


Ah sorry I was vague...

I meant change your sad emoji face to a happy one, because you would be getting a watch you're excited about.

Poor communication on my part.

--

Yes the lumed ceramic bezel will be great but nice steel bezels are rare these days. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

1st Gen blue. Loving it.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

blakerad said:


> 1st Gen blue. Loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see a real one in the wild. 
Thanks for sharing.

We are just sitting here speculating and twiddling our thumbs as we wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Change it to what ?
> 
> The 5% is missing in a nice high quality Swiss made ceramic lumed bezel....
> feel like I'm losing something out of it  stupid I know


The ceramic bezel is one of the best parts of the Oceanking, I totally understand your dilemma


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dorningarts said:


> The ceramic bezel is one of the best parts of the Oceanking, I totally understand your dilemma


I switched to Monta blue and will miss on the ceramic bezel


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Does anyone know whether the "Wet blue" dial is glossy, matte, or sunburst? I can't really tell from the photos or find the info anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> Does anyone know whether the "Wet blue" dial is glossy, matte, or sunburst? I can't really tell from the photos or find the info anywhere. Thanks.


I believe it is glossy. They have also called the gloss black "wet black" in some places I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow (Jul 15, 2018)

Hoping the preorder goes through this weekend. Waiting on some ebay sales while deciding which I want to jump on.

Undecided between black or blue OK. Definitely want the ceramic bezel. Decisions, decisions. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow (Jul 15, 2018)

After going through the vast majority of this thread, I have concerns about the validity of the reviews from people online and the quality of Monta in general (relative to price).

Does the quality of the bracelet match up to the hype and reviews, considering the price?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

sdotlow said:


> After going through the vast majority of this thread, I have concerns about the validity of the reviews from people online and the quality of Monta in general (relative to price).
> 
> Does the quality of the bracelet match up to the hype and reviews, considering the price?


Not sure who you are questioning, #womw is well respected and honest. Jeep99dad is probably regarded higher than most and has countless experience with hundreds maybe thousands of watches. The other contributing members who have voiced their opinions on Monta and there product are also held in high regards and are active contributing members. I think statements like the one you made should be specific otherwise it's unclear exactly what you are trying to accomplish. You have given no reasons why the validity should be challenged. So please be specific. If as you claim you read the entire thread you would see the opinions of the bracelet. As for those of us waiting for our oceanking and skyquest well we can't answer yet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow (Jul 15, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Not sure who you are questioning, #womw is well respected and honest. Jeep99dad is probably regarded higher than most and has countless experience with hundreds maybe thousands of watches. The other contributing members who have voiced their opinions on Monta and there product are also held in high regards and are active contributing members. I think statements like the one you made should be specific otherwise it's unclear exactly what you are trying to accomplish. You have given no reasons why the validity should be challenged. So please be specific. If as you claim you read the entire thread you would see the opinions of the bracelet. As for those of us waiting for our oceanking and skyquest well we can't answer yet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


By reviews online, I was referring to the written and video reviews I've seen away from this site. Somewhere in the 40's and 50's of this thread, I believe 2 different individuals went to an event and were entirely unimpressed with the bracelets. I block out most of the echo chamber stuff when researching a purchase of any kind, and look for opinions like those.

I should have worded my post a bit better - my fault.

I'm on the fence with preordering. I'm trying to be as sure as I possibly can be that the quality is there and that it's worth the asking price.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

sdotlow said:


> By reviews online, I was referring to the written and video reviews I've seen away from this site. Somewhere in the 40's and 50's of this thread, I believe 2 different individuals went to an event and were entirely unimpressed with the bracelets. I block out most of the echo chamber stuff when researching a purchase of any kind, and look for opinions like those.
> 
> I should have worded my post a bit better - my fault.
> 
> I'm on the fence with preordering. I'm trying to be as sure as I possibly can be that the quality is there and that it's worth the asking price.


The bracelet on my triumph and first gen ocean king are superb. The fully articulated links wrap around the wrist and is really comfortable. The finish is second to none, even compared to my rolexes, Tudors, or omegas. The bracelet is also a bit thinner so it isn't as heavy either. The chamfered or beveled edges on all the links also adds a lot to the comfort factor. Hadn't had many bracelet experiences that were any better than Monta. And with the new clasp coming out, it'll probably be even better.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

blakerad said:


> The bracelet on my triumph and first gen ocean king are superb. The fully articulated links wrap around the wrist and is really comfortable. The finish is second to none, even compared to my rolexes, Tudors, or omegas. The bracelet is also a bit thinner so it isn't as heavy either. The chamfered or beveled edges on all the links also adds a lot to the comfort factor. Hadn't had many bracelet experiences that were any better than Monta. And with the new clasp coming out, it'll probably be even better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I think the only issue that people will have is the relative thinness of the bracelet, its much thinner than a Rolex, omega or standard dive watch bracelet - and unfortunately some people will see that/feel that its cheap.

It not cheap, its extremely well finished - but people should be prepared for it to be lighter/thinner than standard bracelets.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Steppy said:


> I think the only issue that people will have is the relative thinness of the bracelet, its much thinner than a Rolex, omega or standard dive watch bracelet - and unfortunately some people will see that/feel that its cheap.
> 
> It not cheap, its extremely well finished - but people should be prepared for it to be lighter/thinner than standard bracelets.


It's not much thinner than the Rolex imo. It's also not too thin, i personally have noticed an increase in bracelet thickness, sometimes width(lack tapering) and weight, which detracts from the comfort and overall design/look for me. 
The Monta isn't a large watch and not thick either. I find the bracelet to be just right proportionally to the Watch head and it provides great support and great comfort(one of the best imho). Plus as you pointed out the finish is great 

Just my 2 cents based on my experience with both my Triumph and the OK proto, as well as hundreds of others


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone else se excited about their soon to land OK/SK  soon being relative I know


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

oh, i am excited. But i am OK with delayed gratification. I am fine if its a bit late too. I have had a couple pieces come in lately and feel like i need a breather before diving into the OK.

I think it (gloss black OK) will be a great versatile piece that i should make sure i get on the wrist a lot and not baby. That will be my challenge.

Jeep dad, is the monta blue likely a keeper (as much as one can tell sight unseen)? Does the uniqueness of dial colour set it apart or do you think you may crave something different? Nice compliment to your BP i would think.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Anyone else se excited about their soon to land OK/SK  soon being relative I know


Yes, very excited and hoping I can arrange for a pickup at Monta HQ.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> oh, i am excited. But i am OK with delayed gratification. I am fine if its a bit late too. I have had a couple pieces come in lately and feel like i need a breather before diving into the OK.
> 
> I think it (gloss black OK) will be a great versatile piece that i should make sure i get on the wrist a lot and not baby. That will be my challenge.
> 
> Jeep dad, is the monta blue likely a keeper (as much as one can tell sight unseen)? Does the uniqueness of dial colour set it apart or do you think you may crave something different? Nice compliment to your BP i would think.


Oh yeah me too. I am ok with delays. It's part of the process and one should build that in their expectations. I mean I don't want to wait a year last eta or more like you know who  bit for me I am not stressing out for delays up to 3 months but I expect good and regular communication. I prefer focus on top quality and strong QC and no concessions. I also have several arrivals coming this week and next so I'd rather wait for the Monta to truly isolate and enjoy its arrival 
The laquer black will definitely be the most versatile. It's more classic like others black classic dress divers such as the Rolex Subs and Omegas 2254/PO, Certino diver, etc ... it can do it all, be in a business meeting, at the bar in jeans later that day and beach side the weekend. You should most definitely wear it a lot without worry. Enjoy it. 
Tough question not having seen it. I still struggle with my choice, took for ever to chose between yours and the Monta blue. All I was sure 100% is that I didn't want the sunburst blue or gilt. Sunburst blue is gorgeous but just not me. 
The Monta blue is my favorite color and different. Sort of felt like At this point ai didn't want another black diver a la Rolex at this point. The Monta blue really was exciting to me and that feeling won in the end. But I admit I do regret not having a ceramic bezel and feel like maybe I'm getting less value and and will miss on the lumed part too. Their ceramic bezel look so amazing to me. But seems they really made efforts to have a beautiful well finished SS bezel too


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

elliswyatt said:


> Yes, very excited and hoping I can arrange for a pickup at Monta HQ.


Lucky you 

I really can't wait to see that Monta blue dial


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh yeah me too. I am ok with delays. It's part of the process and one should build that in their expectations. I mean I don't want to wait a year last eta or more like you know who  bit for me I am not stressing out for delays up to 3 months but I expect good and regular communication. I prefer focus on top quality and strong QC and no concessions. I also have several arrivals coming this week and next so I'd rather wait for the Monta to truly isolate and enjoy its arrival
> The laquer black will definitely be the most versatile. It's more classic like others black classic dress divers such as the Rolex Subs and Omegas 2254/PO, Certino diver, etc ... it can do it all, be in a business meeting, at the bar in jeans later that day and beach side the weekend. You should most definitely wear it a lot without worry. Enjoy it.
> Tough question not having seen it. I still struggle with my choice, took for ever to chose between yours and the Monta blue. All I was sure 100% is that I didn't want the sunburst blue or gilt. Sunburst blue is gorgeous but just not me.
> The Monta blue is my favorite color and different. Sort of felt like At this point ai didn't want another black diver a la Rolex at this point. The Monta blue really was exciting to me and that feeling won in the end. But I admit I do regret not having a ceramic bezel and feel like maybe I'm getting less value and and will miss on the lumed part too. Their ceramic bezel look so amazing to me. But seems they really made efforts to have a beautiful well finished SS bezel too


I love the Monta blue. If I had a larger collection I'd go for the Monta blue skyquest, but I need the versatility that comes with the gloss back dial as I plan on wearing this 24/7. I don't think there are any bad choices across the board and I'm excited to see these start hitting the wild soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> I love the Monta blue. If I had a larger collection I'd go for the Monta blue skyquest, but I need the versatility that comes with the gloss back dial as I plan on wearing this 24/7. I don't think there are any bad choices across the board and I'm excited to see these start hitting the wild soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bang on for my situation too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 444gsp (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeepdad, or anyone else who has owned/handled a Nodus Retrospect: I was wondering how the OK wears compared to the Nodus as they both have a 49mm L2L? The OK has a shorter lug width and appears to have a slimmer profile so I was thinking it should wear a bit smaller?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

There's the comparison we have been waiting for! Though the black with steel bezel remains mysterious...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow (Jul 15, 2018)

boatswain said:


> There's the comparison we have been waiting for! Though the black with steel bezel remains mysterious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wet black...

Sadly I bit at the new rootbeer squale and am putting a pricey purchase on hold.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love that group shot. 
I can't wait for my


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

I pre-ordered a Skyquest recently, but I'm starting to have some doubts about the longevity of owning one. Because they don't manufacture themselves, I worry that once a model is discontinued, there won't be a change to acquire replacement parts should something happen. Let's say the bezel assembly gets damaged down the road, we might be totally out of luck (and and out $2k) should that model be discontinued, or worse of Monta isn't around anymore.

Obviously this is a worry with any micro, but at this price it really worries me.

With an Oris, for example, I'd imagine the chances are much higher that they'll be able to replace parts even after a model is discontinued.

I guess I'm just really worried about the gamble.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> I pre-ordered a Skyquest recently, but I'm starting to have some doubts about the longevity of owning one. Because they don't manufacture themselves, I worry that once a model is discontinued, there won't be a change to acquire replacement parts should something happen. Let's say the bezel assembly gets damaged down the road, we might be totally out of luck (and and out $2k) should that model be discontinued, or worse of Monta isn't around anymore.
> 
> Obviously this is a worry with any micro, but at this price it really worries me.
> 
> ...


They actually posted on Instagram that they buy and stock replacement parts. So you are covered there. As far as longevity that's impossible to answer but unlike most micros Monta has been an established brand for years with everest so the concern should be less there but you never know. To me it doesn't feel like a gamble, if there is a problem it should appear rather soon into ownership. If 10 years from now you want a replacement bezel or crown well then I don't know..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

In fairness even the vast majority of "major" brands do not stock parts for all models forever.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> I pre-ordered a Skyquest recently, but I'm starting to have some doubts about the longevity of owning one. Because they don't manufacture themselves, I worry that once a model is discontinued, there won't be a change to acquire replacement parts should something happen. Let's say the bezel assembly gets damaged down the road, we might be totally out of luck (and and out $2k) should that model be discontinued, or worse of Monta isn't around anymore.
> 
> Obviously this is a worry with any micro, but at this price it really worries me.
> 
> ...


I had similar concerns and brought it up with MONTA prior to ordering. I was reassured by what parts they stock in house for repairs and their general philosophy about long term maintenance. It's something I ask most micros I order from and their answer was better than most. Perhaps call or email them and see if they can answer your questions to your satisfaction.

I think it is a risk with a lot of watches micro or not that parts may be difficult down the road. One reason I bought my omega seamaster is knowing it could be serviced in the long term by them. However I imagine there are certain parts on a lot of watches that if damaged may just not be replaceable.

All the gaskets and the movement on the MONTA are standard sizes that should be serviced by any decent watchmaker I was told of you Cant have MONTA do it.

There are certain things about MONTA that make them stand out to me from other micros. It's a small detail but they have a physical address and phone number. Does that add overhead? Sure. But I like they have an existence beyond a website. Some of my favourite brands are micros with great owners. But I can't call them on the phone or swing by their offices. It makes MONTA seem more stable. Just hopefully they aren't going to struggle by reaching too far. My guess is that Everest bands is carrying MONTA for now, so to speak.

I would say if you like it carry on.

But if you aren't comfortable with the long term ownership and it will nag it you and rob joy, perhaps it's best to move on.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

I would also say that many WIS, myself for sure, overestimate the length of time we will actually keep a new watch, making many of these concerns irrelevant. I have bought pieces in the past thinking I'd have it for years and years and end up selling 1 year later. At the time of purchase I considered things like ease/cost of service, when in reality I didn't even come close to having them long enough to need it serviced. It's not a bad thing necessarily, just part of the hobby!


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Just dreaming here as I can't even afford 1 at this point, but has anyone given thought as to what they would get for Monta "triplets" in their collection?

For me it would be:

Ocean King all blue, steel bracelet.
Skyquest steel bezel black rubber strap
Triumph green dial dark brown leather.

Reasonings: varied color options, and hopefully the bands would be interchangeable between models, as the brown and the steel bracelet would work well with all three.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Well CPL if we're dreaming then I'd like to chime in...

IF I had the cash for a triplet of Monta, then I would not really need any more watches. They's cover pretty much anything and anywhere I'd want to go!

I would get:
Triumph green on light brown
OceanKing gilt on black rubber
Sky quest blue steel bezel on bracelet.

And, like you, I would hope the bracelet and straps would be interchangeable between the three. 
(If they are not I am sure someone here will politely correct me)

For now I am still working up to my fave color, a green Triumph on a bracelet (with a backup tan leather strap)

- - - Updated - - -

Well CPL if we're dreaming then I'd like to chime in...

IF I had the cash for a triplet of Monta, then I would not really need any more watches. They's cover pretty much anything and anywhere I'd want to go!

I would get:
Triumph green on light brown
OceanKing gilt on black rubber
Sky quest blue steel bezel on bracelet.

And, like you, I would hope the bracelet and straps would be interchangeable between the three. 
(If they are not I am sure someone here will politely correct me)

For now I am still working up to my fave color, a green Triumph on a bracelet (with a backup tan leather strap)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great question...

Gloss black dial and bezel ocean king

Monta goss blue steel bezel sky quest

Grey dial triumph

Where do we sign up for the contest  ?

- - - Updated - - -

Great question...

Gloss black dial and bezel ocean king

Monta goss blue steel bezel sky quest

Grey dial triumph

Where do we sign up for the contest  ?


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Well CPL if we're dreaming then I'd like to chime in...
> 
> IF I had the cash for a triplet of Monta, then I would not really need any more watches. They's cover pretty much anything and anywhere I'd want to go!
> 
> ...


Monta has confirmed that their bracelets and straps are all interchangeable between all their modes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Interesting. I was wondering if the leather straps only fit the Triumph since they are not given as options for the OK or SQ.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

CLP said:


> Just dreaming here as I can't even afford 1 at this point, but has anyone given thought as to what they would get for Monta "triplets" in their collection?
> 
> For me it would be:
> 
> ...


I'll have to settle for a duo since the Skyquest does nothing for me. My love affair with the Triumph caused me to order an Ocean King. If I got a third it would be a blue or green Triumph



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Not sure if I could or would like three watches from any one brand, I'll see how I get on with the oceanking, I will say I'm tempted by many models though. I've chosen black/black but I've been itchy about the blue/blue, I just feel the blue dial needs a color pop in the way the black got the red text. I would say oceanking in yellow and or second hand with some yellow would have been nice. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

First gen, just for another reference









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Not sure if I could or would like three watches from any one brand, I'll see how I get on with the oceanking, I will say I'm tempted by many models though. I've chosen black/black but I've been itchy about the blue/blue, I just feel the blue dial needs a color pop in the way the black got the red text. I would say oceanking in yellow and or second hand with some yellow would have been nice.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Good call on colors. I too would like to see Monta make a red Triumph. There are some really nice looking red field watches out there.


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

The Monta Triumph has been one of those rare watches that I get more excited about the more I wear it. In fact, I've been so impressed that I just pre-ordered the gen 2 Oceanking and the Skyquest. Why both? Well, the pre-order window was closing and I couldn't decide between the two. First world problems.

These pictures aren't mine (these models aren't shipping yet):


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fun Instagram pics to check out of the production bracelets arriving.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am so ready for mine


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am so ready for mine


Me too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes I would love shipping to start next week,end of this week.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

In the end I couldn’t convince myself to order one of the new models. I was looking at a 2 piece purchase: either a Tudor GMT and the gloss black OK, or a speedmaster and the SQ. I ended up getting the speedmaster, but when handling the SQ at the watch fair I felt it was too busy (loved the OK though, but want a GMT). 

I’ve been loving the look of the Monta blue SQ with steel bezel but want to see more customer based pictures before making a decision (hopefully someone in Dallas buys one and I can meet and have a look!). 

I’m also still waiting to see photos of a steel bezel with black dial combo. Haven’t seen that yet. If I’ve missed a photo of that version can someone repost!

So I’ll miss the pre-order pricing, but will happily look at all the photos and comments from owners over the coming month!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

If I had the $ I’d have ordered too, the laquer black OK with ceramic bezel and the Monta blue SQ. I’d alternate the adjustable clasp bracelet.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope we start seeing some shipping notices soon. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> I hope we start seeing some shipping notices soon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I was thinking next week but I'll take this week


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> I hope we start seeing some shipping notices soon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I mean, pre-orders end the 25th, so I'd assume nothing's getting shipped until after that date, although hopefully not too long after.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Skyquests will be shipped first or second week of September. Not sure about the Oceanking.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Update sent today for ocean kings

Casing up with movement, dial and hands under way

Bezels are being lumed, should be done at end of the week

After that they will be assembled in Switzerland then sent US for final QC and shipping. 

Sounds like they should ship within a week of being received. 


So perhaps a bit delayed by the bezel lume. 

Not a bother to me. Slow and steady and get it right. Sounds close enough for my liking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It was unclear to me, they made the statement a it loom and then stated all pre orders should ship in 3-5 days. They didn't say from when received but that is how I took it. Soon anyhow. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> It was unclear to me, they made the statement a it loom and then stated all pre orders should ship in 3-5 days. They didn't say from when received but that is how I took it. Soon anyhow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Maybe it 3-5 to do shipping AFTER QC is done.

That makes more sense to me actually.

So perhaps shipping a week after they receive them. That's what I would expect.

So perhaps shipping in two to three weeks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It's unclear to me. I guess time will give me clarity.


boatswain said:


> Maybe it 3-5 to do shipping AFTER QC is done.
> 
> That makes more sense to me actually.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Reads like start of September to me


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

The email seems a little confusing, from what I can gather it seems all this could take 2-3 weeks to actually get these in hand


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dorningarts said:


> The email seems a little confusing, from what I can gather it seems all this could take 2-3 weeks to actually get these in hand


That sounds about right practically with what is left to go.

I am fine with that personally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dorningarts said:


> The email seems a little confusing, from what I can gather it seems all this could take 2-3 weeks to actually get these in hand


Yes won't be long now. 
I'm excited.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta clarified things for me. They said they are hopeful they receive the watches at the end of next week, and then they will ship from St Louis to us 3-5 days following that. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Monta clarified things for me. They said they are hopeful they receive the watches at the end of next week, and then they will ship from St Louis to us 3-5 days following that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update. Makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA is hitting the Instagram drum pretty hard on the last day of preorder price.

I hadnt seen this shot of "my" watch yet though which I appreciated. Very nice.










I guess a public service announcement here is worthwhile too if anyone wanted to get in before the retail price goes up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really wish I could have done a gmt with the adjustable clasp. That monta blue gmt is sick


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> MONTA is hitting the Instagram drum pretty hard on the last day of preorder price.
> 
> I hadnt seen this shot of "my" watch yet though which I appreciated. Very nice.
> 
> ...


I just ordered the very same watch (same specs as shown in the image) this afternoon  Pretty excited as I literally spent the last month trying to decide which brand, movement, style, colors, etc to go with. I think my wife is probably even more excited than I as she will no longer have to keep looking at images of several different watches every evening, with me asking...."what do ya think of this one, hun?"


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> MONTA is hitting the Instagram drum pretty hard on the last day of preorder price.
> 
> I hadnt seen this shot of "my" watch yet though which I appreciated. Very nice.
> 
> ...


I just ordered the very same watch (same specs as shown in the image) this afternoon  Pretty excited as I literally spent the last month trying to decide which brand, movement, style, colors, etc to go with. I think my wife is probably even more excited than I as she will no longer have to keep looking at images of several different watches every evening, with me asking...."what do ya think of this one, hun?"


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches123 said:


> I just ordered the very same watch (same specs as shown in the image) this afternoon  Pretty excited as I literally spent the last month trying to decide which brand, movement, style, colors, etc to go with. I think my wife is probably even more excited than I as she will no longer have to keep looking at images of several different watches every evening, with me asking...."what do ya think of this one, hun?"


Well done sir. exquisite taste 

My wife also has a limited threshold for that exercise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Well done sir. exquisite taste
> 
> My wife also has a limited threshold for that exercise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likewise my friend It looks like one heck of a nice watch! I love all the attention to detail they have put into this watch. Also, the fact that they have listened to the people with their constructive criticisms in regards to version 1. I'm really looking forward to this one!


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

I also have to say that Monta has been absolutely wonderful with timely replies to my emails! This instills good faith that they will be there for us for any future customer service needs.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I talked to them quite a lot before ordering and I was really satisfied by the quality of responses I got. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It's photos like this that make me question my choice, having this blue and a black Bay 58 seem like the perfect pair to me.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

So I wonder how difficult it would be to switch out the bands? I ordered mine with just the metal bracelet, but I think it might be nice to also have the black rubber as an option as well. However, if it is something that I would need to bring to my watchmaker to swap out for me all the time, then maybe I will just stay with the bracelet. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches123 said:


> So I wonder how difficult it would be to switch out the bands? I ordered mine with just the metal bracelet, but I think it might be nice to also have the black rubber as an option as well. However, if it is something that I would need to bring to my watchmaker to swap out for me all the time, then maybe I will just stay with the bracelet. Anyone have any ideas?


A little work with the included (I think) spring bar tool to pop out the spring bar between the lugs and then swap. With practice you can do it in a minute or two.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches123 said:


> So I wonder how difficult it would be to switch out the bands? I ordered mine with just the metal bracelet, but I think it might be nice to also have the black rubber as an option as well. However, if it is something that I would need to bring to my watchmaker to swap out for me all the time, then maybe I will just stay with the bracelet. Anyone have any ideas?


No need. It's a 2 minute DIY


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

That sounds good. I just would hate to be gouging up that beautiful bracelet with me trying to swap out the bands. Maybe there's a youtube video showing me how to do it, lol. You can learn how to do just about anything on youtube


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A little painters masking tape will be your friend as you learnt protect from scratches. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> A little painters masking tape will be your friend as you learnt protect from scratches.
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Ahh, that is a fantastic tip! Please feel free to share any others you might think of  Have you given any thought to getting the black rubber strap at all? In the photos that I've seen it gives the watch a whole new and different look and would make it seem like you have two watches... a little variety without the expense of having to buy yet another quality watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I might get the strap, but it’s a little pricey, though people do say it is great and I like fitted straps. 

I’ll decide before it ships out though i think. 

If you don’t care about the end of the strap perfectly fitting the watch and filling the space between the lugs there are lots of high quality options for far less money that would still look good. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I might get the strap, but it's a little pricey, though people do say it is great and I like fitted straps.
> 
> I'll decide before it ships out though i think.
> 
> ...


So would you get the rubber strap in addition to the bracelet? Do we get any kind of deal by ordering the rubber strap along with the bracelet?


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> A little painters masking tape will be your friend as you learnt protect from scratches.
> 
> @boatswainwatches


I did this when I first started changing straps but gave up after a few attempts. Just slowed me down changing straps and I got lazy. Now I just expect that a result of changing straps will be some scratches on the back of the lugs. I decided that if I can't see the scratches I stopped caring!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I got a pair of pliers as recommended by another member here and they really simplify the process.

http://www.ofrei.com/page252.html









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> I got a pair of pliers as recommended by another member here and they really simplify the process.
> 
> Spring Bar Tools
> 
> ...


That looks like a handy tool, especially for those who like to change bands frequently. Thank you for sharing this with us all


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches123 said:


> So would you get the rubber strap in addition to the bracelet? Do we get any kind of deal by ordering the rubber strap along with the bracelet?


If I get the rubber strap, yes, it would be in addition to the bracelet.

Sadly it looks like no extra deal for buying the strap. But in my opinion there should be a steep discount if you just bought the watch.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

I agree. A nice discount would sway me to order the strap right away. Otherwise I’m likely to look at other options. Please let me know if they offer one to you. Thx much!


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

I've got several Everest straps for my Rolex sport watches, and they fit my Monta Triumph perfectly. It's the most comfortable rubber strap there is (and I have straps from Everest, RubberB and Zealande). If you're looking for a slightly more reasonable price for an Everest style strap, the Zealande can be had for about $100. They fit just as well as the Everest, but are of a slightly thinner material (but still very nice). I ordered the Oceanking with bracelet, knowing that all three (Everest, RubberB, & Zealande will fit).


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

mumblypeg said:


> I've got several Everest straps for my Rolex sport watches, and they fit my Monta Triumph perfectly. It's the most comfortable rubber strap there is (and I have straps from Everest, RubberB and Zealande). If you're looking for a slightly more reasonable price for an Everest style strap, the Zealande can be had for about $100. They fit just as well as the Everest, but are of a slightly thinner material (but still very nice). I ordered the Oceanking with bracelet, knowing that all three (Everest, RubberB, & Zealande will fit).


Thanks for the heads up. Could you throw in a couple pictures of your Triumph on the Zealande? I was going to bite the bullet and pay the $225, but if it fits just as well I'll save the $$.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't have any pics of the Monta on rubber, but here are the Everest (on Rolex), and RubberB & Zealande on my SMP. All 3 will fit the earlier model SMPs, Subs, Explorer IIs, and all three Monta watches. The Zealande has similar lines to the RubberB, and the Everest has more rounded (robust) lines. In order are Zealande, then RubberB, then Everest.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks $100.00 is an easier pill to swallow but I'm staying on bracelet for awhile before I plunge into straps, I also want a Monta strap but the cost is too steep for my liking, a discount with purchase would make it palatable.


mumblypeg said:


> I don't have any pics of the Monta on rubber, but here are the Everest (on Rolex), and RubberB & Zealande on my SMP. All 3 will fit the earlier model SMPs, Subs, Explorer IIs, and all three Monta watches. The Zealande has similar lines to the RubberB, and the Everest has more rounded (robust) lines. In order are Zealande, then RubberB, then Everest.
> 
> View attachment 13433883
> View attachment 13433885
> View attachment 13433887


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another update from MONTA today. 


Essentially they hope to ship black and sunburst blue Oceankings at the end of next week. 

Gilt and MONTA blue (gloss) will come after. 

Sounds like the sky Quest is behind and will hopefully ship mid September. 

I appreciate the proactive updates and open communication. 


Sorry to those waiting on the later models. It doesn’t seem an unreasonably long delay. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I would be lying if I said it didn't bother me, but being upfront and truthful is the best way not to upset us. I've been through enough pre orders that this is mild enough. There are some micros that won't even tell you why or how delays are occurring, and honestly two weeks isn't even a long delay. They have been transparent through the whole process and it's been great.


boatswain said:


> Another update from MONTA today.
> 
> Essentially they hope to ship black and sunburst blue Oceankings at the end of next week.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> I would be lying if I said it didn't bother me, but being upfront and truthful is the best way not to upset us. I've been through enough pre orders that this is mild enough. There are some micros that won't even tell you why or how delays are occurring, and honestly two weeks isn't even a long delay. They have been transparent through the whole process and it's been great.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




What do you have on order?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Black on black, it's been a hard road deciding, the other watch on order is a raven venture


boatswain said:


> What do you have on order?
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess we are in the vanguard. I would love to see the popularity numbers on this series, what models has sold the most.


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

I too am really impressed with the communications and transparency they have shown us. I'm so thankful that I was patient and took my time in making my decision in buying this brand. I think we are really going to love this watch. 

I'm curious as well about which models and color combinations sold the most. I'm very happy with my choice, but just curious. Maybe someone will make a poll 

Does anyone know if Monta has plans for doing a chronograph? I might be interested in that for my next watch.... hint, hint, hint


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good timely updates 

Very minimal delay... I don’t even really consider that a delay, kinda BaU... given how this works. 

Good job Monta managing communications and project timeline


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Watches123 said:


> I too am really impressed with the communications and transparency they have shown us. I'm so thankful that I was patient and took my time in making my decision in buying this brand. I think we are really going to love this watch.
> 
> I'm curious as well about which models and color combinations sold the most. I'm very happy with my choice, but just curious. Maybe someone will make a poll
> 
> Does anyone know if Monta has plans for doing a chronograph? I might be interested in that for my next watch.... hint, hint, hint


I had a good chat to the Monta guys up the wind up fair. They were over in Switzerland during the summer finalizing designs for 2 new watches for release at Baselworld next year. A chronograph is not one of them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bjn74 said:


> I had a good chat to the Monta guys up the wind up fair. They were over in Switzerland during the summer finalizing designs for 2 new watches for release at Baselworld next year. A chronograph is not one of them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Intriguing...

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Intriguing...
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Do I sense a Monta Collection coming your way???


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Intriguing...
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Do I sense a Monta Collection coming your way???


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

We will see...I would need to be pretty blown away by the new models. I try not to spend too much on an individual watch and keep things somewhat diverse. However, if i am impressed with my OK and the new models look good and have decent value i am sure i could be tempted.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Add colors first!
Red dialed field watch anyone?!?!!


----------



## gwss76 (Sep 1, 2018)

This brand puzzles me. After some research up and down the forum it seems many people swear by it. I did a quick "Monta" search and seems there are many available for sale. Given that the brand is really new this strikes me as odd... makes me think people bought it and either got sick of them quick or realized they're not all that great.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

gwss76 said:


> This brand puzzles me. After some research up and down the forum it seems many people swear by it. I did a quick "Monta" search and seems there are many available for sale. Given that the brand is really new this strikes me as odd... makes me think people bought it and either got sick of them quick or realized they're not all that great.
> View attachment 13442587
> 
> View attachment 13442589


Or they want a skyquest or ocean king II instead. That's what we do, we flip things to buy things.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Do a search of ANY brand, new or not and you see the same thing, this is totally normal. Search Halios for instance and see how many current watches are for sale, also some of the watches for sale are multiple posts of the same watch.


gwss76 said:


> This brand puzzles me. After some research up and down the forum it seems many people swear by it. I did a quick "Monta" search and seems there are many available for sale. Given that the brand is really new this strikes me as odd... makes me think people bought it and either got sick of them quick or realized they're not all that great.
> View attachment 13442587
> 
> View attachment 13442589


----------



## gwss76 (Sep 1, 2018)

househalfman said:


> Or they want a skyquest or ocean king II instead. That's what we do, we flip things to buy things.


 I don't understand. I assume one loses money in the first buy and sells at a loss. Why not but the item one really wants from the get go?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

gwss76 said:


> I don't understand. I assume one loses money in the first buy and sells at a loss. Why not but the item one really wants from the get go?


They're new releases so they couldn't have bought them at the time.


----------



## gwss76 (Sep 1, 2018)

Also, what's up with stuff like this?
(I read on another thread the seller swore by Monta):


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

gwss76 said:


> I don't understand. I assume one loses money in the first buy and sells at a loss. Why not buy the item one really wants from the get go?


Haven't spent much time on watch forums have you?

Wait until the disease takes a hold of you


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

gwss76 said:


> I don't understand. I assume one loses money in the first buy and sells at a loss. Why not but the item one really wants from the get go?


Part of the fun with this hobby (for me at least) is trying things out; different brands, styles, and designs. That means flipping, sometimes (most of the time, really) for a loss, but that's just part of the hobby.

It's not the final destination, it's the journey, man! b-)|>


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

A little late to the party but just placed my preorder for the Skyquest. Can’t wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

fantastic!


nvrp813 said:


> A little late to the party but just placed my preorder for the Skyquest. Can't wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> fantastic!


Thanks! To be honest I wasn't even considering it until I set out on a two week search to find a watch. I set my budget ~$2,000 USD and actively searched what was out there, including preowned and new.

I seriously considered a couple Sinn models (but ultimately not dressy enough) as well as the Omega SMPc and Tudor BBB. What I found, after watching and reading multiple reviews, this is probably the best watch in the dressy sport range for $2,000. The fit and finish look to rival Omega, and surpass the likes of Tudor and Sinn. Not to mention the features you get for the price.

Time will tell if I made the right decision, but, by all accounts, Monta looks to be a winner.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

nvrp813 said:


> Thanks! To be honest I wasn't even considering it until I set out on a two week search to find a watch. I set my budget ~$2,000 USD and actively searched what was out there, including preowned and new.
> 
> I seriously considered a couple Sinn models (but ultimately not dressy enough) as well as the Omega SMPc and Tudor BBB. What I found, after watching and reading multiple reviews, this is probably the best watch in the dressy sport range for $2,000. The fit and finish look to rival Omega, and surpass the likes of Tudor and Sinn. Not to mention the features you get for the price.
> 
> Time will tell if I made the right decision, but, by all accounts, Monta looks to be a winner.


Congratulations 

Did you get in at the preorder price?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

nvrp813 said:


> Thanks! To be honest I wasn't even considering it until I set out on a two week search to find a watch. I set my budget ~$2,000 USD and actively searched what was out there, including preowned and new.
> 
> I seriously considered a couple Sinn models (but ultimately not dressy enough) as well as the Omega SMPc and Tudor BBB. What I found, after watching and reading multiple reviews, this is probably the best watch in the dressy sport range for $2,000. The fit and finish look to rival Omega, and surpass the likes of Tudor and Sinn. Not to mention the features you get for the price.
> 
> Time will tell if I made the right decision, but, by all accounts, Monta looks to be a winner.


I am in the same situation with the Oceanking , I did a lot of research, and it came down to the Oris Aquis or Monta, and when they offered the preorder I jumped. To me this watch, in a sense stands in a unique space, being a micro in one of the highest price brackets, and also the highest quality bracket, rivalling the watches you mentioned. The design is what does it for me, they really nailed that sleek, retro look that most brands fail at, as well as their patents on the bezel and clasp. As you said time will tell, but I am not too worried


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Did you get in at the preorder price?
> 
> @boatswainwatches


I did! Just checked a few minutes ago and the SQ is still on preorder pricing.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone has heard if the watches have come in to Monta yet?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Heard nothing yet they are active to say the least on Instagram, they likely would have posted that.


dorningarts said:


> I am wondering if anyone has heard if the watches have come in to Monta yet?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah, I think you are right, they will probably post that when it happens


JLS36 said:


> Heard nothing yet they are active to say the least on Instagram, they likely would have posted that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

In an email exchange recently I encouraged them to post some behind the scenes shots of them getting ready, not sure if they will though


@boatswainwatches


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> In an email exchange recently I encouraged them to post some behind the scenes shots of them getting ready, not sure if they will though
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Great idea! Thanks for taking the initiative.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

For few days they are much less active on Instagram, it seems they are working hard with quality control


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I had the same thought!


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I had the same thought!


I hope all is going well. If there are quality control issues, I hope they take care of them prior to sending our watches out. I'd rather wait a few weeks longer and have them get it right rather then have to deal with sending it back and forth for warranty issues. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches123 said:


> I hope all is going well. If there are quality control issues, I hope they take care of them prior to sending our watches out. I'd rather wait a few weeks longer and have them get it right rather then have to deal with sending it back and forth for warranty issues. Keeping my fingers crossed


I'm sure they feel the same. It's not in their best interest to send out subpar product plus they take great pride in their Watches and quality.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm sure they feel the same. It's not in their best interest to send out subpar product plus they take great pride in their Watches and quality.


I hope you're right.


----------



## Ty Ku (Feb 1, 2014)

gwss76 said:


> Also, what's up with stuff like this?
> (I read on another thread the seller swore by Monta):
> View attachment 13442917


I saw that listing as well when i was looking for a monta to review on my youtube channel. As far as i know you cannot get a replacement bezel by itself from them. But its also a rare occurance of the bezel breaking.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

What's your YouTube, always looking for a fun watch channel.


Ty Ku said:


> I saw that listing as well when i was looking for a monta to review on my youtube channel. As far as i know you cannot get a replacement bezel by itself from them. But its also a rare occurance of the bezel breaking.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty Ku (Feb 1, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> What's your YouTube, always looking for a fun watch channel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hey whats up bro. Its Ty Ku Watch Reviews

I recently unboxed and reviewed a Grand Seiko. If i can get my hands on a Monta i'd love to review it as well


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

gwss76 said:


> Also, what's up with stuff like this?
> (I read on another thread the seller swore by Monta):
> View attachment 13442917


So the bezel breaking was more or less the owner's fault, but apparently Monta's reasoning for not fixing it was that they didn't have spare parts. Doesn't bode well for owners who might have issues a year or two down the road, even worse if it's longer than that. I mean, the Gen 1 OceanKing isn't old enough to not be serviceable anymore. That's ridiculous! What happens if we crack an insert or something? We just have to buy a whole new watch?

That really makes me question any longevity from these purchases. I might talk to Monta directly about my worries though, as they seem to be fairly open.

Also, anyone else notice that the watches are still at the Pre-order price? Didn't that end a while back?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> So the bezel breaking was more or less the owner's fault, but apparently Monta's reasoning for not fixing it was that they didn't have spare parts. Doesn't bode well for owners who might have issues a year or two down the road, even worse if it's longer than that. I mean, the Gen 1 OceanKing isn't old enough to not be serviceable anymore. That's ridiculous! What happens if we crack an insert or something? We just have to buy a whole new watch?
> 
> That really makes me question any longevity from these purchases. I might talk to Monta directly about my worries though, as they seem to be fairly open.
> 
> Also, anyone else notice that the watches are still at the Pre-order price? Didn't that end a while back?


I wouldn't make assumptions, we don't know the full story


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> I mean, the Gen 1 OceanKing isn't old enough to not be serviceable anymore. That's ridiculous!


You made my start worring about that too...



DiegoCastellanos said:


> Also, anyone else notice that the watches are still at the Pre-order price? Didn't that end a while back?


Only Skyquest is still at pre-order price right now.


----------



## Ty Ku (Feb 1, 2014)

Mullmuzzler said:


> You made my start worring about that too...
> 
> Only Skyquest is still at pre-order price right now.


Its not usual for a bezel to break, but i understand your concern. You can also just shoot them a message asking if they are able to provide spare parts in the event something does break.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree with that, they shared on Instagram that they were stocking spare parts.


Ty Ku said:


> Its not usual for a bezel to break, but i understand your concern. You can also just shoot them a message asking if they are able to provide spare parts in the event something does break.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> So the bezel breaking was more or less the owner's fault, but apparently Monta's reasoning for not fixing it was that they didn't have spare parts. Doesn't bode well for owners who might have issues a year or two down the road, even worse if it's longer than that. I mean, the Gen 1 OceanKing isn't old enough to not be serviceable anymore. That's ridiculous! What happens if we crack an insert or something? We just have to buy a whole new watch?
> 
> That really makes me question any longevity from these purchases. I might talk to Monta directly about my worries though, as they seem to be fairly open.
> 
> Also, anyone else notice that the watches are still at the Pre-order price? Didn't that end a while back?


I have that watch now. Monta is taking care of it. I have no concerns about their customer service at all.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I went through the spare parts discussion with Monta over email awhile back before ordering and i was satisfied with their approach.

Its up to them to follow through now on that vision but i believe them. I think they have sought to have a more sustainable product out there. That said i imagine only a handful of brands have the capacity to stock a vast array of parts for the very long term service needs, such as Omega. There undoubtedly is a massive cost to that for a company. 

I went into this order hoping for the best but i will also understand if there are challenges down the road too, i think all types and sizes of watch brands come with their own challenges of price, service, support, communication etc...

In short, i wouldn't worry about service any more than any other brand in this range. But thats me, our individual comfort levels will vary and thats OK.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Double post


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

kyfra said:


> I have that watch now. Monta is taking care of it. I have no concerns about their customer service at all.


That's good to hear, I figured they'd take care of it. I guess the previous owner wanted the bezel mailed to him instead of sending the watch to Monta. $100 for the watch plus whatever the price is to replace the bezel is a steal!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

kyfra said:


> I have that watch now. Monta is taking care of it. I have no concerns about their customer service at all.


You got a monta for $100? I sold my 3 year old iPhone with a cracked screen, failing battery, and a faulty home button for a lot more than that. Merry early Christmas!


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

househalfman said:


> You got a monta for $100? I sold my 3 year old iPhone with a cracked screen, failing battery, and a faulty home button for a lot more than that. Merry early Christmas!


Definitely. I'm trying to square things a little with the original owner once I get the watch back though. He's a solid dude... I think he just got frustrated and undervalued his watch.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

kyfra said:


> Definitely. I'm trying to square things a little with the original owner once I get the watch back though. He's a solid dude... I think he just got frustrated and undervalued his watch.


No doubt. I saw his post and was about to message him about it but it was sold in a flash. Just the rubber strap alone costs more than that. Good for you on making it right and for getting a monta for a bargain!


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Those who ordered wet black and sunburst blue should see watches shipped Monday !!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Latest update is that gloss black and sunburst were stuck and customs but should arrive tonight and hopefully ship Monday. 

I’m still patient. I told them not to rush final QC for the sake of a day or week. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> Those who ordered wet black and sunburst blue should see watches shipped Monday !!


Any word on wet blue?


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

they did not mention anything about the wet blue


kyfra said:


> Any word on wet blue?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd guess my Monta blue is a week or two behind, which is fine. 
I'll be even more excited to see it 
Y'all have a great weekend. Hope we see a few behind the scenes Monta pics


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like it will be another week before the wet black and sunburst blue are sent out, Justin is flying out tomorrow morning, and won't be able to send until he gets back.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for that update.
Still happy here waiting. Selfishly i have a review i would like to wrap up before the OK arrives so i can give the Monta my full attention. But i understand some folks may be more antsy and have been waiting awhile. Still we are within two weeks of the original estimate which is reasonable


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

They confirmed this via email?


dorningarts said:


> Looks like it will be another week before the wet black and sunburst blue are sent out, Justin is flying out tomorrow morning, and won't be able to send until he gets back.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes , I had sent an unrelated question to Justin, and he mentioned that at the end. I assume he will send out to everyone tomorrow


JLS36 said:


> They confirmed this via email?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

That's unfortunate to hear. Thanks for the update.


dorningarts said:


> Yes , I had sent an unrelated question to Justin, and he mentioned that at the end. I assume he will send out to everyone tomorrow


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Damn, not good for the Gilt dial orders ......


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

dorningarts said:


> Looks like it will be another week before the wet black and sunburst blue are sent out, Justin is flying out tomorrow morning, and won't be able to send until he gets back.


Bummer.... my wife is off all week on vacation. I was thinking it was perfect timing as she would have been home to receive and sign for the package. Oh well... as long as it comes to us absolutely perfect with no issues, it will be worth the wait


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Steppy said:


> Damn, not good for the Gilt dial orders ......


The Gilt dial orders may not be affected by this. I'm thinking the Ocean Kings are only delayed because he won't be here to pack and ship them  
Either way, these are going to be excellent watches... all of the Monta options being offered are, and as such I believe it will be worth the wait


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Justin mentioned exactly that, they simply won't be here to pack and ship, should not effect any other models


Watches123 said:


> The Gilt dial orders may not be affected by this. I'm thinking the Ocean Kings are only delayed because he won't be here to pack and ship them
> Either way, these are going to be excellent watches... all of the Monta options being offered are, and as such I believe it will be worth the wait


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not sure I totally understand this trip to Switzerland that they're talking about, given that the black and blue Oceankings are arriving in the US and they could be doing QC and shipping those out. I'm fine with the wait but it just seems a little odd. The only guess I can come up with is that something is not going well with the manufacturing of the models that aren't done yet and they feel like they need to be there to intervene, give direction, or whatever.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

The trip might be also connected to that customs issue they have told us about few days ago, nor necessarily a production problems.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I stumbled across a live IG question time with MONTA today. I'll try my best to summarize.

Justin and Mike were at the airport flying to Switzerland as scheduled to supervise the final stages of production for Skyquest and gilt and gloss blue OKs.

Gloss black and sunburst blue arrived today at their office as they were flying out and should ship Monday after they get back. (Those boys will be busy)

500 OKs made, not many left. Though they didn't say exactly how many.

They plan to make more but sounds like it will be awhile due to their manufacturers being busy with other commitments.

Gloss black OK the most popular, MONTA blue though closing the gap.

Gilt hands are real gold.

Looking at Chronograph movements for a future watch.

Not likely to make a 36-38mm diver.

There's more that was what stood out. Hope it helps. Also it was nice to connect faces to names. They seem like good guys for whatever that's worth.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, this really fills in some gaps, I am really glad they are communicating a lot right now


boatswain said:


> I stumbled across a live IG question time with MONTA today. I'll try my best to summarize.
> 
> Justin and Mike were at the airport flying to Switzerland as scheduled to supervise the final stages of production for Skyquest and gilt and gloss blue OKs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just posted on their Instagram story straight from the shop in Switzerland


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It feels like they should be able to ship what they have or that only one of them should have traveled. It appears that we will get our watches a month late which by these forum standards is not even a delay. The h20 chrono is 6 months behind, mkii is years behind on the project 300 and can't even update customers, other of the popular micros run behind schedule as well. My only gripe is that they should have divided and conquered. It's been a fairly painless wait with lot sod dialog I'm just getting anxious to get the watch on wrist. I will say I have confidence these guys are putting out great products. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hands on QC


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hands on QC


Hah I just came to post the same. You beat me to it. 

Cool to see the QC.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well good news we should start seeing photos by owners this time next week. Call me. Excited. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Well no ambiguity from Monta about where their watches are made, I like that. That was the one thing that always bothered me about my Ginault, no transparency.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

biscuit141 said:


> Well no ambiguity from Monta about where their watches are made, I like that. That was the one thing that always bothered me about my Ginault, no transparency.


Although Monta's cases are still made in China.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> Although Monta's cases are still made in China.


And still better finished than the likes of Tag, Oris, or Longines. So....


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

What do you have against Monta? You seem to have a bone to pick.


DiegoCastellanos said:


> Although Monta's cases are still made in China.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

busch12 said:


> And still better finished than the likes of Tag, Oris, or Longines. So....


The case is finished in Switzerland


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I never understood why we origin is regarded so highly for quality. If it is equally well made, does it matter?

Not sure if this was being suggested in the previous post but wanted to get my opinion out there. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

And I have had a dozen watches or more that were made in China and the craftsmanship was fantastic.


DiegoCastellanos said:


> Although Monta's cases are still made in China.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> What do you have against Monta? You seem to have a bone to pick.
> 
> 
> DiegoCastellanos said:
> ...


I know they're finished in Switzerland, just pointing out that they've even been honest about where the case was made. Obviously it doesn't matter where the case was cut.

I don't have a bone to pick, I happen to be very eagerly awaiting a Skyquest (that I happened to choose over an Aquis).


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Does anyone know if they are shipping our Ocean Kings via FedEx? My wife was off this whole week, able to sign for the expected delivery, but now they are not coming until next week when no one will be home. If shipped via FedEx I could probably have them deliver and held at our local FedEx Office Print and Ship Center and then I can pick up after work. I know they said it would be 2 day shipping but didn't notice what carrier they were going to use.


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I stumbled across a live IG question time with MONTA today. I'll try my best to summarize.
> 
> Justin and Mike were at the airport flying to Switzerland as scheduled to supervise the final stages of production for Skyquest and gilt and gloss blue OKs.
> 
> ...


That's awesome news... sign me up for the Chronograph


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Watches123 said:


> Does anyone know if they are shipping our Ocean Kings via FedEx? My wife was off this whole week, able to sign for the expected delivery, but now they are not coming until next week when no one will be home. If shipped via FedEx I could probably have them deliver and held at our local FedEx Office Print and Ship Center and then I can pick up after work. I know they said it would be 2 day shipping but didn't notice what carrier they were going to use.


Yes, shipping via FedEx so you shouldn't have a problem having it held for you at your local center. I'm planning on doing the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

trf2271 said:


> Yes, shipping via FedEx so you shouldn't have a problem having it held for you at your local center. I'm planning on doing the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pretty much reroute all my FedEx deliveries to my local FedEx so I don't have to worry about having someone home, redeliver... and i can't go home during the day from work. I don't get home until 7-8pm usually. 
this way no worries, i just pick it up from FedEx on the way home late at night. 
Very convenient.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s great hearing. The FedEx pickup is perfect for me too🤙


@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

my thoughts exactly, I don't care if its made on mars, its the quality I care about


HamnJam said:


> I never understood why we origin is regarded so highly for quality. If it is equally well made, does it matter?
> 
> Not sure if this was being suggested in the previous post but wanted to get my opinion out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

dorningarts said:


> my thoughts exactly, I don't care if its made on mars, its the quality I care about


"Made on Mars" - yeah, probably in 50 years from now we will have sth like that _(^o^)_


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Shipping Notice Received! Gloss Black. 

Not showing yet, so no ETA. 

Those boys are working hard. I hope no steps are getting rushed. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing photos and hearing owner reviews next week! I didn’t end up pulling the trigger on a skyquest but still thinking about it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Shipping Notice Received! Gloss Black.
> 
> Not showing yet, so no ETA.
> 
> ...


I had sent two separate emails to Monta requesting them to send my watch to our local FedEx Center to be held for me as neither my wife or I will be home to sign for my package, but I haven't received a reply from them yet, nor have I received a shipment notification either. I'm sure they are very busy trying to pack and ship all of the orders and just haven't gotten to mine yet.

As long as they are taking their time to a quality inspection of each watch prior to shipping them, I will be more than happy to wait my turn  I am pretty excited to receive it though.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I was wondering if you can set that up directly with FedEx when you receive the shipping info? I think I was able to do that in the past, hope someone can chime in about this


Watches123 said:


> I had sent two separate emails to Monta requesting them to send my watch to our local FedEx Center to be held for me as neither my wife or I will be home to sign for my package, but I haven't received a reply from them yet, nor have I received a shipment notification either. I'm sure they are very busy trying to pack and ship all of the orders and just haven't gotten to mine yet.
> 
> As long as they are taking their time to a quality inspection of each watch prior to shipping them, I will be more than happy to wait my turn  I am pretty excited to receive it though.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My shipping notice from monta is DHL not fedex, turns out. Not as good but i just redirected a shipment tow work from DHL yesterday so that should work.

As i am in Canada i may have a different shipper than US folks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dorningarts said:


> I was wondering if you can set that up directly with FedEx when you receive the shipping info? I think I was able to do that in the past, hope someone can chime in about this


Yes. I wouldn't send emails to Monta for that just adds work for them and possibly delays. 
You can easily reroute on their site


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes. I wouldn't send emails to Monta for that just adds work for them and possibly delays.
> You can easily reroute on their site


I can understand that, but in my latest update from Monta, they said that my watch will be shipped out upon their return, unless I notify them of an alternate mailing address. I took that to mean that they wanted me to let "them" know if I needed to have it shipped somewhere other than my home.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine hasn’t moved yet. So my guess is labels are being made and they should actually go wheels up on Monday. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

QC! I think mine is #30










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Mine hasn't moved yet. So my guess is labels are being made and they should actually go wheels up on Monday.
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Yeap. That's usually how it goes. Generate labels and start packing in bulk then have them picked up or drop off all at once or in batch.

Didn't think they'd ship DHL. Need to see about redirecting packages. I always do it with ups and FedEx but haven't done it with DHL. Always like to have the packages held. 
Not sure where they'd be held locally though as I'm not aware of any DHL facilities here


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeap. That's usually how it goes. Generate labels and start packing in bulk then have them picked up or drop off all at once or in batch.
> 
> Didn't think they'd ship DHL. Need to see about redirecting packages. I always do it with ups and FedEx but haven't done it with DHL. Always like to have the packages held.
> Not sure where they'd be held locally though as I'm not aware of any DHL facilities here


My local hold for DHL sucks as it's at the airport. But I have found them easy to redirect and prepay fees when en route.

I'm bracing for a heavy bill for coming in to Canada.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> My local hold for DHL sucks as it's at the airport. But I have found them easy to redirect and prepay fees when en route.
> 
> I'm bracing for a heavy bill for coming in to Canada.
> 
> @boatswainwatches


I need to check where my hold location is.

Too many arrivals. The Yema just landed and did the Contrail proto and the Farer Eldridge next week.  have a shipment coming in from another brand too with new models to test drive ... just so many darn days in the week and only two wrists  maybe I need to start a ankle shot trend


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

More From IG


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I need to check where my hold location is.
> 
> Too many arrivals. The Yema just landed and did the Contrail proto and the Farer Eldridge next week.  have a shipment coming in from another brand too with new models to test drive ... just so many darn days in the week and only two wrists  maybe I need to start a ankle shot trend


I can relate. I just got my Mako 2, still have the Nemos, the emperor is coming and the MONTA.

I am putting everything on hold when the MONTA gets here.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

So DHL is how these are being shipped in the U.S., is this certain?


Jeep99dad said:


> Yeap. That's usually how it goes. Generate labels and start packing in bulk then have them picked up or drop off all at once or in batch.
> 
> Didn't think they'd ship DHL. Need to see about redirecting packages. I always do it with ups and FedEx but haven't done it with DHL. Always like to have the packages held.
> Not sure where they'd be held locally though as I'm not aware of any DHL facilities here


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dorningarts said:


> So DHL is how these are being shipped in the U.S., is this certain?


To be clear: i didn't get my shipping notice but someone posted above that they received a DHL shipping notice. 
I was expecting FedEx as my Triumph had come via FedEx. But seems folks here are saying these new OK are shipping DHL


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, I know he is in Canada, so maybe the U.S shipments are FedEx,(I hope)


Jeep99dad said:


> To be clear: i didn't get my shipping notice but someone posted above that they received a DHL shipping notice.
> I was expecting FedEx as my Triumph had come via FedEx. But seems folks here are saying these new OK are shipping DHL


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

dorningarts said:


> Thanks, I know he is in Canada, so maybe the U.S shipments are FedEx,(I hope)


I sure hope the U.S. shipments will be by FedEx. Our local DHL office is only open 9am - 5:30pm. I'm at the office no later than 7:30am and don't get home til 6 - 7ish pm. Dhl will be very inconvenient.


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Monta just mentioned on Instagram that all of the Black and Blue Oceankings are packed and ready for shipment! We can expect to receive shipping confirmations either Sunday or Monday at the very latest  Still not sure if U.S. shipments will be via FedEx though.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Watches123 said:


> dorningarts said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I know he is in Canada, so maybe the U.S shipments are FedEx,(I hope)
> ...


I requested they send via UPS due to the convenience for me, and they agreed. Might be a possibility for you to request which would work better. Granted I do feel a little bad giving them some trouble, but my local FedEx is completely horrendous.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I have been looking for this on instagram, could not find it, how long ago did you see this?


Watches123 said:


> Monta just mentioned on Instagram that all of the Black and Blue Oceankings are packed and ready for shipment! We can expect to receive shipping confirmations either Sunday or Monday at the very latest  Still not sure if U.S. shipments will be via FedEx though.


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

dorningarts said:


> I have been looking for this on instagram, could not find it, how long ago did you see this?


This was earlier tonight. I had just joined Instagram (my handle is MontaOceanking) for the first time and posted a comment on the Monta Instagram under an image showing their Black and Blue Oceankings side by side and they replied to it here...

__
http://instagr.am/p/BnoPmFknYlP/
 I hope that the link works


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

That worked, thanks for the heads up on this


Watches123 said:


> This was earlier tonight. I had just joined Instagram (my handle is MontaOceanking) for the first time and posted a comment on the Monta Instagram and they replied to it here...
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BnoPmFknYlP/
> I hope you the link works


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

You're welcome! I figured there are a lot more people besides me that are anxiously waiting for their new watch 

If I understood their latest comment correctly... the US shipments will be delivered via FedEx  Fantastic news!!!


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

You are right about that


Watches123 said:


> You're welcome! I figured there are a lot more people besides me that are anxiously waiting for their new watch


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

it looks like they confirmed FedEx on your post


Watches123 said:


> You're welcome! I figured there are a lot more people besides me that are anxiously waiting for their new watch


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Can’t wait to see some pictures of these once they are delivered!! Hope they live up to what you all expect and we don’t have another Anko : (, seems highly unlikely thankfully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

we will see


tynan.nida said:


> Can't wait to see some pictures of these once they are delivered!! Hope they live up to what you all expect and we don't have another Anko : (, seems highly unlikely thankfully.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes indeed. In fact I just received an email confirming my alternate address request and they said my Oceanking will be shipped Monday morning via FedEx 
Very excited!


----------



## jeffreyt (Mar 31, 2015)

Watches123 said:


> Yes indeed. In fact I just received an email confirming my alternate address request and they said my Oceanking will be shipped Monday morning via FedEx
> Very excited!


I also got my FedEx shipping notice this afternoon! I was calm about the whole thing until just receiving my shipping notice. Now I can't wait for my triple blue OceanKing to arrive.

Jeff


----------



## jeffreyt (Mar 31, 2015)

Watches123 said:


> Yes indeed. In fact I just received an email confirming my alternate address request and they said my Oceanking will be shipped Monday morning via FedEx
> Very excited!


I also got my FedEx shipping notice this afternoon! I was calm about the whole thing until just receiving my shipping notice. Now I can't wait for my triple blue OceanKing to arrive.

Jeff


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

packing up our watches


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Finally! 😄


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Did I miss any mention of the Blue steel bezel OKs as being ready to ship?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The blue sunburst steel bezel and wet black /black are both shipping first.


mumblypeg said:


> Did I miss any mention of the Blue steel bezel OKs as being ready to ship?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks....the Instagram link that someone posted showed a pic of the Blue & Black ceramic models with the shipping note, so it was a bit confusing. Maybe it's just too early in the morning for me to wrap my mind around....


JLS36 said:


> The blue sunburst steel bezel and wet black /black are both shipping first.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I thought it was the blue sunburst and wet black ceramic going first, not steel?


JLS36 said:


> The blue sunburst steel bezel and wet black /black are both shipping first.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks like mine should be delivered tomorrow according to my tracking info!


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Awesome!!


ctw19 said:


> Looks like mine should be delivered tomorrow according to my tracking info!


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I just checked, me too!


ctw19 said:


> Looks like mine should be delivered tomorrow according to my tracking info!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow mine says today! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't wait to see your pics guys. Super exciting ?

I have a new Farer landing tomorrow that'll help with the wait


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

has anyone been able to reroute their deliveries? So far I have not been able to


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> has anyone been able to reroute their deliveries? So far I have not been able to


I haven't either. Mine is scheduled for delivery Wednesday so I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I did call FedEx, they said to check the website around 6 tonight, should be updated, and hopefully be able to redirect


trf2271 said:


> I haven't either. Mine is scheduled for delivery Wednesday so I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## DarrylDavis (Sep 1, 2018)

If anybody gets a gilted one and wants to sell it let me know!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> I did call FedEx, they said to check the website around 6 tonight, should be updated, and hopefully be able to redirect


I'll give it a try around then. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My DHL still is just stuck at label created. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I was able to reroute my delivery, but it did move my delivery date To Wednesday, one more day of waiting


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> I was able to reroute my delivery, but it did move my delivery date To Wednesday, one more day of waiting


Mine moved as well haha. At least we'll have them for the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Same I think fedex got a little excited.


trf2271 said:


> Mine moved as well haha. At least we'll have them for the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

great news to all those that are expecting their OK deliveries! pics please!

Not sure if this has been posted yet but just got an email stating that skyquests will be delayed for 2 weeks due to a dial issue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like mine is inching its way to Canada. Wednesday delivery scheduled though Justin says it could be here tomorrow 

Let's not talk about customs fees...

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Also it's great to see the quality and attention to detail hidden behind the OKs caseback 

Lovely.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monta blue OK to land mid next week barring any unforeseen issues like customs delays


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

dorningarts said:


> has anyone been able to reroute their deliveries? So far I have not been able to


Hi, I had sent an email to them while they were still on their trip asking them if they could reroute to my local FedEx Office and Print Center and when they returned from their trip they replied that they would do that for me. I received my shipping confirmation notice and it did indeed have the rerouted address on it with tracking number. Expected delivery will be Wednesday by end of day.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I had a vague conversation DHL the MAY have resulted in rerouting to work 

I'll be calling back once it looks closer for sure.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Also it's great to see the quality and attention to detail hidden behind the OKs caseback
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> @boatswainwatches


I agree! I kinda wish it had an exhibition case back so that we could admire the movement. However, I realize that when wanting to design a watch that is safe down to a depth of a 1000 feet it is better to have a solid case back....and it appears that it will at least be an attractive one at that 

I hope the rumored chrono will have the exhibition back.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Watches123 said:


> [...] I realize that when wanting to design a watch that is safe down to a depth of a 1000 feet it is better to have a solid case back. [...]


Skyquest has 1000 feet WR and a display case back 
Oceanking has a solid one because of marketing reasons IMHO.
Same story with the Oceanking's clasp.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I think this is stunning


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Customs fees paid and in the country 

Arrival today???!?

Scheduled for tomorrow still, but one can hope

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Customs fees paid and in the country
> 
> Arrival today???!?
> 
> ...


Happy for you  post pics ASAP pls


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy for you  post pics ASAP pls


Oh yes!

It feels 50/50 whether it gets here today. But I am very confident I will have tomorrow as it's already in province right now.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It's here, packing alone is fantastic, need to size the bracelet but, man it's everything I wanted. 30 minutes with it only so take this as a very early but wow.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats  thanks for sharing


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yah Buddy!!!!!

 You win! ?

Looks awesome!

Looking forward to more pics and thoughts as they come Thanks for sharing!

So short answer, worth the money and wait?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> It's here, packing alone is fantastic, need to size the bracelet but, man it's everything I wanted. 30 minutes with it only so take this as a very early but wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the pick up


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Dude, that is fantastic!!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

So I removed three links, set the time and took it out in some natural light. Crown is buttery smooth but a bit "slippery" on first grip, bezel is pure butter, and the bracelet.... Wow natural light does it well and the lume is above average.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

That is really stunning, nice photos. Out of curiosity did you take two links on the 12 o'clock side or 6?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> So I removed three links, set the time and took it out in some natural light. Crown is buttery smooth but a bit "slippery" on first grip, bezel is pure butter, and the bracelet.... Wow natural light does it well and the lume is above average.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO GOOD ??

@boatswainwatches


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Very nice looking watch.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

2-12,1-6


dorningarts said:


> That is really stunning, nice photos. Out of curiosity did you take two links on the 12 o'clock side or 6?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> 2-12,1-6
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


What size wrist do you have? Is difficult to remove the links without scratching the bracelet?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches123 said:


> What size wrist do you have? Is difficult to remove the links without scratching the bracelet?


Super easy  don't worry, it's a breeze


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> It's here, packing alone is fantastic, need to size the bracelet but, man it's everything I wanted. 30 minutes with it only so take this as a very early but wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, congrats my friend! I am so happy that these are now arriving! Thanks for sharing the pics. My is scheduled for arrival tomorrow


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Agree with jeepdad, super easy, I have a 7in wrist, approximately.


Watches123 said:


> What size wrist do you have? Is difficult to remove the links without scratching the bracelet?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think today is the day! 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I think today is the day!
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Mine is back at Thursday unfortunately. It was showing Wednesday up until a couple hours ago. Post pics when you get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Mine is back at Thursday unfortunately. It was showing Wednesday up until a couple hours ago. Post pics when you get it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer.

No sign yet here. I'll try to get some pics up tonight if it arrives.

On IG it looks like they are down to the last gloss black.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

So awesome to see the OKs on wrist!!! Enjoy!

Dont think i have seen any on montas rubber or leather yet. 

Looks like us skyquesters will wait until October. Anyone else waitimg im their SQs like me?

Im a little terrified of what the canadian taxes amd import will be.. We shall see. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> So awesome to see the OKs on wrist!!! Enjoy!
> 
> Dont think i have seen any on montas rubber or leather yet.
> 
> ...


Mine were much better than anticipated. PM if you want the amount

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Arrived!

Sorry no pics yet. Still at work. It would just be a cardboard box anyway to look at at this point 

Stay tuned.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting to get excited!

Made it home...










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Starting to get excited!
> 
> Made it home...
> 
> ...


Congrats on your watch's arrival!

Mine came today too! I was able to open the package. Wowza, what a nice box... it's so beautiful and a very nice, classy touch! The watch is beautiful too! Much too large for my wrist. Tomorrow night I will try and take it into a brick and mortar watch store that sells Rolex, Philippe Patek, etc to have them size it for me. I've never done it before and I don't want to butcher my new watch up. I'll have to drive an hour to get there each way, but the peace of mind that it will be done right will be worth it to me


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> 2-12,1-6
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Is the Oceanking bracelet a "pins and collar" type?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

No screw, it took me five minutes to size.


Watches123 said:


> Is the Oceanking bracelet a "pins and collar" type?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Awesome


boatswain said:


> Starting to get excited!
> 
> Made it home...
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> No screw, it took me five minutes to size.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I got mine as well, pretty much blown away. It is a strap monster, looks incredible with Nato's. Have not been able to get my photos up yet, but soon


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here we go!

Bit of a scramble tonight, so some quick pics for now. Debated between opening amidst family busyness in daylight or waiting until the house was settled. Opted for earlier !










Little Boatswains #1+2 were excited to help with their greasy pizza fingers ..










Excellent premium presentation














































Everything looks great. Hand, bezel and date alignments perfect.














































Bezel is amazing and firm as advertised. Crown action is excellent. Finishing looks wonderful. Bracelet was very easy to size but I was surprised they didn't include a screwdriver the right size. The tool is a standard spring bar tool, no screwdriver.

More thoughts and pics later!

I am very happy though at first blush.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow. just wow. Makes me wanna order one now!

Congrats guys!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here a couple more up close before I fly out to work!




































































































@boatswainwatches


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Photos looking awesome!!

Any comments from new owners on the watch compared to any high end pieces in their collection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

My Gilt dial has shipped


----------



## PunOnePunAll (Oct 16, 2013)

I got a shipping notification on my gilt dial too. Pumped!


----------



## 444gsp (Jun 28, 2015)

Similar to a poster above I'm going to get my bracelet fitted in a local watch shop, but until then here it is on a Colareb leather strap!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fantastic looking watch. Would love to pick up a gilt dial version, I’d always wanted my next watch to be a blackbay but now I don’t know.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven't had much time with mine yet (it's not coming to work ) but overall I'm really impressed. I can take a look at compared to my omega 2264. But I think it's up there. 




























I'm looking forward to getting back home and getting it on the wrist again 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Did you guys get a screwdriver for the links with your Oceanking? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike_dog (Jan 18, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> Did you guys get a screwdriver for the links with your Oceanking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More of a watch band tool, but it worked for a screwdriver.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

spike_dog said:


> More of a watch band tool, but it worked for a screwdriver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


Gotcha, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

It landed 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

These look great. Wish I got in on the preorder.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> It landed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, my man! 

Looks great!

So, how's life as a 2 watch man now?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

There really should have been a screwdriver. The whole package is so well done it seems an odd thing to miss. I expected the other side of the spring bar fork to be a screwdriver but it is a pushpin tool which is useless without drilled lugs.

That's not really a complaint. Just a note for others. 2 hours till I can wear mine again!










@boatswainwatches


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Yes, my man!
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> ...


I'm pretty much set for now. Really digging the Oceanking it's far exceeded my expectations. I'll wear the Oceanking non-stop for the next few months and then I'll throw the Seaforth back in the mix to switch it up!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> I'm pretty much set for now. Really digging the Oceanking it's far exceeded my expectations. I'll wear the Oceanking non-stop for the next few months and then I'll throw the Seaforth back in the mix to switch it up!


Sounds like a solid plan 

Looking forward to all your pics!










@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Now that I have had this in hand a few days, I can say this really is its own watch, even though there are Sub vibes, it is completely original, and the way the light hits the dial and hands when I am outside is incredible . To me this is way above Christopher Ward, I mean way above, and rivals the Black Bay, though I have only tried one on and do not own one. I liked the Tudor a lot, but this design is more to my liking. I am super happy


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I concur its a silly and low cost addition.


boatswain said:


> There really should have been a screwdriver. The whole package is so well done it seems an odd thing to miss. I expected the other side of the spring bar fork to be a screwdriver but it is a pushpin tool which is useless without drilled lugs.
> 
> That's not really a complaint. Just a note for others. 2 hours till I can wear mine again!
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I concur I think they took the idea of what a sub is and made a watch to rival it. I am not saying it rivals Rolex quality but that its an attempt to make the ultimate watch and I think they have come quite Close.


dorningarts said:


> Now that I have had this in hand a few days, I can say this really is its own watch, even though there are Sub vibes, it is completely original, and the way the light hits the dial and hands when I am outside is incredible . To me this is way above Christopher Ward, I mean way above, and rivals the Black Bay, though I have only tried one on and do not own one. I liked the Tudor a lot, but this design is more to my liking. I am super happy


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

My blue sunburst is in hand and it is just excellent all around! Like other posters have mentioned, buttery smooth crown, perfect bear action and the bracelet is the best execution I've seen to date in terms of the links and flexibility.

I have many micros and several higher end pieces and the OceanKing is definitely in the latter group.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

For those who don't mind a spoiler, here's a full unboxing video of the blue Oceanking


----------



## Jazzie01 (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks fantastic


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Anyone want the black stock NATO? I have no use for it. Shoot me a PM if interested, you just cover shipping. 

Update: NATO is spoken for. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

bjn74 said:


> Photos looking awesome!!
> 
> Any comments from new owners on the watch compared to any high end pieces in their collection?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've spent one day now with my gloss black Oceanking so I'll try to give my initial thoughts on this question. The watches in my collection currently that are higher end than the Monta include a Rolex Explorer I, Omega Speedmaster, and a Nomos Orion. I won't compare to the Nomos because it's just a totally different style of watch and design mindset. Now gone but previously owned are an Omega Planet Ocean, Tudor Black Bay, and an Oris Aquis (not higher end than Monta but good to throw in for comparison).

To start out with, I'll say flat out that the Monta is a very nice watch, and I'm enjoying it so far. That said, it feels about like a $1,500-2,000 watch should to me. I don't say that as an inherently negative or positive thing, but I phrase it that way because I know a lot of people have felt that it punches well above it's pricepoint. Being totally honest, I only see that in certain elements of it, but not the whole package. For instance, the bezel is absolutely in the same league and probably better than the Black Bay and the Planet Ocean both. However, the clasp is about what you'd expect from something below $2,000. I'm spoiled by my Rolex clasp, but the action and feel of opening and closing the Monta compared to the Rolex is a pretty noticeable difference. My Black Bay was not on the bracelet but I've handled the Black Bay bracelet and it does beat the Monta in terms of feel and overall construction. The sound of the Monta clasp is also a little bit jingly/tinny, but again this is all relative to the other watches I've mentioned and it is NOT a bad clasp to be clear. The micro adjust is a highlight though for sure; it's very well done and feels great to use. The rest of the bracelet is really good, especially the beveled polish finish on the outside and the fully articulating links which have of course been mentioned before as an awesome design element; it's definitely comfortable on the wrist. The tolerances between links are not as tight as something like the Rolex or Tudor which in all fairness is a really high bar to compare to, but it's pretty close to my Planet Ocean bracelet in that regard, from what I recall.

The dial and handset is another strong point along with the bezel, and I feel like they compete well with the Omega and Tudor level, and it's not a long shot to say they're just as good as the dial and handsets on those two. The one area that the Monta can't compete with Omega in, and probably the Black Bay either, is the brushed finish sections on the case and how they meet with the polished sections. I know this is really specific, but something I just love about my current Speedmaster and my Planet Ocean before that is the way Omega executes brushed surfaces. It's like they are more "deeply" brushed and you can see the grain easier which just imparts a high sense of quality. The Monta case finishing seems about on par with my old Oris Aquis from what I remember of that watch.

Overall the Oceanking is hard to beat in it's price range. My opinion is that is does come in just a little short of watches in the $3-5k range like Omega and Tudor. That's not something to hold against this watch though; after all those watches I just mentioned are $1-3k more expensive. If you are looking for a dressy style diver in the $1,500-2,000 range, you'll struggle to find something much nicer than this. It wears comfortably, looks fantastic, and has a really well thought out and cohesive design. I'm liking it so far!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back home and back on the wrist!










Wears great on my 6.75" wrist. It's solid feeling and looking. Not dainty but strong without being over powering.




























It's a bit tricky to photograph with all the gloss and reflective surfaces. I may just need to embrace the "Flecto".




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Loving it so far. Can't wait to see the Skyquest in the metal.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Boatswain, did you order the rubber strap additionally? Did you get a nato as well?


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> There really should have been a screwdriver. The whole package is so well done it seems an odd thing to miss. I expected the other side of the spring bar fork to be a screwdriver but it is a pushpin tool which is useless without drilled lugs.
> 
> That's not really a complaint. Just a note for others. 2 hours till I can wear mine again!
> 
> ...


Great Pic!!!


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

So I ended up making the hour drive to a high end watch store to have them size my bracelet. I know everyone was saying it was quite easy to do, and I think I probably could have done it just fine, but I just didn't want to slip and scratch up the new watch before I even had a chance to wear it, lol. 

Well for me it turned out worth the time to make the trip. They ended up taking out two links. Between that and utilizing the nicely done micro adjustment we were able to get a perfect fit on my 7.25" wrist. As you know, the watch came with a lot of protective film on it. We found that there was a little caught under the bezel and couldn't pull it out, so the watchmaker was able to remove the bracelet and get it out that way. Something that I wouldn't have felt comfortable doing myself as I never have done that before. Also, while the watchmaker was helping me size the bracelet, the jeweler inspected my wedding ring to make sure all the diamonds were still seated well and then polished it... all at no additional charge 

Now that it is sized and all the film removed... all I can say is "Wow"! So much nicer in person than what even all the excellent photos can portray. I think I'm really going to love this watch. I feel it was a very fair price and for "me" I don't really see a reason to pay any more for another watch brand. I understand there are many collectors here among us and I can appreciate the further refinements that some other brands may offer for the additional premium that they charge. I'm the same way with my camera gear. I'm willing to pay a premium for all of my Zeiss glass because I appreciate the additional refinement that Zeiss lenses provide over that of other brands... so I get it. I'm just tickled pink that the Oceanking will certainly meet my needs. The money that I saved by not buying a more expensive brand watch, I can use to purchase a future Monta Chrono 

Great job, Monta! I think you did an outstanding job with this design, the attention to detail, and the timely communications with us! 

Best Wishes from a very happy and satisfied customer!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Boatswain, did you order the rubber strap additionally? Did you get a nato as well?


Yup. Got the rubber. I will leave it on bracelet for nOw but will swap to the rubber soon enough for all our benefit. I haven't really had a chance to look at it yet. Seems most folks opted for the bracelet option.

Been busy, we just lost power here...now if only I had a light source around...














































Anyone else notice that the spring bars are superior quality? It's little things like that that stand out to me and show the attention to detail on the OK.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Question : is this bit :-










... supposed to go all the way through this hole...










... or just kinda sit on top of it when the clasp is closed like mine does?

Seems like an odd design decision if so.










I've tried pushing gently but firmly and it won't go through, and I don't want to try and force it.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I think you need to push it rather firmly, it does not look like yours is seated right. Mine seats perfectly, but I do have to really push it in, feels really secure when I do


BlackrazorNZ said:


> Question : is this bit :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeh I figured out it clicks in, but man oh man you have to press pretty firmly.

I think there must be some knack to it, because sometimes I feel like I'm about to shear my wrist off trying to snap it shut, other times it goes in much easier.

A little bit annoying, but the rest of the watch is essentially flawless so I guess there had to be at least one quirk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That Blue looks great! Keep the pics coming!

How do you like the colour? Just right or a bit vibrant? Or perhaps you like nice and vibrant!

Anyhow, its awesome. Cheers!



BlackrazorNZ said:


> Yeh I figured out it clicks in, but man oh man you have to press pretty firmly.
> 
> I think there must be some knack to it, because sometimes I feel like I'm about to shear my wrist off trying to snap it shut, other times it goes in much easier.
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the day with some OK time before work



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Yeh I figured out it clicks in, but man oh man you have to press pretty firmly.
> 
> I think there must be some knack to it, because sometimes I feel like I'm about to shear my wrist off trying to snap it shut, other times it goes in much easier.
> 
> ...


Make sure all the plastic is removed from that clasp area. You may not even be able to see it, but it could make it harder to snap in. When I first got my Triumph, it was extremely hard to snap shut but loosened up a bit over time. And I noticed days later there was still some plastic protection covering parts of it perhaps contributing to the difficulty.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Starting the day with some OK time before work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos! The OK really is stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bjn74 said:


> Great photos! The OK really is stunning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Pretty excited about it really. Looking forward to the weekend for some quality time and getting my thoughts together. 



























@boatswainwatches


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ctw19 said:


> I've spent one day now with my gloss black Oceanking so I'll try to give my initial thoughts on this question. The watches in my collection currently that are higher end than the Monta include a Rolex Explorer I, Omega Speedmaster, and a Nomos Orion. I won't compare to the Nomos because it's just a totally different style of watch and design mindset. Now gone but previously owned are an Omega Planet Ocean, Tudor Black Bay, and an Oris Aquis (not higher end than Monta but good to throw in for comparison).
> ........ I'm liking it so far!


Thanks for the honest opinion. I appreciate it!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

More pics of the blue. I've owned hundreds of watches and this one ranks up there. Maybe not Rolex quality but definitely on a par with Tudor.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> More pics of the blue. I've owned hundreds of watches and this one ranks up there. Maybe not Rolex quality but definitely on a par with Tudor.


That blue is CRISP. So lovely!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Yup. Got the rubber. I will leave it on bracelet for nOw but will swap to the rubber soon enough for all our benefit. I haven't really had a chance to look at it yet. Seems most folks opted for the bracelet option.
> 
> Been busy, we just lost power here...now if only I had a light source around...
> 
> ...


Did they give you a discount for buying the rubber at the same time as the bracelet?


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome pics everyone! Hope you’re enjoying the OK’s! Of course I waited for after the pre order but can’t wait to see my blue OK on Monday.

Was hoping to look at more blue pics while I wait but they seem to have disappeared on me?

Please keep all pics and feedback coming!

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man I love it even more tonight. It was nice seeing it in different lights. Maybe I am crazy or maybe it's just the design but the rhodium plating on the hands and dial does seem to catch more light and have a different tone and characteristic than normal polished steel.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I noticed the same thing, I have never seen hands and indices glimmer as much, really stunning


boatswain said:


> Oh man I love it even more tonight. It was nice seeing it in different lights. Maybe I am crazy or maybe it's just the design but the rhodium plating on the hands and dial does seem to catch more light and have a different tone and characteristic than normal polished steel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Oh man I love it even more tonight. It was nice seeing it in different lights. Maybe I am crazy or maybe it's just the design but the rhodium plating on the hands and dial does seem to catch more light and have a different tone and characteristic than normal polished steel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving all the great pics you've been posting! You do an excellent job showcasing all the Oceanking's goodness 

I'm loving my Wet Black OK more and more too!. Monta really hit this one out of the park, imho. I spent a couple of months trying to decide which watch to go for and I am so glad that I decided on the Oceanking. It is perfect for "my" needs.... and my wife is happy that I'm no longer bugging her endlessly every night asking her opinions on what watch she likes better, lol.

Just a side comment.... I had brought my watch in to a very high end watch store to have it properly sized for my wrist. The store is a dealer for Rolex, Philip Patek, Cartier, etc and both the salesman and the watchmaker's eyes got as big as goose eggs when they saw the beautiful Zebra wood box! Then when they handled and inspected the watch, they both commented on how nicely made the watch was, on the excellent detailing of the dial, the facets of the bracelet, everything. They were very much impressed by both the quality and aesthetics of the Oceanking. Very high praise coming from people who handle and sell some of the most expensive watches made.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Man these pictures are making things hard for me! I’ve been looking for a GMT but the SQ didn’t quite do it for me. But loved the Gloss OK. But I have a ginault as a daily beater. But it’s a bit too much of a homage (even it’s really well built). So stayed away from the OK. 

But yesterday I walked into my local jeweler who is also a Tudor dealer and they had a black bay 58 in the cabinet. Which I bought! I’m definitely selling the ginault so am looking for a good daily beater to go with the BB58 and Speedmaster I have. 

The gloss OK is now seriously back on my radar! A lot can change in 36 hours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

bjn74 said:


> Man these pictures are making things hard for me! I've been looking for a GMT but the SQ didn't quite do it for me. But loved the Gloss OK. But I have a ginault as a daily beater. But it's a bit too much of a homage (even it's really well built). So stayed away from the OK.
> 
> But yesterday I walked into my local jeweler who is also a Tudor dealer and they had a black bay 58 in the cabinet. Which I bought! I'm definitely selling the ginault so am looking for a good daily beater to go with the BB58 and Speedmaster I have.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the BB58, let's see a picture! IMO it seems strange to buy $2k watch as a daily beater so not to wear your $3.5k watch. I would wear the hell out of the 58 or the OK and pick up a sub $500 Watch as a true beater when you don't want to risk the more expensive piece.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

If the Monta OK will be a beater for the TBB58, you'll "obviously" need a beater-beater for the Monta


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Excited to have my first full day of wear with the OK! Let's get rolling...





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Congrats on the BB58, let's see a picture! IMO it seems strange to buy $2k watch as a daily beater so not to wear your $3.5k watch. I would wear the hell out of the 58 or the OK and pick up a sub $500 Watch as a true beater when you don't want to risk the more expensive piece.


Ok - I need to rephrase my post a bit!!! I'll wear the BB58 as a daily watch. I love it. What I meant to say (and poorly did it above!) is that I'd like a watch to wear at times I would prefer to not put on the Tudor. Doing some house stuff, jumping in the pool, heading to the beach. Yes, I know the Tudor is a tool watch, but there's that luxury, look after it aspect in my head too. The OK would be a more modern style too with the gloss black and white scheme. Photos on BB58 as requested.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Excited to have my first full day of wear with the OK! Let's get rolling...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More awesome photos! Any more comments/thoughts after more wrist rims?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike_dog (Jan 18, 2018)

Lets see some pics of your clasp. I love my OC, but the clasp on the bracelet is so damn big it id driving me nuts. I feel I have to have it centered under my wrist to feel comfortable, but that leaves only 4 links on the 6 oclock side. I looks funny to me. If I can't get this straightened out, I may try the Rubber stray, but they are crazy expensive. I may try to return the entire thing. i just may have made a mistake.

Please advise.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bjn74 said:


> More awesome photos! Any more comments/thoughts after more wrist rims?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm...?

I think the biggest compliment I could pay it is that it could easily be a One Watch for me. So versatile and classy. I think it can do it all.

After playing with it along side some other watches, I do think the rhodium changes the appearance in a subtle way. I'll try to get pics later.

Very comfortable. The micro adjust clasp has been nice to use.

The bezel action is marvellous. It has settled in a bit and is a true joy.

Watching the light play on all the elements is mesmerizing.

Accuracy is looking to be darn good. I'll report at the end of the weekend.

I want to take more macros but I think the dial finishing is top flight. I look at how the lume is evenly and thickly applies and follows the bevels of the cardinal indices.

The case finishing is very very good.

Lume is very good for BGW9 and how small some of the indices are. Easily visible with dark adjusted eyes after a night.

Again, all the small details combine to scream quality in an understated way.

Pictures don't do it justice as they rob the life from the watch. Often I think watches look better in my pics than real life. I think the OK looks better than my pics in real life.





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

How big is your wrist? I have a 6.5 wrist and it fits great, I have 4 links on both sides. At first I thought it was too long, by the end of the day I love how it fits


spike_dog said:


> Lets see some pics of your clasp. I love my OC, but the clasp on the bracelet is so damn big it id driving me nuts. I feel I have to have it centered under my wrist to feel comfortable, but that leaves only 4 links on the 6 oclock side. I looks funny to me. If I can't get this straightened out, I may try the Rubber stray, but they are crazy expensive. I may try to return the entire thing. i just may have made a mistake.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

How big is your wrist? I have a 6.5 wrist and it fits great, I have 4 links on both sides. At first I thought it was too long, by the end of the day I love how it fits


spike_dog said:


> Lets see some pics of your clasp. I love my OC, but the clasp on the bracelet is so damn big it id driving me nuts. I feel I have to have it centered under my wrist to feel comfortable, but that leaves only 4 links on the 6 oclock side. I looks funny to me. If I can't get this straightened out, I may try the Rubber stray, but they are crazy expensive. I may try to return the entire thing. i just may have made a mistake.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Hmmm...&#55358;&#56784;
> 
> I think the biggest compliment I could pay it is that it could easily be a One Watch for me. So versatile and classy. I think it can do it all.
> 
> ...


When you said...

"Hmmm... &#55358;&#56784;I think the biggest compliment I could pay it is that it could easily be a One Watch for me. So versatile and classy. I think it can do it all."

I couldn't agree more! Well said


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

spike_dog said:


> Lets see some pics of your clasp. I love my OC, but the clasp on the bracelet is so damn big it id driving me nuts. I feel I have to have it centered under my wrist to feel comfortable, but that leaves only 4 links on the 6 oclock side. I looks funny to me. If I can't get this straightened out, I may try the Rubber stray, but they are crazy expensive. I may try to return the entire thing. i just may have made a mistake.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


I have 4 links at 6 and 5 at 12 and the clasp in the middle setting so I can go bigger and smaller. It is snugish on my wrist. I have a 6.75" wrist.

It's fine for me. It's what I was expecting as I have a watch with a similar sized clasp. With that watch it was surprising at first but I am now used to it.

So, for me not a big deal. But for you, you need to love it if the clasp doesn't so it for you then perhaps swap to a different strap.





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I wear mine exactly like you do, I thought I had four at 12, but I have 5 as well, and like you said you get used to it, and the quick adjust is fantastic, so worth it to me


boatswain said:


> I have 4 links at 6 and 5 at 12 and the clasp in the middle setting so I can go bigger and smaller. It is snugish on my wrist. I have a 6.75" wrist.
> 
> It's fine for me. It's what I was expecting as I have a watch with a similar sized clasp. With that watch it was surprising at first but I am now used to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

one thing you could consider is trading with someone who is buying a Skyquest, the clasp is shorter, no quick adjust, and I think you would find someone interested pretty easy


spike_dog said:


> Lets see some pics of your clasp. I love my OC, but the clasp on the bracelet is so damn big it id driving me nuts. I feel I have to have it centered under my wrist to feel comfortable, but that leaves only 4 links on the 6 oclock side. I looks funny to me. If I can't get this straightened out, I may try the Rubber stray, but they are crazy expensive. I may try to return the entire thing. i just may have made a mistake.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

accidentally posted twice


spike_dog said:


> Lets see some pics of your clasp. I love my OC, but the clasp on the bracelet is so damn big it id driving me nuts. I feel I have to have it centered under my wrist to feel comfortable, but that leaves only 4 links on the 6 oclock side. I looks funny to me. If I can't get this straightened out, I may try the Rubber stray, but they are crazy expensive. I may try to return the entire thing. i just may have made a mistake.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Last batch for the day 


















































































@boatswainwatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

spike_dog said:


> Lets see some pics of your clasp. I love my OC, but the clasp on the bracelet is so damn big it id driving me nuts. I feel I have to have it centered under my wrist to feel comfortable, but that leaves only 4 links on the 6 oclock side. I looks funny to me. If I can't get this straightened out, I may try the Rubber stray, but they are crazy expensive. I may try to return the entire thing. i just may have made a mistake.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


You can't return it if you've sized it and worn it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok I lied!



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Your photos are just outstanding, I assume you are using a Digital SLR, Nikon or Canon ? Nice watch too


boatswain said:


> Ok I lied!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Ok I lied!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More 'make someone else spend their money' photos. Great stuff.

I handed the OK at the wind up watch fair in SF. The watch is obviously a shiny watch. All artificial lighting though. How shiny/glossy does she watch feel outdoors? Especially the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike_dog (Jan 18, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I have 4 links at 6 and 5 at 12 and the clasp in the middle setting so I can go bigger and smaller. It is snugish on my wrist. I have a 6.75" wrist.
> 
> It's fine for me. It's what I was expecting as I have a watch with a similar sized clasp. With that watch it was surprising at first but I am now used to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I got mine configured similar and it wears good. It's just the largest clasp I have now. I'll relax and enjoy it. However, I can't rule out a switch to rubber at some point.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't think I've seen anyone report on accuracy yet, but I'm kind of amazed at what I'm seeing from mine... At about 72 hours, I'm somewhere between spot on and maybe +1 second. Incredible.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I set mine to an atomic clock Tuesday and I have not been keeping a exact eye but it's almost spot on. Had it in my wrist since Tuesday. Loving the watch


ctw19 said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone report on accuracy yet, but I'm kind of amazed at what I'm seeing from mine... At about 72 hours, I'm somewhere between spot on and maybe +1 second. Incredible.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

mines running pretty fast about 10 sec a day, hopefully it will settle down


JLS36 said:


> I set mine to an atomic clock Tuesday and I have not been keeping a exact eye but it's almost spot on. Had it in my wrist since Tuesday. Loving the watch
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dorningarts said:


> Your photos are just outstanding, I assume you are using a Digital SLR, Nikon or Canon ? Nice watch too


Thanks so much!

Would you believe an iPhone 7 in a scratched up Lifeproof fre case? Photos tweaked just using the phone app. 










@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ctw19 said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone report on accuracy yet, but I'm kind of amazed at what I'm seeing from mine... At about 72 hours, I'm somewhere between spot on and maybe +1 second. Incredible.


I was holding off reporting until I had a couple full days on the wrist and tried all the resting positions.

But as of now it looks like -1 second on the wrist for a days wear and then three overnight resting positions are +/- 0, one is +1 and 2 are -3.

So, yah looks like I should be able to keep to -1 to perfect a day. 

Awesome!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bjn74 said:


> More 'make someone else spend their money' photos. Great stuff.
> 
> I handed the OK at the wind up watch fair in SF. The watch is obviously a shiny watch. All artificial lighting though. How shiny/glossy does she watch feel outdoors? Especially the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliment!

It feels about as I would expect. Obviously glossy but not is a flashy ostentatious way. There is overall more gloss black than shiny metal so it doesn't feel too "blingy" just nice and rich with a nice play of light.

The bezel is reflective but broken up with the white markings doesn't feel like it's too much.

I like it! I imagine on rubber it will tone the whole look down too.

So summary, more rich than shiny to me.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> It feels about as I would expect. Obviously glossy but not is a flashy ostentatious way. There is overall more gloss black than shiny metal so it doesn't feel too "blingy" just nice and rich with a nice play of light.
> 
> ...


Great - thanks! I'm looking at the OK, maybe the Oris Aquis 39.5 (haven't handled one yet) or a used 'something' that I haven't found yet. The OK is likely to be the choice though. I bought a Monta Truimph with blue dial and the wife stole it, so I never get to wear it, but that has been a good first impression of quality and feel.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

My choice as well came down to the OK or the 39.5 Aquis. I never did handle one, it was kind of a tough choice, but now that I have the OK, I am really happy, it really is stunning. They have hit a real balance between sleek style and toolish/retro, and the finishing is perfect. I felt I would tire of the Aquis somehow, there is something about it I can't put me finger on, but it is very nice. I do have 6.5 wrists, but I had a 38 Trident that I felt was too small, and I have heard that about the Aquis too. The OK is a perfect size.


bjn74 said:


> Great - thanks! I'm looking at the OK, maybe the Oris Aquis 39.5 (haven't handled one yet) or a used 'something' that I haven't found yet. The OK is likely to be the choice though. I bought a Monta Truimph with blue dial and the wife stole it, so I never get to wear it, but that has been a good first impression of quality and feel.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

dorningarts said:


> My choice as well came down to the OK or the 39.5 Aquis. I never did handle one, it was kind of a tough choice, but now that I have the OK, I am really happy, it really is stunning. They have hit a real balance between sleek style and toolish/retro, and the finishing is perfect. I felt I would tire of the Aquis somehow, there is something about it I can't put me finger on, but it is very nice. I do have 6.5 wrists, but I had a 38 Trident that I felt was too small, and I have heard that about the Aquis too. The OK is a perfect size.


Cool. Thanks for your comments! I kind of feel the same about the Aquis. I didn't gel with their divers 65 either. Bought and sold that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bjn74 said:


> Great - thanks! I'm looking at the OK, maybe the Oris Aquis 39.5 (haven't handled one yet) or a used 'something' that I haven't found yet. The OK is likely to be the choice though. I bought a Monta Truimph with blue dial and the wife stole it, so I never get to wear it, but that has been a good first impression of quality and feel.


I'm not a fan of the new aquis hands. I looked hard at the aquis date as well before deciding on the OK.

Seems Mrs Boatswain has taken a liking to my Monta too...




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Another awesome set of pic's!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches123 said:


> Another awesome set of pic's!


Thanks!

It's just so photogenic I can't stop!




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

And, that's a a wrap on a great weekend with the OK.

I really do love it a lot and I am happy with the purchase. I didn't dig in to too many details which is a good sign that I was just enjoying wearing and taking pics.

I really love the gloss black and ceramic bezel combo. Gloss dials with sapphire bezels are fun but the sapphire never stays rich enough in direct light. The OK is just inky midnight goodness. ???

Sad to put something else on for work tomorrow.














































@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Your photos almost capture how nice this watch is in real life We all did good in getting this one! This is pretty much my main watch, other than a tracker I wear to the gym and a G-Shock when I am doing some heavy stuff, so this is getting a lot of wrist time, I wore it with a suit yesterday, really looked great, so versatile.


boatswain said:


> And, that's a a wrap on a great weekend with the OK.
> 
> I really do love it a lot and I am happy with the purchase. I didn't dig in to too many details which is a good sign that I was just enjoying wearing and taking pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Did anyone order the mysterious gloss black with steel bezel version?

I imagine we see some girls arriving this week too. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

On a Crown and Buckle supreme NATO for today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> On a Crown and Buckle supreme NATO for today
> View attachment 13503045


So good my friend!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Blue OK just landed. Takes on a lot of different shades depending on light. The ceramic bezel insert looks thinner to me in person than in pics I've seen which I actually like.

Anyway here are a few quick iPhone pics.





































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

kca said:


> Blue OK just landed. Takes on a lot of different shades depending on light. The ceramic bezel insert looks thinner to me in person than in pics I've seen which I actually like.
> 
> Anyway here are a few quick iPhone pics.
> 
> ...


Great photos! Some of the best of the blue I've seen. How bright does the blue look in full sun?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Boatswain, I am really interested in your “one watch” comment about the OK. I have been looking for the “one” for quite some time. When this was announced and pictures were released I thought this could be it. I’ve always loved the Submariner for what it was but at $8k for the newest date model it’s just getting ridiculous (not that $2k for a watch isn’t ridiculous on its own, lol). I’ve owned a Ginault Ocean Rover and loved it but couldn’t decide if I could get over the Homage aspect of the watch and it’s movement of questionable origin. I like how the Monta has many of the same qualities of the Sub, but does it in its own way. I also like that Monta is an American company and the owners are very transparent and will talk with customers. This could be my “one watch” someday I think. Now is not the right time for me but hopefully one day sooner rather than later. I like a lot of the changes that we’re made coming from the Gen 1 model OK as well, they fixed a lot of the issues I had with that watch design. My question to all owners of the black gloss model, is it still a “tool” type watch? I realize it’s a dress diver, but I always liked how the Sub was a jack of all trades kind of watch, however the Ceramic bezel and all the polished bits on the OK do really dress the watch up, and I realize the Sub went this direction as well, I’m just curious if it can still pass as a tool-ish dive watch as well. 

To all the owners, congrats on your new watches and keep posting awesome pictures.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

bjn74 said:


> Great photos! Some of the best of the blue I've seen. How bright does the blue look in full sun?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Unfortunately I'll have to get back to you on that. Pretty cloudy today so haven't seen it in full sun yet.

Here's some more.





































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kca said:


> Blue OK just landed. Takes on a lot of different shades depending on light. The ceramic bezel insert looks thinner to me in person than in pics I've seen which I actually like.
> 
> Anyway here are a few quick iPhone pics.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. It looks stunning! Great sunburst.

Enjoy it and keep the pics coming!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Boatswain, I am really interested in your "one watch" comment about the OK. I have been looking for the "one" for quite some time. When this was announced and pictures were released I thought this could be it. I've always loved the Submariner for what it was but at $8k for the newest date model it's just getting ridiculous (not that $2k for a watch isn't ridiculous on its own, lol). I've owned a Ginault Ocean Rover and loved it but couldn't decide if I could get over the Homage aspect of the watch and it's movement of questionable origin. I like how the Monta has many of the same qualities of the Sub, but does it in its own way. I also like that Monta is an American company and the owners are very transparent and will talk with customers. This could be my "one watch" someday I think. Now is not the right time for me but hopefully one day sooner rather than later. I like a lot of the changes that we're made coming from the Gen 1 model OK as well, they fixed a lot of the issues I had with that watch design. My question to all owners of the black gloss model, is it still a "tool" type watch? I realize it's a dress diver, but I always liked how the Sub was a jack of all trades kind of watch, however the Ceramic bezel and all the polished bits on the OK do really dress the watch up, and I realize the Sub went this direction as well, I'm just curious if it can still pass as a tool-ish dive watch as well.
> 
> To all the owners, congrats on your new watches and keep posting awesome pictures.


Great points.

I think in short to your question, yes.

The polished elements while very nice are not large and dominant. It certainly has some deep shine to it. It I think it stays fairly understated. The case is muscular with strong lugs that help keep a toolish vibe too along with the chunky bezel profile. It feels like a strong watch to me, not too delicate or fancy.

I'll try and get it onto the rubber this weekend and see how that affects the feel too.

I always thought my SMP2264 would be my one watch contender but I may have to tip the scales to the OK. Not sure sure about that as I love them both. I hope to do some comparisons down the road.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Congratulations. It looks stunning! Great sunburst.
> 
> Enjoy it and keep the pics coming!
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Thanks! Will do.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

A few thoughts after 5 days of wear:

The quality is as good as advertised and not over exaggerated. The reviews are always glowing which can make you feel like something is going on behind the scenes, but it’s as good as advertised. Finishing is nipping at the heels of the Tudor Black Bay for a lot less $$. My only complaint is I wish the crown was bigger. I have big hands and it can be hard to grip for me. It makes me a little paranoid on if it’s screwed down tight enough. Overall I’m very satisfied and glad I took the plunge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

That Oceanking looks gorgeous. Hope to pick one up on sales forum soon

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

marco escobar said:


> That Oceanking looks gorgeous. Hope to pick one up on sales forum soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


You're gonna love the Oceanking! Don't know how soon you'll find the GenII on the sale forum though. Monta really hit this one out of the park


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> A few thoughts after 5 days of wear:
> 
> The quality is as good as advertised and not over exaggerated. The reviews are always glowing which can make you feel like something is going on behind the scenes, but it's as good as advertised. Finishing is nipping at the heels of the Tudor Black Bay for a lot less $$. My only complaint is I wish the crown was bigger. I have big hands and it can be hard to grip for me. It makes me a little paranoid on if it's screwed down tight enough. Overall I'm very satisfied and glad I took the plunge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear you love the watch. How do you think it compares to the Ginault Ocean Rover you picked up from me a few months back?

Also, can anyone post a picture of the caseback? I don't recall seeing one posted yet and the prototype pictures were not yet engraved.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunset on another good day with the Oceanking. Good sign that when I put another watch on for work today I missed the OK.














































@boatswainwatches


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

GILT dial has landed !!



















View attachment 13505433












View attachment 13505441


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> Glad to hear you love the watch. How do you think it compares to the Ginault Ocean Rover you picked up from me a few months back?
> 
> Also, can anyone post a picture of the caseback? I don't recall seeing one posted yet and the prototype pictures were not yet engraved.


The Monta is more refined across the board. Better fit/finish, bezel action, bracelet, clasp, etc. The AR coating helps tone down the gloss dial so it doesn't wash out completely at certain angles like I experienced with the Ginault. The clasp mechanism is flawless on the Monta, and I remember the Ginault being gritty. Monta nailed the details, which is where I feel the Ginault sort of lacked.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> Glad to hear you love the watch. How do you think it compares to the Ginault Ocean Rover you picked up from me a few months back?
> 
> Also, can anyone post a picture of the caseback? I don't recall seeing one posted yet and the prototype pictures were not yet engraved.


Here are a couple case back pics - plus some more from the front  I think Monta really nailed the color of this one. I made this comment in the WRUW thread:

In certain light and angles the dial almost looks matte or like a uniform blue varying from navy to royal and then the sunburst hits and it's just a gorgeous combination of vivid deep and bright blue tones.


















































































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Silly question, but it bothers me... What's in Monta logo? 4x of "*3*", or 4x of "*{*" ?


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I always thought it was 4 "M"s


Mullmuzzler said:


> Silly question, but it bothers me... What's in Monta logo? 4x of "*3*", or 4x of "*{*" ?
> 
> View attachment 13506005


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

dorningarts said:


> I always thought it was 4 "M"s


It makes sense!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I asked about the logo previously and this is the answer:

Designed by Mike, his wife loves the quatrefoil design. He took that design cut it into quarters then flipped those pieces outward in a repeating pattern 




@boatswainwatches


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Steppy said:


> GILT dial has landed !!
> 
> View attachment 13505425
> View attachment 13505427
> ...


That looks like it might cut off circulation. Not too tight?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

MadsNilsson said:


> That looks like it might cut off circulation. Not too tight?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nope


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple quick thoughts on the lume...










The BGW9 lume will not blaze as bright as C3 but I love the clean white daytime look it gives the OK.

The blue glow also looks sharp at night reflecting off the rhodium and gloss black surfaces.

The larger cardinal indices are clearly brighter with their added depth and surface area compared to the other indices.

The glow is very good for the size but bear in mind how small most of the markers are.

The bezel glows really nicely.

The Ok is easily visible in the morning the lume lasting well and being added by a simple legible layout.

It isn't the brightest out there but I that is due to the surface area being small. Clearly the quality and application technique is very good, I have no doubt that if the markers were larger it would be very bright.

Overall I would rate it as good to very good depending how you feel about the different sized elements and the effect that has. You won't be disappointed if you account for the size and it being BGW9. Just don't expect it to blow you large indexed seiko diver out of the water.





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Early thoughts on the gilt dial model that I received today

1). Bracelet Is very easy to resize, only took 10mins
2). Lume is excellent - much brighter than another BGW9 Blue lume watch I own
3). Bezel is the most solid bezel you will ever feel, snaps right into place
4). Crown is very smooth, but perhaps a tad too small - difficult to tell if you've fully screwed it in
5). Clasp isn't as big as some have made out, although the 6 o clock end does stick out a bit. The adjust is very easy, although closing the clasp takes a bit of force.
6). Fit and finish is excellent, easily on a par with Tudor and omega


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I agree with your assessment completely. A couple of additions, the clasp does get easier to close over time, and I also noticed if when seating the crown, if I turn the watch over, so I am seeing the back as I turn in the crown it seems to be easier to tell when it is properly seated. May be worth a try


Steppy said:


> Early thoughts on the gilt dial model that I received today
> 
> 1). Bracelet Is very easy to resize, only took 10mins
> 2). Lume is excellent - much brighter than another BGW9 Blue lume watch I own
> ...


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

I really like the lume how it is. I think it has an excellent balance of brightness and readability. I don't want to use it like a flashlight, lol.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BezEl Test










Passed with flying colours!

I really love the bezel. It's easy to grip and has such a positive chunk to it. It seems to have softened up just a bit over the last few days and is really satisfying. The 60 click with perfect alignment made it really easy to read for 3 minutes flipping intervals. No guessing. Makes me second guess the value of a 120 click bezel. With a 120 I often wait till the second hand is at the top for timing anyway and not use the half minute intervals.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mullmuzzler said:


> Silly question, but it bothers me... What's in Monta logo? 4x of "*3*", or 4x of "*{*" ?
> 
> View attachment 13506005


It always reminds me of Patek Philippe logo








4 M's as well, but the other way around 
Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> It always reminds me of Patek Philippe logo [...] 4 M's as well, but the other way around.


I absolutely agree with you. It does look a bit similar


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the rubber strap? I've been back and forth on if I'm going to pick one up or not.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enjoy









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the rubber strap? I've been back and forth on if I'm going to pick one up or not.


I'll get to it soon!

It's sitting in the box and I have been swamped just loving it as is and some other stuff going on so I haven't really checked it out too closely. I think I'll put it on this weekend though and then I should get some more thoughts.

By the way got this happening after a week...










@boatswainwatches


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I'll get to it soon!
> 
> It's sitting in the box and I have been swamped just loving it as is and some other stuff going on so I haven't really checked it out too closely. I think I'll put it on this weekend though and then I should get some more thoughts.
> 
> ...


I ordered one about 30 mins ago. It'll be nice to swap to on the weekend for chores and not worrying about dinging the bracelet. Mine is at +37 over 6 days, so a little outside the specs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## spike_dog (Jan 18, 2018)

Got mine dialed in, love it!









Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## spike_dog (Jan 18, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the rubber strap? I've been back and forth on if I'm going to pick one up or not.


I ordered one. It should be here tomorrow, so I'll post a pic or two and let you know.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> I ordered one about 30 mins ago. It'll be nice to swap to on the weekend for chores and not worrying about dinging the bracelet. Mine is at +37 over 6 days, so a little outside the specs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's still pretty good. Have you played with different resting positions?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That's still pretty good. Have you played with different resting positions?
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Nope, it doesn't bother me too much so I just sit it face up at the end of the day and the dresser and pick it up in the morning. I might experiment with different resting positions if it doesn't settle a bit though.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple new pics.




































































































@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Anyone looking at these photos has to admit this is one of the most handsome divers ever!


boatswain said:


> A couple new pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll have to get by with my newly received gen 1 until my Monta Blue arrives...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> A couple new pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We clearly have different definitions of the word 'couple'. Awesome shots as always. Keep them coming.

How shiny are you finding the bezel in sunlight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

dorningarts said:


> Anyone looking at these photos has to admit this is one of the most handsome divers ever!


Agreed. While I aspire to a Rolex submariner at some point, finding a cheaper, well made, but with its own look/design that I like is not easy! Outside of Rolex and Tudor the OK is the only other diver that really appeals to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Timekeeping is off on mine, about +12 seconds a day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Steppy said:


> Timekeeping is off on mine, about +12 seconds a day


That's not bad. 
And it may get better too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kyfra said:


> I'll have to get by with my newly received gen 1 until my Monta Blue arrives...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. That will be a sweet pair

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bjn74 said:


> We clearly have different definitions of the word 'couple'. Awesome shots as always. Keep them coming.
> 
> How shiny are you finding the bezel in sunlight?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just fine. It's obviously shiny being ceramic but it stays pretty legible. I have a couple other polished ceramic bezels and it feels the same as those. I think I prefer ceramic to sapphire as the colour doesn't wash out in the light. I can try to take more direct sun pics of the bezel if that helps to give you a realistic feel. Just let me know 

A "couple more" ...




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## spike_dog (Jan 18, 2018)

Rubber Strap 




















Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

spike_dog said:


> Rubber Strap
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


Thoughts?

Looks slightly thick for a watch of the OK's thinness. Does the strap hug the wrist by the lugs or is there some overhang as a result of the strengthened ends?


----------



## spike_dog (Jan 18, 2018)

Steppy said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Looks slightly thick for a watch of the OK's thinness. Does the strap hug the wrist by the lugs or is there some overhang as a result of the strengthened ends?


For me, the strap wears perfectly and casual. My wrist size allows me to have a good fit where I am able to slide the watch down, but it stays put when active. I just went on a walk and after a little exercise and wrist size variation, the strap did not strangle my wrist. I think I would have been happy with this configuration from the beginning, but the bracelet is great too. It is not too thck and made of really flexible, high quality rubber (for the price, it should be). The lugs fit the watch extreemly tight and securely. They do allow the strap to lift off the wrist slightly (i.e. large curve raduis), but it's comfortable. I still think the watch is dressy with the rubber, but not as much as the bracelet.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

spike_dog said:


> Rubber Strap
> View attachment 13512009
> View attachment 13512011
> View attachment 13512013
> ...


Looks great. I'm excited to try mine.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

spike_dog said:


> For me, the strap wears perfectly and casual. My wrist size allows me to have a good fit where I am able to slide the watch down, but it stays put when active. I just went on a walk and after a little exercise and wrist size variation, the strap did not strangle my wrist. I think I would have been happy with this configuration from the beginning, but the bracelet is great too. It is not too thck and made of really flexible, high quality rubber (for the price, it should be). The lugs fit the watch extreemly tight and securely. They do allow the strap to lift off the wrist slightly (i.e. large curve raduis), but it's comfortable. I still think the watch is dressy with the rubber, but not as much as the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


Sounds good, hopefully the rubber curves/bends quick enough for my wrist, I've worn fitted rubber straps before and its left large gaps between the strap and my wrist. Wouldn't want to spend the 200 odd $$ to find that out.

Ive read somewhere the standard Everest straps for the Rolex 114060 also fits the OK (as its pretty much the same strap), anyone confirm this?


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Steppy said:


> Ive read somewhere the standard Everest straps for the Rolex 114060 also fits the OK (as its pretty much the same strap), anyone confirm this?


Yes, they do 🙂


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Mullmuzzler said:


> Yes, they do &#55357;&#56898;


cheers !!!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

9 days straight on the wrist gaining just under 2 seconds a day. The bracelet continues to amaze me. I'm very happy with the purchase.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think my biggest compliment to the bracelet is that I don’t notice it. 


It just rests there comfortable, operates smoothly and compliments but doesn’t distract from the overall look of the OK. 




@boatswainwatches


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm absolutely loving the watch, but man the clasp is hard to close. Like, I have to literally force it by pushing as hard as I can and kinda push on a slight angle to get it to click in. Anyone else have that?


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm absolutely loving the watch, but man the clasp is hard to close. Like, I have to literally force it by pushing as hard as I can and kinda push on a slight angle to get it to click in. Anyone else have that?


Nope, mine's easy. Did it get bent? Also, is all the plastic off?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

No not bent at all, and there's no plastic left I can see, I even gently scraped the surface with a pin pusher to be sure.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine clips in fine. Just about right i would say.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mines easy as well.


BlackrazorNZ said:


> No not bent at all, and there's no plastic left I can see, I even gently scraped the surface with a pin pusher to be sure.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll take a video and see what you all think.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OK, more than a couple pics for tonight! Loving the extra tall markers at 12,3 and 9 today













































































































@boatswainwatches


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm absolutely loving the watch, but man the clasp is hard to close. Like, I have to literally force it by pushing as hard as I can and kinda push on a slight angle to get it to click in. Anyone else have that?


When I first got my Triumph it was just like that. I could barely push it in, but it loosened up over time. I'm sure yours will too.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> OK, more than a couple pics for tonight! Loving the extra tall markers at 12,3 and 9 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killing it again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bjn74 said:


> Killing it again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's all the watch 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

not all ! 


boatswain said:


> Thanks! It's all the watch
> 
> @boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I know 1 or 2 of you wanted to know about how shiny the ceramic bezel is. Here are some unaltered unsexy shots in direct light that are accurate. As I tried to get it to flash I realized how legible it stays.





































And some indirect light









Hope that helps for those that were curious

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple pics before dinner party prep..
































































@boatswainwatches


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Those pictures of yours, Boatswain, plus the others are seriously tempting. 

Sometimes I have to wonder if I'm falling in love with the watches or Boatswain's idealized pictures of these watches? 

In any event, looking at all these pictures, it's harmful to my wallet. ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Those pictures of yours, Boatswain, plus the others are seriously tempting.
> 
> Sometimes I have to wonder if I'm falling in love with the watches or Boatswain's idealized pictures of these watches?
> 
> In any event, looking at all these pictures, it's harmful to my wallet. ;-)


That's a fair question. No seriously.

I know there are watches that look better in pictures than how I feel in feel life. I go to sell a watch because I don't like it, take some pictures and think wow! It's amazing, but then realize that's not really true. I have had several pass through like that.

But...I don't think that's the case with the OK. In fact I don't think the pics do it justice. The way light plays on it just can't come across and it is both subtle and rich.

I know you hear "it's better in real life" for a lot of watches but for me that's true of the OK.

I should try and take some ugly pics for you. Maybe that will that will help. Just quick random snaps and see how it comes across.

Here's one to start. Just slapped the watch down and shot. No edits.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

LUME!



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Took the plunge and bought a used but unworn Everest Rubber strap for the Rolex 114060. Fits perfectly


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That looks great! Well done 

I really want to try my strap but man I love the bracelet so much. I'll just have to see how the day goes...

@boatswainwatches


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Steppy said:


> Took the plunge and bought a used but unworn Everest Rubber strap for the Rolex 114060. Fits perfectly


How are you liking the gilt dial? In direct sunlight is the dial black or more of a brownish-black?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

cdonald said:


> How are you liking the gilt dial? In direct sunlight is the dial black or more of a brownish-black?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Love it, al ready have a glossy dial black diver so gilt was the way to go for me.

The dial is black, there's no brown in there at all. Its just matte black, so the gloss black of the bezel is a lot more a deeper black. For me it makes the watch different with matte dial, polished gold indices and a glossy black bezel


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok folks tried the rubber.













































For starters, the bracelet comes off very easily and the included tool fits the endlink holes perfectly.

The strap is a TIGHT fit.










You have to lever the spring bars in. I have had to do this on other fitted rubber straps. But it is a bit tricky. Not for the ham fisted types if you want to keep that case pristine. I talked to someone else who had the same experience and also talked to the MONTA guys who said yes it's right and needs to be forced on so to speak.










The strap is excellently made and very soft and comfortable.










It makes the watch look flatter and thinner, which is a pro for me and really highlights the beautiful case finishing. Staring at the watch closely for the swaps the quality of finishing really emerged. It is excellent.










My wrist is 6.75". There is some of the expected bulge outwards at the lugs and it does make the watch wear a bit larger than the bracelet. I think it's fine and I can pull it off. But if you are 7" or bigger it will look excellent.










I put mine back on bracelet. The bracelet is too good and fits me better. I also like that the spring bars feel less stressed. The spring bars are beefier superior quality though so the strap shouldn't be too hard on them.

The endlink fit of the bracelet is amazing though the snap in instantly and easily. A perfect fit.

So the short strokes I think are that the rubber is excellent, ideal for 7" plus wrists and hard to put on.

I'll try mine maybe on my Biwi rubber sometime. That may look sharp.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Ok folks tried the rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your thoughts on the rubber strap and for all of the wonderful pictures! The rubber strap looks handsome on that OK, but I agree... the bracelet is just so darn nice and really is perfect for the OK Wet Black. I'm loving mine more and more each day!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The bracelet is great. It will probably look excellent though on almost anything.

Some other pics from today...





































Little Boatswain #1 hear me talking about light boxes and asked about them then did this...










And it worked!














































Little boatswain #2 was involved too










@boatswainwatches


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree it looks great but the bracelet I just can't give up.


boatswain said:


> Ok folks tried the rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Had to share a little wrist tone today but the OK still got its share.

Today's thought: I love the shape of the crown guards.
































































@boatswainwatches


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice looking watches, is it just me or does the MONTA text look way too big on the dial?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

No, it's just you


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Steppy said:


> No, it's just you


I doubt that mate, its too low and too big, dumbs down the dial imo.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Nice looking watches, is it just me or does the MONTA text look way too big on the dial?


If you like the name and the brand then it's OK, if you don't - then it's too big


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

The first generation was too low and big, but not this one, it is perfect


Cobia said:


> I doubt that mate, its too low and too big, dumbs down the dial imo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It works for me. The first version i agree was too big, this one is much better. I go back and forth on whether it being an applied logo would have been better or if that would have made the dial too busy. As is its fine. Clearly it is bold and that was their intent as we could see from the overly large first version.

By the way Cobia, i miss the Golden Axe avatar, even though Kurt is pretty cool too


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Boatswain, great pictures as always. You should try it on the Scurfa rubber and post some pics. Also, next time you have it off bracelet, can you put a spring bar back in and post some pics of the clearance? I like to wear NATOs as well but don’t like to force them through and wear them with a tight fitting spring bar. I don’t like the extra pressure they may put on the bar if too tight.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Boatswain, great pictures as always. You should try it on the Scurfa rubber and post some pics. Also, next time you have it off bracelet, can you put a spring bar back in and post some pics of the clearance? I like to wear NATOs as well but don't like to force them through and wear them with a tight fitting spring bar. I don't like the extra pressure they may put on the bar if too tight.


Will do. Few free to remind me too

I thought about fussing with some other straps but ran out of time.

The Scurfa good look good especially as its 20/20. I want to try my Biwi rubber as well but it may end up feeling a little light and delicate for it.

And thanks for the compliment 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I had to take out the supplied springbars and use standard one's to get a lot of my Nato's to fit. The supplied bars are thick, really high quality, but leave little clearance.


biscuit141 said:


> Boatswain, great pictures as always. You should try it on the Scurfa rubber and post some pics. Also, next time you have it off bracelet, can you put a spring bar back in and post some pics of the clearance? I like to wear NATOs as well but don't like to force them through and wear them with a tight fitting spring bar. I don't like the extra pressure they may put on the bar if too tight.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Are the tips of the spring bars standard size then? I didn’t look too closely but I agree the stock springs bars are nice and beefy. 

I should see if I can order extras. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Are the tips of the spring bars standard size then? I didn't look too closely but I agree the stock springs bars are nice and beefy.
> 
> I should see if I can order extras.
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Tips are the standard size. I used crown and buckle standard ones when I put it on a nato. I don't know if the stock Monta spring bars are on the Monta site, but they are definitely on the Everest site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My timekeeping may be settling and slowing down a tad. Still darn good though.

Still loving it. Bezel work for pizza night.




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the only change I would make would be to have the case sides brushes so that the nice polished bevel popped more. It would also make it appear even slimmer. Measured with callipers last night, 11.8mm thigh all in including crystal and case back. Pretty great.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I think the only change I would make would be to have the case sides brushes so that the nice polished bevel popped more. It would also make it appear even slimmer. Measured with callipers last night, 11.8mm thigh all in including crystal and case back. Pretty great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been pretty happy with the thickness of this watch. For me, it seems thick enough to give the feeling of weight or quality but thin enough to fit comfortably under my dress shirt sleeves. I love that it has the functionality of the diver, but is also refined and has in my opinion the look of class. This was exactly what I was looking for 

Still loving all your pic's


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches123 said:


> I've been pretty happy with the thickness of this watch. For me, it seems thick enough to give the feeling of weight or quality but thin enough to fit comfortably under my dress shirt sleeves. I love that it has the functionality of the diver, but is also refined and has in my opinion the look of class. This was exactly what I was looking for
> 
> Still loving all your pic's


Thanks!

It's interesting, with the tall bezel it looks a bit thicker than it is. But I also love the pure function of the chunky beZel.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I agree about the thickness, it is a pretty thin diver, but it has a nice thickness without losing that sleek look, if that makes sense The grip works so well with its bezel action, such a pleasure to use, the best I have ever used


boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's interesting, with the tall bezel it looks a bit thicker than it is. But I also love the pure function of the chunky beZel.
> 
> ...


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still very happy with the blue OK. Love all the different shades of blue the dial takes on depending on the light.





































Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That blue looks like a lot of fun Casey!

Does it have any purple in it or does it stay pretty blue?

I introduced my OK to my great grandfathers resonator guitar tonight. Classics.























































@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Had a little fun with the OK tonight

Tool watch










 Fire and Ice ❄





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I think the only change I would make would be to have the case sides brushes so that the nice polished bevel popped more. It would also make it appear even slimmer. Measured with callipers last night, 11.8mm thigh all in including crystal and case back. Pretty great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave that feedback to Justin a few months back after handling the proto, that was one of the things i liked least on it... I would much prefer a nicely brushed finish on the sides


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wow.. I don't check the thread for 2-3 days and pages of posts... it is Boatswain show 
love your pics, the guitar shots are so cool

think mine ships in a week or so. I am so curious about the Monta Blue


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> wow.. I don't check the thread for 2-3 days and pages of posts... it is Boatswain show
> love your pics, the guitar shots are so cool
> 
> think mine ships in a week or so. I am so curious about the Monta Blue


Thanks! I get a little passionate with a new watch .

The guitar shots worked really well. I was happy with those. Also the connection to my great grandfather is fantastic.

Make sure you flood us with your blue when it comes. I bet you have it by the end of next week or beginning of the next 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> wow.. I don't check the thread for 2-3 days and pages of posts... it is Boatswain show
> love your pics, the guitar shots are so cool
> 
> think mine ships in a week or so. I am so curious about the Monta Blue


Did you get the Monta blue OK or SQ?

I'm still eating to see shots of the gloss black dial with steel bezel versions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks! I get a little passionate with a new watch .
> 
> The guitar shots worked really well. I was happy with those. Also the connection to my great grandfather is fantastic.
> 
> ...


A little ??  it's all over IG too 

I won't flood like you do, I don't have time and will split wrist time with others. But I'll definitely post a few shots here


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> Did you get the Monta blue OK or SQ?
> 
> I'm still eating to see shots of the gloss black dial with steel bezel versions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted the Monta blue OK because I love the touch of color and also the bezel pip at 12. But I didn't want to lose both the ceramic bezel and adjustable clasp. So I settled for the Monta BlueOK. I do wish it had a bit of red and more distinguishable pip but love the blue, case and wanted that clasp.

I may splurge for the strap too unless I can find a used one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Making thanksgiving pies









@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving from Canada




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic's, especially with the fall leaves!


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> I gave that feedback to Justin a few months back after handling the proto, that was one of the things i liked least on it... I would much prefer a nicely brushed finish on the sides


I think that the OK would probably look nice with the brushed sides as well, but then again I just saw an Omega Seamaster 300M 44MM GMT Chronograph with polished sides and it looked nice too.

I think the polished sides set off the grooved edge of the bezel nicely. Otherwise the side of the watch might just all blend in together into nothingness. I am glad that the topside is brushed though as it does set off the black ceramic nicely.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches123 said:


> Great pic's, especially with the fall leaves!


Thanks!

Busy day around the house saw the clasp finally get the inevitable scuffs. 

On the positive side of things my time keeping is pretty much bang on. No time change on the wrist and dial up overnight it gains 1 second and crown up it loses 3. So I just pop it crown up every third night and it stays spot on. 

Last pics for a bit as the OK won't be coming in some work missions this week.

Good luck to everyone still waiting hopefully they land this week.




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Thanks! I get a little passionate with a new watch .
> 
> The guitar shots worked really well. I was happy with those. Also the connection to my great grandfather is fantastic.
> 
> ...


What do you use to take your photos? They look great. 
I had pre-ordered and canceled. Picked up the mm300 instead. Wondered if the monta was too simple looking. Looks great in your photos.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches123 said:


> I think that the OK would probably look nice with the brushed sides as well, but then again I just saw an Omega Seamaster 300M 44MM GMT Chronograph with polished sides and it looked nice too.
> 
> I think the polished sides set off the grooved edge of the bezel nicely. Otherwise the side of the watch might just all blend in together into nothingness. I am glad that the topside is brushed though as it does set off the black ceramic nicely.


I'd love the sides to be like those of the Triumph. The brushing is so well done


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'd love the sides to be like those of the Triumph. The brushing is so well done


I'm so with you. There just isn't enough brushing to enjoy  and as we said the sweet bevel gets lost in most lights.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

41Mets said:


> What do you use to take your photos? They look great.
> I had pre-ordered and canceled. Picked up the mm300 instead. Wondered if the monta was too simple looking. Looks great in your photos.


Thanks Mets

I just use an iPhone 7 in a dusty life proof case. I do some editing in the standard iPhone photos app.

I'd love to play with a real camera sometime. However the phone is so easy and always at hand for random shots....










The MM300 is sweet too. I considered it as well before getting the OK.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Three weeks straight on the wrist and it's running net 2 seconds fast, set and checked by atomic clock. Really enjoying the watch


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I am really loving the Oceanking too, this has turned out to be quite a forum you have started!


JLS36 said:


> Three weeks straight on the wrist and it's running net 2 seconds fast, set and checked by atomic clock. Really enjoying the watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Black dial S.S. bezel is hot. My new favorite with the Monta blue. It takes down the flash a notch too. 









It realLy needed that brushed surface


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

So with the temperatures changing 40 degrees in 3 days the clasp really came in handy and I tightened up the fit. Truly a magnificent everyday watch.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

My Monta Blue is scheduled for Monday delivery 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine ships today too


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

photos please


kyfra said:


> My Monta Blue is scheduled for Monday delivery
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

photos please


Jeep99dad said:


> Mine ships today too


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

Thought I wanted blue....until I saw the black.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

elliswyatt said:


> Thought I wanted blue....until I saw the black.
> 
> View attachment 13554199


That's so hot


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's so hot


I was able to compare them side by side. The blue is beautiful and that's what I originally wanted. Now that the black has landed though, I felt that it was a more classic and enduring look for me personally. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That black and steel is sharp. 

But really all the variants look good which is a testament to good design. 

Enjoy the anticipation guys!


@boatswainwatches


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow!


kyfra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Here's the blue (on the Triumph bracelet) between the Triumph and the gen1 OK. And on the wrist.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats  so what your thoughts on the Monta blue ?


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats  so what your thoughts on the Monta blue ?


Positive so far. The blue is much more subtle than in the renders, but there have been enough real world shots to keep that from being a surprise. Since it's essentially the same case as the Triumph my thoughts are pretty similar. It's such a comfortable watch on the wrist.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Here's the blue (on the Triumph bracelet) between the Triumph and the gen1 OK. And on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Monta family. I'm considering getting a Triumph to go along with my OK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

THe blue looks sharp! Congrats

I have a feeling it will look great on straps.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA Oceanking for kitchen duty tonight



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## spike_dog (Jan 18, 2018)

boatswain said:


> MONTA Oceanking for kitchen duty tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timer ON!

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monta blue Ocean King landed























































Glad I went with the Monta blue, it's more original than the black and less flashy than the sunburst blue and it remains versatile. The watch size and proportions are very nice. Obviously the finish is superb and beyond other micros as I expected from my Triumph. Overall it's a great watch, not super original but just right for a daily wearer, a versatile dress diver that can do it all. One downside I see and it's not significant, is the the crown is a bit small and not the easiest to grab and turn with the bezel edge and CG for manly fingers


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice. I'm really liking that blue with the steel bezel in your pictures more than in the pre-releaae pictures. 

I don't need another Monta...
I don't need another Monta...
I don't need another Monta...

Crap. I might need another Monta.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep that blue looks great. The others look great as well however that blue with the steel bezel was my favorite from the start. :-!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow Jeep99dad, I’m a boring black watch guy, but that blue looks great. Nice pics.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Monta blue Ocean King landed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks excellent! Congrats

I love how the dial elements pop out against the blue dial.

Super fresh and crisp looking!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Tried to catch the blue in some different lighting...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice pics. Love the wrist shot, it really does capture the blue well


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Monta blue Ocean King landed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new watch! Great looking pics on an awesome looking watch.... I'd say it was well worth the wait


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow, those wet blue OKs are stunning! Congrats and thanks for the great pictures and thoughts.

I have a SQ on pre-order and wanted to get your thoughts on the subtleness and versatility of the wet blues. I've been thinking of switching to the gilt as I think it's a bit more versatilite (and I like gilt, don't have a gilt in the collection and my collection is starting to become too colourful). The thing holding me back from a gilt SQ is the date window frame difference between the other colours.

Is the wet blue in person and steel bezel more versatile than what it appears in photos? On a more meta level, should I be adding watches just because I like them or should I be considering how each watch "fits into the collection"?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Wow, those wet blue OKs are stunning! Congrats and thanks for the great pictures and thoughts.
> 
> I have a SQ on pre-order and wanted to get your thoughts on the subtleness and versatility of the wet blues. I've been thinking of switching to the gilt as I think it's a bit more versatilite (and I like gilt, don't have a gilt in the collection and my collection is starting to become too colourful). The thing holding me back from a gilt SQ is the date window frame difference between the other colours.
> 
> ...


Go with what you like.

I tried fitting things into the collection and balancing it but ultimately sold them as they weren't things I truly loved.

Get what makes you happy for whatever reason that may be. 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

HamnJam said:


> Wow, those wet blue OKs are stunning! Congrats and thanks for the great pictures and thoughts.
> 
> I have a SQ on pre-order and wanted to get your thoughts on the subtleness and versatility of the wet blues. I've been thinking of switching to the gilt as I think it's a bit more versatilite (and I like gilt, don't have a gilt in the collection and my collection is starting to become too colourful). The thing holding me back from a gilt SQ is the date window frame difference between the other colours.
> 
> ...


The blue is very subtle and needs to be in direct sunlight to appear really "blue." I'd have no problem wearing this as a daily.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

kyfra said:


> The blue is very subtle and needs to be in direct sunlight to appear really "blue." I'd have no problem wearing this as a daily.


Here is a pic in standard indoor lighting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kyfra said:


> Here is a pic in standard indoor lighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is one under a cloudy sky


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bot great but Better pics i took this morning


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Go with what you like.
> 
> I tried fitting things into the collection and balancing it but ultimately sold them as they weren't things I truly loved.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Very reasonable advice. The steel bezel is holding me back at the moment, prefer the black ceramic at this moment. Great pictures! Loved your pyrotechnic bbq shot on IG.



kyfra said:


> The blue is very subtle and needs to be in direct sunlight to appear really "blue." I'd have no problem wearing this as a daily.


Thanks for the pic! It does appear much darker in certain lightning. Monta's IG feed didn't really demonsrate that.



Jeep99dad said:


> Here is one under a cloudy sky


Awesome pup! Oh, the watch is nice too =P

In that light, looks like it can dress up too nicely.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

Received email from Monta that issues with the Skyquest dial have been resolved, and they are moving forward with production.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks good, I bet a Das weathered blue would look nice too.


Jeep99dad said:


> Bot great but Better pics i took this morning


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What was the issue with the Skyquest?




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

HamnJam said:


> Thanks! Very reasonable advice. The steel bezel is holding me back at the moment, prefer the black ceramic at this moment. Great pictures! Loved your pyrotechnic bbq shot on IG.
> 
> Thanks for the pic! It does appear much darker in certain lightning. Monta's IG feed didn't really demonsrate that.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Turbo is our almost 13-yr old red tri Aussie. My boy 

The blue is very versatile.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Looks good, I bet a Das weathered blue would look nice too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. Not sure I'll try canvas on it. I may not even put any strap on it.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> What was the issue with the Skyquest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dials were originally manufactured incorrectly and had to be redone. Waiting our turn for those dials to be made.

ETA few weeks.

Great pup again. Will have to get a skyquest wristie with my dog as well.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I understand that, mine hadn't left the bracelet nor do I plan on It leaving. I just knew you are quite the strap freak and figured you might change it up.


Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Not sure I'll try canvas on it. I may not even put any strap on it.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

Owners were nice about the delay and offered up free leather straps as a concession for the wait. I thought that was a nice touch given the retail on the straps.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

sab0034 said:


> Owners we're nice about the delay and offered up free leather straps as a concession for the wait. I thought that was a nice touch given the retail on the straps.


Yeah, I wanted one of their straps but not for that price so it was a nice gesture given the delays.

Time to choose a colour!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Monta sweats the details: 1000 ft = 304 m.

heb


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would easily survive the delay to get the complimentary strap. Nice gesture. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

If anyone wants to sell his chocolate leather strap, I'm first in the line to buy it 🙂


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeep99dad, I seem to remember you compared the Oceanking to the Triumph, how much of a size difference is there with the clasps? I have such small wrists I sometimes wonder about that. I do love the clasp with the quick adjust a lot, maybe that is the price one has to pay to have one


Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Not sure I'll try canvas on it. I may not even put any strap on it.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Can someone please confirm this is the model of Everest Strap that fits the Oceanking?

https://www..............com/collec...with-tang-buckle-for-rolex-submariner-ceramic

Edit : er, why is Everest Straps URL blocked?


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Can someone please confirm...


Yes. All everest straps for Rolex Sub ceramic fits Oceanking as well.


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

If we're talking about then gen2 Oceanking, any of these straps will fit:

https://montawatch.com/collections/watch-straps


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dorningarts said:


> Jeep99dad, I seem to remember you compared the Oceanking to the Triumph, how much of a size difference is there with the clasps? I have such small wrists I sometimes wonder about that. I do love the clasp with the quick adjust a lot, maybe that is the price one has to pay to have one


2-3mm and fixed bezel vs dive bezel. It wears significantly larger to me. I thought the Triumph was sort of small on my 6.8" wrist. The OK feels right size-wise. 
I'll have to dig up the pics i took of them together for comparison. I had posted them here. I had a pic of the clasps side by side.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took the OK to an Oris event/GTG and everyone loved it


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Trying some leather on the OK. MONTA chocolate leather strap. Kinda digging it.


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm liking the looks of that strap.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Agree! You can see the strap color a bit better in this photo. I am really liking the combo.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Here's the blue (on the Triumph bracelet) between the Triumph and the gen1 OK. And on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I have the left and right Monta's and damn, that blue!!!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Is it me or is the Monza thread acting goofy? I see there were posts earlier today (Oct 24) but all I get to is page 153. (6 days ago) No way for me to see any posts past page 153.
Anyone else having problems?

Ok weird. Now that I have added a post I can see page 154. Weird behavior. But now I can see the rest of he articles.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

^ Are you using tapatalk? If so, that's probably it.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Is it me or is the Monza thread acting goofy? I see there were posts earlier today (Oct 24) but all I get to is page 153. (6 days ago) No way for me to see any posts past page 153.
> Anyone else having problems?
> 
> Ok weird. Now that I have added a post I can see page 154. Weird behavior. But now I can see the rest of he articles.


I have the same issue when using my laptop. On my mobile everything looks OK though...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have had problems on the phone and desktop.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Mullmuzzler said:


> I have the same issue when using my laptop. On my mobile everything looks OK though...


Laptop and deskktop here. OS X and Safari, and Forefox, and Chrome. All had the same problem until I added a post then everything seemed to catch up....


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks ok for me on mobile.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 444gsp (Jun 28, 2015)

All fixed for me now, was having issues on phone and laptop. 

On a more Monta watch related note, my Oceanking was running around +2 seconds a day but seems to have jumped to around +10 recently, does anyone know a possible reason for this?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

444gsp said:


> All fixed for me now, was having issues on phone and laptop.
> 
> On a more Monta watch related note, my Oceanking was running around +2 seconds a day but seems to have jumped to around +10 recently, does anyone know a possible reason for this?


Any bumps or proximity to magnetism?


----------



## spike_dog (Jan 18, 2018)

444gsp said:


> All fixed for me now, was having issues on phone and laptop.
> 
> On a more Monta watch related note, my Oceanking was running around +2 seconds a day but seems to have jumped to around +10 recently, does anyone know a possible reason for this?


Mine did the same thing. It turns out I later it on my tablet, which has a very magnetic closure on the cover. It was running fast after that too. I used a demagnetizer and it's running good now, +1-2 spd

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## 444gsp (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the comments boatswain and spike, I did think it could be magnetism but haven't had it happen before so was unsure. 

Is there a typically recommended de-magnitiser readily available for order online? Never used or owned one before myself.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

444gsp said:


> Thanks for the comments boatswain and spike, I did think it could be magnetism but haven't had it happen before so was unsure.
> 
> Is there a typically recommended de-magnitiser readily available for order online? Never used or owned one before myself.


There are cheap blue ones on amazon that should work. Or a quick trip to the watchmaker.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

444gsp said:


> Thanks for the comments boatswain and spike, I did think it could be magnetism but haven't had it happen before so was unsure.
> 
> Is there a typically recommended de-magnitiser readily available for order online? Never used or owned one before myself.


It is running +10/d? That's a good #. But doubt it's magnetized. It'd typically run much faster or erratic usually. If you aren't sure, you can test it with a compass passing it over the watch and see if he needle moves. 
You can google that test for better instructions

Oh and a generic blue one button demagnetizer on eBay cost $30 maybe and is all you need Alternatively any watch shop will likely do it for you free or just a few bucks. It takes 2 minutes.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

heb said:


> Monta sweats the details: 1000 ft = 304 m.
> 
> heb


304.8 meters, tbh. So either they should print the ".8" or round to nearest integer (305m)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

X2-Elijah said:


> 304.8 meters, tbh. So either they should print the ".8" or round to nearest integer (305m)


The standard is to round down and be on the conservative side for depth (for safety never know if one extra meter may make it blow up )


----------



## 444gsp (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> It is running +10/d? That's a good #. But doubt it's magnetized. It'd typically run much faster or erratic usually. If you aren't sure, you can test it with a compass passing it over the watch and see if he needle moves.
> You can google that test for better instructions


Yeah I did some research and did find that peoples watches that got magnetised seemed to run around 20-30 seconds more than normal, rather than 8 seconds difference for mine. The accuracy is still fine to me it's just a bit annoying that its become less accurate in the space of a few days! I guess the movement could be bedding in after a few weeks of consecutive wear? A similar bedding in process happened for my Sinn 104 but in that case it got more accurate over time.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> The standard is to round down and be on the conservative side for depth (for safety never know if one extra meter may make it blow up )


Correct. Safety goes first!
Although "304m" looks like situation when you write at you office front door that you are open from 9:03 to 17:32 😉


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Is it me or is the Monza thread acting goofy? I see there were posts earlier today (Oct 24) but all I get to is page 153. (6 days ago) No way for me to see any posts past page 153.
> Anyone else having problems?
> 
> Ok weird. Now that I have added a post I can see page 154. Weird behavior. But now I can see the rest of he articles.


Many threads have been having this problem. A workaround from this thread in the "Site Issues and Support" subforum is to set pages to display 40 posts. That seems to have solved the problems for a few of us at least.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Folks

Below is a link to an in-depth review I posted on the Oceanking, if anyone is interested.










https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/boatswain-reviews-monta-oceanking-2-a-4817565.html


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

You really nailed this review, well thought out and comprehensive . Thanks for your time on this!


boatswain said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Below is a link to an in-depth review I posted on the Oceanking, if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

You really nailed this review, well thought out and comprehensive . Thanks for your time on this!


boatswain said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Below is a link to an in-depth review I posted on the Oceanking, if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dorningarts said:


> You really nailed this review, well thought out and comprehensive . Thanks for your time on this!


Thank you very much! There was a bit of time in there


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Firstly, I'd like to congratulate Boatswain on a fabulous review! A fantastic read!

Secondly, I'd be curious if anyone who owns the Oceanking GenII has noticed how various resting positions have affected the seconds gained or loss per day? Which positions have produced a gain, which positions have produced a loss and which position, if any were neutral?

Best Wishes


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks 123,

I tested my resting positions and came up with:

On wrist +/- 0
Dial Up +1 second overnight
Dial Down +1 second overnight
Crown Up -3 seconds overnight
Crown Down +1 second overnight
12 Up -3 seconds overnight
12 Down +1 second overnight

So i usually rest it dial up for a couple nights until its around plus 3 and then i rest it crown up. Repeat as necessary.

Each watch will be different though, so its best to do your own study.

Due to isochronism it will run slower if the power reserve winds down as well i have noticed.


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Thanks 123,
> 
> I tested my resting positions and came up with:
> 
> ...


Thank you Boatswain for sharing the results of your study with us!
Best Wishes


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Morning drive lume shot


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Morning drive lume shot


How are you liking the steel bezel and dial colour?


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

I would really like to see a Monta in person. The case finishing looks great in pics. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

It delivers in person.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Anyone seen any pics of black dial with steel bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bjn74 said:


> Anyone seen any pics of black dial with steel bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I did but now I'm not sure...


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I thought I did but now I'm not sure...


I like the blue with steel but like the touch of red on the black more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

bjn74 said:


> Anyone seen any pics of black dial with steel bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Image via tritium_balls on Instagram 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> Image via tritium_balls on Instagram
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'll track it down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

bjn74 said:


> Thanks! I'll track it down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant to attach it, but my service isn't great. It should be up there now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> I meant to attach it, but my service isn't great. It should be up there now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. Thanks! Looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Trying out the Blue Oceanking on a white Everest strap.

Loving it so far.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

And here it is sitting as part of the core collection. Pretty happy with this now. Maybe upgrade the Ocean7 to an official Omega Ploprof one day, but no rush.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Trying out the Blue Oceanking on a white Everest strap.
> 
> Loving it so far.


That's a cool look


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> How are you liking the steel bezel and dial colour?


I like it a lot. Feels high end and works well with the Monta blue dial


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Another for good measure.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

And some illumination.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Another for good measure.


That blue is RICH!


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

I wonder how that white rubber will look after few weeks... I hope it's easy to clean.
Let us know in few weeks 🙂


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta for a night out.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Monta for a night out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you find it too shiny?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

No not at all, it's certainly has its shiny moments and it's by no means a dull watch, but it's far from shiny and blingy.


GarbanzoNegro said:


> Do you find it too shiny?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree. More deep and rich than shine blingy


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks for your input. It was hard to tell from your picture.

IMO, matte bezels would look better...


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

GarbanzoNegro said:


> Thanks for your input. It was hard to tell from your picture.
> 
> IMO, matte bezels would look better...


I love the ceramic bezel on mine. Perfect match for the lacquer dial and has great lume. Matte would be a nice match to the gilt dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

That blue and white combo is fantastic. Beautiful watch


BlackrazorNZ said:


> Trying out the Blue Oceanking on a white Everest strap.
> 
> Loving it so far.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I love matte ceramic bezels but I don't think that would work as well here.


GarbanzoNegro said:


> Thanks for your input. It was hard to tell from your picture.
> 
> IMO, matte bezels would look better...


The design as is works really well. But for me if a few things were not there it wouldn't work. For example the red oceanking, if that were white the dial would bore me. It is like cooking. This is a simple recipe that they have done very well.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Tried on a Gilt Skyquest at the windup watch fair and my goodness, the bracelet was incredibly comfortable. I'm seriously considering getting it tomorrow.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

epikoh said:


> Tried on a Gilt Skyquest at the windup watch fair and my goodness, the bracelet was incredibly comfortable. I'm seriously considering getting it tomorrow.


Well, you know what we think you should do in this thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have been wearing another watch the last couple of days on bracelet...I miss the Oceanking bracelet


----------



## rarrs (Aug 16, 2015)

Is anyone able to speak to the experience of gripping/using the OceanKing bezel with wet hands or while the watch is wet? I would take the watch swimming/diving (and probably use it in the shower despite the recommendation of every other WIS) if I purchase, so I always find myself frustrated when a bezel is challenging to use or unusable in these situations.


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

Just ordered the gloss black dial on the bracelet :-! although I like blue dials I just think the black dial with the red text looks so nice on this watch..


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

bam49 said:


> Just ordered the gloss black dial on the bracelet :-! although I like blue dials I just think the black dial with the red text looks so nice on this watch..


Congrats! You are going to love this watch. Did you get the black ceramic bezel or the stainless?

I originally was planning on getting a blue dial watch but when I came across the Monta Oceanking II, I just had to order it with the black ceramic bezel, gloss black dial on bracelet and I have no regrets The bracelet is sooo comfortable, the attention to detail is fantastic, the way the various markers and facets catch the light is eye catching, and the customer service is second to none!

The Oceanking is not only functional, but also has a high degree of refinement to it that allows you to feel right at home when dressed in a suit. An outstanding watch for a very fair price, imho.


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Just a quick question...

We have to set our time back an hour, due to DST. I've been trying to search the web for the best way to do this on my Monta's SW300 and haven't found anything specific. Typically I would just advance the time forward "clockwise" until I get to the correct time, but then in this case I will then have to change the date as well. Does anyone know if we can just simply move the time "counter clockwise" an hour without causing damage to the SW300 movement?

Thanks much!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rarrs said:


> Is anyone able to speak to the experience of gripping/using the OceanKing bezel with wet hands or while the watch is wet? I would take the watch swimming/diving (and probably use it in the shower despite the recommendation of every other WIS) if I purchase, so I always find myself frustrated when a bezel is challenging to use or unusable in these situations.


I find it fine to use when wet.

Ill let others chime in if they have other experiences.


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

Watches123 said:


> Congrats! You are going to love this watch. Did you get the black ceramic bezel or the stainless?
> 
> I originally was planning on getting a blue dial watch but when I came across the Monta Oceanking II, I just had to order it with the black ceramic bezel, gloss black dial on bracelet and I have no regrets The bracelet is sooo comfortable, the attention to detail is fantastic, the way the various markers and facets catch the light is eye catching, and the customer service is second to none!
> 
> The Oceanking is not only functional, but also has a high degree of refinement to it that allows you to feel right at home when dressed in a suit. An outstanding watch for a very fair price, imho.


I went for the same version; black ceramic bezel with the gloss black dial.. Must admit I had never heard of Monta watches before reading boatswain's review - but going on his excellent write up and photo's, it looks like it has a lot of cool design features for the price.. I'm missing a black diver since I moved my Omega 2254.50 on and this will do nicely :-!


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

bam49 said:


> I went for the same version; black ceramic bezel with the gloss black dial.. Must admit I had never heard of Monta watches before reading boatswain's review - but going on his excellent write up and photo's, it looks like it has a lot of cool design features for the price.. I'm missing a black diver since I moved my Omega 2254.50 on and this will do nicely :-!


Excellent choice! I agree, Boatswain did an awesome job with that review and his images do an excellent job showcasing how nice of a watch the Oceanking really is!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Watches123 said:


> Just a quick question...
> 
> We have to set our time back an hour, due to DST. I've been trying to search the web for the best way to do this on my Monta's SW300 and haven't found anything specific. Typically I would just advance the time forward "clockwise" until I get to the correct time, but then in this case I will then have to change the date as well. Does anyone know if we can just simply move the time "counter clockwise" an hour without causing damage to the SW300 movement?
> 
> Thanks much!


Only saw this after the time switch, but so you know, you can reverse an hour except between 6pm and 3am as the date wheel advance mechanism may have engaged and all movement manufacturers tell you to not to advance the date during these hours.

Once you retard the time the gmt hand will also move so you may have to reset that as many overseas countries don't change the time so you need to adjust for the extra hour there.

Hope you figured it out anyway!

Cheers


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Rhorya said:


> Only saw this after the time switch, but so you know, you can reverse an hour except between 6pm and 3am as the date wheel advance mechanism may have engaged and all movement manufacturers tell you to not to advance the date during these hours.
> 
> Once you retard the time the gmt hand will also move so you may have to reset that as many overseas countries don't change the time so you need to adjust for the extra hour there.
> 
> ...


Hi Rhorya,

Thanks for the reply. I'm aware of not the changing the date between the danger hours, but wasn't sure if with the modern movement of the SW300 if we could move the hands counter clockwise or not. I decided not to take the chance and just changed the time by moving the hands clockwise as I always do.

Thanks again for taking the time to comment on my question 

Best Wishes.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Watches123 said:


> Just a quick question...
> 
> We have to set our time back an hour, due to DST. I've been trying to search the web for the best way to do this on my Monta's SW300 and haven't found anything specific. Typically I would just advance the time forward "clockwise" until I get to the correct time, but then in this case I will then have to change the date as well. Does anyone know if we can just simply move the time "counter clockwise" an hour without causing damage to the SW300 movement?
> 
> Thanks much!


My watchmaker told me that moving occasionally the time counter clocwise an hour or two shouldn't do any damage to the movement. Hovewer generally it's better and safer to do it clockwise.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

I think my Oceanking has a little angled date window, it's just not straight. See the distance between the lower corners of date window and the indexes between "Swiss made". 
Anyone else has that kind of issue?


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

or...the index on the right is a tad longer than the one on the left.

For me, it looks like the date window is leaning to the left; the overhang of the date window over the index looks longer on the left than on the right


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

torquemada said:


> or...the index on the right is a tad longer than the one on the left.
> 
> For me, it looks like the date window is leaning to the left; the overhang of the date window over the index looks longer on the left than on the right


The right index is just the same as the left one. The window is obviously angled. I wrote to Monta about that and waiting for their response.
As I can see on the photos of others, all watches are just perfect... I have "luck" with that kind of things ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I wondered if mine was off. But I think on mine it's a trick of the added thickness of the date frame and the weighting of the depth rating being to the left.

I asked others and they told me I was crazy, so I am fine with it. It catches my eyes sometimes but I think that's deceptive due to depth perception and how the lights reflects on the different date frame surfaces and angles.

Yours may be off. Hopefully it gets looked after if it is. Good luck!


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Ok, my dial has date issue, but I wish other companies to have customer service like Monta.
My dial will be replaced with no additional costs. That is how all producers should work.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

boatswain said:


> . . . . . Due to isochronism it will run slower if the power reserve winds down . . . .


How specifically did you make this determination?

Which timing machine are you using?

At what hour of gang reserve was the maximum rate delta?

What was this deviation?

What was the position?


----------



## Jensen_1977 (May 19, 2015)

Mullmuzzler said:


> I think my Oceanking has a little angled date window, it's just not straight. See the distance between the lower corners of date window and the indexes between "Swiss made".
> Anyone else has that kind of issue?


Ouch, that is something that would really annoy me. Did you mention this already to the guys from Monta?


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Jensen_1977 said:


> Mullmuzzler said:
> 
> 
> > I think my Oceanking has a little angled date window, it's just not straight. See the distance between the lower corners of date window and the indexes between "Swiss made".
> ...


Yep, they will replace my dial with no extra cost. They have great customer service, however quality control could be better.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Mullmuzzler said:


> Yep, they will replace my dial with no extra cost. They have great customer service, however quality control could be better.


That's why I love these smaller and upcoming brands, they really cater to the customer. I remember when I had issues with a Bremont I owned when they were relatively new and was amazed at the great treatment I received. If you had this issue from one of the bigger companies, I bet you would get a response along the lines of "we don't see an issue, it's within our tolerances and we thoroughly inspect every piece before it leaves."

I'm hoping Monta makes a diver chronograph, I'd love to see what it looks like given their great eye for designs.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

Radar1 said:


> I like Monta. The price is more in line with where it should be now as well. The new model looks fantastic too.


This


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Great looking watch!!! Nice pics too


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks  
It's photogenic


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Shot from yesterday a few months with this watch and it's a dominant force.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

How is everyone's lumed ceramic bezel holding up? I noticed that mine is starting to turn an off white color.










It looks harsher in that picture than in person, but it definitely isn't the bright white that it started off as.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> How is everyone's lumed ceramic bezel holding up? I noticed that mine is starting to turn an off white color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh.

That's no good.

I'll check mine tonight. It's had to share wrist time lately so I haven't had it on for a bit.

Have you contact MONTA?


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine has not changed, hmm I wonder what is causing that?


trf2271 said:


> How is everyone's lumed ceramic bezel holding up? I noticed that mine is starting to turn an off white color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> That's no good.
> 
> ...


Not yet, but I will shortly. I just wanted to see if anyone else is experiencing anything similar. I really don't want to have to send it in again, but the more I look at it the more it jumps out at me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> Mine has not changed, hmm I wonder what is causing that?


I'm not sure. I wear it daily, but I sit behind a desk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

trf2271 said:


> How is everyone's lumed ceramic bezel holding up? I noticed that mine is starting to turn an off white color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reached out to Monta and they responded saying it was just dirty and recommended cleaning it with mild soap. Worked like a charm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Reached out to Monta and they responded saying it was just dirty and recommended cleaning it with mild soap. Worked like a charm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's a relief! 

We need an "after pic" now.

I wonder if there is anything in particular that will stain or colour the surface.

Good to know it's cleanable though.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Well that's a relief!
> 
> We need an "after pic" now.
> 
> ...


As soon as they replied telling me it was dirty I knew it was from my winter parka. I broke it out and I wore it all weekend while out of town. I admittedly don't wash that jacket as often as I should.

Much cleaner now:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> As soon as they replied telling me it was dirty I knew it was from my winter parka. I broke it out and I wore it all weekend while out of town. I admittedly don't wash that jacket as often as I should.
> 
> Much cleaner now:
> 
> ...


That's good to hear. 

In that pic the bezel still looks a little more yellow than the dial. But maybe that's just the light or before you were all done.

Did it come right back to a matching white with the dial?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> In that pic the bezel still looks a little more yellow than the dial. But maybe that's just the light or before you were all done.
> 
> Did it come right back to a matching white with the dial?


It is slightly. They recommended toothpaste if it's really dirty, but toothpaste is abrasive so I'll hold off and give it a good cleaning when it's really necessary.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

So I had a similar issue with mine and Monta was able to clean it for me. And now for the strange part of my story. About three weeks after getting the watch back I wiped the dial and bezel with a a microfiber cloth that I got from Breitling when I last had my watch serviced. I made the assumption it was some type of transfer that made it from cloth to bezel but now I'm unsure. I noticed it immediately and rinsed it with dish soap and my finger and it went back to white. Let's hope it doesn't happen again or others notice this issue.


trf2271 said:


> How is everyone's lumed ceramic bezel holding up? I noticed that mine is starting to turn an off white color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> So I had a similar issue with mine and Monta was able to clean it for me. And now for the strange part of my story. About three weeks after getting the watch back I wiped the dial and bezel with a a microfiber cloth that I got from Breitling when I last had my watch serviced. I made the assumption it was some type of transfer that made it from cloth to bezel but now I'm unsure. I noticed it immediately and rinsed it with dish soap and my finger and it went back to white. Let's hope it doesn't happen again or others notice this issue.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That is weird. Maybe there was a coating over the lume and it was wiped off when it was cleaned? I'm not sure how the process works and how the lume stays in place after being injected in the ceramic. I know the guys at Nodus are putting a coating over the lumed ceramic for their upcoming model to help protect it.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta has been fairly easy to deal with and quick to fix and respond. Let's just hope this is a rare issue, but it appears they will fix what problems arise so it appears to me that's its inconvenient and nothing more at this point.


trf2271 said:


> That is weird. Maybe there was a coating over the lume and it was wiped off when it was cleaned? I'm not sure how the process works and how the lume stays in place after being injected in the ceramic. I know the guys at Nodus are putting a coating over the lumed ceramic for their upcoming model to help protect it.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy to have my OK back on the wrist


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Leather? Perfect!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's mine on leather


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice shot


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

On rubber for me today guys 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> On rubber for me today guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I need to try mine out again.

I shaved a tiny amount off the fitted ends in the hopes of a slightly better fit on mine, as the spring bars felt just a bit stressed. I haven't tried it back on since the shave though yet.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

As you may already know - Everest straps fits all Monta current collection.
If anyone is interested - I have one Everest red rubber for sale. Drop me a PM if you want more details 🙂


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It is really affirming how much I enjoy and appreciate the OK after having a little break and coming back to it. It's just so easy to wear in so many ways.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

Received a SkyQuest update that dials finally passed QC. They are on to production and may be ready by Christmas for the first small batch. Figure mine won’t be ready until after New Year’s as I got in late on the order bus. Really curious as to how these turn out. Took my Tudor BB on vacation instead and had some great snorkeling in South Pacific.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

Received a SkyQuest update that dials finally passed QC. They are on to production and may be ready by Christmas for the first small batch. Figure mine won’t be ready until after New Year’s as I got in late on the order bus. Really curious as to how these turn out. Took my Tudor BB on vacation instead and had some great snorkeling in South Pacific.

Sorry for double post!


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Mullmuzzler said:


> Leather? Perfect!
> View attachment 13658309


Looks great! Which leather strap is that and where could I find one?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Killing it with your photography game!


boatswain said:


> It is really affirming how much I enjoy and appreciate the OK after having a little break and coming back to it. It's just so easy to wear in so many ways.


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

On a crown and buckle supreme nato: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

So what are everyone’s thoughts after a month or 2 of ownership? Pros? Cons? Is it a keeper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bjn74 said:


> So what are everyone's thoughts after a month or 2 of ownership? Pros? Cons? Is it a keeper?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keeper!



















I reckon I covered my pros and cons in my review but this far along I would still say I love the overall design versatility, size and comfort, timekeeping, lume, Bezel etc...
Con for me is the rubber strap fit, but I need to try it again, and date alignment.

Overall still very pleased and wearing it lots.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate the quick response! Your photos really make the watch look awesome.

Good to hear it's maintained the positive impression.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

My Monta Oceanking is doing *+0.97 sec per day*. My Omega Aqua Terra COSC is doing +7. Any questions? :-D


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

I really like this watch but I personally can't get past the raised crystal


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

azfishman said:


> I really like this watch but I personally can't get past the raised crystal


The crystal is flat 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've had a really hard time wearing other watches, it's a really simple watch that can play a lot of rolls. I wear it to work and the weekend it works well for everything. Size and comfort along with top notch craftsmanship makes it a great keeper. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I never even notice, have you handled the watch?


azfishman said:


> I really like this watch but I personally can't get past the raised crystal


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Anybody having power reserve issues? I’ve noticed that mine (purchased second hand) has a power reserve of 24-25 hours. Other than that, love the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I have not had mine off long enough to find out


kirkryanm said:


> Anybody having power reserve issues? I've noticed that mine (purchased second hand) has a power reserve of 24-25 hours. Other than that, love the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Boatswain, what kind of date alignment issues have you noticed?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My date isn't perfectly aligned within the date window. It is more evident with some numerals than others.










It's not egregious but when looking head on and it's a number in the teens I can see the 1 isn't parallel with the date window frame


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love how comfortable the OK is. And does lazy sundays with jeans with ease. Versatility is I think one of its strongest traits.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Could somebody please check what is the diameter of the dodecagon on Oceanking's case back?


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Just checked myself... delete post if possible.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Boatswain, have you made Monta aware of what you noticed with the date alignment? I know you said it doesn’t bother you much, but if they are aware I’m sure it’s something they could fix in future runs. Or watch for if it is not a consistent issue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Boatswain, have you made Monta aware of what you noticed with the date alignment? I know you said it doesn't bother you much, but if they are aware I'm sure it's something they could fix in future runs. Or watch for if it is not a consistent issue.


I haven't mentioned it directly but I was actually thinking of doing so shortly. Just to see what they say if nothing else. Perhaps it's something that can be adjusted at a later service. I'm a little loathe to send it back right now.

I did learn though with another watch (different brand) that had some small issues that I was ultimately happier once I sent it back to correct them. Perhaps that's a road I go down here too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I finally had an opportunity to try the Monta rubber strap on again.










I shaved the plastic insert on the fitted end pieces a tad with a kitchen knife and the strap seemed to seat more easily.

While I really like the look off the wrist, there is still just a bit too much bulge for me on the wrist. It would have been nice to have the strap drop down more quickly from the lug ends. I will try it again in the summer when I am wearing less cuffs and my wrist is bigger. My wrist is about 6.75", those over 7" should have no issues.










It does give a great sport look to the OK and emphasizes the him case but it overall feels to wear larger as the practical and visual lug to lug length is increased.

While off the bracelet I thought I would try another rubber strap. I popped on the Biwi rubber strap that came with the Halios Seaforth.










I like the clean look and again black rubber really suits the OK. It wore much smaller and sleeker than the OK rubber. If anything though it may be a touch thin and light looking against the case.





































The bracelet though is just too good in terms of comfort and aesthetics to ignore so it is back on there for the foreseeable future.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

This watch is currently for sale on WUS. Are my eyes crooked or is the date window misaligned when compared to the lines of text above?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> This watch is currently for sale on WUS. Are my eyes crooked or is the date window misaligned when compared to the lines of text above?


Definitely slightly crooked. Seems like Monta will fix it though so the only cost would be a few weeks without it.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

RTea said:


> Definitely slightly crooked. Seems like Monta will fix it though so the only cost would be a few weeks without it.


I remember seeing their prototype OK with a misaligned date window and then saying it would be fixed in production. I wonder how this one made it through. Oh well, Monta has excellent customer service, so like you said, I'm sure the new owner can get it fixed.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Has anyone here sent their misaligned date window and/or their misaligned date wheel in for service, and gotten it back?

I'm not a Monta owner, just curious. I'm strictly an affordables guy who wonders why people tolerate this kind of thing at the high prices they're paying ...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Who tolerates it? Obviously nobody buys the oceanking or any watch planning do deal with an issue. There are qc issues at all levels in the watch world, the issue is how they are handled.


Avo said:


> Has anyone here sent their misaligned date window and/or their misaligned date wheel in for service, and gotten it back?
> 
> I'm not a Monta owner, just curious. I'm strictly an affordables guy who wonders why people tolerate this kind of thing at the high prices they're paying ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

I believe boatswain has not returned his. And the one with the mis-aligned date window is up for sale without having been fixed.

Also, this is the kind of thing that many watch manufacturers will declare is within their tolerances. So I'm wondering what Monta actually does when confronted with an issue like this.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avo said:


> I believe boatswain has not returned his. And the one with the mis-aligned date window is up for sale without having been fixed.
> 
> Also, this is the kind of thing that many watch manufacturers will declare is within their tolerances. So I'm wondering what Monta actually does when confronted with an issue like this.


Speaking only for myself here. I had not contacted MONTA about the misaligned date on mine as it wasn't really a bother. It is not egregious and otherwise the watch is flawless. I am a bit reluctant to send it back as I am enjoying it and it's minor.

Having fixated on it a bit lately
I have recently been in discussion with MONTA about the date. It's the first they have heard of it from me several months after purchase. Their response has been very favourable and they provided good options to remedy it. They responded within 24 hours and showed a commitment to their product and my satisfaction. I don't believe in sharing the specifics as I don't think it's ideal to air an unresolved issue that is in process in public. I will happily share the outcome.

For my part I think Iam deciding if I want to ship it off for minor surgery now or perhaps deal with it at a subsequent routine service.

Here's the issue. You can feel free to decide how bad it is.

I am pretty confident the date window is aligned and that it is the date wheel behind that's off. Pics can be tricky as the tall window can throw off depth perception and angles if not taken perfectly centered. These pics were to show the date within the window so it may appear that the window is not aligned from that angle.



















In short I am happy with MONTAs response thus far.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Avo said:


> I believe boatswain has not returned his. And the one with the mis-aligned date window is up for sale without having been fixed.
> 
> Also, this is the kind of thing that many watch manufacturers will declare is within their tolerances. So I'm wondering what Monta actually does when confronted with an issue like this.


I'm 99% sure they'd take it back and fix it if brought to their attention. I had a tiny speck of dust under the glass that I noticed weeks into ownership when the light hit it just right. I emailed them and they sent over a return label within an hour and took care of it. I, like boatswain, didn't want to part with the watch for something so minor, but their response assured me I'd have it back in no time. It returned quickly and is now flawless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks, good to know Monta is standing behind their product with swift and effective service.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm curious now what you folks think now.

Am I picky about the date alignment? I know I have seen a lot worse.

Send it in?

Better keep the pics coming too.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I find your comment amusing, name a single watch that has never had any QC issues. I have read of Rolex having misalignment issues. My point is this is a very minor issue being discussed and i know Monta would fix it.


Avo said:


> Has anyone here sent their misaligned date window and/or their misaligned date wheel in for service, and gotten it back?
> 
> I'm not a Monta owner, just curious. I'm strictly an affordables guy who wonders why people tolerate this kind of thing at the high prices they're paying ...


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I'm curious now what you folks think now.
> 
> Am I picky about the date alignment? I know I have seen a lot worse.
> 
> ...


I'd send it in to have it fixed if it was mine. Having it serviced is many years away (fingers crossed). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> I'd send it in to have it fixed if it was mine. Having it serviced is many years away (fingers crossed).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably wise advice.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I would agree send it get it fixed.


boatswain said:


> Probably wise advice.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> This watch is currently for sale on WUS. Are my eyes crooked or is the date window misaligned when compared to the lines of text above?
> View attachment 13714161


Definitely crooked

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Just received shipping information today for my Skyquest!

Anyone else out there who also recevied their information or possibly their watch?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Just received shipping information today for my Skyquest!
> 
> Anyone else out there who also recevied their information or possibly their watch?


Hey congrats! You've been waiting a while

Gloss black?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Gilt, decided to go with the warm tones offered by the gilt.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Gilt, decided to go with the warm tones offered by the gilt.


It will look great.

Enjoy the last bit of the wait and early Christmas present.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

HamnJam said:


> Just received shipping information today for my Skyquest!
> 
> Anyone else out there who also recevied their information or possibly their watch?


I will get my SQ black with black bezel on Thursday. However, since this is a Christmas present, I will not actually see it until next week.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I will get my SQ black with black bezel on Thursday. However, since this is a Christmas present, I will not actually see it until next week.




Good restraint. That will be a fun opening

I think I once waited 6 months for Christmas watch opening.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Will be a great Christmas opening!

If the SQ wasn't delayed would you have waited from Sept/Oct to Xmas to open?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

HamnJam said:


> Will be a great Christmas opening!
> 
> If the SQ wasn't delayed would you have waited from Sept/Oct to Xmas to open?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The timing just worked out, I guess. If I'd gotten earlier, no, but now, 'tis the season for my wife to give me something.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

I did as well. Ordered the ceramic with gilt also. Should be interesting.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Just received it.

Impressions really good. The fit/finish really stands out like many others have said. The indices and the way it goes into the rehaut is my favourite so far. Also, ever felt bezel action like this before. It's different in a good way.

Never been a bracelet guy but I'll try it out for a few days. Not a fan of how long the clasp is. Feels a bit awkward on my small wrist. Lastly the crown a teeny bit diffcult to thread back on.

More pics soon!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Trying the blue OK on a variety of different straps I ordered from BluShark

Taupe seatbelt










Navy seatbelt










Navy slim










Wine slim










Cobalt Cordura (don't have a strap tool at work so not yet fitted)



















So far today I'm wearing it on the navy seatbelt.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Trying the blue OK on a variety of different straps I ordered from BluShark
> 
> Taupe seatbelt
> 
> ...


Nice look, I've still been unable to bring myself to remove the bracelet. I was yearning for a good bracelt and I've gotten more than what I wanted.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Nice look, I've still been unable to bring myself to remove the bracelet. I was yearning for a good bracelt and I've gotten more than what I wanted.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


So true. I put it on the rubber every now and then for a few days, but I always miss the bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I might be the odd one out - I like the bracelet but it’s a fair way from being Rolex or Tudor quality in my opinion. The links are good, but my push-clasp doesn’t close smoothly and requires some force, and the fliplock part feels quite tinny to me. 

I was almost on the verge of flipping it, but it wears so well on a nato, been quite resurrected.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

looking great on that nato and rubber...

I'm excited to try different straps (Monta fitted strap included) out as I think the OK/SQ will be great on just about any strap. Still planning to try the bracelet out for a few days.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> looking great on that nato and rubber...
> 
> I'm excited to try different straps (Monta fitted strap included) out as I think the OK/SQ will be great on just about any strap. Still planning to try the bracelet out for a few days.


Congrats on the first SQ here (I think)

Looking forward to thoughts and pics as they come in from you.

I am also in the camp that can't stay away from the bracelet.

You may be surprised how quickly you adapt to the clasp length. My first watch with a longer clasp like that threw me off but I don't really notice it now. Despite the length the MONTA clasps are fairly thin which helps and I think the SQ clasp may be shorter than the OK.

Anyhow, enjoy!


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

SQ just landed today for me. Looks fantastic and the gilt finish is way better than my Tudor BB Red. The bi-directional bezel has an amazing feel and the clasp is fantastic. Taking it to get a link or two removed tomorrow for proper wrist sizing. Went through the date wheel and no alignment issues. GMT hand jumps nicely. Can’t wait to take to Buenos Aires in a month or so.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I finally was able to do a side by side comparison with the Oris Aquis and Oceanking yesterday and I was a little surprised. The Oris was underwhelming and frankly looked a little cheap next to the Monta. Now this is a subtle thing, the Oris is nice, but I walked away with even more admiration for Monta, it really was better in almost every way.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> I finally was able to do a side by side comparison with the Oris Aquis and Oceanking yesterday and I was a little surprised. The Oris was underwhelming and frankly looked a little cheap next to the Monta. Now this is a subtle thing, the Oris is nice, but I walked away with even more admiration for Monta, it really was better in almost every way.


Hmmm... Thanks for your thoughts.

I have been tempted by the aquis lately esp. the clipperton.

Owned a diver 65 before but haven't handled the aquis before.

I might get spoiled by the SQ I have now.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I saw the Clipperton yesterday, nice, but the blue seemed a little flashy, in a bad way. What struck me was the bezel, the engraving was clean, but was a little too bold, and really white, so it looked kind of plasticky . it was cool to look at the Monta right next to it, it looked like one cost $1000, the other$2000. (I am biased I know) 


HamnJam said:


> Hmmm... Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> I have been tempted by the aquis lately esp. the clipperton.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Would anyone want to trade his gilt Oceanking for my black Oceanking?
I'm just testing waters ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Christmas Day.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I have the wet black too, funny I was thinking about the gilt version as well (the never ending quest)


Mullmuzzler said:


> Would anyone want to trade his gilt Oceanking for my black Oceanking?
> I'm just testing waters ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13746007


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Been digging the Skyquest over the last few days. It's just as impressive as the Oceanking and Triumph. This is a company to keep an eye on, in my amature opinion..

They do have some QC isues to figure out, though. My Oceanking had to go back twice for dust under the crystal (arrived from the factory that way and came back after repair with a new speck). The Skyquest will have to go back for the same issue. I haven't read any reports on this in other forums, so I suspect I'm just that lucky. Monta has paid shipping and offered goodies each time (throwing in some of their $200+ straps).

I suspect they'll keep iterating and get better.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The SQ bracelet is a devil. I'm going to have to take it to a jeweler to resize it and perhaps take it off as I want to try other straps on it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Success!


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

Late in the evening. . .


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas as to what straps I should be looking for at Everest Watch Bands for my Monta SQ?

I see options for Rolex and others but no options for Monta. Perhaps I'm missing something?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Does anyone have any ideas as to what straps I should be looking for at Everest Watch Bands for my Monta SQ?
> 
> I see options for Rolex and others but no options for Monta. Perhaps I'm missing something?


Im not sure which Everest models work, though I think in this thread someone mentions it.

On the MONTA site they have a straps section which should all fit.

https://montawatch.com/collections/watch-straps


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, B!

The reason I was asking is because with my SQ, I got a coupon for Everest watch straps. I don't know if that code would work with the Monta website.



boatswain said:


> Im not sure which Everest models work, though I think in this thread someone mentions it.
> 
> On the MONTA site they have a straps section which should all fit.
> 
> https://montawatch.com/collections/watch-straps


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Thanks, B!
> 
> The reason I was asking is because with my SQ, I got a coupon for Everest watch straps. I don't know if that code would work with the Monta website.


You can get the pre ceramic or ceramic sub straps from Everest. Both will fit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, it looks like the discount card I got expired; that's what you get for opening at Christmas and waiting.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone try the Nato? I just tried it on my seaforth and although it looks and feels great I am unable to slide the excess strap through the keeper. Anyone else have this issue? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Been seriously considering an OK, but having small (6.5") wrists, I'm a little concerned about size. Not just actual size, but apparent size. My regular wearers are a 38mm CW C60 Trident and a SARB035 (both with <46mm L2L). The CW is perhaps a mm smaller than perfect (and I wouldn't mind if it were a little thinner) for a dive watch on my wrist, IMO. I had a 42mm Glycine Combat 7, but I stopped wearing it because I felt like it wore too large. L2L was only 48, which is OK for me, but there was so much dial (the crystal was 36mm) that I thought it looked kind of like a dinner plate on my thin wrist despite the reasonable lug length. I do have a 41mm Victorinox chronograph that was my daily driver for many years and is now my weekend beater, but after going back to sub-40mm watches for the past year or so, even that feels kind of borderline too big. It has longish lugs at 50mm and change (so not a lot of wrist poking out beyond), which doesn't help, but the springbars are tucked in close to the case, so straps drape more like a 48mm L2L and the ends of the lugs curl down pretty sharply.

Could any of the OK or SQ owners be so kind as to measure the diameter of the crystal and, as best you can eyeball it, the diameter of the of the dial (excluding the rehaut)? I find these play heavily into the apparent size of a watch. By the numbers, the Monta should be similar to my Victorinox but with slightly shorter lugs, but if the crystal and dial are smaller, it could appear smaller (which, for me, is a good thing). Also, what is the distance between springbar centers? Are they right out at the ends of the lugs or are they closer to the case? I generally wouldn't go more than 48mm L2L, but if the spring bars are relatively close to the case, I can overlook an extra mm.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Been seriously considering an OK, but having small (6.5") wrists, I'm a little concerned about size. Not just actual size, but apparent size. My regular wearers are a 38mm CW C60 Trident and a SARB035 (both with <46mm L2L). The CW is perhaps a mm smaller than perfect (and I wouldn't mind if it were a little thinner) for a dive watch on my wrist, IMO. I had a 42mm Glycine Combat 7, but I stopped wearing it because I felt like it wore too large. L2L was only 48, which is OK for me, but there was so much dial (the crystal was 36mm) that I thought it looked kind of like a dinner plate on my thin wrist despite the reasonable lug length. I do have a 41mm Victorinox chronograph that was my daily driver for many years and is now my weekend beater, but after going back to sub-40mm watches for the past year or so, even that feels kind of borderline too big. It has longish lugs at 50mm and change (so not a lot of wrist poking out beyond), which doesn't help, but the springbars are tucked in close to the case, so straps drape more like a 48mm L2L and the ends of the lugs curl down pretty sharply.
> 
> Could any of the OK or SQ owners be so kind as to measure the diameter of the crystal and, as best you can eyeball it, the diameter of the of the dial (excluding the rehaut)? I find these play heavily into the apparent size of a watch. By the numbers, the Monta should be similar to my Victorinox but with slightly shorter lugs, but if the crystal and dial are smaller, it could appear smaller (which, for me, is a good thing). Also, what is the distance between springbar centers? Are they right out at the ends of the lugs or are they closer to the case? I generally wouldn't go more than 48mm L2L, but if the spring bars are relatively close to the case, I can overlook an extra mm.


I'll try to get some measurements for you this weekend.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I'll try to get some measurements for you this weekend.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I've tried to guestimate it by scaling sizes from photos, but that's not always accurate. I got 32mm for the crystal and 28.x for the dial by the picture scaling method; we'll see how close I was... And not many pictures of the watch head with springbars but no strap or bracelet for me to get a sense of springbar spacing.

Love the photos, BTW.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a 6.5 inch wrist myself. The SQ is a perfect size for me and I'd imagine the OK being the same.

Boatswain can get you the exact measurements, but IMO, you'll be fine.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

I have 6.5 wrists and own the Oceanking, it is the perfect fit for a diver. I had the Trident 38, and always felt it wore too small. Don't let the lug to lug scare you, the way the lugs integrate with the case and slope down and wrap around my wrist make it the most elegant and comfortable fit I have experienced.


MX793 said:


> Been seriously considering an OK, but having small (6.5") wrists, I'm a little concerned about size. Not just actual size, but apparent size. My regular wearers are a 38mm CW C60 Trident and a SARB035 (both with <46mm L2L). The CW is perhaps a mm smaller than perfect (and I wouldn't mind if it were a little thinner) for a dive watch on my wrist, IMO. I had a 42mm Glycine Combat 7, but I stopped wearing it because I felt like it wore too large. L2L was only 48, which is OK for me, but there was so much dial (the crystal was 36mm) that I thought it looked kind of like a dinner plate on my thin wrist despite the reasonable lug length. I do have a 41mm Victorinox chronograph that was my daily driver for many years and is now my weekend beater, but after going back to sub-40mm watches for the past year or so, even that feels kind of borderline too big. It has longish lugs at 50mm and change (so not a lot of wrist poking out beyond), which doesn't help, but the springbars are tucked in close to the case, so straps drape more like a 48mm L2L and the ends of the lugs curl down pretty sharply.
> 
> Could any of the OK or SQ owners be so kind as to measure the diameter of the crystal and, as best you can eyeball it, the diameter of the of the dial (excluding the rehaut)? I find these play heavily into the apparent size of a watch. By the numbers, the Monta should be similar to my Victorinox but with slightly shorter lugs, but if the crystal and dial are smaller, it could appear smaller (which, for me, is a good thing). Also, what is the distance between springbar centers? Are they right out at the ends of the lugs or are they closer to the case? I generally wouldn't go more than 48mm L2L, but if the spring bars are relatively close to the case, I can overlook an extra mm.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Check out the new video of the Oceanking on Monta's website, pretty cool!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

dorningarts said:


> I have 6.5 wrists and own the Oceanking, it is the perfect fit for a diver. I had the Trident 38, and always felt it wore too small. Don't let the lug to lug scare you, the way the lugs integrate with the case and slope down and wrap around my wrist make it the most elegant and comfortable fit I have experienced.


That's comforting. I will say that my tastes in size are a little more conservative (traditional?). More than most, I suspect. I like to have 3-6mm of wrist extending beyond each end of the watch, ideally 4-5, whereas trends today favor more wrist coverage. I also look at overall area of coverage rather than just the L2L when considering fit. Something like a Baby Tuna, despite only having 47-48mm lugs, is a no-go for me. I love the fit of the 38mm C60. I could certainly wear a slightly larger watch (particularly if we're talking watches with dive bezels), but the C60 wears very well, particularly for a dress diver. I wouldn't go any smaller with a dive bezel, though. I will say that I had a 38mm Wenger diver from the late 90s that I'd consider "too small" and wouldn't wear today. Its outer dimensions are exactly the same as the C60, but the Wenger has a smaller crystal and much smaller dial with much shorter hands, so it appears quite a bit smaller than the C60.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

MX793 said:


> Been seriously considering an OK, but having small (6.5") wrists, I'm a little concerned about size. Not just actual size, but apparent size. My regular wearers are a 38mm CW C60 Trident and a SARB035 (both with <46mm L2L). The CW is perhaps a mm smaller than perfect (and I wouldn't mind if it were a little thinner) for a dive watch on my wrist, IMO. I had a 42mm Glycine Combat 7, but I stopped wearing it because I felt like it wore too large. L2L was only 48, which is OK for me, but there was so much dial (the crystal was 36mm) that I thought it looked kind of like a dinner plate on my thin wrist despite the reasonable lug length. I do have a 41mm Victorinox chronograph that was my daily driver for many years and is now my weekend beater, but after going back to sub-40mm watches for the past year or so, even that feels kind of borderline too big. It has longish lugs at 50mm and change (so not a lot of wrist poking out beyond), which doesn't help, but the springbars are tucked in close to the case, so straps drape more like a 48mm L2L and the ends of the lugs curl down pretty sharply.
> 
> Could any of the OK or SQ owners be so kind as to measure the diameter of the crystal and, as best you can eyeball it, the diameter of the of the dial (excluding the rehaut)? I find these play heavily into the apparent size of a watch. By the numbers, the Monta should be similar to my Victorinox but with slightly shorter lugs, but if the crystal and dial are smaller, it could appear smaller (which, for me, is a good thing). Also, what is the distance between springbar centers? Are they right out at the ends of the lugs or are they closer to the case? I generally wouldn't go more than 48mm L2L, but if the spring bars are relatively close to the case, I can overlook an extra mm.


We don't share the same wrist size, I am 7in. Here are some comparisons with the seiko sarb033. Sun was out today for a change so happy to run outside and snap some photos.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. I've tried to guestimate it by scaling sizes from photos, but that's not always accurate. I got 32mm for the crystal and 28.x for the dial by the picture scaling method; we'll see how close I was... And not many pictures of the watch head with springbars but no strap or bracelet for me to get a sense of springbar spacing.
> 
> Love the photos, BTW.


Crystal diameter - 31.6mm

Dial excluding rehaut - 29.2mm
The indices are let in so I measured to the outside of the larger indices as that is the visual impact.

Springbar centre to centre length - 42.9mm

Hope that helps!

For what it's worth I think it wears well on my 6.75" wrist though I would say the lug to lug length wears almost to spec with the case being relatively flat across the bottom. Lots of pics in my review if needed.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

I was so impressed with the Skyquest that I ordered the Triumph (green sunburst). The Triumph has not left the wrist since. Crazy. Versatile for everyday wear. Gotta get the SQ back on the wrist but it’s tough.


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

sab0034 said:


> I was so impressed with the Skyquest that I ordered the Triumph (green sunburst). The Triumph has not left the wrist since. Crazy. Versatile for everyday wear. Gotta get the SQ back on the wrist but it's tough.


That's what they do to you. I scored a Triumph second hand from the forums. It is far more impressive in person than in pictures. It was so impressive that I preordered both the OK and SQ. Now every day I'm faced with the dilemma of which to wear. Life's tough sometimes.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Crystal diameter - 31.6mm
> 
> Dial excluding rehaut - 29.2mm
> The indices are let in so I measured to the outside of the larger indices as that is the visual impact.
> ...


Thanks! That does help a lot (along with the SARB side-by-side photos). Sadly, I'm still on the fence on size. I'm convinced that it certainly won't wear larger than my Victorinox. Same diameter, same thickness, smaller crystal, smaller dial, smaller L2L. Unfortunately, after rediscovering how much I prefer smaller watches, I've kind of come to feel like the Victorinox is too big for a boardroom to beach, all purpose watch, and I fear I'd feel the same about the OK. If the OK were 39-40mm with a 47-48 L2L, I wouldn't think twice... Funny what such small differences in size can do. If Monta didn't have a 10% restocking fee for returns, I'd consider taking the gamble and buying one to try it out. It would really suck to pay near $2K, find out that it's too large for my tastes, and eat over $200 in restocking and return shipping fees or potentially more attempting to flip it.

Maybe I'll have to keep saving my pennies for a BB58. Or maybe Monta will come out with an updated Triumph with fully applied indices like the OK. Or maybe some other company will come out with a smaller, similarly finished sport watch with a 2892/SW300 in it at this price... 'Tis a lousy time for those of us with small wrists.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

98z28 said:


> That's what they do to you. I scored a Triumph second hand from the forums. It is far more impressive in person than in pictures. It was so impressive that I preordered both the OK and SQ. Now every day I'm faced with the dilemma of which to wear. Life's tough sometimes.


No kidding. I wore my Tudor BB Red today (in house movement) and couldn't wait to get the Monta back on the wrist. I will have to exercise supreme restraint in not ordering the OK. I have to remind myself that I also have a Glycine DC4 in the repair shop. Running out of room in the watch case...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes it’s that good. I have been toying with the idea of getting the blue steel bezel SQ. It’s that good. I was not a bracelet guy but with this one it’s so easy to keep on my wrist that my other watches have to fight for wrist time. I had planned on getting a couple more other watches in 2019 but I could be a one watch guy with the SQ easily. 

Let’s see how I feel later in the year.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow, I’m glad I’m not the only one with the Monta bug. I’m pulling the trigger on a green triumph in the next few days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> Wow, I'm glad I'm not the only one with the Monta bug. I'm pulling the trigger on a green triumph in the next few days!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will have to pry it off your wrist. I went with the green and it's amazing how it almost looks grey and black in indirect light.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

sab0034 said:


> You will have to pry it off your wrist. I went with the green and it's amazing how it almost looks grey and black in indirect light.


Do you have any pictures you can post of it? Not many floating around of it in the wild which is sort of holding me back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> Do you have any pictures you can post of it? Not many floating around of it in the wild which is sort of holding me back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will try to post some tomorrow for you. I suck at photos and have Mass at 11:15 am but will try to sneak some wrist pics.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds like you like Monta I am curious, do you like the Triumph over The Skyquest? I have the Oceanking, but have never seen the Triumph in the steel, sounds great though.


sab0034 said:


> I was so impressed with the Skyquest that I ordered the Triumph (green sunburst). The Triumph has not left the wrist since. Crazy. Versatile for everyday wear. Gotta get the SQ back on the wrist but it's tough.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Anyone try the Nato? I just tried it on my seaforth and although it looks and feels great I am unable to slide the excess strap through the keeper. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I put my Oceanking on the Monta NATO tonight since I put the triumph on the bracelet. I don't think it's designed to be tucked back through the loop, the floating keeper can hold whatever excess strap there is. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> I put my Oceanking on the Monta NATO tonight since I put the triumph on the bracelet. I don't think it's designed to be tucked back through the loop, the floating keeper can hold whatever excess strap there is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks I'll give it another shot

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Another question to the Monta owners with bracelets: How is the clasp holding up? Does it seem like it keeps getting progressively looser or requiring less and less effort to snap it closed or pop it open? I have some reservations about their compression fit snap design and its longevity. Seems like it would be prone to wearing out much faster than a clasp that utilizes a spring-loaded detente or catch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Another question to the Monta owners with bracelets: How is the clasp holding up? Does it seem like it keeps getting progressively looser or requiring less and less effort to snap it closed or pop it open? I have some reservations about their compression fit snap design and its longevity. Seems like it would be prone to wearing out much faster than a clasp that utilizes a spring-loaded detente or catch.


I have had a similar thought. However mine has stayed the same as new.

I do noticed a bit of a change in the ease of snapping the "puck" in based on if the metal is cold (sitting off the wrist for a long period) or warm (on the wrist)


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

dorningarts said:


> Sounds like you like Monta I am curious, do you like the Triumph over The Skyquest? I have the Oceanking, but have never seen the Triumph in the steel, sounds great though.


I really view them so differently that I don't favor one over the other. Will probably lean to SQ for my travels abroad and Triumph for everyday wear and domestic travels, just depends on the occasion, really. Triumph probably hugs the wrist just a bit more closely due to the thinner case. But the gilt dial and details on the SQ are quite impressive.


Low light shot of Triumph, green dial.

Edit: I forgot to add that I have a rotation including Tudor, Seiko, Glycine and a few others. Point being that these are in the rotation and not exclusive. Really like em though.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

MX793 said:


> Another question to the Monta owners with bracelets: How is the clasp holding up? Does it seem like it keeps getting progressively looser or requiring less and less effort to snap it closed or pop it open? I have some reservations about their compression fit snap design and its longevity. Seems like it would be prone to wearing out much faster than a clasp that utilizes a spring-loaded detente or catch.


Mine is functioning perfectly no complaints about the clasp at all its one part of the watch that I thibk helps present the quality and craftsmanship it looks amazing and functions perfectly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine is functioning perfect, no change, and I wear it every day


MX793 said:


> Another question to the Monta owners with bracelets: How is the clasp holding up? Does it seem like it keeps getting progressively looser or requiring less and less effort to snap it closed or pop it open? I have some reservations about their compression fit snap design and its longevity. Seems like it would be prone to wearing out much faster than a clasp that utilizes a spring-loaded detente or catch.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Did anyone buy a Monta watch used and had to use their warranty?

Bought this guy used, its only 3 months old, I have the warranty card, and I have a big speck of dust under crystal between 8 and 9.
While I wait on Monta to respond, wondering if anyone here bought one of their watches used and had to send it in. I assume warranty is transferable, cant find any info on their site.
Superb watch otherwise but now I stare at the speck each time I look at the time.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Did anyone buy a Monta watch used and had to use their warranty?
> 
> Bought this guy used, its only 3 months old, I have the warranty card, and I have a big speck of dust under crystal between 8 and 9.
> While I wait on Monta to respond, wondering if anyone here bought one of their watches used and had to send it in. I assume warranty is transferable, cant find any info on their site.
> Superb watch otherwise but now I stare at the speck each time I look at the time.


That's frustrating. I have had that happen too on other watches. Hard to unsee.

I hope it was disclosed by the seller if it was there when you bought it. Though I suppose it's possible they missed it. Also I have definitely had specs appear quite awhile after purchase as the offending particle dislodges itself from wherever it was hiding.

It will be interesting to see. I guess it could go either way.

At the very least they should service it but perhaps you pay some fees as not the original owner. Hopefully not.

I have read policies from brands on both sides of that fence.

Good luck!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Did anyone buy a Monta watch used and had to use their warranty?
> 
> Bought this guy used, its only 3 months old, I have the warranty card, and I have a big speck of dust under crystal between 8 and 9.
> While I wait on Monta to respond, wondering if anyone here bought one of their watches used and had to send it in. I assume warranty is transferable, cant find any info on their site.
> Superb watch otherwise but now I stare at the speck each time I look at the time.


I think the warranty follows the watch, but don't quote me. I know it's annoying to deal with, but they'll take care of you. I had to send my Oceanking in for the same reason and it's flawless now.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> That's frustrating. I have had that happen too on other watches. Hard to unsee.
> 
> I hope it was disclosed by the seller if it was there when you bought it. Though I suppose it's possible they missed it. Also I have definitely had specs appear quite awhile after purchase as the offending particle dislodges itself from wherever it was hiding.
> 
> ...


Thanks, seller probably did not see it, he seems like a cool guy, I just don't think he wore it much.
I did ask about it prior to the purchase and was told there are not any, I always ask but some people are less OCD than others and I believe he did not see it and thats ok it happens. Going back to the sellers pics its definitely there when you zoom in on some pics. I sent Monta picture of the warranty card and picture of the the issue. They did not respond yet, lets see tomorrow. I just expected perfect QC for this much money and not like I am looking under the loupe for imperfections...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> I think the warranty follows the watch, but don't quote me. I know it's annoying to deal with, but they'll take care of you. I had to send my Oceanking in for the same reason and it's flawless now.


How long did it take them to get it back to you? 
I would think warranty follows the watch as well. The warranty card has the serial number of the watch and the purchase date not the name of the buyer....


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> How long did it take them to get it back to you?
> I would think warranty follows the watch as well. The warranty card has the serial number of the watch and the purchase date not the name of the buyer....


I dropped it off at UPS October 15th and it was back October 26th


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Just heard back...Monta said that warranty is non-transferable but they will clean it for me and test WP afterwards. Also need to allow them up to 3 weeks. Now the hard decision, do i live with it or send it back, be without watch and risk having it come in worse condition.
I will be honest, kind of disappointed that warranty does not transfer, this will kill their resale value even more...


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Just heard back...Monta said that warranty is non-transferable but they will clean it for me and test WP afterwards. Also need to allow them up to 3 weeks. Now the hard decision, do i live with it or send it back, be without watch and risk having it come in worse condition.
> I will be honest, kind of disappointed that warranty does not transfer, this will kill their resale value even more...


Yeah, that is really disappointing. 
Agreed. Sorry man. 
I don't know if I agree it will kill resale, but yeah, it certainly does not help, and it is a strange move on their part. I am still on the fence about buying one, but either way, I will still probably go preowned.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, that is really disappointing.
> Agreed. Sorry man.
> I don't know if I agree it will kill resale, but yeah, it certainly does not help, and it is a strange move on their part. I am still on the fence about buying one, but either way, I will still probably go preowned.


Yeah sort of bummed about the warranty.
I bought this for my birthday and is the most expensive watch I ever owned. Not sure I want to deal with all the hustle.
Listed it for sale with all the disclaimers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yeah sort of bummed about the warranty.
> I bought this for my birthday and is the most expensive watch I ever owned. Not sure I want to deal with all the hustle.
> Listed it for sale with all the disclaimers.


That's too bad. That sucks, sorry.

Sounds like it's too late but I would take them up on the cleaning and have it back and ready to roll, if you feel you would love it if it was 100%.

However if it's already an unhappy experience perhaps it's best as you have decided to just move on.

Despite all this

Happy birthday!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Just heard back...Monta said that warranty is non-transferable but they will clean it for me and test WP afterwards. Also need to allow them up to 3 weeks. Now the hard decision, do i live with it or send it back, be without watch and risk having it come in worse condition.
> I will be honest, kind of disappointed that warranty does not transfer, this will kill their resale value even more...


Wow, that sucks about the warranty. Did they quote you a price to have it cleaned out? I'm not surprised on the lead time, my triumph is currently there getting cleaned out as well. Once I saw the dust in mine it bugged me too much to live with, so I'd honestly send it in even if I had to pay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Just heard back...Monta said that warranty is non-transferable but they will clean it for me and test WP afterwards. Also need to allow them up to 3 weeks. Now the hard decision, do i live with it or send it back, be without watch and risk having it come in worse condition.
> I will be honest, kind of disappointed that warranty does not transfer, this will kill their resale value even more...


Well that's great CS given warranty is not transferable. 
No need to question it. It's been bugging you and they've offered to fix it so what's to debate  do it. It'll bug you otherwise and you don't want to sell it with a spec under the crystal and pass on the problem to potential buyers. 3 weeks is a fair turnaround too imo.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Its all good, I will send them the watch to clean it. 
They said there will be no charge for the service.
I do have to pay for shipping which is ok. 
Not sure about shipping back, we ll see...

I am just disappointed that warranty is non-transferable, as I looked on their website and there is no where mentioned that it is not transferable. All I can find is 2 year international warranty note by each watch.
I guess if I need the warranty addressed in the future I need to call the guy that I bought it from to contact Monta for me, thats so stupid I am sorry...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Its all good, I will send them the watch to clean it.
> They said there will be no charge for the service.
> I do have to pay for shipping which is ok.
> Not sure about shipping back, we ll see...
> ...


Yeap, I don't like it either but not unusual for brands to not transfer warranty. I guess it's something we need to check and ask when we buy used ?

I think some, like Monta in this case, use case by case judgement call to resolve issues under warranty even if the owner isn't the original buyer. Here they are clearly doing the right thing by you, even as the second owner. It's positive. 
I agree i didn't see anything specific on the website on the warranty either. Maybe I missed it. What does it say on the card?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeap, I don't like it either but not unusual for brands to not transfer warranty. I guess it's something we need to check and ask when we buy used ?
> 
> I think some, like Monta in this case, use case by case judgement call to resolve issues under warranty even if the owner isn't the original buyer. Here they are clearly doing the right thing by you, even as the second owner. It's positive.
> I agree i didn't see anything specific on the website on the warranty either. Maybe I missed it. What does it say on the card?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

They need to make a note on their website and do a cut off point to honor every warranty request if purchased before the day they listed it on the site. Apparently no one knew warranty is not transferable. To me that was a big selling point, oh great customer service, superb watch, 2 year warranty, what could go wrong...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Wow, that sucks about the warranty. Did they quote you a price to have it cleaned out? I'm not surprised on the lead time, my triumph is currently there getting cleaned out as well. Once I saw the dust in mine it bugged me too much to live with, so I'd honestly send it in even if I had to pay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you sent OK and Triumph for the same issue? What is up with their QC!?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> They need to make a note on their website and do a cut off point to honor every warranty request if purchased before the day they listed it on the site. Apparently no one knew warranty is not transferable. To me that was a big selling point, oh great customer service, superb watch, 2 year warranty, what could go wrong...


I'm a little surprised neither the website nor the card state "non-transferable". Maybe they can keep track of who they've sold to since they're small, but how do they even know you're not the original owner? If they use their buyer list, how do they know the watch wasn't bought as a gift for someone else?

Kind of a bummer, but in a way not dissimilar to buying grey market. It'll ding the resale value for flippers; may discourage them from buying new.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

MX793 said:


> I'm a little surprised neither the website nor the card state "non-transferable". Maybe they can keep track of who they've sold to since they're small, but how do they even know you're not the original owner? If they use their buyer list, how do they know the watch wasn't bought as a gift for someone else?
> 
> Kind of a bummer, but in a way not dissimilar to buying grey market. It'll ding the resale value for flippers; may discourage them from buying new.


Well I guess I am an idiot and told them I bought used but have the warranty card and asked what they suggest I do to resolve the issue.
They do have a reference code on the card which is probably showing them original owner but yeah what if it was a gift.
Makes no sense, I am hoping they tell me they misspoke and that the warranty follows the watch as long as you have the card.

Watch is on its way to them now....
I really like it and as long as they clean it properly I ll be happy and go from there


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeap, I don't like it either but not unusual for brands to not transfer warranty. I guess it's something we need to check and ask when we buy used ?
> 
> I think some, like Monta in this case, use case by case judgement call to resolve issues under warranty even if the owner isn't the original buyer. Here they are clearly doing the right thing by you, even as the second owner. It's positive.
> I agree i didn't see anything specific on the website on the warranty either. Maybe I missed it. What does it say on the card?


I emailed them and they confirmed that it was non-transferable. They said it was a long and hard fought decision to go that route but ended up on the side of taking the position that the other big players in the market have taken.

That made sense to me but I wanted to see what the policies of some other big guys in the watch biz do as far as their warranties:

Omega: The warranty follows the watch. All that matters is the AD stamped and dated warranty card yo get with purchase.

Rolex: The warranty follows the watch.....obviously provided that it was originally purchased from an authorized AD

Oris: The warranty follows the watch. All that matters is the AD stamped and dated warranty card yo get with purchase.

Panerai: The warranty follows the watch.....obviously provided that it was originally purchased from an authorized AD

Grand Seiko: The warranty follows the watch.....obviously provided that it was originally purchased from an authorized AD

IWC: The warranty follows the watch.....obviously provided that it was originally purchased from an authorized AD

Yeah so now I'm not sure what to think. If non-transferability were SOP among the big guys then I guess I could see the rationale. But it seems that the big buys I looked into all warrantied the watch not the original purchaser.

I have nothing bad to say about Monta. They provide good service and a nice watch. It would have been nice to also have a transferable warranty though at the prices they are competing in.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Just received this from Justin at Monta as a response to my question if it would be possible for me to pay a fee to transfer warranty over to my name or if they can do a cut off date, update warranty info on the site and honor warranty for anyone that purchased the watch before the site update as long as they have a warranty card...

Stuff like this is what makes a brand and in return encourages me to buy a new triumph in addition to my OK versus sell the OK as soon as I receive it


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Just received this from Justin at Monta as a response to my question if it would be possible for me to pay a fee to transfer warranty over to my name or if they can do a cut off date, update warranty info on the site and honor warranty for anyone that purchased the watch before the site update as long as they have a warranty card...
> 
> Stuff like this is what makes a brand and in return encourages me to buy a new triumph in addition to my OK versus sell the OK as soon as I receive it


That makes it sounds like it is transferable, which only makes sense, I can't think of a reason that it shouldn't transfer with the watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> That makes it sounds like it is transferable, which only makes sense, I can't think of a reason that it shouldn't transfer with the watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's not how I read it. Sounds like they may make some consideration for those earlier adopters who bought second-hand models believing they still had the balance of the factory warranty because neither the website nor the warranty card indicate that the warranty is non-transferable, but will be adding clear verbiage to their site to indicate that warranties are non-transferable.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking getting some time today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the weekend early and switching over to the OK. A couple other things had been keeping me away for a bit but Gosh, I like this thing  still happy!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Seems like a reasonable policy. Also provides an allowance for presenting a watch as a gift while retaining the warranty.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Interesting take. Clearly laid out though. 

Seems reasonable I guess.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I don’t get why a warranty wouldn’t follow the watch but at least they let it transfer once which is better than nothing.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

RTea said:


> I don't get why a warranty wouldn't follow the watch but at least they let it transfer once which is better than nothing.


I agree not sure how multiple owners would be an issues, they obviously have a reason, I just wish I knew what it was.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Probably trying to cover themselves from bogus claims on flipped watches. But their warranty period isn't that long. I'd understand a non-transferable warranty if they had a 5 year warranty, sort of like how Hyundai's 10/100,000 car warranty is non-transferable (reverts to 3/36,000 for second owners). Not sure about their response that non-transferable warranties are a standard industry practice. I think I've only heard of maybe one other brand that does that, and it wasn't one of the majors.

I'm also not a fan of their return policy. For a company that has no boutique presence, there's no way for prospective buyers to try these on to make sure they fit or are to their liking. Hitting people with a 10% restocking fee for returning non-defective watches is a big turn off. I get that they're a small brand and need to keep business costs to a minimum in order to offer such premium products at relatively low prices, but it also turns away prospective buyers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good day for the


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

On the warranty note, I think it is a fair balance between MONTA and their customers. Both sides I am sure would want more in their favour.

I have often read a company's warranty policy before buying a watch and felt it was a bit harsh and restricted. With smaller companies I usually bombard them with emails to try and get a feel of how they will look after their customers.

I did a lot of research before buying and had a lot communication with MONTA. They have always left me the impression that they are reasonable and will look after their customers.

I have never made a warranty claim on a second hand watch so I have no first hand experience of what it is fair or common for one to expect.

I suppose buying second hand of any watch is a bit like buying grey market. You get a deal somehow, either price or availability, but the trade off is often on warranty coverage. It doesn't mean a company won't look after or service the watch but you may just need to pay instead of get it for free, and really that only applies in the first year or two since purchase.

For a buyer of used watch you really need to make sure you know the condition and exactly what you are getting so there aren't surprises that need tackling once it's in your hands. I bought a used watch once knowing full well I would be sending it on for an authorized service for my peace of mind and authenticity and had to factor that into my cost. (It was older so warranty wasn't a factor) Something could always turn up after it's in your hands or a seller may just honestly be unaware. So stuff does happen.

I guess for the brand once it leaves the original owners hands it's harder to track the history of issues and their causes.

It would be fascinating to sit in a room and listen to some of the established micros talk about how they view and handle warranties. Probably a variety of views and practices. And I am sure lots of strong opinions.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

If watch was originally bought from AD and has all the paperwork, including the warranty card that is properly filled out,
then there is no reason for the warranty not to be honored no matter who first bought the watch and who is requesting warranty work. Manufacturer warrants that the watch is free from defects for 2 years since it left their hands. It’s not a cheap watch IDK. If they had listed on their site that warranty is only for the original owner then I would have never bought an used Monta honestly. Warranty and great CS service was a big part for me buying a micro at such a higher price. It is what it is I guess. Now we know their stance and people can decide what they want to do. I know I plan on keeping it past its warranty period and probably will be adding another Monta in the future


----------



## jabster410 (Oct 20, 2012)

Picked this up the other day and it hasn't left my wrist. Size and thinness on the wrist are huge pluses for me when everything seems to be getting bigger and thicker these days.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jabster410 said:


> Picked this up the other day and it hasn't left my wrist. Size and thinness on the wrist are huge pluses for me when everything seems to be getting bigger and thicker these days.


Nice. Enjoy!

I would love if they used the triumph case for a small diver. Or just dropped the numerals for indices.

OK still going here today


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

jabster410 said:


> Picked this up the other day and it hasn't left my wrist. Size and thinness on the wrist are huge pluses for me when everything seems to be getting bigger and thicker these days.


I'm still waiting for a gilt version of this one. Hoping it happens this year.


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Monta is definitely on top of my micro-brand list. Nice watch overall! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Stormy night requires an OK and a good sweater. Putting almost all of the 304m to the test


----------



## jeffreyt (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm finally loading a picture of my blue Oceanking on a brown leather Hirsch heritage strap. I bought this with the blue rubber strap (which is a very nice strap by the way), but I much prefer wearing all of my watches on leather straps.

Jeff


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jeffreyt said:


> I'm finally loading a picture of my blue Oceanking on a brown leather Hirsch heritage strap. I bought this with the blue rubber strap (which is a very nice strap by the way), but I much prefer wearing all of my watches on leather straps.
> 
> Jeff


Love that blue too. Nice.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Modestwrist (Mar 13, 2017)

Just picked up my second monta watch (monta skyquest) and couldn’t be happier. Purchased off this forum and it actually came with the oceanking bracelet.. probably the best setup from the monta lineup.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Modestwrist said:


> Just picked up my second monta watch (monta skyquest) and couldnâ€t be happier. Purchased off this forum and it actually came with the oceanking bracelet.. probably the best setup from the monta lineup.


Ah so you're the one who grabbed it. I was really tempted by it and was thinking it over but couldn't justify letting go of my Omega SMP for it.

Enjoy the heck out of it, you got the best combo with the adjustable clasp. I'm secretly super jealous.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Earlier today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pics from yesterday but still on the wrist today.

Still running at +/- 0 seconds per day. Nuts. 
Got extra lucky with this one.


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Rainy day, so 304m water resistance seemed appropriate.


----------



## mfm22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Just received a Triumph today. Bought from a member here on WUS. So far this Monta reminds me of Tudor or OP39 I have owned. The quality is just that close . I'm a little concerned about the warranty , had no idea about the transfer policy .

I'm thinking of buying a OK from Monta direct , not sure about the size / fit on my wrist. ( 6.75 - 7" ) 
Getting pretty tired of Rolex /Tudor availability and prices . BB58 looks like a winner but Monta may be the smart money !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mfm22 said:


> Just received a Triumph today. Bought from a member here on WUS. So far this Monta reminds me of Tudor or OP39 I have owned. The quality is just that close . I'm a little concerned about the warranty , had no idea about the transfer policy .
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a OK from Monta direct , not sure about the size / fit on my wrist. ( 6.75 - 7" )
> Getting pretty tired of Rolex /Tudor availability and prices . BB58 looks like a winner but Monta may be the smart money !


Congrats on the triumph.

No problem for the OK on my 6.75" wrist. You should be just fine.

These are the only wrist shots I had handy. Wears smaller on the bracelet. Tons more pics in my review though for wrist fit.


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

mfm22 said:


> Just received a Triumph today. Bought from a member here on WUS. So far this Monta reminds me of Tudor or OP39 I have owned. The quality is just that close . I'm a little concerned about the warranty , had no idea about the transfer policy .
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a OK from Monta direct , not sure about the size / fit on my wrist. ( 6.75 - 7" )
> Getting pretty tired of Rolex /Tudor availability and prices . BB58 looks like a winner but Monta may be the smart money !


These are not the best pictures, but it's the best I have on hand for comparing the Triumph and Oceanking on a 7" wrist with both on a bracelet. I don't find that the Oceanking wears too big at all, but it is bigger than the Triumph. I have no problem getting the Oceanking under dress shirt cuffs, but I tend to reach for the Triumph just for style reasons if I have to dress higher than business casual. If you're fine wearing a diver with a suit, then the Oceanking is small enough to get away with it, even on a 7" wrist.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

mfm22 said:


> Just received a Triumph today. Bought from a member here on WUS. So far this Monta reminds me of Tudor or OP39 I have owned. The quality is just that close . I'm a little concerned about the warranty , had no idea about the transfer policy .
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a OK from Monta direct , not sure about the size / fit on my wrist. ( 6.75 - 7" )
> Getting pretty tired of Rolex /Tudor availability and prices . BB58 looks like a winner but Monta may be the smart money !


 I have a 6.5 inch wrist, here is a quick shot


----------



## mfm22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the wrist shots , Looks great ! I've been moving slower with my watch purchases .
finding I need to slow my roll and take some time to analyze . 
I was ready to re-purchase a Rolex Explorer but kept going over why I liked it VS why I sold it . After some thought I realize I'm not comfortable with $$ for everyday wear . Not saying a Rolex isn't a Great watch - they are - just saying it's not right for my lifestyle at this time . 

By the way the Triumph scratches that Explorer itch in spades !

I'll be re watching some Oceanking reviews - pretty sure it will be a go very soon


----------



## mfm22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Triumph just feels right


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mfm22 said:


> View attachment 13844231
> 
> 
> Triumph just feels right


I love the size and sleekness of the triumph (from pictures) for me though I prefer not to have numerals. That said, I know many people do! It's a good compliment to the OK in their lineup.

Perhaps one day they will use that same case and use a different dial. That would be tempting!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I love the size and sleekness of the triumph (from pictures) for me though I prefer not to have numerals. That said, I know many people do! It's a good compliment to the OK in their lineup.
> 
> Perhaps one day they will use that same case and use a different dial. That would be tempting!


I like numerals on a dial. What kills this dial for me is the different size of the numerals. It just looks a little jumbled

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Happy to report that I received my OK back and it took 13 calendar days from them getting the watch and me having it back which is amazing.
Its perfect now.
Wearing it on erikas swick mn


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Happy to report that I received my OK back and it took 13 calendar days from them getting the watch and me having it back which is amazing.
> Its perfect now.
> Wearing it on erikas swick mn


Awesome

Enjoy! And post some pics we don't see that one too much


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Awesome
> 
> Enjoy! And post some pics we don't see that one too much


Thanks!
Will not be able to get the good ones like you but will try to post some for sure. 
Here are some quick shots. 
I wonder if bracelets are interchangeable with monta and ginault.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Thanks!
> Will not be able to get the good ones like you but will try to post some for sure.
> Here are some quick shots.
> I wonder if bracelets are interchangeable with monta and ginault.


Nice. 

It appears that you are plagued by the same legible dial and sword hands affliction I have.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Blue shade on Swick matches the blue dial perfectly.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

The green triumph is back and perfect









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Ive got the gen1 monta. But ive got the itch to get the gen2.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Knoc said:


> Ive got the gen1 monta. But ive got the itch to get the gen2.


Anything holding you back?

Would you keep the Gen 1 or would it get sold?

I like the gen 1. I prefer the hand dimensions and like the black date. My smallish wrists though are happy with the more trim gen 2

Both good!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Anything holding you back?
> 
> Would you keep the Gen 1 or would it get sold?
> 
> ...


I'm worried it might be too similiar to my gen1 monta. I'd never sell the OG ocean king. I'm a big fan of the aesthetics of the gen1 and would end up keeping both. 
Mind you, I only do black dial dive watches, so it would be keeping with the theme. 
I need to think long and hard, a few others on the want list. 
But damn the review you did of the current gen2 monta was solid.
Right on.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Knoc said:


> I'm worried it might be too similiar to my gen1 monta. I'd never sell the OG ocean king. I'm a big fan of the aesthetics of the gen1 and would end up keeping both.
> Mind you, I only do black dial dive watches, so it would be keeping with the theme.
> I need to think long and hard, a few others on the want list.
> But damn the review you did of the current gen2 monta was solid.
> ...


Thanks my friend 

Tough call.

They are obviously very similar but there are subtle differences one could appreciate as well.

I am also plagued by black(or dark blue) dialed divers.

Good luck deciding!

Maybe as you plan wait till Basel to see what MONTA or others do.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

The gilt variant of the second gen OK might be different enough.

I think you get the rad clasp too.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok for date night


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## mxh6229 (Nov 14, 2017)

Traded for a Monta Triumph (black), I can't wait til it arrives...my eyes are looking at a skyquest on the next pick


----------



## mxh6229 (Nov 14, 2017)

Here it is. I really dig it.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


>


I wish my clasp still looked like that!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I wish my clasp still looked like that!


Lol I touched it up for 5 minutes with scotch brite. Lines are not as straight as factory but better than random swirls, at least for a week


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

I had the pleasure of stopping by their St. Louis office today and chatted with Michael and Justin for a bit...

2 incredible guys who ooze passion for their watches. I wanted to take everything I saw with me!


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

I had the pleasure of stopping by their St. Louis office today and chatted with Michael and Justin for a bit...

2 incredible guys who ooze passion for their watches. I wanted to take everything I saw with me!

View attachment 13926693


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

Triumph getting a lot of wrist time lately. It's very versatile with fall and winter fabrics such as corduroy, tweed, and waxed cotton. Looks great with a Barbour.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just thought I should follow up with a note here regarding Monta's service after some folks here encouraged me to see what could be done about my date misalignment.










As I noted in my review post and I think mentioned here, the date seemed slightly misaligned. After scrutinizing it and going back and forth for months I decided it was real and bothered me enough to see if there was a solution. It is such a great watch it was worth seeing if anything could be done.

I contacted MONTA and they were in short exceptional to work with. Communication was excellent whether by email or phone. I have to say it is rare and nice to get a hold of someone by phone.

I have just received the watch back from being serviced by MONTA and I am
Very pleased with the result and overall process.










I believe what was happening with my watch originally is that the date window was a smidge off to the right, the date wheel a smidge off to the left and the date wheel font and printing aren't perfectly plumb on all numerals so they can squish into the window. I think if only one or maybe two of those were present I wouldn't have noticed. But all combined together they did draw my attention, albeit subtly and some folks I asked in person thought I was crazy when they looked at it.

I did a lot of research before buying at the time and I am confident I made a good choice both then and now. I really believe it is how issues are dealt with (as they are inevitable) that sets a company apart.

I am very happy to have my Oceanking back and I am looking forward to enjoying it for a long time.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Curious if anyone has heard about new Monta models coming out this year? Also, are they going to be at Basel? I assume so


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dorningarts said:


> Curious if anyone has heard about new Monta models coming out this year? Also, are they going to be at Basel? I assume so


They are going to Basel but not exhibiting at the main show but at another parallel event I believe.

I haven't heard anything about new models but I would think it's a possibility.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

boatswain said:


> They are going to Basel but not exhibiting at the main show but at another parallel event I believe.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about new models but I would think it's a possibility.


Thanks, I seem to remember them mentioning a new model coming this year, maybe a dress watch? By the way your photos are stunning!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dorningarts said:


> Thanks, I seem to remember them mentioning a new model coming this year, maybe a dress watch? By the way your photos are stunning!


Thanks!

There was a podcast or something I think where they talked about new model possibilities a while back.

If they are rounding the collection out I suppose a dress watch, chronograph Or pilots watch would be the next possibilities.

I'm pretty diver focused but a chrono may tempt me at some point.

In terms of changes to the current lineup I would like brushed case sides on the OK and non Arabic numeral dial on the triumph. Both are good as is though, those are just my tweaks to personal preference.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking back on for evening duty


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

bjn74 said:


> I had a good chat to the Monta guys up the wind up fair. They were over in Switzerland during the summer finalizing designs for 2 new watches for release at Baselworld next year. A chronograph is not one of them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found this quote from back in August talking about Monta's plans for Baselworld 2019. Personally I am hoping they give the triumph the gen 1 -> gen 2 Ocean King treatment of fully applied indices and tool-less adjusting clasp. Throw in drilled lugs and it would be basically my perfect field watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> I found this quote from back in August talking about Monta's plans for Baselworld 2019. Personally I am hoping they give the triumph the gen 1 -> gen 2 Ocean King treatment of fully applied indices and tool-less adjusting clasp. Throw in drilled lugs and it would be basically my perfect field watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was all set to place an order for an OK, but with Basel just a week away, maybe I'll wait and see...


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

MX793 said:


> I was all set to place an order for an OK, but with Basel just a week away, maybe I'll wait and see...


I was just about to buy a Ginault Ocean Rover but I am waiting to see what Monta comes out with as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MX793 said:


> I was all set to place an order for an OK, but with Basel just a week away, maybe I'll wait and see...


Wise plan.

I just pulled the trigger on something else and I hope MONTA doesn't release something at Basel to make me regret my choice

What OK are you eyeing up?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Had a Gilt dial on bracelet in my cart, but backed out. Still a little concerned with lug length. If they update the Triumph to fully applied indices and the OK clasp, I might go for that. We'll find out in a week, I guess.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Had a Gilt dial on bracelet in my cart, but backed out. Still a little concerned with lug length. If they update the Triumph to fully applied indices and the OK clasp, I might go for that. We'll find out in a week, I guess.


Whats your wrist size?

It is a bit flatter wearing than I expected but still pretty forgiving for its length.

Fits great on my 6.75" wrist. Might start feeling big below that.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

6.5 circumference. Width is around 55mm. The flat part on top is 47-ish. 49mm won't overhang, but there won't be much wrist poking out beyond.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

Works for me on a 6.5".


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to say in addition to my earlier post, that after scrutinizing today's date and using some photo editing software to line up parallel lines on some head on shots I think it is a bit of an optical illusion that some of the numerals aren't plumb to the date window. The date window is perfectly aligned.

It is probably just how the negative space is weighted because while to the naked eye from a distance there seemed there may have been a slight slant, zoomed right in and using fine parallel lines it looked perfect.

Go figure !

Bottom line. It's great and I'm happy 

I just thought I should add that observation follow up.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

In an exchange with Monta they mentioned next Wednesday March 20 for "announcements"....


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> In an exchange with Monta they mentioned next Wednesday March 20 for "announcements"....


Good. If nothing strikes my fancy more than the OK, I can place my order Wednesday and it should arrive by the weekend.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking forward to the weekend 
with the


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA posted this on IG...










Correct me if I'm wrong but that looks like a no date Oceanking is coming!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> MONTA posted this on IG...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you think no date?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> What makes you think no date?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The marker at 6 is longer and narrower than the current model.

Subtle and sneaky but I'm pretty sure.










Vs


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

⚾


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> What makes you think no date?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Good eye! Think that'll be the only difference?

If that's so, I would expect a brand new model to debut as well.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Good eye! Think that'll be the only difference?
> 
> If that's so, I would expect a brand new model to debut as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


If I was guessing I could maybe see them adding brushed case sides. But I don't know. It would be easy to just add a new dial to the existing case.

I'm not sure of any new colours that would work. They already have decent variety with the OK.

So maybe it's a no date OK and then a new model???


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I guess we'll have to wait till March 20.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I guess we'll have to wait till March 20.


I'll commend them on not doing a long drawn out tease. I would much prefer Maybe a day or two and then a reveal.

This feels about right. Not too long not too short.

I'm not a marketing genius though so I don't know what the magic recipe is.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The Instagram teases that seem to be popular now I find quite annoying. Release or don't the snippets are silly. That said I'm curious to see what they bring. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

boatswain said:


> If I was guessing I could maybe see them adding brushed case sides. But I don't know. It would be easy to just add a new dial to the existing case.
> 
> I'm not sure of any new colours that would work. They already have decent variety with the OK.
> 
> So maybe it's a no date OK and then a new model???


 A few people have asked Monta on IG if there will be a chrono or a dress watch, and they have answered no to the chrono, so it makes me think there may be a new dress watch model coming


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dorningarts said:


> A few people have asked Monta on IG if there will be a chrono or a dress watch, and they have answered no to the chrono, so it makes me think there may be a new dress watch model coming


That makes sense.

Curious what "dress watch" means to them.

Not likely to be my thing as I generally prefer a more robust and sporty piece. Though there are of course some nice Dress watches out there.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> The marker at 6 is longer and narrower than the current model.
> 
> Subtle and sneaky but I'm pretty sure.
> 
> ...


Yep, looks like the no date Oceanking with a red seconds hand.
Hope they will keep a red "Oceanking" writting on the dial and perhaps make a red bezel triangle. Together with a gilt dial should be a sweet watch.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

12 hour bezel coming for the Oceanking 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> 12 hour bezel coming for the Oceanking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good eye!!

Interesting.

Hmm. I think I prefer the current dive bezel. But will wait to see all the options.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Good eye!!
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Hmm. I think I prefer the current dive bezel. But will wait to see all the options.


I wonder if they will make the 12 hour bezel uni or bi-directional?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

badgerracer said:


> I wonder if they will make the 12 hour bezel uni or bi-directional?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the sky quest bi directional?


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Is the sky quest bi directional?


The Skyquest's bezel is bi-directional, yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

No date Gilt and I am in


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

D6AMIA6N said:


> No date Gilt and I am in


This and in triumph form and I might even get a rubber strap for it. Fat chance that'll happen though.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Fixed bezel ND Ocean King?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

For now I'm happy with my OK2. 

I'm selfishly hoping they don't make it too much more awesome 

I've been debating if I would prefer a no date or not. The symmetry would be great but the weight of the date window does help balance the 12 index. It may feel a bit too plain otherwise. Not sure. Probably just me convincing myself I got the best one for me already


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> For now I'm happy with my OK2.
> 
> I'm selfishly hoping they don't make it too much more awesome
> 
> I've been debating if I would prefer a no date or not. The symmetry would be great but the weight of the date window does help balance the 12 index. It may feel a bit too plain otherwise. Not sure. Probably just me convincing myself I got the best one for me already


I can't always chase it, I love the watch as if stands now. I do like date functions. Next week should see with Basel what my next target is, arm I'm all over the map between, farer hecla, damasko DS30, Zodiac super SeaWorlf and many others, I enjoy my Monta but a minor change likely won't get me to sell and rebuy... I hope.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

I want to share my thoughts:


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Monta officially confirmed the 12 hour bezel ocean king to their email subscribers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

There it is.

1 down.





































Looks nice. My preference is the standard dive bezel though.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

What are the advantages of a 12 hour bezel?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> What are the advantages of a 12 hour bezel?


It allows you to track a second time zone.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sadly I asked if I could send in my Oceanking and have the bezel changed out. They said that won't be available, they are only going to produce 50 12 hour bezel oceanking's.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> It allows you to track a second time zone.


So basically a GMT for divers.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Or an everyday sports watch that allows you to keep track of two time zones. I have a watch with a twelve hour bezel and since I frequently do business with people on the East Coast, I think it's great.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

badgerracer said:


> Monta officially confirmed the 12 hour bezel ocean king to their email subscribers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patent-pending bracelet?
Which means what?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

v1triol said:


> Patent-pending bracelet?
> Which means what?


That they have applied for a patent, it's yet to be approved. I believe it's for the articulated links and clasp adjustments.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I think I would have preferred the triangle at the "12" on the bezel instead of the dot, though it does kind of remind me of the Spectre edition Seamaster 300, which I dig. This is tempting, though I'd set my heart on a gilt dial and it appears this one is only in wet black. The very limited nature of it is also appealing... Hmmm...

I could go for a gilt no-date, if that's another of the newly released options. I generally like a date complication, but something about the implementation on the Monta seems... not quite perfect to me. Would prefer a color-matched date wheel, for starters. Also, the little applied index at 6 seems off. It should be wider, to match the slightly broader indices at the 3 and 9 rather than the smaller indices at the non-cardinal positions. Or eliminated altogether, though that might also look a little weird because there'd be an awkward, slightly-too-large gap between the bottom of the window and the edge of the dial. I played around with some photo editing SW at one point to see what different tweaks might do to the look. White on black wheel is a definite improvement. Nothing I did with the 6 o'clock index really looked right. I think the dial is just a hair too big for the date wheel diameter. Maybe if the indices weren't partially embedded into the rehaut...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Sadly I asked if I could send in my Oceanking and have the bezel changed out. They said that won't be available, they are only going to produce 50 12 hour bezel oceanking's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odd that their site says nothing about it being limited. The pre-order page simply notes that you'll be guaranteed one of the first 25 production pieces.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I also prefer the triangle to the circle on the bezel. The more angular look seems to suite the overall aesthetic a bit more.

But the circle does differentiate it and ties it into the SQ.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> That they have applied for a patent, it's yet to be approved. I believe it's for the articulated links and clasp adjustments.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You are right. I already knew about the patents in the bezel, just have checked their website and the goal is to patent the "glidelock". Would be cool if they got patented the articulated links too.



> FORM FOLLOWS FUNCTION
> 
> The bezel assembly on the Oceanking contains two patents. The arrow at the twelve o'clock position will always line up with the indices around the dial and each click is solid with no play in the rotation. Most recently, we filed our third patent on a unique deployant clasp that allows wrist size adjustment without a tool.


https://montawatch.com/pages/history


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

v1triol said:


> You are right. I already knew about the patents in the bezel, just have checked their website and the goal is to patent the "glidelock". Would be cool if they got patented the articulated links too.
> 
> https://montawatch.com/pages/history


I would love if they patent the "glidelock" and then add it to the triumph and skyquest! The ocean king is the Monta i am least interested in, but I really like the idea of a tool less adjustment clasp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

badgerracer said:


> I would love if they patent the "glidelock" and then add it to the triumph and skyquest! The ocean king is the Monta i am least interested in, but I really like the idea of a tool less adjustment clasp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The clasp is amazing I'm not sure their reason for excluding it from other watches in there lineup

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A "gentleman's watch"

???










I am not sure what the London symbolism is referring too?

Greenwich?

Another GMT?


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

boatswain said:


> A "gentleman's watch"
> 
> ???
> 
> ...


It looks like the name starts with "ATL". Another GMT is an interesting choice. Now I might have to decide between this and the Skyquest as I am hoping to add a GMT to my collection soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

boatswain said:


> A "gentleman's watch"
> 
> ???
> 
> ...


Also maybe the London stuff is meant to symbolize travel for the GMT functionality?

Edit: re-read your post and agree it is probably for Greenwich. I need to pause before I post more often

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I had a chance to zoom in in better light. 

Definitely a GMT. You can see “GMT” on the dial and a “13” just past the 6 index. 

So... a GMT in a triumph case??

I was hoping for more to be honest. Perhaps there will be spice with the dial design. Though it looks likely to be printed indices as I reckon the applied ones would show up like with the no date OK tease.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> So... a GMT in a triumph case??


That's what it looks like. Full name Atlas?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

elliswyatt said:


> That's what it looks like. Full name Atlas?


That makes sense.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

A GMT in a Triumph case and I’m pretty much sold.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Double post whoops


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I had a chance to zoom in in better light.
> 
> Definitely a GMT. You can see "GMT" on the dial and a "13" just past the 6 index.
> 
> ...


It does look like a GMT in the Triumph case. Maybe they're just too washed out to see, but this doesn't appear to have Arabic numerals printed next to the indices that are visible. Can't say for certain, but it looks to me like they're sticking with the painted indices for the non-cardinal positions. Pity. If this one is truly without the Arabic numerals, just flat printed indices might look a little bland. Really hoping they put applied indices on there and they just don't show up in the photo. Guess we'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

It has landed on their website. Basically a GMT Triumph.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

You guys are spot on. All applied indices for MX793. Still looks a little bland to me in the first photos without the numerals. I'm interested to see what it looks like on wrist. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

sab0034 said:


> It has landed on their website. Basically a GMT Triumph.


Fully applied indices!!

The opaline silver dial looks pretty good. I kind of feel like it would have looked better with orange accents instead of blue.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

More from IG: 

























I like the Monta blue the most right now. I might flip my triumph as it gets closer to shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

The silver and blue both look quite nice. Now I need to decide between this and a green triumph. Decisions, decisions...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow!! 

Love the GMT in a triumph case!

So much so that I might flip my skyquest for it. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

The configurer is already up on their website. The pricing is:

Rubber $1410
Leather $1420
Bracelet $1615

Confirmed that it is still the 4 micro adjusting clasp instead of the ratcheting OK clasp. I was hoping they were going to have that trickle down their lineup since they are going through the effort of patenting it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I quite like the Atlas. Already mulling it over despite the fact I already have a GMT.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

In the past they did they offer a discount on the rubber strap if bought with a watch?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> In the past they did they offer a discount on the rubber strap if bought with a watch?


I don't think so.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

househalfman said:


> In the past they did they offer a discount on the rubber strap if bought with a watch?


No

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Interesting. 

Kind of a combination of the SQ and triumph. 

My gut reaction and updated MONTA rankings would look like this:

1-Oceanking

2-Atlas

3- skyquest

4- Triumph


Not likely to tempt my wallet but I will enjoy looking at pics! I’m a big fan of the triumph case and like the all applied dial. I’ll be intrigued to see how the silver dial looks in different lights. The dark blue looks good and the sunburst (I think?) black is always sharp.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't dislike it, I'm a bit underwhelmed but I do prefer it to the skyquest. Need more time to digest this. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Kind of a combination of the SQ and triumph.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree that the sq and triumph made a child named the Atlas. The black and blue appeal to me the most.

I would rank the altas/sq in a tie with triumph just barely ahead of the OK for the last two spots.

Think there will be another new model to announce?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I had only seen the white, the blue is pretty nice. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Monta Blue Atlas is my new favorite Monta. The added thickness will give just a tad more substance which is good for me as the Triumph was a tad small for me

I can’t wait to see what else they are releasing for Basel, hoping for something really new... new case and dial.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

badgerracer said:


> Confirmed that it is still the 4 micro adjusting clasp instead of the ratcheting OK clasp. I was hoping they were going to have that trickle down their lineup since they are going through the effort of patenting it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have they ever explained the reason behind this? It makes no sense since it's the exact same bracelet otherwise, isn't it?


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Preordered the Blue Atlas, confirmed to be the same blue as the Skyquest and OK.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Have they ever explained the reason behind this? It makes no sense since it's the exact same bracelet otherwise, isn't it?


I'd guess it's to keep the retail price below a specific number. However, I don't understand why the ratcheting clasp isn't offered on the GMTs for an additional $ or two.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am waiting to see their other new release.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I'd guess it's to keep the retail price below a specific number. However, I don't understand is why the ratcheting clasp isn't offered on the GMTs for an additional $ or two.


Or the Triumph. I'd probably still own one if it had that.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am waiting to see their other new release.


My guess is this (Atlas)was the "new model" as it has a new name not just "Triumph GMT"

I assume the remaining piece is the no date Oceanking teased earlier.

Or...perhaps there is something else??


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Preordered the Blue Atlas, confirmed to be the same blue as the Skyquest and OK.


Good information to know.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> My guess is this (Atlas)was the "new model" as it has a new name not just "Triumph GMT"
> 
> I assume the remaining piece is the no date Oceanking teased earlier.
> 
> Or...perhaps there is something else??


I have no details but I agree that a ND diver is a strong possibility given many of us begged for one on the past  
But something different would be nice to see


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It looks like Monta is generating a lot of interest and well deservedly. Nice, interesting designs.

Such a stark contrast with the reception Tudor is getting lately.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> It looks like Monta is generating a lot of interest and well deservedly. Nice, interesting designs.
> 
> Such a stark contrast with the reception Tudor is getting lately.


Yes. Hope all their releases are successful.

As far as Tudor we've only see speculation from site looking to attract traffic.
Let's see what truly happens at Basel


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have no details but I agree that a ND diver is a strong possibility given many of us begged for one on the past
> But something different would be nice to see




Have a gander back a bit on this thread or their IG, from the earlier tease this week it looks pretty strong that a no date OK is next.

I think you are in luck

I was also hoping for something all new. That said, consistency in design language I think helps to create a strong brand identity too.

Do you still have your blue OK? Or did you release it back into the Wild?


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I appreciate what Monta is offering at their price point. $1,500 to $2k is just a much easier pill to swallow considering what I had previously grown accustomed to spending on a “luxury” watch from Tudor, Omega or Nomos.

The Atlas is the perfect size for me and compared to a BB36 offers a more compelling price and features. 

If they offered a little smaller Ocean King, without a date, I’d probably buy that too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Have a gander back a bit on this thread or their IG, from the earlier tease this week it looks pretty strong that a no date OK is next.
> 
> I think you are in luck
> 
> ...


I just tire of brands just putting out just some "mild variations" of existing models. How many Black Bay and Speedy do we need  I want to see more creativity and new things. Monta is young and I'm not literally comparing them to the Tudor milking the BB but I wouldn't this to be a trend amongst the small brands I like Monta 
I do not. Lacked a little something for me and was finding the BP


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

It is niceeee


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I appreciate what Monta is offering at their price point. $1,500 to $2k is just a much easier pill to swallow considering what I had previously grown accustomed to spending on a "luxury" watch from Tudor, Omega or Nomos.
> 
> The Atlas is the perfect size for me and compared to a BB36 offers a more compelling price and features.
> 
> If they offered a little smaller Ocean King, without a date, I'd probably buy that too.


Yes to your point about price. I have an entry level nomos (club) and am finding that I can get similar or better quality in a Monta.

I prefer a toolier aesthetic as well. So I'm seriously mulling a flip of my skyquest and club for the Atlas (and eventually something else).

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I commented on IG that it was too bad the Atlas doesn't come with the "ratcheting" clasp, their response' "we'll get there eventually. We're limited by production."


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Actually, doesn't the Atlas look like the Triumph and Skyquest have a good night together?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, it appears they took the Skyquest dial, hands and movement and put it in the Triumph case with color tweaks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Yes, it appears they took the Skyquest dial, hands and movement and put it in the Triumph case with color tweaks.


GMT hand is different (arrow is smaller and slightly different shape). IIRC, the Triumph dial is a OK v1 dial with Arabic numerals printed on it. The dials between the Monta models look to be the same size and are probably interchangeable. Pretty sure the sword hands are the same across all models.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Actually, doesn't the Atlas look like the Triumph and Skyquest have a good night together?


Yes, but do not think this is a bad thing, actually it does apply to most of Rolex models too, imo.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Sooo.... where's the no-date Oceanking that was teased?


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

MX793 said:


> Sooo.... where's the no-date Oceanking that was teased?


Should be up within hours per IG.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Should be up within hours per IG.


I'm assuming it's the anticipated no date oceanking which is certainly cool. I really like what they are doing, it would nice to see them not play it quite as safe and bring a new case shape out, but that doesn't always work(Tudor)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

If I was making my perfect MONTA case it would be 39mm, have brushed sides and more curvature to the bottom of the lugs,and a bigger sharper crown. 

As is though I like their two cases. 

Perhaps a chrono for next year in a new case??


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

v1triol said:


> Yes, but do not think this is a bad thing, actually it does apply to most of Rolex models too, imo.


Hmm. Which rollies are you referring to?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jamesezra said:


> Actually, doesn't the Atlas look like the Triumph and Skyquest have a good night together?


Indeed


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Hmm. Which rollies are you referring to?


Submariner, Yacht Master, and GMT Master all look pretty much the same and have a very similar case design. Oyster Perpetual, Datejust, and Explorer are all in a similar (or same) case design.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

No date Oceanking 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Plus a gilt version that now has a gilt bezel. I think this just sold me on the ocean king

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Don't love the red seconds hand, but the gilt bezel... I'm guessing just the triangle is lumed on the gilt no-date?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ugh, looks like the no-date won't be available until August....


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

The configurer is up on the website. Does look like they won’t be making a no date in either of the blue’s. Preorder prices are $1,755 on bracelet and $1,530 on rubber

Also the description now describes the gilt as “wet black” versus the “Matt black” they use for the date version 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> The configurer is up on the website. Does look like they won't be making a no date in either of the blue's. Preorder prices are $1,755 on bracelet and $1,530 on rubber
> 
> Also the description now describes the gilt as "wet black" versus the "Matt black" they use for the date version
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The gilt definitely looks matte black on the configurator. They call the "wet black" "Laquer" now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the gilt version. More tied together now with the gold bezel.

The red second hand is a bit much for me on the gloss black.

The symmetrical dial though of course looks great with the large 6 index.

Nice options now for all tastes. And not too much overlap, they each have a small wrinkle.

For me I'm a happy that my gen 2 gloss black remains my favourite. Bullet dodged










Updated MONTA Power Rankings:

1 - Oceanking Date

2-Oceanking No Date Gilt

3-Oceanking 12 Hour

3- Atlas

4-Skyquest

5-Triumph

I would take them all though if they were forced on me


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Im diggin this new no date model. Might need me a second monta.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

MX793 said:


> The gilt definitely looks matte black on the configurator. They call the "wet black" "Laquer" now.


I noticed that too. In the description they use "wet black" for the gilt and "laquer" for the non-guilt whereas I thought previously they used those terms interchangeably for the standard black date model. In the picture with the water droplets it is hard to tell if it is matte or laquer. I am hoping the gilt is the laquer version, that would put me over the edge and probably even must some pieces for sale to fund the pre order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

The Gilt bezel is a miss for me. I asked, but my assumption is just the pip is lumed. I prefer the current matte Gilt with date to the no date due to the lacquered dual and gold bezel numbering.

Got a response on IG, just the pip is lumed on the ND Gilt.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> I noticed that too. In the description they use "wet black" for the gilt and "laquer" for the non-guilt whereas I thought previously they used those terms interchangeably for the standard black date model. In the picture with the water droplets it is hard to tell if it is matte or laquer. I am hoping the gilt is the laquer version, that would put me over the edge and probably even must some pieces for sale to fund the pre order
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the photo with the droplets definitely looks like a gloss dial. I wonder if they are re-using some images for the configurator to show the gilt indices?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> No date Oceanking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would trade my date for no date in a heartbeat

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn!

Appears the ND Gilt dial is matte. Ok maybe I do like the gilt bezel , but I just ordered the blue Atlas!? And the Gilt date version bezel is now Gilt too?!!! Growing on me quickly


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Response on IG is that yes the ND Gilt dial is matte. 

Wow


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

D6AMIA6N said:


> The Gilt bezel is a miss for me. I asked, but my assumption is just the pip is lumed. I prefer the current matte Gilt with date to the no date due to the lacquered dual and gold bezel numbering.
> 
> Got a response on IG, just the pip is lumed on the ND Gilt.


Really torn on this one. Like the fully lumed bezel, but also dig the engraved, gilt bezel. Also not sure I want to wait until August.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Happy for those who prefer no dates for their divers.. 

Although, I'm not certain that the red seconds hand will be the most popular.

The gilt bezel markings are a good thing for me - makes it look more cohesive.

One knock I have against my gilt skyquest is the white bezel markings. I doubt they will make a 24 hour bezel insert in gilt. One can hope tho.



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I wonder if the gilt bezel would have looked better with the outer hollow triangle gold and just the inner solid triangle lumed???


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I wonder if the gilt bezel would have looked better with the outer hollow triangle gold and just the inner solid triangle lumed???


I was just thinking the same thing. Having the triangle be totally white, glossy, and flush kind of clashes with the otherwise engraved numerals. If the outer triangle was engraved and gilt, I think it would tie it all together better.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

While I’m happy for those who prefer no date, I would snap up in an instant a black lacquer date OK with red second hand.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Damn!
> 
> Appears the ND Gilt dial is matte. Ok maybe I do like the gilt bezel , but I just ordered the blue Atlas!? And the Gilt date version bezel is now Gilt too?!!! Growing on me quickly


I am really sad to hear that the gilt isn't the lacquered dial. That would have been essentially my ideal Ocean King. I love the updates to the gilt model 100%, but the pictures I have seen of the matte dial leave me a little unimpressed. I do think the red seconds hand on the lacquered dial give it a bit of visual interest that makes me like it more. I will likely pick up one of these two, and then (hopefully) the blue Atlas early next year.

Also what platform are these pictures from, I didn't see it on Instagram. Do they have a Snapchat?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> I am really sad to hear that the gilt isn't the lacquered dial. That would have been essentially my ideal Ocean King. I love the updates to the gilt model 100%, but the pictures I have seen of the matte dial leave me a little unimpressed. I do think the red seconds hand on the lacquered dial give it a bit of visual interest that makes me like it more. I will likely pick up one of these two, and then (hopefully) the blue Atlas early next year.
> 
> Also what platform are these pictures from, I didn't see it on Instagram. Do they have a Snapchat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have liked the gilt with a lacquer dial too but I still think it looks great. The pictures are from their Instagram stories.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Still my favorite version out of all.










I would buy a non GMT no date atlas with black glossy dial and white text and hands in an instant. Hope they release that in the future. May be boring for some but that could be my GADA watch.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Still my favorite version out of all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do love the Monta blue OK. If the black Atlas was gilt those would be my 2 Monta collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> I would trade my date for no date in a heartbeat
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm basically set on the gilt Skyquest with the matching gilt ceramic bezel as my next watch. My triumph and Oceanking will both go to new homes if I like it as much as I think I will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> I would trade my date for no date in a heartbeat
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm basically set on the gilt Skyquest with the matching gilt ceramic bezel as my next watch. My triumph and Oceanking will both go to new homes if I like it as much as I think I will.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Was all set to pull the trigger on a gilt dial date OK and looks like they just went out of stock, so it looks like I'm waiting anyway...

Do I plunk down on a deposit now for the no-date and wait 4-5 months or do I wait and see if they restock in the near future?


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

MX793 said:


> Was all set to pull the trigger on a gilt dial date OK and looks like they just went out of stock, so it looks like I'm waiting anyway...
> 
> Do I plunk down on a deposit now for the no-date and wait 4-5 months or do I wait and see if they restock in the near future?


On Instagram they said that the pre-order will be open until a few weeks before delivery. So unless you think they will sell out as well pre-ordering sooner won't get you the watch sooner. I would say wait. My guess is the out of stock is to prepare for the gilt bezel version

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Was all set to pull the trigger on a gilt dial date OK and looks like they just went out of stock, so it looks like I'm waiting anyway...
> 
> Do I plunk down on a deposit now for the no-date and wait 4-5 months or do I wait and see if they restock in the near future?


Don't rush.

Choose which variant you like most and just hang tight until it comes in. In the end you will be happier that way 

Will they both have the gilt bezels now too?

Hope so, it's a good change for that one.

Have fun.

I'm absolutely loving mine. Hits on so many levels for me.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

"New" Monta collection:
1. Oceanking with Skyquest bezel (almost)
2. Triumph with Skyquest dial and hands, aka Atlas.
3. Oceanking with painted seconds hand or with golden bezel numbers.

Looks like they have copied the Rolex politics - same watches every year, barely changed 😄


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Mullmuzzler said:


> "New" Monta collection:
> 1. Oceanking with Skyquest bezel (almost)
> 2. Triumph with Skyquest dial and hands, aka Atlas.
> 3. Oceanking with painted seconds hand or with golden bezel numbers.
> ...


The brand isn't even 3 years old...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mullmuzzler said:


> "New" Monta collection:
> 1. Oceanking with Skyquest bezel (almost)
> 2. Triumph with Skyquest dial and hands, aka Atlas.
> 3. Oceanking with painted seconds hand or with golden bezel numbers.
> ...


They have clearly taken Rolex as a mentor and are working hard to build a brand, but they are young and need time to grow. Rushing to judgement is not necessary. Look at other micros, nth has released the same watch for five years, mkii has a proto "build in progress" for a decade, plenty of space for all kinds of brands. Incremental change works ask Tudor how their new attempt(to revive a 50 year old rejected design) worked out so far.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

MX793 said:


> The brand isn't even 3 years old...


Correct. And as a young brand they could be more innovative with new releases.

Don't take me wrong. I love their job, but was expecting sth more this year.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Mullmuzzler said:


> Correct. And as a young brand they could be more innovative with new releases.
> 
> Don't take me wrong. I love their job, but was expecting sth more this year.


Developing new designs and cases and then bringing them into production takes time and money. It's not like they have an army of people working for them and endless buckets of cash. It's 2 guys. To expect such a tiny company to crank out substantial, all-new products every year is a little unfair. They debuted in late 2016 or early 2017 with the OK1. About a year later, they brought out the redesigned OK2 which had a completely different midcase, movement, crown, a patent pending glidelock clasp, a new fully-lumed bezel, and new dial design. It was available in 5 different colorways instead of 2. They also brought out a GMT version (Skyquest) which had its own unique bezel design and came in 3 or 4 colorsways. They further introduced the Triumph, which had its own smaller case (that's the 3rd unique case design they've put out in their short time, if you lost count), crown, and dial design plus a collection of leather straps. That's a lot to put out there for a tiny company in its first 2 years. I'll cut them some slack for just playing a little mix-and-match with dials and some different colors for year 3. If things keep going well, maybe we'll see something more eventful introduced for year 4 (maybe a chrono or something).


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

MX793 said:


> Developing new designs and cases and then bringing them into production takes time and money. It's not like they have an army of people working for them and endless buckets of cash. It's 2 guys. To expect such a tiny company to crank out substantial, all-new products every year is a little unfair. They debuted in late 2016 or early 2017 with the OK1. About a year later, they brought out the redesigned OK2 which had a completely different midcase, movement, crown, a patent pending glidelock clasp, a new fully-lumed bezel, and new dial design. It was available in 5 different colorways instead of 2. They also brought out a GMT version (Skyquest) which had its own unique bezel design and came in 3 or 4 colorsways. They further introduced the Triumph, which had its own smaller case (that's the 3rd unique case design they've put out in their short time, if you lost count), crown, and dial design plus a collection of leather straps. That's a lot to put out there for a tiny company in its first 2 years. I'll cut them some slack for just playing a little mix-and-match with dials and some different colors for year 3. If things keep going well, maybe we'll see something more eventful introduced for year 4 (maybe a chrono or something).


I quite agree with this. It's a growing company and their designs are interesting. With more sales (and more funding), I'm sure they'll expand their designs.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just hanging with the Ok...


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Picked up what might have been the last gilt dial Oceanking yesterday. I'm stoked to get a Monta on the wrist!


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

v1triol said:


>


It's hard to tell, but I think the no-date gilt dial is glossy vs matte on the date version.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

GregoryD said:


> It's hard to tell, but I think the no-date gilt dial is glossy vs matte on the date version.


That picture does make it look like that, and I really wish that was the case but it is still matte. There was another picture up the thread a bit more from their Instagram story. Also confirmed in the comments on Instagram somewhere that it was matte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

badgerracer said:


> That picture does make it look like that, and I really wish that was the case but it is still matte. There was another picture up the thread a bit more from their Instagram story. Also confirmed in the comments on Instagram somewhere that it was matte
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, gotcha, thanks. I was hoping for a glossy dial; I think it would be a better match for the bezel.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

I am impressed by Monta’s tack here with the new releases. Steady as she goes seems to be the theme of the founders in terms of riffing on current designs.

That being said, nothing compelling for me to buy another after scratching my itch with the SkyQuest Gilt and Triumph Green already being in my collection and still in the bonding phase. With one exception, I thought Rolex and Tudor were completely disappointing on new releases at Basel. 

I got countless compliments in Santa Barbara a couple weeks ago on the SQ when out in wine country, even a Rolex wearer who asked me to take it off my wrist and have a look. Nothing against Rolex and Tudor as I own a few, but the aesthetics and design of Monta are top notch and I hope they continue to do well. And I like supporting new guys in any avenue of industry who have a passion and stick to it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Echoing some of the above, while nothing has been ground breaking this year, it is notable how they have progressed over 3 years and shown that they listen to customers, thinking back to the original Oceanking and to where we are today in terms of design and variations.

I can appreciate consistency and identity in a brand. Sometimes it is better to do one or a few things well, than many things ok. You can look at a MONTA and know it is a MONTA. That's probably what they are shooting for. Not all brands achieve that as they shift designs to the latest trends.

I don't need Monta to be groundbreaking every year. As a consumer of watches these days there are plenty of options to cover the bases and all different tastes. So if I need another style I am happy to look elsewhere if needed one brand doesn't need to be all things to all people.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Saw a video interview with the Monta team where they mentioned that the updated, gilt bezel Skyquest should be available in a few weeks. I'm going to assume that the updated gilt OKs will show up around the same time. I initially feared they wouldn't be out until August, when the no-date models show up. So maybe not as long of a wait as I thought.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

MX793 said:


> Saw a video interview with the Monta team where they mentioned that the updated, gilt bezel Skyquest should be available in a few weeks. I'm going to assume that the updated gilt OKs will show up around the same time. I initially feared they wouldn't be out until August, when the no-date models show up. So maybe not as long of a wait as I thought.







I was actually watching this when I saw your comment. It is an interesting interview with the guys and talking about the design process for the Atlas and the updates to the OK.

An interesting cliff note for those who don't want to watch a 26 minute interview, Patrick asked about their plans for next year's Baselworld. Here is what they said
1) no Chronograph next year. They still haven't found a movement they want to source for one, so it will be a while
2) likely to "refine" the triumph line. I am guessing fully applied indexes off of the Atlas, which I am excited about 
3) a watch "inspired by the sea that is not a dive watch" whatever that means. Has me intrigued at the very least

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Checked out the video.

Always nice to see the people behind a brand.

Another nugget is that they are modifying the Sw300 to make it a true no date with no "phantom stop"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love that red second hand, makes it more interesting and less bland. I think it’s a nice option to have for a little pop of color


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love that red second hand, makes it more interesting and less bland. I think it's a nice option to have for a little pop of color


Are you hankering after any of the new release and versions?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


>


Love to see more pics of that MONTA blue

Keep them coming!

That one on rubber was my original first choice.

Somewhere I got sidetracked...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Love to see more pics of that MONTA blue
> 
> Keep them coming!
> 
> ...


It is definitely my favorite dial color I ever had in a watch.
I usually go for black dials but I am not a fan of ceramic inserts and red accents so went for this one and was not even sure how I would like it. Dial color changes based on how the light hits it but it looks black in most low light situations. Under really bright light it is dark greenish blue. I will try to take some pics in different light.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Are you hankering after any of the new release and versions?


I'd like to try a ND laquer black with red hand. I do like the monta blue Atlas but it's too small for me. 
I just have others I'm looking at at this price point and can't have them all.  I also am considering selling a few more for a Tudor instead. We'll see.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

The ND as seen on Monta IG..








but I could not resist and had to play with the triangle.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

v1triol said:


> The ND as seen on Monta IG..
> View attachment 14002805
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!

As I suspected I like the gold outer triangle with lumed inner Triangle.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

Love the gilt on the bezel. Damn.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Been debating between the gilt and the lacquered dial no date OK. As much as Boatswain’s pictures make the lacquered dial look fantastic, that Instagram post of the Gilt dial sold me on it. Now I just need to get the funds together for it, which might take a month or two. Looking forward to joining the Monta club! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

badgerracer said:


> Been debating between the gilt and the lacquered dial no date OK. As much as Boatswain's pictures make the lacquered dial look fantastic, that Instagram post of the Gilt dial sold me on it. Now I just need to get the funds together for it, which might take a month or two. Looking forward to joining the Monta club!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I was a gilt guy,I would love the gilt no date OK.

It is pretty subtle which I like.

Good luck on the preparations!keep us posted.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

They noted on instagram that they're only making 50 no-dates. Not sure if it's 50 of the lacquer dial and 50 of gilt, or 50 total. Either way, not many. I'm thinking I'll grab a gilt date when the updated models show up in a few weeks. I generally prefer having a date complication. Just wish Monta used a black date wheel.


----------



## mxh6229 (Nov 14, 2017)

MX793 said:


> They noted on instagram that they're only making 50 no-dates. Not sure if it's 50 of the lacquer dial and 50 of gilt, or 50 total. Either way, not many. I'm thinking I'll grab a gilt date when the updated models show up in a few weeks. I generally prefer having a date complication. Just wish Monta used a black date wheel.


I think they meant for the year, pretty sure it will be a staple in their product line.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

error, messed up attaching photos


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I have been loosely following the Basel watch fair coverage and Monta's releases have been one of the better ones (Oris brought out some great stuff as well) even if it was all minor adjustments.

After seeing the Atlas and knowing that the gilt versions will get a better matching bezel insert, I decided to list my current SQ up for sale.

I'm likely going to go for the blue Atlas as I found the SQ/OK case size just a smidge larger than I'd like.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> The clasp is amazing I'm not sure their reason for excluding it from other watches in there lineup
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The clasp uses ceramic ball bearings and their supplier had limited quantities so they decided to just have it on the OK.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening sun on the Monta Oceanking


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Looks like the new Gilt date models will be shipping in May. Pre-order should be up any day now. If there's a discount for pre-order, I'll probably lock in as soon as I see it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Looks like the new Gilt date models will be shipping in May. Pre-order should be up any day now. If there's a discount for pre-order, I'll probably lock in as soon as I see it.


 probably worth grabbing one if there is a discount and you like it.

Curious if they will do a discount in such a short order window.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> probably worth grabbing one if there is a discount and you like it.
> 
> Curious if they will do a discount in such a short order window.


They offered a small ($100) discount on the 12-hour bezel version if you pre-order, and that should ship next month.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MX793 said:


> They offered a small ($100) discount on the 12-hour bezel version if you pre-order, and that should ship next month.


Wow. They usually keep their pricing pretty tight. That's nothing to sneeze at.

Good luck scooping your gilt


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Wow. They usually keep their pricing pretty tight. That's nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> Good luck scooping your gilt


Previous pre-orders were at $200 discount, no?

I realize those were for then-less-known OK and triumph though.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

househalfman said:


> Previous pre-orders were at $200 discount, no?
> 
> I realize those were for then-less-known OK and triumph though.


And the discount on the no-date OK is $175, and about $150 for the Atlas. I like that they give reasonable discounts for pre-orders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess I am more surprised (pleasantly) that they are offering discounts on shorter pre orders. 

It’s a good thing I reckon.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I guess I am more surprised (pleasantly) that they are offering discounts on shorter pre orders.
> 
> It's a good thing I reckon.


Good point. They can simply open the preorder (can it even be called a preorder?) when they're ready to ship, which isn't too long from now, and not offer any discount. I don't think people will complain since it's effectively just a different variant of the same watch.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

MX793 said:


> They noted on instagram that they're only making 50 no-dates. Not sure if it's 50 of the lacquer dial and 50 of gilt, or 50 total. Either way, not many. I'm thinking I'll grab a gilt date when the updated models show up in a few weeks. I generally prefer having a date complication. Just wish Monta used a black date wheel.


Looked back through their Instagram feed. They did mention that it would be 50 of each for 2019.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

HamnJam said:


> I have been loosely following the Basel watch fair coverage and Monta's releases have been one of the better ones (Oris brought out some great stuff as well) even if it was all minor adjustments.
> 
> After seeing the Atlas and knowing that the gilt versions will get a better matching bezel insert, I decided to list my current SQ up for sale.
> 
> ...


That one is great  if it was 41mm it'd be mine


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> That one is great  if it was 41mm it'd be mine


You found the triumph a bit small judging by your previous posts/IG. I think the Atlas is only slightly thicker, a 1mm?

I personally find that 38mm-ish a great size for my 16.5cm/6.5inch wrist. I didn't like wearing the SQ on bracelet cause of its size. I'm hoping the Atlas on bracelet will be a great fit. It was a shame not wearing that bracelet!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> You found the triumph a bit small judging by your previous posts/IG. I think the Atlas is only slightly thicker, a 1mm?
> 
> I personally find that 38mm-ish a great size for my 16.5cm/6.5inch wrist. I didn't like wearing the SQ on bracelet cause of its size. I'm hoping the Atlas on bracelet will be a great fit. It was a shame not wearing that bracelet!


Sounds like the atlas/triumph should be perfect for you.


----------



## Shadowlands (Mar 17, 2019)

Interesting with the date at 6 o'clock.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> You found the triumph a bit small judging by your previous posts/IG. I think the Atlas is only slightly thicker, a 1mm?
> 
> I personally find that 38mm-ish a great size for my 16.5cm/6.5inch wrist. I didn't like wearing the SQ on bracelet cause of its size. I'm hoping the Atlas on bracelet will be a great fit. It was a shame not wearing that bracelet!


 I am a huge Monta fan, but over time I too have found the Oceanking to wear a little too large on my 6.5 wrists, and the clasp as well, it fits, but it is not ideal, and I am looking for ideal. One of the curses of the wrist challenged! I feel your pain


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

duplicate


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> I am a huge Monta fan, but over time I too have found the Oceanking to wear a little too large on my 6.5 wrists, and the clasp as well, it fits, but it is not ideal, and I am looking for ideal. One of the curses of the wrist challenged! I feel your pain


Yes the plight of a small wristed Wis.

I did find the clasp slightly large but manageable. I think the oceanking's clasp is larger than the other, right?

I felt like the skyquest was just a tad too large as a day in day out aka daily wear. As one of those watches you pull out of the box to wear once in a while, I could have made it work but the Atlas changed all that.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

dorningarts said:


> I am a huge Monta fan, but over time I too have found the Oceanking to wear a little too large on my 6.5 wrists, and the clasp as well, it fits, but it is not ideal, and I am looking for ideal. One of the curses of the wrist challenged! I feel your pain


As part of the 6.5" wrist club, that's certainly discouraging and one of my big fears that has kept me from pulling the trigger thus far. Particularly the long clasp. All of the Montas have a long clasp because of the geometry required for that friction snap they use, and the glidelock makes the OK's just a bit longer (though I'm not sure the folding leaves are any longer, just the outer body).

The mix of applied and printed indices on the Triumph turns me off, and I don't care for GMTs. Wish they made the Atlas without the GMT hand (or a Triumph with the Atlas dial?). If only I had a larger wrist...


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

MX793 said:


> As part of the 6.5" wrist club, that's certainly discouraging and one of my big fears that has kept me from pulling the trigger thus far. Particularly the long clasp. All of the Montas have a long clasp because of the geometry required for that friction snap they use, and the glidelock makes the OK's just a bit longer (though I'm not sure the folding leaves are any longer, just the outer body).
> 
> The mix of applied and printed indices on the Triumph turns me off, and I don't care for GMTs. Wish they made the Atlas without the GMT hand (or a Triumph with the Atlas dial?). If only I had a larger wrist...


 I agree, the clasp is the main issue, when I caught a look of my watch in the mirror that is when it became obvious it was too large for me. it is kind of like a suit, if it does not fit right, it does not matter how nice it is.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> I agree, the clasp is the main issue, when I caught a look of my watch in the mirror that is when it became obvious it was too large for me. it is kind of like a suit, if it does not fit right, it does not matter how nice it is.


I already flipped my Skyquest and put in an order for the blue Atlas...

What are you plans with your Oceanking?


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> I already flipped my Skyquest and put in an order for the blue Atlas...
> 
> What are you plans with your Oceanking?


 I am going to sell it as well, strange to sell something I love so much. Yeah that Atlas is great, but I want a diver


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue steel in sunlight.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> I am going to sell it as well, strange to sell something I love so much. Yeah that Atlas is great, but I want a diver


You never know, a 39mm oceanking might happen judging by how popular the Tudor bb85 is .

I'd find that one hard to resist.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

One of my favs.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> You never know, a 39mm oceanking might happen judging by how popular the Tudor bb85 is .
> 
> I'd find that one hard to resist.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I've concluded that even the shorter clasp on the Triumph/Atlas will be problematic for me. The clasp shell may be shorter, but the leaves are just as long (I'd guess nearly 50mm), which means that that bracelet won't sit quite right on a thin wrist. A youtube reviewer pointed out that the Triumph bracelet didn't sit right because the leaves were so long that they cause the first couple of links to poke out funny.

Guess my search for the perfect entry-lux/premium watch continues...


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> You never know, a 39mm oceanking might happen judging by how popular the Tudor bb85 is .
> 
> I'd find that one hard to resist.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


 That would be perfect,39mm is my sweet spot


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Blue steel in sunlight.


Nice nice 

We need more pics of that beauty.

My favourite SQ.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My new-to-me triumph getting some (right) wrist time.










For those who own the leather strap sold by monta, do they also bulge on the sides?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

househalfman said:


> My new-to-me triumph getting some (right) wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I had the same bulge on my skyquest with leather strap. I think the triumph has a shorter lug to lug length so I'm thinking it would be less pronounced?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

HamnJam said:


> Yes, I had the same bulge on my skyquest with leather strap. I think the triumph has a shorter lug to lug length so I'm thinking it would be less pronounced?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's what I was hoping for but perhaps my 6.5" wrist is still too small for it. The rubber barely touches the top of my wrist...still works though.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> My new-to-me triumph getting some (right) wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pickup!

You are killing it these days.

Love black too. Can't go wrong there. 

I found the rubber on my OK too big as well. I reckon it needs over 7" to be a great fit.

It looks so good though it would be great if it dropped down more quickly.

That said the triumph should look excellent in straight end straps too I reckon.

Congrats!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks BW! I figured Ill take this as a trial period to see if its worth the upgrade, so to speak, to the Atlas.

I remember you mentioning that on your OK review but I guess I was hoping that with the Triumph being smaller it won't be as bad.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Thanks BW! I figured Ill take this as a trial period to see if its worth the upgrade, so to speak, to the Atlas.
> 
> I remember you mentioning that on your OK review but I guess I was hoping that with the Triumph being smaller it won't be as bad.


Pretty nice trial 

What atlas do you like?

Size looks great for you by the way.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

househalfman said:


> Thanks BW! I figured Ill take this as a trial period to see if its worth the upgrade, so to speak, to the Atlas.
> 
> I remember you mentioning that on your OK review but I guess I was hoping that with the Triumph being smaller it won't be as bad.


Which Atlas would you be ordering?

The silver is certainly quite unique...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Pretty nice trial
> 
> What atlas do you like?
> 
> Size looks great for you by the way.





HamnJam said:


> Which Atlas would you be ordering?
> 
> The silver is certainly quite unique...


I like both the blue and the charcoal/black but I'll like go for the latter.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

MX793 said:


> I've concluded that even the shorter clasp on the Triumph/Atlas will be problematic for me. The clasp shell may be shorter, but the leaves are just as long (I'd guess nearly 50mm), which means that that bracelet won't sit quite right on a thin wrist. A youtube reviewer pointed out that the Triumph bracelet didn't sit right because the leaves were so long that they cause the first couple of links to poke out funny.
> 
> Guess my search for the perfect entry-lux/premium watch continues...


I installed an aftermarket Oyster Bracelet on the thriumph. Very confortable.

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> I installed an aftermarket Oyster Bracelet on the thriumph. Veri confortable.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


Which bracelet? Did you adapt the Monta endlinks or use the aftermarted links?


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

All the beautiful pictures in this thread have me sooo close to pulling the trigger on an Oceanking. Any additional thoughts or things I should know about the watch that I won't find on the Monta website?

Some background: I've owned a few Submariners, and while I loved the ceramic bezel and the versatility of the watch, I just didn't feel right wearing a watch everyone knew was an expensive piece, so I sold them. I think I prefer to fly under the radar. So ideally I'm looking for a high-quality, versatile diver (suit to bathing suit) that's not a straight homage. 

As far as I can tell, the Oceanking seems to fit the bill?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

HamnJam said:


> I already flipped my Skyquest and put in an order for the blue Atlas...
> 
> What are you plans with your Oceanking?


Did the same thing....flipped my blue SQ for the blue Atlas. I loved the SQ, but I had no need for the rotating bezel and I absolutely love the case shape of my Triumph. Even on 7.5in wrists I think the Triumph is perfect. Maybe the extra thickness will even improve the feel of the Triumph case shape....especially for us larger wristed folks.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

3005 said:


> All the beautiful pictures in this thread have me sooo close to pulling the trigger on an Oceanking. Any additional thoughts or things I should know about the watch that I won't find on the Monta website?
> 
> Some background: I've owned a few Submariners, and while I loved the ceramic bezel and the versatility of the watch, I just didn't feel right wearing a watch everyone knew was an expensive piece, so I sold them. I think I prefer to fly under the radar. So ideally I'm looking for a high-quality, versatile diver (suit to bathing suit) that's not a straight homage.
> 
> As far as I can tell, the Oceanking seems to fit the bill?


 I feel The Oceanking is the best diver under $2000, and will fit what you are looking for, and even though it has Sub vibes, it is its own thing, I highly recommend!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Which bracelet? Did you adapt the Monta endlinks or use the aftermarted links?


It uses end links compatible with the Rolex submariner or Current Explorer I. Let me look for a picture 








Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> It uses end links compatible with the Rolex submariner or Current Explorer I. Let me look for a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Rolex-style endlinks (male endlinks) won't work for me because they effectively increase the L2L by several mm. The female endlinks that Monta uses are my preferred style.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> It uses end links compatible with the Rolex submariner or Current Explorer I. Let me look for a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Rolex-style endlinks (male endlinks) won't work for me because they effectively increase the L2L by several mm. The female endlinks that Monta uses are my preferred style.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

MX793 said:


> I see. Rolex-style endlinks (male endlinks) won't work for me because they effectively increase the L2L by several mm. The female endlinks that Monta uses are my preferred style.


I prefer the female end links as well. I think with the Trimuph/Atlas being a little smaller they could pull off male endlinks, but the OK/SQ would be too long

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone order the Oceanking with the GMT bezel yet? I'm more interested in that one and would like some opinions/impressions.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

GreatLakesWatch said:


> Anyone order the Oceanking with the GMT bezel yet? I'm more interested in that one and would like some opinions/impressions.


Still a pre-order. Deliveries expected later this month or early next.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

3005 said:


> All the beautiful pictures in this thread have me sooo close to pulling the trigger on an Oceanking. Any additional thoughts or things I should know about the watch that I won't find on the Monta website?
> 
> Some background: I've owned a few Submariners, and while I loved the ceramic bezel and the versatility of the watch, I just didn't feel right wearing a watch everyone knew was an expensive piece, so I sold them. I think I prefer to fly under the radar. So ideally I'm looking for a high-quality, versatile diver (suit to bathing suit) that's not a straight homage.
> 
> As far as I can tell, the Oceanking seems to fit the bill?


Sounds like it should suit you just fine 

I did a review awhile back that should answer some questions that perhaps don't come up on the website. Have a search here and it should pop up.

Good luck.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Can't spend more than two days away fr this watch and it's bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

So I am now convinced that I want to get an Atlas and a no date Ocean King as my next two purchases. I will have enough for one in the next month or so, and the other would probably have to wait until around this time next year when I get next year’s bonus. I now have to decide which to get now, and which to get later. With that in mind, prepare for my ramblings/word vomit of a mad watch-oholic 

Should I get them both on bracelet, or just the Ocean king, and share the bracelet between them? 
1 bracelet pros: save about $200 and get a Monta Leather/rubber strap for “free”. If I planned on getting an additional Monta strap eventually, that would be a savings of over $400 for essentially a redundant bracelet
Cons: the watch heads are about 2mm different, so I would have to change the size each time i swap it. With the OK’s glide lock that may not be difficult, but if I am right between two links I may have to add a link each time. Even if that isn’t an issue, I would still have to deal with swapping fairly regularly. From how much everyone raves about the bracelet, I would imagine I would want them both on the bracelet most of the time. But is that convenience worth $400+? 

Next decision: which should I get first? 

Ocean king pros: 
1) I do really want the glide lock bracelet. If I go the single bracelet route, I would definitely buy this one first
2)I think the OK is a little more versatile (black lacquered or gilt OK vs Opalin white Atlas). Both are pretty versatile, so this is a more minor point. 
3) I already have a silver and a white dial watch (Hamtun H2 and Hamilton Khaki King), but I don’t have a black dial watch. I will likely sell the Hamtun when I get the OK and sell the Hamilton when I get the Atlas, so there wouldn’t be a redundancy eventually.

Atlas pros: 
1) I already have 2 dive watches, but I don’t have a GMT or a dress watch. 
2) The Atlas is very unique, so there is a much smaller chance that something else catches my eye and messes up all of these plans in the next year. Right now I am fairly certain I want both, but 12 months is a long time. For the OK, there are tons of dive watches that could potentially sway me over the next year

Anyways, that is the extent of my ramblings. What do you all think of my thought process and dilemmas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

badgerracer said:


> So I am now convinced that I want to get an Atlas and a no date Ocean King as my next two purchases. I will have enough for one in the next month or so, and the other would probably have to wait until around this time next year when I get next year's bonus. I now have to decide which to get now, and which to get later. With that in mind, prepare for my ramblings/word vomit of a mad watch-oholic
> 
> Should I get them both on bracelet, or just the Ocean king, and share the bracelet between them?
> 1 bracelet pros: save about $200 and get a Monta Leather/rubber strap for "free". If I planned on getting an additional Monta strap eventually, that would be a savings of over $400 for essentially a redundant bracelet
> ...


Flipping the bracelet back and forth is a pain. I'd buy both on bracelet and add additional straps later. Since you already have divers, I'd go Atlas and then add an Oceanking later if it still has your interest. The diver market is really competitive, so I wouldn't be surprised if you decide on something else when the time comes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> Flipping the bracelet back and forth is a pain. I'd buy both on bracelet and add additional straps later. Since you already have divers, I'd go Atlas and then add an Oceanking later if it still has your interest. The diver market is really competitive, so I wouldn't be surprised if you decide on something else when the time comes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think writing all of that out helped me realize exactly what you said. $400+ for a bracelet seems steep, but it will avoid a lot of pain and they will likely both be on bracelet quite a bit anyway. Seems like it will be worth it in the long run.

My other thought to get the Atlas first is that with how popular the Ocean King is, Monta is more likely make new versions next year that might tickle my fancy even more (if you are listening Monta, a lacquered dial gilt OK please!!!). So Atlas on Bracelet it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

badgerracer said:


> I think writing all of that out helped me realize exactly what you said. $400+ for a bracelet seems steep, but it will avoid a lot of pain and they will likely both be on bracelet quite a bit anyway. Seems like it will be worth it in the long run.
> 
> My other thought to get the Atlas first is that with how popular the Ocean King is, Monta is more likely make new versions next year that might tickle my fancy even more (if you are listening Monta, a lacquered dial gilt OK please!!!). So Atlas on Bracelet it is!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are only making 50 no date oceanking's

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> They are only making 50 no date oceanking's
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


They said only 50 of each in 2019. I assume that means they will replenish the stock next year, but I could be wrong. I might message Monta about it before I pull the trigger on the Atlas. I would hate to miss out on the No Date OK!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

badgerracer said:


> They said only 50 of each in 2019. I assume that means they will replenish the stock next year, but I could be wrong. I might message Monta about it before I pull the trigger on the Atlas. I would hate to miss out on the No Date OK!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They've often said that their watches are limited only by production, not for marketing or anything like that. I take that to mean there'll be more next year.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

It's too bad the 24 bezel on the OK is unidirectional.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


>


Looking lovely


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Creeping up on 7 months of daily wear. I still smile when I look at this thing. I didn't know honeymoons last this long. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Creeping up on 7 months of daily wear. I still smile when I look at this thing. I didn't know honeymoons last this long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome T

You are one of the most faithful around here 

Keep it up!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I really like this combo


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been wearing the eza and Monta a lot lately.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

MX793 said:


> I've concluded that even the shorter clasp on the Triumph/Atlas will be problematic for me. The clasp shell may be shorter, but the leaves are just as long (I'd guess nearly 50mm), which means that that bracelet won't sit quite right on a thin wrist. A youtube reviewer pointed out that the Triumph bracelet didn't sit right because the leaves were so long that they cause the first couple of links to poke out funny.
> 
> Guess my search for the perfect entry-lux/premium watch continues...


I have this problem too. Seeing how much they pride themselves on the comfort of their bracelet this is quite a big flaw. It makes it quite uncomfortable and unsightly.

Fortunately the Ginault bracelet fits my Triumph perfectly, doesn't have that problem and benefits from the adjustable clasp!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

cheesa said:


> I have this problem too. Seeing how much they pride themselves on the comfort of their bracelet this is quite a big flaw. It makes it quite uncomfortable and unsightly.
> 
> Fortunately the Ginault bracelet fits my Triumph perfectly, doesn't have that problem and benefits from the adjustable clasp!


They are very close in size and function to the clasps Rolex uses. I have a 7in wrist and have zero issue. I understand how a smaller wrist(<6in)? it may be unwieldy but I think for the majority of people it works. What size wrist do you have?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

cheesa said:


> I have this problem too. Seeing how much they pride themselves on the comfort of their bracelet this is quite a big flaw. It makes it quite uncomfortable and unsightly.
> 
> Fortunately the Ginault bracelet fits my Triumph perfectly, doesn't have that problem and benefits from the adjustable clasp!


I had this same problem with my Triumph and my wrists are 6.75". I thought I was being too persnickety about it, but maybe not? Interesting that the Ginault bracelet fit. Have any pictures of that?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> They are very close in size and function to the clasps Rolex uses. I have a 7in wrist and have zero issue. I understand how a smaller wrist(<6in)? it may be unwieldy but I think for the majority of people it works. What size wrist do you have?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think 6.75 is probably the lower threshold for Monta's bracelets to be a near guaranteed fit. A very wide/flat 6.5 might work. IIRC, the reviewer who had an issue with the long leaves/deployant on the Triumph has somewhere between a 6.5 and 6.75 wrist.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> They are very close in size and function to the clasps Rolex uses. I have a 7in wrist and have zero issue. I understand how a smaller wrist(<6in)? it may be unwieldy but I think for the majority of people it works. What size wrist do you have?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The outer clasp, maybe, but the folding deployant leaves are longer (longer than the outer clasp) and don't appear to have a great deal of curvature. The Rolex/Ginault clasps look to have more curvature.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I had this same problem with my Triumph and my wrists are 6.75". I thought I was being too persnickety about it, but maybe not? Interesting that the Ginault bracelet fit. Have any pictures of that?


I can confirm that the Ginault bracelet fits on the Monta; however, I have no pictures :-(

The Ginault endlinks do sit just a tiny bit loose on the Monta, but it's barely noticable, and having the slide lock feature is also a plus.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

MX793 said:


> I think 6.75 is probably the lower threshold for Monta's bracelets to be a near guaranteed fit. A very wide/flat 6.5 might work. IIRC, the reviewer who had an issue with the long leaves/deployant on the Triumph has somewhere between a 6.5 and 6.75 wrist.


 I agree, I have 6.5 and the clasp is simply too big (on the Oceanking)


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I can confirm that the Ginault bracelet fits on the Monta; however, I have no pictures :-(
> 
> The Ginault endlinks do sit just a tiny bit loose on the Monta, but it's barely noticable, and having the slide lock feature is also a plus.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Would love to see pictures if able. Or anyone else that has added this bracelet to one of Monta's watches.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

MX793 said:


> JLS36 said:
> 
> 
> > They are very close in size and function to the clasps Rolex uses. I have a 7in wrist and have zero issue. I understand how a smaller wrist(<6in)? it may be unwieldy but I think for the majority of people it works. What size wrist do you have?
> ...





dorningarts said:


> MX793 said:
> 
> 
> > I think 6.75 is probably the lower threshold for Monta's bracelets to be a near guaranteed fit. A very wide/flat 6.5 might work. IIRC, the reviewer who had an issue with the long leaves/deployant on the Triumph has somewhere between a 6.5 and 6.75 wrist.
> ...


Thanks for confirming this guys. I was in the market for a Triumph and saw a video bluefish watch reviews or something where the only complaint was the overly long bracelet fold over clap.

This feedback confirms the watch won't work for my 6.25 inch wrist.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Ryeguy said:


> I love the looks of the Skyquest with the exception of that bent GMT hand. That just looks like a third-world engineering solution to a design issue.
> 
> The problem Monta is challenged with is the Sellita GMT movement (the same as the ETA 2893-2) has the GMT hand as the lowest hand in the hand stack (GMT, then hour, then minute, then second). With the GMT hand this low, it cannot clear the bold indices used on the dial. Putting a bend in the GMT hand is, let's just say, a less than elegant solution.
> 
> ...


I think this is a dilemma for Monta. The reason for the thicker indices/markers is the Rolex way, creating a more 3D visial effect of the dial. Steinhart's dial and indices are a joke, it copies the look, but did not learn the essence nor did they understand of why a Rolex dial looks that amazing.


----------



## youronur (Apr 5, 2019)

99watches said:


> Thanks for confirming this guys. I was in the market for a Triumph and saw a video bluefish watch reviews or something where the only complaint was the overly long bracelet fold over clap.
> 
> This feedback confirms the watch won't work for my 6.25 inch wrist.


I have a 6.5 inch wrist and the buckle does indeed go across the entire bottom of my wrist. It is slightly "off centre" right now - either to the left or to the right depending on what combination of links I put either side of the clasp. But my wrist is just big enough that it is just about ok. Monta have also told me they are making half links, so once that happens I'll be able to get the clasp to sit perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> I think writing all of that out helped me realize exactly what you said. $400+ for a bracelet seems steep, but it will avoid a lot of pain and they will likely both be on bracelet quite a bit anyway. Seems like it will be worth it in the long run.
> 
> My other thought to get the Atlas first is that with how popular the Ocean King is, Monta is more likely make new versions next year that might tickle my fancy even more (if you are listening Monta, a lacquered dial gilt OK please!!!). So Atlas on Bracelet it is!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just placed the order on an silver Atlas. I looked at my finances and I think I might be able to gather the funds for the no date Ocean King as well before the pre-order ends. Excited to join the Monta owners club and will start counting down the days until August!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

badgerracer said:


> Just placed the order on an silver Atlas. I looked at my finances and I think I might be able to gather the funds for the no date Ocean King as well before the pre-order ends. Excited to join the Monta owners club and will start counting down the days until August!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice I love the red seconds hand.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

badgerracer said:


> Just placed the order on an silver Atlas. I looked at my finances and I think I might be able to gather the funds for the no date Ocean King as well before the pre-order ends. Excited to join the Monta owners club and will start counting down the days until August!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> Just placed the order on an silver Atlas. I looked at my finances and I think I might be able to gather the funds for the no date Ocean King as well before the pre-order ends. Excited to join the Monta owners club and will start counting down the days until August!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the Atlas, but I had to back out unfortunately. I plan to get one later on...just sucks I'll miss out on the pre-order price!

Welcome to the Monta fam!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I ordered the Atlas, but I had to back unfortunately. I plan to get one later on...just sucks I'll miss out on the pre-order price!
> 
> Welcome to the Monta fam!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Just a heads up I was emailing with Justin and he made it sound like the Atlas will likely sell out before the pre-order ends. In one of their Instagram posts I think they mentioned that the pre-order will likely be the extent of their 2019 stock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Also Justin confirmed in an email to me that they have no plans to add a red seconds hand to the date OK. He said they wanted to keep the no date version more unique in that regard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> Just a heads up I was emailing with Justin and he made it sound like the Atlas will likely sell out before the pre-order ends. In one of their Instagram posts I think they mentioned that the pre-order will likely be the extent of their 2019 stock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer. Well, the good news is they plan to make it a permanent watch in their stable...so I guess I'll get one eventually.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedevil704 (Jan 22, 2016)

In the same boat as badgerracer deciding between the Atlas and OK. With the caveat that almost no one has personally handled an Atlas, what do you all think is a more versatile, everyday watch....the opalin Atlas or the black ceramic/black dial OK?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

bluedevil704 said:


> In the same boat as badgerracer deciding between the Atlas and OK. With the caveat that almost no one has personally handled an Atlas, what do you all think is a more versatile, everyday watch....the opalin Atlas or the black ceramic/black dial OK?


I'd say it depends on your taste and typical style of dress. I tend to be more casual, so I gravitate towards the Oceanking...even though its design and finish still gives off a luxury vibe. I have the Triumph and even though it's advertised as a field watch, it's more dressy to me than a watch I'd be willing to wear on an outdoor adventure. The Atlas shares the same design as the Triumph except for the higher portion of polished edge on the bezel.


----------



## bluedevil704 (Jan 22, 2016)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I'd say it depends on your taste and typical style of dress. I tend to be more casual, so I gravitate towards the Oceanking...even though its design and finish still gives off a luxury vibe. I have the Triumph and even though it's advertised as a field watch, it's more dressy to me than a watch I'd be willing to wear on an outdoor adventure. The Atlas shares the same design as the Triumph except for the higher portion of polished edge on the bezel.


Basically business casual M-F and jeans/tshirt on the weekends. Unfortunately, I think that lends towards both watches being good options haha.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

bluedevil704 said:


> In the same boat as badgerracer deciding between the Atlas and OK. With the caveat that almost no one has personally handled an Atlas, what do you all think is a more versatile, everyday watch....the opalin Atlas or the black ceramic/black dial OK?


Both are quite versatile but I think the black OK might be more of a neutral so slightly ahead. I think the black Atlas would be more versatile than the ok tho.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

bluedevil704 said:


> In the same boat as badgerracer deciding between the Atlas and OK. With the caveat that almost no one has personally handled an Atlas, what do you all think is a more versatile, everyday watch....the opalin Atlas or the black ceramic/black dial OK?


I think both watches are versatile enough that they each serve as a one watch collection. I think the Silver Atlas would work better in a more formal occasion, but I don't think it would look out of place casually, especially if you dress it down with a nato or something. I think of it a lot like the white Oyster Perpetual.

Of course these days no one is really going to care/notice what watch you wear, so which do you think you think you enjoy more. Also do you find a timing bezel or a GMT hand more useful?

My solution of course it to try and move my finances around to purchase both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

I think the Atlas will wear very much like the 369 explorers I on the wrist. But I might be wrong.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Anyone going to Windup? Would love to see some others impressions/pics of the Monta’s watches at the event. I would love to know if the Opalin Atlas looks more white or silver in person? Also I would love pics of the gilt OK (I’m demanding I know). 

Wish my work schedule would allow me to go this weekend. Instead I’ll just have to mooch off everyone else’s posts from the event


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

to Monta owners with bracelets, do any of you notice there is a bit of play on the buckle clasp, and it doesn't close shut tightly but leaves a bit of wiggle? If you tap on it / move your hands / land ur wrist on a surface, it produces a metal tapping sound. It feels a bit cheap and kinda annoys me.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

shane.shepherd said:


> to Monta owners with bracelets, do any of you notice there is a bit of play on the buckle clasp, and it doesn't close shut tightly but leaves a bit of wiggle? If you tap on it / move your hands / land ur wrist on a surface, it produces a metal tapping sound. It feels a bit cheap and kinda annoys me.


I've owned two Montas with bracelets and I've handled several others; I've never seen this issue. Call the guys at Monta - they'll make it right.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

shane.shepherd said:


> to Monta owners with bracelets, do any of you notice there is a bit of play on the buckle clasp, and it doesn't close shut tightly but leaves a bit of wiggle? If you tap on it / move your hands / land ur wrist on a surface, it produces a metal tapping sound. It feels a bit cheap and kinda annoys me.


My fold over safety clasp (the part with the logo) has a little slack if that's what you mean. The clasp itself is snug.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I've owned two Montas with bracelets and I've handled several others; I've never seen this issue. Call the guys at Monta - they'll make it right.


Are you sure? I emailed Justin with the video of the issue, he told me this is normal and is on every Monta Watch, it's some sort of engineering tolerance.



boatswain said:


> My fold over safety clasp (the part with the logo) has a little slack if that's what you mean. The clasp itself is snug.


Yes that's what I meant, there is a bit of slack, and if you tap on it, it produces a metal clinging sound.

Even if you don't tap it, when you move around ur wrist, sometimes you hear it, when you land your wrist on a surface to rest, you hear it too.

I never had this issue on any other clasp buckle (logo part), whether it's orient, seiko, Rolex, any other brand.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

shane.shepherd said:


> Are you sure? I emailed Justin with the video of the issue, he told me this is normal and is on every Monta Watch, it's some sort of engineering tolerance.
> 
> Yes that's what I meant, there is a bit of slack, and if you tap on it, it produces a metal clinging sound.
> 
> ...


What position do you have your quick adjust clasp in? Mine is in the closest setting and it clinks too. During the winter I removed a link and had it extended to the farthest setting and never noticed it. It's actually the bracelet of mine bumping the clasp near the quick adjust and not the fliplock portion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

trf2271 said:


> What position do you have your quick adjust clasp in? Mine is in the closest setting and it clinks too. During the winter I removed a link and had it extended to the farthest setting and never noticed it. It's actually the bracelet of mine bumping the clasp near the quick adjust and not the fliplock portion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have it on the furtherest setting. I am talking about the clasp keeper, the one with the logo, not the actual clasp bumping to the bracelet.

Anyways, it's hard to explain, but below is the link to the video which I sent to Justin demonstrating the issue, not sure if it's against the forum rules.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UHiUZbImn7mZIR0Fjd8TjMpOJ_uABBTC


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Only watch I've owned with a foldover safety clasp had some play in the safety clasp at would clink and rattle. Granted, that was an inexpensive watch with a cheap, stamped clasp.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Mine isn't as audible as yours at the logo, but near the quick adjust is louder.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hXd67zlwZYTBRAlmvWdqydpyL4_ADSYq/view?usp=drivesdk

This is how it sounds extended all the way.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1peUUm6286sDYlNeqSQi4Z61eacpDLGJu/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Having watched a lot of video reviews of Monta watches, I noticed that the foldover keeper is a bit loose on several of the review pieces. I've also seen this on some video reviews of other watches, though typically more affordable watches (mid hundreds of dollars). I've seen some watches that are priced a little higher up the chain ($1000-1500 range) that aren't loose at the time of review, but based on the way the friction detente on the keeper is designed, I fully expect will loosen and start to rattle after some time and use causes them to wear (the previous Longines Hydroconquest, for example).


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

MX793 said:


> Having watched a lot of video reviews of Monta watches, I noticed that the foldover keeper is a bit loose on several of the review pieces. I've also seen this on some video reviews of other watches, though typically more affordable watches (mid hundreds of dollars). I've seen some watches that are priced a little higher up the chain ($1000-1500 range) that aren't loose at the time of review, but based on the way the friction detente on the keeper is designed, I fully expect will loosen and start to rattle after some time and use causes them to wear (the previous Longines Hydroconquest, for example).


The monta clasp isn't friction based, it snaps in here:









And the fliplock here:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> The monta clasp isn't friction based, it snaps in here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other watches (Hydroconquest) I was referring to use a friction keeper (pressed dimples in the foldover keeper that pop into holes/dents in the clasp body, no spring-loaded balls or moving parts).

Also, the Monta "button snap" works on a friction fit principle between the head and the hole. There are no moving parts for the retention feature. If something like the clasp Steinhart and many others use is considered a friction clasp, Monta's design falls in the same boat.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi guys, I went to Monta's office in STL to resolve the issue since I live here as well, Justin gave me a new clasp that was solid and barely any play. I am happy to report that the the noise is now gone.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Some wrist shots, on bracelet, and on ToxicNato seatbelt black.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

shane.shepherd said:


> Some wrist shots, on bracelet, and on ToxicNato seatbelt black.
> 
> View attachment 14116727
> 
> ...


Sweet! Just ordered a Toxic Shiznit in navy blue....I bet it would look incredible on that blue Triumph!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Sweet! Just ordered a Toxic Shiznit in navy blue....I bet it would look incredible on that blue Triumph!


Here is with Toxic Shiznit Navy Blue. I absolutely love the sunburst brushed finish on the bezel, looks incredibly and never seen it in any other watch.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

shane.shepherd said:


> Here is with Toxic Shiznit Navy Blue. I absolutely love the sunburst brushed finish on the bezel, looks incredibly and never seen it in any other watch.
> 
> View attachment 14116765


Man, that looks awesome! I went through a NATO kick a while back but ended up selling them all. I saw a Shiznit in person for the first time this week and was blown away by how nice they feel for the price. It happened to be navy blue and I thought it would look fantastic on my Seiko blue Alpinist; can't wait to get it now!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Well ladies and gentlemen,

After 2 years of lusting I have finally joined the Monta club. (Thanks to a fellow WUS)

Finally added one more green watch to my collection.

The green dialed Triumph is much more interesting than any reviews, photos, or descriptions has addressed. Heck my wife even likes the changing green color.

Thanks Monta! Great watch! 
Everyone is right- this watch is worth wayyyyyyyyy more than its price. You all did a great job.

My biggest surprise is how big it LOOKS. Its smaller than my Alpinist, but it LOOKS as big as my 40mm Evant diver. but wears smaller than both.






























Now if they only added a red limited edition. (Sorry Monta- i hadda ask one more time)


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

looks brownish.

And yes, Toxic Shiznit has the best NATO on the market. I owned Blu-Shark AlphaPremier, PhenanmeNATO, but Toxic beats them all, in terms of stitching, and hardware.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Well ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> After 2 years of lusting I have finally joined the Monta club. (Thanks to a fellow WUS)
> 
> ...


Congratulations I wear my Monta quite frequently, it's just amazing on wrist. The bracelet... Wow.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Congratulations I wear my Monta quite frequently, it's just amazing on wrist. The bracelet... Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monta + Grand Cherokee.. I like your style! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Monta + Grand Cherokee.. I like your style!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our tastes seem similar..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlaswatches (Jan 24, 2019)

Is anyone able to confirm if the Ginault bracelet fits the Oceanking/Skyquest? I have hear it fits the Triumph but no word on the other two. I understand the Monta bracelet is unquestionably the best, but it would be good to know if it would be nearly interchangeable with the Ginault. It could open up so many possibilities...


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

The more I look at this watch, the more I like it. I own a Rolex datejust and GMT batman, and owned Omegas, Tudors before, and the quality of this watch is EASILY on par with them. The bracelet is the best I ve ever worn (sub glidelock comes in 2nd) in terms of comfort and finishing, and the attention to detail is unmatched.

The impeccable brushed and polished finishing is simply stunning under light. You might dislike the design, but you simply cannot talk down on the quality. Someone needs to do a video review of the blue dial, all these reviews are green / silver / black, it's a gorgeous sunburst.

I am fortunate enough to live in STL and to be able to visit Monta's office and handle all of their current and future watches in real life. You really need to see them IRL to get a feel of the quality.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Atlaswatches said:


> Is anyone able to confirm if the Ginault bracelet fits the Oceanking/Skyquest? I have hear it fits the Triumph but no word on the other two. I understand the Monta bracelet is unquestionably the best, but it would be good to know if it would be nearly interchangeable with the Ginault. It could open up so many possibilities...


All Monta watches have the same lug measurement so straps and bracelets work between all models . Also the everest straps for the Rolex 20mm also fit the oceanking/triumph/atlas/skyquest. So I would say a high probability the Ginault bracelet fits it, although not sure what situation I would use Ginault over Monta bracelt.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlaswatches (Jan 24, 2019)

Agreed, it was actually the opposite I was considering. I have several watches that I know work with the Ginault and being able to use the Monta bracelet would be just another reason for me to jump on the Monta train. I have not yet amassed a large collection so I try to look for interchangeability when possible.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Atlaswatches said:


> Is anyone able to confirm if the Ginault bracelet fits the Oceanking/Skyquest? I have hear it fits the Triumph but no word on the other two. I understand the Monta bracelet is unquestionably the best, but it would be good to know if it would be nearly interchangeable with the Ginault. It could open up so many possibilities...


I tried my Ginault bracelet on my Triumph and SQ and it fit. It was not as tight as the Monta bracelet, but it worked. There was an ever so slight gap between the end link and the case.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

The Oceanking is now one of the nicest watches I own. I was impressed that the lume lasted till morning and it hasn’t deviated off atomic time by one second since I put it on. Oddly enough theres a sweet spot in the sizing either because the bracelet is narrow or just the softness of the edges or something but I haven’t needed to use the micro adjust- even when it is worn a little tight it’s still comfortable! I scoffed at the cost of these and it’s audacity of only the 2nd release of a micro brand....but still kept searching threads and messaging owners to see if it was really all it was cracked up to be. I finally sourced one here from a seller with a small refined collection of nice watches that I also appreciated and from this style similarity and feedback from others I decided to jump on it. So glad I did as it’s fit and function is perfect and I can’t stop looking at my wrist!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tycho Brahe said:


> The Oceanking is now one of the nicest watches I own. I was impressed that the lume lasted till morning and it hasn't deviated off atomic time by one second since I put it on. Oddly enough theres a sweet spot in the sizing either because the bracelet is narrow or just the softness of the edges or something but I haven't needed to use the micro adjust- even when it is worn a little tight it's still comfortable! I scoffed at the cost of these and it's audacity of only the 2nd release of a micro brand....but still kept searching threads and messaging owners to see if it was really all it was cracked up to be. I finally sourced one here from a seller with a small refined collection of nice watches that I also appreciated and from this style similarity and feedback from others I decided to jump on it. So glad I did as it's fit and function is perfect and I can't stop looking at my wrist!


Nice lume shot 

The lume is pretty great for how small some of the plots are. If they ever made a watch with large plots it would be very impressive I reckon.

I'm glad it worked out for you. Always satisfying to hunt down a watch and have it meet or exceed your expectations


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Some people said the triumph looks better without the numbers. If you remove them and extend the lengths of the indices, it looks like a dress watch.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Saw something on Instagram, seems like Monta and hodinke may be working on something. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## youronur (Apr 5, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Saw something on Instagram, seems like Monta and hodinke may be working on something.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Oh really? What did you see?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Saw something on Instagram, seems like Monta and hodinke may be working on something.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Do tell...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Do tell...


Just talk









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Just talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monta had a live video up on instagram earlier today. I happened to catch it at just the right time. Someone asked about Hodinkee, and he said their visit to St. Louis had nothing to do with Monta.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Just talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monta had a live video up on instagram earlier today. I happened to catch it at just the right time. Someone asked about Hodinkee, and he said their visit to St. Louis had nothing to do with Monta.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ChronoB said:


> Monta had a live video up on instagram earlier today. I happened to catch it at just the right time. Someone asked about Hodinkee, and he said their visit to St. Louis had nothing to do with Monta.


Ahh OK then.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone know the timeline on more blue dial Skyquests being available? I emailed Monta no response as of yet


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

trf2271 said:


> Creeping up on 7 months of daily wear. I still smile when I look at this thing. I didn't know honeymoons last this long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pic might be the one that pushes me over the edge on the OK, well done


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

denmanproject said:


> This pic might be the one that pushes me over the edge on the OK, well done


He's got some slick photo skills for sure

Need more nudging still?


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

boatswain said:


> He's got some slick photo skills for sure
> 
> Need more nudging still?


Oh I've seen yours, they are not helping either!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

denmanproject said:


> Oh I've seen yours, they are not helping either!


Sorry

Are you thinking gloss black or a different model?

Anything holding you back that we can help answer here or should we go the other way and tell
You why not to get it ?

Good luck deciding!


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Sorry
> 
> Are you thinking gloss black or a different model?
> 
> ...


Thinking either the black OK or blue SQ to go add to this group


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

denmanproject said:


> Thinking either the black OK or blue SQ to go add to this group
> 
> View attachment 14129349


Nice trio

Both sound like Great choices and are my favourites for the OK and SQ

...

The blue SQ would give you a different dial colour but you already have a slick GMT.

I'm pretty biased but I think the black OK is hard to be as versatile all arounder

So I suppose depends if you are looking for.

No wrong answer here though, either would be great it's not a intellectual purchase so
Go with makes your hard sing more.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

denmanproject said:


> Anyone know the timeline on more blue dial Skyquests being available? I emailed Monta no response as of yet


Per their Instagram feed, sounds like they won't be restocked until August.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

denmanproject said:


> Thinking either the black OK or blue SQ to go add to this group
> 
> Can please provide some info on this case?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

MuckyMark said:


> denmanproject said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking either the black OK or blue SQ to go add to this group
> ...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Usually I get bored with a piece quickly. Not with this one!


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

jgordonfresh said:


> View attachment 14135517
> 
> 
> Usually I get bored with a piece quickly. Not with this one!


 Man I love that gilt, are you tempted by the new bezel coming out? Looks fantastic!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

A few days ago. Wear this one two too three times a week.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Just saw this on Instagram. Is Monta going back to the AD model? I thought that didn't really work out that well for them with the OK gen 1. I mean I'm sure they know more than I do about, I just hope their prices don't go up to cover ADs anytime soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

badgerracer said:


> Just saw this on Instagram. Is Monta going back to the AD model? I thought that didn't really work out that well for them with the OK gen 1. I mean I'm sure they know more than I do about, I just hope their prices don't go up to cover ADs anytime soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Assume the are keeping prices from their direct sales and retailers the same.i think they learned their lesson. I don't doubt prices will gradually increase over time.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Assume the are keeping prices from their direct sales and retailers the same.i think they learned their lesson. I don't doubt prices will gradually increase over time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If there's enough profit in there that an AD can sell these at the same price that Monta does when sold direct and both parties can make an acceptable profit... Kinda makes you think.


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

If there is anything less than a 100% margin between the direct manufacturing and shipping costs and the selling price, I'd be surprised. 

I don't have any insider knowledge for Monta in particular, but there is generaly too much risk and overhead cost in fashion/jewelry/etc. to pursue it for anything less than 100% margin. 200%+ margins are not rare.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

MX793 said:


> If there's enough profit in there that an AD can sell these at the same price that Monta does when sold direct and both parties can make an acceptable profit... Kinda makes you think.


Think of how much we are overpaying? The way I look at it, I need to feel comfortable with the price, I know the sellers are making money. Take Hong Kong micros for instance. A few phone calls, and emails and you can find yourself around the supply chain. Movement and bracelt and the biggest cost. A brand like NTH and others for example the actual metal cost $200-250, max maybe(could be lower) , someone like halios and the seaforth probably less because no bracelt, but he does use a more expensive movement. There are a lot of intangibles but the real metal cost is sometimes easy to figure or approximate. I am willing to pay 500-700 for those micros, I get good customer service and a reliable product. What Monta costs to make I don't know my guess is $500-1000.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Think of how much we are overpaying? The way I look at it, I need to feel comfortable with the price, I know the sellers are making money. Take Hong Kong micros for instance. A few phone calls, and emails and you can find yourself around the supply chain. Movement and bracelt and the biggest cost. A brand like NTH and others for example the actual metal cost $200-250, max maybe(could be lower) , someone like halios and the seaforth probably less because no bracelt, but he does use a more expensive movement. There are a lot of intangibles but the real metal cost is sometimes easy to figure or approximate. I am willing to pay 500-700 for those micros, I get good customer service and a reliable product. What Monta costs to make I don't know my guess is $500-1000.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Not just about Monta, but the whole industry.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

MX793 said:


> Not just about Monta, but the whole industry.


Agreed I tried to elude to that, we pay a lot more than they are worth and it gets worse the higher up to go until the hand made stuff imo.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

98z28 said:


> If there is anything less than a 100% margin between the direct manufacturing and shipping costs and the selling price, I'd be surprised.
> 
> I don't have any insider knowledge for Monta in particular, but there is generaly too much risk and overhead cost in fashion/jewelry/etc. to pursue it for anything less than 100% margin. 200%+ margins are not rare.


I agree, being in business is tough, you need a large margin to survive, and if successful, which is rare, you should make lots of money. There are so many hidden risks and expenses, I think it is hard to nit pick what Monta is charging, and then come to the conclusion they are "overpriced" That said to each his own, but I bought mine with my eyes open. I was self-employed for over 25 years, so I know how hard it is, I for one think Monta is a fair deal, and franky hard to beat


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

The finish of the mk1 is still great. I still think Monta offers a great value.
Here the OK1 and Arenal Volcano 








Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

dorningarts said:


> I agree, being in business is tough, you need a large margin to survive, and if successful, which is rare, you should make lots of money. There are so many hidden risks and expenses, I think it is hard to nit pick what Monta is charging, and then come to the conclusion they are "overpriced" That said to each his own, but I bought mine with my eyes open. I was self-employed for over 25 years, so I know how hard it is, I for one think Monta is a fair deal, and franky hard to beat


Ditto here. I got it used and think it was a TOTLLY fair price. 
Even new they are worth it.
Again it's a balance between quality and the value you get from it.
Monta is right up there in quality, and for the money it is totally a great value!
My Omega Dynamic has the same movement and it's still rock solid after 18 years.
I expect the same from Monta. And I hope it holds value as well too.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok You heard it here first. (! ? ! ?)

Monta Monday!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Monta Monday

Check out the evening light on the dial.

Gorgeous.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

From a few days ago, thought the sunlight looked cool.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

Apologies for low light. I was tired.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta-Monday, bracelet hasn't ever left the watch.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Monta-Monday, bracelet hasn't ever left the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nor should it!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

We go everywhere together:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> We go everywhere together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So awesome!


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

boatswain said:


> So awesome!


It's a nice watch! something about it reminds me of Omega Seamaster


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DanBYU said:


> It's a nice watch! something about it reminds me of Omega Seamaster


The size is similar and the sword hands help


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

It's good to be a watch lover/collector in this era, so many micros coming up with designs that just hit home. Brands like Monta, and Ginault also kept the level of production quality high, for a fraction of what major Swiss brands command.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Monta Monday.
Coffee n whipped cream before starting on finishing work in the new bathroom.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Monta Monday.
> Coffee n whipped cream before starting on finishing work in the new bathroom.
> 
> View attachment 14219995


That is an amazing shot. Love the dial design, with that Omega + Explorer I elements. I think Monta is the Omega of microbrands. Lucky to be a watch collector this day and age having new microbrands like Monta and Ginault pushing the boundaries of fine workmanship, so we can all enjoy luxury quality watches at the sub 2K range.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Monta Oceanking Gen 2 Gilt Dial Initial Impressions:*

A little late to the party, but I've arrived.

The Oceanking has been one of those watches, like the NTH Subs, that didn't click with me at first, but overtime grew on me to the point of WIS lust.

*The Lead Up:*

I wanted to try one out-to see the well-reviewed quality and design in person.

However, with a 6.5-inch wrist, the l2l had me doubting that it'd work for me in the metal. So I remained somewhat hesitant.

I figured if I could find a pre-owned one at a good enough price, I'd at least be willing to temporary tie up the funds in a catch and release.

I had been specifically keeping an eye out for a gen 2 black at a good price.

But when a fellow member offered me a gen 2 gilt kit at a price that I couldn't pass up, I bit. Sub meets Fifty Fathoms itch?

I decided that the contrast presented by the matte black dial with gilt hands and indices vs. the shiny black bezel with white markings represented a cool middle path between a Sub and a Black Bay that fit my personal style.

I like the forthcoming gilt bezel models too, but it's a lot of gilt, and I wasn't willing to commit to such a completely gilted look, nor to the retail price.

I received the watch yesterday, and I have to say, I'm impressed with the whole package (which I realize isn't really saying anything new).

*Accompaniments:*

The box and packaging is impressive in the luxury that they convey.

The rubber strap-best I've seen (unsurprising given Monta's sister brand).

The nato strap also struck me as high quality, especially the hardware and cut, although it's not my favorite feeling premium nato fabric (just personal preference).

The bracelet-what more needs to be said? Best articulation I've yet experienced in this class, and a quality clasp with glidelock-type functioning. Yes, the claps is a bit long. Also, the female end links present a distinct look vis-à-vis the watch head from that of male end links. I prefer the shorter functional l2l of female end links, but I'm admittedly more used to the look of male end links, as they're more common. I'm curious as to whether I'll increasingly adjust to the look of female end links over time, since I prefer how the bracelet tapers around the wrist with them. I'm glad I've been in a bracelet phase lately, such that I can fully appreciate the quality of this one!

*Dial and Lume:*

I dig the matte dial in person. In some lights it gives me that warm, chocolate look; in other lights, it looks straight black; and in a few lighting scenarios, it even hints at inky black.

The white date wheel gave me some initial pause, but it did seem to balance the other cardinal indices in pictures, and it likewise does so in the metal. I'm also fine with thinking of it as a Sub nod.

The minty blue lume looks good, but with a gilt colorway, I may have preferred green lume throughout.

*Case:*

The case is overall great. The look of a generally smooth shape, with the occasional and often soft angle, on top, sides, and ends. The polished sides, brushed lug tops, and polished beveling. The moderately sized curvy crown guards. It all flows together smoothly and handsomely. Being smaller wrist-ed, I'd just have preferred if the moderate length lugs would have curved down a bit more for some more wrist hugging.

*Bezel:*

The bezel action is tight and loud. Very cool. I'd have preferred if the 12-o'clock bezel triangle outline was gilt (while leaving the inner triangle lume filled), to tie the bezel and dial together, but it's a minor thing. I also like the moderately spaced in-cuts around the bezel, a utilitarian aesthetic that is not immediately derivative of the bezel grip styles used by the most popular competitors.

*Crown:*

The crown-ya, a tad difficult to get a confident hold of, but it otherwise functions smoothly and looks excellent. The diamond ring-like aesthetic adds a touch of dress diver class.

*Size:*

Now about the size. My initial impression is that ya, it's at my max at 6.5. But at least for now I think it just fits in terms of both length and diameter. It's cushion cases of this size that I tend to think just look too big on me, especially with my sleeves rolled up.

I'm currently of the mind that the relative thinness of the watch, it's classic case shape, the female end links, and having a tad more leeway with a dive watch, make this watch just work for me. I've looked up shots of Submariners on guys with 6.5, and it looks similar, given the male endlinks.

*Looking Forward:*

So ya, those are my initial impressions. In short, I'm impressed with the Oceanking, and Monta by extension.

I could even see myself with a 3-watch collection comprised of just this Oceanking, a slate Atlas, and a G-Shock.

But I'm a WIS. I just as readily have the thought: "great, this is matte and gilt, which justifies also trying the mk3 CW Trident Pro 600 in glossy black, rather than navy blue, to also justify keeping my mk2 smurf blue "

Oy vey, I need to flip some other watches soon!













































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> The Oceanking has been one of those watches, like the NTH Subs, that didn't click with me at first, but overtime grew on me to the point of WIS lust.
> 
> I wanted to try one out-to see the well-reviewer quality and design in person.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear, ya the crown is my only real gripe it's tiny and smooth and that makes it a bit slippery and hard to use. But other than that the watch sings on the wrist. And the bracelet is better than my Breitling(maybe =).









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Nice to hear, ya the crown is my only real gripe it's tiny and smooth and that makes it a bit slippery and hard to use. But other than that the watch sings on the wrist. And the bracelet is better than my Breitling(maybe =). [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190613/b6c1049583e7f4bdd8b4ea48f46624de.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The black/silver looks great JLS 

I'm not sold on the new variant's red seconds hand.

Although I get the logic of adding a little flourish to make the black/silver a tad more "interesting." I realize there are only so many degrees of freedom with things you can tweak. And I don't know what else I might have tried.

But I concur with some others that yours, while the most conservative colorway, is classically restrained, a handsome quality which I've grown to appreciate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

CK2K01

Hey hey!

Right on and welcome aboard 

Congratulations and great write up.

Looks great. 

While I am clearly a gloss black fan of The OK, I've said it before and I'll say it again, I really like that gilt. I'm not a gilt guy I think but that one just works. Nice.

Enjoy and keep the thoughts and pics rolling.

I would agree too that the more I've seen of the no date with red seconds it hasn't grown on me. Just a bit too much red for me and feels like it dresses it down a bit too much. Though I acknowledge that may be a big plus for some.

Enjoy!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> CK2K01
> 
> Hey hey!
> 
> ...


Thanks, boatswain 

Curiously enough, this is one of my first gilt watches. The only others that are coming to mind are a prior Alpinist and my first ever Seiko mod (a Fifty-Five Fathoms-remember those ?)

Oh ya, I forgot about the lack of date on the new one.

I prefer a date complication on all of my watches. I get the "useless for diving" argument, and I agree some brands can blow the execution. But all else being equal, I always opt for the date variant for convenience's sake.

Initially the white date wheel on this gave me pause, but it works in unison with the other three cardinal indices here to contribute to dial balance. Plus, it's fine as a Sub nod in my mind.

Roger that re: pics and thoughts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Day 2 and still very much vibe-ing on the versatile (yet admittedly less bezel consistent) gilt OK 2, and Monta more generally!

The gen 2 gilt is interesting. The bezel ceramic and markings are dress-sport. The matte subtracts dress. The gold adds some back in. It's an interesting mixture.










The classically shaped case, very reasonable height, and it being a dive watch, together currently have me content with the max wrist filling aesthetic on my 6.5. I imagine this is what a moonwatch would look like on there (which is good to know for future reference!).










Edit: the brilliance of the gold indices, hands, and date outline aren't at all evident in the iPhone shots. The dial texture close to the eye looks like premium paper, the sort you'd print a resume on, or like a pog from the 90s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

How much wrist real-estate does the clasp take up? I was pretty much set on a Gilt OK, but they sold out the day I was going to place an order. Then I thought on it some more and that clasp length... And not just the outer clasp, but the deployant arms. I fear even the smaller Atlas and Triumph would be problematic, as the deployant arms are very long (the same length) on all 3 of them. The long-ish and flat lugs on the OK probably also would have been problematic for me (less so on the smaller models). I could probably pull off 49mm lugs, but they need to have some more downward curve.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> How much wrist real-estate does the clasp take up? I was pretty much set on a Gilt OK, but they sold out the day I was going to place an order. Then I thought on it some more and that clasp length... And not just the outer clasp, but the deployant arms. I fear even the smaller Atlas and Triumph would be problematic, as the deployant arms are very long (the same length) on all 3 of them. The long-ish and flat lugs on the OK probably also would have been problematic for me (less so on the smaller models). I could probably pull off 49mm lugs, but they need to have some more downward curve.


Pretty much all of it.



















But mostly so too have the other three glidelock-type clasps I've tried (Ginault, CW, and a random Asian one off the bay).

All four are pretty thin and so I haven't been bothered by their length (nor have I really even noticed). To me they just feel like quality down under the wrist.










And the glidelock-type mechanism in all four-friggin awesome functionality. All bracelets should have it!

You'll have to explain more your concerns about the deployant arms length so I understand better for a reply.

And ya, the lug length-that was my major reservation. For now, though, the subjective experience of the build quality has me tolerating the wrist filling. Which for me is "just" within the tolerable range, being someone who's perfectly happy with 38mm watches that often get "a tad too short" comments from others (like the CW Trident Pro 600).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Oh, and that smaller Atlas in slate is singing to me ATM too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Pretty much all of it.
> 
> You'll have to explain more your concerns about the deployant arms length so I understand better for a reply.
> 
> ...


Basically, this video kind of scared me away from Monta clasps






The reviewer's wrist is 6.75, IIRC.

The length of a clasp is not just the exposed shell on the outside, but the total rigid length. Since the deployant arms that fold up beneath the outer shell are almost always longer than the shell, the length of the arms is what really defines the length of a clasp. As with L2L on a watch head, if the rigid length of the clasp is too long for the width of your wrist (or too flat for the curvature of your wrist), you'll get overhang and gapping and the bracelet won't look like it's really conforming to your wrist.

The Monta clasps (all of them) look to have very long deployant arms and they also appear pretty flat. And both the quick adjust and "shorter", standard Monta clasp look to use the same deployant geometry. From photos, it appears that the deployant arms are longer than the L2L on the Triumph (which is 47) and roughly as long as the L2L on the OK. I'd guess somewhere between 48 and 49 mm. With wrists about 167 mm (6.6") around and 55-56 mm wide, when I see clasps that long I start to get as concerned as I do with L2L up top.

Since you mentioned the CW clasp, I measured my MkIII (which I believe is the same size as the MkII). The outer shell is pretty long at at roughly 39mm. For comparison, I have the clasp shell on my SARB035 at 23mm and a cheap stamped divers clasp that came off of an old Swiss Army watch with 3 micro adjust holes and a fold-out dive extension at about 33.5 mm. Side by side, the CW looks way longer than the other two because the shell is way longer. But then I measure the deployants, which define the total rigid length. The CW deployant is about 42mm. The SARB deployant is about 39.5mm. The cheap stamped clasp is 41.5 mm. All 3 have about the same curvature. So despite having a far longer shell, the CW clasp's effective length is only a little longer than the SARB and is effectively the same as the cheap stamped clasp. I find all 3 wear pretty similarly and I still have plenty of wrist showing beyond the rigid portion. More than I have up topside given that the L2Ls on the watches that pair with these bracelets are all ~45mm.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Basically, this video kind of scared me away from Monta clasps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha.

I've never really considered the details of clasps, as all I've thus far tried have seemed to work for me without needing much thought.

The OK clasp is modestly curved.



















Seems to hug my wrist well, which I guess is more flat than rounded? (And my palm says hi.)










It's thinner than anything with similar functionality that I have lying around to show you for comparison (Ginault, no name, and Marinemaster). I'll skip the 38mm CW Trident Pro 600 because you have a Trident and because it's currently off the watch so I can polish one of the roughed up links.

Here's it compared to the Ginault clasp (left) and miscellaneous eBay clasp (right):










Here's it compared to the Marinemaster clasp (right):










OK vs. Ginault (top):










OK vs. no name (top):










OK vs. MM (top):










Hope these shots are useful/helpful for your deliberations, so you can see both relative thickness and length. Let me know if you need any other angles or something.

Honestly, if I feel I'm pulling this off at 6.5, I think it'll definitely work for you at 6.75. I feel all the more confident given that boatswain's wrist is 6.75 (still weird that I know a dude on the Internet's wrist size off the top of my head, but so it is), and I've never heard him express much concern about the clasp (although I haven't read his OK review in a while, so he can chime in).

But as always, I suppose YMMV; and admittedly, my eye/knowledge isn't very perceptive/nuanced for clasp length details.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm sure I detailed the clasp in my review but I can bust out the callipers and camera if needed tomorrow  Just let me know.

Yup, 6.75" here and the clasp is fine though I am used to this length of clasp now and as CK says it's rather slim which helps a lot. His last post was great so I'm not sure I have too much to add on top of that.

My first adjustable clasp of this length took some getting used to but I'm totally fine with it now. The function is worth it and the sleekness makes it not feel bulky.

Happy to help if anything is needed.


----------



## youronur (Apr 5, 2019)

I don't know if the deployant arms are the same length on the triumph as the OK. But I have a 6.25inch wrist and the deployant arms on my triumph clasp extend across the entire bottom of my wrist. For me, it only JUST barely works. If they were any longer or my wrist was any smaller then the deployant arms would jut out and create a sharp angle where the bracelet links curve back up. It's difficult to photograph.

I think it would also depend on how "flat" your wrists are. My wrists seems quite flat. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Clasp is long, but it's slim and the functionality is amazing. Let's be honest they tried to mimick the submariner case and bracelet here and I think the clasps are roughly the same size. I have a 7in wrist and it's been no issue. I imagine if you have a wrist < 6in it may not be ideal but for the rest of us you don't even know it is there. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> *Snip*
> 
> ...


Good pics, thanks. The Monta's looks less curved than any of the others, though isn't the longest (surprised by the Marinemaster, honestly). My wrist isn't 6.75, it's 6.5-6.6. Maybe 6.7 on a really hot day, though width stays pretty steady at around 56mm regardless of temperature related shrinking/swelling. If my wrist were 6.75 and a bit wider, I doubt I'd think twice. I'd never buy a Marinemaster because it's way too big for me and I ruled out the Ginault on account of lugs that are right at my limit combined with male endlinks on the bracelet stretching them further.

The combination of lugs that are already a hair past what I'd consider my max and pretty flat (almost Steinhart-like) to boot, with a relatively flat and very long clasp just makes be very leery given my diminutive wrists. I don't want to feel like my wrist is sandwiched between two relatively flat bars of metal. At least one other member of the 6.5" wrist club here who originally said it fit fine flipped theirs a few months later saying that, after some more time with it, they realized it was just a little too big. The fact that Monta charges a 10% restocking fee, plus the buyer pays the return shipping fees, on returns is basically the final nail in the coffin for me for consideration. I have no way to see, handle, or try this watch on prior to purchase. I don't live near any of the WindUp or similar fairs/shows that Monta goes to. Given that all of the published dimensions show that it's pushing the very edge of what I'm comfortable wearing, there's a high likelihood that I'll put it on and find it just doesn't work for me. The return fees (on the order of a couple hundred dollars) make that a more costly gamble than I'm willing to take. It would be nice if Monta offered some kind of risk-free return period. Even if it was only 72 hours from receipt. Most other online-only sellers I've encountered, where you are buying a watch sight-unseen, have some kind of free return policy so you can at least handle inspect the watch in person and decide if you like it or not. With Monta, you're basically committing a non-refundable, ~$200 deposit.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Good pics, thanks. The Monta's looks less curved than any of the others, though isn't the longest (surprised by the Marinemaster, honestly). My wrist isn't 6.75, it's 6.5-6.6. Maybe 6.7 on a really hot day, though width stays pretty steady at around 56mm regardless of temperature related shrinking/swelling. If my wrist were 6.75 and a bit wider, I doubt I'd think twice. I'd never buy a Marinemaster because it's way too big for me and I ruled out the Ginault on account of lugs that are right at my limit combined with male endlinks on the bracelet stretching them further.
> 
> The combination of lugs that are already a hair past what I'd consider my max and pretty flat (almost Steinhart-like) to boot, with a relatively flat and very long clasp just makes be very leery given my diminutive wrists. I don't want to feel like my wrist is sandwiched between two relatively flat bars of metal. At least one other member of the 6.5" wrist club here who originally said it fit fine flipped theirs a few months later saying that, after some more time with it, they realized it was just a little too big. The fact that Monta charges a 10% restocking fee, plus the buyer pays the return shipping fees, on returns is basically the final nail in the coffin for me for consideration. I have no way to see, handle, or try this watch on prior to purchase. I don't live near any of the WindUp or similar fairs/shows that Monta goes to. Given that all of the published dimensions show that it's pushing the very edge of what I'm comfortable wearing, there's a high likelihood that I'll put it on and find it just doesn't work for me. The return fees (on the order of a couple hundred dollars) make that a more costly gamble than I'm willing to take. It would be nice if Monta offered some kind of risk-free return period. Even if it was only 72 hours from receipt. Most other online-only sellers I've encountered, where you are buying a watch sight-unseen, have some kind of free return policy so you can at least handle inspect the watch in person and decide if you like it or not. With Monta, you're basically committing a non-refundable, ~$200 deposit.


I feel you.

I too remained curious but uncommitted/leery until I came across a great pre-owned deal that was sufficiently good to tip my willingness to explore my curiosity in the metal. But at the same time, I was quite ready to catch and release (which is one of the reasons waiting for the right deal was important to me for the OK).

I've been pleasantly surprised thus far by my desire to keep wearing the OK. But like the example you cited, my contentment with watches at my max size has shifted over time before, such that I've let (or will soon be letting) other similarly sized pieces (the designs of which I greatly enjoyed) go after a couple of months of being okay with their size.

I'm very curious to see if the widely acclaimed build quality of the OK, which I do agree is palpable in the metal (fully acknowledging the ol' 95% principle), sustains me for the long haul.

$1000+ isn't chump change, fit becomes one of those nagging things, and there are so many other good offerings with shorter dimensions to appease oneself.

So you can't go wrong no matter what you decide!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Few photos of my gen I OK. The sterile colors let it pair with about any strap. 
Love it, though the Eterna movement is starting to have problems with the date wheel turning over completely. Need to get that addressed while it is still under warranty.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Few photos of my gen I OK. The sterile colors let it pair with about any strap.
> Love it, though the Eterna movement is starting to have problems with the date wheel turning over completely. Need to get that addressed while it is still under warranty.
> 
> 
> ...


 Great photos as always!

I really love those series 1 hands


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Great bracelet discussion guys!

thanks for the clear pics to.

I have the Triumph and agree the clasp is a bit flat. It's a great clasp, but a bit too flat.

You're gonna be upset, but my various Seiko clasps have a better curvature and fit.
This would be my one "moan and niggle" about the Triumph.

Otherwise- Happy Father's day all!


----------



## Chris1958 (Jun 16, 2019)

Really love the look of the new Atlas too... I liked the Triumph, but there was always something I didn't like, and couldn't put my finger on.
The Atlas doesn't give me that hesitation...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chris1958 said:


> Really love the look of the new Atlas too... I liked the Triumph, but there was always something I didn't like, and couldn't put my finger on.
> The Atlas doesn't give me that hesitation...


Strongly considering preordering and consolidating myself. I love the incorporation of a GMT complication into a slightly dressy GADA. Pretty unique and is really speaking to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Very much enjoying my gilt oceanking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

liwang22 said:


> Very much enjoying my gilt oceanking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

The gilted bezel is a more coherent pairing with the matte dial and gilt indices than my gen 2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Nice!
> 
> The gilted bezel is a more coherent pairing with the matte dial and gilt indices than my gen 2.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I agree from a looks standpoint. The non-gilt bezel is likely more legible but I'm definitely just a desk diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

When did the Gilt bezels become available? I've been checking their site periodically since Basel, including a few minutes ago, and the Gilt dial has been listed as out of stock.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

MX793 said:


> When did the Gilt bezels become available? I've been checking their site periodically since Basel, including a few minutes ago, and the Gilt dial has been listed as out of stock.


Earlier this month. They posted on Instagram and you had to email them for an invoice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> Earlier this month. They posted on Instagram and you had to email them for an invoice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, I don't follow their Instagram as closely. Would have thought they'd update their actual website. Unless maybe they only got a small batch and didn't want to list it as available because it would sell out quickly.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MX793 said:


> Ah, I don't follow their Instagram as closely. Would have thought they'd update their actual website. Unless maybe they only got a small batch and didn't want to list it as available because it would sell out quickly.


After the initial run, its always a small batch for them. 10-15 at a time it seems


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> After the initial run, its always a small batch for them. 10-15 at a time it seems


I was under the impression they were planning a large run in August. Presumeably a year's worth, or at least several months, based on projected sales. Given that several models sold out well before the next planned production run, they must be trying to do small runs whenever their factory partners can fit them in as a stopgap prior to the next major run.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> After the initial run, its always a small batch for them. 10-15 at a time it seems


I was under the impression they were planning a large run in August. Presumeably a year's worth, or at least several months, based on projected sales. Given that several models sold out well before the next planned production run, they must be trying to do small runs whenever their factory partners can fit them in as a stopgap prior to the next major run.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

MX793 said:


> How much wrist real-estate does the clasp take up? I was pretty much set on a Gilt OK, but they sold out the day I was going to place an order. Then I thought on it some more and that clasp length... And not just the outer clasp, but the deployant arms. I fear even the smaller Atlas and Triumph would be problematic, as the deployant arms are very long (the same length) on all 3 of them. The long-ish and flat lugs on the OK probably also would have been problematic for me (less so on the smaller models). I could probably pull off 49mm lugs, but they need to have some more downward curve.


 I finally sold my Oceanking, which was hard, I really loved that watch, but having a 6.5 wrist, the clasp was simply too long. At first I did not think so, but when I got a glimpse in the mirror it really showed, to me at least, so your point is taken. One thing about the way they did it was to make it pretty flat so that is stuck out, unlike a more curved Rolex. i think if you have a 6.75 or larger you could pull it off. The lugs were at the max as well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would say that the OK wears pretty true to specs. It doesn't cleverly hide its dimensions and as such I would agree that 6.75 is about the lower limit though I think if worn on a non fitted strap smaller wrists may get away with it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Big or not I'm still enjoying the hell out of this thing at 6.5," and on the bracelet perfection to boot 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Big or not I'm still enjoying the hell out of this thing at 6.5," and on the bracelet perfection to boot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look great on 6.5". 

Probably as long is the wrist is more flat than round it will work well.

I think the fact that the bracelet drops and drapes so well helps a lot too.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That does look great on 6.5".
> 
> Probably as long is the wrist is more flat than round it will work well.
> 
> I think the fact that the bracelet drops and drapes so well helps a lot too.


Concurred. Especially that the fantastic bracelet, female end links inclusive, save the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Good pics, thanks. The Monta's looks less curved than any of the others, though isn't the longest (surprised by the Marinemaster, honestly). My wrist isn't 6.75, it's 6.5-6.6. Maybe 6.7 on a really hot day, though width stays pretty steady at around 56mm regardless of temperature related shrinking/swelling. If my wrist were 6.75 and a bit wider, I doubt I'd think twice. I'd never buy a Marinemaster because it's way too big for me and I ruled out the Ginault on account of lugs that are right at my limit combined with male endlinks on the bracelet stretching them further.
> 
> The combination of lugs that are already a hair past what I'd consider my max and pretty flat (almost Steinhart-like) to boot, with a relatively flat and very long clasp just makes be very leery given my diminutive wrists. I don't want to feel like my wrist is sandwiched between two relatively flat bars of metal. At least one other member of the 6.5" wrist club here who originally said it fit fine flipped theirs a few months later saying that, after some more time with it, they realized it was just a little too big. The fact that Monta charges a 10% restocking fee, plus the buyer pays the return shipping fees, on returns is basically the final nail in the coffin for me for consideration. I have no way to see, handle, or try this watch on prior to purchase. I don't live near any of the WindUp or similar fairs/shows that Monta goes to. Given that all of the published dimensions show that it's pushing the very edge of what I'm comfortable wearing, there's a high likelihood that I'll put it on and find it just doesn't work for me. The return fees (on the order of a couple hundred dollars) make that a more costly gamble than I'm willing to take. It would be nice if Monta offered some kind of risk-free return period. Even if it was only 72 hours from receipt. Most other online-only sellers I've encountered, where you are buying a watch sight-unseen, have some kind of free return policy so you can at least handle inspect the watch in person and decide if you like it or not. With Monta, you're basically committing a non-refundable, ~$200 deposit.


 Yeah, I am the one with 6.5 wrists that flipped mine after realising it wore too big. To me, if you have under a 6.75 wrist it is too long and straight, believe me, if you look at it on wrist in a mirror, you can see it even at a distance away. I tried to purchase a Triumph clasp, but they won't sell those separately, so now I have a 39.5 Aquis, fits like a dream


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Big or not I'm still enjoying the hell out of this thing at 6.5," and on the bracelet perfection to boot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Though I found it to wear too big on me, it really does look good here, enjoy that fantastic watch!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

dorningarts said:


> Yeah, I am the one with 6.5 wrists that flipped mine after realising it wore too big. To me, if you have under a 6.75 wrist it is too long and straight, believe me, if you look at it on wrist in a mirror, you can see it even at a distance away. I tried to purchase a Triumph clasp, but they won't sell those separately, so now I have a 39.5 Aquis, fits like a dream


Triumph clasp probably wouldn't have been much better. The shell is shorter, but the rigid part of the clasp (the folding deployant arms) is the same length and just as flat.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Double post


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

I too feel like I can use the gilt dial......decision time.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

MX793 said:


> Basically, this video kind of scared me away from Monta clasps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it longer than the Ginault's glidelock clasp?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

36 days as a one watch guy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> 36 days as a one watch guy
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190702/ca87bba0020806dd336a3a92c539b8ba.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impressive span 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> 36 days as a one watch guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you pair back to owning just one again or have you just limited your rotation to the OK?

Either way impressive my friend and a testament to the versatility of the black gloss OK. Perfect One Watch.



Be well buddy and keep the pics Rollin in


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Did you pair back to owning just one again or have you just limited your rotation to the OK?
> 
> Either way impressive my friend and a testament to the versatility of the black gloss OK. Perfect One Watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks Boatswain! I trimmed down to only the Oceanking while I wait in line for my black bay gmt that should be here before summer is over. The Oceanking will probably get a backseat for a few months when that comes, but eventually it'll even back out. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> Thanks Boatswain! I trimmed down to only the Oceanking while I wait in line for my black bay gmt that should be here before summer is over. The Oceanking will probably get a backseat for a few months when that comes, but eventually it'll even back out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot. That with the BB GMT will make an awesome duo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Agreed.

Great duo.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

DanBYU said:


> Is it longer than the Ginault's glidelock clasp?


Looks about the same length, but the Ginault is more curved.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Anyone with under 6.5 inch wrist with a triumph could post pics of how the clasp wears?

I’m concerned with how long he clasp is even tho the underside of wrist is fairly flat. Most oyster style bracelets I’d have about 5 links on the 12 o’clock side, but still don’t think it would prevent that kink caused by the clasp


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

is there anyone here from the UK that has bought a Monta watch?

Im Interested in the Triumph but I'm trying to get an idea of the Import/VAT costs involved when shipping to the UK. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## youronur (Apr 5, 2019)

Mr Auto said:


> is there anyone here from the UK that has bought a Monta watch?
> 
> Im Interested in the Triumph but I'm trying to get an idea of the Import/VAT costs involved when shipping to the UK.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


£305 total paid to DHL for import/VAT costs for a triumph I bought earlier this year. Effectively brought the total to about £1.5K from memory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

youronur said:


> £305 total paid to DHL for import/VAT costs for a triumph I bought earlier this year. Effectively brought the total to about £1.5K from memory.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks mate much appreciated.

How are you finding the watch so far? was it worth the 1.5 or could I do better for the price?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FYI, I emailed Monta on the off chance that they might sell me a OK v3 gilt bezel.

I knew they'd say no.

I knew why they'd say no.

They said no.

They said no for those reasons (i.e., we're not in the parts business, don't mess with our warrantied item).



I suppose it's one of the drawbacks of not stepping up (e.g., vintage Rolex) or down (e.g., Seiko) if you have the modding gene.

But I get it. No micro has ever been willing to humor me in this way. I hold out hope (not really) that one day someone will say, "Hell ya bro, $100-$150, go WIS warranty-offending nuts over there" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I asked if they could install a red second hand on my gen 2 OK. Also a no but I assumed that before is asked as you did. I get it, if you start doing that it gets messy quick. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## youronur (Apr 5, 2019)

Mr Auto said:


> Awesome, thanks mate much appreciated.
> 
> How are you finding the watch so far? was it worth the 1.5 or could I do better for the price?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I think it depends what you want in a watch. I am personally very happy. The construction is excellent quality, the movement is reliable (no more than +5 seconds / day) and I love the thinness and look of the watch. Ticks all the boxes. The only thing I didn't realise at time of purchase was how big the deployant arms were in the buckle - with a 6.25inch wrist it is just the tiniest bit larger than I would like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Monta doesn't have their own production facilities, they subcontract everything out, so customization from them is pretty much out of the question. I also get the sense that they don't keep many spare parts on hand, likely related to the fact that they don't have much in the way of their own facilities (factories, warehouses, etc), hence they aren't able to sell spare bracelets, clasps, bezels, hands, etc separately.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Just selling straps is already its own business, selling bezel inserts and other spare parts on top of that (which is also on top of selling watches) sounds like a nightmare. I doubt it has anything to do with not having enough of them.

As for the bracelet on a small wrist, yeah definitely too long. I'd be ok with it if it had some functionality (i.e. quick adjust) but we're probably at least a year from that for the Triumph.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking in its conceptual home.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

They keep quite a few spares on hand at their office.

That was part of my discussion with them before deciding to purchase and when I had a service need the fact they had parts readily on hand made for a quick and efficient turn around.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

Skyquest with me in Playa del Carmen. Next to rum and coke after day at the beach. Back in private villa for relaxing after long day. Didn't miss a beat in saltwater or pool.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dressing down the  today


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm not 100% sure of the mix of ceramic and matte, nor am I sure about the lack of gilt on the bezel (although I appreciate its absence more at night when the non-gilted bezel comes alive).

But I still like this watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> I'm not 100% sure of the mix of ceramic and matte, nor am I sure about the lack of gilt on the bezel (although I appreciate its absence more at night when the non-gilted bezel comes alive).
> 
> But I still like this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen on their instagram account they will soon be offering the Oceanking and Skyquest with gilt bezels to accompany the gilt dial.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ChronoB said:


> I've seen on their instagram account they will soon be offering the Oceanking and Skyquest with gilt bezels to accompany the gilt dial.


Yep. The hang ups for me are that I got my OK2 at a fantastic pre-owned price, and I like the fully lumed bezel.

I'm not sure I'm willing to pay a fair deal more and downgrade to only a lumed bezel triangle on the OK3 gilt, even though I do like the greater dial/bezel match of the OK3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Question: I'm considering a Triumph and working I'm out the costs

The price for the watch on a bracelet Including shipping VAT and import tax id looking at around $2,000 (£1,600)

To anyone who has one or has handled one Is it worth that? Or would I be better off putting up the extra $550 or so and getting a Tudor BB36? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## youronur (Apr 5, 2019)

Mr Auto said:


> Question: I'm considering a Triumph and working I'm out the costs
> 
> The price for the watch on a bracelet Including shipping VAT and import tax id looking at around $2,000 (£1,600)
> 
> ...


I literally sold the BB36 right before purchasing the triumph.

The BB36 is amazing. The size is perfect, the finishing is great for the price, looks beautiful and goes perfectly in formal and informal situations.

The one thing I couldn't get past was that I was between link sizes. It was either a bit too tight or a bit too loose. They also don't make a half link. This really scarred me. I went to Rolex service centre in London and they couldn't do anything. They said my warranty wouldn't be affected if I wanted to try and get an additional micro adjust hole drilled but no jewellers were able to do this for me.

Now when I look at watches literally the first thing I check is the bracelet clasp, in particular how many micro adjust holes there are and whether half links are available.

The triumph has four micro adjust holes and they have told me they are making half links too. The triumph movement is probably better too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Mr Auto said:


> Question: I'm considering a Triumph and working I'm out the costs
> 
> The price for the watch on a bracelet Including shipping VAT and import tax id looking at around $2,000 (£1,600)
> 
> ...


Personally I would take the Triumph for a couple reasons.
It is thinner than a Black Bay.
The movement service will be much less in the long run. It's a Stellita, not an in-house Tudor.

But hey- I'm a happy Triumph owner, and a bit biased....


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Mr Auto said:


> Question: I'm considering a Triumph and working I'm out the costs
> 
> The price for the watch on a bracelet Including shipping VAT and import tax id looking at around $2,000 (£1,600)
> 
> ...


I love the look and size of the BB36, but the 19mm lugs are a huge turnoff for me since I love to swap straps regularly. Ultimately I don't think you can go wrong, both are great watches.

One thing to consider is that used Triumph's go for quite a discount (I see them around $1000 on bracelet) so you can save a good chunk of change there. The other thing to consider is that in an interview on the "take time w/Patrick Marlett" YouTube channel, they made it sound like they are going to update the Triumph for Baselworld 2020. So if you can wait a year they will likely improve it. My guess would be applied indexes all around. Possibly the glidelock clasp, but that is a lot less likely



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Personally I would take the Triumph for a couple reasons.
> It is thinner than a Black Bay.
> The movement service will be much less in the long run. It's a Stellita, not an in-house Tudor.
> 
> But hey- I'm a happy Triumph owner, and a bit biased....


The BB36 (and BB41 no bezel) actually use a top grade ETA 2824, so the service costs should be about the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> I love the look and size of the BB36, but the 19mm lugs are a huge turnoff for me since I love to swap straps regularly. Ultimately I don't think you can go wrong, both are great watches.
> 
> One thing to consider is that used Triumph's go for quite a discount (I see them around $1000 on bracelet) so you can save a good chunk of change there. The other thing to consider is that in an interview on the "take time w/Patrick Marlett" YouTube channel, they made it sound like they are going to update the Triumph for Baselworld 2020. So if you can wait a year they will likely improve it. My guess would be applied indexes all around. Possibly the glidelock clasp, but that is a lot less likely
> 
> ...


I would love to see Monta move to the glidelock-type clasps on all models (one of my hesitations about going for an Atlas), but in a recent interview I listened to with them (I forget which one), they seemed pretty firm against going this route.

The Monta guys seem to listen well to their customers, though, so hopefully they change their tune come 2020.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youronur (Apr 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Mr Auto said:


> Question: I'm considering a Triumph and working I'm out the costs
> 
> The price for the watch on a bracelet Including shipping VAT and import tax id looking at around $2,000 (£1,600)
> 
> ...


As much as I like the look of Monta's offerings I'm holding out for the time being because I have a minor gripe about each model, and I think they're going to knock it out of the park with a future release (perhaps a Baselworld 2020 release).

In the meantime I'm buying a Tudor Black Bay 41 (blue).

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Just got my Oceanking with the 12-hour bezel. I'll post my initial thoughts later, but I have to say that pictures don't do this watch justice. It looks so good in the flesh.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ChronoB said:


> Just got my Oceanking with the 12-hour bezel. I'll post my initial thoughts later, but I have to say that pictures don't do this watch justice. It looks so good in the flesh.
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14325329[/ATTACH]


 I love a 12-hour bezel. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

First desk dive with my new Oceanking:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats on the 12!


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Congrats on the 12!


Thanks, Boatswain! It was partially on the strength of your reviews/posts that I made the jump. They're much appreciated!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ChronoB said:


> Thanks, Boatswain! It was partially on the strength of your reviews/posts that I made the jump. They're much appreciated!


That's great to hearI'm glad they were helpful.

Enjoy and keep the pics coming


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

what's the deal with the long flat lugs? why can't we get 45-46 curving lugs? those are much easier to wear


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Scofield8 said:


> what's the deal with the long flat lugs? why can't we get 45-46 curving lugs? those are much easier to wear


 I really love the Oceanking, but like you said the lugs are long and somewhat straight, and to me the clasp is even more of an issue with a very long and straight profile, I think if it were more curved it would wear on smaller wrists


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> I really love the Oceanking, but like you said the lugs are long and somewhat straight, and to me the clasp is even more of an issue with a very long and straight profile, I think if it were more curved it would wear on smaller wrists


I'm at 6.25" and really lusting over the atlas. I had the steinhart ocean 39 which has essentially the same measurements, with long flat lugs. it fits on my wrist and looks fine when still...but movement causes the lug to move off the wrist far too often. for $1,400 i want it to be perfect. wearing it on a stretchy band (the watch steward) mitigates a lot of the comfort issues....but damn does it get annoying when those lugs slide off the top of my wrist


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Scofield8 said:


> I'm at 6.25" and really lusting over the atlas. I had the steinhart ocean 39 which has essentially the same measurements, with long flat lugs. it fits on my wrist and looks fine when still...but movement causes the lug to move off the wrist far too often. for $1,400 i want it to be perfect. wearing it on a stretchy band (the watch steward) mitigates a lot of the comfort issues....but damn does it get annoying when those lugs slide off the top of my wrist


 I think the Atlas would work fine on you, the Oceanking is almost 41mm, and the Atlas is 38.5, big difference


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Scofield8 said:


> I'm at 6.25" and really lusting over the atlas. I had the steinhart ocean 39 which has essentially the same measurements, with long flat lugs. it fits on my wrist and looks fine when still...but movement causes the lug to move off the wrist far too often. for $1,400 i want it to be perfect. wearing it on a stretchy band (the watch steward) mitigates a lot of the comfort issues....but damn does it get annoying when those lugs slide off the top of my wrist


The lugs are much better than the Steinhart ,they have a nice curve, especially compared to the Steinhart, which are basically flat, and ugly to me.The clasp just a bit too long on the Oceanking for me, but very nice looking


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> The lugs are much better than the Steinhart ,they have a nice curve, especially compared to the Steinhart, which are basically flat, and ugly to me.The clasp just a bit too long on the Oceanking for me, but very nice looking


yeah i ended up selling that steinhart for that reason. i would have to use a fabric band on the atlas. why do you think the atlas has curving lugs? reviews seem to make them appear flat (but i guess not as flat as the steinhart)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Scofield8 said:


> yeah i ended up selling that steinhart for that reason. i would have to use a fabric band on the atlas. why do you think the atlas has curving lugs? reviews seem to make them appear flat (but i guess not as flat as the steinhart)


If you look thru this thread and the Monta Triumph thread you'll see a bunch of side-on pics of the Triumph, which is the same case (afaik). The bracelet actually drops str8 down from the lugs. There is a bit of a downward curve to the lugs.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

I think the issue is that the lugs do curve on the top, but not in the bottom where they meet the wrist. They're completely flat on the bottom.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think lower case (ie lug) curvature is one area where the OK could be improved. That said it still works on my 6.75" wrist no problem. The fact that it Sits low on the wrist and the way the lugs bevel up at the ends helps a lot.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

thanks for the pics! I think you're right, sitting low and the slight curve helps it a lot. I'll have to re-consider the purchase. Also still can't decide between blue or silver. Wishing the silver was just pure white


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scofield8 said:


> thanks for the pics! I think you're right, sitting low and the slight curve helps it a lot. I'll have to re-consider the purchase. Also still can't decide between blue or silver. Wishing the silver was just pure white


No problem.

I think the atlas case though is overall smaller than the OK above. So imagine it would fit.

When in doubt phone or email MONTA and ask for measurements or pics. They are super helpful and I did the same before buying the OK as I wanted to be sure of what I may be getting.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

My Oceanking is off to get the date wheel repaired. I have this thing to hold me over until it returns:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow man......just a poor imitation of the Monta. Geez.......better to wear nothing until it returns.

J/K!!! Lol... Both watches are just exquisite and dare I say a perfect, two diver collection. 



trf2271 said:


> My Oceanking is off to get the date wheel repaired. I have this thing to hold me over until it returns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> My Oceanking is off to get the date wheel repaired. I have this thing to hold me over until it returns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, when did the sub intrude on your watch solitude?!

Second, what was your date dilemma?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> First off, when did the sub intrude on your watch solitude?!
> 
> Second, what was your date dilemma?


I got the sub in on Thursday! The date wheel had been sticking on the Oceanking for the past few months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> I got the sub in on Thursday! The date wheel had been sticking on the Oceanking for the past few months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well congrats on the sub! Long time grail?

That's too bad about the sticking. I'm not sure if I have heard of that before on the SW300. But I am sure if I went looking I would find other mentions, such is the nature of the internet and mechanical movements.

Would you have to manually advance it? Or did it just lag behind?

Well, I am sure Monta HQ will have it sorted for you though quickly 

Keep us posted and enjoy summer and the sub


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Well congrats on the sub! Long time grail?
> 
> That's too bad about the sticking. I'm not sure if I have heard of that before on the SW300. But I am sure if I went looking I would find other mentions, such is the nature of the internet and mechanical movements.
> 
> ...


It'd stick until I manually advanced it. At first I could cycle through the dates and it'd be fine for a few weeks, but then it started happening every few days. Another guy from the Monta Facebook group just got his back for the same service and his is working well so far. I'll miss the Monta, but I think I'll get by with the sub  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm enjoying my Oceanking on the MONTA nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

liwang22 said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190727/16ae2aa38a76f509ae16a3534aba9473.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I'm enjoying my Oceanking on the MONTA nato
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Cool to finally see the gilt bezel in this thread. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Well while I wait for my Atlas to arrive, I still joined the Monta club a little early since I saw a great deal on a used Oceanking that I couldn't pass up!









On bracelet









On a Monta leather strap the original owner included









And on a BlueShark AlphaPremier vintage bond that I think really pairs well with the watch.

Initial impressions:
The good:
The bezel action is amazing! The bracelet is super comfortable, the glidelock system works well. It catches the light really well, and all around it feels like a super high quality piece.

The bad:
With if I take out 4 links I am on the very last microadjust spot on the glidelock, if I take out only 3 links, I am on the very first spot. So either way I only have the glidelock functionality in one direction. A half link would really go a long way. 
I have heard several people say that they have zero back play. Well mine does have a bit of wobble back and forth. And of course the ceramic bezel is a total smudge magnet.

The ugly?
I think my date wheel, and/or maybe the date frame are a little misaligned or maybe the frame is crooked? I will see how it looks over several date changes, but I might send it to Monta for that. Luckily I purchased from the original owner and he agreed to reach out to Monta and get the warranty transferred.

Overall I think it is a great watch and I look for and to getting a feel for it over the coming months. Part of me is still debating about swapping the bracelet with my Atlas when it arrives and selling the OK for a Ginault Ocean Rover. I still haven't decided which watch I like better. The Oceanking with its long lug to lug is right the top of what I like size wise for my wrist. I will definitely give it a few months to get a long term feel before I make that decision though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> Well while I wait for my Atlas to arrive, I still joined the Monta club a little early since I saw a great deal on a used Oceanking that I couldn't pass up!
> 
> Initial impressions:
> The good:
> ...


Congrats, I just purchased a new OK and I've very happy with it. It's a very versatile watch, as you already know with it on the bracelet, strap, and NATO. One thing to consider, I've glanced at my OK on a few occasions thinking the date may be off slightly, but then realize it is a trick of the eye. The date window opening is so tight around the numbers that it sometimes makes it seem like things are off to me, but then I see that it's just how some of the numbers curve away from the window or something like that. That said, I think I recall reading about some date alignment issues before, and that Monta offered to service those watches.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BR,
Congrats! Looks great

I think a lot of the trick with the date is that some of the numerals are not printed totally plumb on the wheels which tricks the eye coupled with the heavy date frame.

But some frames have also been a bit off too.

Mine was originally a bit off but I had it serviced.

I went back and forth a lot on mine but decided to get it serviced just to be sure. And it is better now.

MONTA was great but after a lot of back and forth I think a lot of what we see is down to the numeral font. From your pictures your frame seems pretty good. But it is hard to say without it in hand.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ran out of grayling jigs and hadda tie more.
Not only did I teach my 8 year old to do it, I took my Triumph along for the ride.









Sadly no grayling, but he did get a pike! Yummy!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome 

The pike looks a perfect match to the dial


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Awesome
> 
> The pike looks a perfect match to the dial


Ill let ya kno- and take a nice pic- when I get one. I had a 24 incher hooked, but I was using 4 lb test and lost it in the weeds...


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I am very impressed with the lume on my new OK! I charged it before going to bed and it was incredibly legible still when I woke up. I think it might be more legible after 7 or 8 hours than my Zelos Mako which has phenomenal lume. It did make me realize that my OK will have to go back to Monta at some point as the lume marker at 10 o'clock fell off at some point in the watches first 6 months with the previous owner










Still loving it and enjoying my honeymoon period with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> I am very impressed with the lume on my new OK! I charged it before going to bed and it was incredibly legible still when I woke up. I think it might be more legible after 7 or 8 hours than my Zelos Mako which has phenomenal lume. It did make me realize that my OK will have to go back to Monta at some point as the lume marker at 10 o'clock fell off at some point in the watches first 6 months with the previous owner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I have had the OK for almost a week, and already have noticed a couple things wrong with the watch.

In my previous post I mentioned that the a piece of lume was missing (I mistakenly said 10 o'clock when I meant to say the 10 minute mark, aka 2 o'clock. Whoops). I was hanging out at the pool most of yesterday and when I was getting ready for bed I noticed the 12 o'clock lume pip is now also missing. So something is definitely wrong with the bezel and how the lume was applied. It was there a few days ago so it fell out recently. 









The other thing is that I noticed on Thursday that the date didn't fully switch over. I cycled back through the month and the last two days it hasn't happened again. 









Either way it will be making its way back to Monta for a repair. I was initially hoping to wait a month until my Atlas gets here so I have another Monta while the OK is away, but now I am thinking it might be better to get it taken care of sooner. I might give it a week or so to see if the date change happens again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

badgerracer said:


> Well, I have had the OK for almost a week, and already have noticed a couple things wrong with the watch.
> 
> In my previous post I mentioned that the a piece of lume was missing (I mistakenly said 10 o'clock when I meant to say the 10 minute mark, aka 2 o'clock. Whoops). I was hanging out at the pool most of yesterday and when I was getting ready for bed I noticed the 12 o'clock lume pip is now also missing. So something is definitely wrong with the bezel and how the lume was applied. It was there a few days ago so it fell out recently.
> 
> ...


Bummer. That's disappointing.

I say send it in sooner than later and get it dialed in.

So does the bezel still appear white in daylight just the lume is missing at night? The missing lume alone should be reason to send it in.

If the date did it once it likely will again at some point whether next week or next year.

Better to just start with a clean slate.

I have often tried to live with defects on watches only to belatedly realize I should just get it dealt with ASAP so It's perfect(ish) and how I want it for the long term. Should be pretty easy as monta has strong service.

I can't recall but I think you said yours was used? Hopefully things still go smoothly with service.

Good luck!


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Bummer. That's disappointing.
> 
> I say send it in sooner than later and get it dialed in.
> 
> ...


Ya, it seems as though underneath the lume is some kind of regular white paint. It is close enough that I didn't notice it until I turned the lights out, but I can tell the difference now that I know that it is there.

Yes mine was used, but the former owner transferred the warranty over and I confirmed that with Monta. And you are right, I should get it dealt with sooner rather than later. I will likely email them about it tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Took the Triumph on vacation to Valdez.

Looks great with the mountains. Worked great while catching, and cleaning pink salmon too.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Well Monta got back to me within a day of contacting them and gave me the info of where to send it to for warranty repair. Seemed to be a smooth process so far. 

On a more positive note i wore my Oceanking for 9 days straight (the first watch I have not felt the urge to rotate with other watches). On the 9th day it was at 2 seconds behind where I set it a week and a half prior. They regulate these watches really well! 

It is a great piece and I can’t wait to get it back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sure love the OK2.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> Well Monta got back to me within a day of contacting them and gave me the info of where to send it to for warranty repair. Seemed to be a smooth process so far.
> 
> On a more positive note i wore my Oceanking for 9 days straight (the first watch I have not felt the urge to rotate with other watches). On the 9th day it was at 2 seconds behind where I set it a week and a half prior. They regulate these watches really well!
> 
> ...


They have always had a good reputation for customer service. Go Monta!


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

boatswain said:


>


These are amazing photos! love the 12'oclock indice and the 3D effect of it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DanBYU said:


> These are amazing photos! love the 12'oclock indice and the 3D effect of it.


Thanks DanBYU 

I love the depth of the indices too.

Last night I was mulling over whether I would prefer all the indices to be the same height as the cardinal points but decided I really like the depth of the extra markers at 12-3-9.


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Really nice for a 300m diver at that price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It's been dominating my wrist time lately, the bracelet is just wrist butter









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Some love for the OK 1









@thejames80


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> It's been dominating my wrist time lately, the bracelet is just wrist butter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed 

I thought about putting it on the rubber strap here for some summer sportiness but just couldn't part with the bracelet.

It helps too that the bracelet makes the watch wear smaller on my wrist than the fitted rubber.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Some love for the OK 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So good to see the gen 1 

And your photos are top notch as always theJames.

Is that one still in your collection?

I like the hand proportions better on that version I think.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> So good to see the gen 1
> 
> And your photos are top notch as always theJames.
> 
> ...


Thanks - Still got it! Thinking about a gilt no date OK though. 

@thejames80


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Thanks - Still got it! Thinking about a gilt no date OK though.
> 
> @thejames80


Awesome

How's the eterna movement treating you?

Said it before and I will say it again, the gilt OK is my favourite gilt watch. I'm not a gilt guy but that one just works.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Great photos!



boatswain said:


> Sure love the OK2.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Great photos!


Thanks so much Aggie!

I'll give all credit to the beauty watch

I find the OK to be one of the easiest and most satisfying watches to photograph. I think the flat sapphire and gloss black dial help a lot.


----------



## crakkajakka15 (Jul 13, 2009)

After seeing this thread I'm adding a monta to my list


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

When I first got my Oceanking I tried on the nato strap and didn't really click with it. I found it just a bit to thick. But today I put it on my Hamilton Khaki King and I am really coming around to it. I think the fact that the Hamilton wears a bit thinner makes the bulk not matter as much. And I am starting to like that the nato doesn't have you tuck it back over. And you can feel the quality in both the material and especially the hardware










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrunchyGears (Dec 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Thanks so much Aggie!
> 
> I'll give all credit to the beauty watch
> 
> I find the OK to be one of the easiest and most satisfying watches to photograph. I think the flat sapphire and gloss black dial help a lot.


This makes me want to get the black gloss version. Do you know how it compares to the gloss of a Rolex Sub/GMT? Is it a similar texture? Thanks


----------



## CrunchyGears (Dec 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Thanks so much Aggie!
> 
> I'll give all credit to the beauty watch
> 
> I find the OK to be one of the easiest and most satisfying watches to photograph. I think the flat sapphire and gloss black dial help a lot.


This makes me want to get the black gloss version. Do you know how it compares to the gloss of a Rolex Sub/GMT? Is it a similar texture? Thanks


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

beydoun.ia said:


> This makes me want to get the black gloss version. Do you know how it compares to the gloss of a Rolex Sub/GMT? Is it a similar texture? Thanks


For what it's subjectively worth, I never fully gelled with the mix of shiny and matte on the OK2 gilt dial version. (Although I'm curious to see a gilt bezel variant in the metal to see if more gilt further balances the look to my eye).

I think the gloss black dial is a more natural pairing with the shiny ceramic bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

beydoun.ia said:


> This makes me want to get the black gloss version. Do you know how it compares to the gloss of a Rolex Sub/GMT? Is it a similar texture? Thanks


Never handled a glossy black sub, so I couldn't say unfortunately.

But I would have to think it's fairly similar. The subs dial may be ceramic whereas I assume the OK is enamel. But I think think that is neither here no there on aesthetics. Gloss black is probably gloss black.

It is a rich inky deep dark black and overall paired with the black rehaut and gloss ceramic bezel it comes off as a very cohesive design. At the same time it doesn't feel too shiny or blingy to me which I am sensitive.

Hope that helped a tad.


----------



## CrunchyGears (Dec 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Never handled a glossy black sub, so I couldn't say unfortunately.
> 
> But I would have to think it's fairly similar. The subs dial may be ceramic whereas I assume the OK is enamel. But I think think that is neither here no there on aesthetics. Gloss black is probably gloss black.
> 
> ...


That helps a lot, and wonderful pictures, thank you!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

beydoun.ia said:


> This makes me want to get the black gloss version. Do you know how it compares to the gloss of a Rolex Sub/GMT? Is it a similar texture? Thanks


Very similar look in person between the two dials. I wouldn't be surprised if they are glossed using the same technique.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Very similar look in person between the two dials. I wouldn't be surprised if they are glossed using the same technique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right!

You have both


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Great looking watch. Is everyone happy with the purchase? To me the only improvement I would make to the OK would be for a display back. I am so tempted...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yannarelly said:


> Great looking watch. Is everyone happy with the purchase? To me the only improvement I would make to the OK would be for a display back. I am so tempted...


I am 

I'm too busy looking at the dial to worry about the back. 

But that said with a solid back they could have done something more impressive graphically but at that point it's just icing on the cake. It's a good looking movement though


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Just got my Oceanking back from warranty repair, just in time for it to distract me while I wait for my Atlas to arrive.

The lume now looks great, and they even improved the bezel action while it was away (it had a tiny bit of play before, now there is absolutely zero). They quoted me 3-6 weeks, and it was essentially with them for about 3 weeks, but with shipping I was without it for 4 weeks to the day. Still very fast and Monta was responsive in letting me know it was done and giving me a tracking number.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

badgerracer said:


> Just got my Oceanking back from warranty repair, just in time for it to distract me while I wait for my Atlas to arrive.
> 
> The lume now looks great, and they even improved the bezel action while it was away (it had a tiny bit of play before, now there is absolutely zero). They quoted me 3-6 weeks, and it was essentially with them for about 3 weeks, but with shipping I was without it for 4 weeks to the day. Still very fast and Monta was responsive in letting me know it was done and giving me a tracking number.
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Thanks for following up. I bet that feels good to be resolved.  always worth the time to get things dealt with in the long run.

I suppose they just popped a whole new bezel on?


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> For what it's subjectively worth, I never fully gelled with the mix of shiny and matte on the OK2 gilt dial version. (Although I'm curious to see a gilt bezel variant in the metal to see if more gilt further balances the look to my eye).
> 
> I think the gloss black dial is a more natural pairing with the shiny ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 on this. Love what Tudor did on theirs matching the matte dial with matte insert. But I really think the OK2 will be great in the metal once you hold it in your hands. It's that good of a watch already.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> For what it's subjectively worth, I never fully gelled with the mix of shiny and matte on the OK2 gilt dial version. (Although I'm curious to see a gilt bezel variant in the metal to see if more gilt further balances the look to my eye).
> 
> I think the gloss black dial is a more natural pairing with the shiny ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 on this I really think the OK2 will be great in the metal once you hold it in your hands. It's that good of a watch.

side note: Love what Tudor did on theirs matching the matte dial with matte insert


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

thejames1 said:


> Some love for the OK 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pictures really bring out the Monta to a different light. Looking sharp on rubber!!!

Gonna stalk you for your amazing pictures now as well!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

did the preorder on the ocean king no date, excited for it to arrive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Sunday memories on a Monta Monday:


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

Did Monta rename the movements on their website or have they always been listed as M-22 and M-23?

Would've put money on them being listed as Sellita on their site as I've never heard anyone mention the unique caliber names in reviews.

Update: found out it’s to allow them to interchange with eta movements when needed due to to supply/demand.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

srs1286 said:


> Did Monta rename the movements on their website or have they always been listed as M-22 and M-23?
> 
> Would've put money on them being listed as Sellita on their site as I've never heard anyone mention the unique caliber names in reviews.


No, they must have very recently renamed their movements, giving them proprietary names. They used to list the specific Sellita movements they were using, like the SW-300, etc. This is (rare) poor move by Monta, in my opinion. It comes off as pretentious. As a micro brand I think it is better to advertise that you are using known, reliable Swiss movements from Sellita or ETA. No potential customer that is even halfway familiar with the watch industry will think they are using their "own" movements, and the slightest bit of research will show they are using Sellita movements, anyway. And I would imagine the vast majority of people thinking of buying a Monta are the kind of folks that will either know ahead of time, or will find out what type of movements they are using before ever considering a purchase.

They also used to affirmatively state they were tuned to +5/-5 seconds per day accuracy, but they don't show that anymore. The fact they would openly state and stand by that accuracy claim was one of the selling points for me versus some other watches I considered. If the guys from Monta peek at this thread at some point I hope they'll address this change, because it sure looks like it will end up being counterproductive.

Update: srs1286, I just saw your update that it's to allow them to interchange with eta movements when needed due to to supply/demand. This reason makes sense, but there are other brands that alternate depending on supply, and are open about it. I'm curious how you found out. Did you ask them about it?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I also prefer just knowing the specific movement. 

However Christopher Ward is one example that has used Sellita and ETA interchangeably but they just say so and not out their own name on it. 

Naming as your own movement doesn’t make a lot of sense if it could pertain to two separate movements even if similar.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I also prefer just knowing the specific movement.
> 
> However Christopher Ward is one example that has used Sellita and ETA interchangeably but they just say so and not out their own name on it.
> 
> Naming as your own movement doesn't make a lot of sense if it could pertain to two separate movements even if similar.


+1 on all points.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

More clarity is always better. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

ChronoB said:


> No, they must have very recently renamed their movements, giving them proprietary names. They used to list the specific Sellita movements they were using, like the SW-300, etc. This is (rare) poor move by Monta, in my opinion. It comes off as pretentious. As a micro brand I think it is better to advertise that you are using known, reliable Swiss movements from Sellita or ETA. No potential customer that is even halfway familiar with the watch industry will think they are using their "own" movements, and the slightest bit of research will show they are using Sellita movements, anyway. And I would imagine the vast majority of people thinking of buying a Monta are the kind of folks that will either know ahead of time, or will find out what type of movements they are using before ever considering a purchase.
> 
> They also used to affirmatively state they were tuned to +5/-5 seconds per day accuracy, but they don't show that anymore. The fact they would openly state and stand by that accuracy claim was one of the selling points for me versus some other watches I considered. If the guys from Monta peek at this thread at some point I hope they'll address this change, because it sure looks like it will end up being counterproductive.
> 
> Update: srs1286, I just saw your update that it's to allow them to interchange with eta movements when needed due to to supply/demand. This reason makes sense, but there are other brands that alternate depending on supply, and are open about it. I'm curious how you found out. Did you ask them about it?


I posted the question on the FB group page and received a response from Mark (Average Bros). Said he asked Justin (Monta) directly about it and that's what he was told.


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I also prefer just knowing the specific movement.
> 
> However Christopher Ward is one example that has used Sellita and ETA interchangeably but they just say so and not out their own name on it.
> 
> Naming as your own movement doesn't make a lot of sense if it could pertain to two separate movements even if similar.


I agree with this. Spent a lot of time on CW and appreciated the honesty of the interchangeability which really isn't a big deal. I think Monta could've done the same and simply noted that in either case it would be highly tuned. More alarming to me that the +- 5 SPD verbiage is gone which I didn't notice until pointed out by ChronoB.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

totally agree with whats been said so far Silly move by Monta. it'll be interesting to know if they're still going to be regulating these movements and what ETA they'll be using. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

Final Update. I figured I'd go straight to the source as I have a new OK shipping out to me in a few days. 

My email to them: Thought I'd check, I noticed some of the verbiage on the site changed regarding specific movement details and tuning information. Are you still using Sellita's tuned to +-5 SPD?

Response from Monta: We just updated the movement language to give ourself the option to use the comparable ETA movements if need be. We have some opportunities available.

We always check the movement accuracy here at our headquarters during the final QC. Unfortunately, some of them move out a few seconds beyond the +/- 5 mark during their journey to the new owner. We don’t want to put so much emphasis on the specific accuracy. They are mechanical watches after all.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

srs1286 said:


> Final Update. I figured I'd go straight to the source as I have a new OK shipping out to me in a few days.
> 
> My email to them: Thought I'd check, I noticed some of the verbiage on the site changed regarding specific movement details and tuning information. Are you still using Sellita's tuned to +-5 SPD?
> 
> ...


The whole "we don't want to put much emphasis on the accuracy. They are mechanical watches after all" is why I won't buy a micro. It's not that accuracy is important to me but that is simply a cop out answer. Anyone can design a watch and have it made. It takes someone with real passion to meet questions head on and be upfront. Scratch Monta off my list


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

srs1286 said:


> Final Update. I figured I'd go straight to the source as I have a new OK shipping out to me in a few days.
> 
> My email to them: Thought I'd check, I noticed some of the verbiage on the site changed regarding specific movement details and tuning information. Are you still using Sellita's tuned to +-5 SPD?
> 
> ...


that response doesn't fill me with confidence tbh. They have a good thing going with Sellita why bring ETA into the mix?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

Mr Auto said:


> that response doesn't fill me with confidence tbh. They have a good thing going with Sellita why bring ETA into the mix?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


The openness to using ETA doesn't bug me so much. I'm not too familiar with the different complications but maybe ETA can accommodate a dial layout or added complication that Sellita can't for a future design. Chrono perhaps?

It bugs me a little that the accuracy guarantee is no longer, however I do understand why they are doing it from a business perspective. I'd hate getting calls saying a customers watch is running +6 SPD and needs to send it back to be adjusted.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

I dont think they intended it to be a guarantee in the first place and its obviously causing them a lot of headache. 

it does sound like the movements will receive nothing other than a little QC going forward though which is a shame as the accuracy claim was part of the reason I bought one. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

If I recall correctly the accuracy stated from MONTA was the same as from Selitta for the SW300. So not actually regulated tighter, more so that MONTA checked they were within spec. 

I assume they would use the 2892 from ETA as an equivalent and I can’t recall off the top of my head what the accuracy for the various grades of that movement are and how they compare to the Sw300 but I imagine they would be pretty similar for all practical purposes.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I also prefer just knowing the specific movement.
> 
> However Christopher Ward is one example that has used Sellita and ETA interchangeably but they just say so and not out their own name on it.
> 
> Naming as your own movement doesn't make a lot of sense if it could pertain to two separate movements even if similar.


On the other hand, you have storied brands like Laco, Tag Heuer, Glycine, and Oris who slap their own designation on the Sellita, ETA, or Miyota movements they use.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

City74 said:


> The whole "we don't want to put much emphasis on the accuracy. They are mechanical watches after all" is why I won't buy a micro. It's not that accuracy is important to me but that is simply a cop out answer. Anyone can design a watch and have it made. It takes someone with real passion to meet questions head on and be upfront. Scratch Monta off my list


They were never on your list, your constant trolling to demonize American start ups is troubling to say the least. We are here to enjoy opinions and dialog from all aspects, It would be nice however if you could at times refrain from constantly raining negativity on every thread where people come to share their passion.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

srs1286 said:


> The openness to using ETA doesn't bug me so much. I'm not too familiar with the different complications but maybe ETA can accommodate a dial layout or added complication that Sellita can't for a future design. Chrono perhaps?
> 
> It bugs me a little that the accuracy guarantee is no longer, however I do understand why they are doing it from a business perspective. I'd hate getting calls saying a customers watch is running +6 SPD and needs to send it back to be adjusted.


ETA has been cutting back on supply to outside (of Swatch) parties. Every indication has been that they plan to stop supplying outside of Swatch completely within the next 12-18 months. Meanwhile, Sellita has been expanding their offerings, offering more variations and complications on their movements (like a moonphase on the SW200 line) that ETA does not offer.

There are rumors abound that many of the smaller companies offering ETA movements today are selling NOS movements, perhaps years old and with not-so-fresh oils, rather than factory fresh movements. If Monta is saying they may have some "opportunities" to use some ETA movements, I have to wonder if they didn't find a stash of old, unsold 2892s collecting dust in somebody's warehouse that they were offered a good deal on.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

City74 said:


> The whole "we don't want to put much emphasis on the accuracy. They are mechanical watches after all" is why I won't buy a micro. It's not that accuracy is important to me but that is simply a cop out answer. Anyone can design a watch and have it made. It takes someone with real passion to meet questions head on and be upfront. Scratch Monta off my list


Hate to break it to you, but you'll get that exact same "cop out" response from the big dogs as well.

Someone wrote Sinn asking if they regulate their watches and what limits of accuracy they deem acceptable at their QC. They got a similar, beat-around-the-bush non-answer about "mechanical movement accuracy can be influenced by many things...".

From the page in the manual of my SARB035 dealing with the accuracy specs for the movement:
"Due to the characteristics of mechanical watches, any actual daily rate may not fall within the range of time accuracy specified above dependent on the conditions of use, such as the length of time during with the watch is worn on the wrist, temperature, arm movement, and whether the mainspring is wound up fully or not, etc" - Another cop-out (and from a company that actually makes their own watches and movements in house).

From Omega's FAQ on chronometer accuracy:
"To earn the title of chronometer, the mechanical movement's average daily variation in rate must be between -4/+6 seconds per day, or a precision of 99.99%, the highest precision attainable by a mechanical movement. *The precision of a mechanical movement depends on the individual habits of the wearer and can therefore vary*." - Cop out

Monta's decision to abandon an accuracy guarantee is disappointing. To me, it was something that helped justify their more premium price point. Some of the value proposition is now gone.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

srs1286 said:


> Response from Monta: We just updated the movement language to give ourself the option to use the comparable ETA movements if need be. We have some opportunities available.
> 
> We always check the movement accuracy here at our headquarters during the final QC. Unfortunately, some of them move out a few seconds beyond the +/- 5 mark during their journey to the new owner. We don't want to put so much emphasis on the specific accuracy. They are mechanical watches after all.


Translation: _over the years we've received so many people sending in their watches under warranty because they've fallen out of the +5/-5 spec that the trade off from removing that off the website is worth it._ This is certainly disappointing, but understandable. A good bang on a door frame or short drop to the floor could easily send a watch's accuracy a few seconds out of whack. If you're stating your watches will meet a certain accuracy benchmark then you essentially are guaranteeing it throughout the warranty period. And if you're going to get movements from two different manufacturers (despite the similarities between Sellita and ETA movements), then it becomes even trickier.



> Monta's decision to abandon an accuracy guarantee is disappointing. To me, it was something that helped justify their more premium price point. Some of the value proposition is now gone.


I agree 100%, and it was one of the reasons I purchased from Monta. And to not have any type of accuracy statement at all is also a mistake. Maen states they use Elabore grade ETA 2824-2s regulated to "4 positions for 0/+ 14 sec/day accuracy in Bienne Switzerland". That statement is one of the reasons I considered a Maen watch. Christopher Ward states a timing tolerance of -20/+20 seconds per day for their Selitta non-chronometer movements. That's not the best guarantee, but owners report far better accuracy than the guaranteed number, and it at least means they'll service it if something really screws with the accuracy. Both sell comparable models to Monta for less money. I hope Monta reconsiders this.


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

MX793 said:


> ETA has been cutting back on supply to outside (of Swatch) parties. Every indication has been that they plan to stop supplying outside of Swatch completely within the next 12-18 months. Meanwhile, Sellita has been expanding their offerings, offering more variations and complications on their movements (like a moonphase on the SW200 line) that ETA does not offer.
> 
> There are rumors abound that many of the smaller companies offering ETA movements today are selling NOS movements, perhaps years old and with not-so-fresh oils, rather than factory fresh movements. If Monta is saying they may have some "opportunities" to use some ETA movements, I have to wonder if they didn't find a stash of old, unsold 2892s collecting dust in somebody's warehouse that they were offered a good deal on.


Sorry, what does NOS stand for?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

btcity380 said:


> Sorry, what does NOS stand for?


New Old Stock


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Never handled a glossy black sub, so I couldn't say unfortunately.
> 
> But I would have to think it's fairly similar. The subs dial may be ceramic whereas I assume the OK is enamel. But I think think that is neither here no there on aesthetics. Gloss black is probably gloss black.
> 
> ...


Amazing pictures! Love the gloss black dial


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

ChronoB said:


> No, they must have very recently renamed their movements, giving them proprietary names. They used to list the specific Sellita movements they were using, like the SW-300, etc. This is (rare) poor move by Monta, in my opinion. It comes off as pretentious. As a micro brand I think it is better to advertise that you are using known, reliable Swiss movements from Sellita or ETA. No potential customer that is even halfway familiar with the watch industry will think they are using their "own" movements, and the slightest bit of research will show they are using Sellita movements, anyway. And I would imagine the vast majority of people thinking of buying a Monta are the kind of folks that will either know ahead of time, or will find out what type of movements they are using before ever considering a purchase.
> 
> They also used to affirmatively state they were tuned to +5/-5 seconds per day accuracy, but they don't show that anymore. The fact they would openly state and stand by that accuracy claim was one of the selling points for me versus some other watches I considered. If the guys from Monta peek at this thread at some point I hope they'll address this change, because it sure looks like it will end up being counterproductive.
> 
> Update: srs1286, I just saw your update that it's to allow them to interchange with eta movements when needed due to to supply/demand. This reason makes sense, but there are other brands that alternate depending on supply, and are open about it. I'm curious how you found out. Did you ask them about it?


I thought many major Swiss brands used modified ETA base movements and give it their own designation as well. Isn't this standard industry practice?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

btcity380 said:


> I thought many major Swiss brands used modified ETA base movements and give it their own designation as well. Isn't this standard industry practice?


Yes, though not a practice that reflects well on the industry.


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

watchcrank said:


> Yes, though not a practice that reflects well on the industry.


Sorry new to this, (but long time admirer) why is this practice not reflecting well on the industry? Does this have anything to do with what I read about the dilution of what true Swiss Made mean?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

btcity380 said:


> Sorry new to this, (but long time admirer) why is this practice not reflecting well on the industry?


Because labeling a commodity movement as one's own special product is both obfuscating the origin of the movement and claiming credit where it is not due.


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

watchcrank said:


> Because labeling a commodity movement as one's own special product is both obfuscating the origin of the movement and claiming credit where it is not due.


But if that's the case, what's the logic behind asking/praising brands for signing these off-the-shelf movements?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> They were never on your list, your constant trolling to demonize American start ups is troubling to say the least. We are here to enjoy opinions and dialog from all aspects, It would be nice however if you could at times refrain from constantly raining negativity on every thread where people come to share their passion.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Actually your wrong. I had just literally Monday contacted them with a question and was considering a purchase. That post made me remember why I don't want to deal with micros, American or not. Nice try tho


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

MX793 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but you'll get that exact same "cop out" response from the big dogs as well.
> 
> Someone wrote Sinn asking if they regulate their watches and what limits of accuracy they deem acceptable at their QC. They got a similar, beat-around-the-bush non-answer about "mechanical movement accuracy can be influenced by many things...".
> 
> ...


Actually the difference is that Monta was all proud of their accuracy and hence the big asking price, but then switches movements and all of a sudden doesn't want to dwell on accuracy. So what are you paying a premium for? Fluff. Typical micro


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

City74 said:


> Actually your wrong. I had just literally Monday contacted them with a question and was considering a purchase. That post made me remember why I don't want to deal with micros, American or not. Nice try tho


Writing off all Micros is a bit extreme. A lot of the well established Swiss and german houses rebrand off the shelf movements.

Monta still make a great product overall.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mr Auto said:


> Writing off all Micros is a bit extreme. A lot of the well established Swiss and german houses rebrand off the shelf movements.
> 
> Monta still make a great product overall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Rebranding a movement doesn't bother me. Charging a premium because of the movement and then saying that they don't want to focus to much on the movement is ridiculous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

City74 said:


> Actually the difference is that Monta was all proud of their accuracy and hence the big asking price, but then switches movements and all of a sudden doesn't want to dwell on accuracy. So what are you paying a premium for? Fluff. Typical micro


Lots of fluff outside of the micro world, too.

I don't think the movement switch and dropping the accuracy guarantee are connected. While I admired it, I've also felt that Monta's poorly defined accuracy guarantee opened them up to a lot of potential warranty work that they likely weren't prepared for. I think every WIS recognized this on some level. Look at every other company that sells watches with chronometer levels of guaranteed accuracy and they all include some weasel words or cop out language. They also clearly define the conditions under which that accuracy applies, which Monta never did. I figured it was only a matter of time before Monta got wise and revised their movement guarantee, but was expecting them to add conditions rather than dropping it entirely.

While I'm not a fan of brands obfuscating what movements they use by rebranding them, it's a pretty minor transgression in my book. Monta uses the lowest grade of SW300. The lowest grade of 2892 is just as good, if not better.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

City74 said:


> Rebranding a movement doesn't bother me. Charging a premium because of the movement and then saying that they don't want to focus to much on the movement is ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The level of fit and finish on a Monta is still commensurate with the price point. And the SW300/ETA2892 is a more premium movement than the mid-grade SW200s and 2824s that the name brands bring to the table at this price point or higher *cough*Oris*cough*TAG*cough*.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

MX793 said:


> The level of fit and finish on a Monta is still commensurate with the price point. And the SW300/ETA2892 is a more premium movement than the mid-grade SW200s and 2824s that the name brands bring to the table at this price point or higher *cough*Oris*cough*TAG*cough*.


Yea and I can get a Sinn, Damasko or Stowa with a better movement for less. Your saying Monta has better fit and finish then those? Cmon now don't kid yourself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

City74 said:


> Yea and I can get a Sinn, Damasko or Stowa with a better movement for less. Your saying Monta has better fit and finish then those? Cmon now don't kid yourself
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sinn uses top grade movements, but is using 2824s or SW200s at that price point. Technically a slight step up over an elabore 2892/SW300, but I think I'd prefer the latter having been bit by the dreaded hand winding issues that the former movements have a reputation for... Damasko is using standard or elabore grade 2836 or Sellita equivalent, so a step down from Monta. But they have their ice hardened case technology to offset that, if you like the bead-blasted tool watch look. You can option a top grade in a Stowa, but again, it's a 2824 or SW200, not a 2892/SW300.

And I think fit and finish in the Monta is comparable to those brands.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

MX793 said:


> Sinn uses top grade movements, but is using 2824s or SW200s at that price point. Technically a slight step up over an elabore 2892/SW300, but I think I'd prefer the latter having been bit by the dreaded hand winding issues that the former movements have a reputation for... Damasko is using standard or elabore grade 2836 or Sellita equivalent, so a step down from Monta. But they have their ice hardened case technology to offset that, if you like the bead-blasted tool watch look. You can option a top grade in a Stowa, but again, it's a 2824 or SW200, not a 2892/SW300.
> 
> And I think fit and finish in the Monta is comparable to those brands.


Yea and at a much higher price. I can get watches from any of those brands for under $1000, and even more models in the $1300 which is Montas lowest price. As I said, typical microbrand fluff


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

MX793 said:


> Sinn uses top grade movements, but is using 2824s or SW200s at that price point. Technically a slight step up over an elabore 2892/SW300, but I think I'd prefer the latter having been bit by the dreaded hand winding issues that the former movements have a reputation for... Damasko is using standard or elabore grade 2836 or Sellita equivalent, so a step down from Monta. But they have their ice hardened case technology to offset that, if you like the bead-blasted tool watch look. You can option a top grade in a Stowa, but again, it's a 2824 or SW200, not a 2892/SW300.
> 
> And I think fit and finish in the Monta is comparable to those brands.


Yea and at a much higher price. I can get watches from any of those brands for under $1000, and even more models under the $1300 which is Montas lowest price. As I said, typical microbrand fluff


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

City74 said:


> Yea and I can get a Sinn, Damasko or Stowa with a better movement for less. Your saying Monta has better fit and finish then those? Cmon now don't kid yourself
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get what you're saying but with the Triumph If you compare the equivalent models then id argue yes Monta does have a better fit and finish.

sinn
556 - Monta wins 
104 - Monta again

Damasko
DA34 - Damasko clearly uses the better material but fit n finish is still below the triumph.

Stowa
Stowa Flieger Classic - debatable but personally I'd give it to the Triumph. Has a better mix of brushed/polished surfaces, has applied indicies, rhodium plated handset and the option for a (extremely well made) bracelet.

When it comes to the movement I guess it's personal preference but a regulated SW-300 isn't anything to laugh about. especially when you look at the other swiss companies that use it (in stock form) and redbrand it

Bell & Ross BR-CAL.302 and BR-CAL.318
IWC 35110 and 35111
Frederique Constant FC-306
TAG Heuer Calibre 7z
To name a few..

It could very well be that Monta will continue to "chronometer tune" these movments but as someone pointed out the variances for a stock SW300 are already very good and I dont know of any other company within Montas price range that make any guarantee or claim about accuracy (unless its chronometer grade) aside from specs that accompany that particular movment.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

City74 said:


> Actually the difference is that Monta was all proud of their accuracy and hence the big asking price, but then switches movements and all of a sudden doesn't want to dwell on accuracy. So what are you paying a premium for? Fluff. Typical micro


Switching movements from Sellita to ETA, aren't they pretty much the same thing although Sellita being a clone of ETA but performance wise for the past 10 years from what I read are pretty much neck to neck no?


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

On the topic of accuracy, I will just say how accurate my Ocean King has been for me. I last set the watch on Friday the 6th, so almost 2 weeks ago. It is currently 6 seconds ahead of atomic, so 0.5 sec/day on average. Basically I have found that it will gain a couple of seconds if I leave it dial up at night, and lose a couple if I leave it Crown up at night, so I can alternate and it stays pretty much dead on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

badgerracer said:


> On the topic of accuracy, I will just say how accurate my Ocean King has been for me. I last set the watch on Friday the 6th, so almost 2 weeks ago. It is currently 6 seconds ahead of atomic, so 0.5 sec/day on average. Basically I have found that it will gain a couple of seconds if I leave it dial up at night, and lose a couple if I leave it Crown up at night, so I can alternate and it stays pretty much dead on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Triumph is accurate to +2 seconds weekly.

The Question is will they continue to make accuracy a priority?? Based on that email it doesn't sound like it. (doesn't make that much difference either way) but I think answers are better coming from Justin direct rather than his customer support staff.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Mr Auto said:


> My Triumph is accurate to +2 seconds weekly.
> 
> The Question is will they continue to make accuracy a priority?? Based on that email it doesn't sound like it. (doesn't make that much difference either way) but I think answers are better coming from Justin direct rather than his customer support staff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I guess I interpreted differently. To me it read like they really weren't going to change anything other than not allowing regulation under warranty, but I could be wrong. I do agree that it would be better if they just changed the wording to something along the lines of "regulated to +/- 5 sec/day at our facilities, although actual accuracy may vary" or something like that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

badgerracer said:


> I guess I interpreted differently. To me it read like they really weren't going to change anything other than not allowing regulation under warranty, but I could be wrong. I do agree that it would be better if they just changed the wording to something along the lines of "regulated to +/- 5 sec/day at our facilities, although actual accuracy may vary" or something like that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fact thet they're not even mentioning accuracy stats anymore and being flippant about it in emails says a lot to me.

it does state "highly tuned" but weather or not it's still going to be +/- 5 sec/day is the issue.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mr Auto said:


> I get what you're saying but with the Triumph If you compare the equivalent models then id argue yes Monta does have a better fit and finish.
> 
> sinn
> 556 - Monta wins
> ...


You go buy all the Montas you want but if you think your wearing something that's equal to a Sinn, Stowa or Damasko then the fools at Monta sure got the wool over your eyes.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

City74 said:


> the fools at Monta sure got the wool over your eyes.


Fair enough... but you've never owned one so your opinion holds no weight.

I've had/handled all three. The only thing the others have over the Monta is heritige and Ice hardened steel.

The Monta (in my case Triumph) is more accurate and better finished than all 3 German equivalents.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

City74 said:


> You go buy all the Montas you want but if you think your wearing something that's equal to a Sinn, Stowa or Damasko then the fools at Monta sure got the wool over your eyes.


May I ask why you think Sinn and Stowa reign superior to the Monta? I am not a watchmaker so I can't speak for the movement side of things but as a machinist, looking at the pictures, Monta's metal cutting, finishing, production complexity and hence cost on the hardware, way higher than Stowa......this is speaking purely from a production/manufacturing point of view. The Monta hardware and that Ginault Ocean Rover both done at high degree, pro level, from examining the photos.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Mr Auto said:


> Fair enough... but you've never owned one so your opinion holds no weight.
> 
> I've had/handled all three. The only thing the others have over the Monta is heritige and Ice hardened steel.
> 
> ...


I hate to think I agree with City74 on almost anything, but I believe there is a real value to market longevity that needs to be considered.

Personally, I am very hesitant to consider any micro brand product priced at over $1K. No matter how good the product is, it is simply too easy for a micro to fold up shop and disappear, leaving you with a watch you can no longer find parts for. An example that come quickly to mind is Kobold, but I'm sure there are others.

I'll also add that I think there is a bit of dead zone in the watch world in the price bracket between $1K and maybe $3K. There are a ton of great options below $1K, both major brands and micros. Once I get above $3K, I can start looking a "near luxury" brands such as Tudor or Grand Seiko, or any number of used luxury models.

A micro can attempt to break through the $1K ceiling through the use of a premium movement and top quality finishing, but the risk of brand closure will always weigh heavily against them.

Again, this is all just opinion. My risk tolerance is obviously sub $1K. Others may have a risk tolerance of sub $5K or $10K. It doesn't make anyone "right" or "wrong".


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

For what it’s subjectively worth, the fit and finish of my OK2 felt like a $1-2k watch. 

I just ultimately didn’t gel with the mix of ceramic and matte of the gilt, and I prefer to stay under $1k if I can help it. 

As for the generic Monta name for a movement class so that roughly comparable ones can be interchanged, and a slight backing off of accuracy assurances, it doesn’t bother me, as I’m not particularly focused on slight movement or accuracy nuances. 

I dislike more their reluctance to use the OK clasp on other models. 

As for communicating with them, it’s been fine. They’re a little professional feeling relative to some other brands I like (who feel more enthusiast like), but that’s incredibly subjective of me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Ryeguy said:


> I hate to think I agree with City74 on almost anything, but I believe there is a real value to market longevity that needs to be considered.
> 
> Personally, I am very hesitant to consider any micro brand product priced at over $1K. No matter how good the product is, it is simply too easy for a micro to fold up shop and disappear, leaving you with a watch you can no longer find parts for. An example that come quickly to mind is Kobold, but I'm sure there are others.
> 
> ...


This is a good point, and it factored heavily in my decision before buying a Monta. My 12-hour bezel Oceanking cost $1,825 as a preorder. That number was _really_ pushing the limit of what I felt comfortable spending on a young, independent company. Ultimately, the fact that they already have an established brand in Everest straps, their continuing development of new models and options, and the comments of trusted posters here at the forum made me comfortable purchasing from them. Will they be around in 5, 10, 20 years? Maybe not. Perhaps even _probably_ not. That's a risk with any independent brand. Even a company like Christopher Ward could go under if it's mismanaged.

There's definitely some security in buying from a brand like Longines or Mido that's part of the Swatch group or one of the other big companies. Even if they shut down those brands there would likely be a surplus of parts for years to come with the most popular models.


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

City74 said:


> Yea and at a much higher price. I can get watches from any of those brands for under $1000, and even more models in the $1300 which is Montas lowest price. As I said, typical microbrand fluff


Seems like your comparing the second hand prices of the three to the RRP of the Monta's to better your argument. A little marketing trick of your own if you ask me lol.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

btcity380 said:


> May I ask why you think Sinn and Stowa reign superior to the Monta? I am not a watchmaker so I can't speak for the movement side of things but as a machinist, looking at the pictures, Monta's metal cutting, finishing, production complexity and hence cost on the hardware, way higher than Stowa......this is speaking purely from a production/manufacturing point of view. The Monta hardware and that Ginault Ocean Rover both done at high degree, pro level, from examining the photos.


Will Monta be around in 80 years like Stowa? Will it still have the great name and customer service associated with it? I highly doubt it. There is way more to a brand then the product they put out today. There is more in an asking price then just materials.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ryeguy said:


> I hate to think I agree with City74 on almost anything, but I believe there is a real value to market longevity that needs to be considered.
> 
> Personally, I am very hesitant to consider any micro brand product priced at over $1K. No matter how good the product is, it is simply too easy for a micro to fold up shop and disappear, leaving you with a watch you can no longer find parts for. An example that come quickly to mind is Kobold, but I'm sure there are others.
> 
> ...


I think $500 for a micro is the limits. NTH does it just about right, but still not enough I will buy one. There are just so many good brands that are established that you can have for the $500 mark I don't see the reason to take a risk, especially a $1500 one. A Hamilton Khaki King is $320. Your telling me a Monta is worth 5 times that? No way. When buying Hamilton or Tissot or Certina or whatever you basically have very little risk. Buying a Monta at many times the price only multiplies the risk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

srs1286 said:


> Seems like your comparing the second hand prices of the three to the RRP of the Monta's to better your argument. A little marketing trick of your own if you ask me lol.


I can buy a NEW Damasko DA36, Da34, DS30 and I think 1 or 2 other Damasko for less then the cheapest Monta. I can buy a NEW Sinn 104, 556 and I think 1 or 2 more Sinns for less then the cheapest Monta. I can buy 5 or 6 different models of NEW STOWA's (flieger, Antea, Partitio, Marine and more) for less then the price of a Monta. Honestly, you have no clue what your talking about. Oh and Monta doesn't discount so the price is the price. I'm comparing apples to apples


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

City74 said:


> I think $500 for a micro is the limits. NTH does it just about right, but still not enough I will buy one. There are just so many good brands that are established that you can have for the $500 mark I don't see the reason to take a risk, especially a $1500 one. A Hamilton Khaki King is $320. Your telling me a Monta is worth 5 times that? No way. When buying Hamilton or Tissot or Certina or whatever you basically have very little risk. Buying a Monta at many times the price only multiplies the risk


Is a Monta Triumph 5 times better than a Hamilton Khaki King? No
Is a Rolex Submariner 5 times better than a Monta Ocean King? Also no

That is just the law of diminishing returns in action.

Comparing watches at dramatically different price points isn't really fair, as getting a marginally better product is exponentially more expensive.

Comparing products in the same price point is more realistic. In the case of Monta vs Sinn, Damasko, Stowa they are close in price.

Monta has better machining and case finishing, but it doesn't have the history, and those are tradeoffs that people need to consider when purchasing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

City74 said:


> Yea and at a much higher price. I can get watches from any of those brands for under $1000, and even more models under the $1300 which is Montas lowest price. As I said, typical microbrand fluff


Please show me where I can buy a brand new Sinn with full warranty in North America for under $1000.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

badgerracer said:


> Is a Monta Triumph 5 times better than a Hamilton Khaki King? No
> Is a Rolex Submariner 5 times better than a Monta Ocean King? Also no
> 
> That is just the law of diminishing returns in action.
> ...


A Rolex isn't 5 times better? You really need to read how Rolex is made, and a history lesson. Also look at tradition and resale value. In 5 years your Monta won't be worth $500. The Rolex will be worth most likely what you paid if not more. Then it's worth way more the 5x isn't it?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

MX793 said:


> Please show me where I can buy a brand new Sinn with full warranty in North America for under $1000.


I should have said Stowa and Damasko. I think the 556 is just over $1000 after the price increase however Sinn still offers 2 models for less then the base Monta


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

City74 said:


> I can buy a NEW Damasko DA36, Da34, DS30 and I think 1 or 2 other Damasko for less then the cheapest Monta. I can buy a NEW Sinn 104, 556 and I think 1 or 2 more Sinns for less then the cheapest Monta. I can buy 5 or 6 different models of NEW STOWA's (flieger, Antea, Partitio, Marine and more) for less then the price of a Monta. Honestly, you have no clue what your talking about. Oh and Monta doesn't discount so the price is the price. I'm comparing apples to apples


I absolutely do know what I'm talking about. You stated you can buy multiple models of all three of those brands for less than $1,000. Why did that price all of the sudden jump to $1,300? And of those watches at $1,300, one brand has decent tech but the finishing of the case and dial is definitely not as complex as the Monta.

Side note that all of the watches stated as comparable have the 2824/SW200 movements in them which would be a step down. The Sinn 856 has the SW300 like the Monta and its very well done for the watch that it is. The tegiment is special, but at the end of the day its a fully bead blasted watch with a printed dial and costs $400 more than the triumph. Yes I can speak about the 856, I own one. Yes I can speak about the Monta's, I've handle the entire collection with an OK on the way.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

City74 said:


> I think $500 for a micro is the limits. NTH does it just about right, but still not enough I will buy one. There are just so many good brands that are established that you can have for the $500 mark I don't see the reason to take a risk, especially a $1500 one. A Hamilton Khaki King is $320. Your telling me a Monta is worth 5 times that? No way. When buying Hamilton or Tissot or Certina or whatever you basically have very little risk. Buying a Monta at many times the price only multiplies the risk


A watch is worth only and exactly what an individual is willing to pay for it. If value, durability, and brand longevity is king then we should all be wearing Casio G-Shocks or Timex Expeditions. Hell, from that perspective buying any watch with a mechanical movement is a complete waste of money. I could get a Bulova Precisionist for $212 with a quartz movement who's accuracy puts almost all others to shame, let alone every mechanical movement out there. Is an $8,550 Rolex Submariner worth more than a $5,200 Omega Seamaster 300M? Not by any objective measurement, but it sure is if you want a Rolex. And ultimately, the only risk you avoid in buying a Tissot or a Certina over a Monta, Farer or any other microbrand is the future availability of parts. _That_ is where the risk comes in as the price goes up. You could get into resale value, but that's a whole other discussion.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

srs1286 said:


> I absolutely do know what I'm talking about. You stated you can buy multiple models of all three of those brands for less than $1,000. Why did that price all of the sudden jump to $1,300? And of those watches at $1,300, one brand has decent tech but the finishing of the case and dial is definitely not as complex as the Monta.
> 
> Side note that all of the watches stated as comparable have the 2824/SW200 movements in them which would be a step down. The Sinn 856 has the SW300 like the Monta and its very well done for the watch that it is. The tegiment is special, but at the end of the day its a fully bead blasted watch with a printed dial and costs $400 more than the triumph. Yes I can speak about the 856, I own one. Yes I can speak about the Monta's, I've handle the entire collection with an OK on the way.


Read my other post about sub $1000 watches. Also as stated I can buy many models from all 3 German brands for less then a Monta


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

City74 said:


> Will Monta be around in 80 years like Stowa? Will it still have the great name and customer service associated with it? I highly doubt it. There is way more to a brand then the product they put out today. There is more in an asking price then just materials.


Who says Stowa will be around 80 years from now? Do you have a crystal ball? Can you tell me what the next Powerball numbers will be?

Even long established brands go out of business. How many 40, 50, 60 or more years old brands went bust in the quartz crisis? If, 50 years ago, I told you that upstart Honda would be making some of the most popular passenger cars in America long after Oldsmobile, a company that had been making cars for 60+ years and one of the oldest brands in the business, had gone out of business, would you have believed me?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

MX793 said:


> Who says Stowa will be around 80 years from now? Do you have a crystal ball? Can you tell me what the next Powerball numbers will be?
> 
> Even long established brands go out of business. How many 40, 50, 60 or more years old brands went bust in the quartz crisis? If, 50 years ago, I told you that upstart Honda would be making some of the most popular passenger cars in America long after Oldsmobile, a company that had been making cars for 60+ years and one of the oldest brands in the business, had gone out of business, would you have believed me?


My point was the Stowa has ALREADY been around that long, making watches in WWII. How long has Monta been around? Do you seriously think they will last the test of time? Cmon seriously.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

City74 said:


> My point was the Stowa has ALREADY been around that long, making watches in WWII. How long has Monta been around? Do you seriously think they will last the test of time? Cmon seriously.


Whenever you hear ads for stock brokers they always say "past performance is not a guarantee of future success". Stowa has been around for a very long time but it is still a relatively small company and there are no guarantee it will continue in the future.

GE is a company that has over a century of history of great success. Facebook is a company that was founded 15 years ago, and yet as of right now GE is on a lot shakier ground than Facebook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

City74 said:


> My point was the Stowa has ALREADY been around that long, making watches in WWII. How long has Monta been around? Do you seriously think they will last the test of time? Cmon seriously.


You try to prove points with conjecture and anecdotes. You post your opinion as fact. You are off-base almost always.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

badgerracer said:


> Whenever you hear ads for stock brokers they always say "past performance is not a guarantee of future success". Stowa has been around for a very long time but it is still a relatively small company and there are no guarantee it will continue in the future.
> 
> GE is a company that has over a century of history of great success. Facebook is a company that was founded 15 years ago, and yet as of right now GE is on a lot shakier ground than Facebook
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If Monta is around in 5 years I'll be surprised, and I'll give them a pat on the back for making it that long. The point is, if they are or aren't, it doesn't matter. They won't change the watch world and are still gonna be overpriced


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I buy mostly for aesthetics. I like the look and dimensions of many micro offerings, including Monta's, enough to buy them. And since micros use off-the-shelf movements, I figure if one actually stays in the collection for the long haul, I'll just have my local watchmaker service it. I also like some of the enthusiast brand owners, so I'm happy to support them while they're at it.

Hence, like super duper movement accuracy not being a concern of mine, neither is brand longevity.

YMMV, of course.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> You try to prove points with conjecture and anecdotes. You post your opinion as fact. You are off-base almost always.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Isn't that your opinion?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> I buy mostly for aesthetics. I like the look and dimensions of many micro offerings, including Monta's, enough to buy them. And since micros use off-the-shelf movements, I figure if one actually stays in the collection for the long haul, I'll just have my local watchmaker service it. I also like some of the enthusiast brand owners, so I'm happy to support them while they're at it.
> 
> Hence, like super duper movement accuracy not being a concern of mine, neither is brand longevity.
> 
> YMMV, of course.


Well at at least you own an Omega


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

City74 said:


> Isn't that your opinion?


No that's a statement based on observations of measurable fact.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

City74 said:


> Well at at least you own an Omega


But let's be honest: it's the red-headed stepchild of the Speedmaster line in terms of dial design and movement 

#small wrist
#i'm cheap


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

City74 said:


> If Monta is around in 5 years I'll be surprised, and I'll give them a pat on the back for making it that long. The point is, if they are or aren't, it doesn't matter. They won't change the watch world and are still gonna be overpriced


I don't think their goal is to change the watch world. I think their goal is to make great watches that people want to buy. As of right now it seems like they run out of stock on a lot of models pretty frequently, so I would say they are achieving that goal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

City74 said:


> If Monta is around in 5 years I'll be surprised, and I'll give them a pat on the back for making it that long. The point is, if they are or aren't, it doesn't matter. They won't change the watch world and are still gonna be overpriced


Just say your wary of spending that much on a young brand. That seems to be a true statement that would be respected. Everything else that you've typed is just noise.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

This just in from Monta

"In an effort to keep up with demand, we recently adopted the caliber language to give ourselves the ability to use the comparable ETA movements (2892, 2893, etc) when available..

Since these are mechanical watch movements and they will deviate, we want to have flexibility with timing. .For example, a customer may find their watch running 1-2 seconds outside of the +/- 5 spec. .We always check the movement for accuracy and will continue to do so while also targeting this +/- 5 seconds goal."

So they're not saying the movements wont be regulated/tuned, its just a case of them covering themselves from accuracy complaints, which is understandable as no company should be putting guarantees on a movements accuracy unless it's chronometer grade.

Heritige is Important but If making the most logical decision was the aim of the game we wouldn't be here discussing watches. I could pick up a khaki king for half the price with similar levels of accuracy and double the Power reserve but comes with its own set of doubts and uncertainties regarding the movement.

If it's guaranteed accuracy I wanted I could get a chronometer grade auto from Tissot a company thats been around for the longest again less than half the price of the Monta. I wonder why more people aren't buying chrono grade Tissots....

If the chrono wasn't accurate enough I could get a radio controlled watch for peanuts from a company we all know isn't going anywhere anytime soon. It will handle anything I can throw at it and has a perpetual calendar/world time thrown in for good measure, just pick a color and be done with it all.

Will Monta be around 5 10 years from now? who knows! but as a micro they're doing everything the right way and thats all we can ask for from a company still finding its feet. If we were to predict the future of the company based on it's past and present events I wouldnt exactly consider a Monta purchase risky at this point.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

srs1286 said:


> Just say your wary of spending that much on a young brand. That would be a true statement that would be respected. Everything else that you've typed is just noise.


Always noise.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

I’m going to chime in since I’ve owned Sinn, Stowa and Damasko’s but have since sold and have a Monta OK no date on order

I love Stowa, owned 3-4 of them, everything about them is top notch, but lack of WR on the watches that I prefer and I’m not a fan of their dive watch or the modern flieger with the higher WR ratings have me flipping them to keep the collection small.

I’ve owned a Damasko and the “ice hardened” case is great as is the crown action but the dial details are just too boring and I lost interest in the watch fairly quickly.

I’ve also owned 2 Sinn’s, the 857 utc vfr in which I loved the tegimented case, the feel of the bezel and the drilled lugs but hated the utc function in the movement and the orange on the dial. I then picked up a white dial 104 on the bracelet which was ok but hated the bracelet, the all polished case and the day date function on the dial.

So I decided on Monta because i want another crack at a dive/sport watch that won’t break the bank, the no date option finally sold me and from reviews the bracelet alone will be worth it and the dial and finishing should be great, as for the movements i feel it will be on par with all those previous german watches, it’s a solid caseback so cant see what Stowa gives in there highly decorated movements, but gladly will take the higher WR rating. As for accuracy I don’t hold much stock in high accuracy on mechanical watches, if I want something highly accurate I would just buy quartz. I don’t like the fact that they are using generic movement designations instead of just saying it’s a ETA or Sellita movement but understand other manufacturers do the same so don’t see it as too much of a big deal, just a disappointment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> But let's be honest: it's the red-headed stepchild of the Speedmaster line in terms of dial design and movement
> 
> #small wrist
> #i'm cheap


I had a 3510.50 and totally loved it. I like that it's the "different" Speedy


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> No that's a statement based on observations of measurable fact.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


In other words an opinion


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Oceanking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, can't wait for mine in a few days!


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Mr Auto said:


> This just in from Monta
> 
> "In an effort to keep up with demand, we recently adopted the caliber language to give ourselves the ability to use the comparable ETA movements (2892, 2893, etc) when available..
> 
> Since these are mechanical watch movements and they will deviate, we want to have flexibility with timing. .For example, a customer may find their watch running 1-2 seconds outside of the +/- 5 spec. .We always check the movement for accuracy and will continue to do so while also targeting this +/- 5 seconds goal."


Again, if they are still shooting for +5/-5 they could easily continue to say state that, regardless of whether they use a Sellita or ETA, depending on supply. As much as I respect Justin and guys from Monta, I doubt that's why they took the statement about their watches being tuned to +5/-5 off the website. Their current Sellita movements clearly can be regulated to that level of accuracy (my OK gains about 3 seconds per day), and even lower grade ETA movements are capable of that kind of accuracy.

Either A) publicly holding themselves to that standard was causing some kind of consternation (financial and/or practical), B) they expect to get movements in that won't be tuned that well, or C) expect to get movements that will more easily be moved out of that range with use. If the reason is A, that's not a big problem. It's B and C that worry me. Simply taking the +5/-5 accuracy statement off the website (and labeling their movements) in and of itself is not a big deal. As others have pointed out, it simply lowers the value proposition a little. It's the potential reason(s) behind it that are worrisome, and could _greatly_ lower the value proposition.

I'm sure Monta is selling every watch they can have produced, and that they're looking for ways to increase production and expand business. Taking whatever movement that's available rather than sticking with one brand/model of movement makes sense in that regard. But it if lowers perceived or actually quality in any way they are better off with more limited sales and longer production times.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Someone said they have a no date one? Where? All I see is dates? Oh it's like one ocean king. Well I like the others better. Still waiting for a no date one.

Thanks the gilt is nice! I guess I have dive watches that look similar so was hoping for the other models to have no date. 2k is too much for me to look like other dive watches. May as well get an Omega 300m in grey market. Omega owns the 2-4k range IMO


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Contaygious said:


> Someone said they have a no date one? Where? All I see is dates?


https://montawatch.com/collections/oceanking/products/oceanking-time-only


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

City74 said:


> I had a 3510.50 and totally loved it. I like that it's the "different" Speedy


I love it too. It fits my wrist size perfectly (6.5) and it's far cheaper and does things a bit differently (I like some quirk) than its more common older brother.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Just pre-ordered the Time Only OK in Gilt. 

Many companies that use Selitta / ETA bounce back and forth between the two. It's a supply issue. 

That being said, I am a little upset about the removal of the +5/-5 text on the Monta website. Upon the pre-order of my OK, this was listed on the specification. I've reached out to Monta for comment on wether or not they will uphold the guarantee given the circumstance. Will report back. 

In any event, very excited to receive the watch.


----------



## edsa (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm very particular with its case, is it brushed or polished?

I own a Sinn 104 bought brand new this year and thought it had almost similar aesthetics with this Monta. However I am pretty disappointed with its polished case as it had already some minor scratches despite it not leaving my bed room and have only worn it once on a night out.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

edsa said:


> I'm very particular with its case, is it brushed or polished?
> 
> I own a Sinn 104 bought brand new this year and thought it had almost similar aesthetics with this Monta. However I am pretty disappointed with its polished case as it had already some minor scratches despite it not leaving my bed room and have only worn it once on a night out.


Brushed and polished, I've never had a watch I wore that didn't get scratched. If you are after that gram a damasko.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Monta's case and bracelet, from personal experience, picks up scratches since it's highly polished.

EDIT: Now that I recall, I really don't notice that much scratches on my 104. YMMV.


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

ChronoB said:


> Again, if they are still shooting for +5/-5 they could easily continue to say state that, regardless of whether they use a Sellita or ETA, depending on supply. As much as I respect Justin and guys from Monta, I doubt that's why they took the statement about their watches being tuned to +5/-5 off the website. Their current Sellita movements clearly can be regulated to that level of accuracy (my OK gains about 3 seconds per day), and even lower grade ETA movements are capable of that kind of accuracy.
> 
> Either A) publicly holding themselves to that standard was causing some kind of consternation (financial and/or practical), B) they expect to get movements in that won't be tuned that well, or C) expect to get movements that will more easily be moved out of that range with use. If the reason is A, that's not a big problem. It's B and C that worry me. Simply taking the +5/-5 accuracy statement off the website (and labeling their movements) in and of itself is not a big deal. As others have pointed out, it simply lowers the value proposition a little. It's the potential reason(s) behind it that are worrisome, and could _greatly_ lower the value proposition.
> 
> I'm sure Monta is selling every watch they can have produced, and that they're looking for ways to increase production and expand business. Taking whatever movement that's available rather than sticking with one brand/model of movement makes sense in that regard. But it if lowers perceived or actually quality in any way they are better off with more limited sales and longer production times.


What happens if you direct this question and ask them if it's A B or C? would they be transparent about it?


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

unclesandy said:


> Just pre-ordered the Time Only OK in Gilt.
> 
> Many companies that use Selitta / ETA bounce back and forth between the two. It's a supply issue.
> 
> ...


What does the TIME ONLY mean here? limited edition?


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

btcity380 said:


> What happens if you direct this question and ask them if it's A B or C? would they be transparent about it?


Ask Monta and find out for yourself.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

btcity380 said:


> What does the TIME ONLY mean here? limited edition?


Means no date.


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr Auto said:


> Ask Monta and find out for yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I was just wondering if someone already did since obviously many people cared about it enough to post their disappointment here.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

btcity380 said:


> What happens if you direct this question and ask them if it's A B or C? would they be transparent about it?


It would be nice, but I doubt it. Who would? If it's B or C they would be openly admitting that they're going to put movements in the watches that are inferior to what they've previously sold. And I honestly think the most likely reason is because they're probably tired of sending watches under warranty to their watchmaker because they're 10 seconds fast.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

ChronoB said:


> It would be nice, but I doubt it. Who would? If it's B or C they would be openly admitting that they're going to put movements in the watches that are inferior to what they've previously sold. And I honestly think the most likely reason is because they're probably tired of sending watches under warranty to their watchmaker because they're 10 seconds fast.


Exactly this. The movement quality isn't going to change. I'm sure it's the fact that people were getting watches slightly out of spec and sending it in to be regulated which is tricky because everyone's wearing patterns are different. When I first got my Oceanking it was running something like +7 secs per day for a few months and then it progressively got better and it's been at +1.5 for the past 7 months.

I'm sure people wish they didn't advertise -/+ 5 to begin with, but it's a young brand and things are going to change as they continue to grow. I don't like the changing of the caliber names to M-2X though. Self winding, highly tuned movement manufactured and assembled in Switzerland is vague. I much prefer the way Christopher Ward used to do it when they used ETA and Sellita.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Update on the movements and accuracy:


Movements: 

I spoke with the folks at Monta today. They have confirmed the reason behind the internal movement designation is so that ETA and Selitta movements could be used interchangeably. 

My thoughts: 

As discussed previously, this is likely a supply issue. For those of interested in the growth and development of this brand...this is a good thing! There is some likely hood that Monta is forecasting production of watches that exceeds their access to Selitta movements exclusively. This is my opinion. Secondly, many large scale manufacturers are following suite with this business practice as of late, Frederique Constant, for example. 

Accuracy: 

I asked Monta about the guaranteed accuracy, and how it was listed on their website as +/- 5 sec. at the time that I pre-ordered my OceanKing. I was told that all Monta watches are, and will be checked and regulated in St. Louis during the final QC before shipment to the customer. Being that this was listed as +/- 5 seconds at the time of my pre-order, I was assured that my movement would be running within this time frame. 

My thoughts: 

Likely a scale of production hurdle. Monta is certainly transitioning from a Micro to a full fledged watch brand. This is a good thing. With that comes growing pains. We can not say for certain what the exact reason is, but as many have stated it could be perhaps due to a number of watches being sent back to be regulated again. Secondly, it could be due to the shear number of watches being produced now. It may not be feasible to continue regulating watches that have been sent back. Often times it is wise in business to under promise and over deliver. It may be a logistics issue to commit to all produced watches running at +/-5, even they are still all being regulated and likely running within this now old specification. 

Again, these are my thoughts, not Monta's words. 

All good things, in my opinion.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Black OK2 on today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I just love the consistent inky black dial. 

Also the clean BGW9 is a treat


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Gosh. All this talk about Monta's recent move and I'm suddenly facing a $1200 deal on a pre-owned Monta Triumph Black. 

Should I pull the trigger , guys?


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

jamesezra said:


> Gosh. All this talk about Monta's recent move and I'm suddenly facing a $1200 deal on a pre-owned Monta Triumph Black.
> 
> Should I pull the trigger , guys?


If everything checks out and it comes with the bracelet, do it!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Gosh. All this talk about Monta's recent move and I'm suddenly facing a $1200 deal on a pre-owned Monta Triumph Black.
> 
> Should I pull the trigger , guys?





Mr Auto said:


> If everything checks out and it comes with the bracelet, do it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


About par for the course for Triumph resale prices. You could probably negotiation down to $900-1100. The Triumphs don't hold their value as well as the OKs, which also loose $500-900 upon resale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> About par for the course for Triumph resale prices. You could probably negotiation down to $900-1100. The Triumphs don't hold their value as well as the OKs, which also loose $500-900 upon resale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going to say the same thing, that I think you can find a better deal if you are patient. I see them selling for at or around $1000 on bracelet both here and on EBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't think the movement renaming (if that what you mean by "move") should influence the decision one way or another. If you love the watch and you can get a good price on a good condition watch go for it.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you for the advice gentlemen 

Shall wait out for a better deal.....or maybe I shld just go for brand new


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

If I had to cut down my collection which is currently @12 watches with 2 incoming. I know this oceanking wouldn't go anywhere. It dominates my rotation so much so it has me contemplating moves.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My OK is also a foundational piece


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Patiently waiting on my time only Gilt OK.

Unfortunately, I recieved an email today stating that shipments were being delayed until some time late next week. Apparently assembly is beginning in Switzerland tomorrow, per the email. I'm guessing it'll be another two weeks to delivery, if this new time line holds.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

unclesandy said:


> Patiently waiting on my time only Gilt OK.
> 
> Unfortunately, I recieved an email today stating that shipments were being delayed until some time late next week. Apparently assembly is beginning in Switzerland tomorrow, per the email. I'm guessing it'll be another two weeks to delivery, if this new time line holds.
> 
> ...


have the time only red second hand OK on order and also received the same email, better late then never

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

govdubspeedgo said:


> have the time only red second hand OK on order and also received the same email, better late then never
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delays suck no doubt but communication goes a long way. I don't think a pre order for me has ever been on time, at least I don't remember one being so.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Today I adjusted the date to account for September only having 30 days. That is the first time I had to unscrew the crown since I set it after service 3 and a half weeks ago. It is currently about 15 seconds behind atomic time.

Also my wife and I just got a new camera and this is me playing around with it 









EDIT: the picture came out a little blurry as I guess tapatalk will now only allow you to upload high res pictures if you are paying for their VIP service (at least that is what it is saying on my phone)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

Hey guys,
Thinking of getting an OK. Anyone have any info on montas future plans with the OK or safe to say it won't change and I should get one now lol


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Daveouzz said:


> Hey guys,
> Thinking of getting an OK. Anyone have any info on montas future plans with the OK or safe to say it won't change and I should get one now lol


They seem to release new things in conjunction with Basel each year. So any changes or new additions look to March. So if you are wanting to see wait six months if you are satisfied with what you see hit it now.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> They seem to release new things in conjunction with Basel each year. So any changes or new additions look to March. So if you are wanting to see wait six months if you are satisfied with what you see hit it now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Expanding on JLS's post, they typically release around Basel, but then they open for pre-orders. Anything they actually announce at Basel likely won't be shipped until mid-2020, or more likely late 2020.

Right after Basel 2019 the Monta boys were interviewed on the take time w/Patrick Marlett YouTube channel. When asked what they had in store for Basel 2020 they said they were looking at making refinements to the Triumph, as well as a new watch that is "inspired by the sea, but isn't a dive watch". No mention of changes to the OK. That doesn't mean that they won't change it, but a bit of evidence that they won't do too much with it.

My guess is that they will continue to make small tweaks to the line, and possibly different versions (like the 12 hour bezel and no date versions we saw this past year) but I doubt they would make a large change after only 2 years with the model. Yes they made drastic changes with the Gen 1 after only a year, but that is because they got a lot of backlash with the design. The Gen 2 seems to sell pretty well, so I imagine they wouldn't want to rock the boat too much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Thank you to the guys at Monta for fixing my Triumph under warranty.
The rotor had stopped spinning and they got it fixed...

And since I just sent in the watch head I decided to wear the leather for the first time.

Wow this is a nice strap!

Very impressed! Thanks y'all!


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> They seem to release new things in conjunction with Basel each year. So any changes or new additions look to March. So if you are wanting to see wait six months if you are satisfied with what you see hit it now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


This is true. After listening to some interviews, we know a dress watch, and potentially a chronograph are in the works. I would bet on a dress watch of sorts being announced around then or sooner. I wouldn't expect any major rework of the existing collection. Maybe new colors, dials, etc., but certainly not entirely new versions imo.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

Finally in the Monta club!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

Thanks for the replies 🙂
Just wanted to make sure there wasn't a gen3 in the works that'd make gen2 look meh...... But gen2 is already too pretty to be mehed 😅 🤷‍♂️


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

So nice to have this back on wrist. It's hard to beat. 
View attachment D2C0266B-823A-488B-B70F-18A2867ACF4D.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> So nice to have this back on wrist. It's hard to beat.
> View attachment 14521425
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always looking good on you my friend


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Always looking good on you my friend


Thanks brotha. Hope all is well!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Thanks brotha. Hope all is well!


Very well, thanks!

Lots on the go in all areas of life, but I'm happy trucking along 

III hope all is well for you too.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Just took delivery of a Monta Triumph (I know , I know , I'm slow...)
Mannnn.... the reviews and the compliments you guys are giving Monta are so true! Feels like butter on the wrist. And the thinness... gosh!


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks great on you mate, welcome to the club! 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Just took delivery of a Monta Triumph (I know , I know , I'm slow...)
> Mannnn.... the reviews and the compliments you guys are giving Monta are so true! Feels like butter on the wrist. And the thinness... gosh!


Yup they are a-z great.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Has anyone else found the safety latch on the clasp to be fairly loose, and have a bit of a rattle on wrist? Essentially whenever the watch is dial up, the safety clasp falls down a bit. Then something will touch the clasp and push the latch back flush with the rest of the clasp and it will make a small metallic sound. With the way I am typing today it seems to be rattling a lot.

Pics to illustrate my problem. Latch dangling








Latch back flush









This is my only watch on bracelet right now, so maybe a lot of bracelets are like this and I just don't have anything to compare it to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine was looser than average I took the logo'd keeper off, gave it a gentle squeeze with padded pliers. Bingo. Solved.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't think it's all that uncommon with flip-lock safety clasps. I generally prefer dual pushbutton clasps without the fold-over keeper partly because most fold-over designs either rattle a bit out of the box, or after some time has loosened them up.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

My clasp has been tight since reception of watch and has not loosened. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> Has anyone else found the safety latch on the clasp to be fairly loose, and have a bit of a rattle on wrist? Essentially whenever the watch is dial up, the safety clasp falls down a bit. Then something will touch the clasp and push the latch back flush with the rest of the clasp and it will make a small metallic sound. With the way I am typing today it seems to be rattling a lot.
> 
> This is my only watch on bracelet right now, so maybe a lot of bracelets are like this and I just don't have anything to compare it to.


My Monta's bracelet is just like that, with the clasp just ever so slightly loose. In my experience, it's not uncommon on bracelets with flip-lock clasps, and ultimately makes it easier to catch the clasp and open the bracelet. The question is how much looser will it become over time.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone get any update on the time only OK? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

nope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

unclesandy said:


> Anyone get any update on the time only OK?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Last Friday they posted on Instagram "the next batch of pre-orders is shipping from Switzerland today". Somebody in the comments asked if that included some of the No-Date OK and they said yes. So that would mean it is probably getting to them in St. Louis around now and they are probably doing QC, although that is just my guess.

Over in the Atlas thread the only people who have gotten theirs so far all had problems with it, so I imagine they will go extra slow and carful for the QC on the next batch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Man.... how thin can this get?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

*double double*


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Man.... how thin can this get?


Looks great those bracelets just don't want to leave the wrist.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

tell me about it. It feels some comfy with the fully-articulating links.



JLS36 said:


> Looks great those bracelets just don't want to leave the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the real magic is in those nicely bevelled edges.

I have other bracelets that articulate in the same or similar fashion which are still quite comfy but the bevels used in conjunction take it over the top.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Still my favorite 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Still my favorite
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's high praise 

You've had some nice pieces roll through


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I think the real magic is in those nicely bevelled edges.
> 
> I have other bracelets that articulate in the same or similar fashion which are still quite comfy but the bevels used in conjunction take it over the top.


I agree with you. The bevelled edges are really a nice touch.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone hear anything about time only OK? I emailed them with an inquiry yesterday in the morning, but have yet to hear anything back. I was told they would be in America last Friday. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

I trolled their instagram account where someone asked and they said shipping next week for the time only OKs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

It has been a week with the Triumph. Fantastic!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

unclesandy said:


> Anyone hear anything about time only OK? I emailed them with an inquiry yesterday in the morning, but have yet to hear anything back. I was told they would be in America last Friday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


it's been "next week" for about 3 weeks now. They are at LA microlux this weekend so I don't think anything is going to happen on the ND right away. They have been having trouble with one of their suppliers apparantly.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> it's been "next week" for about 3 weeks now. They are at LA microlux this weekend so I don't think anything is going to happen on the ND right away. They have been having trouble with one of their suppliers apparantly.


Yeah, really not appreciating the lack of transparency here. There should be updates being sent, especially on a delayed pre-order. You can't delay a pre-order on a $2,000 watch and not respond to customer (my) emails regarding the status, nor send any sort of email notifying all customers and why.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> Yeah, really not appreciating the lack of transparency here. There should be updates being sent, especially on a delayed pre-order. You can't delay a pre-order on a $2,000 watch and not respond to customer (my) emails regarding the status, nor send any sort of email notifying all customers and why.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Were you given a firm delivery date at the time of order, or just a "delivery expected October 2019"?


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

MX793 said:


> Were you given a firm delivery date at the time of order, or just a "delivery expected October 2019"?


It was originally "ship by September 30th".

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> It was originally "ship by September 30th".
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Then I agree they owe some kind of response. That said, since they are at the mercy of their suppliers, they may not actually know how long the delay will actually be. And the only thing worse than missing your date once is then promising a new date and missing that one as well, which it sounds like they've been doing with their "shipping next week" statements, 3 weeks in a row. They would have been better served simply saying "there's been a delay, we don't for exactly how long, but we'll keep everyone posted as we know more."


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

MX793 said:


> Then I agree they owe some kind of response. That said, since they are at the mercy of their suppliers, they may not actually know how long the delay will actually be. And the only thing worse than missing your date once is then promising a new date and missing that one as well, which it sounds like they've been doing with their "shipping next week" statements, 3 weeks in a row. They would have been better served simply saying "there's been a delay, we don't for exactly how long, but we'll keep everyone posted as we know more."


I agree contact and responding to emails go a real long way. I'm currently feeling the same with my Astor and banks pre order was supposed to be August and now I hope November. I totally get delays but I'm a lunatic watch freak, update me all the time to keep me sane, it takes you two minutes and saves my sanity.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't mind the delay, but I also appreciate transparency. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Myself and a dear friend took a trip today over to the windup watch fair in Manhattan, and got a chance to meet the gentlemen over at Monta. Additionally, the President, Justin, hand delivered to me my new Gilt Time Only OK. These guys are genuine, and absolute class acts. After taking delivery of my watch, we spoke for at least an additional 30 minutes about all sorts of things. It was really nice to speak to these guys, and feel valued as a customer. It felt as if they truly wanted to get to know there customers, and not just sell them a watch. I should note that they were both extremely accomodating, did not try to push or sell a single item, and came across as both sincere and welcoming.

I am a complete ball buster, and have been assailing the folks at Monta for weeks now with a myriad of questions regarding details about the watch I had ordered. Everything from accuracy, to the movement, ghost positions on the crown, and so on. Justin remembered me as a customer and my questions, and went the extra mile to be sure that my OceanKing was adjusted to five positions, and noted that it was actually running +/- 0s/d in three of five positions. Additionally, he also took the time to adjust the bracelet for me on the watch in the middle of show and amidst prospective customers. Talk about a personal touch. This speaks volumes to me.

I will say the watch itself is absolutely beautifully, perfectly finished in just about every single way, and the Monta collection as a whole blows anything else out of the water at that show, including Oris. This is my opinion, and I did indeed take the time to walk to every booth, and handle just about every watch.

I have not a single bad thing to say about the product, the company, or the people behind it. I would happily recommend them as a brand to anyone in the market for luxury watch, and I will certainly be a repeat customer.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> Myself and a dear friend took a trip today over to the windup watch fair in Manhattan, and got a chance to meet the gentlemen over at Monta. Additionally, the President, Justin, hand delivered to me my new Gilt Time Only OK. These guys are genuine, and absolute class acts. After taking delivery of my watch, we spoke for at least an additional 30 minutes about all sorts of things. It was really nice to speak to these guys, and feel valued as a customer. It felt as if they truly wanted to get to know there customers, and not just sell them a watch. I should note that they were both extremely accomodating, did not try to push or sell a single item, and came across as both sincere and welcoming.
> 
> I am a complete ball buster, and have been assailing the folks at Monta for weeks now with a myriad of questions regarding details about the watch I had ordered. Everything from accuracy, to the movement, ghost positions on the crown, and so on. Justin remembered me as a customer and my questions, and went the extra mile to be sure that my OceanKing was adjusted to five positions, and noted that it was actually running +/- 0s/d in three of five positions. Additionally, he also took the time to adjust the bracelet for me on the watch in the middle of show and amidst prospective customers. Talk about a personal touch. This speaks volumes to me.
> 
> ...


Ditto. Spoke with Michael for a bit, with Terry from ToxicNATOs. Nice guys the two of them.

The new Atlas in charcoal is  in the metal. I continue to be very tempted by it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

unclesandy said:


> Myself and a dear friend took a trip today over to the windup watch fair in Manhattan, and got a chance to meet the gentlemen over at Monta. Additionally, the President, Justin, hand delivered to me my new Gilt Time Only OK. These guys are genuine, and absolute class acts. After taking delivery of my watch, we spoke for at least an additional 30 minutes about all sorts of things. It was really nice to speak to these guys, and feel valued as a customer. It felt as if they truly wanted to get to know there customers, and not just sell them a watch. I should note that they were both extremely accomodating, did not try to push or sell a single item, and came across as both sincere and welcoming.
> 
> I am a complete ball buster, and have been assailing the folks at Monta for weeks now with a myriad of questions regarding details about the watch I had ordered. Everything from accuracy, to the movement, ghost positions on the crown, and so on. Justin remembered me as a customer and my questions, and went the extra mile to be sure that my OceanKing was adjusted to five positions, and noted that it was actually running +/- 0s/d in three of five positions. Additionally, he also took the time to adjust the bracelet for me on the watch in the middle of show and amidst prospective customers. Talk about a personal touch. This speaks volumes to me.
> 
> ...


Looks great 

Congratulations.

What a wonderful memory to have.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Looks great
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> What a wonderful memory to have.


Thank you sir! Such a fantastic watch. Very nice memory indeed. Looking forward to the next one!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Ditto. Spoke with Michael for a bit, with Terry from ToxicNATOs. Nice guys the two of them.
> 
> The new Atlas in charcoal is  in the metal. I continue to be very tempted by it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, great guys for sure. Absolutely love the atlas, I would take it in any color. The green triumph, I just couldn't take my eyes off of the dial. I will also say that any of the offerings with a rotating stainless steel bezel are by far the most eye catching of the lot.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

still waiting for my time only OK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

govdubspeedgo said:


> still waiting for my time only OK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They've got to be shipping soon. I would imagine this week. It'll be worth the wait.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

govdubspeedgo said:


> still waiting for my time only OK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The no-dates were just delivered to Monta last Thursday. They were held in customs for a period. I would expect a shipping notice soon (hopefully!).

@thejames80


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Monta Oceanking









@thejames80


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Monta Oceanking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, you grabbed a no dater.

Very nice sir. And excellent photos as always. 

You had/have a gen one as well correct?

Thoughts on the new gilt?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Ah, you grabbed a no dater.
> 
> Very nice sir. And excellent photos as always.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I really like the look of the gilt, and currently I'm keeping both the Gen 1OK and this one. The cases and colors are different enough for me to justify keeping both, but we all know that we can justify about anything to our watch sick selves, lol.

@thejames80


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

thejames1 said:


> Thanks. I really like the look of the gilt, and currently I'm keeping both the Gen 1OK and this one. The cases and colors are different enough for me to justify keeping both, but we all know that we can justify about anything to our watch sick selves, lol.
> 
> @thejames80


Looks great!

The new gilt on the bezel goes far toward completing the look of the gilt OK2 to my eye.

The non-gilt bezel insert on my earlier gilt OK2 was my primary hang up with it (that and the mix of ceramic with a matte versus lacquer dial).

Enjoy it-it's a very handsome update!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> The new gilt on the bezel goes far toward completing the look of the gilt OK2 to my eye.
> 
> ...


I had similar concerns. Maybe a matte ceramic bezel insert could solve that. I do like the matte black dial though.

@thejames80


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pair of OKs the James!

We need a family portrait


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

kyfra said:


> Here's the blue (on the Triumph bracelet) between the Triumph and the gen1 OK. And on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that blue looks really sharp.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah that blue is beautiful. Monta really needs to make a diver in their 38.5mm case


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scofield8 said:


> Yeah that blue is beautiful. Monta really needs to make a diver in their 38.5mm case


That would be great


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

finally received this, hasn't left my wrist since I got it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

govdubspeedgo said:


> finally received this, hasn't left my wrist since I got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's crazy how far so little red goes. It looks amazing

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love this watch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The lume ain't too shabby either.


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

Think I’ve been bitten by the triumph bug... ^^ great pics boatswain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I've been bitten by the OK bug thanks to you, B!


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

The fully articulating links!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I think I've been bitten by the OK bug thanks to you, B!


What?!

You don't have one yet ?!?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I think I've been bitten by the OK bug thanks to you, B!


PS

Sorry


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Any rumor of a no-date Triumph? Can think of several Tudors to which that would make a very viable alternative.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> The fully articulating links!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such an awesome bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The bracelet and the watch as a whole sure is comfy. I can really appreciate it after wearing some other watches.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Archive shot, but I wear this 90% of the time. It's much more comfortable to wear throughout the day than my black bay.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

The bracelet is nice, but so are these straps!

PS Anyone wanna str8-up trade this chocolate leather for a light tan leather?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> View attachment 14642495
> 
> 
> Archive shot, but I wear this 90% of the time. It's much more comfortable to wear throughout the day than my black bay.


nice capture cell phone or camera?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Not much new to add to the discussion, just wearing a watch I love and sharing some pics 

Still tops as my all-arounder.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> nice capture cell phone or camera?


Thanks man! This was shot on a camera. Fuji XT3 with the 23mm f/2 lens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Thanks man! This was shot on a camera. Fuji XT3 with the 23mm f/2 lens
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a dslr around I just never seem motivated to use it. Pics like this makes me think I should get motivated.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Morning duties with the OK


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

My favorite black and blue combo. Not the best picture.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Definitely missing something without that pop of red












That's better.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Saturday morning with the OK


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nearly two weeks I had the a+b on the wrist today a little change









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I just need a back Friday sale on straps 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

oso2276 said:


> I just need a back Friday sale on straps
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


Everest bands has a 15% off sale now using code 15Holiday. I'm not sure which of their straps will fit Monta (I believe 5 digit sub straps, but you would want to confirm that)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> Everest bands has a 15% off sale now using code 15Holiday. I'm not sure which of their straps will fit Monta (I believe 5 digit sub straps, but you would want to confirm that)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. I will check them 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been enjoying the snappy bezel today.

I reckon it must use ball bearings to get that feel.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

oso2276 said:


> Thanks a lot. I will check them
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


I've been tempted because the look of the rubber is so amazing but the bracelet is just too good. I've not taken it off in almost two years of ownership.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> I've been tempted because the look of the rubber is so amazing but the bracelet is just too good. I've not taken it off in almost two years of ownership.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've found that while the rubber looks awesome it bulges out a bit too much for my 6.75" wrist. I reckon at 7.25" it would be perfect. i wish it dropped down from the lugs more quickly.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I've found that while the rubber looks awesome it bulges out a bit too much for my 6.75" wrist. I reckon at 7.25" it would be perfect. i wish it dropped down from the lugs more quickly.


I am just about exactly 7in wrist. I'm really in a deep bracelet love affair. I seem to only being wearing my watches with bracelets. Except the seaforth that still gets its fair shake.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

The closer the better.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Countertop flecto


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Countertop flecto


Nice one TRF. 

Took me a while to be okay embracing the flecto.

The Ok plays with light so well but also feels so darkly consistent. Love it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wearing the OK nonstop for the last week really reaffirmed how much I love it and it hasn't lost any appeal after a year.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Decided to upgrade to premium, now I can share the photos of this beauty in the detail it deserves.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

unclesandy said:


> Decided to upgrade to premium, now I can share the photos of this beauty in the detail it deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same thing last week 

Great pics!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Mr Auto said:


> I did the same thing last week
> 
> Great pics!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Haha yep! A few weeks ago I was saying to myself, "who the hell would pay for this?" Here I am today....

Thank you!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Always finds its way into my rotation.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Wish they offered the 12 hour bezel in ND...

Heck I cant even find a 12 hour with date in the wild.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

better pic since i upgraded to VIP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

govdubspeedgo said:


> better pic since i upgraded to VIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the red second hand.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Put a Rolex/Horus strap on, much better profile in my opinion vs the Monta rubber


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

On Ginault bracelet....think I love it even more (like male endlinks better in general)


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

My Monta Atlas GMT on a new Chevron from Crown and Buckle


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Question is there an everest strap leather or rubber the fits the triumph? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Mr Auto said:


> Question is there an everest strap leather or rubber the fits the triumph?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


They have definitely shown Everest on the Triumph on Instagram before so yes. All of the Monta straps fit all Monta models, so I would think any Everest straps that fit the Oceanking (I believe the 5 digit sub straps) would also fit the Triumph. I would email either Monta or Everest and they should be able to confirm that though before you buy.

Everest might still had a "Holiday15" code that gave 15% off for Black Friday through Cyber Monday. The code might still be active

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Mr Auto said:


> Question is there an everest strap leather or rubber the fits the triumph?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


You can try the Rolex SubC rubber straps from AliExpress. I bought one to try recently and it fits.

My assumption would be that any strap that fits the SubC (or equivalent, like the Ginault) would fit the Montas.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Looks good even on a rainy day:


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ChronoB said:


> Looks good even on a rainy day:
> 
> View attachment 14698219


Lovely shot, still my most worn watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

ChronoB said:


> Looks good even on a rainy day:
> 
> View attachment 14698219


Wanna trade? Would LOVE a 12 hour


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Wanna trade? Would LOVE a 12 hour


Thanks, but no 
I love the looks and the functionality of the 12 hour bezel too much.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

ChronoB said:


> Thanks, but no
> I love the looks and the functionality of the 12 hour bezel too much.


Me too, I wish the offered it in a no date


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Overcast makes for nice lighting.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

This is my first time in my 2 years of watch collecting that I have had multiple watches from the same brand in my collection! Right now my plan is to sell my Oceanking sometime in the new year as I like to keep myself to 1 watch per brand, but until then I have quite the pair! 

















And I'll admit, that second photo is staged. The Atlas doesn't need to be on a winder as I don't see it leaving my wrist for a couple of weeks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

badgerracer said:


> This is my first time in my 2 years of watch collecting that I have had multiple watches from the same brand in my collection! Right now my plan is to sell my Oceanking sometime in the new year as I like to keep myself to 1 watch per brand, but until then I have quite the pair!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pair 

I think you may need to make an exception as those two are a great compliment to each other


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I've found that while the rubber looks awesome it bulges out a bit too much for my 6.75" wrist. I reckon at 7.25" it would be perfect. i wish it dropped down from the lugs more quickly.


Omega's fitted rubber straps have that abrupt drop you're talking about. But my experience was that it led to another annoying issue. If you didn't wear the watch tight it always rotated off the top of my wrist because the overall shape was more square than round. So, be careful what you wish for.



unclesandy said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Great looking watch. Really nice shot. Taken with the pixel?


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

92gli said:


> Omega's fitted rubber straps have that abrupt drop you're talking about. But my experience was that it led to another annoying issue. If you didn't wear the watch tight it always rotated off the top of my wrist because the overall shape was more square than round. So, be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Great looking watch. Really nice shot. Taken with the pixel?


Yessir! That was on my pixel 3xl, now have the 4xl. Takes really fantastic photos.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Gilt OK ND









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

My OK has been atomic level accurate.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

unclesandy said:


> Gilt OK ND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice use of light in this shot.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Pretty happy with how this one turned out. I was trying to get a shot that showed just how reflective and visible the indexes and hands are, even when there is glare.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks fantastic, love the 12 hour bezel. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Lume!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Parking deck lume


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice little Sunday.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Just love this on Ginault bracelet...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Christmas hike in the mountains


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Christmas hike in the mountains


Beautiful!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The OK with some Christmas goodies


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

boatswain said:


>


Love how the watch seems a perfect match to what you're wearing


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Wore the Triumph yesterday while finally finishing my Ermi diver.
The Forster 197 movement was a P.I.T.A. to get working right. The date system is wayyyyy overcomplicated...
(Now running at -2min per day ... a couple more days regulation i'll try to get it within +1 min per day)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking out for a hike today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Contemplated popping the rubber strap on today before heading out but I still can't resist keeping it on the bracelet.



















I really should give it a go again sometime. I have never actually worn it on rubber long term. I don't think even more than 24 hours. Great strap quality. Just a bit bulgy at the lugs for my smaller wrist.

(Old pic)


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

My OK ND is my travel companion for these couple of weeks in Italy.

I also had a chance to try on the Titanium Octo Finnissimo at the Bulgari boutique in room. Absolutely incredible apex of art and engineering. What a watch. 5.15mm thick.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

Haven't adjusted my bracelet yet 😅 so having some fun pairing this beauty before getting hooked on the notorious montaMetal


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The surface area may be small but great lume on the OK


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Daveouzz said:


> Haven't adjusted my bracelet yet ? so having some fun pairing this beauty before getting hooked on the notorious montaMetal


Oh you will. The bracelet is so damn good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Daveouzz said:


> Haven't adjusted my bracelet yet  so having some fun pairing this beauty before getting hooked on the notorious montaMetal


The bracelet is just amazing  I would love to try out other watches priced between(2000-4000) to compare. Its more comfortable than my Breitling bracelet and that watch was considerably more expensive.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> The bracelet is just amazing  I would love to try out other watches priced between(2000-4000) to compare. Its more comfortable than my Breitling bracelet and that watch was considerably more expensive.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I had the Monta, the bracelet is hard to beat that is for sure. I now have the Oris Aquis, and it really is as nice, but has integrated lugs, which for many is a deal breaker. The one area I did not like on the Monta was the long clasp, that is where the Oris has it beat, though not quick adjust.


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

Daayuuuumm. I tried it on skin tight for fun and had zero bite! Such a beauty of a piece


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Daveouzz said:


> Daayuuuumm. I tried it on skin tight for fun and had zero bite! Such a beauty of a piece


Looks great!

I think the beveled link edges are more the secret than the articulation myself.

It's a wonder more brands don't bevel the link edges. Especially on the inside edge.


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

Thanks!!

That does make sense!! 
Looking sharp and not biting sharp...... 😅🤦‍♂️


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Contemplated popping the rubber strap on today before heading out but I still can't resist keeping it on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can try really any rubber strap for 20mm Rolex sub cases, I have a Horus Strap and its a gem on the Monta......


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

On the wrist.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Finally took the bracelet off. Got a few nice combos with the gilt.




















@thejames80


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Finally took the bracelet off. Got a few nice combos with the gilt.
> View attachment 14753553
> View attachment 14753555
> View attachment 14753557
> ...


Looks great!

I am so boring with straps that I never would have done it, but the first shot with the red and green looks amazing! Great job.

(PS nice falcon )


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I am so boring with straps that I never would have done it, but the first shot with the red and green looks amazing! Great job.
> 
> (PS nice falcon )


You have a keen eye my friend. The Falcon was my Christmas gift from the Mrs 

@thejames80


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

When you order the ocean king on bracelet does it also come with a rubber strap. In reading the website I’m thinking no ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tynan.nida said:


> When you order the ocean king on bracelet does it also come with a rubber strap. In reading the website I'm thinking no ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EDIT: sounds like no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> It does
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought they did that for the pre-orders when the second gen ocean king first came out, but I don't think they do any more. I bought a used Oceanking and the previous owner didn't include a rubber strap, and I didn't receive a rubber strap with my Atlas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> I thought they did that for the pre-orders when the second gen ocean king first came out, but I don't think they do any more. I bought a used Oceanking and the previous owner didn't include a rubber strap, and I didn't receive a rubber strap with my Atlas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the follow up/correction.

I remembered that my second hand OK2 included all three straps, so I had always assumed (and I remember thinking it seemed like a nice added value prop), but the preorder makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

badgerracer said:


> I thought they did that for the pre-orders when the second gen ocean king first came out, but I don't think they do any more. I bought a used Oceanking and the previous owner didn't include a rubber strap, and I didn't receive a rubber strap with my Atlas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know thanks !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

tynan.nida said:


> When you order the ocean king on bracelet does it also come with a rubber strap. In reading the website I'm thinking no ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would double check with Monta, as I don't think they include both with a bracelet purchase.

@thejames80


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

tynan.nida said:


> When you order the ocean king on bracelet does it also come with a rubber strap. In reading the website I'm thinking no ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From Monta's website:



> Strap/Bracelet The Oceanking strap/bracelet options include: 2 Vulcanized FKM Rubber straps, or a steel bracelet with fully adjustable diver clasp.
> 
> Fabric Strap A NATO/RAF style strap is included with your Oceanking in a dial complimenting color.


Sounds like you get a bracelet + NATO if you order bracelet

or

2x Rubber straps + NATO if you order rubber.

But Rubber is not included with the bracelet. If they ever offered that combo, it may have been a promotional, pre-order special deal.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

That used to be a combo for the original Ocean king. Back in the day you get a bracelet and a couple of rubber straps









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KaminskyBlog (Jan 19, 2017)

That is a nice combo, and the coolest thing is that when you ad rubber, it looks like a weekend watch, put back the bracelet and you can easily attend opera or something.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Struggling here lately, I need to send my OK in for service (sticking date wheel) but I dont wanna take it off 🙂

Ever since I put the Ginault bracelet on I have forgot I own other watches......


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Interview with Justin from Monta:


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

A good Tenn & Two podcast episode interviewing the Monta guys also recently came out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

ChronoB said:


> Interview with Justin from Monta:


Thanks for sharing this! I just watched it and am really excited about him saying that customers are wanting smaller watches. I'm extra excited that he specifically mentioned the 36mm Explorer. If Monta makes a 36mm version of the Triumph/Atlas, or something like it I will be in in a heartbeat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

https://open.spotify.com/episode/5GmtL5tfCP6jEq8z8A7WhA?si=kmH_DBP4SGKz1lCd_ZRBqg

~1.5 hour interview on a Spotify podcast.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

KaminskyBlog said:


> That is a nice combo, and the coolest thing is that when you ad rubber, it looks like a weekend watch, put back the bracelet and you can easily attend opera or something.


Haha, I wouldn't say opera, well maybe the silver Atlas would work but it does give the watch a whole different feel switching between the two.

Those that know me know how much of a fan I am of the brand. While they're not perfect for everyone, I just don't think one can argue about the quality at their pricepoint. They sit right there with my Omegas and Rolex and to be honest, I've been wearing the Monta's more than anything else in my collection. They blow *most other independent brands out of the water. Monta's a brand that really listens to their customers and potential customers but at the end of the day, they make watches that they want personally and I respect them for it. They're no doubt a luxury independent brand and their pricepoint can be hard to swallow for a lot of people who buy micro's, because they're used to pieces under $1k mark in that territory but I've not known many who weren't shocked when they got to hold a Monta in hand. Yeah, I'm a fan...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> Thanks for sharing this! I just watched it and am really excited about him saying that customers are wanting smaller watches. I'm extra excited that he specifically mentioned the 36mm Explorer. If Monta makes a 36mm version of the Triumph/Atlas, or something like it I will be in in a heartbeat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A 36mm would be nice, but only if they pair it with a smaller clasp. Their bracelet clasps are way too long.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The OK is a rock in their lineup I reckon but a diver in the smaller triumph case would be pretty great. 

I imagine a chronograph must be looming though....


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

It is still a quite appropriately sized watch!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> It is still a quite appropriately sized watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, although maybe a slightly smaller 39mm case would work well for another OK version and shave a hair off the Atlas/Triumph case as well to bring it to an even 38mm. But as it stands both fit very well on my girly (literally) 6.5 inch wrist haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

unclesandy said:


> It is still a quite appropriately sized watch!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I trust that last photo deserves to be displayed on full screen


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

unclesandy said:


> https://open.spotify.com/episode/5GmtL5tfCP6jEq8z8A7WhA?si=kmH_DBP4SGKz1lCd_ZRBqg
> 
> ~1.5 hour interview on a Spotify podcast.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Just finished listening to this. Interesting takeaways:
1) Price increases coming soon. I understand the need for this, but price increases are always unfortunate 
2) reiterating that the Oceanking clasp is not coming to the other models. Also unfortunate. I get that it is meant to be a dive extension which makes sense primarily on a dive watch, but it is so useful on a day to day basis that I am really sad about this. I bought an Oceanking just to swap the bracelet onto my Atlas. I am still debating about just keeping the Oceanking, but it sucks that this is what you have to do to get this clasp for anything other than an Oceanking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Oceanking #16 still going strong


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

badgerracer said:


> Just finished listening to this. Interesting takeaways:
> 1) Price increases coming soon. I understand the need for this, but price increases are always unfortunate
> 2) reiterating that the Oceanking clasp is not coming to the other models. Also unfortunate. I get that it is meant to be a dive extension which makes sense primarily on a dive watch, but it is so useful on a day to day basis that I am really sad about this. I bought an Oceanking just to swap the bracelet onto my Atlas. I am still debating about just keeping the Oceanking, but it sucks that this is what you have to do to get this clasp for anything other than an Oceanking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spoke to the guys at Wind up about the clasp. It is extremely expensive. Every other watch would come in just shy of $2000 or more on a bracelet otherwise. The movement in the Atlas is more expensive too. So an Atlas on the bracelet with the clasp would be well over $2000. It's a pricing thing too.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Now that they have their watch maker in house, I would love to see them modify the GMT movement to have a quick set 12 hour hand instead of the 24 hour hand.

I know Omega did that with some of the original GMT's that used the ETA base.....


On can dream I guess


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Now that they have their watch maker in house, I would love to see them modify the GMT movement to have a quick set 12 hour hand instead of the 24 hour hand.
> 
> I know Omega did that with some of the original GMT's that used the ETA base.....
> 
> On can dream I guess


And a bidirectional bezel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> I spoke to the guys at Wind up about the clasp. It is extremely expensive. Every other watch would come in just shy of $2000 or more on a bracelet otherwise. The movement in the Atlas is more expensive too. So an Atlas on the bracelet with the clasp would be well over $2000. It's a pricing thing too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


That's more persuasive logic to me than the ol' "divers' extensions are for dive watches" rationale.

Would love to see some alternative quick-adjust functioning, though. Ala Rolex or even down to CW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Now that they have their watch maker in house, I would love to see them modify the GMT movement to have a quick set 12 hour hand instead of the 24 hour hand.
> 
> I know Omega did that with some of the original GMT's that used the ETA base.....
> 
> On can dream I guess


Getting the same functionality as Omega would be a significant redesign of the movement architecture. Alpina has a modified ETA with a jumping 12 hr hand, but the trade off was that the date rolls with the 24 hr GMT hand now and the main hour hand can only be set forward, so if you need to set the time back an hour, you spin it forward 11.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I just visited the Monta HQ and talked with Justin for over an hour. I was happy to be able to handle someone more of their pieces and see the different dial colors. It was great talking to Justin and talk about the last few years of the company, the business side of things, other micro brands he likes, as well as a dozen other topics.

I already have an Atlas and an Oceanking in my collection so I likely won't be in the market for another Monta anytime soon. That being said the gilt Skyquest and the blue or green triumphs are stunning in person. I don't know why, but it thought the gilt Skyquest looked much better than the guilt Oceanking. Also, I really wish more people bought the green triumph to make it worth it to keep producing them. That dial is mesmerizing!

He wouldn't talk much about what they have coming in the future other than a couple of minor things that he asked me not to share. A couple things I think are fine for me to talk about. 
1) he made it sound like they will not make any changes to the Triumph this year. He said they considered giving it fully applied indexes, but decided that pulled away from the military watch nature of the Triumph and decided against it. That and it seems to be selling very well as is so they didn't see the need to modify it. Normally I much prefer the look of applied indexes, but after seeing it in person I have to agree that it is perfect as is
2) he reiterated that a chronograph isn't coming anytime soon. Doesn't bother me much, not a huge fan, but I understand that is a bummer to some
3) they are actively working on cutting down pre-order times, and would like to eventually get to the point where they reveal a watch when they are able to ship within a couple of weeks. He said they won't be there this year, but they should be able to have a shorter preorder than they had for the Atlases and no date oceankings, and he is hoping 2021 they will have minimal pre-orders 
4) there was a small price increase that has already been implemented. All watches are now $45 more. This is primarily due to the trouble with finding movements that is currently going on with the recent Comco decision. When I heard him mention price increases on the Tenn & Two podcast I was afraid he was talking about $100-200 price increase, so $45 is fine with me. They haven't raised prices since they first launched any of their current models so $45 sounds like inflation, especially considering the additional movement costs they are seeing.

Sorry for the long post! Picture time

Me trying on the gilt Skyquest. I really don't need a new GMT (I might even argue I don't need my Atlas to be a GMT) but dang this thing is pretty









Justin showing the discontinued green Atlas, as well as a prototype opalin silver triumph that never made it to production









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

God that opalin triumph looks incredible. 10x better than the opalin Atlas imo. I would actually buy that If they made it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

unclesandy said:


> God that opalin triumph looks incredible. 10x better than the opalin Atlas imo. I would actually buy that If they made it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I am a huge fan of white dial watches as well and loved it at first. Unfortunately the white triumph has a fatal flaw to me. That is that the painted markers are painted white with no other colored border on a white-silver dial. So they just fade into the dial and aren't very legible. The silver Atlas has applied markers all the way around and so you have that metal border helping it stand out. A field watch (even a dressy field watch) should be legible, and this didn't have that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Other topic of conversation, I mentioned making a smaller triumph. Justin said they would consider it possibly for 2021, but it won’t be coming this year. I was thinking about it more after I left and I think a 36mm non-GMT version of the Atlas would also be nice to be a Oyster Perpetual/Datejust kind of sporty dress watch. I told him I would be the first to buy a 36mm triumph, although I understand I might be one of very few customers for it. 

Also to get a sense of scale for the company Justin said they sold ~550 watches in 2019. (Sorry for multiple scatterbrained posts. My mind is in brain dump mode after the meeting. It doesn’t help that I was traveling for most of the day from AZ now to Columbia, MO) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Something about mixed applied and painted indices just looks off to me. Would love an Atlas minus the GMT complication. Better yet, a no date version.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

badgerracer said:


> That being said the gilt Skyquest and the blue or green triumphs are stunning in person. I don't know why, but i thought the gilt Skyquest looked much better than the guilt Oceanking.


Any particular reason for you feeling that way? The Oceanking Gilt is described as "Wet Black" and the Skyquest Gilt as "Matte Black." From the pictures online the Oceanking's dial looked much more appealing to me. :think:


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Devarika Woulf said:


> Any particular reason for you feeling that way? The Oceanking Gilt is described as "Wet Black" and the Skyquest Gilt as "Matte Black." From the pictures online the Oceanking's dial looked much more appealing to me. :think:


I believe that is a typo and they are both matte black. I thought the extra busyness and the extra volume of gilt accents on the Skyquest helped to balance out the less attention grabbing matte dial.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

On the topic of gilt Montas, and while I’m critiquing (fan of the brand and a WIS so please take all with a grain of salt), when I had a gilt OK2, I could never quite gel with the mixture of sheen (bezel insert, indices) and matte (dial).

When thinking about what I might tweak (as a fan of the warmer gilt color way generally), I never could decide whether I’d prefer

(1) just a gloss black dial (would it be too blingy with the aforementioned other glossy elements?);

(2) just a matte ceramic insert (would this then call for printed indices so there wasn’t any contrasting gloss element?); or

(3) just an aluminum insert (would this serve as a holistic middle path between sheen and matte?). 

I’d be curious to hear others’ thoughts. Keep as is? One of my ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

badgerracer said:


> I believe that is a typo and they are both matte black. I thought the extra busyness and the extra volume of gilt accents on the Skyquest helped to balance out the less attention grabbing matte dial.


I understand now. Thanks. The current gilt Skyquest is out of stock. Judging from your picture I'm assuming the bezel is gilt now too (like the new non-date Oceanking). Hopefully they will bring it back soon.


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

badgerracer said:


> I just visited the Monta HQ and talked with Justin for over an hour. I was happy to be able to handle someone more of their pieces and see the different dial colors. It was great talking to Justin and talk about the last few years of the company, the business side of things, other micro brands he likes, as well as a dozen other topics.
> 
> I already have an Atlas and an Oceanking in my collection so I likely won't be in the market for another Monta anytime soon. That being said the gilt Skyquest and the blue or green triumphs are stunning in person. I don't know why, but it thought the gilt Skyquest looked much better than the guilt Oceanking. Also, I really wish more people bought the green triumph to make it worth it to keep producing them. That dial is mesmerizing!
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you for sharing with us, really do appreciate it.

You also mentioned a Comco decision, what is that all about?


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

TheRealTC said:


> Wow, thank you for sharing with us, really do appreciate it.
> 
> You also mentioned a Comco decision, what is that all about?


I don't know a whole lot about it, but it relates to how much ETA is allowed to supply and/or forced to supply movements to independent brands. From what I understand ETA movements are going to get harder to get, which makes all movements more expensive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> On the topic of gilt Montas, and while I'm critiquing (fan of the brand and a WIS so please take all with a grain of salt), when I had a gilt OK2, I could never quite gel with the mixture of sheen (bezel insert, indices) and matte (dial).
> 
> When thinking about what I might tweak (as a fan of the warmer gilt color way generally), I never could decide whether I'd prefer
> 
> ...


I would go for matte dial and matte ceramic insert while keeping the applied indices.

I have a watch with that combo and I like the overall matte look touched up by small polished elements.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I would go for matte dial and matte ceramic insert while keeping the applied indices.
> 
> I have a watch with that combo and I like the overall matte look touched up by small polished elements.


Yeah; that's the way to go. The Christopher Ward C60 Mk II Vintage immediately comes to mind with it's more understated look. Maybe for the OK V3? :-!


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Something about mixed applied and painted indices just looks off to me. Would love an Atlas minus the GMT complication. Better yet, a no date version.


 I second the non GMT Atlas idea, a true dress watch, especially if it were no date, and maybe 36mm


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Getting the same functionality as Omega would be a significant redesign of the movement architecture. Alpina has a modified ETA with a jumping 12 hr hand, but the trade off was that the date rolls with the 24 hr GMT hand now and the main hour hand can only be set forward, so if you need to set the time back an hour, you spin it forward 11.


Used to have that Alpina too.

I know it would take an overhaul, Im just dreamin...

I wish ETA would just make a correct GMT......


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> Also to get a sense of scale for the company Justin said they sold ~550 watches in 2019. (Sorry for multiple scatterbrained posts. My mind is in brain dump mode after the meeting. It doesn't help that I was traveling for most of the day from AZ now to Columbia, MO) Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


550 watches at an average sale price of $1,500 (which may be low) means sales over $800,000. That's just pure sales, of course, which doesn't account for expenses like marketing, rent, travel, repairs, salaries, etc. But I'd have to imagine their profit margin is pretty good since they just hired their local watchmaker as a full time employee for quality control and warranty repairs. If their Swiss vendors could get production up by a couple hundred more watches they'd easily be able to hit a million dollars in sales. Not bad for a microbrand.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Used to have that Alpina too.
> 
> I know it would take an overhaul, Im just dreamin...
> 
> I wish ETA would just make a correct GMT......


They do now, but it's only available in Swatch Group brand watches (the new Mido GMTs are a Traveller GMT).


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

MX793 said:


> They do now, but it's only available in Swatch Group brand watches (the new Mido GMTs are a Traveller GMT).


WHAT

No "one way gmt hand'?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> WHAT
> 
> No "one way gmt hand'?


The local/12 hour hand is jumping hour forward and back. The 24 hour GMT hand is slaved to the minute hand like the 12-hr hand would be on a regular 3-hand watch. Movement is currently used by at least Mido and Certina. May have trickled into some of the other Swatch brands as well.

Function demonstration


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

MX793 said:


> The local/12 hour hand is jumping hour forward and back. The 24 hour GMT hand is slaved to the minute hand like the 12-hr hand would be on a regular 3-hand watch. Movement is currently used by at least Mido and Certina. May have trickled into some of the other Swatch brands as well.
> 
> Function demonstration


Thanks, not sure how I missed these coming out.....


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

I decided to play Guinea Pig on this. 
Cape Cod clothes work great!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

unclesandy said:


> I decided to play Guinea Pig on this.
> Cape Cod clothes work great!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 

I need to try one out sometime.


----------



## cdnguyen729 (Nov 17, 2018)

Man I tried on one of these and they are quite small irl.


----------



## cdnguyen729 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hey I was wondering does anyone know if Monta is gonna be coming out with an Oceanking V3 with maybe a smaller clasp?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Got my Monta OceanKing V2 a week ago and love it. For the price point it is killer!! I thought I would enjoy the bracelet and the diver clasp but didn't get a long with it. So here it is on the Ginault bracelet and in my rotation now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

djpharoah said:


> Got my Monta OceanKing V2 a week ago and love it. For the price point it is killer!! I thought I would enjoy the bracelet and the diver clasp but didn't get a long with it. So here it is on the Ginault bracelet and in my rotation now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how I wear mine ? Its the perfect combo


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Thats how I wear mine  Its the perfect combo


Thanks for all your advice! I love this watch and now rotate it with my SD4k.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

djpharoah said:


> Thanks for all your advice! I love this watch and now rotate it with my SD4k.


Killer 1 - 2 combo you got there


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

Noticed how a lot of the popular sellers like the Monta, and Halio's midcases all fit nicely with the form factor of a Rolex 5 digit Sub's bracelet


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

TheRealTC said:


> Noticed how a lot of the popular sellers like the Monta, and Halio's midcases all fit nicely with the form factor of a Rolex 5 digit Sub's bracelet


Wish more micro brands did. Once you get used to the bracelet it's hard to go back to the standard snap clasp style.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Officially the longest I've owned a watch since starting this hobby in 2015. Still a flipper, but everything moves around this one and I can't see myself ever parting with it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Officially the longest I've owned a watch since starting this hobby in 2015. Still a flipper, but everything moves around this one and I can't see myself ever parting with it.
> View attachment 14852785


That's awesome. Keep rolling with it!

Is the speedy gone yet?!

I like that you try out watches I'm eyeballing in advance! Seems we roll with a similar aesthetic...you just move faster than me! 

My OK is entrenched as a keeper too.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That's awesome. Keep rolling with it!
> 
> Is the speedy gone yet?!
> 
> ...


I still have the speedy! It gets a fair amount of wrist time with the OK. The Nomos is on the chopping block though. It gets magnetized once a week. I love the design/size, but tired of de-magging it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> I still have the speedy! It gets a fair amount of wrist time with the OK. The Nomos is on the chopping block though. It gets magnetized once a week. I love the design/size, but tired of de-magging it.


Wow.

That would be frustrating.

Have a great weekend


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Wow.
> 
> That would be frustrating.
> 
> Have a great weekend


Oh great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

katfromTN said:


> Oh great pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks K! 

The Oceanking is pretty photogenic


----------



## jim carry (Jan 15, 2020)

is it true that the montas build quality/finishing is indistinguishable from Tudor or is that an exaggeration? Even if it was 80% of the way there, i'd be happy... I'm really close to getting a Triumph but want to make sure before dropping $1400


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

jim carry said:


> is it true that the montas build quality/finishing is indistinguishable from Tudor or is that an exaggeration? Even if it was 80% of the way there, i'd be happy... I'm really close to getting a Triumph but want to make sure before dropping $1400


ive had my Triumph side by side with a BB36 and yes i cam confirm that theres not much in it at all.

Tudor edges it only slightly in the overall finish of the bracelet (although i found the Bracelet on the triumph more comfortable to wear) the links in the Tudor have more of a solid feel.

The crown is the only area where it lacks considerably. the tudor has a rock solid crown with a nice smooth but mechanical wind action. The Triumphs is wobbly when unscrewed, feels delicate and doesn't feel or sound like it's winding you're turning it. Wasn't a deal break for me though.

Pull the trigger my friend you wont regret it!


----------



## jim carry (Jan 15, 2020)

Mr Auto said:


> ive had my Triumph side by side with a BB36 and yes i cam confirm that theres not much in it at all.
> 
> Tudor edges it only slightly in the overall finish of the bracelet (although i found the Bracelet on the triumph more comfortable to wear) the links in the Tudor have more of a solid feel.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I wanted to hear, I will now, thank you.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Mr Auto said:


> ive had my Triumph side by side with a BB36 and yes i cam confirm that theres not much in it at all.
> 
> Tudor edges it only slightly in the overall finish of the bracelet (although i found the Bracelet on the triumph more comfortable to wear) the links in the Tudor have more of a solid feel.
> 
> ...


Winding action comes down to the difference between a 2824 and a 2892 design. Manual wind on a 2824 design is rather stiff. 2892s (or SW300s) have a much lighter winding action. Also don't have a reputation for developing rotor spin or other handwinding issues.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Mr Auto said:


> ive had my Triumph side by side with a BB36 and yes i cam confirm that theres not much in it at all.
> 
> Tudor edges it only slightly in the overall finish of the bracelet (although i found the Bracelet on the triumph more comfortable to wear) the links in the Tudor have more of a solid feel.
> 
> ...


This is weird about the crown. My OceanKing's crown has a rock solid feel to it.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Emceemon (Aug 11, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Wow.
> 
> That would be frustrating.
> 
> Have a great weekend


Amazing piece for sure. Too expensive for me, but definetly a looker!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

unclesandy said:


> This is weird about the crown. My OceanKing's crown has a rock solid feel to it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I had a feeling it would be a different story for the oceanking.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnguyen729 (Nov 17, 2018)

Does anyone know of a jubilee bracelet with fitted endlinks that will fit perfect with a Monta Oceanking...been struggling to find one as everyone seems to like it on original bracelet.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

cdnguyen729 said:


> Does anyone know of a jubilee bracelet with fitted endlinks that will fit perfect with a Monta Oceanking...been struggling to find one as everyone seems to like it on original bracelet.


Any aftermarket bracelet that will fit a Submariner will fit the OK.


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

Anyone else see "tidal waves" of light? 
Not sure how it's catching on the crystal like this.... But looks like the wifi is on full power


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Daveouzz said:


> Anyone else see "tidal waves" of light?
> Not sure how it's catching on the crystal like this.... But looks like the wifi is on full power


It's the AR coating, my Nomos crystal does the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

Oh cool!! Thanks for reassuring my guy 👌👌


----------



## cdnguyen729 (Nov 17, 2018)

Any suggestions or links that you have..I have seen a number of Submariner bracelets but dont want to buy and return if it doesnt fit properly.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

cdnguyen729 said:


> Any suggestions or links that you have..I have seen a number of Submariner bracelets but dont want to buy and return if it doesnt fit properly.


You will have to clarify this statement.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> You will have to clarify this statement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


He hit his 100 posts, I doubt he'll be back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

badgerracer said:


> He hit his 100 posts, I doubt he'll be back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol well still I have no idea what his statement meant.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> He hit his 100 posts, I doubt he'll be back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


32 posts yesterday. A dozen within an hour today to hit the 100 mark, then 4 "for sale" posts almost as soon as #100 was reached...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoying the OK today

I love the heavy beveled sword hands.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

unclesandy said:


> This is weird about the crown. My OceanKing's crown has a rock solid feel to it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I checked my OK crown today when I set the time and it too is very solid. Possibly the best I've felt.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Enjoying the OK today
> 
> I love the heavy beveled sword hands.


Droolworthy photos as always, good sir. |>

But might I suggest not calling that watch OK? It is clearly far more than OK. :-d


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Droolworthy photos as always, good sir. |>
> 
> But might I suggest not calling that watch OK? It is clearly far more than OK. :-d


Thanks. 

It is better than Ok, you're right 

I'll go with this now...


----------



## cdnguyen729 (Nov 17, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> You will have to clarify this statement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


What I meant was that I bought 2 aftermarket jubilee bracelets online from Ebay and the endlinks did not fit properly. I was wondering if any specific bracelet might fit perfectly. I have tried the Hadley Roma MB4216 and it fit my seaforth but not the monta. Sorry if I didnt reply sooner.


----------



## cdnguyen729 (Nov 17, 2018)

MX793 said:


> 32 posts yesterday. A dozen within an hour today to hit the 100 mark, then 4 "for sale" posts almost as soon as #100 was reached...


I thought this is what you needed to start selling? All my posts have genuine questions so not sure whats wrong? Am I suppose to reply immediately to all questions replied to?


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Lume shot for y'all to enjoy! I just love this brand so much!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Dropped my OK off at Monta in STL yesterday for service and got to meet up with the gang.

Justin and Jane were amazing and incredibly engaging. Sounds like a few goodies are coming in the next few months.... 

Their blue sky quest has to seen in person!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The essential gear for today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Dropped my OK off at Monta in STL yesterday for service and got to meet up with the gang.
> 
> Justin and Jane were amazing and incredibly engaging. Sounds like a few goodies are coming in the next few months....
> 
> Their blue sky quest has to seen in person!


Does "goodies" mean new models?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Does "goodies" mean new models?


Like a no-date Triumph?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

katfromTN said:


> Lume shot for y'all to enjoy! I just love this brand so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo Kat and great photo 

The Oceanking lume is very good.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Does "goodies" mean new models?


I believe new clasp tweaks for all watches and half links should be coming out (and included)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I believe new clasp tweaks for all watches and half links should be coming out (and included)


Clasp tweaks eh?!

Shorter perhaps?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Clasp tweaks eh?!
> 
> Shorter perhaps?


Really hope so! It doesn't need to be so long for half of it to be void of micro adjustment points. Maybe that'll make it more curved too?

Also half link is something I was told in April would be available when I talked to Monta CS a while back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I believe new clasp tweaks for all watches and half links should be coming out (and included)


When I visited them last month I heard a similar thing. As far as the clasp tweaks, Justin mentioned listening that people liked the OK claps adjustment and wanted it on other models. He said the clasp would still be exclusive to the OK, but if I remember right he said there were working on something for the other models. So maybe something like an easy link extension? I could be misinterpreting or misremembering though.

He did talk about having something new to release at Baselworld (as long as their suppliers could get a prototype in time). I'm not sure if that means something completely new, or a new variation of their current lineup. I'm kind of surprised though as he talked a decent amount about minimum order quantities and trying to keep their model line up small. He even mentioned as an example that the 12 hour bezel Oceanking wasn't selling well and they might need to discontinue it if sales don't improve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> 'm not sure if that means something completely new, or a new variation of their current lineup. I'm kind of surprised though as he talked a decent amount about minimum order quantities and trying to keep their model line up small. He even mentioned as an example that the 12 hour bezel Oceanking wasn't selling well and they might need to discontinue it if sales don't improve
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As the owner of an OK with the 12-hour bezel that really surprises me. It's both attractive, useful, and distinguishes it among most dive watches. Quite frankly, it's far more useful than a regular dive bezel. Dual time functionality, while still having the ability to track increments with it. Good luck finding a dive watch this nice with a ceramic, fully lumed 12-hour bezel if Monta discontinues it. If you're even remotely interested in one, I suggest you buy it.

The other thing that surprises me is that the steel bezel/black dial OK sold sold poorly enough that they discontinued it (they still have a few left). I love it, and if I didn't already have a Tudor Heritage Black Bay Steel (which looks very similar) I'd have bought that model before they even offered the 12 hour bezel model:
















I guess people are too into ceramic bezels right now to have considered it.

One guess as to what they have cooking for Baselworld...they let people ask questions on Instagram, and I suggested a white dial model with black lacquer markers. Their response was "never say never" with a smiley face. I'm _hoping_ that means an OK with a white dial and black markers/hands is in the works.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

ChronoB said:


> I'm _hoping_ that means an OK with a white dial and black markers/hands is in the works.


That would be epic!! I'd love a white Ok2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

ChronoB said:


> I'm _hoping_ that means an OK with a white dial and black markers/hands is in the works.


That would be epic!! I'd love a white Ok2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Monta does so much so well.

A shorter, rounder clasp sounds great, as does a quick adjust feature on all clasps (even if they copy Rolex and reserve the glide-lock style one for the OK).

Since we're throwing out small refinement ideas, I'll add one more to the pile: bidirectional bezels for the 12-hour and 24-hour models.

Imagine:










EDIT: Scratch the 24-hour suggestion-I was mistaken about the SQ ever being unidirectional.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm really crossing my fingers for a shorter and/or more curved clasp, so I'm really hoping that the rumors are true. It's the only thing really holding me back, since I got skinny 6.3 inch wrists, and from what I can read, the current clasp is a bit too long for such small wrists.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Monta does so much so well.
> 
> A shorter, rounder clasp sounds great, as does a quick adjust feature on all clasps (even if they copy Rolex and reserve the glide-lock style one for the OK).
> 
> ...


Yes, jealous of the clasp upgrade and half link, but my clasp has served me well so I can't complain. I think the 24 hour bezel on the Skyquest is bi-directional already, just the 12 hour is uni-directional since it's an Oceanking. Really hoping for a no date triumph that will take the place of my Nomos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

En_Nissen said:


> I'm really crossing my fingers for a shorter and/or more curved clasp, so I'm really hoping that the rumors are true. It's the only thing really holding me back, since I got skinny 6.3 inch wrists, and from what I can read, the current clasp is a bit too long for such small wrists.


It's definitely unnecessarily long due to only half of it having the micro adjustment spots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Clasp tweaks eh?!
> 
> Shorter perhaps?


I think all non divers will have a shorter clasp that has a semi glide adjustment, not sure on the divers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A white OK with high contrast black hands and indices would be 

While an improved clasp would be awesome I am sure those of us that have one already are probably out of luck as the y don't like to sell parts separately.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I actually saw the new proto clasp but dont want to divulge details that arent suppose to be out, but I will say its like a mini OK in size and functionality.

It is so very refreshing to see a company so engaged and making the right changes.

I was really surprised on the lack of sales for the 12 hour too. I did say my one critique on really all 12 hour bezel is I like there to be a dot or dash between the numbers, like most 24 hour gmt bezels. Really it should be the same design wise just with different numbers. Oddly a 12 hour with nothing between the numbers "isnt busy enough" for me, which I think is peoples draw to the asthetics of a 24 hour gmt.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I actually saw the new proto clasp but dont want to divulge details that arent suppose to be out, but I will say its like a mini OK in size and functionality.
> ...


Do you happen to know of the OK clasp will be updated too? That's the model I'm looking at.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> Yes, jealous of the clasp upgrade and half link, but my clasp has served me well so I can't complain. I think the 24 hour bezel on the Skyquest is bi-directional already, just the 12 hour is uni-directional since it's an Oceanking. Really hoping for a no date triumph that will take the place of my Nomos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the correction about the 24-hour bezel already being bidirectional. Scratch that critique. Goes to show that Monta is doing a really good job with the details on and between their models, all of which are compelling alone and as a suite.

The other half of my suggestion, a 12-hour bidirectional bezel, would be cool but is admittedly nitpicky for the OK.

I think I'm in fantasy land about them ever shrinking the case size by 1-2mm. I can't imagine it being worth their effort, plus their other models come in at a smaller size, so it'd actually detract from their collection overall. So I'm not even going to suggest it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> ...
> I think I'm in fantasy land about them ever shrinking the case size by 1-2mm. I can't imagine it being worth their effort, plus their other models come in at a smaller size, so it'd actually detract from their collection overall. So I'm not even going to suggest it.


I'd totally join you in that fantasy land, that would be awesome. Equally fantasy would be more curved lugs, but since their whole thing is "all straps fit all watches" I doubt that's gonna happen.

A bit more grounded - it would be awesome if the OK had brushed sides. Would slim down the case visually and by contrast make that nice bevel stand out much better.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

En_Nissen said:


> Do you happen to know of the OK clasp will be updated too? That's the model I'm looking at.


I think it may be getting an update but dont remember. I do believe watches will start shipping with half links.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree about brushed sides to highlight the nice bevel


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Since we are dreaming let’s add small crown guards and a bigger crown. I’ve got fat fingers and find the struggle to be real lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

katfromTN said:


> Lume shot for y'all to enjoy! I just love this brand so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue OK is gorgeous. If I find one second hand, I might be taking the Monta plunge.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Blue OK2 is epic!! Just want a white one now with a black/blue bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

djpharoah said:


> Blue OK2 is epic!! Just want a white one now with a black/blue bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New arrival for you?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

boatswain said:


> New arrival for you?


Nah same one I messaged you about. Just love the dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

djpharoah said:


> Nah same one I messaged you about. Just love the dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Right!

Sorry I forgot

Still looking great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

A gilt gloss black dial triumph with mini-OK (just OK?) clasp and I'll be back on the monta fam. Or maybe even a charcoal grey dial (same as the Atlas).

Since we're dreaming, what about a triumph with a narrow dive bezel?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> A gilt gloss black dial triumph with mini-OK (just OK?) clasp and I'll be back on the monta fam. Or maybe even a charcoal grey dial (same as the Atlas).
> 
> Since we're dreaming, what about a triumph with a narrow dive bezel?


Those all sound pretty good


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

househalfman said:


> A gilt gloss black dial triumph with mini-OK (just OK?) clasp and I'll be back on the monta fam. Or maybe even a charcoal grey dial (same as the Atlas).
> 
> Since we're dreaming, what about a triumph with a narrow dive bezel?


Thats the one thing I would change about my Gen 2 V1 Gilt......glossy dial....


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Thats the one thing I would change about my Gen 2 V1 Gilt......glossy dial....


Oh ya, I forgot about that one: glossy black dial with gilt indices and hands. Concurred! I like the newer gilt bezel insert, so I'd keep that on this v3 gilt fantasy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok since were asking for a wish list-- I'm gonna be repetitive and ask for a red dialed Triumph.

Thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Friday with the oceanking









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

djpharoah said:


> Blue OK2 is epic!! Just want a white one now with a black/blue bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of me wished I had purchased the blue version.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking still on the wrist today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still going...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lots of wrist time









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HotlineBirdman (Sep 15, 2016)

I picked up a Monta OceanKing TimeOnly. It's pretty rad. Love the bracelet.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

HotlineBirdman said:


> I picked up a Monta OceanKing TimeOnly. It's pretty rad. Love the bracelet.


Yes the bracelet really works. It's got great finishing, the clasp does on the fly adjustments and it's super comfortable oh and it looks great.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Anyone know if the Vanguard rubber strap for the sub will fit the OK? I believe it should since the Everest rubber straps for the sub fit the OK.

Just got my gilt time only! Loving it!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I cannot speak specifically on that model strap, but I have a Horus and RubberB both for Rolex and they fit my Monta



cdonald said:


> Anyone know if the Vanguard rubber strap for the sub will fit the OK? I believe it should since the Everest rubber straps for the sub fit the OK.
> 
> Just got my gilt time only! Loving it!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

cdonald said:


> Anyone know if the Vanguard rubber strap for the sub will fit the OK? I believe it should since the Everest rubber straps for the sub fit the OK.
> 
> Just got my gilt time only! Loving it!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Glad you're back in the club! Love that gilt ND 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Still going...


I just picked up an OK2 in blue. That's the second watch I've ought because of your reviews (Seaforth was first). I need to stop following your pictures and reviews .

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cdonald said:


> Anyone know if the Vanguard rubber strap for the sub will fit the OK? I believe it should since the Everest rubber straps for the sub fit the OK.
> 
> Just got my gilt time only! Loving it!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Beauty!

Congrats on the arrival


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> I just picked up an OK2 in blue. That's the second watch I've ought because of your reviews (Seaforth was first). I need to stop following your pictures and reviews .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hey that's great!

It's fun to share similar tastes with someone 

Did you go for the Monta gloss blue or the sunburst blue?

We may need to see some pics


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Hey that's great!
> 
> It's fun to share similar tastes with someone
> 
> ...


Gloss blue. I will post pics once received.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Gloss blue. I will post pics once received.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Love that one 

Initially that was the OK2 I thought I would get.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Love that one
> 
> Initially that was the OK2 I thought I would get.


I was also in the same boat and normally like black but I have 2 other divers that are black and the abyss which is dark so I decided to try something different.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Now that Basel is cancelled (if it's postponed to next year then its not postponed, it's cancelled...unless they're planning on doing another one within 2 months, which sounds excessive) I wonder if Monta is going to announce a new model during Windup?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Some may have seen this already, but Just One More Watch just reviewed the Ocean King:


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

My pasta timer.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> My pasta timer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

I hope to god that Monta make half links and the new shorter clasp available to buy separately, as it would increase my enjoyment of wearing my Triumph with the bracelet a huge amount, due to my wrist being just over 6''. If they don't make them separately available, I think that would be a mistake. As I consider the excessive length of the original to be a design oversight and it's a very common complaint.


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> I just picked up an OK2 in blue. That's the second watch I've ought because of your reviews (Seaforth was first). I need to stop following your pictures and reviews .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I agree, Boat takes great photos and do fair and honest reviews


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


wow your photos are amazing


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

KingKF1221 said:


> wow your photos are amazing


Bos'n is the uncrowned king of Watchuseek photographers and a damned good reviewer too. If he reviewed the yellow pages, I'd read it so long as he took some epic macros of the best ads. b-)


----------



## Thefang73 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey guys, lots of super fun and positive reviews in here, It’s really good to see. Boatswain, thank you for the pictures I am nothing but impressed. 

Now my question, I know it may have been covered before, but this is a deep and long standing thread. 

What do you guys think of with this watch and its direct big-boy competition? I’m looking at this next to the Oris 65, Oris Aquis 43.5, Rado Captain Cook, Longines Hydroconquest and lastly lets jump this up a price bracket to the Tudor BB58. Anyone have any first hand knowledge comparing to those watches? I would love to hear it. Im seriously considering all of those, the BB58 maybe a little less as it has become completely ubiquitous but I would really love to hear comparisons between the Monta and the Tudor. I’ve heard some rumblings this can stand up to and beat the Tudor at a lower pricepoint. 

Thanks all!


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Dennis K said:


> I hope to god that Monta make half links and the new shorter clasp available to buy separately, as it would increase my enjoyment of wearing my Triumph with the bracelet a huge amount, due to my wrist being just over 6''. If they don't make them separately available, I think that would be a mistake. As I consider the excessive length of the original to be a design oversight and it's a very common complaint.


Email them direct or contact them via social media.

The listen to their customer base really well if enough people speak up...


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Thefang73 said:


> Hey guys, lots of super fun and positive reviews in here, It's really good to see. Boatswain, thank you for the pictures I am nothing but impressed.
> 
> Now my question, I know it may have been covered before, but this is a deep and long standing thread.
> 
> ...


My personal opinion, Monta's only competition is with much more expensive brands. It crushes anything in the same price point....


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Thefang73 said:


> Hey guys, lots of super fun and positive reviews in here, It's really good to see. Boatswain, thank you for the pictures I am nothing but impressed.
> 
> Now my question, I know it may have been covered before, but this is a deep and long standing thread.
> 
> ...


Aside from the Tudor, which I think it's at least on par with, it blows all of these other watches clean out of the water in every way.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Thefang73 said:


> Hey guys, lots of super fun and positive reviews in here, It's really good to see. Boatswain, thank you for the pictures I am nothing but impressed.
> 
> Now my question, I know it may have been covered before, but this is a deep and long standing thread.
> 
> ...


I own a Tudor Heritage Black Bay Steel, and a Monta Oceanking. I love both. The SW300 in the Monta is a great movement, and Monta routinely sends their watches out tuned to near chronometer specs (+/- 5 secs per day). That said, Tudor's in-house movements like the one in mine or the BB58 are going to be superior to the Sellita in several respects. From a quality perspective, the Monta certainly looks and feels on a level similar to my Tudor, but only time will tell if it is truly as well made.

Of the other brands you mentioned, the closest competitor is the Oris Aquis or Longines Hydroconquest, in my opinion. Monta's ceramic bezel is fully lumed (unlike the Longines), and Monta's bracelet is better. The Longines arguably has the better movement, and is significantly cheaper because of the economics of scale for Longines. There is also the comfort of buying from a big brand that has almost zero chance of going out of business.

Honestly, when it come to design, details, finishing, and feel, you could slap an Omega symbol on it, put one of their in-house movements inside, and no one would bat an eye if Omega called it a heritage inspired dive model and charged $4,000. That's _not _to say it's necessarily the same as Omega or built as well as an one. But what Monta has accomplished with the Oceanking is quite remarkable. It's only real downsides are the price and the risks of buying from a young, small company.

That said, if I were buying a new watch and had the money for Tudor BB58...I would love to have both, of course, but would buy the 58. No offense, Monta ;-)


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Traveling through St. Louis for work, so I figured I had to wear one of my Monta's. And 304m of water resistance should be more than enough to handle the rain here. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thefang73 (Nov 16, 2017)

ChronoB said:


> I own a Tudor Heritage Black Bay Steel, and a Monta Oceanking. I love both. The SW300 in the Monta is a great movement, and Monta routinely sends their watches out tuned to near chronometer specs (+/- 5 secs per day). That said, Tudor's in-house movements like the one in mine or the BB58 are going to be superior to the Sellita in several respects. From a quality perspective, the Monta certainly looks and feels on a level similar to my Tudor, but only time will tell if it is truly as well made.
> 
> Of the other brands you mentioned, the closest competitor is the Oris Aquis or Longines Hydroconquest, in my opinion. Monta's ceramic bezel is fully lumed (unlike the Longines), and Monta's bracelet is better. The Longines arguably has the better movement, and is significantly cheaper because of the economics of scale for Longines. There is also the comfort of buying from a big brand that has almost zero chance of going out of business.
> 
> ...


Hey thank you, great input, really interesting to hear as honestly, we're comparing the Monta and the BB58 and the Monta is just over 1/2 the price of the BB58. I'm beginning to agree with you all on it beating the $2000 competition.

With the Tudor I start to feel like we're getting into serious money territory and do I like those watches enough to spend that much? that's not something the forum can help me with but it is a very interesting thought right now, the Monta very much punches above its own weight.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

If high quality feeling/looking external finishing is what one is after, Monta more than suffices IMO. 

If heritage/name brand is important to someone, then Swiss luxury brands it is. 

If OK vs BB58, then IMO, they’re sufficiently different in materials, size, and look that I doubt one would be completely satisfied opting for one if just as an alternative to the other. 

As for bang for buck, there’s probably a certain degree of truth to the “half the price gets you 90% of the value” rule—all the while acknowledging the remaining 10%, and factoring in pure subjective connection to a watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thefang73 (Nov 16, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> If high quality feeling/looking external finishing is what one is after, Monta more than suffices IMO.
> 
> If heritage/name brand is important to someone, then Swiss luxury brands it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight, I agree with everything you're saying, just wanted to clarify one thing, I wanted to compre this head to head. Not trying to propose a value proposition as I cant afford the tudor or anything. Just honestly looking at both of them it feels like they can compete with each other despite being clearly at different price points. Its an interesting thought at least, and a bit of a different option, the BB58 is everywhere right now, I feel like so many people have grabbed one.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> Traveling through St. Louis for work, so I figured I had to wear one of my Monta's. And 304m of water resistance should be more than enough to handle the rain here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to live in STL, tried to guess where that pic was taken.........couldnt do it


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Dennis K said:


> I hope to god that Monta make half links and the new shorter clasp available to buy separately, as it would increase my enjoyment of wearing my Triumph with the bracelet a huge amount, due to my wrist being just over 6''. If they don't make them separately available, I think that would be a mistake. As I consider the excessive length of the original to be a design oversight and it's a very common complaint.


I would LOVE to have a single half-link in my Triumph bracelet. Just one....


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thefang73 said:


> Thanks for the insight, I agree with everything you're saying, just wanted to clarify one thing, I wanted to compre this head to head. Not trying to propose a value proposition as I cant afford the tudor or anything. Just honestly looking at both of them it feels like they can compete with each other despite being clearly at different price points. Its an interesting thought at least, and a bit of a different option, the BB58 is everywhere right now, I feel like so many people have grabbed one.


Gotcha. The Monta finishing is there, and the clasp functioning is IMO superior; whereas the BB58 has an in house movement going for it (not to mention heritage points and brand-specific elements, like snowflake hands).

But other than that, a head-to-head competition is complicated by the fact that, despite sharing a few similarities (e.g., use of gilt, use of a matte dial on the gilt versions, on the slimmer side), the two watches are sized somewhat differently and look fairly different due to differences in materials used (especially for the bezel insert) and aesthetic design choices.

For what it's worth, aesthetically, I've always found the closer fitting h2h to be the OK2 vs the Submariner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I would LOVE to have a single half-link in my Triumph bracelet. Just one....


They're coming next month I think


----------



## Angler (Aug 14, 2019)

It's very nice but... will it hold it's captivating looks against the traditional brands. It's price to value seems acceptable.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Thefang73 said:


> Hey guys, lots of super fun and positive reviews in here, It's really good to see. Boatswain, thank you for the pictures I am nothing but impressed.
> 
> Now my question, I know it may have been covered before, but this is a deep and long standing thread.
> 
> ...


I think Monta's quality beats all those major Swiss brands the down side is Monta don't yet have the brand cache....so really depends on what you are looking for value or show off? lol


----------



## nicehands (Mar 2, 2020)

Any idea when they will release new models? Super tempted to buy an Atlas but worried an update is impending.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

nicehands said:


> Any idea when they will release new models? Super tempted to buy an Atlas but worried an update is impending.


Last year they made announcements at Basel (late March) with releases in August. IIRC, they had delays and the watches actually showed up in September or October. And most of them sold out during pre-order.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I figure if they have something new coming we will know within a month or so as it seems to be release season now-ish


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

The view from the deck is OK i guess.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

A Triumphant view of my ice-hole...

















(Trading puns...)


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Haha love it! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Recently picked up an OK blue and have been wearing it for the past week. Similar watches I have to compare are a Oris 65, NTH and a halios Seaforth.

The build quality is excellent. It feels substantial on my wrist while also not feeling too large. I have a 7" wrist and comfort on wrist is my number 1 priority.

The finishing is excellent. A step above the Oris and halios.

Regarding the color, I was back and forth on the blue or black. I'm conservative when it comes to color choices and was unsure of the blue would be too "loud." It definitely pops but is just under the threshold of being too much, which means its perfect. It has just the right amount of wrist presence. We will see if that changes moving forward.

I also received it with a ginault bracelet as well as the oem bracelet. It's my first experience with a glide lock style bracelet and I've really enjoyed it. Great quality and I feel it matches the same level as the Monta. I haven't tried it on the Monta yet.

I think it was an excellent step up for me. I appreciate quality micro brands and believe I have the best one in each price tier.

Thanks for the enabling @boatswain 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Recently picked up an OK blue and have been wearing it for the past week. Similar watches I have to compare are a Oris 65, NTH and a halios Seaforth.
> 
> The build quality is excellent. It feels substantial on my wrist while also not feeling too large. I have a 7" wrist and comfort on wrist is my number 1 priority.
> 
> ...


Enjoy my friend!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> Recently picked up an OK blue and have been wearing it for the past week. Similar watches I have to compare are a Oris 65, NTH and a halios Seaforth.
> 
> The build quality is excellent. It feels substantial on my wrist while also not feeling too large. I have a 7" wrist and comfort on wrist is my number 1 priority.
> 
> ...


 in each tier

Enjoy the new OK2!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

a favorite


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

The gilt is so good.

Sorry about the dust on the crystal!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

cdonald said:


> The gilt is so good.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


That gilt plus no date is very clean. I've grown to really like no date dials.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Recently picked up an OK blue and have been wearing it for the past week. Similar watches I have to compare are a Oris 65, NTH and a halios Seaforth.
> 
> The build quality is excellent. It feels substantial on my wrist while also not feeling too large. I have a 7" wrist and comfort on wrist is my number 1 priority.
> 
> ...


Awesome man, congratulations on getting it in hand! 

Even more so that it's living up to your expectations.

The blue and white is such a crisp look 

I find blue, especially with sunburst, dials can be tricky to capture accurately. How do you find the blue tone itself? Does it ames towards a warmer purple tone or is it fairly try blue?

Looking forward to hearing and seeing more of what you think


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Awesome man, congratulations on getting it in hand!
> 
> Even more so that it's living up to your expectations.
> 
> ...


I was looking for a crisp blue/white combo and it does that with a slight amount of flare. I wasn't expecting the sunburst dial and I'm glad it is because it gives the watch some life.

Its the sunburst dial (when you asked the question, I didn't know there were 2 versions and it looked matte in pictures).

The sunburst is subtle thought because the insert is not super glossy, has a matte-ish tone to it.

The color is def true blue with maybe the slightest hint of warmth in the dial in the right light.

We shall see how my opinion changes over time.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> I was looking for a crisp blue/white combo and it does that with a slight amount of flare. I wasn't expecting the sunburst dial and I'm glad it is because it gives the watch some life.
> 
> Its the sunburst dial (when you asked the question, I didn't know there were 2 versions and it looked matte in pictures).
> 
> ...


It seems that the Monta sunburst is fairly subdued from the pics I've seen, which I really like. I'm not a huge fan of overly active and electric sunbursts but when they are done with some gentle subtlety they are 
As you say often looking semi matte.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Lume









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> Lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the lume on this thing also.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

boatswain said:


> It seems that the Monta sunburst is fairly subdued from the pics I've seen, which I really like. I'm not a huge fan of overly active and electric sunbursts but when they are done with some gentle subtlety they are
> As you say often looking semi matte.


You are right, without mentioning it, it's hard to really see the sunburst dial, at first i thought it was just light playing tricks at different angles.

digging that look


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

boatswain said:


> ryan850 said:
> 
> 
> > Recently picked up an OK blue and have been wearing it for the past week. Similar watches I have to compare are a Oris 65, NTH and a halios Seaforth.
> ...


I'd say personally the blue is "very" blue and not really purple by any means. A little macro Monday for y'all


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

katfromTN said:


> I'd say personally the blue is "very" blue and not really purple by any means. A little macro Monday for y'all


I have gotta take a look at this watch in person and see how I like it.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mondays









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

unclesandy said:


> The view from the deck is OK i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is that  looks lovely.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

Are these applied indices the same as the ones used on CW C60?


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

btcity380 said:


> Are these applied indices the same as the ones used on CW C60?


Nope, they do look similar but they are different.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Where is that  looks lovely.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Shot my from my deck!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

unclesandy said:


> Shot my from my deck!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Well your deck is nice I was more curious as to the latitude and longitude

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

Anyone who has the skyquest in gilt...can you told me how noticeable the red markers are on the inner chapter ring?


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Well your deck is nice I was more curious as to the latitude and longitude
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Right haha Candlewood Lake, it's in Connecticut.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Watching the time pass by while sheltering in place.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey so I've been looking for a GMT to compliment my Chris Ward C60 Trident MK3 Black. Initially was going to sell this MK3 Diver for a black Chris Ward GMT, but realized I just can't part with the diver. Been looking at the Monta Atlas models and been trying to decide on which color to go for. Any thoughts about which would compliment my black CW MK3? Leaning a bit towards the opalin silver. Also wanted to know if Monta Atlas is worth the price jump from Chris Ward even if getting a used one. Thanks!


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

gdfan75 said:


> Hey so I've been looking for a GMT to compliment my Chris Ward C60 Trident MK3 Black. Initially was going to sell this MK3 Diver for a black Chris Ward GMT, but realized I just can't part with the diver. Been looking at the Monta Atlas models and been trying to decide on which color to go for. Any thoughts about which would compliment my black CW MK3? Leaning a bit towards the opalin silver. Also wanted to know if Monta Atlas is worth the price jump from Chris Ward even if getting a used one. Thanks!


"Worth the price" is always subjective of course, but I have 2 Monta's right now, so obviously I think they are worth the price (especially the used prices). My two Monta's are a black Oceanking and a blue Atlas. I think the blue adds a nice splash of color and with the small red accents it is like a very subtle Pepsi GMT. I handled the Silver once when I went to visit the Monta HQ and it it quite pretty, although the 24 hour track is very difficult to read on that color scheme as many other reviews have said. I say get the splash of color with the Monta Blue, but I don't think you can go wrong with the silver either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

gdfan75 said:


> Also wanted to know if Monta Atlas is worth the price jump from Chris Ward even if getting a used one. Thanks!


I have a blue Mk.3 C60 and a grey dial Triumph. The CW is a superb watch for the money and is as good as anything from the big name brands up to double its price and even beyond. However, the Monta is a noticeable step up and shows greater attention to detail and and a higher level of finishing. Both watches punch well above their weight within their perspective price ranges and it's not really surprising that both companies operate a direct to customer sales model. But the Monta is the better watch.


----------



## jordan05 (Jan 11, 2020)

Having a hard time deciding between a silver or blue Atlas for my next watch. Or maybe even a blue Oceanking. Though maybe the later is too big for my 6.2 inch wrist. Any thoughts?


----------



## jordan05 (Jan 11, 2020)

Great idea too, Monta, with the live instagram feeds during this quarantine. Thanks for keeping us informed and entertained!


----------



## jvaudreuil (Feb 11, 2020)

jordan05 said:


> Great idea too, Monta, with the live instagram feeds during this quarantine. Thanks for keeping us informed and entertained!


2 thumbs up for Monta's Instagram lately!


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Inspired by a recent Monta Instagram post. My Gilt TO OK and a '14 Special Selection.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Watching and shopping









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I picked poor timing to drop my OK off for service lol, going to be a long time till it gets back


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Old faithful on the wrist today.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

5 months since I have a Triump and 2 months since I have a OK2. I hardly wear any other watch since... Monta released easy to wear watches with such a quality fit & finish, such as they rule any of my other watches out !

JLS36 & Boatswain: Thanks for sharing those great pics ! Usually pics do not do justice to watches but yours do so.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

toto453 said:


> 5 months since I have a Triump and 2 months since I have a OK2. I hardly wear any other watch since... Monta released easy to wear watches with such a quality fit & finish, such as they rule any of my other watches out !
> 
> JLS36 & Boatswain: Thanks for sharing those great pics ! Usually pics do not do justice to watches but yours do so.


Thanks and you are welcome. I still wake up and want this one on the wrist all the time.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

I’m going live with Justin this afternoon on Instagram. Anyone have any questions they want me to ask him? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

trf2271 said:


> I'm going live with Justin this afternoon on Instagram. Anyone have any questions they want me to ask him?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes of course, is there any new models planned to be released soon or later ? I assume I am not the only one who wonders 
Thanks !


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

trf2271 said:


> I'm going live with Justin this afternoon on Instagram. Anyone have any questions they want me to ask him?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yea i have a few if you dont mind.

1. When can we expect half links? 
2. Any updates for the Triumph (or the others) on the horizon and if so what can we expect?
3. Any chance of a European Distro at some point so us across the pond wont have to pay import tax? (this is a reach but worth asking if you have his ear)

thanks

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

trf2271 said:


> I'm going live with Justin this afternoon on Instagram. Anyone have any questions they want me to ask him?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any news on a smaller clasp? And any chance existing owners could buy it separately?


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Thanks and you are welcome. I still wake up and want this one on the wrist all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I solved that problem years ago, I keep with my watch on.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Steppy said:


> Any news on a smaller clasp? And any chance existing owners could buy it separately?


Sure. Any plans for slightly larger OK? 42mm perhaps? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> I'm going live with Justin this afternoon on Instagram. Anyone have any questions they want me to ask him?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn wish I saw this earlier.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Damn wish I saw this earlier.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It's not too late. It's at 5pm EST

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> It's not too late. It's at 5pm EST
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the chat invite.

Any chance of a summary here ?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Looked like a good discussion on IG. Was nice to see a face for trf2271 since I've always envied his pictures of the Monta OK on IG.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Monta in the sunlight.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Congrats on the chat invite.
> 
> Any chance of a summary here ?


We talked a little about my background, photography, pre-owned buying and selling, Montas plans for the future.

It seems like a chronograph will come, but not this year. They are zeroing in on the ETA 2894 so it can remain relatively thin, but no design decisions have been made.

They are hoping to put out a new model later this year if their Swiss partners open up and they have enough time.

No plans for a bigger Oceanking at the moment or a smaller one, but he did say maybe in the future when they are moving more watches they'll be able to expand the range.

No triumph updates coming. The silver triumph is still the best selling watch out of the lineup. They don't want to remove the numerals or put all applied indices because then it'd just be an atlas without the gmt function.

We touched on tequila and Negroni making also. It was a good talk, I didn't realize how nervous I'd be until the camera started rolling and I've figured out I'd much rather be behind the lens 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

With all the COVID stuff going on, I was happy to get my OK back from Monta servicing.

Missed those gold hands....


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

trf2271 said:


> We talked a little about my background, photography, pre-owned buying and selling, Montas plans for the future.
> 
> It seems like a chronograph will come, but not this year. They are zeroing in on the ETA 2894 so it can remain relatively thin, but no design decisions have been made.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> We talked a little about my background, photography, pre-owned buying and selling, Montas plans for the future.
> 
> It seems like a chronograph will come, but not this year. They are zeroing in on the ETA 2894 so it can remain relatively thin, but no design decisions have been made.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! I'm curious what the their incoming model will be, and how long the launch will be delayed because of COVID. When I talked to Justin in February when I visited their headquarters he said they thought they would have prototypes by Basel, but a lot has changed since then.

You mentioned no new sizes which is too bad. My dream Monta to replace my Atlas as my GADA watch would be a 36mm non-GMT Atlas. It could be Monta's response to the Rolex Oyster Perpetual/Datejust. I love my Atlas and wear it a good amount, but I would love a smaller size and find I don't really use the GMT function.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> Thanks for the update! I'm curious what the their incoming model will be, and how long the launch will be delayed because of COVID. When I talked to Justin in February when I visited their headquarters he said they thought they would have prototypes by Basel, but a lot has changed since then.
> 
> You mentioned no new sizes which is too bad. My dream Monta to replace my Atlas as my GADA watch would be a 36mm non-GMT Atlas. It could be Monta's response to the Rolex Oyster Perpetual/Datejust. I love my Atlas and wear it a good amount, but I would love a smaller size and find I don't really use the GMT function.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wouldnt you then be just wanting a 36mm Triumph?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Monta in the sunlight.


Things are blurring together for me...

When did you get an OK?!

Did I just forget or is it new?

Congratulations either way, even if it is just me being shamelessly forgetful


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> We talked a little about my background, photography, pre-owned buying and selling, Montas plans for the future.
> 
> It seems like a chronograph will come, but not this year. They are zeroing in on the ETA 2894 so it can remain relatively thin, but no design decisions have been made.
> 
> ...


I listened it was enjoyable. Few hot takes. First I would wager nobody has owned a sub for a shorter time. Your wrists in photos don't look 8in. I will add I also enjoy tequila mostly casa amigos respasodo from Costco these days. I would love to see a chrono from them and the concept of them doing a pelagos like titanium watch makes me giddy.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Wouldnt you then be just wanting a 36mm Triumph?


I would be fine with a 36mm triumph as well, but I would prefer an all applied indexes no numerals but also no GMT watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Things are blurring together for me...
> 
> When did you get an OK?!
> 
> ...


Nope. Quite new. My first and last acquisition for a long time. So I think I have a good range of dressy divers, thanks to you, B!

But then again, dress loses some meaning when you're at home all the time.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> I would be fine with a 36mm triumph as well, but I would prefer an all applied indexes no numerals but also no GMT watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh I forgot about the applied markers on the Atlas


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Nope. Quite new. My first and last acquisition for a long time. So I think I have a good range of dressy divers, thanks to you, B!
> 
> But then again, dress loses some meaning when you're at home all the time.


Awesome. 

So I'm not totally crazy!

Looks great! BuT I'm biased 

What do you think?!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A solid titanium Monta tool watch would be sweet. Especially if it stayed under 42mm. 

Monta sword hands in matte white, matte ceramic bezel...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Awesome.
> 
> So I'm not totally crazy!
> 
> ...


I like it very much. Much better than the SkyQuest I had earlier. Made me realize I don't like or need GMTs although visually many GMTs are interesting to me. But I didn't like the business of the dial in the SQ and didn't like or need the extra steps in the crown movements for the GMT. So a simple three hander is for me, and this one is a beaut. Thanks for tipping me (and all of us) to Monta.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> A solid titanium Monta tool watch would be sweet. Especially if it stayed under 42mm.
> 
> Monta sword hands in matte white, matte ceramic bezel...


Something about a matte ceramic bezel that's just sublime, and my hexa had one and I loved it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Something about a matte ceramic bezel that's just sublime, and my hexa had one and I loved it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I absolutely love matte ceramic and I am bit baffled we don't see it more often.

Paired with a matte dial it looks excellent.

I could see the gilt OK really benefiting from a matte insert.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> I listened it was enjoyable. Few hot takes. First I would wager nobody has owned a sub for a shorter time. Your wrists in photos don't look 8in. I will add I also enjoy tequila mostly casa amigos respasodo from Costco these days. I would love to see a chrono from them and the concept of them doing a pelagos like titanium watch makes me giddy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Haha it's possible I had the shortest run as a sub owner. I wore it daily for a month and it was my only watch since the Oceanking was being serviced. It was a longtime grail, but just didn't connect with me and I don't miss it. My wrist is closer to 7.75" give or take a little bit. Casamigos is good stuff, but give Espolon a try. They make a reposado too and the flavor is similar for significantly cheaper.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I absolutely love matte ceramic and I am bit baffled we don't see it more often.
> 
> Paired with a matte dial it looks excellent.
> 
> I could see the gilt OK really benefiting from a matte insert.


Ya I love ceramic bezels in general but matte is just cool.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I only take decent photos on the steering wheel. Love this watch.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Nope. Quite new. My first and last acquisition for a long time. So I think I have a good range of dressy divers, thanks to you, B!
> 
> But then again, dress loses some meaning when you're at home all the time.


I got the boatswain bug also. Picked up a Seaforth and a Monta because of his reviews. Just picked up a cward trident all on my own though 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> I got the boatswain bug also. Picked up a Seaforth and a Monta because of his reviews. Just picked up a cward trident all on my own though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You know that boatswain has a (bronze c65) trident review too, right?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

househalfman said:


> You know that boatswain has a (bronze c65) trident review too, right?


I do and have read his c65 review. I guess I should give boats some credit for the c60 also... 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> I do and have read his c65 review. I guess I should give boats some credit for the c60 also...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Haha I admit I don't read the reviews (they're too long and/or I'm too busy) but I always enjoy the pictures. Enjoy the c60 and the Monta!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Haha I admit I don't read the reviews (they're too long and/or I'm too busy) but I always enjoy the pictures. Enjoy the c60 and the Monta!


Lol i like well written reviews with lots of pictures . Which means I don't read very many .

I'm sure I will. And if I don't, I'll sell it like the rest of the ones that have come and gone lol.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys 

But those are all great watches and that's where the credit should go and to yourselves.

-insert Monta content-


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like it very much. Much better than the SkyQuest I had earlier. Made me realize I don't like or need GMTs although visually many GMTs are interesting to me. But I didn't like the business of the dial in the SQ and didn't like or need the extra steps in the crown movements for the GMT. So a simple three hander is for me, and this one is a beaut. Thanks for tipping me (and all of us) to Monta.


Hope it is keeper for you T. 

Certainly the OK is a stellar allrounder.

As you say it blends simplicity and detail really well.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

All this talk is making me want to buy one!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> But those are all great watches and that's where the credit should go and to yourselves.
> 
> -insert Monta content-


So modest 

So what's the next review going to be...? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Definitely a keeper.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> So modest
> 
> So what's the next review going to be...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Next 2 are a bit of departure from my dive watch bias.

Nodus Sector Field (should be out soon)

Gavox Spitfire.

While it has been a fun change and challenge reviewing/wearing a field watch, I will always be a dive watch guy ?⌚


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Definitely a keeper.


Awesome 

Love those hands.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Next 2 are a bit of departure from my dive watch bias.
> 
> Nodus Sector Field (should be out soon)
> 
> ...


Will be interested to hear your reviews. I started off thinking I really liked fixed bezel GADA watches but over time I've def gravitated towards divers as they are just more interesting with the addition of a bezel.

Also, in a weird way (but not totally baseless), I feel you get more for your money with a diver. If I'm spending around 1k for a watch, I want to feel like I'm getting my money's worth. A watch without a rotating bezel feels like something is missing.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## _father.time (Apr 17, 2020)

I’ve had my silver Triumph for about a year now and I love it. Honestly wears better than my Sub. Going to pull the trigger on the black OK soon.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

The Triumph is a phenomenal watch !


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Threw it on a sailcloth today. Really diggin the look.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Threw it on a sailcloth today. Really diggin the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!

I am a big fan of sailcloth. Where's that one from?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

PS

I would love to see what that blue sunburst looks like in direct sunlight too if and when you have a chance to snap some pics

I'm curious as to how intense a sunburst it is.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I am a big fan of sailcloth. Where's that one from?





boatswain said:


> PS
> 
> I would love to see what that blue sunburst looks like in direct sunlight too if and when you have a chance to snap some pics
> 
> I'm curious as to how intense a sunburst it is.


This one is Mr sailcloth. I've also been wanting to try out the mks sailcloth.

I'll try to remember to snap pics tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Tried to get some in direct sunlight to show the sunburst. It's a lighter blue so it pops quite a bit but the sunburst effect is a bit subdued, which is nice.

I'd say there is less of a sunburst effect compared to the Oris pro pilot that I have.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Tried to get some in direct sunlight to show the sunburst. It's a lighter blue so it pops quite a bit but the sunburst effect is a bit subdued, which is nice.
> 
> I'd say there is less of a sunburst effect compared to the Oris pro pilot that I have.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Nice Oris' (Oriss, Ori, Orises...) too


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Nice Oris' (Oriss, Ori, Orises...) too


My vote would be Ori 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Soo...the question has to be asked; which do you prefer?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Twins!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

unclesandy said:


> Twins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> View attachment 15048003


That gilt looks really great paired with the rubber strap.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I feel like I am there only one with a V1 gilt....I preferred the fully lumed bezel


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

boatswain said:


> That gilt looks really great paired with the rubber strap.


Yep! I just ordered this pairing yesterday. Very excited for its arrival.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Politiceaux said:


> Yep! I just ordered this pairing yesterday. Very excited for its arrival.


Excited for you! Can't wait to see it on rubber.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Loving this perlon


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Feel like I need to try out the rubber, but I but in nearly two years I haven't ever taken it off bracelet


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Micro adjust now on all bracelets 

Sounds like a new clasp with 3 micro adjusts and and 2 half-links. Their IG says they will sell separately for a while I guess for folks who want to upgrade.

I guess the clasp will be shorter with only 3 adjustments. I'd take that. Not sure I would spring for a whole bracelet though.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Micro adjust now on all bracelets
> 
> Sounds like a new clasp with 3 micro adjusts and and 2 half-links. Their IG says they will sell separately for a while I guess for folks who want to upgrade.
> 
> I guess the clasp will be shorter with only 3 adjustments. I'd take that. Not sure I would spring for a whole bracelet though.


Wonder if you can just get the clasp

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Wonder if you can just get the clasp
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Justin said in the IG live that they will not be selling the clasp separately.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

I just sent an email, hoping to get just the half links seeing as I already have the OK.

And a photo for good measure, of course.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Micro adjust now on all bracelets
> 
> Sounds like a new clasp with 3 micro adjusts and and 2 half-links. Their IG says they will sell separately for a while I guess for folks who want to upgrade.
> 
> I guess the clasp will be shorter with only 3 adjustments. I'd take that. Not sure I would spring for a whole bracelet though.


Will the entire clasp be shorter or just the outer shell? The length of the deployment arms is problematic.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Micro adjust now on all bracelets
> 
> Sounds like a new clasp with 3 micro adjusts and and 2 half-links. Their IG says they will sell separately for a while I guess for folks who want to upgrade.
> 
> I guess the clasp will be shorter with only 3 adjustments. I'd take that. Not sure I would spring for a whole bracelet though.


Awesome, thanks for the update. I was pretty much just waiting for that before I began to seriously reconsider a slate Atlas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Will the triumph come with the new bracelet by default or do you have to order it separately?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

househalfman said:


> Will the triumph come with the new bracelet by default or do you have to order it separately?


It comes by default now if you order a new watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> It comes by default now if you order a new watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. All I need is a rotating bezel on that 38mm case and I'd be set.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Just watched the Instagram video on the new clasp. The actual rigid part (deployment arms) still looks to be the same length as always. No bueno for smaller wrists.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This one is for Ryan850

On the Biwi rubber that comes with the Seaforth










I have a feeling I may have posted more pics with this combo buried in the replies on the review thread somewhere too...


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> This one is for Ryan850
> 
> On the Biwi rubber that comes with the Seaforth
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Looks nice and clean. Almost elegant, for however much rubber can do that.

I like wearing rubber even with biz casual type clothing. Can def be dressed up a little bit.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Just had e-mail confirmation that Monta won't be making clasps or half links available to buy separately.

Personally, I think this is a mistake, as they could make a larger profit margin on just selling the parts separately and they’d sell a lot more of them too. I cannot justify buying a whole new bracelet, purely on the grounds of wastage and end up rendering my old one, useless.

It's pretty disappointing.

Prices: The Oceanking bracelet is $515 and the Triumph/Skyquest/Atlas bracelet is $485. Shipping is free in the US.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Even the half link won't be available separately ? It would be a bad news for a lot (me included...)


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

toto453 said:


> Even the half link won't be available separately ? It would be a bad news for a lot (me included...)


The half links are available separately. They're $15 each.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dennis K said:


> Just had e-mail confirmation that Monta won't be making clasps or half links available to buy separately.
> 
> Personally, I think this is a mistake, as they could make a larger profit margin on just selling the parts separately and they'd sell a lot more of them too. I cannot justify buying a whole new bracelet, purely on the grounds of wastage and end up rendering my old one, useless.
> 
> ...


I'm not totally surprised the clasp isn't sold separately they clearly don't want to be in the spare parts business. It's nice the half links are though.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I just requested an invoice from them for 1 half link


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I just requested an invoice from them for 1 half link


Me too, just ordered two of them. Only $15 each!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> Me too, just ordered two of them. Only $15 each!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk





PixlPutterMan said:


> I just requested an invoice from them for 1 half link


How much were you guys charged for 1?

I just received an invoice for 25.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> How much were you guys charged for 1?
> 
> I just received an invoice for 25.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It's $15 per link, $10 for shipping. My invoice was $40.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> It's $15 per link, $10 for shipping. My invoice was $40.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Ordered two for delivery to the UK, for a total cost of $70 ($40 carriage). I assume I'll pay import charges too.

So, not cheap, but a lot more cost effective than $500 for a whole new bracelet.

Monta should be congratulated on listening to what their customer base wanted and delivering. Although, I do wish the new clasp had shorter link pieces.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

$10 for shipping is a bit crazy, should be two stamps.....

Though $25 for a link isnt terrible.


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Loving this perlon


Nice combo. I wonder what color perlon would look good on my blue Skyquest...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

drew_ja said:


> Nice combo. I wonder what color perlon would look good on my blue Skyquest...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would think a medium charcoal grey? Or red if you want to get a little nuts


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

drew_ja said:


> Nice combo. I wonder what color perlon would look good on my blue Skyquest...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think a dark navy to complement the dial would look awesome.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Anyone with an OK spring for the new bracelet with the shorter clasp? I'm on the fence about doing so, or just purchasing two half links and keeping the current bracelet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

cdonald said:


> Anyone with an OK spring for the new bracelet with the shorter clasp? I'm on the fence about doing so, or just purchasing two half links and keeping the current bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I cant sping $500 for a new bracelet. Id rather flip my current Monta and wait a 6 months and buy a "new" one used on the forums.

That said I wear mine a lot on a Ginault bracelet so the clasp is a non issue for me, plus a spare ginault bracelet is $200


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

cdonald said:


> Anyone with an OK spring for the new bracelet with the shorter clasp? I'm on the fence about doing so, or just purchasing two half links and keeping the current bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I don't have any issues with the original clasp on my 7in wrist. It's just slightly smaller. And as mentioned 500 is a lot of coin.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> cdonald said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with an OK spring for the new bracelet with the shorter clasp? I'm on the fence about doing so, or just purchasing two half links and keeping the current bracelet.
> ...


The rigid part or "arms" of the clasp are the same length, so it's just the clasp shell that's shorter. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> The rigid part or "arms" of the clasp are the same length, so it's just the clasp shell that's shorter. Hope that makes sense.


How much shorter is it?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> How much shorter is it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


New clasp side-by-side with the OK clasp and other photos here: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/you-asked-we-listened-5168347.html


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

MX793 said:


> New clasp side-by-side with the OK clasp and other photos here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/you-asked-we-listened-5168347.html


Oh wow, that is pretty significant. Great fit for all of the other watches in the line up. At an about 7.25 inch wrist, I don't mind the current clasp, however I think this puts to bed the argument that the clasp is too long. Maybe they should make this an option on the OK.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> Oh wow, that is pretty significant. Great fit for all of the other watches in the line up. At an about 7.25 inch wrist, I don't mind the current clasp, however I think this puts to bed the argument that the clasp is too long. Maybe they should make this an option on the OK.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


It doesn't have the same range of adjustment as the OK clasp. The new one only has 3 positions (I think the OK is 6?). Fine for dealing with typical wrist size fluctuation through the day, but not suitable as a dive extension (which is what the OK's is also intended for).


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm am super tempted to get a Monta again. I sold my Triumph as there was no on-the-fly micro adjust.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

unclesandy said:


> MX793 said:
> 
> 
> > New clasp side-by-side with the OK clasp and other photos here:
> ...


The main issue, at least for me, isn't the length of the clasp, but the length of the rigid part. I have several bracelets where this part is longer, and it tends to just stick out past my wrist. Particularly when they don't curve much either, like on all these Monta bracelets.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> The main issue, at least for me, isn't the length of the clasp, but the length of the rigid part. I have several bracelets where this part is longer, and it tends to just stick out past my wrist. Particularly when they don't curve much either, like on all these Monta bracelets.


I think its that long since it doesnt completely open.

The friction button hits the front spring bar. If they were were to re-engineer that so the scissor fully opened, they could shorten the length of the hinge pieces.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

On Barton Elite Silicone today.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

V1 Gilt says hi on Horus


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

Received my v2 Oceanking today - Gilt Dial on rubber. I love it. 

I could do with it being a mm or so bigger - 42 mm would be perfect, due to my wrist size, but I think it'll be a long-termer.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Getting by in quarantine


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Sacrilegious


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

That's gorgeous! Unfortunate you can't get the gilt version with the lumed bezel anymore


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

jjmc87 said:


> That's gorgeous! Unfortunate you can't get the gilt version with the lumed bezel anymore


No you cant, I was really lucky to get mine. Havent really even seen them pop up second hand either


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Enjoying the moment









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Adventure time


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

Leeaaatherr👌
I'd switch to a summer friendly strap but I don't want to jinx this weather. Maybe it'll last more than a day? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta on a Monday









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

Hi everyone, i'm a super fan of Monta OK2, planning to buy one but i still consider whether it could fit on my 6.5 wrist. Can someone have the same wrist have OK2 and give me a picture?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Cr7_vt300492 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm a super fan of Monta OK2, planning to buy one but i still consider whether it could fit on my 6.5 wrist. Can someone have the same wrist have OK2 and give me a picture?


Sure.

The OK2 is great dress diver in the metal.

On my 6.5" (I think a 6.5" that would be regarded as relatively flat), I found that the OK2 was "at the max line."

That is, from some angles I thought I could just pull it off; but from directly top down, I felt it looked just a tad too large.

YMMV, of course, depending on wrist shape and preferences for watch size (I tend to skew toward a smaller preference, but some guys like a larger look).









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

Thank you so much for your strong support. I think the OK2 is quite big with my wrist. Maybe i will keep waiting for the next generation from Monta, it will be better if the lug to lug stay at 46-48 which mean the OK should smaller 😞


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Cr7_vt300492 said:


> Thank you so much for your strong support. I think the OK2 is quite big with my wrist. Maybe i will keep waiting for the next generation from Monta, it will be better if the lug to lug stay at 46-48 which mean the OK should smaller ?




I've had my eye on the more modestly sized Atlas since it released. With the new quick-adjust clasp, the charcoal continues to be very tempting for me, albeit a bit above my preferred price point. We'll see if I end up flipping a few pieces for the step up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Just purchased a new Wet Blue Oceanking and a black dial Skyquest! The guys over at Monta are such top shelf to deal with. Looking forward delivery this week!


----------



## gelatomancer (May 3, 2019)

I have a 6.75 inch wrist and it hugs it great. Monta sweeps the lugs down that really make it form fitting. Add the fact that the bracelet is so flexible that it fits perfectly and it's a watch that wears far smaller than the size would lead you to think. If you want a Monta and want to go smaller, the Atlas can't be beat.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Sacrilegious


Which jubilee is this? I dig it

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Just a junker off a parnis


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I maybe late to the party but.... Here I am!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> I maybe late to the party but.... Here I am!


Looking good


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Dropping in to say hi with the new acquisition









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> Dropping in to say hi with the new acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Monta!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Dropping in to say hi with the new acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice!

Congratulations.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking Monta!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The dial is definitely growing on me more and more.


boatswain said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Congratulations.


Thanks! I'm deep down the rabbit hole now lol.

I've went on quite the acquisition and departing spree recently. Have gotten rid of several pieces and picked up several.

One of my goals was to have all of my watches in rotation be 20mm. I hate having straps that don't fit other watches.

I picked up the Monta to replace a Longines conquest. Was a tough choice because I loved thag watch but the 19mm lug width made it much less versatile.

I love throwing my sport watches on a nice rubber or sailcloth swap.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Gorgeous in the sun...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> Thanks! The dial is definitely growing on me more and more. Thanks! I'm deep down the rabbit hole now lol.
> 
> I've went on quite the acquisition and departing spree recently. Have gotten rid of several pieces and picked up several.
> 
> ...


I thought it was just me. I'm considering have all my watches have 22mm lug to lug so I can share straps. Enjoy the 20's!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

atlbbqguy said:


> I thought it was just me. I'm considering have all my watches have 22mm lug to lug so I can share straps. Enjoy the 20's!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't stand having mis match sizing. I have a lot of cool straps and wanted the ability to throw them on any watch I wanted. All of my rotation pieces are steel sport watches so I can pretty much mix and match any of them now.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> I couldn't stand having mis match sizing. I have a lot of cool straps and wanted the ability to throw them on any watch I wanted. All of my rotation pieces are steel sport watches so I can pretty much mix and match any of them now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I really like the matte Gilt dial.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> I really like the matte Gilt dial.


It looks fantastic.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> It looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Trying it on a rubber.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

The ocean king has really been calling to me, this thread doesn’t help!!


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

OK2 is a solid contender.

Only 2 things and it would be my perfect watch: 
- A date easier to read: the weakpoint of this watch... I find the date quite difficult to read, I don't know exactly the reasons, maybe the font not bold enough ? Or the date window design ?
- A white font color on "oceanking" instead of red: This is a pure personal taste tough 

Those 2 things and it would be my perfect GADA !


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Another view of the rubber.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Another view of the rubber.


The OK does look great on rubber


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> The OK does look great on rubber


I like that it gives it a very utilitarian vibe...with a touch of class from the gilt


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I29alpha said:


> The ocean king has really been calling to me, this thread doesn't help!!


This thread will make that calling even louder lol. It def did for me.

Which color are you thinking?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## aunderscoreham (Jul 23, 2018)

Man I want to love Monta, and I’ve owned two of them. To be honest I don’t really get the “punches way above its price point” hype. Sure it’s nice, but I find that a nice Zodiac is finished similarly and performs just as well overall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

I find the Zodiac Sea wolf 53 compression great ! But the mineral crystal bezel insert is no go for me... As soon as they go for a sapphire insert, I am in !


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> I29alpha said:
> 
> 
> > The ocean king has really been calling to me, this thread doesn't help!!
> ...


Black OK with date on bracelet. Pretty sure I'm gonna have to see what they are about.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I29alpha said:


> Black OK with date on bracelet. Pretty sure I'm gonna have to see what they are about.


It's a winner


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Id LOVE to see a lacquer dial with gilt


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Id LOVE to see a lacquer dial with gilt


Me too brother, I'm a sucker for all things shiny


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

A few weeks in with the upgraded Oceanking clasp. I miss the scratches I picked up over the past 1 1/2 years with the older one, but love the new adjustment system. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> A few weeks in with the upgraded Oceanking clasp. I miss the scratches I picked up over the past 1 1/2 years with the older one, but love the new adjustment system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.

Is the adjustment system different or just shorter?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is the adjustment system different or just shorter?


It's the same length, but has 6 slots instead of 5. It clicks into each of the notches that are on the sides of the clasp so it's really easy to bump it out or in a couple of spots and know exactly where it is without looking. I think tolerances have been improved also. I get much less rattle with this one and the fliplock sits flush with the clasp and has no play. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> It's the same length, but has 6 slots instead of 5. It clicks into each of the notches that are on the sides of the clasp so it's really easy to bump it out or in a couple of spots and know exactly where it is without looking. I think tolerances have been improved also. I get much less rattle with this one and the fliplock sits flush with the clasp and has no play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Cool. I didn't realize the OK clasp was improved too


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Nothing to say, just a couple of pictures


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Nothing to say, just a couple of pictures
> 
> View attachment 15137753
> View attachment 15137755


Good stuff any new watches stick around and you would call a keeper yet?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Nothing to say, just a couple of pictures
> 
> View attachment 15137753
> View attachment 15137755


Just pics is always good


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Good stuff any new watches stick around and you would call a keeper yet?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I had the Lorier Gemini and thought it was great. I just didn't care for the white dial/black bezel. I'll jump on a blue or black dial model when it pops up. I plan on pre ordering the grey dial Halios Universa when that opens up too.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> I had the Lorier Gemini and thought it was great. I just didn't care for the white dial/black bezel. I'll jump on a blue or black dial model when it pops up. I plan on pre ordering the grey dial Halios Universa when that opens up too.
> 
> View attachment 15138011


Cool I almost hopped on Zelos horizons gmt. I'm after a white dial watch, not sure on rest of details but white dial and Arabic.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

A lot of black and gilt dials lately so thought I'd add a picture of my blue Skyquest









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

drew_ja said:


> A lot of black and gilt dials lately so thought I'd add a picture of my blue Skyquest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty. That's my fave skyquest


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Agreed about the blue /stainless skyquest. Can't go wrong with any Monta. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking returning to its place as king of my wrist time.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Knoc said:


> View attachment 15143975


Nice the OG

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

^ I've got a thing for the oG no crown guards

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Knoc said:


> View attachment 15143975


Always great to see the original 

I actually like the handset on that version better. Subtle difference but I dig it.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

HammocKing


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Daveouzz said:


> HammocKing


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

Knoc said:


> ^ I've got a thing for the oG no crown guards
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Monta Friday. HAGWE everyone.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> View attachment 15167943


Gilt GOAT


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Swapping out the blue for the gilt v1.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Some great pics in this thread.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Lower quality than my usual questionable quality pictures, hmm.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Should I get a Tudor BB58, Monta Oceanking Gilt, or Monta Skyquest Gilt??? 

Currently I have a Tudor BB41 (non-rotating polished bezel version) and an SKX007. I want to get one of these since I really want to add a gilt colored piece, but can't make up my mind if the Tudor BB is worth the price premium over the Monta. Tudor does have the brand heritage and in house movement, but Monta has a ceramic bezel and microadjust clasp as well as an easier to service movement. I haven't handled any Monta before but I hear finishing is really top notch. 

Any thoughts? And if Monta, Oceanking or Skyquest to add to my current collection? Any one handle the BB58 and a Monta and can comment on which to lean towards? Thanks!


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

gdfan75 said:


> Should I get a Tudor BB58, Monta Oceanking Gilt, or Monta Skyquest Gilt???
> 
> Currently I have a Tudor BB41 (non-rotating polished bezel version) and an SKX007. I want to get one of these since I really want to add a gilt colored piece, but can't make up my mind if the Tudor BB is worth the price premium over the Monta. Tudor does have the brand heritage and in house movement, but Monta has a ceramic bezel and microadjust clasp as well as an easier to service movement. I haven't handled any Monta before but I hear finishing is really top notch.
> 
> Any thoughts? And if Monta, Oceanking or Skyquest to add to my current collection? Any one handle the BB58 and a Monta and can comment on which to lean towards? Thanks!


They are all very different watches and it depends what you are looking for. Do you need a date? Do you like or dislike crown guards? Ceramic vs. aluminum bezel insert? 39mm vs. 40.7ishmm? You mentioned the movement difference too.

That said I just picked up an atlas to give myself diversity between my two black bays. A blue BB ETA and BB steel. Big size difference which I'm getting used to but now considering whether to sell one of my black bays for a Skyquest and bank the left overs. Monta is that good. The only area Tudor comes out ahead in my view is quality of bracelet clasp. I like the functionality of the Monta clasp better but the feel of metal in the Tudor clasp seems higher quality. Tudor maybe just slightly better in overall bracelet. Not a big deal since I prefer the overall bracelet size and clasp appearance of the Monta. I can get a much better fit with the Monta bracelet too since it has the easy adjust clasp and half links. It's a shame it's so difficult to handle the Monta in person right now since they aren't in many retail locations. Just one at this point I believe. I heard Justin on a podcast recently saying that will soon be changing, but also will be coming with a fairly significant price increase. Sounds like a few hundred dollars on each model. So move on Monta now if you are on the fence.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

gdfan75 said:


> Should I get a Tudor BB58, Monta Oceanking Gilt, or Monta Skyquest Gilt???
> 
> Currently I have a Tudor BB41 (non-rotating polished bezel version) and an SKX007. I want to get one of these since I really want to add a gilt colored piece, but can't make up my mind if the Tudor BB is worth the price premium over the Monta. Tudor does have the brand heritage and in house movement, but Monta has a ceramic bezel and microadjust clasp as well as an easier to service movement. I haven't handled any Monta before but I hear finishing is really top notch.
> 
> Any thoughts? And if Monta, Oceanking or Skyquest to add to my current collection? Any one handle the BB58 and a Monta and can comment on which to lean towards? Thanks!


I own a Tudor Heritage BB41, and an Oceanking. I love both of them. I can tell you that the OK punches well above its weight. It _is_ expensive for a microbrand, but the watch justifies the price when it comes down to the features and design. It is thinner and lighter than the Tudor BB41, and extremely comfortable.

Really, the BB58 vs the Oceanking comes down to a few things: money, availability (the Tudor is so hot its hard to get, and the OK goes through periods where they sell out for a while), and whether part of what you're seeking is the name/cache of Tudor. You're also taking a chance on a small, young company without the history or security of Tudor. That said, Monta looks like they're around for the long haul, and their customer service is very good.

Personally, if I was in the market for a no-date watch and could afford the Tudor, I'd get the Tudor (if Tudor comes out with a BB58 that includes a date, I will be selling some watches, I think). If I couldn't afford the Tudor, I would happily get a no-date, gilt Oceanking.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

sluggerx5 said:


> They are all very different watches and it depends what you are looking for. Do you need a date? Do you like or dislike crown guards? Ceramic vs. aluminum bezel insert? 39mm vs. 40.7ishmm? You mentioned the movement difference too.
> 
> That said I just picked up an atlas to give myself diversity between my two black bays. A blue BB ETA and BB steel. Big size difference which I'm getting used to but now considering whether to sell one of my black bays for a Skyquest and bank the left overs. Monta is that good. The only area Tudor comes out ahead in my view is quality of bracelet clasp. I like the functionality of the Monta clasp better but the feel of metal in the Tudor clasp seems higher quality. Tudor maybe just slightly better in overall bracelet. Not a big deal since I prefer the overall bracelet size and clasp appearance of the Monta. I can get a much better fit with the Monta bracelet too since it has the easy adjust clasp and half links. It's a shame it's so difficult to handle the Monta in person right now since they aren't in many retail locations. Just one at this point I believe. I heard Justin on a podcast recently saying that will soon be changing, but also will be coming with a fairly significant price increase. Sounds like a few hundred dollars on each model. So move on Monta now if you are on the fence.


Thanks for the reply! I've actually come to appreciate not having a date and the clean symmetrical dial that comes along with it. But I wouldn't mind either way. I'm pretty indifferent towards crown guards. In terms of bezel, having a ceramic bezel does seem more attractive for me personally. I have a 7.4 inch flat wrist so I'm a bit wary of the 39mm BB58 size. So also considering the BB 79230N that's 41mm but thicker as well.

Overall, I think if brand heritage wasn't a thing I would probably go for the Monta since it offers more for the price. But I can't lie that Tudor brand is something I really like especially as I own the Tudor BB41 right now.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a gilt oceanking and an atlas. I've don't own a Tudor but have held a bb58 extensively.

I would say the primary difference is name cache. It's different for every person and it depends on people's preferences, income and spending capacity, etc.

The Tudor definitely outclassed the Monta on that regard.

The other difference is in house movement. That also can be tied to brand cache and whether you prefer having "in house."

With that said, I think everything else is even. Fit and finish. Bezel action. Bracelet and clasp. Dial finishing. Etc. I would put Monta on par with what Tudor has to offer.

For myself, and at this stage in life where my income will not allow for multiple luxury pieces, I prefer Monta over Tudor. As things change in the future, my preference towards brand cache will change and I'll most likely get a Tudor.

With that said, I still would ideally keep at least one Monta in the collection because I feel it's on par and in the same tier as Tudor/omega and don't see any incongruence (if thats a word). 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

ChronoB said:


> I own a Tudor Heritage BB41, and an Oceanking. I love both of them. I can tell you that the OK punches well above its weight. It _is_ expensive for a microbrand, but the watch justifies the price when it comes down to the features and design. It is thinner and lighter than the Tudor BB41, and extremely comfortable.
> 
> Really, the BB58 vs the Oceanking comes down to a few things: money, availability (the Tudor is so hot its hard to get, and the OK goes through periods where they sell out for a while), and whether part of what you're seeking is the name/cache of Tudor. You're also taking a chance on a small, young company without the history or security of Tudor. That said, Monta looks like they're around for the long haul, and their customer service is very good.
> 
> Personally, if I was in the market for a no-date watch and could afford the Tudor, I'd get the Tudor (if Tudor comes out with a BB58 that includes a date, I will be selling some watches, I think). If I couldn't afford the Tudor, I would happily get a no-date, gilt Oceanking.


Man, it seems like the best of both worlds to have both. Maybe I could switch my Tudor BB41 polished bezel for a Monta Triumph and get a BB58/BBHeritage41 Black Bezel lol

But yeah, Monta seems so attractive for what it offers and at a cheaper price point, but the Tudor Branding does appeal to me a lot though I wish it didn't.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

gdfan75 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I've actually come to appreciate not having a date and the clean symmetrical dial that comes along with it. But I wouldn't mind either way. I'm pretty indifferent towards crown guards. In terms of bezel, having a ceramic bezel does seem more attractive for me personally. I have a 7.4 inch flat wrist so I'm a bit wary of the 39mm BB58 size. So also considering the BB 79230N that's 41mm but thicker as well.
> 
> Overall, I think if brand heritage wasn't a thing I would probably go for the Monta since it offers more for the price. But I can't lie that Tudor brand is something I really like especially as I own the Tudor BB41 right now.


That size wrist I'd say Monta 100%. The thinner OK has so many advantages vs. the thicker BB 41 making it more versatile. The BB58 likely would feel too small for you, but only you can tell after trying it on, if you can find one. Also, since they offer a no date OK, this may not even be a consideration, but another + for Monta in my book is their date placement. I really like having the 6:00 date and it balances nicely with the larger 12:00 marker. I'll eventually add some pics to this thread when I get a moment. Good luck and enjoy the process, a great part of the fun!


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> I have a gilt oceanking and an atlas. I've don't own a Tudor but have held a bb58 extensively.
> 
> I would say the primary difference is name cache. It's different for every person and it depends on people's preferences, income and spending capacity, etc.
> 
> ...


My gut feeling tells me that I actually prefer the look of the gilt OK over the BB58 but the brand heritage of Tudor keeps me away from that. I've also asked others what they would choose, and obviously they say Tudor because of the brand. Maybe I should go with that gut feeling lol


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

gdfan75 said:


> My gut feeling tells me that I actually prefer the look of the gilt OK over the BB58 but the brand heritage of Tudor keeps me away from that. I've also asked others what they would choose, and obviously they say Tudor because of the brand. Maybe I should go with that gut feeling lol


More times than not, gut feeling tends to be the correct path.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Sluggerx5, any chance you have a link to that podcast? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Feels like summer.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

This really is a joy. Funny how this close up pic makes it look the same size as my black bay steel, but it's so different on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

sluggerx5 said:


> This really is a joy. Funny how this close up pic makes it look the same size as my black bay steel, but it's so different on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a gem for sure.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> Sluggerx5, any chance you have a link to that podcast? Thanks in advance.


I think this is it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/40and20%2Fepisode-84-interview-with-justin-of-monta-watch

There are two other podcasts I listen to with the Monta guys before I made my purchase - Tenn and Two; and whiskey and Watches. Great insights into the brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

After some thinking and your guys’ thoughts on Monta, I’m really considering getting the gilt Skyquest to add to the collection but just not sure whether I should buy new or wait for someone to sell used lol. Skyquests don’t come out for sale used very often tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

gdfan75 said:


> After some thinking and your guys' thoughts on Monta, I'm really considering getting the gilt Skyquest to add to the collection but just not sure whether I should buy new or wait for someone to sell used lol. Skyquests don't come out for sale used very often tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a listen to the podcast I just linked. Prices are going up soon so buying new now before the increase is a good option. Also you get the new easy adjust clasp new vs. the old clasp if you buy used. No brainer if you ask me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

sluggerx5 said:


> Take a listen to the podcast I just linked. Prices are going up soon so buying new now before the increase is a good option. Also you get the new easy adjust clasp new vs. the old clasp if you buy used. No brainer if you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the price increase apply to all Models?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Mr Auto said:


> Does the price increase apply to all Models?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Yes I believe Justin mentioned a few hundred dollars due to increase cost in having an in house watch maker for QA and serving, also expenses increasing with moving in more retail locations this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

sluggerx5 said:


> Yes I believe Justin mentioned a few hundred dollars due to increase cost in having an in house watch maker for QA and serving, also expenses increasing with moving in more retail locations this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought so. Thanks for the info.

Looks like I have a decision to make...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Not enough Atlas pics in this thread so I'm adding one more









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

If anyone saw their IG live today, they mentioned that the price increase will be happening in 4-5 weeks. Not sure about the others, but OK’s will be $2250 up from $1970. 

Really making it hard not to pull the trigger to get new. Only thing I’m doubting is that I really want it to be a keeper so that I don’t have to worry about resale value since it’ll obviously depreciate pretty significantly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sorry for taking over this thread recently...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gdfan75 said:


> If anyone saw their IG live today, they mentioned that the price increase will be happening in 4-5 weeks. Not sure about the others, but OK's will be $2250 up from $1970.
> 
> Really making it hard not to pull the trigger to get new. Only thing I'm doubting is that I really want it to be a keeper so that I don't have to worry about resale value since it'll obviously depreciate pretty significantly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So...I saw that they are saying there is "a big announcement"...

What was/is it exactly?

I assume it somehow links with the prices increasing but I assume there is more to it than than.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

sluggerx5 said:


> Sorry for taking over this thread recently...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All your brotha! Atlas looks great.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

boatswain said:


> So...I saw that they are saying there is "a big announcement"...
> 
> What was/is it exactly?
> 
> I assume it somehow links with the prices increasing but I assume there is more to it than than.


From the video, they have a new website coming out at the same time as the price increase I think.

There's a new model they're releasing. I forgot when. But all they said is it's not a chronograph.

They're also updating the Triumph line to have the same bezel as the Atlas models. Supposedly the Triumph and Atlas brushed bezels are different currently.

The black Triumph is being updated also to have red "Triumph" text and a white date wheel to better balance the bigger 12:00 index.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Here's a pic of the updated black Triumph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gdfan75 said:


> From the video, they have a new website coming out at the same time as the price increase I think.
> 
> There's a new model they're releasing. I forgot when. But all they said is it's not a chronograph.
> 
> ...


Ooh... new model!

Guesses folks?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Ooh... new model!
> 
> Guesses folks?


Supposedly something fans have been clamoring for. Chronograph is out. They've also said that a Triumph either with all applied indices or no numbers (or Atlas without GMT hand) is out. Other things I've heard a lot of people asking for are:

-Larger OK (42+mm)
-Smaller OK (38-39) based on the Triumph/Atlas case
-Larger Triumph/Atlas

My guess is a larger OK is most likely, since that model is their bread and butter and there's still a lot of demand for larger divers. Second guess is a larger Atlas/Triumph based on the 41mm OK case. Smaller OK is least likely, IMO.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Gilt no date on the toxicnato that came with my scurfa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cdonald said:


> Gilt no date on the toxicnato that came with my scurfa


Looks great on a NATO.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

"We are introducing Soprod movements but not just yet." Found this on a response from them to someone on their IG. Haven't seen anyone mention it here yet. I wonder what this means and how does the Monta community feel about this?



boatswain said:


> So...I saw that they are saying there is "a big announcement"...
> 
> What was/is it exactly?
> 
> I assume it somehow links with the prices increasing but I assume there is more to it than than.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Beer for life. Agreed. Nice job using those golden hues to make the gilt pop.



cdonald said:


> Gilt no date on the toxicnato that came with my scurfa


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Please link video, or tell where it is. I'm exhausted trying to find it.



gdfan75 said:


> From the video, they have a new website coming out at the same time as the price increase I think.
> 
> There's a new model they're releasing. I forgot when. But all they said is it's not a chronograph.
> 
> ...


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> Please link video, or tell where it is. I'm exhausted trying to find it.


Ah it was from an Instagram live session a couple days ago. Not sure if it can be viewed anymore on their account.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Well then, thanks for the recap. Love my OK, but get an odd feeling from having to try to get information like this. Like Nodus, maybe an email signup to stay up to date and for exclusives. Hopefully the new website will have a spec sheet that is comprehensive and easily attainable. Time will tell.



gdfan75 said:


> Ah it was from an Instagram live session a couple days ago. Not sure if it can be viewed anymore on their account.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Thought I would share this. I had it laying around from some BBS RS (car wheel) I refinished a while ago. Decided to give it a go on the OK. Phenomenal results. Not "meant" for stainless, but it worked wonderfully. These things are beautiful, but scratch magnets I have found!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

My Triumph ships tomorrow and I'm already eyeing another Monta to buy. Really like all of their watches, but the blue dialed Ocean King with the stainless bezel insert is really catching my attention.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> My Triumph ships tomorrow and I'm already eyeing another Monta to buy. Really like all of their watches, but the blue dialed Ocean King with the stainless bezel insert is really catching my attention.


Nice.

Both are great.

What colour triumph?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

SHINY !!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Nice.
> 
> Both are great.
> 
> What colour triumph?


I got the "silver" dial, though every video and picture I've ever seen looks grey.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

I read in another thread (pound for pound) that montas became better value due to the lower prices and here I read they announced a price increase..?

Do they ship from EU? Import taxes would be a bummer (I live in EU)

Does the atlas come with that special clasp and rubber? Lot of mixed info


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

For those of you with the blue dial/steel bezel insert Ocean King, would you mind posting your real world pics? I've only see one pic in this thread, and that was MANY pages back. Also, Google doesnt produce too many either. Maybe it just isnt that popular?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Sonar said:


> I read in another thread (pound for pound) that montas became better value due to the lower prices and here I read they announced a price increase..?
> 
> Do they ship from EU? Import taxes would be a bummer (I live in EU)
> 
> Does the atlas come with that special clasp and rubber? Lot of mixed info


Price increase hasn't happened yet. But the price of everything is going up, so not to expect some amount of price increase is unreasonable. I'm under the impression that the increases are not going to be huge (i.e. not a 50% or 100% increase).

I don't believe they ship from the EU. And if they did, the price paid for a model shipped from the EU would be higher than the price for one in the US because any taxes would be baked into EU pricing.

The quick-adjust clasp is only on the bracelets. Leather or rubber straps get a traditional tang buckle (not a deployant clasp).


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sonar said:


> I read in another thread (pound for pound) that montas became better value due to the lower prices and here I read they announced a price increase..?
> 
> Do they ship from EU? Import taxes would be a bummer (I live in EU)
> 
> Does the atlas come with that special clasp and rubber? Lot of mixed info


Price increase is still a few weeks away so the value is still there. After the almost $300 increase there is still value there as these pieces are very nice and the easy adjust clasp helps compared to competitors, but with fairly generic movements the value is definitely less compared to other well established brands just a bit more expensive. I'm sure they ship to the EU but I'm guessing at a cost. I just got an Atlas last week. Came with bracelet only so I can't speak to other configurations. They respond very well to their info email address advertised on their website so reach out with any and all questions as they are the experts not us, but hope I helped a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

I hope the blue dial steel bezel skyquest restocks before the price increase. I’ve been considering that model now as well instead of the gilt model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Iirc from the podcast, the price increase is only $150 or so a watch. Things are more expensive now, all Monta on a bracelet come with the adjustable clasp from the OK, and at the end of the day Monta was essentially getting robbed selling these watches for $1600-$1950. 

On the topic of the rubber strap, you can actually fit the divers extension clasp onto it. I spoke with the Everest rep's at wind up in manhattan, they filled me in on that. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

gdfan75 said:


> I hope the blue dial steel bezel skyquest restocks before the price increase. I've been considering that model now as well instead of the gilt model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jump on that fast if you have the opportunity, they told me at windup in manhattan that they would likely be discontinuing some steel bezel models due to the high cost for the bezels and lower demand. In person, they look absolutely stunning. Idk which models that will include, though.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Welp, anybody willing to let go of their blue skyquest? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> For those of you with the blue dial/steel bezel insert Ocean King, would you mind posting your real world pics? I've only see one pic in this thread, and that was MANY pages back. Also, Google doesnt produce too many either. Maybe it just isnt that popular?


Random rob on YT has a video with the ss OK. Also, if you check Monta IG page, you'll see a good amount of pics for that colorway.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> Random rob on YT has a video with the ss OK. Also, if you check Monta IG page, you'll see a good amount of pics for that colorway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'll go check now. Thanks!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> Iirc from the podcast, the price increase is only $150 or so a watch. Things are more expensive now, all Monta on a bracelet come with the adjustable clasp from the OK, and at the end of the day Monta was essentially getting robbed selling these watches for $1600-$1950.
> 
> On the topic of the rubber strap, you can actually fit the divers extension clasp onto it. I spoke with the Everest rep's at wind up in manhattan, they filled me in on that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


How exactly do you attach the bracelet's dive extension clasp to a tang and buckle rubber strap?


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

MX793 said:


> How exactly do you attach the bracelet's dive extension clasp to a tang and buckle rubber strap?


To be honest, I'm not sure how exactly they did it. I can 100% confirm though that I held a Monta OK, with a Monta rubber strap, and an OK divers clasp. The rep and I spoke about the combination as well.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure how exactly they did it. I can 100% confirm though that I held a Monta OK, with a Monta rubber strap, and an OK divers clasp. The rep and I spoke about the combination as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Are you sure it was the actual Monta Oceanking rubber strap and not one of the Everest deployant rubber straps? The Everest deployant rubber strap that they make for the Submariner could be fitted with the OK bracelet clasp and would fit the OK. The actual Monta strap is a tang and buckle, there's no place to attach a deployant to on one side.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I think Boatswain's pics of his Monta have pushed me over the edge on which color Im going with on the OK.:-!


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

MX793 said:


> Are you sure it was the actual Monta Oceanking rubber strap and not one of the Everest deployant rubber straps? The Everest deployant rubber strap that they make for the Submariner could be fitted with the OK bracelet clasp and would fit the OK. The actual Monta strap is a tang and buckle, there's no place to attach a deployant to on one side.


When I visited Monta in February Justin had this setup on one watch. It was definitely an Everest strap. Unfortunately where the clasp meets the bracelet on the Monta is wider than on the Rolex clasp that the strap was designed for. The result was there was maybe a 2mm gap of exposed screw that was a little unsightly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

unclesandy said:


> Thought I would share this. I had it laying around from some BBS RS (car wheel) I refinished a while ago. Decided to give it a go on the OK. Phenomenal results. Not "meant" for stainless, but it worked wonderfully. These things are beautiful, but scratch magnets I have found!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! This was just for the polished surfaces right? Kind of like cape cod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> I think Boatswain's pics of his Monta have pushed me over the edge on which color Im going with on the OK.:-!


Good choice! 


















Though I do also really like the blue/steel combo


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I was told that they have very few "sunburst blue" in stock, but plenty of the "monta blue" in stock. I'm not sure which blue is which.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> I was told that they have very few "sunburst blue" in stock, but plenty of the "monta blue" in stock. I'm not sure which blue is which.


Sunburst blue is the brighter blue with blue ceramic bezel.

Monta blue is the darker gloss blue with steel bezel.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

boatswain said:


> WeirdGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I was told that they have very few "sunburst blue" in stock, but plenty of the "monta blue" in stock. I'm not sure which blue is which.
> ...


Thanks, Boats. I actually thought it might be the other way around.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

I find their website very un-informative and I don't like chasing info on social media or having to contact them about very basic stuff. Kinda puts me off on the brand

Also don't agree with a price jump because they want to increase their retail locations and hire more staff. I understand they want to do that but that's called investing. A contractor can't increase his hourly wage because he _wants_ to buy new equipment for future jobs.. He can increase it once he _has_ the new equipment..

and lol at suggesting 'it's not like it's 50%'.. The price is already not exactly the selling point of Monta..

Love the Atlas though


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

gdfan75 said:


> Looks great! This was just for the polished surfaces right? Kind of like cape cod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep! Just polished surfaces. Works exactly the same way. I have those as well, they do a great job, but this is far cheaper and will last much longer. Going to experiment with some other polishes as well. I don't want to actually take an air tool to it or anything.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Sonar said:


> I find their website very un-informative and I don't like chasing info on social media or having to contact them about very basic stuff. Kinda puts me off on the brand
> 
> Also don't agree with a price jump because they want to increase their retail locations and hire more staff. I understand they want to do that but that's called investing. A contractor can't increase his hourly wage because he _wants_ to buy new equipment for future jobs.. He can increase it once he _has_ the new equipment..
> 
> ...


Price is not a selling point? They are currently significantly less expensive than most anything else of similar quality. You buy Monta because you want Tudor quality for half the price.

Every company needs to raise prices periodically to keep up with inflation. If you haven't been following the industry, movement prices have been on the rise recently because ETA is cutting off supply outside of Swatch group. They haven't raised prices in a few years, they are probably due. Practically every brand will raise prices a bit either every year or every couple.

If you think a modest price increase to keep up with the increasing cost of business is preposterous, don't look at Seiko. Watches that used to sell for $500-600 2 or 3 years ago are now priced at $1000-1200. A 5-10% price increase is pretty minimal.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Sonar said:


> I find their website very un-informative and I don't like chasing info on social media or having to contact them about very basic stuff. Kinda puts me off on the brand


This I can totally agree with. Their website needs to be updated significantly. There is so much misinformation there. They seem to tell you updates through Instagram pretty well, but I'm not a social media kinda person, so I don't like having to go on there to sift through posts/pics to get new information. They just need to thoroughly overhaul their website and keep it up to date daily/weekly with any new updates.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

MX793 said:


> Price is not a selling point? They are currently significantly less expensive than most anything else of similar quality. You buy Monta because you want Tudor quality for half the price.
> 
> Every company needs to raise prices periodically to keep up with inflation. If you haven't been following the industry, movement prices have been on the rise recently because ETA is cutting off supply outside of Swatch group. They haven't raised prices in a few years, they are probably due. Practically every brand will raise prices a bit either every year or every couple.
> 
> If you think a modest price increase to keep up with the increasing cost of business is preposterous, don't look at Seiko. Watches that used to sell for $500-600 2 or 3 years ago are now priced at $1000-1200. A 5-10% price increase is pretty minimal.


I am not saying its not quality but this is such a fanboy response. You are comparing a well established brand that sells worldwide. has AD's everywhere, inhouse movements and a history behind it. You are pretty much guaranteed that you can get it serviced the rest of your life. Resale value is massive (not talking investment but a 70% return would be mediocre)

A company like Monta can go out of business tomorrow or do a huge close out sale (pennies on the dollar). Resale will be horrible after that. They can go bankrupt after I ordered it. If I have a problem I need to send it to USA, I can't try it on anywhere. Have to base my purchase decision on freaking social media channels who are as unreliable as it gets (in general).. Not my concern but as a brand it has no appeal compared to a Tudor (or even Seiko)

- A Blackbay is 3500.. Walk in, get a drink, have the bracelet sized, point for service..
- A Monta is 2000 + shipping + import tax.. 2500..

You can't argue the value point (compared to Tudor). If you like it: buy it


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> This I can totally agree with. Their website needs to be updated significantly. There is so much misinformation there. They seem to tell you updates through Instagram pretty well, but I'm not a social media kinda person, so I don't like having to go on there to sift through posts/pics to get new information. They just need to thoroughly overhaul their website and keep it up to date daily/weekly with any new updates.


I hear you but the website is merely there to take orders. Spending thousands on an overhaul wouldn't achieve much at this point. Social media is a much more effective tool for generating traffic, marketing and engagement, and it costs nothing. For a company with limited resources the time & effort is better spent there.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Sonar said:


> I am not saying its not quality but this is such a fanboy response. You are comparing a well established brand that sells worldwide. has AD's everywhere, inhouse movements and a history behind it. You are pretty much guaranteed that you can get it serviced the rest of your life. Resale value is massive (not talking investment but a 70% return would be mediocre)
> 
> A company like Monta can go out of business tomorrow or do a huge close out sale (pennies on the dollar). Resale will be horrible after that. They can go bankrupt after I ordered it. If I have a problem I need to send it to USA, I can't try it on anywhere. Have to base my purchase decision on freaking social media channels who are as unreliable as it gets (in general).. Not my concern but as a brand it has no appeal compared to a Tudor (or even Seiko)
> 
> ...


Fanboy? I don't own a Monta and probably never will (not unless they come up with a smaller clasp for their bracelet).

Every brand starts somewhere. No brand starts with decades of history and heritage. If Tudor sold the Oceanking, they would charge double what Monta does.

Clearly you are not the sort of person who is comfortable buying from small or new brands. That's fine. We all have our comfort levels. If you don't like the value proposition, don't buy it. But 5-10% ($150) is not an unreasonable price adjustment after 3 years of steady pricing. Every company needs to raise prices some from time to time as operating costs go up. Tudor raised the price on the BB36 by $100 this year. They also, a couple of years ago, stopped providing their watches with a complimentary NATO strap but didn't lower their price to reflect that you aren't getting the extra strap. Straps cost somewhere north of $200 to buy them separately from Tudor, so removing it from the package while keeping the price the same was effectively a $200 price increase.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

MX793 said:


> Price is not a selling point? They are currently significantly less expensive than most anything else of similar quality. You buy Monta because you want Tudor quality for half the price.
> 
> Every company needs to raise prices periodically to keep up with inflation. If you haven't been following the industry, movement prices have been on the rise recently because ETA is cutting off supply outside of Swatch group. They haven't raised prices in a few years, they are probably due. Practically every brand will raise prices a bit either every year or every couple.
> 
> If you think a modest price increase to keep up with the increasing cost of business is preposterous, don't look at Seiko. Watches that used to sell for $500-600 2 or 3 years ago are now priced at $1000-1200. A 5-10% price increase is pretty minimal.


They actually did raise prices a few months ago to reflect the higher movement costs. I believe it was around $45 on every watch. This price increase I think is more so about inflation and their higher operating costs as they expand their business (more staff, more AD's)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

boatswain said:


>


:-d

I see all serious talk then this casual picture just pops up and I loled. **back on track**

b-)


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

That black OK is so nice. Pretty sure I'm going to order one soon.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

MX793 said:


> Fanboy? I don't own a Monta and probably never will (not unless they come up with a smaller clasp for their bracelet).
> 
> Every brand starts somewhere. No brand starts with decades of history and heritage. If Tudor sold the Oceanking, they would charge double what Monta does.
> 
> Clearly you are not the sort of person who is comfortable buying from small or new brands. That's fine. We all have our comfort levels. If you don't like the value proposition, don't buy it. But 5-10% ($150) is not an unreasonable price adjustment after 3 years of steady pricing. Every company needs to raise prices some from time to time as operating costs go up. Tudor raised the price on the BB36 by $100 this year. They also, a couple of years ago, stopped providing their watches with a complimentary NATO strap but didn't lower their price to reflect that you aren't getting the extra strap. Straps cost somewhere north of $200 to buy them separately from Tudor, so removing it from the package while keeping the price the same was effectively a $200 price increase.


so.. they are tudor quality but you don't own one.. you held it for a while an knew 'this tudor quality'! Not Rolex or IWC but exactly tudor quality.. Thus this is a very good quality proposition


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Sonar said:


> so.. they are tudor quality but you don't own one.. you held it for a while an knew 'this tudor quality'! Not Rolex or IWC but exactly tudor quality.. Thus this is a very good quality proposition


I am reciting the repeated comments of others who own both brands.

Like I said, if you don't believe the value is there, then it sounds like Monta isn't for you. Have a great day.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Sonar said:


> so.. they are tudor quality but you don't own one.. you held it for a while an knew 'this tudor quality'! Not Rolex or IWC but exactly tudor quality.. Thus this is a very good quality proposition


Well, I own a Tudor, and a Monta. I have a Tudor Heritage Black Bay 41, and a Monta Oceanking. Does Monta quality equal Tudor quality? Only time will answer that question. I can tell you that when handling both, the Monta _feels_ every bit as well made as the Tudor (and the Tudor is awesome). From a design/details perspective the Monta punches well above its weight. If Omega put their logo on it, called it a "vintage inspired diver", and listed it for $4000 I doubt anyone would question it. (Aside from the movement, of course, and the in-house movement in the Tudor is a technically superior movement compared to the Sellita in the Monta.)

That said, quality is a function of time. We'll see how both of them hold up in 5 or 10 years (or if Monta is even around in 5-10 years).


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

ChronoB said:


> (Aside from the movement, of course, and the in-house movement in the Tudor is a technically superior movement compared to the Sellita in the Monta.)


I think the Sellita definitely has its upsides. For starters, mine has been running rock steady at +1spd for close to a year now (ymmv). On top of that, you can have it serviced just about anywhere in the world. If we want to be very technical about materials and systems utilized, yes the Tudor (Breitling...) Movement is superior. However, in day to day use I don't believe it truly is. My movement can be serviced everywhere, runs incredibly tight, and has ~2 days of power reserve. Some may say from the robustness and service (cost and availability) standpoint alone, the Sellita is superior in the case of day to day use and ownership.

My point is, I think the distinction should be made between the superiority of a movement from a technical aspect vs. everyday use and the owners experience. These off the shelf movements are definitely at the point now where it's not a necessary or economically sound move for many of these brands to create an in-house movement. When an OTS movement can be COSC certified, reliable, serviceable, low cost, etc. It just doesn't pay to spend the millions on creating an in house movement.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

unclesandy said:


> I think the Sellita definitely has its upsides. For starters, mine has been running rock steady at +1spd for close to a year now (ymmv). On top of that, you can have it serviced just about anywhere in the world. If we want to be very technical about materials and systems utilized, yes the Tudor (Breitling...) Movement is superior. However, in day to day use I don't believe it truly is. My movement can be serviced everywhere, runs incredibly tight, and has ~2 days of power reserve. Some may say from the robustness and service (cost and availability) standpoint alone, the Sellita is superior in the case of day to day use and ownership.
> 
> My point is, I think the distinction should be made between the superiority of a movement from a technical aspect vs. everyday use and the owners experience. These off the shelf movements are definitely at the point now where it's not a necessary or economically sound move for many of these brands to create an in-house movement. When an OTS movement can be COSC certified, reliable, serviceable, low cost, etc. It just doesn't pay to spend the millions on creating an in house movement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I don't disagree with you. That's why I said it was superior in a technical sense. The SW300 in my Monta runs great (around +3 seconds per day, every since I got it). It's based on a tried and true ETA design, should be easy to service, and less expensive to service. Also, Tudor's in-house movements are relatively new, so movement longevity and long term service costs are still an unknown. Nevertheless, movement exclusivity and technical prowess is a big part of what you pay for in the luxury watch market.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

ChronoB said:


> I don't disagree with you. That's why I said it was superior in a technical sense. The SW300 in my Monta runs great (around +3 seconds per day, every since I got it). It's based on a tried and true ETA design, should be easy to service, and less expensive to service. Also, Tudor's in-house movements are relatively new, so movement longevity and long term service costs are still an unknown. Nevertheless, movement exclusivity and technical prowess is a big part of what you pay for in the luxury watch market.


Oh yes I know you did, I was just building off of what you said. Sorry, that wasn't entirely clear reading back. It definitely is a big part of the cost / value (they are different, imo), I agree.

Anyway, a photo for good measure:









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I agree that in-house for the sake of in-house is dumb and way overrated. My Nomos’s alpha movement is basically identical to a ETA 7001, just with the ability to hack (still a great watch though). I only think an in-house movement is a selling point if it actually does something innovative. The larger power reserves in the Tudor’s are a nice added feature, but other than that I don’t see much benefit over an ETA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

32 days as a one watch guy


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

trf2271 said:


> 32 days as a one watch guy
> View attachment 15224723


You seem to have picked a great watch for a one watch collection.
I like variety too much to stick to wearing only one, day in, day out.

But I am starting to consider adding this to my collection.
Don't know if I can get over the price hump, though, since all of my watches are under $700.
Love to get some opinions on this. Thanks


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> You seem to have picked a great watch for a one watch collection.
> I like variety too much to stick to wearing only one, day in, day out.
> 
> But I am starting to consider adding this to my collection.
> ...


I think most would agree the Ocean King is worth the asking price, and from what I've seen they hold value relatively well on the used market.

spending over double what you would usually spend on a watch is a big mental hurdle you'll have to overcome but if you do and the asking price doesn't stress your pockets then go for it.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> 32 days as a one watch guy
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]15224723[/ATTACH]


Approaching  status . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Mr Auto said:


> I think most would agree the Ocean King is worth the asking price, and from what I've seen they hold value relatively well on the used market.
> 
> spending over double what you would usually spend on a watch is a big mental hurdle you'll have to overcome but if you do and the asking price doesn't stress your pockets then go for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


It is interesting that them holding their value is a relatively recent thing. A year ago I was regularly seeing OK's going for $1000-1200, now it seems that the asking prices in the sales forum are $1600+. I am happy to see that if I ever decide to sell my Atlas I likely won't lose much over the pre-order price I paid, which is nice because it did not look like that when I placed my pre-order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> You seem to have picked a great watch for a one watch collection.
> I like variety too much to stick to wearing only one, day in, day out.
> 
> But I am starting to consider adding this to my collection.
> ...


 I've constantly been searching for "the one" since I started this hobby and I've flipped through a lot of watches in the process. I never imagined I'd spend $1730 on a watch, but looking for more refinement than what usually comes in the $700 range is what pushed me towards Monta. I love the bracelet, quick adjust clasp, rhodium plated hands/indices and bevels throughout. It'll be the only one until Halios releases the Universa and that will be my duo. I think the price progression has to come naturally and you really have to love the watch.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Ordered a Skyquest yesterday! Can’t wait to get it in. I believe it was the last one.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm NOT mentally there yet. 
But I think it could happen and might even happen sometime soon.
(especially if I stick around these threads 

I'm actually about to get the Christopher Ward c60 mk3 inky black
that is QUITE similar looking to the inky black Monta.
And it will probably be under $700, with the discount.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

I29alpha said:


> Ordered a Skyquest yesterday! Can't wait to get it in. I believe it was the last one.


I just joined the Monta family as well! After debating for months on end I finally ordered the black/red Skyquest today and I'm really excited. _Unfortunately_, I was informed that someone had ordered the very last one right before me! It showed there was 1 left but the website had not updated yet so I slipped in and was charged. _Fortunately_, though, Monta offered me a free strap if I wait the 3 to 4 weeks out. I just moved into a new Apt and I'm so damn busy right now so I don't mind waiting at all! I actually had just read on this thread of that happening to someone else and them getting an apology offer as well. That's very nice of them and says a lot about the commitment to their fan base. I'm looking forward to becoming a longtime customer! 

PS: I was informed that when the new stock of watches come back they will do so with the price increase. So if you're on the fence, act now. |>


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Devarika Woulf said:


> I just joined the Monta family as well! After debating for months on end I finally ordered the black/red Skyquest today and I'm really excited. _Unfortunately_, I was informed that someone had ordered the very last one right before me! It showed there was 1 left but the website had not updated yet so I slipped in and was charged. _Fortunately_, though, Monta offered me a free strap if I wait the 3 to 4 weeks out. I just moved into a new Apt and I'm so damn busy right now so I don't mind waiting at all! I actually had just read on this thread of that happening to someone else and them getting an apology offer as well. That's very nice of them and says a lot about the commitment to their fan base. I'm looking forward to becoming a longtime customer!
> 
> PS: I was informed that when the new stock of watches come back they will do so with the price increase. So if you're on the fence, act now. |>


This is the sort of Customer Service you can expect from Monta! These guys are a class act, no other way to put it.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

I bought the steel bezel, Monta blue dial originally. Noticed a very small piece of lint under the crystal. I sent it back and decided to go with the blue ceramic. They sent that watch to me with a Everest rubber blue strap. Much appreciated Monta!
View attachment Monta - Everest strap.pdf


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

jgdill said:


> They sent that watch to me with a Everest rubber blue strap. Much appreciated Monta!
> View attachment 15226281


That inside beveling really shines with the rubber strap!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Devarika Woulf said:


> I just joined the Monta family as well! After debating for months on end I finally ordered the black/red Skyquest today and I'm really excited. _Unfortunately_, I was informed that someone had ordered the very last one right before me! It showed there was 1 left but the website had not updated yet so I slipped in and was charged. _Fortunately_, though, Monta offered me a free strap if I wait the 3 to 4 weeks out. I just moved into a new Apt and I'm so damn busy right now so I don't mind waiting at all! I actually had just read on this thread of that happening to someone else and them getting an apology offer as well. That's very nice of them and says a lot about the commitment to their fan base. I'm looking forward to becoming a longtime customer!
> 
> PS: I was informed that when the new stock of watches come back they will do so with the price increase. So if you're on the fence, act now. |>


That was me. Nice to hear they took care of you as well. My first Monta (grey dialed Triumph) should be delivered today or tomorrow. I also learned that my Triumph has the new bezel that is used on the Atlas; something that is changed on all Triumphs going forward.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Fridayyyyy










Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Knoc said:


> Fridayyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always good to see the OG


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

@Boatswain: Thanks dude. I always forget how good of a bracelet these guys make.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

The hands on the original look more broad. Is it just my eyes or were they larger than the current version?


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Devarika Woulf said:


> I29alpha said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered a Skyquest yesterday! Can't wait to get it in. I believe it was the last one.
> ...


Oh man! I'm sorry that was me that snagged the last one. That is awesome that you got a strap for waiting though! That is top notch customer service right there.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> The hands on the original look more broad. Is it just my eyes or were they larger than the current version?


Yup. You nailed it. They are broader. I actually prefer the original hands.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

I29alpha said:


> Oh man! I'm sorry that was me that snagged the last one. That is awesome that you got a strap for waiting though! That is top notch customer service right there.


No need. We're cool!  I'm just happy I'm in the queue. I let them know the strap I want and I'm on pre-order now. So enjoy it! :-d

I actually originally had the gilt Skyquest in my cart before that sold out too. I was real set on that as I love the gold hits _but maybe_ not so much the matt dial. I think it was for the best as the black version gives off a Rolex vibe to me. It being so glossy makes it feel like I'm getting more bling for the same price. b-)


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

boatswain said:


> WeirdGuy said:
> 
> 
> > The hands on the original look more broad. Is it just my eyes or were they larger than the current version?
> ...


Ah, ok. I like them, too. Wonder why they changed them.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ChronoB said:


> Well, I own a Tudor, and a Monta. I have a Tudor Heritage Black Bay 41, and a Monta Oceanking. Does Monta quality equal Tudor quality? Only time will answer that question. I can tell you that when handling both, the Monta _feels_ every bit as well made as the Tudor (and the Tudor is awesome). From a design/details perspective the Monta punches well above its weight. If Omega put their logo on it, called it a "vintage inspired diver", and listed it for $4000 I doubt anyone would question it. (Aside from the movement, of course, and the in-house movement in the Tudor is a technically superior movement compared to the Sellita in the Monta.)
> 
> That said, quality is a function of time. We'll see how both of them hold up in 5 or 10 years (or if Monta is even around in 5-10 years).


As for the "In-house movement" issue there's another selling point in my book. 
I know it's gonna need service 5-10 years down the road.
The in-house Tudor will need a Tudor certified service to get any parts necessary, and here in the far-far west USA that may be a tough find.
The MOnta, on the other hand, can be serviced by myself or my local watchmaker with its ETA or Stellita. 
In the end THT is a real value proposition.

And a thought just came to me- Have you seen the prices of ETA based Tudor's lately? They are shooting thru the roof.

Now don't get me wrong. In-house movements can be better quality, more accurate, and just better tech.

Thanks for letting me share from sunny North Pole.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> You seem to have picked a great watch for a one watch collection.
> I like variety too much to stick to wearing only one, day in, day out.
> 
> But I am starting to consider adding this to my collection.
> ...


I was the same way until I found a Triumph for sale. I was hooked and it's AWESOME!


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I was the same way until I found a Triumph for sale. I was hooked and it's AWESOME!


I totally confirm ! Triumph is really a great gada with an astonishing fit & finish !


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Watch arrived about 20 minutes ago. Got it all sized up. Watch looks fantastic. Wears fantastic. Overall very happy with the watch. Really like this dial color.

Question for you guys that bought new directly from Monta. Can you tell me exactly all what came in the box? Besides the watch, what all else came with the watch? I have a feeling I am missing something from everything I've seen and read, but I want to make sure before I email Monta.

Now I just need to order my OK.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

You're probably missing the nato strap and the strap changing too. Monta quit adding those items back in March, I believe.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

bolts40 said:


> You're probably missing the nato strap and the strap changing too. Monta quit adding those items back in March, I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yep, that's what I thought. Thanks for the info!


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Bought my atlas a few weeks ago. Only got the watch on bracelet in the Monta box with a suede watch case and the warranty card along with other papers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

sluggerx5 said:


> Bought my atlas a few weeks ago. Only got the watch on bracelet in the Monta box with a suede watch case and the warranty card along with other papers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, so yours came just like mine did then. I just wasn't sure if if the tool and NATO were something they had forgotten or if it was something they stopped doing. Now I have the answer. I guess with the new changes they've been making, letting the NATO and tool go was one of them. No biggie.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Ok, so yours came just like mine did then. I just wasn't sure if if the tool and NATO were something they had forgotten or if it was something they stopped doing. Now I have the answer. I guess with the new changes they've been making, letting the NATO and tool go was one of them. No biggie.
> 
> Thanks, guys.


Not fussed about the nato but they could have left the bracelet tool...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr Auto said:


> WeirdGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so yours came just like mine did then. I just wasn't sure if if the tool and NATO were something they had forgotten or if it was something they stopped doing. Now I have the answer. I guess with the new changes they've been making, letting the NATO and tool go was one of them. No biggie.
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

The Goldilocks diver.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Father’s Day!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok, quoted from Monta.

*
"We discontinued the NATO strap at the end of 2019. We found very few customers were using them so we did not reorder.

With the quick-adjust clasp now offered across the collection the tool is no longer needed for micro adjustments."*


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Ok, quoted from Monta.
> 
> *
> "We discontinued the NATO strap at the end of 2019. We found very few customers were using them so we did not reorder.
> ...


Yeah I'll take the quick-adjust clasp over the nato and tool all day long.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Skyquest is out for delivery!!


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

It's here!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I29alpha said:


> It's here!


Looks great!

Congratulations


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I29alpha said:


> It's here!


Looks great! I really think the Skyquest is the best looking of Monta's lineup even if I don't actually use a GMT function enough to justify one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

I29alpha said:


> It's here!


Beauty! Enjoy it.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Had to take the Skyquest home for an evening jump.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I29alpha said:
> 
> 
> > It's here!
> ...


Thanks!



badgerracer said:


> I29alpha said:
> 
> 
> > It's here!
> ...


I agree and I use Zulu at work a lot.



unclesandy said:


> I29alpha said:
> 
> 
> > It's here!
> ...


Oh I will!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I29alpha said:


> Had to take the Skyquest home for an evening jump.


What?!?



That's amazing!

Sky-quest indeed!

Awesome.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

I29alpha said:


> Had to take the Skyquest home for an evening jump.


@MONTA

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

badgerracer said:


> Looks great! I really think the Skyquest is the best looking of Monta's lineup even if I don't actually use a GMT function enough to justify one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This DOES look gorgeous.
--
I actually bought a GMT Straton Tourer even though I don't really need or use that feature,
since there wasn't any "regular ones" left in stock. And the owner said that more weren't coming. 
(as weird as that sounds).


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> This DOES look gorgeous.
> --
> I actually bought a GMT Straton Tourer even though I don't really need or use that feature,
> since there wasn't any "regular ones" left in stock. And the owner said that more weren't coming.
> (as weird as that sounds).


I actually have an Atlas in my collection (I like the size better over the SQ no matter how beautiful it is) and it has taught me that a GMT function just makes me mess it up when I go to set the date every other month. I still love my Atlas though and I am eyeing a GS 9F GMT no matter how impractical the complication is for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The GMT function is just one step extra when setting the time and date and gmt hand that I found that it was too much. So that’s why I stepped back from my SQ and instead got the OK. Less is more I think. That’s another reason I’m taking a second look at the new Triumph.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Had to take the Skyquest home for an evening jump.


What?!?



That's amazing!

Sky-quest indeed!

Awesome.[/QUOTE]

Yeah baby!

@MONTA

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


badgerracer said:


> watchman600 said:
> 
> 
> > This DOES look gorgeous.
> ...


That GS is the one! And the GMT definitely takes some getting used to!

Skyquest


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I29alpha said:


> What?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah baby!

@MONTA

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

That GS is the one! And the GMT definitely takes some getting used to!

Skyquest








[/QUOTE]

You sure have some awesome picture angles! Wow.
What is that on your OTHER wrist?
(probably measures the altitude...but still enlighten us)


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> I29alpha said:
> 
> 
> > What?!?
> ...


That GS is the one! And the GMT definitely takes some getting used to!

Skyquest








[/QUOTE]

You sure have some awesome picture angles! Wow.
What is that on your OTHER wrist?
(probably measures the altitude...but still enlighten us)[/QUOTE]

Thanks man! I love what I do.

That is an altimeter on my right wrist! Digital display says 11.2k ft there.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Are you with Wings of Blue? 
https://www.usafa.edu/wingsofblue/
(if you don't mind me asking)
It's great to have a job that you love!
--
I've THOUGHT about jumping out of a plane...
but would probably never do it


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> Are you with Wings of Blue?
> https://www.usafa.edu/wingsofblue/
> (if you don't mind me asking)
> It's great to have a job that you love!
> ...


I was an instructor on that team from 2016-2019. In AZ now! You should try it if you never have. It's incredible. Nothing like you think.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Just got my rubber strap in for my OK. Anybody else have an exceptional amount of trouble installing? Can only get one spring bar in the hole using the Monta spring bar the watch came with, the other one is too far off. Would need to bend the spring bar I think to actually get both in.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Monta needs to purchase this photo and use it in their promotional materials. Amazing!


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Update: got the rubber strap on, needed to use some thinner spring bars I had in the parts bin. Looks fantastic!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

unclesandy said:


> Update: got the rubber strap on, needed to use some thinner spring bars I had in the parts bin. Looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Twins! Although, looks like very different activities!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

unclesandy said:


> Update: got the rubber strap on, needed to use some thinner spring bars I had in the parts bin. Looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good trick I should try that. As my rubber is really hard to fit too.

Are the ends of the springs larger on the stock monta bars or is it just the barrel?

If the tips are larger on the stock monta bars I would just be worried about excess play in the case holes with normal replacement bars.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> Just got my rubber strap in for my OK. Anybody else have an exceptional amount of trouble installing? Can only get one spring bar in the hole using the Monta spring bar the watch came with, the other one is too far off. Would need to bend the spring bar I think to actually get both in.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk





unclesandy said:


> Update: got the rubber strap on, needed to use some thinner spring bars I had in the parts bin. Looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boatswain said:


> That's a good trick I should try that. As my rubber is really hard to fit too.
> 
> Are the ends of the springs larger on the stock monta bars or is it just the barrel?
> 
> If the tips are larger on the stock monta bars I would just be worried about excess play in the case holes with normal replacement bars.


I've noticed the same thing. I didn't know if it was user error, poor size variance on strap, or spring bars. I guess I'll check some smaller spring bars also.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> I've noticed the same thing. I didn't know if it was user error, poor size variance on strap, or spring bars. I guess I'll check some smaller spring bars also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have shaved the inside of the plastic insert a bit which helped some but it is still more of a fight than I would like.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I have shaved the inside of the plastic insert a bit which helped some but it is still more of a fight than I would like.


I'll see what I'd like to do. Ive bent spring bars in the past on these types of straps where the fit is too tight. Makes me worried that it would fall off.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

unclesandy said:


> Update: got the rubber strap on, needed to use some thinner spring bars I had in the parts bin. Looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look fantastic and I wish I was at that lake with you

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

boatswain said:


> That's a good trick I should try that. As my rubber is really hard to fit too.
> 
> Are the ends of the springs larger on the stock monta bars or is it just the barrel?
> 
> If the tips are larger on the stock monta bars I would just be worried about excess play in the case holes with normal replacement bars.


Yeah it worked pretty well! Okay so I'm not alone here, haha. It's the actual barrel, the tips seem to be the same. Granted, that's for the spring bars I had laying around (a gazillion pack off of Amazon, iirc). It's too thick I think to get a center point between the hole in the rubber and the holes in the lugs. It almost seems as if the distance between the hole in the strap and the portion of the rubber which meets the case needs to be maybe 1/2 to 1/4 mm shorter. In fairness, I did buy my rubber strap second hand, and it did not include spring bars. With that being said, it is possible, albeit unlikely, that Monta may use different spring bars for the rubber strap. I ordered mine originally on bracelet. On the other hand, man are those spring bars high quality and do they produce a perfect fit for the end links. I never thought I would say "spring bars are high quality".



ryan850 said:


> I've noticed the same thing. I didn't know if it was user error, poor size variance on strap, or spring bars. I guess I'll check some smaller spring bars also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Makes three of us! Seems like it's just the actual thickness of the barrels on the spring bars. I will reach out to Monta tomorrow and inquire. Did you buy your rubber strap new from Monta?



JLS36 said:


> It does look fantastic and I wish I was at that lake with you
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks! Being honest, I hardly if ever go in it. Mostly fishing if I'm out. It is nice to look at with a stick though!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> Yeah it worked pretty well! Okay so I'm not alone here, haha. It's the actual barrel, the tips seem to be the same. Granted, that's for the spring bars I had laying around (a gazillion pack off of Amazon, iirc). It's too thick I think to get a center point between the hole in the rubber and the holes in the lugs. It almost seems as if the distance between the hole in the strap and the portion of the rubber which meets the case needs to be maybe 1/2 to 1/4 mm shorter. In fairness, I did buy my rubber strap second hand, and it did not include spring bars. With that being said, it is possible, albeit unlikely, that Monta may use different spring bars for the rubber strap. I ordered mine originally on bracelet. On the other hand, man are those spring bars high quality and do they produce a perfect fit for the end links. I never thought I would say "spring bars are high quality".
> 
> Makes three of us! Seems like it's just the actual thickness of the barrels on the spring bars. I will reach out to Monta tomorrow and inquire. Did you buy your rubber strap new from Monta?
> 
> ...


I'd be interested to hear what Monta has to say. It's unfortunate that the spring bars and rubber steal don't fit that well stock.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

How about some GRASS diving, instead of DESK diving..

As I have TRIUMPH-antly finished the tall weeds.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Found last year's wildfire and took a (dirty) walk...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Found last year's wildfire and took a (dirty) walk...
> 
> View attachment 15324412


Gotta be the first foraged morels I've seen on wus well done.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Anybody have any issues with their date not rolling over? 
Got this piece about 1.5/2 weeks ago. Sadly nothing but headaches since day one. Had this happen the first night, seller said he never had any issues with the date. To boot, no pictures of bracelet on listing(my error for not inquiring). It was in dismal shape when received, seller also said he never tried to touch it up but subjectively was clearly otherwise. Tried my best to redo it myself. Anybody have any trusted jewelers that they'd recommend to send their $500 bracelet to?

Is it common place to write up questionable/poor feedback? Just remembered there's a nick on the 11 lug that's nail catching deep. No mention in listing. Super bummed.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> View attachment 15327259
> 
> 
> Anybody have any issues with their date not rolling over?
> ...


That's a known issue on various movements, seller cannot be unaware of it... I had the issue on OK2 and Triumph.


> > Simple solution is to manually change the date (=turning by the crown) during 1 or 2 months. It permits to break stickiness oil which seems to be the root cause of such date stuck.


This has solved the problem for me.

Rolex also had this problem on few pieces and other movements here and there too.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

I appreciate the response. Basically I/we have to manually adjust it every time this happens? Feels like a sad solution on a multi thousand dollar piece. 
It's unfortunate you had it on both of those Montas. Is it the SW300 that is plagued with this? Also I see you used the past tense. When listing I assume you clearly stated this? I'm thinking of letting this piece go.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

toto453 said:


> That's a known issue on various movements, seller cannot be unaware of it... I had the issue on OK2 and Triumph.
> 
> This has solved the problem for me.
> 
> Rolex also had this problem on few pieces and other movements here and there too.





ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> I appreciate the response. Basically I/we have to manually adjust it every time this happens? Feels like a sad solution on a multi thousand dollar piece.
> It's unfortunate you had it on both of those Montas. Is it the SW300 that is plagued with this? Also I see you used the past tense. When listing I assume you clearly stated this? I'm thinking of letting this piece go.


No you don't need to do it everyday, just need to "break-in" the date wheel by making it do 2 complete turns (= 2 months).
I used the past tense because this definitely solved the issue for me.
Don't worry about this issue, it affects a few brand new manufactured movements during their break-in period (even on Rolex side).


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> I appreciate the response. Basically I/we have to manually adjust it every time this happens? Feels like a sad solution on a multi thousand dollar piece.
> It's unfortunate you had it on both of those Montas. Is it the SW300 that is plagued with this? Also I see you used the past tense. When listing I assume you clearly stated this? I'm thinking of letting this piece go.


Mine had the date wheel issue and it wasn't solved by cycling through. I sent it in and Monta fixed it under warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

toto453 said:


> No you don't need to do it everyday, just need to "break-in" the date wheel by making it do 2 complete turns (= 2 months).
> I used the past tense because this definitely solved the issue for me.
> Don't worry about this issue, it affects a few brand new manufactured movements during their break-in period (even on Rolex side).


That's settling. I see it didn't work for all. I reached out to Monta on IG (part of why to buy Monta, they stake their brand on customer service), same response. Give it a couple cycles and if nothing changes for the better send it in for servicing. I cycled through the wheel twice and now I'll see what unfolds. Live and you try to learn.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Hope you're issue with the date wheel is resolved quickly! Mines been ok for a week and a half so far.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Synthetic Friday









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Perfect combo!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

gdfan75 said:


> Should I get a Tudor BB58, Monta Oceanking Gilt, or Monta Skyquest Gilt???
> 
> Currently I have a Tudor BB41 (non-rotating polished bezel version) and an SKX007. I want to get one of these since I really want to add a gilt colored piece, but can't make up my mind if the Tudor BB is worth the price premium over the Monta. Tudor does have the brand heritage and in house movement, but Monta has a ceramic bezel and microadjust clasp as well as an easier to service movement. I haven't handled any Monta before but I hear finishing is really top notch.
> 
> Any thoughts? And if Monta, Oceanking or Skyquest to add to my current collection? Any one handle the BB58 and a Monta and can comment on which to lean towards? Thanks!


Well after some time, I didn't go for any of the options I initially asked about lol. But I am finally joining the Monta family!!

I actually went for the Tudor Heritage Black Bay Black in-house 41mm and the black Monta Skyquest. I already have the Black Bay and absolutely love it, and I have the Monta incoming! I'm pretty excited as I've been considering getting a Monta for quite some time. I love the black bay, and while it's not thin, I find it not wearing any thicker than my SKX. I did axe my BB41 (polished bezel) to make room for the Tudor diver since I like to have only one from a brand. Will upload pics once I get the Skyquest in!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

gdfan75 said:


> Well after some time, I didn't go for any of the options I initially asked about lol. But I am finally joining the Monta family!!
> 
> I actually went for the Tudor Heritage Black Bay Black in-house 41mm and the black Monta Skyquest. I already have the Black Bay and absolutely love it, and I have the Monta incoming! I'm pretty excited as I've been considering getting a Monta for quite some time. I love the black bay, and while it's not thin, I find it not wearing any thicker than my SKX. I did axe my BB41 (polished bezel) to make room for the Tudor diver since I like to have only one from a brand. Will upload pics once I get the Skyquest in!


Nice choices.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Congrats! You're going to love it. Would be curious to hear your thoughts on the quality comparison between the two. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

unclesandy said:


> Congrats! You're going to love it. Would be curious to hear your thoughts on the quality comparison between the two.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you! Will definitely share my thoughts. In my excitement, I've already been looking up strap options for the Skyquest lol. How do you like the Monta rubber strap on your gilt OK? I'm looking to add a fitted rubber for both my Tudor and Monta. I know Monta has a specific one on their site, but I'm also looking at Everest, RubberB, Vanguard, and Crafter Blue. I think I saw somewhere that some Rolex straps can fit on a Monta? But I may be wrong.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

gdfan75 said:


> Thank you! Will definitely share my thoughts. In my excitement, I've already been looking up strap options for the Skyquest lol. How do you like the Monta rubber strap on your gilt OK? I'm looking to add a fitted rubber for both my Tudor and Monta. I know Monta has a specific one on their site, but I'm also looking at Everest, RubberB, Vanguard, and Crafter Blue. I think I saw somewhere that some Rolex straps can fit on a Monta? But I may be wrong.


The Monta and the everest straps are the same as Everest makes the Monta straps.

I've heard good things about rubberB.

IMO, since there is a quality option in house, I'd just go with that. It looks great.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

how's everyone liking the quick micro adjust bracelets so far?


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

gdfan75 said:


> Thank you! Will definitely share my thoughts. In my excitement, I've already been looking up strap options for the Skyquest lol. How do you like the Monta rubber strap on your gilt OK? I'm looking to add a fitted rubber for both my Tudor and Monta. I know Monta has a specific one on their site, but I'm also looking at Everest, RubberB, Vanguard, and Crafter Blue. I think I saw somewhere that some Rolex straps can fit on a Monta? But I may be wrong.


It's very nice. I thought it was a little stiff at first but after wearing it for a while I have come to realize it's just about right. Quality is absolutely superb, can't knock that at all.

I would check to see if the Everest will fit your BB, because the Rolex Everest straps are actually identical to the Monta (same company) and will be interchangeable on the Monta. Might be able to get two birds with one stone here!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

unclesandy said:


> It's very nice. I thought it was a little stiff at first but after wearing it for a while I have come to realize it's just about right. Quality is absolutely superb, can't knock that at all.
> 
> I would check to see if the Everest will fit your BB, because the Rolex Everest straps are actually identical to the Monta (same company) and will be interchangeable on the Monta. Might be able to get two birds with one stone here!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


The Heritage Black Bay (41mm) uses a 22mm strap, so it cannot use the same straps as a Monta or Sub (those are 20mm). But Everest does offer a fitted strap for the BB.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Happy 4th!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's been a while since I've worn the OK for an extended run.

On the wrist agin it is very affirming of the esteem I hold it in.


















Love the blend of simplicity and details.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> The Monta and the everest straps are the same as Everest makes the Monta straps.
> 
> I've heard good things about rubberB.
> 
> IMO, since there is a quality option in house, I'd just go with that. It looks great.





unclesandy said:


> It's very nice. I thought it was a little stiff at first but after wearing it for a while I have come to realize it's just about right. Quality is absolutely superb, can't knock that at all.
> 
> I would check to see if the Everest will fit your BB, because the Rolex Everest straps are actually identical to the Monta (same company) and will be interchangeable on the Monta. Might be able to get two birds with one stone here!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk





MX793 said:


> The Heritage Black Bay (41mm) uses a 22mm strap, so it cannot use the same straps as a Monta or Sub (those are 20mm). But Everest does offer a fitted strap for the BB.


Thanks for the responses. Main reason I ask is that I'd like to use deployant clasp / my bracelet clasps for the rubber rather than a regular tang buckle.

I have heard that Monta bracelet clasps can be used with some specific Everest rubber straps (the ones where you use the clasp from a bracelet and you have to order it in a specific size like this one: Everest Strap), but I'm not sure which Rolex model has straps that fit Monta's case. I know the one you can order on the Monta website has only the regular tang buckle one though.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

gdfan75 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Main reason I ask is that I'd like to use deployant clasp / my bracelet clasps for the rubber rather than a regular tang buckle.
> 
> I have heard that Monta bracelet clasps can be used with some specific Everest rubber straps (the ones where you use the clasp from a bracelet and you have to order it in a specific size like this one: Everest Strap), but I'm not sure which Rolex model has straps that fit Monta's case. I know the one you can order on the Monta website has only the regular tang buckle one though.


The Submariner case has the same Endlink profile as the oceanking so any sub steal will fit the OK. Pick the sub everest strap that you like and you'll be good to go.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the lume and rhodium combo


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Does anyone know if and what K gold the Gilt dial indices and hands are plated with? Like youve just posted @boatswain all the non-gilt are Rhodium.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

'Morning folks  ️


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thinking of swapping to the rubber today. 

Having a look it seems that the tips of the Monta spring bars are the same size as standard bars but that the barrel is bigger. 

Can someone confirm that?

I want to try normal bars to help the rubber seat better.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Thinking of swapping to the rubber today.
> 
> Having a look it seems that the tips of the Monta spring bars are the same size as standard bars but that the barrel is bigger.
> 
> ...


Yes this would be correct, exactly my situation. I just ended up using standard spring bars. An alternative may be running the strap under some hot water for a short while to soften it up for the install.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

unclesandy said:


> Yes this would be correct, exactly my situation. I just ended up using standard spring bars. An alternative may be running the strap under some hot water for a short while to soften it up for the install.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Cool. Thanks 

In the end the standard bars I had must have been cheapies as there was a little play in the lug holes.

So I opted for wrestling with the stock bars and it went in okayish today.










But just as I remembered sadly I can't handle the amount of outward bulge at the lugs making it wear even longer and leaving a gap between the watch/strap and my wrist.

So while the bracelet was off I tried out the Nodus/Zuludiver Zennor strap. It's quick release tips fit with no play. Nice and beefy at the lugs too and very soft.


















Looks better to me. ultimately I think the OK is still best on the bracelet.

I would love it if Monta changed the angle that the fitted strap came off the lugs but I doubt that will ever happen as they have built a successful business (Everest) on the current design.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Cool. Thanks
> 
> In the end the standard bars I had must have been cheapies as there was a little play in the lug holes.
> 
> ...


7.25" wrist here, my exact sentiments on the Everest/Monta strap. Too much outward bulge for my wrist. Sold it because my Nodus strap, yes the one mentioned, fits nicely and is extremely comfortable. I wear that 35+ hours a week on my Avalon. I got another one and another a buckle that betters matches the rounded aesthetics of the OK. It's good to have the OK presentation box filled with pieces that you like visually and functionally.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Happy 4th Monta gang!


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Got the Skyquest! It's absolutely amazing and looks so beautiful in person.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gdfan75 said:


> Got the Skyquest! It's absolutely amazing and looks so beautiful in person.
> 
> View attachment 15336220


Congratulations. 

It's a beaut


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

gdfan75 said:


> Got the Skyquest! It's absolutely amazing and looks so beautiful in person.
> 
> View attachment 15336220


Beauty! Congrats. How's it stack up in your opinion to your modern Tudor?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

gdfan75 said:


> Got the Skyquest! It's absolutely amazing and looks so beautiful in person.
> 
> View attachment 15336220


Nice Monta. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

unclesandy said:


> Beauty! Congrats. How's it stack up in your opinion to your modern Tudor?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


First off, the Skyquest is awesome. I really like the design and aesthetics of this black skyquest. It's simple by being a black dial/bezel, but also busy and interesting to look at with the 24 hour bezel and rehaute, which I like. In terms of comparison to my Tudor, here's my thoughts:

The finishing of the dial, indices, and hands definitely goes to the Monta. It's a bit subjective, but I love how the light plays on these and makes it look more elegant and art like. The bracelet finishing probably leans toward Monta too, but it's close. I like the subtle polished edge on the Monta links. The articulating links also makes the bracelet stand out compared to the Tudor bracelet. The clasp finishing will probably go to the Tudor though. While, the Monta has a nice glidelock mechanism, the closing action and finishing is more refined on the Tudor. For some reason, the circle mushroom thing on the Monta doesn't seem to go all the way in to the hole in the clasp? But I'm not sure if it should go all the way in anyway. Case finishing is also pretty similar and I don't really notice too much of a difference. The Skyquest does have an open caseback which is nice.

The inhouse movement of the Tudor also technically beats out the regular Sellita movement in the Montas. But this could also be a negative in terms of servicing costs for the Tudor. My Tudor runs 0 to +1s/d and after a day of testing, the Monta is at +6 s/d. But this should be expected.

One thing that I think Tudor does strongly beat out Monta is the bezel action. I don't know how the bezel action is on the 60 click Oceanking (which might be a better comparison), but my 72 click bidirectional Skyquest bezel is a bit tight and harder to turn. It's not too smooth, but it does have a strong click and no playback. The 60 click Tudor bezel has one of the best and smoothest actions that I've felt. It also has a nice 12:00 bezel lock which is a nice feature. But again, the action might be subjective.

Overall, the Monta does stand up pretty strongly to the Tudor. And I'm not gonna lie, but the size and proportions of the Skyquest has really stood out to me compared to the size of my Tudor Black Bay 41mm. The Tudor almost seems way too big now, while the Skyquest is a perfect size. I love the 20 to 16mm taper personally and how thin it is compared to the Tudor. But maybe that's why the BB58 was made haha


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the OK is the perfect 1 watch versatile piece.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Quiet morning to enjoy a coffee and the OK


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sometimes you just got to lean into the 'flecto especially with a glossy watch like the OK


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Perfect Saturday with the OK in the pool.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hard to beat a classic stainless steel dive watch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

So is the group consensus still that the OK is too big for a 6.5" wrist? 

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

househalfman said:


> So is the group consensus still that the OK is too big for a 6.5" wrist?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


No, IMO. I think it would be just fine on that size wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> So is the group consensus still that the OK is too big for a 6.5" wrist?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


On bracelet or non fitted strap it could possibly work.

Is your wrist flatter or rounder?

Let me know if you need any comparison photos.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Out for a Sunday drive.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ChronoB said:


> View attachment 15345279
> View attachment 15345282


Nice to see the 12 hr bezel


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Politiceaux said:


> No, IMO. I think it would be just fine on that size wrist.


I felt it wore at my max at 6.5" (flat), but acceptably if he's cool with a max-sized (greatly built) diver.

Personally, just ever so slightly too large for my comfort, but his MMV.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Politiceaux said:


> No, IMO. I think it would be just fine on that size wrist.


Thanks. What's your wrist size? Any pics of the OK on?



boatswain said:


> On bracelet or non fitted strap it could possibly work.
> 
> Is your wrist flatter or rounder?
> 
> Let me know if you need any comparison photos.


Per my caliper it's about 51mm wide across but I also just measured my most comfortable watches and they're all below 48mm. Even the 40mm CWard C60 is only 47.5mm. My most awkward looking watch on my wrist is the speedy at around 48.1mm (but it's my favorite watch so it gets a pass). Is the OK at 49-50mm? I guess that just about says it all 



ck2k01 said:


> I felt it wore at my max at 6.5" (flat), but acceptably if he's cool with a max-sized (greatly built) diver.
> 
> Personally, just ever so slightly too large for my comfort, but his MMV.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the pics! I actually searched this thread for this very topic a few days ago and your pictures came up a few times. Hope you don't take it negatively but they may be the reason why I think the OK would be too big for me.

If I find one at a good price I might still try it


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

househalfman said:


> Thanks. What's your wrist size? Any pics of the OK on?
> 
> Per my caliper it's about 51mm wide across but I also just measured my most comfortable watches and they're all below 48mm. Even the 40mm CWard C60 is only 47.5mm. My most awkward looking watch on my wrist is the speedy at around 48.1mm (but it's my favorite watch so it gets a pass). Is the OK at 49-50mm? I guess that just about says it all
> 
> ...


My wrist is 7.75". Sorry, no pics handy. I ended up selling my Monta to fund another piece but regret it greatly.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Politiceaux said:


> My wrist is 7.75". Sorry, no pics handy. I ended up selling my Monta to fund another piece but regret it greatly.


It wouldn't be a relevant comparison anyway haha. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

househalfman said:


> It wouldn't be a relevant comparison anyway haha. Thanks anyway!


Understandable. Honestly, part of the reason I parted with it is because it's a little smaller than I prefer divers to be. If Monta made a 42 or 43mm Oceanking, I'd buy one immediately.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Politiceaux said:


> Understandable. Honestly, part of the reason I parted with it is because it's a little smaller than I prefer divers to be. If Monta made a 42 or 43mm Oceanking, I'd buy one immediately.


I've been bugging them about a skindiver using the Triumph case but all I got from them was a  or a .

Finally they said, non-verbatim, sorry but more people actually want a 42mm but we won't do that either. It broke my heart a little bit


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Thanks. What's your wrist size? Any pics of the OK on?
> 
> Per my caliper it's about 51mm wide across but I also just measured my most comfortable watches and they're all below 48mm. Even the 40mm CWard C60 is only 47.5mm. My most awkward looking watch on my wrist is the speedy at around 48.1mm (but it's my favorite watch so it gets a pass). Is the OK at 49-50mm? I guess that just about says it all
> 
> ...


Sure thing.

And not at all. Fit on me was one of the reasons I flipped it.

But I wouldn't want my pics and prior musings in the thread to come across as a thumbs up or thumbs down.

Because size preferences are super subjective (as were my other two niggles with the OK2). And I happen to be a flipper (so many cool watches to try!).

It's undoubtedly a great watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

househalfman said:


> I've been bugging them about a skindiver using the Triumph case but all I got from them was a  or a .
> 
> Finally they said, non-verbatim, sorry but more people actually want a 42mm but we won't do that either. It broke my heart a little bit


Booooo!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta to start it off









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Whatever you do when buying a Monta of any kind.... GET THE BRACELET!
OMG-- ALWAYS get it on bracelet.
It's just an amazing part of any Monta.

(PS Monta in the Mountains pics are coming... Just gotta get the pics off my wife's phone)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sam story new day.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Sometimes you just got to lean into the 'flecto especially with a glossy watch like the OK


MAN, do you take GREAT pictures! 
Looking at them, makes me want whatever watch EVEN WAY more.
It's dangerous. I'm not joking.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Monta dayssss









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Knoc said:


> Monta dayssss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the Eterna treating you?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

boatswain said:


> How's the Eterna treating you?


As long as the time is within a minute - I'm good to go.
Never timed it or anything.
I know some of the OG's had issues with date being stuck on a transition - no issues on my side.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Monta in the Mountains.
At Twelvemile Summit between the Tanana and Yukon River drainages.





  








Monta in mountains-12.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 15, 2020












  








Monta in mountains-10.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 15, 2020












  








Monta in mountains-11.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 15, 2020












  








Monta in mountains-1.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 15, 2020












  








Monta in mountains-2.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 15, 2020


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@AlaskaJohnboy That's a gorgeous looking watch. What model is it?
How did you decide to get that one over the oceanking...or do you have BOTH


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

How did I settle on the green Triumph?
1- I like green dialed watches.
2- Like the size. 38.5mm is smaller than the OK, and thinner. I was never a fan of big watches. Gimme a nice proportional good looking watch over a 70's sci-fi behemoth any day.
3-I am not a dive watch guy. Living here there's not much call for diving. BUT there is swimming. so the 150m of the Triumph is just awesome.

This one is enough. There are a lot of other watches I want before an OK.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Knoc said:


> Monta dayssss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any size difference between this and the current OK model ?
I saw the thickness and lug to lug lenght were different somewhere but it's hard to find the specs of the OK1.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Steppy said:


>


Rubber looks great.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Can't get enough of the indices in these Montas. So beautifully finished.

Only complaint I have after having it for a couple weeks is using the crown. It's a lot smaller than I'm used to and a bit hard to operate. Also it's hard for me to screw back down..I don't know why but I think it often times gets stuck because of the crown guards when I'm trying to screw it down.

But other than that, I've been loving it so far.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gdfan75 said:


> Can't get enough of the indices in these Montas. So beautifully finished.
> 
> Only complaint I have after having it for a couple weeks is using the crown. It's a lot smaller than I'm used to and a bit hard to operate. Also it's hard for me to screw back down..I don't know why but I think it often times gets stuck because of the crown guards when I'm trying to screw it down.
> 
> ...


Great photo!

I think even if they sharpened up the crown a bit at the same size it would help.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Trying the atlas on rubber. Really like it. Makes it wear great for nice sporty/casual wear.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

The rubber option looks real smart on the Montas. Not like other similar straps which automatically turn it into a beach watch or something. It doesn't lose it's classiness at all. Naturally that was the strap I chose with the free choice offered to me. 😏


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gotta be a Monday!
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

#montamondys. Loving the atlas on strap. It's like it disappears on wrist. So comfortable.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Redux, nothing(I own) has a nicer bracelet.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

I got the email that my black Skyquest (and rubber strap) are on the way. It should be here by the weekend. So excited!  Also still shocked I spent $2K on a watch. The devil made me do it... I swear! 

I'm gonna give my Chris Ward collection a fun look over before it comes in. I've never held a Tudor or anything similar in hand so really looking forward to the supposed quality increase. 🧐


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Old photo, but always love the bezel lume shots.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Devarika Woulf said:


> I got the email that my black Skyquest (and rubber strap) are on the way. It should be here by the weekend. So excited!  Also still shocked I spent $2K on a watch. The devil made me do it... I swear!
> 
> I'm gonna give my Chris Ward collection a fun look over before it comes in. I've never held a Tudor or anything similar in hand so really looking forward to the supposed quality increase.


Congrats! Happy waiting.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Redux, nothing(I own) has a nicer bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Monta is def up there for top spot. I have a ginault bracelet that is on par (if not better. Blasphemy) than the Monta.

I'd say they are equal. I like the femal SEL of the Monta and the glide lock of the ginault.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Lots of great photos here! 

I’m looking at getting an oceanking, but with a steel bezel. Anyone have that model and can post some pictures?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

bjn74 said:


> Lots of great photos here!
> 
> I'm looking at getting an oceanking, but with a steel bezel. Anyone have that model and can post some pictures?
> 
> ...





bjn74 said:


> Lots of great photos here!
> 
> I'm looking at getting an oceanking, but with a steel bezel. Anyone have that model and can post some pictures?
> 
> ...


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> View attachment 15361059
> View attachment 15361060
> View attachment 15361061
> View attachment 15361062
> View attachment 15361063


Nice! Thanks for quick reply. Any on bracelet and from front on your wrist? Also, any comparisons to how it wears size wise tinkerer watches you have/had. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Sorry I cannot help with the bracelet photos right now. I have an affinity for my diver (GADA) on rubber 90+% of the time.

That other piece for comparison is a Nodus Avalon. Its about 1mm more in height from bottom of case to top of crystal but its crystal is slightly doomed. Maybe they'd help for comparisons sake. My wrist is +/- 3mm 7.25"

Tried to get some different lit photos as the Monta blue is an interesting hue. Also note the rehaut is a considerable different blue in color and "feel".

As far as aesthetics go. I wish the lugs were tapered down instead of up at the end. If you're interested I'll show pics later. You can see it in one of the Avalons photos but its ore noticeable from the side (pic not included). The Nodus does it well. It helps keeps it trim and fitted to the wrist.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> View attachment 15361075
> View attachment 15361077
> View attachment 15361079
> View attachment 15361081
> ...


Thanks again for the quick reply!

I've got a 6.75 inch wrist and currently have a one watch collection of the BB58. Thinking of adding the oceanking and think the steel bezel version will wear a little smaller than the ceramic bezel version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Do you buy and sell often? I go though a lot of watches. Only a couple have stood and will be staying for sometime to come. The Oceanking and the Avalon are those two watches. I enjoy seeing their color ways and comparing them and how it can dress up or down a watch (straps too). Its especially important they sit well on the wrist and their weight feels right.

Currently the Oceanking has exploded my budget for watches. But as is the year of Corona I rationalize anyway I can. A transient watch may be a wash for me financially or a tiny loose. That is outside of energy and time naturally.

I feel you're lucky to have a one watch collection. May you enjoy the process of finding others worthy of sitting next to you BB. I've never held a BB58 (yet). Congrats on the beautiful piece. They seem to have quite the buzz about them.

NOW 19+ months later I"ve hit 100 posts so I can post my watches for sale on here. I've been using Ebay for 17 years. And with that a celebratory picture of my WRUW right now GADA watch.



bjn74 said:


> Thanks again for the quick reply!
> 
> I've got a 6.75 inch wrist and currently have a one watch collection of the BB58. Thinking of adding the oceanking and think the steel bezel version will wear a little smaller than the ceramic bezel version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> Do you buy and sell often? I go though a lot of watches. Only a couple have stood and will be staying for sometime to come. The Oceanking and the Avalon are those two watches. I enjoy seeing their color ways and comparing them and how it can dress up or down a watch (straps too). Its especially important they sit well on the wrist and their weight feels right.
> 
> Currently the Oceanking has exploded my budget for watches. But as is the year of Corona I rationalize anyway I can. A transient watch may be a wash for me financially or a tiny loose. That is outside of energy and time naturally.
> 
> ...


I don't buy and sell often, but also haven't kept many/any. Hence my current one watch collection of the Tudor BB58 Blue! Over the last few years I've bought and sold the Oris Divers 65 (42mm), Ginault Ocean Rover, Scurfa Diver, Tudor BB 58 Black, Monta Triumph (stolen, not sold), Rolex SubC and now I'm back on the Tudor BB58.

I'm on the wait list for an Explorer 1 to go with the BB58, but also want a cheaper grab and go. Not that a $2k Monta is cheap! Also going to look at the new seiko 14X series for just over $1k (nice they finally made a smaller higher quality diver).


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

New watch day. I've had em all. I should just got the black to begin with.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> New watch day. I've had em all. I should just got the black to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bam.

Excellent.

Yup. Stop there


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Bam.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Yup. Stop there


Black OK and blue atlas. Pretty much the pinnacle right there for Monta (the gilt skyquest is prob tops for that model along with the silver triumph).

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> New watch day. I've had em all. I should just got the black to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your wrist size?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

househalfman said:


> What's your wrist size?


It's about 7". Could be a bit less but I have a pretty flat top wrist.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> It's about 7". Could be a bit less but I have a pretty flat top wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Looks good on you! Did your gilt come with the older clasp? Is the newer clasp noticeably better or just nice to have?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Looks good on you! Did your gilt come with the older clasp? Is the newer clasp noticeably better or just nice to have?


I wouldn't go out of my way to get it. It's nicer. Tolerances are better. It clicks instead of "glides". I'm happy with either. I have the newer one in the atlas and don't mind either.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> I wouldn't go out of my way to get it. It's nicer. Tolerances are better. It clicks instead of "glides". I'm happy with either. I have the newer one in the atlas and don't mind either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That's good to know thanks!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hump watch









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

12 days in a row on the rubber strap. It's the first extended amount of time I've worn the rubber and it's really grown on me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> 12 days in a row on the rubber strap. It's the first extended amount of time I've worn the rubber and it's really grown on me.
> 
> View attachment 15372181


Looks great!
My scrawny wrist is jealous


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> 12 days in a row on the rubber strap. It's the first extended amount of time I've worn the rubber and it's really grown on me.
> 
> View attachment 15372181


Making me want a rubber band for the change of pace.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Monta fam!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

househalfman said:


> Hi Monta fam!


Welcome back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Hi Monta fam!


Well well well 

Congrats!

So what do you think?

Seems like a good fit from where I sit


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> 12 days in a row on the rubber strap. It's the first extended amount of time I've worn the rubber and it's really grown on me.
> 
> View attachment 15372181


Just threw mine on rubber because of your pic 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Hi Monta fam!


Looks great! I'm sure you're glad to be back.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





boatswain said:


> Well well well
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...





ryan850 said:


> Looks great! I'm sure you're glad to be back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks fellas! It's definitely a big watch, for my wrist anyway, but not comically so I don't think.

It'll be on heavy rotation in the next few weeks so we'll see if the size would bother me.

Also thinking of getting a Zealande strap but this AliX cheapo, while not as  as trf2271's, ain't a bad fit for now...


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

househalfman said:


> Thanks fellas! It's definitely a big watch, for my wrist anyway, but not comically so I don't think.
> 
> It'll be on heavy rotation in the next few weeks so we'll see if the size would bother me.
> 
> Also thinking of getting a Zealande strap but this AliX cheapo, while not as  as trf2271's, ain't a bad fit for now...


It looks angled up until the lugs then drops off. That's excellent design. Looks pretty darn snug within the case parameters too. Thanks for sharing. Any chance you could share the link for that Alix strap?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Figured I'd join the rubber strap party. OG Monta rubber.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Thanks fellas! It's definitely a big watch, for my wrist anyway, but not comically so I don't think.
> 
> It'll be on heavy rotation in the next few weeks so we'll see if the size would bother me.
> 
> Also thinking of getting a Zealande strap but this AliX cheapo, while not as  as trf2271's, ain't a bad fit for now...


Looks good

A sub Zealande makes sense.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> It looks angled up until the lugs then drops off. That's excellent design. Looks pretty darn snug within the case parameters too. Thanks for sharing. Any chance you could share the link for that Alix strap?


I bought it over a year ago when I had a Triumph and apparently AliX doesn't keep your purchase history for that long, so I no longer have the link sorry!

But yeah, it does angles down vs bulging out at the sides like the Monta rubber (which I also used to own).


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have 2 Monta straps, the original with the Monta logo on the tail and the new one that looks very similar to the one posted.

The new one def curves downward at a sharper angle vs the old one. The old one def "bulges" our a bit as it bends downward. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> I have 2 Monta straps, the original with the Monta logo on the tail and the new one that looks very similar to the one posted.
> 
> The new one def curves downward at a sharper angle vs the old one. The old one def "bulges" our a bit as it bends downward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'd love to see a comparison of the two. From the sounds of it I have the old one, and if the new one curves down more i would for sure consider grabbing one


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I'd love to see a comparison of the two. From the sounds of it I have the old one, and if the new one curves down more i would for sure consider grabbing one


Here are some poor quality pictures I just snapped.

The OK is on the OG strap and the atlas is on the "newer one." I bought it second hand so I can't verify if this is actual Monta but the seller seemed very reputable.

The original is quite a bit heavier. The ridge in the middle is also more pronounced.

The other version contours down more quickly and the ridge is much less.

I prefer the newer version if in fact it is genuine Monta.































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> Here are some poor quality pictures I just snapped.
> 
> The OK is on the OG strap and the atlas is on the "newer one." I bought it second hand so I can't verify if this is actual Monta but the seller seemed very reputable.
> 
> ...


No branding on the newer one?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> No branding on the newer one?


None

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

Yep, I have the old one for sure. I did not know there was a new one actually. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Here are some poor quality pictures I just snapped.
> 
> The OK is on the OG strap and the atlas is on the "newer one." I bought it second hand so I can't verify if this is actual Monta but the seller seemed very reputable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. 

Seeing them though I am pretty sure the one on the triumph is not Monta. It's a different design than what they and Everest use, and on the Monta website it still shows the same original version.

All that said since these should fit with any submariner fitted rubber that's maybe the way to go for a a more curved fit. It looks like the Zealande straps may give the same look but with much more drop.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

The one on the Atlas looks similar to the ones that Cincy straps sells for around $60 and can be found cheaper on eBay and cheaper still on AliX.

Are they comparable quality-wise though?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

The one with the center line looks like its an O2 strap.
This seller makes vulcanized rubber, i had one for my black bay and its superb, no worse than Zealande which I also had.









20mm BLACK/BLACK Stripe Vulcanized Rubber Strap Band Fit Old New OMEGA Seamaster | eBay


20mm VULCANIZED Rubber Strap. I have them made specifically to my specs. They are lightweight, flexible and very comfortable. • Fits watches with 20mm lug width. • This strap is two toned with BLACK with a BLACK stripe.



www.ebay.com





Also website Vulcanized Rubber | O2 Straps

Pretty sure that if everest strap made for the Sub fits the OK and Triumph, the O2 for the sub will as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> The one with the center line looks like its an O2 strap.
> This seller makes vulcanized rubber, i had one for my black bay and its superb, no worse than Zealande which I also had.
> 
> 
> ...


Woot! That's the seller I was looking at on eBay!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

You guys are right.

Reason I thought it was Monta was because seller said "OEM" strap.

For discussion though, I prefer that one to the Monta one. And since you can get it for so cheap, it's a no brainer in my book. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


>


How's it settling in for you?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> How's it settling in for you?


In short, I'm keeping it  Until the next shiny thing, that is.

The diameter and the lug to lug doesn't bother me at all, surprisingly, but the real test is when I start wearing my smaller watches again, would I still feel the same? We shall see.

I gotta say though that I much prefer CWard's implementation of the clasp. With the CWard I typically set it to its widest setting, put it on, and adjust the clasp WHILE it's on the wrist - you can literally push the bracelet into the clasp until it's dialed in to fit your wrist. With the Monta, you basically have to know how many clicks you have to adjust the clasp before you put it on. Except it doesn't actually click (because mine came with the old clasp) so sometimes I thought I already adjusted it only to find out it's still too loose. No biggie, just something that can be improved on.

Love how thin it is, and how deep black the dial is, and how comfortable the bracelet is...I already knew that going in, but still nice.

Edit: and I know that the bracelet is nice, but it takes straps pretty nicely too! I'm surprised that barely anyone have theirs on straps. Maybe I should start a trend 

Edit #2: not something that I care too much normally but this one has lost 1s since Thursday night


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Picked this up a few weeks ago and forgot to post until now. It's perfect! Never thought I'd love a blue dial watch so much.


----------



## thekingwolf (Jul 31, 2020)

househalfman said:


> Woot! That's the seller I was looking at on eBay!


Can you confirm if that band fits, getting a OC soon and would like to get one if it does.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

thekingwolf said:


> Can you confirm if that band fits, getting a OC soon and would like to get one if it does.


It's still on its way to me but I'll report back on saturday.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello Monta family. Is there any information on the price increase? Seems like some time has elapsed and no news that I've heard. Cheers.


----------



## thekingwolf (Jul 31, 2020)

househalfman said:


> It's still on its way to me but I'll report back on saturday.


Thank you brotha, good looking out.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> Hello Monta family. Is there any information on the price increase? Seems like some time has elapsed and no news that I've heard. Cheers.


I think Monta has been trying to align the price increase with the release of a new model and the new website. Within the last week on instagram Monta was saying they are very close to releasing the new site so I think it's all coming very soon. I heard a podcast earlier this year with Justin and he said they were planning on the price increase earlier in the year, but didn't want to hit their customers with it right in the middle of the COVID lockdown and financial struggles people were going through.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Brushed, bead blasted and polished. Magnificent.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

thekingwolf said:


> Can you confirm if that band fits, getting a OC soon and would like to get one if it does.


So I was debating between this...










...and this...










...and went with the bi-color one. I actually messaged the seller about the two who said the bi-color one is better and more pliable.

He wasn't wrong but unfortunately, it's too pliable for me that it feels like it's made of silicone. I actually suspected this but really liked the red underside so I went with it.

The good news is that like my AliX strap, it also angles down instead of bulging out...










I also like that the clasp is positioned right at the middle of the back of my 6.5" wrist and the excess tail is manageable. This means though that it's probably too short for a lot of people.










Now as to the fit...well, it fits but there's a sometimes-noticeable gap at the lugs...










And here's another one...










Those are zoomed in (physically and digitally) pictures and I had to find a certain angle to take those shots to highlight the gap but they're not that bad in person. But when you know that the gaps are there, it's hard not to see them.

It's actually more comfortable than the AliX strap that I posted previously but the AliX costs <$20 and fits better.

Unfortunately I can't recommend this strap for $40, at least not the bi-color one.

Hope this helps!

Edit: I forgot to mention that if you have a bigger wrist that will cause the strap to bulge out a little bit before dropping down, it might actually fix the gap at the lugs.


----------



## thekingwolf (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks for the review brotha helps a lot


----------



## thekingwolf (Jul 31, 2020)

househalfman said:


> So I was debating between this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for the AliX one you are talking about?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Heads up, Cincy Strap Co's vulcanized rubber straps are on sale for $45 right now and fit the Montas perfectly. Debating picking one up myself. Maybe red for the triumph?


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Oceanking making for a great grill timer this evening.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Heads up, Cincy Strap Co's vulcanized rubber straps are on sale for $45 right now and fit the Montas perfectly. Debating picking one up myself. Maybe red for the triumph?
> View attachment 15388187


I love the way it looks on rubber but still have almost zero inclination to remove the bracelet.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

Beautiful watch


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

when is the price increase taking effect?

Edit: nvm, i see this was addressed on the previous page


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> Heads up, Cincy Strap Co's vulcanized rubber straps are on sale for $45 right now and fit the Montas perfectly. Debating picking one up myself. Maybe red for the triumph?
> View attachment 15388187


Now I am really debating picking one of these up to use for my Atlas and my Ginault. Anyone have experience with these? How do they compare to the Monta straps (recognizing that they are 20% of the cost)

EDIT: I couldn't find any reviews for the rubber straps online (lots on their natos though) and I decided to just go for it. For $45 I can take a gamble

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Oops


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Heads up, Cincy Strap Co's vulcanized rubber straps are on sale for $45 right now and fit the Montas perfectly. Debating picking one up myself. Maybe red for the triumph?
> View attachment 15388187


Thanks for the heads up.

Are they fitted like the stock strap?


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Since we're on the topic of rubber straps, I got this one from AliExpress for $6-7. It's not vulcanized, just regular silicone, but its a really nice tight fit. No gaps and it conforms well to my 7.4 inch wrist. I'm using the stock spring bars.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Are they fitted like the stock strap?


Yes! Fitted like the stock strap and seem to drop down from the lugs instead of curving like the OEM strap so it may work better for smaller wrists. Here's a picture: photocred to time.illustrated on IG 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

badgerracer said:


> Now I am really debating picking one of these up to use for my Atlas and my Ginault. Anyone have experience with these? How do they compare to the Monta straps (recognizing that they are 20% of the cost)
> 
> EDIT: I couldn't find any reviews for the rubber straps online (lots on their natos though) and I decided to just go for it. For $45 I can take a gamble
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I haven't seen it in person, but the guy I know that has it speaks highly of it. Keep us posted when you get it. Even if it's 80% as good as the OEM it's almost $200 cheaper and will be a good change up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

This seems to be the main Monta thread in here so please forgive this post if it is in the wrong spot.

After a two year search for a watch that really spoke to me, and going to see Oris and Tudor and Tag etc I found Monta on here and really like what they are doing. I have gone to buy a Skyquest a few times now and always hesitated. Something about the bezel just puts me off a little, or maybe it's not just the bezel maybe it's just because it's all black. The steel one looks better but I am not a fan of that blue, and I also dislike gilt dials. I decided to put off this decision and instead I have an opaline Atlas on the way and have organised to buy a black Triumph as well. 

My question for you all is this, would you buy a batman, coke or pepsi Skyquest (or any two tone colours really) or is this then bringing Monta too close the the homage realm? Me personally I would be all over a batman Skyquest and it's not like Rolex are the only brand to release those colours, however I don't know if Monta would want to go down that road.

Anyway it's not a huge issue right now as it will take a while to build up the watch piggybank again and if I am still undecided that Oceanking is also calling my name.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Dogs857 said:


> This seems to be the main Monta thread in here so please forgive this post if it is in the wrong spot.
> 
> After a two year search for a watch that really spoke to me, and going to see Oris and Tudor and Tag etc I found Monta on here and really like what they are doing. I have gone to buy a Skyquest a few times now and always hesitated. Something about the bezel just puts me off a little, or maybe it's not just the bezel maybe it's just because it's all black. The steel one looks better but I am not a fan of that blue, and I also dislike gilt dials. I decided to put off this decision and instead I have an opaline Atlas on the way and have organised to buy a black Triumph as well.
> 
> ...


I doubt a two-tone ceramic bezel is something you'll see from Monta anytime soon. Monta is still a young company that's introduced new models and updates at a very incremental pace, most of which have relied heavily on their existing designs (that's not a criticism, by the way). Even if they could get it done I'm sure it would add considerable expense to the watch. I can see them introducing a new color for the bezel without much difficulty, though.

What I'd really like from them (and they know because I bug them all the time about it) it s polar Oceanking. White dial, black lacquer markers and hands.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A white Oceanking with contrasting markers would be


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

You both just described the EXACT CW watch that I am looking into!





C60 Trident Pro 600 | Christopher Ward


A diving watch worn, used and respected around the world. A timing instrument designed for the deep – that can be worn anywhere. A watch made of marine-grade stainless steel with a self-winding Swiss movement that means it’ll never need a battery. Perfect for every wrist, suitable for every...




www.christopherward.com




I really would like a dark, racing green CW (maybe with a matching bezel insert or a black one).
And there just isn't one! But there is a beautiful Oris Aquis Green, I just tried on at the AD .
Frustrating that brands don't always make the models we would like to see/buy. But there are options.


ChronoB said:


> What I'd really like from them (and they know because I bug them all the time about it) it s polar Oceanking. White dial, black lacquer markers and hands.





boatswain said:


> A white Oceanking with contrasting markers would be


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

boatswain said:


> A white Oceanking with contrasting markers would be


Darn right! I've mentioned it to them several times, but they've never indicated if its something they are working on, or would consider working on.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

I know I'm really late for this, and I have not read through the 3000 posts on this topic, but wouldn't making the GMT hand shorter be the easiest way to get around the bent hand issue?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

CLP said:


> I know I'm really late for this, and I have not read through the 3000 posts on this topic, but wouldn't making the GMT hand shorter be the easiest way to get around the bent hand issue?


I don't think they consider it an issue. I think it's a feature they prefer.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

sluggerx5 said:


> I think Monta has been trying to align the price increase with the release of a new model and the new website. Within the last week on instagram Monta was saying they are very close to releasing the new site so I think it's all coming very soon. I heard a podcast earlier this year with Justin and he said they were planning on the price increase earlier in the year, but didn't want to hit their customers with it right in the middle of the COVID lockdown and financial struggles people were going through.


Is there any hint of what the new model might be?

I've been hoping for an updated version of the Triumph with all applied indices, and I recall talk of that 12 months ago.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

jon_huskisson said:


> Is there any hint of what the new model might be?
> 
> I've been hoping for an updated version of the Triumph with all applied indices, and I recall talk of that 12 months ago.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


The just did a minor update with the triumph by adding the slightly thicker atlas bezel. Not sure they'd do another change so soon after that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Don't ask any questions, just buy it.

Amazon.com: 20mm/21mm Rubber Watchband Strap w/Tang Buckle Fit for Rolex GMT Yatch Master 16622 Watches: Clothing


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

bjn74 said:


> The just did a minor update with the triumph by adding the slightly thicker atlas bezel. Not sure they'd do another change so soon after that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They talked about that after Basel 2019, but since then have said they won't make any major changes anytime soon. The Triumph was their best seller, so they have the opinion of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"

Edit: meant to quote the previous post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Don't ask any questions, just buy it.
> 
> Amazon.com: 20mm/21mm Rubber Watchband Strap w/Tang Buckle Fit for Rolex GMT Yatch Master 16622 Watches: Clothing


That does look great


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

bjn74 said:


> The just did a minor update with the triumph by adding the slightly thicker atlas bezel. Not sure they'd do another change so soon after that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

That's a shame. Seems like applied indices would be an easy change that would please a lot of people.

Guess I'll wait to see what the new model is.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Had a bit of a play in photoshop tonight.

I'm not that great at this kind of thing but if Monta made this I would be putting my money down. I fugured a coke would be the way to go because they already use red and nobody is doing ceramic coke at the moment (that I can think of anyway).

What do you think??


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Dogs857 said:


> Had a bit of a play in photoshop tonight.
> 
> I'm not that great at this kind of thing but if Monta made this I would be putting my money down. I fugured a coke would be the way to go because they already use red and nobody is doing ceramic coke at the moment (that I can think of anyway).
> 
> ...


Nicely done. Would be fantastic addition to their lineup.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Make that 40mm and I’m buying now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

atlbbqguy said:


> Make that 40mm and I'm buying now!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, the Skyquest is already 40.7mm, and that is at the bezel. I measured the case at 40mm on the nose (technically this was my measurement for my old Oceanking, but the dimensions should be identical)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

And....the blue is out of stock. Bummer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dogs857 said:


> Had a bit of a play in photoshop tonight.
> 
> I'm not that great at this kind of thing but if Monta made this I would be putting my money down. I fugured a coke would be the way to go because they already use red and nobody is doing ceramic coke at the moment (that I can think of anyway).
> 
> ...


That looks really great


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Monta just posted this on Instagram. Thinking new website or something else?


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

cdonald said:


> Monta just posted this on Instagram. Thinking new website or something else?


New website being launched. Actual product photos instead of renders for all products too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

cdonald said:


> Monta just posted this on Instagram. Thinking new website or something else?


Could it be the supposed price increase as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Dogs857 said:


> Had a bit of a play in photoshop tonight.
> 
> I'm not that great at this kind of thing but if Monta made this I would be putting my money down. I fugured a coke would be the way to go because they already use red and nobody is doing ceramic coke at the moment (that I can think of anyway).
> 
> ...


Not really a fan to be honest. I think this would move the brand closer to homage territory when they should be carving out their own aesthetic.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

gdfan75 said:


> Could it be the supposed price increase as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so if i wanted to buy something before the price hike, should i take the plunge this weekend?


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

I don’t think a price hike would be announced with so much relevance...


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> I don't think a price hike would be announced with so much relevance...


I think the idea is that the hype is for the new website, but with the new website will come price increases

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Not really a fan to be honest. I think this would move the brand closer to homage territory when they should be carving out their own aesthetic.


Yeah, and they seem pretty intent on doing their own thing so I don't think it will ever happen. It's fun to play though.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Wow I just got a reply from Monta, those blokes are really good at this.
Confirmation is in, they looked into two tone bezels but found it too hard to colour match properly and also wanted to forge their own identity and thought it would be a bit too homage. 

You have to respect that.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Dogs857 said:


> Wow I just got a reply from Monta, those blokes are really good at this.
> Confirmation is in, they looked into two tone bezels but found it too hard to colour match properly and also wanted to forge their own identity and thought it would be a bit too homage.
> 
> You have to respect that.


It's cool that you mentioned the reply from them. I've asked them multiple questions on IG and they responded so quickly. It's definitely part of the product and I think you're right. They got that part of it spot on. I'm excited to see how them evolve. It's fun to be with them so early on. I missed the very beginning but I've already seen so much growth with including the half links and adjustable bracelets on all models. I hope they keep their steadfast loyalty to what they've started.


----------



## Reignstorm (Mar 2, 2019)

cdonald said:


> Monta just posted this on Instagram. Thinking new website or something else?


I think it's an applied logo on the dial along with a price increase.


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

Reignstorm said:


> I think it's an applied logo on the dial along with a price increase.


...messaged MONTA and I quote:

"No changes to existing models....??"


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Not really a fan to be honest. I think this would move the brand closer to homage territory when they should be carving out their own aesthetic.


I kind of disagree since the coke bezel doesn't belong to one watch its not, and the rest of the watch is unique.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> ...messaged MONTA and I quote:
> 
> "No changes to existing models...."


Applied logo on the OK....3

So technically not an existing model


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

Does the OK say 304m on the dial and 300m on the case back? I’ve just noticed that...


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> Does the OK say 304m on the dial and 300m on the case back? I've just noticed that...


Indeed it does. Just confirmed on my OK.


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> Indeed it does. Just confirmed on my OK.


I know it's a bit nitpicking but it would be nicer if everything was the same. Swiss made exhales precision even on details like this.

(and the number 4 is considered very unlucky in a big part of the world - Asia)


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

looks like a new model, i guess?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Must be. 

Fixed bezel. I suppose not an updated triumph as they’ve just done that and they already have 2 GMTs


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

Scofield8 said:


> looks like a new model, i guess?


New website and higher prices - just as the customers have been demanding.

Would buy a 42mm OK in an instant, though. As well as a less busy Skyquest.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gotta be an iteration of something already existing. Either way these tease events are always a little silly imo. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

The two teasers are "sometimes the smallest change makes the biggest difference" and something that has obviously been requested.

My money is on Triumph with applied indices.


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

Dogs857 said:


> The two teasers are "sometimes the smallest change makes the biggest difference" and something that has obviously been requested.
> 
> My money is on Triumph with applied indices.


Triumph needs applied indices for sure.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Looks like they're hiding something there. Chrono pushers?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Gotta be an iteration of something already existing. Either way these tease events are always a little silly imo.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It doesn't make sense for them to make a change to the triumph so recently to then change it again.

Would not create good will for customers with the people that just purchased the recent release.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Maybe it is a Triumph in the Oceanking size?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

househalfman said:


> Looks like they're hiding something there. Chrono pushers?


You make a good point about them hiding the midcase. I don't think it is a chrono though. When I visited them in February Justin already mentioned that they were working on a new model, but he was said that they had no plans for a chronograph anytime soon. He said that they just couldn't find a movement they were happy with.

Maybe they want to hide whatever crown guards or lack of crown guards are on the model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

badgerracer said:


> You make a good point about them hiding the midcase. I don't think it is a chrono though. When I visited them in February Justin already mentioned that they were working on a new model, but he was said that they had no plans for a chronograph anytime soon. He said that they just couldn't find a movement they were happy with.
> 
> Maybe they want to hide whatever crown guards or lack of crown guards are on the model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you read the comments on their IG, so far they've confirmed that it's going to be a desk clock


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

In one of their interviews with Patrick they said last summer they were starting the design process of a watch inspired by the sea but that is not a diver. It would be nice to see a new website together with the pre-order.


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

Monta Watch Interview


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Looking at the thickness vs bezel width in the picture they posted, and comparing to similar shots of the Triumph, this looks looks to me to be another very thin watch (so definitely not a chrono) in a slightly larger case diameter of maybe 41mm. 
That would make sense. Personally I prefer my watches under 40mm, but I could see them wanting to break away from being typecast as catering only to smaller watch tastes.
It's not that hard to imagine something with the established Monta DNA sized up a bit to compete in the full sized steel sports watch space with the likes of the 41mm Aquaterra / Zenith Defy Classic / IWC Ingenieur....


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Latest update









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

bjn74 said:


> Latest update
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200817/0cd472f82653d7ce234e56fd5c3f3a76.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Interest piqued. I'll def. be keeping an eye on insta and here tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

bjn74 said:


> Latest update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Alabama, what did they do!?
I can't believe it. I have to tune in on IG live for the revealing.
Oddly enough, personally, I'm looking forward to the website relaunch/update most. I think it's surely in need.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

New hands!


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

boatswain said:


> New hands!


And new 12 o'clock index

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Could be a very different look for this one compared to the cohesive look they have through the lineup so far.

Not a bad thing.

Curious to see what emerges


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Could be a very different look for this one compared to the cohesive look they have through the lineup so far.
> 
> Not a bad thing.
> 
> Curious to see what emerges


It's called the noble. 38.5mm case. Same as triumph and atlas. Was hoping for something different. Oh well.

New website is live and price hike is in effect.









Monta Noble, Blue Dial


Dial Color: Blue dégradéMovement: Caliber M-22Water Resistance: 150 M - 500 FTCase Size: 38.5 mm Includes: Quick-adjust clasp



montawatch.com


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey, Monta has heard you & you will be happy ! This is a classic Triumph with applied indexes, named the "Noble" !








Monta Noble, Opalin Silver Dial


Dial Color: Opalin SilverMovement: Caliber M-22Water Resistance: 150 M - 500 FTCase Size: 38.5 mm Includes: Quick-adjust clasp



montawatch.com


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

Appears you can no longer buy an Oceanking on a rubber strap. That’s a shame, IMO.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

All up I quite like the Noble. It's just that little bit dressier to be its own watch.
Of the two versions that blue is the winner, and I am not a huge fan of blue watches. 

Don't think I will be pre-ordering as I have other commitments, but will keep this in mind for the future.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

ah shoot, i didn't get my order in on time before price hike


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Huh, I recently purchased the Atlas not because it's a GMT but because I wanted applied indices. Good thing I prefer the Atlas' handset and pop of color to this new offering.

This new model looks anodyne to me, which is an issue for a company whose designs lean towards the vanilla. It's like a microbrand take on the Tissot Gentleman, although I'm sure the finishing and build will be up to Monta's usual high standards.

_EDIT: maybe I'll warm up to the design as I take in the details. I just noticed it has a fumé dial. _


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Politiceaux said:


> Appears you can no longer buy an Oceanking on a rubber strap. That's a shame, IMO.


It looks like everything is bracelet only with other straps an add on.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

It is about a new model - Noble - now in preorder.






Collections


MONTA is a recasted tribute to the tool, military and dive watches released in the 1950s & 60's. Utilizing only Swiss movements and Swiss manufacturers.



montawatch.com


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Would love to see the noble silver with applied Arabic numbers and I would be head over heels. I like them as is too. I also think $2150 is starting to get into pretty steep waters.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> _I just noticed it has a fumé dial. _


The more I look at that blue dial the more I like it.

I am also noticing a lot more of the little details. The indices are all the same size and more bullet shaped at the tip to match the new hands. The 12 marker is the same trapezoid but with two strips of lume instead of the full fill. The hands extend back past the central mount. There is no lume on the seconds hand. The date window is coloured blue (on the blue dial anyway, I haven't been staring at the opaline photos), there is no Nobel written on the dial instead we get the "self-winding" text.

I like it a lot.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the Noble by wish it was 40-42


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Didn't notice until I read it in Monta comments that the bezel is polished too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Worn and wound has a hands on too with some great photos of the blue dial. I was a bit underwhelmed when I checked the Monta website, but the more photos I’m seeing the more I like it. Especially the blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Another good photo from Instagram showing the noble side by side with the triumph. It does look more refined. I like the updated font style and sizing on the dial too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

bjn74 said:


> Another good photo from Instagram showing the noble side by side with the triumph. It does look more refined. I like the updated font style and sizing on the dial too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly looks more refined than the Triumph. The Triumph needs an overhaul, IMO.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I dig the white dial and applied indices Right on.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's a beauty blue


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

While I like the polished bezel... it looks kind of boring to me. I do like the fading of the blue but the dial seems too open and bare now (the new small logo not helping). The date window stands out too much and no longer matches the 12 marker. I would still go for the Triumph as the blue on that is just stunning and it's real original. The Noble reminds me too much of Oris.


----------



## HotlineBirdman (Sep 15, 2016)

The Noble is nice, but not my cup of tea. I guess if you want an alternative to the Aqua Terra or Oyster Perpetual, this would fit into that nicely.

I'd rather they do something a bit more avant-garde, they tend to play it pretty safe. I'd like to see an integrated bracelet, or a polygon case, or something else, just something a bit daring.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Devarika Woulf said:


> While I like the polished bezel... it looks kind of boring to me. I do like the fading of the blue but the dial seems too open and bare now (the new small logo not helping). The date window stands out too much and no longer matches the 12 marker. I would still go for the Triumph as the blue on that is just stunning and it's real original. The Noble reminds me too much of Oris.


I actually think the new smaller indices play better with the date window. I've always found the date window and mini index at 6 to look a little off on the other Montas. The 6 o-clock pip should have been wider.

This is exactly the kind of watch I hoped Monta would put out. Sadly, until they either shorten or add more curvature to their fold-over arms on their deployant, I fear their bracelet won't really fit correctly on my wrist and I'm not willing to gamble their restocking fee to try it and find out it doesn't fit.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

HotlineBirdman said:


> The Noble is nice, but not my cup of tea. I guess if you want an alternative to the Aqua Terra or Oyster Perpetual, this would fit into that nicely.
> 
> I'd rather they do something a bit more avant-garde, they tend to play it pretty safe. I'd like to see an integrated bracelet, or a polygon case, or something else, just something a bit daring.


I wouldn't expect anything like that from Monta.

They are following the Rolex/Tudor playbook with a little more flair.

OK = sub
Triumph = exp1
Noble = OP
Skyquest = gmt master
Atlas = exp2

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

MX793 said:


> I actually think the new smaller indices play better with the date window. I've always found the date window and mini index at 6 to look a little off on the other Montas. The 6 o-clock pip should have been wider.
> 
> This is exactly the kind of watch I hoped Monta would put out. Sadly, until they either shorten or add more curvature to their fold-over arms on their deployant, I fear their bracelet won't really fit correctly on my wrist and I'm not willing to gamble their restocking fee to try it and find out it doesn't fit.


what is your wrist size? i'm at 6.25" and have the same concern


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

White dial is pretty much dope.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

bjn74 said:


> Another good photo from Instagram showing the noble side by side with the triumph. It does look more refined. I like the updated font style and sizing on the dial too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was looking for in comparison between the Triumph and the new Noble. Thank you!

That said, the Noble looks cleaner in terms of the dial and I like the blue better on the Noble as well.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Scofield8 said:


> what is your wrist size? i'm at 6.25" and have the same concern


6.5"


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

MX793 said:


> 6.5"


I have a 6.5 wrist as well, sold my Oceanking because of the clasp. I emailed Justin this morning to see if the clasp is shorter on the Noble, I assume so?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

dorningarts said:


> I have a 6.5 wrist as well, sold my Oceanking because of the clasp. I emailed Justin this morning to see if the clasp is shorter on the Noble, I assume so?


The question has been asked and answered before. The shell is shorter than the OK (smaller range of adjustment), but the folding arms are the same length for all Monta clasps. For those of us with smaller wrists, that means you get a weird kink or protrusion on the underside of the wrist because the arms prevent the bracelet from contouring the wrist.


----------



## HotlineBirdman (Sep 15, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> I wouldn't expect anything like that from Monta.
> 
> They are following the Rolex/Tudor playbook with a little more flair.
> 
> ...


If that's the case, I'll probably be interested when their Daytona inspired piece eventually hits the market.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

HotlineBirdman said:


> The Noble is nice, but not my cup of tea. I guess if you want an alternative to the Aqua Terra or Oyster Perpetual, this would fit into that nicely.
> 
> I'd rather they do something a bit more avant-garde, they tend to play it pretty safe. I'd like to see an integrated bracelet, or a polygon case, or something else, just something a bit daring.


I immediately thought of this as an Aqua Terra alternative, which is absolutely fine in my book.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> Another good photo from Instagram showing the noble side by side with the triumph. It does look more refined. I like the updated font style and sizing on the dial too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does looks more refined and has a "simpler" look that lends itself better to dressier wear. 
The dial of the Triumph is very condensed the way makers are setup and with the numerals. It's busy, i felt it was too cluttered for my taste as much as i liked the watch. The new dial layout and makers open up the dial. It's clean and uncluttered. It also helps to make it appear larger overall.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

A jubilee-style bracelet on the Noble would be


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd like to see a variant based on the OK case and with a small splash of color, just a small accent as it may be a bit bland after a while? I also like the crown guard as it hides the crown which i always thought stood out on my Triumph as not belonging. 
I also would prefer a brushed bezel. I don't like the smudges and scratches on polished bezels I've owned. 
That said I'm playing picky and just mentioning what I'd like to see. But the blue Noble is a winner


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

The Noble seems like a very smart move from Monta.

No need to reinvent a new case when the Triumph case is so well liked, and they've addressed some people's gripes with the Triumph dial (the mixture of indices and numeral sizes) to create a model with a much cleaner, dressier look that will appeal to folks looking for a work watch.

I wouldn't say it's an exciting looking watch, but I think people are drawn to Monta for the quality of finishing, not ground breaking designs. I think it's a great addition to their line-up.

I think the blue degrade dial looks terrific, and if I wasn't well stocked for blue dial watches I'd be all over it.

I wonder what the chances of other colorways are? I'd love to see a grey-charcoal degrade dial version. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## HotlineBirdman (Sep 15, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> The Noble seems like a very smart move from Monta.
> 
> No need to reinvent a new case when the Triumph case is so well liked, and they've addressed some people's gripes with the Triumph dial (the mixture of indices and numeral sizes) to create a model with a much cleaner, dressier look that will appeal to folks looking for a work watch.
> 
> ...


Charcoal degrade would be really nice, it'd be more enticing to me for sure.

I'm keen to see a chronograph or bi-compax with a steel bezel and the Monta blue colour, could be a great piece. Eventually they'll get to that chrono, I assume


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For the Noble, the charcoal degrade dial would be nearly an automatic buy for me.


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

From everyone’s experience is it that bad to wear a Monta watch bracelet on a 6 1/2 in wrist? Seem to be a trend of comments complaining about the clasp...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd also love to see a charcoal grey


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

HotlineBirdman said:


> Charcoal degrade would be really nice, it'd be more enticing to me for sure.
> 
> I'm keen to see a chronograph or bi-compax with a steel bezel and the Monta blue colour, could be a great piece. Eventually they'll get to that chrono, I assume





Tanjecterly said:


> For the Noble, the charcoal degrade dial would be nearly an automatic buy for me.





boatswain said:


> I'd also love to see a charcoal grey


Let's hope they follow WUS and make this happen!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> Let's hope they follow WUS and make this happen!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


 They follow us here at WUS.

Whether they listen-- well that's up to them.

Red dialed Monta anyone?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> From everyone's experience is it that bad to wear a Monta watch bracelet on a 6 1/2 in wrist? Seem to be a trend of comments complaining about the clasp...


I think it has to do with wrist shape as much as size. My wrist is nearly 7.75 inches and I get a small kink in the bracelet of my Atlas due to the clasp design. It's not enough to put me off the watch but it's noticable when I look for it.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

jon_huskisson said:


> Let's hope they follow WUS and make this happen!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


4+ to the Charcoal grey idea.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm liking the noble the more I see it.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

bjn74 said:


> Another good photo from Instagram showing the noble side by side with the triumph. It does look more refined. I like the updated font style and sizing on the dial too.


Yup I'am in for the smaller size Monta logo. 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

MX793 said:


> The question has been asked and answered before. The shell is shorter than the OK (smaller range of adjustment), but the folding arms are the same length for all Monta clasps. For those of us with smaller wrists, that means you get a weird kink or protrusion on the underside of the wrist because the arms prevent the bracelet from contouring the wrist.


Actually I never had that problem with kinking, it was simply too long and flat. I did get an email from Justin, he confirmed what you said about the folding arms. He has the same size wrist as I do and says it fits him like a dream


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

dorningarts said:


> ...Justin, he confirmed what you said about the folding arms. He has the same size wrist as I do and says it fits him like a dream


Well, that's all that matters in the end, right?


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Well, that's all that matters in the end, right?


Yes, that is all that matters


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

MX793 said:


> I actually think the new smaller indices play better with the date window. I've always found the date window and mini index at 6 to look a little off on the other Montas. The 6 o-clock pip should have been wider.
> 
> This is exactly the kind of watch I hoped Monta would put out. Sadly, until they either shorten or add more curvature to their fold-over arms on their deployant, I fear their bracelet won't really fit correctly on my wrist and I'm not willing to gamble their restocking fee to try it and find out it doesn't fit.


Monta often does meet ups im sure you could email or ping their Instagram to see where they will be next(Longshot) . They seem to be very receptive. Or maybe a member of wus that lives close would let you try it on, I certainly would.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Monta often does meet ups im sure you could email or ping their Instagram to see where they will be next(Longshot) . They seem to be very receptive. Or maybe a member of wus that lives close would let you try it on, I certainly would.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'm not near any major cities. The closest I've ever seen them come is NYC, which is a several hour drive away from me (and an expensive place to get a hotel). More than I'm willing to travel just to try on a watch, not even considering the COVID situation.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

dorningarts said:


> Actually I never had that problem with kinking, it was simply too long and flat. I did get an email from Justin, he confirmed what you said about the folding arms. He has the same size wrist as I do and says it fits him like a dream


"Kink" may not be the right word. 
Basically, this:
(described)




and this (shown on wrist)





Note: the reviewer in the video has a 6.75" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love details so I spent some time staring at the old and new logo. 

At first I thought I preferred the new logo and I think that would be my preference as it stands alone.

As far as how it looks on a watch I think I would need to see it in hand to really say which I prefer as it can be too hard to tell without proper scale and perspective.

Either way, it's neat to see Monta refining things as minutely as their logo shape.


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

MX793 said:


> "Kink" may not be the right word.
> Basically, this:
> (described)
> 
> ...


This is appalling on a bracelet that is stated as being one of the most comfortable around the market. Does this issue still persist on newer models with the clasp arm protruding and pushing the links? This design needs a step up...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> This is appalling on a bracelet that is stated as being one of the most comfortable around the market. Does this issue still persist on newer models with the clasp arm protruding and pushing the links? This design needs a step up...


The design of the arms hasn't changed.

This is only an issue if you have a smaller than average wrist. If your wrist is 7" or larger, the bracelet will contour the wrist smoothly.


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

MX793 said:


> The design of the arms hasn't changed.
> 
> This is only an issue if you have a smaller than average wrist. If your wrist is 7" or larger, the bracelet will contour the wrist smoothly.


I checked "Just One More Watch" Monta OceanKing review on youtube and he has the same problem with a 7" wrist. I guess it's a hit or miss kind of deal depending on your wrist shape...


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> I checked "Just One More Watch" Monta OceanKing review on youtube and he has the same problem with a 7" wrist. I guess it's a hit or miss kind of deal depending on your wrist shape...


Seems that way

I have 6.5 inch flat wrist had zero issue with how the bracelet wears


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

7in wrist here and this is how the bracelet fits. I think Justin of Monta has a 6.5 in wrist. The bracelet has always felt perfect to me, honestly it's incredible and on par with my Breitling quality wise.












































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I think I have mentioned this before, but the issue isn't really the length of the swing arm, it is how flat it is. The swing arm on my Ginault is the same size as that of my Oceanking clasp, but the Ginault has so much more curve to it. Because of that it is so much more comfortable. The individual links are also curved on the Ginault, which I think makes it even more comfortable than the Monta's fully articulating system IMO. If one of them could make a bracelet with the articulation and the female end link design of the Monta but with the curvature of the Ginault bracelet/clasp it would be world class










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

On my side, I find Ginault's bracelet less comfortable than Monta's.
I think it depends on wrist shape. I have quite a flat 6.75 wrist.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

badgerracer said:


> I think I have mentioned this before, but the issue isn't really the length of the swing arm, it is how flat it is. The swing arm on my Ginault is the same size as that of my Oceanking clasp, but the Ginault has so much more curve to it. Because of that it is so much more comfortable. The individual links are also curved on the Ginault, which I think makes it even more comfortable than the Monta's fully articulating system IMO. If one of them could make a bracelet with the articulation and the female end link design of the Monta but with the curvature of the Ginault bracelet/clasp it would be world class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Ginault, and used to own the Oceanking, I agree with you. I sold the Monta because the clasp was long, but more importantly too straight as you have said. The Ginault fits fabulously, too bad it is a homage , I am selling it. I want the Noble, but the bracelet does make me nervous


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Current duo


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Current duo
> View attachment 15409200


I got a feeling it's going to be oceanking and noble very soon.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The more i see this one 
The more i love it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The more i see this one
> The more i love it


It's a handsome piece for sure.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

boatswain said:


> It's a handsome piece for sure.


It will be my first Monta. Can't wait!

Sent from my kukui using Tapatalk


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> The more i see this one
> The more i love it


That does look much nicer than the website photos. Monta seems to be as skilled as Omega in making the watches look less appealing on their website than IRL. Bizarre.

Really wish it was in at least a 40mm case for those of us with larger wrists.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Politiceaux said:


> That does look much nicer than the website photos. Monta seems to be as skilled as Omega in making the watches look less appealing on their website than IRL. Bizarre.
> 
> Really wish it was in at least a 40mm case for those of us with larger wrists.


you know that's what I used to think too. But once I got a watch that looked like a Rolex Expl 1 I realized that 39mm is the correct case size. Bigger will make this style of watch look unappealing. There's no logical explanation for this - you just need to have one your wrist & I think you will conclude the same.


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

bombaywalla said:


> you know that's what I used to think too. But once I got a watch that looked like a Rolex Expl 1 I realized that 39mm is the correct case size. Bigger will make this style of watch look unappealing. There's no logical explanation for this - you just need to have one your wrist & I think you will conclude the same.


I understand your viewpoint, certainly. I have and have had some in this style but under 40mm doesn't work for me. I'm 6'2", large framed, and have ~7 3/4" wrists.

It's certainly a nice looking watch, it just doesn't work on my particular wrist.

For example, I love my Omega AT 8900 41mm, but it would look better on me if it were a bit larger lug to lug.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

I wish Monta would make no-date versions, especially of the Noble.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Avo said:


> I wish Monta would make no-date versions, especially of the Noble.


I think the market for no date watches is smaller than we think. Generally when I get a no date I miss having the date

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Avo said:


> I wish Monta would make no-date versions, especially of the Noble.


There are no-date versions of the Ocean King.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Was wearing this...










Then switched to this...


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> I think the market for no date watches is smaller than we think. Generally when I get a no date I miss having the date


The time-only Oceankings were limited but are still around so I think you may be right. The look works well on a fun diver but for an everyday dress-type watch like the Noble most people will need the date.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Devarika Woulf said:


> The time-only Oceankings were limited but are still around so I think you may be right. The look works well on a fun diver but for an everyday dress-type watch like the Noble most people will need the date.


And yet somehow Rolex manages to sell a lot of OPs ...


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> I think the market for no date watches is smaller than we think.


It's a small market, but I'm one of the people in it &#8230; On the plus side, this has saved me from buying about a zillion watches ...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Devarika Woulf said:


> The time-only Oceankings were limited but are still around so I think you may be right. The look works well on a fun diver but for an everyday dress-type watch like the Noble most people will need the date.


There are still a few left...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Avo said:


> And yet somehow Rolex manages to sell a lot of OPs ...


How do OP, or no-date Sub sales, compare to Datejust and Sub date models?


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

From personal experience, I've worn a no date watch exclusively for the last 2 years and I still check it for the date almost daily out of habit.
I don't think I would buy another no date watch, even for a dress one.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

badgerracer said:


> Now I am really debating picking one of these up to use for my Atlas and my Ginault. Anyone have experience with these? How do they compare to the Monta straps (recognizing that they are 20% of the cost)
> 
> EDIT: I couldn't find any reviews for the rubber straps online (lots on their natos though) and I decided to just go for it. For $45 I can take a gamble
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever get the rubber in from Cincy? Curious to hear about it's quality.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Ever get the rubber in from Cincy? Curious to hear about it's quality.


Sorry, I forgot to report back on this. Yes it came in and it feels very comfortable, and the fit to the case is very good. I haven't worn it much since I have gotten two watches in the last two weeks (bad time for my watch fund), but so far I am happy with the purchase.

I only held a Monta/Everest strap for a couple minutes, but from my memory the Monta was slightly more flexible and it had a better cutout underneath to get airflow. But I would find it hard to justify spending 5 times as much for the Monta strap since I keep my watches on bracelet 80% of the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekingwolf (Jul 31, 2020)

badgerracer said:


> Sorry, I forgot to report back on this. Yes it came in and it feels very comfortable, and the fit to the case is very good. I haven't worn it much since I have gotten two watches in the last two weeks (bad time for my watch fund), but so far I am happy with the purchase.
> 
> I only held a Monta/Everest strap for a couple minutes, but from my memory the Monta was slightly more flexible and it had a better cutout underneath to get airflow. But I would find it hard to justify spending 5 times as much for the Monta strap since I keep my watches on bracelet 80% of the time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also got the Cincy and it does fit good but the $16 one that another poster had a link to on Amazon is the same thing. I got both just to check and they are the same, down to how they smell. I cant speak for how good they are compared to the Monta one but the Cincy one and the $16 are the same damn thing. Kinda feel ripped off after paying $40+ for the Cincy one. Unless you really just want to pay more for no reason get the $16 amazon one.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

* Ahem


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Don't ask any questions, just buy it.
> 
> Amazon.com: 20mm/21mm Rubber Watchband Strap w/Tang Buckle Fit for Rolex GMT Yatch Master 16622 Watches: Clothing


I ordered based on your pictures but haven't been able to install with provided spring bars.

Did you use curved spring bars or were you able to use the ones that came with the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

lestorfreemon said:


> I ordered based on your pictures but haven't been able to install with provided spring bars.
> 
> Did you use curved spring bars or were you able to use the ones that came with the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have to wiggle them in a little bit, one of the straps more than the other, but I use the spring bars they came with. Curved spring bars might not be a bad idea though.

I bought another one so let's see if I'll have any issues with that one.


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

househalfman said:


> I do have to wiggle them in a little bit, one of the straps more than the other, but I use the spring bars they came with. Curved spring bars might not be a bad idea though.
> 
> I bought another one so let's see if I'll have any issues with that one.


Thanks for the the reply. I'll give it another shot when I have some time.

Let me know how the other strap works out for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Simply the perfect size for me...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

lestorfreemon said:


> Thanks for the the reply. I'll give it another shot when I have some time.
> 
> Let me know how the other strap works out for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 2nd strap didn't come with spring bars  but still fits like the 1st one.










I gotta say though that both straps fit much better on the triumph (i.e. pretty much perfectly) due to the shorter lug to lug.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

...and because I'm already here, might as well post more pics of the Triumph...


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

Anyone knows the size of the screw head on the Monta bracelet? I want to buy a good screwdriver to handle these. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> Anyone knows the size of the screw head on the Monta bracelet? I want to buy a good screwdriver to handle these. Thanks in advance.











Moody Tools 51-1524 Chromium Vanadium Steel Slotted Screwdriver, 1.4mm Blade Length: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement


Moody Tools 51-1524 Chromium Vanadium Steel Slotted Screwdriver, 1.4mm Blade Length: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com





or you could go the Everest route, they have them on their site too. Enjoy.
I vouch for the Moody Tools.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> Moody Tools 51-1524 Chromium Vanadium Steel Slotted Screwdriver, 1.4mm Blade Length: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Moody Tools 51-1524 Chromium Vanadium Steel Slotted Screwdriver, 1.4mm Blade Length: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement
> ...


This is correct, you want 1.40mm. The moody are supposedly good. I got a horotec one from esslinger and it seems to be excellent. Of course, bergeon would be top notch as well.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> This is correct, you want 1.40mm. The moody are supposedly good. I got a horotec one from esslinger and it seems to be excellent. Of course, bergeon would be top notch as well.


Thanks guys!

Which horotec set did you get from esslinger?


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Which horotec set did you get from esslinger?


This is the one I got:









Horotec Watchmakers Screwdrivers with Spare Blades CLEARANCE


These Swiss made screwdrivers may be the best available today. Stainless steel body. Sizes .50 to 3.0




www.esslinger.com


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> This is the one I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect that's exactly what I was looking at also. Thanks!


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

I have a feeling Rolex is copying Monta Oceanking sizes with their latest releases. Gladly they didn’t nail it at all. 😂

Monta OK just became even more amazing than it was!


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

Guys what do you think...should I try some scotchbrite and buff it in the same direction as the brushing? It's not very deep scratch...

I usually just get small scratches but this one is annoying...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> Guys what do you think...should I try some scotchbrite and buff it in the same direction as the brushing? It's not very deep scratch...
> 
> I usually just get small scratches but this one is annoying...
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15433535"]15433535[/ATTACH]


Been there.

With a clasp, I usually say, eh, it's down under, and it's just going to keep getting rescratched anyway, so might as well slightly change the finish to something I can touch up myself with scotch brite or sandpaper, in spots where I can easily tape off polished sections to avoid (as looks to be your case).

That said, my rebrushing jobs ain't stock very close up or in certain lighting.

So the professional route is an option.

I once used Watch Polishing and Refinishing | Watch Polishing, Rebrushing, Repair - Home for a somewhat more complicated set of issues for rebrushing. They were slow but pleasant to chat with and I was satisfied with their advising on how I might proceed. We ended up going for a very cheap set of solutions since it was a pretty tool-y affordable range diver, vs. some fancier stuff they were capable of but only worth the money for luxury pieces-which you're kind of in the middle with with an OK2 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I now the first one sucks. But i would wait and brush it out later once a lot of scratches build up.


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

Maybe I’ll try the professional route. I’m ok with the daily wear and tear and small scratches but this one is really sticking out like a sore thumb 😂


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

Fortunately the dial is a stunner so it keeps me distracted from the small daily wear scratches ?

Go Monta! ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> Fortunately the dial is a stunner so it keeps me distracted from the small daily wear scratches
> 
> Go Monta!
> 
> View attachment 15434907


I love the blue GMT hand


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> Guys what do you think...should I try some scotchbrite and buff it in the same direction as the brushing? It's not very deep scratch...
> 
> I usually just get small scratches but this one is annoying...
> 
> View attachment 15433535


It gives it character. I would leave it myself.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

Good people of the Monta owners fraternity!

From your ownership experience what would you like to see changed, improved or introduced on the Monta brand products in the foreseeable future?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> Good people of the Monta owners fraternity!
> 
> From your ownership experience what would you like to see changed, improved or introduced on the Monta brand products in the foreseeable future?


Ever so slight dome on the oceanking.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> Good people of the Monta owners fraternity!
> 
> From your ownership experience what would you like to see changed, improved or introduced on the Monta brand products in the foreseeable future?


decorated movements

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Coke GMT bezel, maybe change the vertical lines between the numbers to de-clutter the watch a bit as well.
Wet black dial available on the Atlas instead of the charcoal.

I am still not an owner yet technically as my Atlas is still in the post (2 months later) but those are my suggestions.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

More curved lower case profile

Fitted strap that drops down more

Grippier crown

I love a lot about the OK as is so I don't have much to pick on


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Ever so slight dome on the oceanking.


I do like the distortion effect domed glasses produce and it gives a vintage feel. I think Monta went for the flat option to reduce height and have a clear view of the dial and a compromise between a modern design.



Mr Auto said:


> decorated movements


I see a lot of people complaining about this. I think in the future they should invest in a chronometer certification and go the extra step of having more than a personalized rotor. I understand also that might require some added in-house watchmaker capacity to decorate the movement and perform quality control on a chronometer movement. Hopefully Monta will not stand still in time and in the future will use their profits to bring the brand towards this quality standard.



Dogs857 said:


> Coke GMT bezel, maybe change the vertical lines between the numbers to de-clutter the watch a bit as well.
> Wet black dial available on the Atlas instead of the charcoal.
> 
> I am still not an owner yet technically as my Atlas is still in the post (2 months later) but those are my suggestions.


Maybe in the future we will see more options. For now I believe they have a solid backbone to progress.



boatswain said:


> More curved lower case profile
> 
> Fitted strap that drops down more
> 
> ...


I really like how Monta watches feel on the wrist. I've only experienced the bracelet but I do understand what you are saying about the strap from what I've seen on various pictures. I have the same feeling about the crown but once more I believe it was a compromise between design and utility. Maybe in the future this will be improved without compromising the elegance of the crown.

---

I think it was a shame they removed the Nato strap from the package. From what I've heard these were good quality and complemented the watches very nicely. On top of that the beautiful Monta watch box looks incomplete with that strap compartment empty. The Nato strap should be standard on every Monta watch at this price point. Watch enthusiasts love goodies.

Also the instructions and paperwork in general inside the box looked very bland. No one reads it anyhow so this could be improved or simplified in the future. If there is an intent of having some kind of owners booklet it would be nice to have some reference/information about the patents.

Overall it's an amazing product. Improvements are always welcome and it's good to know Monta listens to their costumers.


----------



## Maruzen (Apr 7, 2018)

Double curved sapphire and redesigned crown without guards. Maybe shave one mm off the case size and lug to lug length, and as mentioned above, a more curved lower case profile.


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

Maruzen said:


> Double curved sapphire and redesigned crown without guards. Maybe shave one mm off the case size and lug to lug length, and as mentioned above, a more curved lower case profile.


Good points as previously stated. Maybe the case size of the OK and Skyquest provide their robustness and differentiate them from the slimmer and smaller Triumph, Atlas and upcoming Noble. Nonetheless there is always space for improvement in any case shape.

Also the clasp, which is very good already I must say, could have it's design slightly improved to conform better with wrist contour. One of the edges is pointy to facilitate opening but it also scratches the bracelet link, I've noticed this small scratch became a trademark of Monta bracelets, I see it on most of them.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The king today









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

A quick question about the rotating bezel models.

Is the bezel flat or slightly angled? It looks flat in most photos but occasionally I can see a little angle in it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dogs857 said:


> A quick question about the rotating bezel models.
> 
> Is the bezel flat or slightly angled? It looks flat in most photos but occasionally I can see a little angle in it.


It slopes up a bit.


----------



## Maruzen (Apr 7, 2018)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> Good points as previously stated. Maybe the case size of the OK and Skyquest provide their robustness and differentiate them from the slimmer and smaller Triumph, Atlas and upcoming Noble. Nonetheless there is always space for improvement in any case shape.
> 
> Also the clasp, which is very good already I must say, could have it's design slightly improved to conform better with wrist contour. One of the edges is pointy to facilitate opening but it also scratches the bracelet link, I've noticed this small scratch became a trademark of Monta bracelets, I see it on most of them.


I know that mark and I have to agree. There is a slight gap I can't overcome. Maybe a halflink would correct it, but haven't tried.

I hope Monta is taking notes?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Started with this...










...then went for a quick hike with this (which I thought came out OK)...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Started with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pair

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Started with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Monta double dip


----------



## miggztown (Sep 11, 2020)

Solid pair!


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Can someone please tell me how many links came on an original Oceanking bracelet pre-half link era? Much appreciated in advance.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> Can someone please tell me how many links came on an original Oceanking bracelet pre-half link era? Much appreciated in advance.


13 I believe.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> Good people of the Monta owners fraternity!
> 
> From your ownership experience what would you like to see changed, improved or introduced on the Monta brand products in the foreseeable future?


Pease provide an option for owners of the original Oceanking mark I, to be able to buy the new and improved bracelet









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Feels like Autumn over here.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

If anyone is interested in trading their standard black OK for my Gilt time only, let me know!


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Firstly thank you to those who answer my questions and apologies in advance.

I have an atlas, silver dial, which is lovely but I am coming to realise just not for me. I was considering having this and a triumph as a two watch collection but know deep down that I am really a one watch man. I've been wearing a Steinhart OVM (version 1) for the last 2 years and it's a fantastic watch, but I think I have become addicted to rotating bezels as I use it for everything.

So I have pivoted to looking for my one watch. The OVM actually fits the bill but I would rather have a ceramic bezel for the robustness over aluminium and all applied markers.

Now I am looking at Skyquest v Oceanking but have a questions for the gilt brigade. How legible are the markers in regular use? In a lot of photos that gold paint seems to just disappear but photos can often be deceiving. For the wet black Oceanking are the bezel makings engraved or flush with the rest of the bezel (nothing they are lume filled).

Thank you again for helping.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

I'll try to address your questions. Firstly in regards to the gilt. I've never had any issues reading the bezel (yes, I use it regularly). The black OK bezel pops many times more, (I own the gilt, stainless steel blue double lumed triangle @ 12, had the black and blue on blue). To reiterate, I've never had any issues with the markers on the gilt bezel and I"m particular. I sold the dated gilt to get the non dated bc I felt it was a touch off( to prove I'm finicky). The original blue OK (V2) had two lumed triangles at 12 (my IG or Monta_Watch_Club show this version clearly, I think it was wrong to not paint it (1)and now it comes painted so they listened it appears. But my version gets lost a bit in the right lighting. The black one I had was too poppy/flashy for me. Personally, currently I don't do or own a black diver. They feel ubiquitous to me and if I felt they had enough character I would own one. Anyhow back to the matter at wrist. The bezel marking as I feel them now by running my nail over them have a noticeable difference. By eye I don't see a drop where the lume was filled in (high quality it appears). The ceramic is smooth like glass or ceramic if you will but the markings are gritty so I assume there is no clear cut or protective coating on top. I am not an expert, just reporting what I have found. Sadly this is an issue with watches like Monta, difficult to get your hands on to check them out. Thus why I've had so many. If you're in NY let me know, you can check mine out if its feasible before taking the plunge. FYI there's an excellent condition one listed if you use watchrecon and go back a little ways. It doesn't read sold yet. Also if you'd like pictures I might be able to get some macros but no guarantees on when.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you for the reply.

I thought it might be as such, as photos rarely tell the whole tale. Without being able to actually see things the reliance on photos alone can be fraught with peril. I am also not looking at offloading the Atlas just yet, I did spend 40 odd years without a rotating bezel watch after all. It's not looking positive though as the dial is not speaking to me like the photos do either. I think white watches may be like blue or green watches for me, something I love the look of but can't live with, however 6 months or so on the wrist should really answer that question.

I appreciate as well the offer to view, however as I live in remote far North Queensland (Australia) I fear that my ability to travel to the states again will be a long time coming. Fun fact, it's a 2 hour plane ride to get to the nearest large town for me. If I wanted to handle a Rolex Submariner (providing you could find one in the shop of course) then that trip is about 3 1/2 hours in two legs and close to $2,500 return. As a result I am used to buying things to see how they go. Generally I will buy used and then if something really clicks with me sell that off and purchase a new one. This goes for pretty much everything related to my favourite hobbies.

This is all a bit hypothetical right now as COVID-19 took my job away and it appears I have way too much time on my hands to research watches. I've wanted an upgrade for a while and was so impressed by what I saw with Monta that I am all in and will just focus on this brand. I could still yet buy a Triumph or an Oceanking or a Skyquest or all of them and just start this rotation thing I keep hearing about. First I need another job though.

Thank you again for your time.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Monta #2 for me today oops...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Monta #2 for me today oops...


Awesome!

Nice double dip.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Nice double dip.


I just realized I didn't change the dates


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> I just realized I didn't change the dates


Hah!

I was going to make a joke before about your dates being broken but I didn't want to poke the bear!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Hah!
> 
> I was going to make a joke before about your dates being broken but I didn't want to poke the bear!


With the correct date this time


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Hah!
> 
> I was going to make a joke before about your dates being broken but I didn't want to poke the bear!


$100 service charge to get my dated fixed on my blue OK from them. It was done it a timely manner, communication was good, works as its supposed to. Unfortunately with shipping and the fee it cost me around $140. May the facts speak for themselves.

No warranty on my end cause of gray market purchase and not second owner.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## james_dssg (Mar 28, 2020)

Dogs857 said:


> Firstly thank you to those who answer my questions and apologies in advance.
> 
> I have an atlas, silver dial, which is lovely but I am coming to realise just not for me. I was considering having this and a triumph as a two watch collection but know deep down that I am really a one watch man. I've been wearing a Steinhart OVM (version 1) for the last 2 years and it's a fantastic watch, but I think I have become addicted to rotating bezels as I use it for everything.
> 
> ...


If I can chime in a little bit; lucky for you, I happen to have both the gilt and black skyquest at the moment for comparison (might let go one soon :/ got one of them at fantastic price)

I'd say if you prefer a very clear bezel reading, go for the black one, or the blue if they are available somewhere?
The deep black lacquer dial makes every. single. marker. and. number. pops (which sometimes can get a little busy to read). think of black marker in a whiteboard, that kind of black and white pop.

The gold, on the other hand, is quite a bit more subtle. The gold markers and numbers doesn't "pop as much", yet still legible when you need them. under certain lighting, they actually sort of blend into this brown gold shine kinda thing which exudes a certain feeling of class (sorta like the left upper side of the gilt SQ photo, but shinier under natural light)

*sorry watches are smudgy because didn't bother to wipe them.
hope it helps!


















Loving how this thing blends with Dark brown Shell Cordovan straps btw hahaha


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thought I would post a side by side both 40mm but they look fairly different in size. Lug to lug matters so much. For me it's /uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201003/078b30cb83a6a55f4f71383416da074a.jpg[/IMG]









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

This combo is so thin and light I might as well be wearing a quartz watch. Perfect for some light LA afternoon hiking...


----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

October vibes


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the depth of these hands


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

So I'm getting ready to size my Skyquest. Gonna go with this brand's 1.40mm since they seem good quality and it's on sale:


CeeDee said:


> This is the one I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took some photos while admiring. Man the depth on this is nuts! 🤪

















I also noticed what a lint magnet it is!  All my other watches are easily wiped with a micofiber cloth but it seems cloths actually makes the Monta worse! Being in a very dusty enviroment I guess I'll have to wipe with water every single time.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Love the depth of these hands


It's a real beauty! If it wasn't for the high price, this would already be mine. 
Enjoy it


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally managed to trade my gilt for a standard variant. While I really enjoyed the gilt, I think the standard black variant is a classic. Now to look for a leather strap or two for fall.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Finally managed to trade my gilt for a standard variant. While I really enjoyed the gilt, I think the standard black variant is a classic. Now to look for a leather strap or two for fall.
> 
> View attachment 15520845


I'm a standard oceanking fan myself.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Every time I reach out for the Monta OK I realize just what a class act this one is. Just oozes quality and is a good VFM.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## james_dssg (Mar 28, 2020)

ChronoB said:


> View attachment 15571573
> View attachment 15571574


Rare pokemon spotted! First time seeing one of these 12hr bezel in pictures


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

james_dssg said:


> Rare pokemon spotted! First time seeing one of these 12hr bezel in pictures


They didn't seem to be very popular, relative to the dive bezel models. I don't know why. They look great and are extremely practical. You can still time things with the bezel, along with the primary use of tracking another time zone. I love mine. I've posted a bunch of photos in this thread.


----------



## james_dssg (Mar 28, 2020)

oh wow they just posted that they have 2 in stock now in their IG! Never knew that it's a fully lumed bezel


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

DM me if interested!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

jmcbooty83 said:


> DM me if interested!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the dial and bezel proportions were better, I'd be all over this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Suns out, snow is melting, and Monta is bringing the heat























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Not sure when it appeared but it seems the no date OK now has a SS seconds hand as opposed to the all red hand.

I like it. A lot.

Love that crosshairs symmetry with the heavy cardinal markers.

Probably would be my choice of the whole Monta lineup.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This is also good.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> This is also good.


Like glamor shots for watches looks great.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Timeisaflatcircle (May 31, 2017)

ChronoB said:


> View attachment 15758750
> View attachment 15758751


I can see how loose you wear your watch... you absolute madman!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Not sure when it appeared but it seems the no date OK now has a SS seconds hand as opposed to the all red hand.
> 
> I like it. A lot.
> 
> ...


I agree. The updated no date would be my choice if getting one now.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

love the OK, but at 2k, that is a honestly a bit prohibiting


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

KingKF1221 said:


> love the OK, but at 2k, that is a honestly a bit prohibiting


I agree it's a big price tag. I will say that it has very little in common with the average wus micro brand. This is much closer to my Breitling in quality than it is to any of the dozen or so microbrands I've tried. The bracelet is a thing of beauty and finishing, movement are all top notch. No watch is worth what we pay. But if you are comfortable spending 2k on a watch you can do much worse.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> I agree it's a big price tag. I will say that it has very little in common with the average wus micro brand. This is much closer to my Breitling in quality than it is to any of the dozen or so microbrands I've tried. The bracelet is a thing of beauty and finishing, movement are all top notch. No watch is worth what we pay. But if you are comfortable spending 2k on a watch you can do much worse.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I have no doubt the watch is high quality. I read comprehensively about Monta, great production quality, customer service, and the whole package. I do believe this brand will become a solid contender in the 2k plus range soon.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> $100 service charge to get my dated fixed on my blue OK from them. It was done it a timely manner, communication was good, works as its supposed to. Unfortunately with shipping and the fee it cost me around $140. May the facts speak for themselves.
> 
> No warranty on my end cause of gray market purchase and not second owner.


How do you pick up a Monta from the grey market? I thought you could only buy direct or used from the sales corner.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

shedlock2000 said:


> If the dial and bezel proportions were better, I'd be all over this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you elaborate a bit on this point? interested , th ank you


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Last day on leather. 
Not last day with home-whipped cream in the coffee.
If you have not sought out a Monta/Everest fitted strap for your watch- you should!
This strap is so well made that after a winter of wear it just starting to get worn in. (albeit in rotation, but frequent wear) 
That is not to say it was stiff when I got it-- It's real quality leather. I was thinking of wearing on leather thru the summer and getting some sweat and wear on it....
But I miss the awesome Monta bracelet.

Ahhhh Such difficult decisions!
_sarcasm there_

Thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The fitted leather is cool look


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I saw Monta announced changes to the Oceanking today. New crown guards and bezel insert.

But from the pics on the newsletter I can't see a difference. 

Maybe I'm just missing it,or it's super subtle, or I am looking at the wrong pics...??

(Pics from Monta)


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I saw Monta announced changes to the Oceanking today. New crown guards and bezel insert.
> 
> But from the pics on the newsletter I can't see a difference.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the bezel, but the crown guards now taper inward toward the crown and are more angular so that it is easier to grip the crown. You can't see that at all in these photos. I've seen it on instagram, and the new crown guards looks really good.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@boatswain I tried to help, and went on the website,
but I don't see it either. Bezel looks the exact same,
and it doesn't seem to even MENTION any differences.
I remember the price at 1950. being too much for me,
but I see that has changed (in the wrong direction for me)!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I got a gen1 OK and need a reason to get a newer gen. Need to do some more comparison on my end.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike and Justin briefly touched on the changes made at the end of the Anthracite Noble announcement video a month ago. On the Oceanking (not the Skyquest), the crown guards were made less chunky and more tapered. This is a well-known issue with the Oceanking / Skyquest, and something I've experienced myself. The crown is hard to grab; there's no getting around it. For me, it's not a deal-breaker, but it's a welcome change for future OK owners. Also, they are keeping the new crown guards as an exclusive to the OK only. Pictures










The email was pretty confusing, but the only change made to the bezel is the pip's outer triangle has been widened a little:

Old:









New:









Really subtle change that is hard to notice!


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

It looks like the bezel grip has changed a bit too... ?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

This is the new model. Had it a week or so. I'm not sure I notice any bezel changes from what I saw online previously.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Also, for everyone who's wrist is too small for the rubber strap, Monta had an Instagram post that Everest has smaller sized rubber straps that fit the Ocean King.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NS1 said:


> Also, for everyone who's wrist is too small for the rubber strap, Monta had an Instagram post that Everest has smaller sized rubber straps that fit the Ocean King.


Congrats! Looks great.

Are the new straps just shorter or do they curve down more than the original too?

Might need to check it out.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Congrats! Looks great.
> 
> Are the new straps just shorter or do they curve down more than the original too?
> 
> Might need to check it out.


I haven't seen the short strap in person, but it looks like it is simply shorter (80 x 120 v. 70 x. 110). The Everest webpage says the shorter version fits people with wrists between 5 inches and 6.75 inches.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Congrats! Looks great.
> 
> Are the new straps just shorter or do they curve down more than the original too?
> 
> Might need to check it out.


I think it's just shorter. Which personally wasn't really an issue on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

NS1 said:


>


Cool shot! 😃


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey. I was just browsing YouTube for some Noble videos (regarding the new Anthracite color), and wouldn't you guess what was uploaded yesterday? Looks great! 😮


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Devarika Woulf said:


> Hey. I was just browsing YouTube for some Noble videos (regarding the new Anthracite color), and wouldn't you guess what was uploaded yesterday? Looks great!


Really looks like a good daily watch.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have both the monta rubber and a cheap aliX fitted strap meant for a rolex sub. I prefer the cheap aliX strap so much more due to the curvature of the strap and the thickness (or lack there of) compared to the monta. 

I actually have my OK on that strap currently and can't seem to take it off. It's the perfect combo for the summer as I can wear it with almost any outfit and don't feel out of place. Office, casual, pool, etc. Fits all instances.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

I need to try on rubber for sure


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

toto453 said:


> I need to try on rubber for sure


Mine has never left the bracelet

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Sure the bracelet is stunning !


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> I have both the monta rubber and a cheap aliX fitted strap meant for a rolex sub. I prefer the cheap aliX strap so much more due to the curvature of the strap and the thickness (or lack there of) compared to the monta.
> 
> I actually have my OK on that strap currently and can't seem to take it off. It's the perfect combo for the summer as I can wear it with almost any outfit and don't feel out of place. Office, casual, pool, etc. Fits all instances.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

househalfman said:


>


Touch of red is nice! It's a perfect combo on that rubber. I can't take it off.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wore this a lot the last two weeks.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone looking for a indepth review with great photos here you go. Not sure what type of wizard this photographer is but he's great. I've gone through dozens of watches and Monta still sits near the top of everything for me.









 Monta Oceanking 40mm Review - Watch Clicker


Curious about the Monta Oceanking and want to know more? Check out our review with photos, specs, a video review & more




watchclicker.com


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

An awesome review.
I'm stuck. I have a Gen1 OK, but want this new gen badly.
Haha. I mean, nothing wrong with owning similar generations of the same model right. Hahah



JLS36 said:


> Anyone looking for a indepth review with great photos here you go. Not sure what type of wizard this photographer is but he's great. I've gone through dozens of watches and Monta still sits near the top of everything for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Knoc said:


> An awesome review.
> I'm stuck. I have a Gen1 OK, but want this new gen badly.
> Haha. I mean, nothing wrong with owning similar generations of the same model right. Hahah


Could grab a blue!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Could grab a blue!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Now you're talking.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Anyone looking for a indepth review with great photos here you go. Not sure what type of wizard this photographer is but he's great. I've gone through dozens of watches and Monta still sits near the top of everything for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You weren't kidding!
I just read the whole review and commented on how good it was.
He was mainly a professional photographer...who loved watches...
then mixed the two...so yeah, the pictures are great.
Monta's oceanking is still on my mind.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Testing the depth rating.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Gilt dial on Everest green strap


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Gilt dial on Everest green strap


Nice!


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I love that it fits everything Rolex, bracelet fun time!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Man this watch.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Just got this one today, really like the size of it


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Been wearing this for 4 days now


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Back on the bracelet for me.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

I see the 12hr bezel has dropped off Monta's website. Does anyone know if it is coming back or not??
At least they let us know about the demise of the blue Triumph, would be a bit of a shame not to do the same with this model.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Dogs857 said:


> I see the 12hr bezel has dropped off Monta's website. Does anyone know if it is coming back or not??
> At least they let us know about the demise of the blue Triumph, would be a bit of a shame not to do the same with this model.


If it's gone from the site I would not expect it back. You can always email them and ask maybe they have one or two left. I'm thankful everyday that I jumped on the stainless steel bezel Skyquest when I did. I was only able to get this by emailing about it and paying for it while it was in process of being restocked. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Dogs857 said:


> I see the 12hr bezel has dropped off Monta's website. Does anyone know if it is coming back or not??
> At least they let us know about the demise of the blue Triumph, would be a bit of a shame not to do the same with this model.


I own one and love it. They've said before it didn't sell as well as they thought, and may not come back. It's a shame, because it is the most versatile watch they sell. I recommend you email them with your interest in it.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

sluggerx5 said:


> If it's gone from the site I would not expect it back. You can always email them and ask maybe they have one or two left. I'm thankful everyday that I jumped on the stainless steel bezel Skyquest when I did. I was only able to get this by emailing about it and paying for it while it was in process of being restocked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ChronoB said:


> I own one and love it. They've said before it didn't sell as well as they thought, and may not come back. It's a shame, because it is the most versatile watch they sell. I recommend you email them with your interest in it.


Thanks for the input.
I have emailed Monta a few times lately and don't ever get a response, I may be going straight to their rubbish folder.
I hope this makes a comeback, but it may just have just faded away. 
Pity.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Dogs857 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> I have emailed Monta a few times lately and don't ever get a response, I may be going straight to their rubbish folder.
> I hope this makes a comeback, but it may just have just faded away.
> Pity.


It would be highly unusual for no one at Monta to respond to you. They have always been quick to respond to emails from me, or posts on social media. I suspect you're right, that your messages are somehow going into a spam folder. You can always get in touch with them the old fashioned way, (314) 590-3990. Or the _really _old fashioned way, 
1850 Craigshire Road
Saint Louis, MO 63146

Either way, let them know you're interested in the 12-hour. It could be that if there is enough interest they'll make another run of them.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks mate, I might just write them a letter, on the good paper of course.

I had been waiting patiently for these to come back in stock, and was tossing up between the 12hr and no date versions. However the scenario is merely theoretical now as I have another OK coming instead (black with steel bezel) as I got a bit tired of waiting and missed the latest round of no dates as I wasn't checking the website daily and my request to be put on the waitlist probably went into the same spam folder as my other questions.

Not complaining mind you, they are obviously also quite busy with the latest Noble and as a small operation you can understand their focus may be elsewhere.

Still also hoping for a two tone Skyquest. One can only dream.

I will post up some pics of the steel OK when it arrives.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Have any of you opened up your Monta? I'm not sure what the best method or tool would be. Tried a bergeon rubber ball but it's too tight. I was wondering if panerai caseback tools might work


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

How smooth is the bezel action on Monta?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

e-mishka said:


> How smooth is the bezel action on Monta?


The action is excellent, but it isn't a smooth dampened rubbery action like some watches . Instead it has extremely positive and crisp snappy 60 click action with no play. It's different but I really like it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Getting ready for the pool.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> The action is excellent, but it isn't a smooth dampened rubbery action like some watches . Instead it has extremely positive and crisp snappy 60 click action with no play. It's different but I really like it.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Good description. It's one of my favorite bezel actions. I'd also say it has a very defined click placement, like it snaps into place with a "thud" at every click


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Good description. It's one of my favorite bezel actions. I'd also say it has a very defined click placement, like it snaps into place with a "thud" at every click


Totally.

I love rotating it extra slow and feeling that gravitational pull.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Just because the watch looks soooooo good!


----------



## fungo45 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm sure this has been answered before, but the search function within a thread leaves a lot to be desired. 

I'm trying to confirm what rubber straps will fit the Skyquest. I've heard that the Monta strap fits the Rolex Sub (but maybe only 5 digit models?) , so I would assume that any other strap that is advertised as fitting a Rolex Sub would then fit the Monta. 
Cincy Watch Straps has a red rubber strap that I think would look good on my blue dialed Skyquest with red GMT hand. But don't want to shell out the $ until I know it's going to fit.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

I don't know where the heck this came from, but it is on Monta's website now:
Monta Oceanking, 12-Hour Steel Bezel, With Date - MONTA Watch










I love my OK with the ceramic 12 hour bezel. If this had been an option when I bought mine, I might have had this one instead.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

ChronoB said:


> I don't know where the heck this came from, but it is on Monta's website now:
> Monta Oceanking, 12-Hour Steel Bezel, With Date - MONTA Watch
> 
> View attachment 16062055
> ...


It's a limited edition of 3. 
They were test runs apparently. Get em while they're hot.


----------



## fungo45 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dogs857 said:


> I see the 12hr bezel has dropped off Monta's website. Does anyone know if it is coming back or not??
> At least they let us know about the demise of the blue Triumph, would be a bit of a shame not to do the same with this model.


I contacted them last month with the same question. Their response:

Thank you for contacting us! We don't, but we have the ability to make a few more in Switzerland. If you were adamant about ordering one we could make that happen in September.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

fungo45 said:


> I contacted them last month with the same question. Their response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting us! We don't, but we have the ability to make a few more in Switzerland. If you were adamant about ordering one we could make that happen in September.
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


How awesome is that? Not that I want one, but the fact they'll make it special for you. Pretty cool.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Back on bracelet


----------



## fungo45 (Mar 11, 2011)

I ordered a red strap from Cincy Watch Straps. There was a mixup and an orange was sent by mistake. They took care of me immediately and let me keep the orange. Not 100% sure they I like it, but can at least confirm that the strap is very nice and it's a perfect fit. A good alternative to buying an original Monta or Everest strap, and quite a bit cheaper. Highly recommended.









Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## fungo45 (Mar 11, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> View attachment 16113260


Love the 12hr bezel. Been looking for one to add to my collection

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Still a favorite.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Daveouzz (May 20, 2019)

Having fun with these 10$ straps from cheapestnato. Honestly pretty impressed


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Daveouzz said:


> Having fun with these 10$ straps from cheapestnato. Honestly pretty impressed
> View attachment 16138598


Looks good on that 2 stitch!


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This is easily the hardest watch I have to capture in a photo in regards to how it appears in reality.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> This is easily the hardest watch I have to capture in a photo in regards to how it appears in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still one of my staples in the collection which are all divers. Comes the closest to representing what a sub is (grail) while as still having its own look at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Super6400 (Mar 27, 2020)

The bracelet is my favorite, but I couldn’t resist throwing my No Date Gilt OK on a couple of Crown & Buckle natos (both single pass).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Super6400 said:


> The bracelet is my favorite, but I couldn’t resist throwing my No Date Gilt OK on a couple of Crown & Buckle natos (both single pass).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's such a great watch and everytime i wear it in reminded why I enjoy it so much. 

I have it on a fitted rubber strap and it really is one of the best GADA watches in the collection.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Being semi-facetious here but who needs an Omega AT?


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Monta shot for my NL Champs!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16226993


Looking great! 

Love the latest no date iteration.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Fast becoming my favourite OK


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16226993


Always enjoy your shots. I know you have (had) a bb58 in the collection. How do you think the OK compares?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> Always enjoy your shots. I know you have (had) a bb58 in the collection. How do you think the OK compares?


Thanks! To be honest, I'm a bit of a BB58 naysayer. On paper it should be perfect for me, hence why I bought and sold it three times over the course of a year. Though a big improvement on the size of the original Black Bay, I just don't like the snowflake hands with round indices and - unlike many owners - could not overlook the riveted bracelet. I owned the blue one, and found the color of the dial to be a bit washed out in person. But I've struggled to find blue dials that I liked. So, grain of salt and all that. I'm as picky as they come.

At first blush, things I prefer about the OK: the lumed ceramic bezel (the 60-click mechanism is at least the equal of Tudor's excellent bezel action), the hands/indices, the inky black dial (reminds me of the non-wave SMPc), and the bracelet. The bracelet clasp with its tool-less adjustments is much more functional than the BB58, but I could do with it not being so long.

Anyhow, those are my thoughts after ~14 hours of ownership, half of which I was sleeping.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

The OK has survived the initial 48-hour culling period.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Thanks! To be honest, I'm a bit of a BB58 naysayer. On paper it should be perfect for me, hence why I bought and sold it three times over the course of a year. Though a big improvement on the size of the original Black Bay, I just don't like the snowflake hands with round indices and - unlike many owners - could not overlook the riveted bracelet. I owned the blue one, and found the color of the dial to be a bit washed out in person. But I've struggled to find blue dials that I liked. So, grain of salt and all that. I'm as picky as they come.
> 
> At first blush, things I prefer about the OK: the lumed ceramic bezel (the 60-click mechanism is at least the equal of Tudor's excellent bezel action), the hands/indices, the inky black dial (reminds me of the non-wave SMPc), and the bracelet. The bracelet clasp with its tool-less adjustments is much more functional than the BB58, but I could do with it not being so long.
> 
> Anyhow, those are my thoughts after ~14 hours of ownership, half of which I was sleeping.


Thanks for your opinion. I have seen the watches you have had in the past and so I've gotten a sense of what you prefer. 

It's interesting to hear your initial impressions as I have a monta OK and just received a bb58 gilt just yesterday. 

I'm my opinion, they are very similar on several areas which you have mentioned. (60 click bezel, quality finishing, great bracelet). The monta was my first purchase over 1k and will be staying in my collection for some time as it is a great substitute for a Rolex sub and has also built up some sentimental value over the years. 

I agree with you on some of the things with the bb58. I would prefer a gloss dial over matte, and the snowflake hands are meh for me. The feel on wrist though is excellent. I received mine with an uncle Seiko half link so that helps to cure the fit issues but I'd still like to see a quick adjust clasp. 

I think both are great watches and really the only separator between the 2 is brand value (in house movement is a plus for the Tudor but monta use an sw300 which is an excellent movement).

(It's funny you mention the smp as I also have a 2254 for comparison).


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> Thanks for your opinion. I have seen the watches you have had in the past and so I've gotten a sense of what you prefer.
> 
> It's interesting to hear your initial impressions as I have a monta OK and just received a bb58 gilt just yesterday.
> 
> ...


Looks great on the rubber. Enjoy!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16234581


What are the details on the strap? Was just thinking I need some better canvas strap options.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

NS1 said:


> What are the details on the strap? Was just thinking I need some better canvas strap options.


That's the toasted almond canvas from RedRockStraps.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Wore this all weekend. Love this dial


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Just received the bb58 and love it so far. I've had the OK for a year and half and find them to be very comparable. 

If I had to pick 2 watches in the collection, these would be it.

Fitted rubber is also my favorite strap along with bracelet.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> Just received the bb58 and love it so far. I've had the OK for a year and half and find them to be very comparable.
> 
> If I had to pick 2 watches in the collection, these would be it.
> 
> Fitted rubber is also my favorite strap along with bracelet.


 I've still never taken mine off the metal. Nice pair. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> I've still never taken mine off the metal. Nice pair.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I wore mine a few days ago. I can't capture this watch as well as others for some reason.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Wore this all weekend. Love this dial
> View attachment 16238781


T hat is an awesome dial! But in wearing my Triumph what I notice most is the case. The different brushing just catches the light in soooo many different ways. When paired with the dial there is just an awesome beauty in Montas!

Here here my man!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Off to the next owner, a farewell shot.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Knoc said:


> View attachment 16245303


ORiginal still looking great


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Had this now for a few days, new to me OK.










Initial impressions are really good. After wearing a Triumph non stop for the last few months (except for a brief stint with an ORII) it seems quite big and a little sterile 
I'll give it a solid run through Christmas but I think this is a keeper. Not this exact one mind you, if I am keeping an OK I will buy one new to support the brand. 
The big issue now is I have two watches and even though I have gone to sell the Triumph a few times I just keep withdrawing it because it's such a great watch. I may have to find space for both.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Dogs857 said:


> Initial impressions are really good. After wearing a Triumph non stop for the last few months (except for a brief stint with an ORII) it seems quite big and a little sterile


How would you compare the quality of the OK vs. the ORII? I read they were on par but recently some Ginault owners have been saying the ORII is better in some areas. Nice to see the OK bracelet fits you!


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Devarika Woulf said:


> How would you compare the quality of the OK vs. the ORII? I read they were on par but recently some Ginault owners have been saying the ORII is better in some areas. Nice to see the OK bracelet fits you!


Yeah, that damn clasp 

For me I find them very similar to wear. The OK crown is easier to pull out into each position, but the crown guards are too big (this is the older model, the new one may have fixed this).
Ginault wins in the bezel department. The turning actions is so smooth it's a joy to use while the Monta is far more stiff. I would say the OK is an excellent functional bezel for actually diving as there is no way this thing is moving unless you want it to. Unfortunately though the lume in the bezel isn't that deep and the pip position can be hard to locate when it has dimmed. Ginault wins there again with the single lume pip with a deep application.
Bracelet is hands down Monta for me.
Clasp is hands down Monta for me but not just because the Ginault would dig into my wrist. The glide lock is great, but the way Monta have the individual positions makes it far more useful to adjust accurately. I would often be sliding the glide lock back and forth a bit trying to get the right fit, Monta is just a click away in each direction. 

Those are initial impressions anyway, but they are both fine watches. If the Ginault clasp fit me I wouldn't have this one, but if I bought this first I probably wouldn't have tried the Ginault.


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone wanna do a Monta or micro brand swap? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

The OK is fitting in nicely.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Limited edition GMT. 10 available now - all sold. Another 40 next year. No more after that.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

bjn74 said:


> Limited edition GMT. 10 available now - all sold. Another 40 next year. No more after that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw this and got kind of excited. Would be far more interested on the non-gilt model though. I just can't like gold numbering for some reason and prefer the gloss dial.

If you look at the video on their instagram account they are not firm on only producing 50 watches, they just don't want to guarantee any more than that right now. COVID has impacted a lot of supply chains etc and they don't want to over commit. I have the feeling that if this goes quick, like I think they will, then it will become a regular item.

They also indicated they have been working with an aluminium bezel manufacturer with a view to offering more options in the future. What they are could be anyones guess but it only relates to the OK and Skyquest.

Lastly they don't have any plans for 2022 with the exception of revisiting the Skyquest. They talked about running down the current case and looking at tweaks so hopefully that means the crown guards get re-visited or even removed.

I am passing on this one even if I had the money. Give me a gloss black version in Coke or Pepsi, and you can have my kidney. This is what I have been waiting for.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Dogs857 said:


> Saw this and got kind of excited. Would be far more interested on the non-gilt model though. I just can't like gold numbering for some reason and prefer the gloss dial.
> 
> If you look at the video on their instagram account they are not firm on only producing 50 watches, they just don't want to guarantee any more than that right now. COVID has impacted a lot of supply chains etc and they don't want to over commit. I have the feeling that if this goes quick, like I think they will, then it will become a regular item.
> 
> ...


Not for me either. Never loved their guilt models. And don’t like the different red on the bezel compared to GMT hand. 

Will be interesting to see what models come out in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Mexico! Perfect vacation watch!


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Is the level of finishing on say Triumph really that good compared to say Tudor/Rolex? I’ve read the comparison multiple times.


----------



## AwatchS (Jun 17, 2019)

Jason Bourne said:


> Is the level of finishing on say Triumph really that good compared to say Tudor/Rolex? I’ve read the comparison multiple times.


It's not better finishing, close to my BB36, not close at all to my DJ36. But I certainly wouldn't pay the extra just for a level of finish. BTW, the clasp is more easily adjustable on the Triumph and it comes with two .7 links. The radial brushing on the Triumph's bezel does a great job of hiding the light scratches that pop out on the Tudor/Rolex polished bezel.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Hmmmm ok. I guess it’s just subjective at this point. From YT videos to members on this board who’ve owned Rolexes and Montas they’ve said it’s better finished.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

bjn74 said:


> Limited edition GMT. 10 available now - all sold. Another 40 next year. No more after that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care for that, gilt with the Pepsi doesn't seem to work in my eyes. Gilt is always better in person than camera though. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Jason Bourne said:


> Hmmmm ok. I guess it’s just subjective at this point. From YT videos to members on this board who’ve owned Rolexes and Montas they’ve said it’s better finished.


It sure is subjective.

I can say its EASILY the best finish at its price point, nothing at a close second to it. Its subjective but it rivals Tudor and Omega for me in finishing.

But like others have said, while others may have better finishing, its twice the price but maybe like 5-10% better finishing?


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

I fully second. For the price point, I never saw such level, considering the caliber, the thinness, the water resistance and of course the finishing all together.
The Triumph is phenomenal. Also considering the comfort, it can be considered as a gada without any doubt.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

What about the Noble as a GADA? I’m trying to decide between Triumph/Noble or the SBGX blue dial. I’m just worried with how highly polished the GS is, it’ll be a scratch magnet that’ll lose its mirror like finish.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Jason Bourne said:


> What about the Noble as a GADA? I’m trying to decide between Triumph/Noble or the SBGX blue dial. I’m just worried with how highly polished the GS is, it’ll be a scratch magnet that’ll lose its mirror like finish.


Been wearing a Noble every day since January. You are correct: I have scratches on the polished bezel. If I look close, there are many in my opinion. Held at arm's length, I can't see them. When I am hanging around the house in an undershirt, the Noble looks a bit fancy--but no big deal. Anyway, I just wanted to say for me that wearing the Noble daily does result in a lot of scratches but they're only seen up close. Nobody else is going to notice your watch has a bunch of scratches...unless you go to sell it. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I've owned almost the entire monta line except for the noble (Including 3 different variants of the OK) and I still have a black OK.

The triumph and atlas were one of, if not the most comfortable watches ice worn. The case size, thinness, and adjustable clasp all made for an excellent experience. Comparing them to my bb58, the finishing is close, but still a bit better on the 58.

With that said, my main deciding factor between the two would be the price and brand name. 

If prioritized VFM and wanted a great watch, I'd get the monta. If price wasn't as much of an issue and I also wanted a luxury brand, I'd get the Tudor. 

With that said, I have a bit of both because I still have my monta while also having a 58 and an omega.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Jason Bourne said:


> What about the Noble as a GADA? I’m trying to decide between Triumph/Noble or the SBGX blue dial. I’m just worried with how highly polished the GS is, it’ll be a scratch magnet that’ll lose its mirror like finish.


Here are some photos of my Noble after wearing it every day for 11 months. The watch looks fine from a distance. When I am posting these photos here, they are zoomed in very much. It really makes the watch look bad. As you can see, wearing a Noble as a GADA will lead it to get a lot of scratches. I don't really notice or think about them much. It does make me a little sad seeing these scratches close up. I guess it's to the point now where I shouldn't care about it anymore. My watch is definitely "well seasoned" at this point. If one is OCD about scratches, it might not be ideal to have a Noble as a GADA. I guess I am fine with it. I love the watch. After wearing it daily for 11 months, it's pretty much a part of my arm as much as my wedding band. It's a slim watch. It feels smooth. It's comfortable. It is a little flashy for casual use, given the mirror polishing, and the mirror polishing will get scratched.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for that. Nice looking blue! Yeah it may bother at first but over time won’t matter.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

drcharlie said:


> Here are some photos of my Noble after wearing it every day for 11 months. The watch looks fine from a distance. When I am posting these photos here, they are zoomed in very much. It really makes the watch look bad. As you can see, wearing a Noble as a GADA will lead it to get a lot of scratches. I don't really notice or think about them much. It does make me a little sad seeing these scratches close up. I guess it's to the point now where I shouldn't care about it anymore. My watch is definitely "well seasoned" at this point. If one is OCD about scratches, it might not be ideal to have a Noble as a GADA. I guess I am fine with it. I love the watch. After wearing it daily for 11 months, it's pretty much a part of my arm as much as my wedding band. It's a slim watch. It feels smooth. It's comfortable. It is a little flashy for casual use, given the mirror polishing, and the mirror polishing will get scratched.


Dang, that watch has had some hard living. I'm impressed with all the scratches/dents you got in hard to reach places.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I love my ocean king and should love an anthracite Noble to go along with it, but it just doesn't move the needle for me. Not sure why.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

ChronoB said:


> Dang, that watch has had some hard living. I'm impressed with all the scratches/dents you got in hard to reach places.


It looks horrible in those photos. In real life, I can't even notice the scratches unless I look closely. Also, I don't even remember inducing any of those scratches. The Noble is my only analog watch and I wear it like it's a part of my arm (like my wedding band). I rarely wear my other digital watches (cf. below). I love the Noble, but even if I wanted to sell it I would take a big hit because of the scratches. I guess I've turned it into a beater. At first I thought it would be a good experiment to see what I think of wearing a $1,600 watch all the time as a GADA--as a year ago I figured an Omega Aqua Terra would be my dream watch as 1 watch collection. I'm not sure I'd want to beat up an Aqua Terra like that, though, after 11 months with the Noble. I am a bad forum member. I turned 50 this year and my wife said I should pick out an heirloom watch. But, I just don't have it in me to buy a second analog watch (and I don't want to sell my scratched up Noble). I spent a month stressing over whether to buy a more expensive watch--came close numerous times to buying an Oceanking and considering Damaskos. Looked into Tudor and other brands like that. I don't like setting the time on analog watches. If I wear my one watch every day, I don't have to worry about setting it. It's always ready to go. Now that it's got a lot of micro scratches, I don't have to stress as much about beating it up. I guess I should make it my goal to stick with the Noble until the end of the year, and then make it my next goal to try to stick with it for all of 2022.

I wear the Noble for everything except:
3 Timex Ironman Shock watches that I have (1 in my workout bag and 2 at home with two different straps). I wear these for some fitness and grill timing at home or other landscaping. I got these watches for less than $40 each and change the batteries as needed.
An Apple Watch Series 2 that was handed down to me by my wife. I wear it only once every few months if I am doing something at home where I keep setting timers of different lengths or if I want to do a workout and collect heart rate or GPS data (I rarely do that anymore). I hate that the Apple Watch needs to be charged daily.

Anyway, in my experience if you wear a shiny Noble for everything it will get scratched up like crazy.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

drcharlie said:


> It looks horrible in those photos. In real life, I can't even notice the scratches unless I look closely. Also, I don't even remember inducing any of those scratches. The Noble is my only analog watch and I wear it like it's a part of my arm (like my wedding band). I rarely wear my other digital watches (cf. below). I love the Noble, but even if I wanted to sell it I would take a big hit because of the scratches. I guess I've turned it into a beater. At first I thought it would be a good experiment to see what I think of wearing a $1,600 watch all the time as a GADA--as a year ago I figured an Omega Aqua Terra would be my dream watch as 1 watch collection. I'm not sure I'd want to beat up an Aqua Terra like that, though, after 11 months with the Noble. I am a bad forum member. I turned 50 this year and my wife said I should pick out an heirloom watch. But, I just don't have it in me to buy a second analog watch (and I don't want to sell my scratched up Noble). I spent a month stressing over whether to buy a more expensive watch--came close numerous times to buying an Oceanking and considering Damaskos. Looked into Tudor and other brands like that. I don't like setting the time on analog watches. If I wear my one watch every day, I don't have to worry about setting it. It's always ready to go. Now that it's got a lot of micro scratches, I don't have to stress as much about beating it up. I guess I should make it my goal to stick with the Noble until the end of the year, and then make it my next goal to try to stick with it for all of 2022.
> 
> I wear the Noble for everything except:
> 3 Timex Ironman Shock watches that I have (1 in my workout bag and 2 at home with two different straps). I wear these for some fitness and grill timing at home or other landscaping. I got these watches for less than $40 each and change the batteries as needed.
> ...


I wouldn't beat yourself up over the scratches (no pun intended). Watches are meant to be worn, even (perhaps especially) the expensive ones, and the battle scars make the watch truly yours.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

drcharlie said:


> Anyway, in my experience if you wear a shiny Noble for everything it will get scratched up like crazy.


Find someone with a Rolex Explorer who wears it every day and it will look exactly the same.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

I just came across this thread yesterday and have been ploughing through the pages. Some great pics on here! I got my Triumph back in July and it’s pretty much been my daily since. I read some comments about the different number sizes on the dial of the Triumph being messy or whatever. I always assumed the reason was as a tribute to the inner (12 hr) and outer (24hr) tracks on more traditional field watches.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

mcmikey said:


> I just came across this thread yesterday and have been ploughing through the pages. Some great pics on here! I got my Triumph back in July and it’s pretty much been my daily since. I read some comments about the different number sizes on the dial of the Triumph being messy or whatever. I always assumed the reason was as a tribute to the inner (12 hr) and outer (24hr) tracks on more traditional field watches.
> View attachment 16275024


The different sized numbers definitely make the dial unique compared standard 3, 6, 9 dials or fully indexed ones. 

It's also one of the most comfortable watches you can get. 

Looks great!


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Sure I forgot the Noble and it seems to be a great release.
On Seiko side, I guess they used the diashield coating on this model too. If yes, then it will be a great protection against scratches.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

mcmikey said:


> I just came across this thread yesterday and have been ploughing through the pages. Some great pics on here! I got my Triumph back in July and it’s pretty much been my daily since. I read some comments about the different number sizes on the dial of the Triumph being messy or whatever. I always assumed the reason was as a tribute to the inner (12 hr) and outer (24hr) tracks on more traditional field watches.


I have been looking for an one and done watch for quite a while now. I had convinced myself that rotating bezels were the way to go, but that Triumph has turned me into a collector. Simply because I can't bring myself to sell it.
It was a bit of a slow burn for me. I bought the watch and really liked it, but had the whole bezel thing in my head. It was while wearing the watch for 6 months straight while saving for an OK that I really got to appreciate it. The Triumph is so light and comfortable to wear it's ridiculous, and the numbers really make the dial. Some find it messy, I think it's great.
If I went back to a one and done mentality, and had to pick between the watches I currently have, then the Triumph would win out. It's that good.
Wear and enjoy my friend, wear and enjoy.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

I got the Triumph in now discontinued olive green dial. I have to get it more wrist time. I wonder why they stopped green dial production when that seems to be all the rage these days. It is more subtle but am absolute stunner in my opinion.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

sab0034 said:


> I got the Triumph in now discontinued olive green dial. I have to get it more wrist time. I wonder why they stopped green dial production when that seems to be all the rage these days. It is more subtle but am absolute stunner in my opinion.


The green Triumph was the worst seller in the lineup for whatever reason. Suprisingly they also stopped the blue version recently too. I'll just assume the silver and black Triumphs sell the best. Also, most likely, the blue Noble was outselling it greatly and they didn't see the point in continuing production on it. They did hint at another green model some time in the future but who knows when?


----------



## JOHN J. (Nov 19, 2020)

Radar1 said:


> I like Monta. The price is more in line with where it should be now as well. The new model looks fantastic too.


Monta’s website shows this model at $2190.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

Devarika Woulf said:


> The green Triumph was the worst seller in the lineup for whatever reason. Suprisingly they also stopped the blue version recently too. I'll just assume the silver and black Triumphs sell the best. Also, most likely, the blue Noble was outselling it greatly and they didn't see the point in continuing production on it. They did hint at another green model some time in the future but who knows when?


 Very interesting. Had no idea.


----------



## MarcCap22 (Feb 20, 2021)

PixlPutterMan said:


> It sure is subjective.
> 
> I can say its EASILY the best finish at its price point, nothing at a close second to it. Its subjective but it rivals Tudor and Omega for me in finishing.
> 
> But like others have said, while others may have better finishing, its twice the price but maybe like 5-10% better finishing?


Could not agree more. I've been wearing my black Triumph for just a week now and I can't believe the comfort and finish of the whole package relative to other watches I've owned or tried that cost multiples of the Monta.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks great! Wear the heck out of it, and when your kids get it, you can tell them the stories of the big scratches and they'll cherish it tht much more. They will remember seeing you wear it and the scratches will remind them that it was once Dad's everyday watch.

Enjoy it and don't fret so much.

My Triumph is in the same boat. I use it in the outdoors and gave up caring about scratches, like a year ago.... 




drcharlie said:


> Here are some photos of my Noble after wearing it every day for 11 months. The watch looks fine from a distance. When I am posting these photos here, they are zoomed in very much. It really makes the watch look bad. As you can see, wearing a Noble as a GADA will lead it to get a lot of scratches. I don't really notice or think about them much. It does make me a little sad seeing these scratches close up. I guess it's to the point now where I shouldn't care about it anymore. My watch is definitely "well seasoned" at this point. If one is OCD about scratches, it might not be ideal to have a Noble as a GADA. I guess I am fine with it. I love the watch. After wearing it daily for 11 months, it's pretty much a part of my arm as much as my wedding band. It's a slim watch. It feels smooth. It's comfortable. It is a little flashy for casual use, given the mirror polishing, and the mirror polishing will get scratched.
> 
> View attachment 16273324
> 
> ...


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

drcharlie said:


> Here are some photos of my Noble after wearing it every day for 11 months. The watch looks fine from a distance. When I am posting these photos here, they are zoomed in very much. It really makes the watch look bad. As you can see, wearing a Noble as a GADA will lead it to get a lot of scratches. I don't really notice or think about them much. It does make me a little sad seeing these scratches close up. I guess it's to the point now where I shouldn't care about it anymore. My watch is definitely "well seasoned" at this point. If one is OCD about scratches, it might not be ideal to have a Noble as a GADA. I guess I am fine with it. I love the watch. After wearing it daily for 11 months, it's pretty much a part of my arm as much as my wedding band. It's a slim watch. It feels smooth. It's comfortable. It is a little flashy for casual use, given the mirror polishing, and the mirror polishing will get scratched.
> 
> View attachment 16273324
> 
> ...


 Love it


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ChronoB said:


> View attachment 16307704


Great shot of the lume. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Anyone ever tried the filled end link and rubber strap look? Thinking of spicing up the OK

Obviously discard that clasp 😁


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Sorry for the rough pic, but this is why love Monta, and it’s hard to appreciate without wearing. But no other watch I have melts into the wrist like this.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

I have found that mechanical watch accuracy greatly influences my desire to wear a watch. Settling in at 0 s/d, this one stays on the wrist. It has been perfect with daily wear, and I have resting positions that are both slightly positive and slightly negative for small overnight tweaks. I realize there are sample to sample variations, but I’m very satisfied.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

and_ren said:


> View attachment 16364624
> 
> 
> I have found that mechanical watch accuracy greatly influences my desire to wear a watch. Settling in at 0 s/d, this one stays on the wrist. It has been perfect with daily wear, and I have resting positions that are both slightly positive and slightly negative for small overnight tweaks. I realize there are sample to sample variations, but I’m very satisfied.


Super satisfying when a mechanical is perfectly dialed in. 

Looks great!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

.









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Old faithful









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

JLS36 said:


> Old faithful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Fashionably late to the party.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Little charmer.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

I would be curious to know the difference between the most recent 2021/2022 Oceanking and the Gen 2. Mine is from 2019 and the crown guards and clasp seem slightly different than the most recent model.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Dickie said:


> I would be curious to know the difference between the most recent 2021/2022 Oceanking and the Gen 2. Mine is from 2019 and the crown guards and clasp seem slightly different than the most recent model.


The tapered the crown guards on the new models. But I wasn’t aware of a clasp change other than when they added tool-less micro adjust to all the clasps.


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

The newest clasp has small indentations inside as well as the slots, I think they added 2 ball bearings to make the slots more precise. Also my clasp seems to have 5 positions but the website says the current version has 6 positions. Maybe someone with the most recent version can confirm.
In the picture, I point to one of the dimples indentations that my 2019 clasp does not have.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dickie said:


> The newest clasp has small indentations inside as well as the slots, I think they added 2 ball bearings to make the slots more precise. Also my clasp seems to have 5 positions but the website says the current version has 6 positions. Maybe someone with the most recent version can confirm.
> In the picture, I point to one of the dimples indentations that my 2019 clasp does not have.
> View attachment 16443017


I think you pegged the changes

Clasp now has detents 

Reshaped crown guards 

Half links 

And slight different dimensions on the bezel triangle. 

I think that’s it from what I recall.


----------



## Mongolian786 (Aug 16, 2020)

Just picked up an OK recently and have to say I love the stainless steel bezel. The quality of the ocean king is exceptional and is by far the most luxurious watch I have owned to date. I have been debating picking up a triumph in the silver configuration. Can anyone attest to the size, I imagine it will wear smaller than the Oceanking, but reviews I have seen have said it wears more like a 40. Not a fan of smaller watches. Also the guy on here that has that skyquest with the stainless steel bezel and deep blue dial. That configuration is fire.


----------



## Mongolian786 (Aug 16, 2020)

sluggerx5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an amazing combo with the stainless bezel and deep blue dial.


----------



## Mongolian786 (Aug 16, 2020)

Toddski1 said:


> Little charmer.


I think you are an owner of the Oceanking as well. How does the Triumph wear. I hear it may wear more like a 40mm. I am hoping so because traditional 38s are a bit to small for my liking.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Mongolian786 said:


> I think you are an owner of the Oceanking as well. How does the Triumph wear. I hear it may wear more like a 40mm. I am hoping so because traditional 38s are a bit to small for my liking.


Here they are side by side.








The OK is bigger because of the bezel but the dial size looks similar.
The Triumph doesn’t wear small at all you should be fine. The most noticeable difference is in the weight. The Triumph is a much more comfortable watch to wear.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Mongolian786 said:


> Just picked up an OK recently and have to say I love the stainless steel bezel. The quality of the ocean king is exceptional and is by far the most luxurious watch I have owned to date. I have been debating picking up a triumph in the silver configuration. Can anyone attest to the size, I imagine it will wear smaller than the Oceanking, but reviews I have seen have said it wears more like a 40. Not a fan of smaller watches. Also the guy on here that has that skyquest with the stainless steel bezel and deep blue dial. That configuration is fire.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16445446


If you want a 38.5 that wears larger, get the opalin Noble.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Mongolian786 said:


> I think you are an owner of the Oceanking as well. How does the Triumph wear. I hear it may wear more like a 40mm. I am hoping so because traditional 38s are a bit to small for my liking.


My thoughts echo @Dogs857 comments. I will add, the broader lugs give the Triumph more visual heft, making it wear a little larger than what the measurements might suggest.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I’m wearing my Monta Triumph on a brand new Everest Band today. The curved ends are a perfect fit, the vulcanized rubber feels incredibly comfortable on wrist, and the craftsmanship justifies it’s premium price tag.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Toddski1 said:


> I’m wearing my Monta Triumph on a brand new Everest Band today. The curved ends are a perfect fit, the vulcanized rubber feels incredibly comfortable on wrist, and the craftsmanship justifies it’s premium price tag.


So good. I picked up an Everest used and cheap on a flyer. It’s phenomenal but doesn’t quite work as well on the Noble. Looks awesome here though. Great shot and lighting


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Toddski1 said:


> I’m wearing my Monta Triumph on a brand new Everest Band today. The curved ends are a perfect fit, the vulcanized rubber feels incredibly comfortable on wrist, and the craftsmanship justifies it’s premium price tag.


That's a great match, after over three years with the oceanking I've been unwilling to remove the bracelet because it's so perfect. But I see some photos sometimes that make me wabt to try. This is one of those photos. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

I’ve never taken my Noble off it’s bracelet and probably never will. Too good of a match. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

I will say, if you ever take the bracelet off, you get another glimpse at the quality. The spring bars are awesome.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

The bracelet is definitely awesome and I love bracelets but I've had my ok on a fitted rubber strap a majority of the time and it wears so perfect. The perfect gada watch for me.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Pretty big news, this is a quote from Monta Instagram.

"As watch collectors and as a watch brand we always want to be transparent in what is happening here at MONTA. The popularity of our brand really escalated in the last few years, especially the Skyquest and the Oceanking models. Today, we are announcing that the Oceanking, in its current form, is coming to an end."

New design of oceanking coming... Very curious 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Apparently the Oceanking as we know it is being retired but they plan is to announce a new version of the oceanking by the end of 2022 at the earliest. 

Very curious and a tad surprising. 

It’s a great staple design. So I’m curious if a new oceanking will be a big refresh. Sure sounds like it. 

In the meantime sounds like there won’t be many oceankings available.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@JLS36 The Oceanking is really well-received and has really grown our brand, 
so we are not going to make it anymore.
Sounds like New Coke to me (meaning dumb).
Add new designs maybe, but WHY get rid of winning models??


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

If they are going to change it I hope they make the crown bigger that's my only real complaint of the watch.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Apparently the Oceanking as we know it is being retired but they plan is to announce a new version of the oceanking by the end of 2022 at the earliest.
> 
> Very curious and a tad surprising.
> 
> ...


Kinda glad this happened. I've got the Gen 1 and love it. Wanted a new gen, but too similiar looking.
I'm game for a whole revision, long as they keep the same size (or smaller)


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Apparently the Oceanking as we know it is being retired but they plan is to announce a new version of the oceanking by the end of 2022 at the earliest.
> 
> Very curious and a tad surprising.
> 
> ...


Actually, it sounds like there won't be _any _OKs after this limited blue dial/black bezel run until the new model comes out. Since they won't even be announcing the new model until the end of the year (assuming it occurs on time) I would assume the new OK won't be available to purchase until some time in 2023. That means at least a year without _any_ OK production. In their website blog they mention there are 26 OKs left (other than the special edition they just released). I'm all for refreshing the model, and I know that a new model requires new tooling from their various suppliers, inspection of prototypes, changes, etc. You have to bake in time for that. But not producing some more of the current version to fill the gap for the better part of a year seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Mongolian786 (Aug 16, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Pretty big news, this is a quote from Monta Instagram.
> 
> "As watch collectors and as a watch brand we always want to be transparent in what is happening here at MONTA. The popularity of our brand really escalated in the last few years, especially the Skyquest and the Oceanking models. Today, we are announcing that the Oceanking, in its current form, is coming to an end."
> 
> ...


I guess this makes sense, As many think that the Ocean king and the skyquest are too similar in their format. They want to change up the OK so it will be different than the skyquest. Not sure I agree with the decision, guess well have to see what they come up with, and judge it from there.


----------



## Mongolian786 (Aug 16, 2020)

Mongolian786 said:


> I guess this makes sense, As many think that the Ocean king and the skyquest are too similar in their format. They want to change up the OK so it will be different than the skyquest. Not sure I agree with the decision, guess well have to see what they come up with, and judge it from there. This seems like a big move as the Oceanking is apparently doing quite well for them, and is basically the staple in their collection.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Big news and very interesting.

There was a hint about the Skyquest so I am still hopeful for a two tone ceramic bezel this year.
Will be very interesting to see what they come up with regarding the OK. 

Time to start saving, just in case


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Dogs857 said:


> Big news and very interesting.
> 
> There was a hint about the Skyquest so* I am still hopeful for a two tone ceramic bezel this year*.
> Will be very interesting to see what they come up with regarding the OK.
> ...


Id hit that two tone.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> If they are going to change it I hope they make the crown bigger that's my only real complaint of the watch.


I'd agree that the crown size is my one complaint. With the crown guards, it can be a bit tricky to set and screw down at times.

As they seen to be highly influenced by Rolex, I'd say they are going with that model. I don't see a completely new design, but an overall revision in every area (case, crown, bezel, etc). I see the overall look to feel the same but also quite different.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

I just want more aluminum bezels


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@and_ren Ceramic and sapphire bezel inserts are so much nicer...much more scratch resistant.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

ChronoB said:


> I'm all for refreshing the model, and I know that a new model requires new tooling from their various suppliers, inspection of prototypes, changes, etc. You have to bake in time for that. But not producing some more of the current version to fill the gap for the better part of a year seems like a bad idea.


Or at least begin production of the new model sooner so the gap isn't quite so long...

I can only assume Monta is soft-soaping the fact that supply chain issues and other challenges we associate with the last few years have forced the brand into this unfortunate situation.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> @and_ren Ceramic and sapphire bezel inserts are so much nicer...much more scratch resistant.


Yeah, I get it and I appreciate a gloss black dial with a polished ceramic bezel. But I also love the glare free, fingerprint free and less flashy look of aluminum and don’t mind scratches on a watch. Plus I would love to have a watch 20 years down the road that is starting to get that fade. Give me aluminum with a matte dial. There’s a reason the BB58 OG is so popular and it’s not just cos it’s half the price of a sub . Plus they could really experiment with color on the bezel with aluminum as compared to the color limitations on ceramic. I’m hoping the limited edition Skyquest was foreshadowing of some models to come.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

and_ren said:


> Yeah, I get it and I appreciate a gloss black dial with a polished ceramic bezel. But I also love the glare free, fingerprint free and less flashy look of aluminum and don’t mind scratches on a watch. Plus I would love to have a watch 20 years down the road that is starting to get that fade. Give me aluminum with a matte dial. There’s a reason the BB58 OG is so popular and it’s not just cos it’s half the price of a sub . Plus they could really experiment with color on the bezel with aluminum as compared to the color limitations on ceramic. I’m hoping the limited edition Skyquest was foreshadowing of some models to come.


I wish more ceramic bezels had the sort of matte treatment we see on the Pelagos. Then again, Monta embraces the shiny in an almost Omega or GS-esque way so that's unlikely from the brand.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

An aluminum or PVD steel bezel would all but ensure I'd buy one of these watches. I'm just not into investing ~$2k into a watch with a ceramic bezel.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

josiahg52 said:


> An aluminum or PVD steel bezel would all but ensure I'd buy one of these watches. I'm just not into investing ~$2k into a watch with a ceramic bezel.


With the limited edition pepsi skyquest, we know they have found a manufacturer for aluminmum, so surely more will come eventually. I will be surprised if we don't see a green aluminum bezel at some point, cos they have hinted here and there about green showing up again.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Or at least begin production of the new model sooner so the gap isn't quite so long...
> 
> I can only assume Monta is soft-soaping the fact that supply chain issues and other challenges we associate with the last few years have forced the brand into this unfortunate situation.


That was my thought as well. They likely made a decision on how to best allocate limited resources and the upcoming redesign of the OK was one of the factors in the decision.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This guy today.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

I’ve been wearing this the last couple of weeks - very comfortable!


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Or at least begin production of the new model sooner so the gap isn't quite so long...
> 
> I can only assume Monta is soft-soaping the fact that supply chain issues and other challenges we associate with the last few years have forced the brand into this unfortunate situation.


Yeah between this and the aluminum bezel on the new Skyquest (which I love, for the record) I really worry about them possibly being forced to use new suppliers. They have everything dialed in so well right now. You'd like to think new iterations will always be improvements but sometimes they're not.


----------



## Ctom2 (Jan 6, 2017)

ChronoB said:


> Actually, it sounds like there won't be _any _OKs after this limited blue dial/black bezel run until the new model comes out. Since they won't even be announcing the new model until the end of the year (assuming it occurs on time) I would assume the new OK won't be available to purchase until some time in 2023. That means at least a year without _any_ OK production. In their website blog they mention there are 26 OKs left (other than the special edition they just released). I'm all for refreshing the model, and I know that a new model requires new tooling from their various suppliers, inspection of prototypes, changes, etc. You have to bake in time for that. But not producing some more of the current version to fill the gap for the better part of a year seems like a bad idea.


I thought the same thing when I read the email earlier this week. 25 left and no more production for almost a year. How is that a good business plan?


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

The new Aqua Terra reminds me of something. I wonder what it is...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@drcharlie Maybe a case of "great minds think alike" 
because you can't seriously think that Omega copied Monta!


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> @drcharlie Maybe a case of "great minds think alike"
> because you can't seriously think that Omega copied Monta!


LOL. I imagine it’s challenging for a micro brand design a watch that looks great and doesn’t look too much like one from Rolex, Omega, etc. Take for example, designing a sports dress watch like the Noble. A micro brand wants to make it unique, but still look great. At some point there is only so many minor tweaks you can make before it starts to look like another watch.

Monta has done an admirable job not copying other watches too much.

Now, let’s consider Christopher Ward. They entered this space and kept the 5-minute text between the markers and bezel. And, instead of calling it an Aquaterra, they named it the Sealander! It’s a lovely watch, but no question what’s going on when they pretty much clone the model name.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

drcharlie said:


> LOL. I imagine it’s challenging for a micro brand design a watch that looks great and doesn’t look too much like one from Rolex, Omega, etc. Take for example, designing a sports dress watch like the Noble. A micro brand wants to make it unique, but still look great. At some point there is only so many minor tweaks you can make before it starts to look like another watch.
> 
> Monta has done an admirable job not copying other watches too much.
> 
> Now, let’s consider Christopher Ward. They entered this space and kept the 5-minute text between the markers and bezel. And, instead of calling it an Aquaterra, they named it the Sealander! It’s a lovely watch, but no question what’s going on when they pretty much clone the model name.


C Ward’s Polar Explorer clone was a lot more egregious IMO. It’s a fine line to walk.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

drcharlie said:


> The new Aqua Terra reminds me of something. I wonder what it is...
> 
> View attachment 16485598


While I‘m not trying to say that Omega is not making a better watch with a great movement. Give me the Monta design and bracelet all day.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Still can't capture this darn near perfect watch in a great photo.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Still can't capture this darn near perfect watch in a great photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beg to differ.
That first close-up picture is pretty amazing!
---
I would like to see more pictures of the vibrant blue dial version
from someone who has one, please.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> I beg to differ.
> That first close-up picture is pretty amazing!
> ---
> I would like to see more pictures of the vibrant blue dial version
> from someone who has one, please.











Per your request. I had a crush on this for a while but no room in the collection. When they announced it was being discontinued I made room (SPB 143, SPB 153, and Unimatic HGMT all went out - worth it). This joins a white Atlas and a Pepsi Skyquest that’s on the way.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Man that blue really pops!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Some pics of the blue


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Starpork @ryan850
Thank you both for these awesome pictures of the BLUE beauty!
Free-flow thought process follows:
I don't really have the money available now to buy it,
but it IS tempting.
I just paid $969 for a brand new/never worn condition Halios Seaforth
sunburst grey with matching sapphire bezel insert. Amazing colorway!
And I need to start saving for a big tax bill.
The weird thing is that the blue Oceankings almost never turn up on watchpatrol.net
so I might really miss it.
On the other hand, what Monta is planning in the future, might just be awesome...
so maybe waiting isn't such a bad choice.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> @Starpork @ryan850
> Thank you both for these awesome pictures of the BLUE beauty!
> Free-flow thought process follows:
> I don't really have the money available now to buy it,
> ...


Nice. My wife and I having matching Universas. I had a Fairwind too for a while but I really don't like sapphire bezels.

They really seem to be teasing an aluminum bezel for future OKs and Skyquests. The blue OK would still look great with aluminum but it would lose a little of that "feels like a premium luxury diver" that the ceramic bezel brings. I'd be really interested to see them bring the OK down to 38mm with an aluminum bezel, though. And a no-date option.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Starpork said:


> They really seem to be teasing an aluminum bezel for future OKs and Skyquests.


Yes this seems to be on the cards and I really hope they don't just go all in with aluminium. Sure Tudor do it, but it feels like a bit of a step backwards to go from ceramic to aluminium, especially if the price stays the same.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Dogs857 said:


> Yes this seems to be on the cards and I really hope they don't just go all in with aluminium. Sure Tudor do it, but it feels like a bit of a step backwards to go from ceramic to aluminium, especially if the price stays the same.


Don't forget, the Pelagos bezel is ceramic, so they're not necessarily "all in." They offer options.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Dogs857 said:


> Yes this seems to be on the cards and I really hope they don't just go all in with aluminium. Sure Tudor do it, but it feels like a bit of a step backwards to go from ceramic to aluminium, especially if the price stays the same.


Don’t think there’s any chance they’d go all aluminum. Or even mostly aluminum. Just doesn’t fit with their overall brand.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Dogs857 said:


> Yes this seems to be on the cards and I really hope they don't just go all in with aluminium. Sure Tudor do it, but it feels like a bit of a step backwards to go from ceramic to aluminium, especially if the price stays the same.


I'd be disappointed as well if they moved to aluminum bezels. Perhaps they want to do more with the colors of bezels and aluminum is easier for that.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

Dogs857 said:


> Yes this seems to be on the cards and I really hope they don't just go all in with aluminium. Sure Tudor do it, but it feels like a bit of a step backwards to go from ceramic to aluminium, especially if the price stays the same.


Even Tudor are ceramic at the top end. I think when it’s well-executed aluminum is just as good as ceramic (and more durable and ages nicely) so we’ll see. The Pepsi Skyquest looks great, though.

They talk a lot about how good their suppliers are and what big brands their suppliers work with but the flip side of it is that a big brand with a giant order can monopolize one of their suppliers’ capacity and leave them with nothing (happened when the Atlas first launched, I think the handsets got delayed for like three months). So I can see them wanting to have an aluminum option if their ceramic supplier is getting tied up.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I ordered a blue Oceanking. Not sure what's in the future for these Monta models and I guess I like this generation enough although the ceramic bezel is off-putting. Really would like to see a good aluminum or steel bezel insert as I'm not lot looking to affect a piece of wrist-jewelry like Rolex. Obviously, I'm in the minority regarding inserts.

$1000 is usually my limit for a micro brand, $2000 is crazy. The reality of a brand folding next month, next year, a few years from now leave you in the same spot as any micro brand so the risk is real. China made, German made, Swiss made, doesn't really matter to me. I assume a lot of the cost here is tied up in the manufacturing which is fine. I don't expect it'll be two, three, or four times as good as any other.

Still, I'm looking forward to seeing one in person. See what all the talk is about.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@josiahg52 So, what made you decide to pay so much for a new blue one?


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

watchman600 said:


> @josiahg52 So, what made you decide to pay so much for a new blue one?


I could've been patient and waited until the next generation came out next year or whenever. I'm sure used ones would likely pop up then but really I'm just weary of reading about how great they are and I want to see for myself. I'm guessing I'll like it at least enough to keep it and if so, wanted the blue one and they don't show up used so I just sucked it up. I wish I hadn't waited as maybe I could've picked up that aqua one with the black bezel. That one seems impossible to find.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

josiahg52 said:


> I could've been patient and waited until the next generation came out next year or whenever. I'm sure used ones would likely pop up then but really I'm just weary of reading about how great they are and I want to see for myself. I'm guessing I'll like it at least enough to keep it and if so, wanted the blue one and they don't show up used so I just sucked it up. I wish I hadn't waited as maybe I could've picked up that aqua one with the black bezel. That one seems impossible to find.


I think you are pretty much obligated to get one of the blue Everest straps now. The blue OK looks amazing on that one. Swipe to 2nd pic. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CTkLy_WrwJr/


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@and_ren Thanks for more pics of the amazing blue watch.
I think it's best on the bracelet!


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> @and_ren Thanks for more pics of the amazing blue watch.
> I think it's best on the bracelet!


I experimented once taking the bracelet off my Monta. It was a failed experiment. They’re kinda like a Rolex, they just belong on the bracelet. But I’ve always thought that OK was the one that could pull that Everest off.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

and_ren said:


> I experimented once taking the bracelet off my Monta. It was a failed experiment. They’re kinda like a Rolex, they just belong on the bracelet. But I’ve always thought that OK was the one that could pull that Everest off.


I've never bothered it's just so good. But it does look good on rubber too. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I think I prefer mine on rubber. I love a good bracelet but there is something about the Ok on fitted rubber that I really enjoy.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

My Oceanking was delivered on Wednesday and I'm currently wearing it.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

josiahg52 said:


> My Oceanking was delivered on Wednesday and I'm currently wearing it.


How does it meet your expectation?


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Starpork said:


> How does it meet your expectation?


Truthfully, I'm still gauging it. I do like it and will keep it, if that is helpful. I should point out that I've only sold two watches EVER that I've bought over the last 20÷ years so I don't part with them successfully or willingly.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

josiahg52 said:


> Truthfully, I'm still gauging it. I do like it and will keep it, if that is helpful. I should point out that I've only sold two watches EVER that I've bought over the last 20÷ years so I don't part with them successfully or willingly.


Mine has settled comfortably on my wrist. I've worn other stuff here and there in the last few weeks but it's really easy to wear the Oceanking day after day and not feel the need to change it. My Atlas has the same sort of effortlessness, it's a big reason I took a chance on this one.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

They have a way of doing that, that is, settling comfortably on the wrist


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

This is a nice looking watch, although I’m trying to decide if I like guilt or not…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

sluggerx5 said:


> This is a nice looking watch, although I’m trying to decide if I like guilt or not…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think for that color way and design, it works very well.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

sluggerx5 said:


> This is a nice looking watch, although I’m trying to decide if I like guilt or not…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine's coming today or tomorrow. Monta must be really happy to have beaten Tudor's new gilt GMT to the punch.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Starpork said:


> Mine's coming today or tomorrow. Monta must be really happy to have beaten Tudor's new gilt GMT to the punch.


I was thinking the same. I like that new Tudor with the exception of the s&g bracelet and capped crown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

sluggerx5 said:


> I was thinking the same. I like that new Tudor with the exception of the s&g bracelet and capped crown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it too but it's too thick and agree on the bracelet, agnostic on the crown. The true GMT is nice but Monta wins on dimensions and bracelet.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

How many of the Monta blue Oceankings with the black bezel are out there? I really like that one.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

josiahg52 said:


> How many of the Monta blue Oceankings with the black bezel are out there? I really like that one.


If I remember right it was seven total that were sold.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

sluggerx5 said:


> This is a nice looking watch, although I’m trying to decide if I like guilt or not…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same feeling, just not sure on the gilt.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

and_ren said:


> If I remember right it was seven total that were sold.


Ahh okay, I don't feel so "bad" about missing it then. It would've been tough to get one any way.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

The colors really are so well executed on this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

One more in the sun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

sluggerx5 said:


> One more in the sun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it. I think they need to do this one in silver instead of gilt, and I might be a buyer. The blue and red on the bezel are awesome.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking just wears perfect. Love the quality of the build and the bracelet..
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

sluggerx5 said:


> This is a nice looking watch, although I’m trying to decide if I like guilt or not…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow

This one does everything right that the Tudor does wrong. Too bad its limited


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Oceanking just wears perfect. Love the quality of the build and the bracelet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Guy ! You make me want to wear mine right now ! Really great shots !


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

and_ren said:


> I like it. I think they need to do this one in silver instead of gilt, and I might be a buyer. The blue and red on the bezel are awesome.


They've already said they're not going to do that. And honestly I kind of understand. For a brand that operates in "All the good things a steel Rolex does without falling into homage," a silver Pepsi might be a little too close to the GMT Master.



Sonar said:


> Too bad its limited


Some of their replies to similar sentiments on Instagram make me think that while this particular iteration is unique, there could be something similar in the future.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

It's a nice watch.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

From the Monta Facebook Page

"MAKE SURE you are subscribed to our email newsletter for the official word on the black Skyquest. This will be the final production. You read that right. Your last chance to acquire this generation of Skyquest is coming in the next several days. Subscribe and stay tuned!"

I wonder what they are doing with the Skyquest? Perhaps the issues that retired the Oceanking also affected this model as well.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Dogs857 said:


> From the Monta Facebook Page
> 
> "MAKE SURE you are subscribed to our email newsletter for the official word on the black Skyquest. This will be the final production. You read that right. Your last chance to acquire this generation of Skyquest is coming in the next several days. Subscribe and stay tuned!"
> 
> I wonder what they are doing with the Skyquest? Perhaps the issues that retired the Oceanking also affected this model as well.


Well, they said _this generation_. I don't see that as retirement of anything except _this_ generation. It could just be an incremental change normal for the business. The timing could be for it could be argued since I thought a previous post suggested it might not be until next year for new watches. That's some time. In the end, I think there's a lot being read into these announcements. I say that as someone who's been aware and interested in the brand for a short period of time, however.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

Dogs857 said:


> From the Monta Facebook Page
> 
> "MAKE SURE you are subscribed to our email newsletter for the official word on the black Skyquest. This will be the final production. You read that right. Your last chance to acquire this generation of Skyquest is coming in the next several days. Subscribe and stay tuned!"
> 
> I wonder what they are doing with the Skyquest? Perhaps the issues that retired the Oceanking also affected this model as well.


Doesn't it basically use the same case components as the Oceanking? I think the only difference is the bezel insert, the clicks, the caseback, and the crownguard. So my thought was that the changes they make to the Oceanking will be reflected in the Skyquest too (also opens the door for a different gilt Pepsi)

Also they teased the idea of a gold watch, that's way more interesting to me.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> The new skyquest gmt from Monta seems like a winner priced at just over $1700 on pre-order. Ya it's expensive for a micro but you can have it in your hands in a reasonable time. Bracelet looks great, and considering what other micros go for and the quality here $1700 doesn't seem insane. It's micro competition would be say oak and Oscar who sells for $1k more without bracelet and then you have mkii key West where you could put down a a deposit and possibly have a watch a decade later. Monta seems to be king of the hill for premium micro brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many time zones do you need to see under water? A watch named sky quest I don’t think is a diver.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Dogs857 said:


> From the Monta Facebook Page
> 
> "MAKE SURE you are subscribed to our email newsletter for the official word on the black Skyquest. This will be the final production. You read that right. Your last chance to acquire this generation of Skyquest is coming in the next several days. Subscribe and stay tuned!"
> 
> I wonder what they are doing with the Skyquest? Perhaps the issues that retired the Oceanking also affected this model as well.


I would absolutely look into buying one if they adjusted the pinion height or GMT hand length so they could do away with that (IMO) odd bend in it. 

Maybe some folks like it, but it has always seemed like a compromised solution to me.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ryeguy said:


> I would absolutely look into buying one if they adjusted the pinion height or GMT hand length so they could do away with that (IMO) odd bend in it.
> 
> Maybe some folks like it, but it has always seemed like a compromised solution to me.


I really like the bend, makes it a bit different. I've been saving for a Skyquest but can't afford one at the moment so will have to wait and see how the new one looks I guess.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

Dogs857 said:


> I really like the bend, makes it a bit different. I've been saving for a Skyquest but can't afford one at the moment so will have to wait and see how the new one looks I guess.


Yeah I sort of think the bend is the signature, not a compromise. Also saves like 1-2mm in stack height and overall case height.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Ryeguy said:


> I would absolutely look into buying one if they adjusted the pinion height or GMT hand length so they could do away with that (IMO) odd bend in it.
> 
> Maybe some folks like it, but it has always seemed like a compromised solution to me.


I used to have this opinion, then fell in love with the blue Skyquest dial and steel bezel combo. Now having owned this watch for two years, I must say I love the gmt hand. Adds another layer of depth to the watch. I now own the bi-color Skyquest too. Great watches and smart design if you ask me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Yep always liked the hand on the atlas. Plus it allows for those big lume plots and markers.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe I’m in the minority, but that bent GMT hand still seems like a solution Jeremy Clarkson would’ve come up with.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ryeguy said:


> Maybe I’m in the minority, but that bent GMT hand still seems like a solution Jeremy Clarkson would’ve come up with.


His genius_* is*_ frightening.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Black Skyquest is going live in about an hour, I believe.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

any mention of when the ocean king V2 will be out?


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Scofield8 said:


> any mention of when the ocean king V2 will be out?


late this year is what they are hoping, early next is a possibility, based on last IG livestream


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongolian786 (Aug 16, 2020)

sluggerx5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Limited edition GMT is sick.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sorry it seems I’m dominating the posts here recently. Happy Saturday!


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

sluggerx5 said:


> Sorry it seems I’m dominating the posts here recently. Happy Saturday!


Keep it coming


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dial and hands!
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

Dial and hand! 🫠

Out of like 14 watches only 3 wear comfortably on my right hand and this is one (Universa and Divers 65 are the other two). My OK and Skyquest are a little too bulky, and I can't fasten a little buckle right now (tension = pain), but I do love my Atlas.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Did anybody else the sneak peek on Monta’s instagram story today?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

and_ren said:


> Did anybody else the sneak peek on Monta’s instagram story today?


Do tell!


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

I’m not sure, but it was a Skyquest (or at least a skyquest clasp), and appeared to be an all red aluminum bezel and I think gilt numbers, but hard to tell.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow that Opalin dial is cool. I still prefer the black matte dial but exciting for those that have been asking for something like this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

sluggerx5 said:


> Wow that Opalin dial is cool. I still prefer the black matte dial but exciting for those that have been asking for something like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it. I also have the black bicolor and I don't feel the need to have this one too, but if they've been released at the same time it would be a tough decision.

I would definitely be pissed right now if I was one of the people who bought the black ceramic model in the last couple weeks after their talk about it never coming back (Buy now before they're gone forever!). Because I got the sense they were talking about a total Skyquest redesign after retiring the black model, and I don't think I'm alone in that.

Edit, the copy from their email about the Black Skyquest (emphasis mine): "*This will be the end of this version* and we decided to retire this variation of the Skyquest. It has been a staple in the collection for almost five years, and* a new design will come again, but it is unlikely to be any time soon.*" Nice, Monta.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh wow!

The opalin Pepsis gilt sky quest is pretty handsome!

🤍


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

So happy with this one


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

If you’ve ever wondered what a waffle dial would look like on an Monta…


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

for some reason it is still letting me "add to cart" the OK 60 min black dial. despite saying sold out. thoughts?


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Probably a glitch. It let me buy a Skyquest once despite being sold out and I had to wait a month for a restock. I wouldn't risk it unless you email them first.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sunday with the king









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monday with the king









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

This guy arrived last week. You don't see them often but this was just chilling on Chrono24 at a very reasonable price so I went for it. Anyway, it's great and still runs -4s/d, but I'm most surprised by how it wears compared to my Atlas. I always assumed they were the exact same, but the Triumph looks and feels way slimmer and lighter. They are only about 1mm apart in height, and you'd think it would be in the case back, but it's actually the bezel that's slimmer (I assume the Atlas has a thicker bezel to create space for the GMT handstack). Anyway, it was a really pleasant surprise to feel that difference from what I had thought were identical cases. Makes me wonder if there's a Noble in my future (previously not that interested). I do think Monta ought to go back to the monochrome, colored Triumph lineup but I suspect their construction constraints force them to focus on what sells (hi, black and grey).


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

Starpork said:


> View attachment 16716956
> 
> 
> This guy arrived last week. You don't see them often but this was just chilling on Chrono24 at a very reasonable price so I went for it. Anyway, it's great and still runs -4s/d, but I'm most surprised by how it wears compared to my Atlas. I always assumed they were the exact same, but the Triumph looks and feels way slimmer and lighter. They are only about 1mm apart in height, and you'd think it would be in the case back, but it's actually the bezel that's slimmer (I assume the Atlas has a thicker bezel to create space for the GMT handstack). Anyway, it was a really pleasant surprise to feel that difference from what I had thought were identical cases. Makes me wonder if there's a Noble in my future (previously not that interested). I do think Monta ought to go back to the monochrome, colored Triumph lineup but I suspect their construction constraints force them to focus on what sells (hi, black and grey).


I have that guy and love it. Perfect shade of olive green.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Starpork said:


> View attachment 16716956
> 
> 
> This guy arrived last week. You don't see them often but this was just chilling on Chrono24 at a very reasonable price so I went for it. Anyway, it's great and still runs -4s/d, but I'm most surprised by how it wears compared to my Atlas. I always assumed they were the exact same, but the Triumph looks and feels way slimmer and lighter. They are only about 1mm apart in height, and you'd think it would be in the case back, but it's actually the bezel that's slimmer (I assume the Atlas has a thicker bezel to create space for the GMT handstack). Anyway, it was a really pleasant surprise to feel that difference from what I had thought were identical cases. Makes me wonder if there's a Noble in my future (previously not that interested). I do think Monta ought to go back to the monochrome, colored Triumph lineup but I suspect their construction constraints force them to focus on what sells (hi, black and grey).


Yes, the Noble case wears surprisingly different from the Atlas with its thinness. Was ultimately the deciding factor for me keeping it over the other. Makes me want a black Triumph


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Finally got my Oceanking in the ocean


----------



## hoopdreams2002 (Dec 7, 2009)

Starpork said:


> View attachment 16716956
> 
> 
> This guy arrived last week. You don't see them often but this was just chilling on Chrono24 at a very reasonable price so I went for it. Anyway, it's great and still runs -4s/d, but I'm most surprised by how it wears compared to my Atlas. I always assumed they were the exact same, but the Triumph looks and feels way slimmer and lighter. They are only about 1mm apart in height, and you'd think it would be in the case back, but it's actually the bezel that's slimmer (I assume the Atlas has a thicker bezel to create space for the GMT handstack). Anyway, it was a really pleasant surprise to feel that difference from what I had thought were identical cases. Makes me wonder if there's a Noble in my future (previously not that interested). I do think Monta ought to go back to the monochrome, colored Triumph lineup but I suspect their construction constraints force them to focus on what sells (hi, black and grey).


I was looking at this one for a while but you beat me to it lol. It looks great wear it in good health!


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

hoopdreams2002 said:


> I was looking at this one for a while but you beat me to it lol. It looks great wear it in good health!


I was pushing a friend to buy it but when he didn't want it my acquisition switch flipped on!


----------



## hoopdreams2002 (Dec 7, 2009)

Starpork said:


> I was pushing a friend to buy it but when he didn't want it my acquisition switch flipped on!


if you see another good deal or decide to sell it let me know!


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

hoopdreams2002 said:


> if you see another good deal or decide to sell it let me know!


Will do! This one is probably sticking around, I think I'm going to send it in to them for a service in the next little bit.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Just a few shots of the Monta after finishing this part of the deck. Stairs today!


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Mornin all.
Had my Triumph yesterday and today. Notined my odometer getting up there. 
Today hadda get a pic with my “scraps” cutting board for the camper.

i do so love this guy.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

Hey y'all, I'm going to be listing my green Triumph in the near future (on Reddit since I don't have enough posts to list on WUS yet). I've only had it a couple months but it hasn't really grabbed time in my rotation. I have a white Atlas that will be listing as well - just wanted to give this crew a heads up since there is usually interest in the greenies.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

So the new oceanking should share this case. This looks really good. Pic from Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

Liked version 1 better tbh, it looked more unique. I really enjoyed the longer markers, bent GMT hand and extra markings around the chapter ring

I was hoping for a smaller case for the new ocean king, this case is too big for me in general


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Scofield8 said:


> Liked version 1 better tbh, it looked more unique. I really enjoyed the longer markers, bent GMT hand and extra markings around the chapter ring
> 
> I was hoping for a smaller case for the new ocean king, this case is too big for me in general


I also preferred the longer indices and liked the bent hand although the new one isn't bad.

Are you hoping for a smaller case than the outgoing Oceanking or just smaller than this new Skyquest?


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

josiahg52 said:


> I also preferred the longer indices and liked the bent hand although the new one isn't bad.
> 
> Are you hoping for a smaller case than the outgoing Oceanking or just smaller than this new Skyquest?


I'd be happy with the 38.5 of their atlas/noble/triumph line. Probably wishful thinking as I have smaller wrists, but I'm fine with not purchasing any more watches lol. I do have their turquoise noble (with new bracelet!) on the way later this month


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Scofield8 said:


> Liked version 1 better tbh, it looked more unique. I really enjoyed the longer markers, bent GMT hand and extra markings around the chapter ring


I would agree to a point but like things about both.
That bent GMT hand was something unique so I would have liked to see them keep that. 
Same with the indices, they were large and just gorgeous. These new ones just seem a bit stubby, would have looked better with round markers but then you get the whole "Rolex rip off" thing I guess.
I like the new case shape, hopefully the crown will be easier to use this time. 
Not sure if I would miss the numbering on the chapter ring or not, but to keep the old indices I would have kept that. 
Big fan of the shorter minute markers, the last version was far too long.
Finally a 48 click bezel. 72 clicks just felt off and like not enough attention was paid to the GMT.
Not sure about aluminium bezels, would have been nice to have a ceramic version. Also the Pepsi is guilt only, Coke non guilt and every version has a matte dial. Would have been nice to have ceramic coke with a gloss dial.

Not a bad release, can't wait to see some videos. If I was a betting man (and I am) I would be putting money on the new OK having aluminium bezels as well.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Pepsi and Coke Versions from the Monta Instagram


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Don't care for the new design....looks like a Ginault Silent Service


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Don't care for the new design....looks like a Ginault Silent Service


I posted extensive thoughts in a thread on the public forum, but I think these are a disaster. Dial is tiny and looks like what you get in a $1200 Seiko, Monta signature rehaut is gone (and third time zone tracking with it), inner bevel on the lugs is gone. If Monta was trying to make Christopher Ward look really good, they succeeded. 

I suspect C60 300m GMTs are in the pipeline, and they'll be far better looking watches for significantly less money.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Dogs857 said:


> Pepsi and Coke Versions from the Monta Instagram
> 
> View attachment 16870676
> 
> ...


Looks great! Sign me up for a non gilt.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Did the previous model skyquest have aluminium bezel ?


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Steppy said:


> Did the previous model skyquest have aluminium bezel ?


The standard version had ceramic, but they released limited versions with aluminum.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

The indices are proportionally too big and crowd the smaller dial, making it look even smaller. They also look cheaper than the old multifaceted indices. The printing on the bezel is likewise oversized. Aluminum bezel insert also feels like cost cutting, as does eliminating the polished bevel inside the lugs.

This no longer presents in photos like a $2000 watch. This looks like it should be priced in Halios territory.

On the good side, the smaller dial finds the date window on the same circle as the indices. Wish they'd paired it with a sloped, graduated rehaut, a larger crystal, and thinner bezel.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Personally, the new Skyquest is a big disappointment to me. There are a few positives. The dial is certainly a cleaner look, especially without the numbered chapter ring around the dial, and its very legible. They've made some improvements to their bracelet, which was already great.

But this bezel is _so _wide, and with those oversized numerals it dominates the rest of the watch, not in a good way. Sometimes less is more, and they should have applied that philosophy with the bezel.

Monta had a unique set of applied markers, but these new ones look like they could be on any watch. And those old markers necessitated that cool, bent GMT hand. Who else had something like that? 

Seems like Monta has dialed back all the things that made the watch visually distinctive for a more generic, approachable model. There's some merit in doing that. You'd be hard pressed to find a more legible GMT watch out there. But it's almost like they didn't look at the competition. The GMT field is full of great options.. I love my Monta, but if I purchase a GMT it would be hard for me to pick the Skyquest over something like the Longines Spirit:


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

ChronoB said:


> Personally, the new Skyquest is a big disappointment to me. There are a few positives. The dial is certainly a cleaner look, especially without the numbered chapter ring around the dial, and its very legible. They've made some improvements to their bracelet, which was already great.
> 
> But this bezel is _so _wide, and with those oversized numerals it dominates the rest of the watch, not in a good way. Sometimes less is more, and they should have applied that philosophy with the bezel.
> 
> ...


I have mixed feelings too. 

I thought the old skyquest was too busy looking. So I like the dial with shorter minute marks and rehaut with no markings. I liked the old hour markers though. They were different. I’m good with the aluminum bezel too, but those numbers look huge! Same reason I don’t like the current crop of Rolex GMT. 

Will be interesting to see how they update other models over the coming year. New ocean king due. Triumph due for an update too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

I’m torn. Monta def needed to update their look after five-some years, but I agree with everyone else that this release is kind of generic and loses the indices and GMT hand that we’re so distinctive. Glad I got the black Pepsi when I did, but I do find the Coke pretty compelling. The quality still looks top notch.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I like the look I agree the bezel appears a bit big.i like the 12,3,6,9 markers moved in to allow a full minute track. What I dislike is losing ceramic and the price not being discounted. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

JLS36 said:


> I like the look I agree the bezel appears a bit big.i like the 12,3,6,9 markers moved in to allow a full minute track. What I dislike is losing ceramic and the price not being discounted.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I can say that owning the LE, the bezel is well sized in person and the aluminum isn’t really a downgrade from ceramic (think that’s really personal preference tbf). Pushing the indices in is probably making it look larger tho.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Starpork said:


> I can say that owning the LE, the bezel is well sized in person and the aluminum isn’t really a downgrade from ceramic (think that’s really personal preference tbf). Pushing the indices in is probably making it look larger tho.


The LE is a narrower bezel and bigger dial than this new model.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

MX793 said:


> The LE is a narrower bezel and bigger dial than this new model.


I think they said the inserts are the same on IG


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Starpork said:


> I think they said the inserts are the same on IG


I don't see how, the dial and crystal are clearly much smaller on the new one (old was a 32mm crystal, this looks like 30) and the bezel butts up to the crystal.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

I definitely prefer the previous Skyquests, including the limited edition ones. Those just felt more luxurious and right for the price point they were asking... Now, it just feels like they cost cut with the aluminum bezel, less focus on details and finishing. The new size of the bezel also just looks super weird for me personally..


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Not a fan of the new Skyquest. It’s like they made all these changes to appease the few, with little attention the the masses that loved their existing styling. I also think some of these changes we’re made to reduce complexity and production costs…anyway I hope this is successful for them. I am a fan of the brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Just watched the IG live about this watch.

They stated they felt the previous version of both this and the OK were too dressy and they wanted to make the models more sporty, hence the changes made to the indices and losing the lug inner bevel etc.
They also admitted the ceramic manufacture couldn't match the colours they wanted (though ignoring the plain black I guess) nor the changes done to the bezel which is why they went aluminium. Not sure on this one, I think they let the rapid sales of the limited Pepsi of the last generation sway their opinion too much.
Chapter ring with the numbers didn't work with the new design so they ditched it.
GMT hand bend was a specific fix for the previous model and no longer required. They intimated it made the hand less sturdy?? The bent GMT will continue on the Atlas, along with the inner chapter ring.
Bezel is different, easier to grip and now 48 click with all ceramic ball bearings with a completely different feel to the old model. Looking forward to this.

I still like it, having seen it live I like it more. I think I may have a coke in my future, though it will take a while to get the funds together, by which time I will need to pay $2450 for the privilege.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

What has been seen cannot be unseen.  When I glanced at the preview pics I questioned some of the choices but I trusted Monta to continue to grow thier legacy and was already getting buyer's remorse for my OG black Skyquest. But NOOOOOOOOO. This is horrible. BAD! Really BAD. Take everything that made the Oceanking and Skyquest unique and make it look any other microbrand out there. Everything about my Skyquest screams luxury but these are so generic... indices are boring, GMT-hand boring, bezel out of proportion, odd tiny logo, no rehaut, no inner polishing, no ceramic, no lacquer, etc. I am so grateful I picked mine up 2 years ago before the price hike. My wonderful black GMT. Don't even want or desire a Submariner when I wear it. Never selling now!


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Dogs857 said:


> Just watched the IG live about this watch.
> 
> They stated they felt the previous version of both this and the OK were too dressy and they wanted to make the models more sporty, hence the changes made to the indices and losing the lug inner bevel etc.
> They also admitted the ceramic manufacture couldn't match the colours they wanted (though ignoring the plain black I guess) nor the changes done to the bezel which is why they went aluminium. Not sure on this one, I think they let the rapid sales of the limited Pepsi of the last generation sway their opinion too much.
> ...


At first glance, I agreed with most of the criticism of these new models. I kinda grimaced even😂. The large bezels/numerals, the dial markers. Everything seemed a bit off to me. 
But the more I go back and look at it, the more it seems to be growing on me. I'm liking the starkness and "mattness", gives it a better tool appearance. Watching the live video cemented this. Looked really nice I thought. Definitely not perfect, but growing on me 🤔


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

It's growing on me too. I'm not exactly in the market since I already have a Skyquest but I really like the Coke and it's different enough not to be redundant. In another thread the new SQ was very disparagingly compared to a Seiko, but it _does _remind me of the SPB143 in a good way (dial and chunky bezel, mainly). I sold my SPB143 because of all the details Seiko gets wrong - clunky bracelet, bad clasp, OK but not great indices, crappy bezel action, bad finishing between the lugs, etc, etc. It's a design I love but it's compromised by Seiko-ism. So to get a similar design from a company you know won't **** up the details feels like a win.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Is it me or it looks like the Ginault Silent Service ??


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

toto453 said:


> Is it me or it looks like the Ginault Silent Service ??


A bit. But all divers look a bit like each other to some extent, so I really don't put anything into one watch looking a slight bit like another. It's impossible to make a somewhat "normal" looking diver that doesn't look like something already made before. 

And at least the Monta doesn't have that stupid novel on the dial, with meaningless words there only to mimic a Rolex dial.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Still rocking this guy.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

En_Nissen said:


> A bit. But all divers look a bit like each other to some extent, so I really don't put anything into one watch looking a slight bit like another. It's impossible to make a somewhat "normal" looking diver that doesn't look like something already made before.
> 
> And at least the Monta doesn't have that stupid novel on the dial, with meaningless words there only to mimic a Rolex dial.


Funny, my biggest concern with it is, does it look too much like a Rolex at first glance?🤷‍♂️. Especially with the bicolored bezels.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

paintingtiger said:


> Funny, my biggest concern with it is, does it look too much like a Rolex at first glance?🤷‍♂️. Especially with the bicolored bezels.


They always have hewed very close to Rolex design language without quite crossing into homage. I think that's why you see combinations that Rolex doesn't actually currently produce (Coke bezel, Pepsi in gilt instead of silver) - it lets them keep a little distance while still being very close.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Starpork said:


> They always have hewed very close to Rolex design language without quite crossing into homage. I think that's why you see combinations that Rolex doesn't actually currently produce (Coke bezel, Pepsi in gilt instead of silver) - it lets them keep a little distance while still being very close.


Good points. You are correct.


----------



## Mongolian786 (Aug 16, 2020)

You hate to see it but I have to say that the old one was far better than the new version. The 3d nature of the dial with the raised indices of differing sizes are gone as well as the cut out chapter ring. This new version looks cheap and generic. The old one looks much more classy.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

I had to pop in here again to make sure I just wasn't dreaming about this last night. 😵
Photo of my Skyquest for therapy. We will all get through this... together. 🥴


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The mood here seems to be strongly against this as a good change. I wonder how many they have sold. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Starpork said:


> They always have hewed very close to Rolex design language without quite crossing into homage. I think that's why you see combinations that Rolex doesn't actually currently produce (Coke bezel, Pepsi in gilt instead of silver) - it lets them keep a little distance while still being very close.


I think you're on to something here. As several people have said, the new Skyquests must have been heavily influenced by the recent limited edition Black-Gilt/White-Gilt/Pepsi versions. They sold very quickly and are highly sought after. I bet with this success an idea came to go back to a tool vintage-styling ala 1970s that could save costs at the same time. We all know many watch aficionados love the vintage Submariners and GMT-Masters. Everything from the '50s to the '00s are sought after because of their classic looks and thinness. Rolex no longer sells anything vintage in style or, yet, actually affordable or even available to buy without some struggle. These new Skyquests are way closer to a vintage Rolex than they are the prior Skyquest. So I think the idea was to start a new design that's vintage-inspired (and directly competing with Tudor now). The problem is it should have it's own name. Preorders are real strong so the general public won't care but to longtime Monta owners we know this isn't a true V2 Skyquest or, coming soon, V3 Oceanking.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

IDK, I'm a long time Monta owner and I'm cool with it. Like, if you already have the Skyquest you love then why be upset? If anything, our V1's just got cooler.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Honestly the more I look at it the more I like it.
Might have to sell a few things to get on the preorder.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Dogs857 said:


> Honestly the more I look at it the more I like it.
> Might have to sell a few things to get on the preorder.


Been thinking about picking up the coke. It’s a great looking piece. More tool like compared to the previous version, but if your looking for an alum bezel I think it’s awesome.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Starpork said:


> IDK, I'm a long time Monta owner and I'm cool with it. Like, if you already have the Skyquest you love then why be upset? If anything, our V1's just got cooler.


True. I guess I'm just jarred from what I expected after what we saw with the Noble. That was a big step-up... this is a side-step to something else. Monta said it's their biggest launch ever and this version is costing more to make; not saving any money. So good for them. It's a nice watch if I don't directly compare it to V1 and look at it for what it is. Here some new pics from Instagram; the dial is the same semi-gloss as prior:


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The more I look at the new ones the more I like them. The changes might be saving them 10's of dollars.. I don't think that's a big reason for the changes. All in its a more sporty casual look I like and appreciate. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks a bit cleaner to me. I'm interested in seeing some new OKs hopefully soon.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok how about another Monta classic out fishin for a weekend Silver salmon in Valdez.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Starpork said:


> IDK, I'm a long time Monta owner and I'm cool with it. Like, if you already have the Skyquest you love then why be upset? If anything, our V1's just got cooler.


Because owners of the old model want to see the company succeed? A bad product decision can kill a company. Just ask the founders of Cannondale bicycles.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Because owners of the old model want to see the company succeed? A bad product decision can kill a company. Just ask the founders of Cannondale bicycles.


This isn’t a brand killer. It offers options. I really liked the Skyquest, but would never purchase one because it was too similar to my Oceanking. Now, I’m strongly considering purchasing a new Skyquest.

Is it a bit more tool like and less flashy? Yes. But I don’t think it’s a negative. On the contrary I think Monta did a great job of keeping their design elements while adding a bit of retro flair to it.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

alznc said:


> This isn’t a brand killer. It offers options. I really liked the Skyquest, but would never purchase one because it was too similar to my Oceanking. Now, I’m strongly considering purchasing a new Skyquest.
> 
> Is it a bit more tool like and less flashy? Yes. But I don’t think it’s a negative. On the contrary I think Monta did a great job of keeping their design elements while adding a bit of retro flair to it.


I fully expect the new OK, debuting soon, to be the same as this but with 3 hands and a dive time bezel. So back to the "looks too much like an Ocean King".


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

MX793 said:


> Because owners of the old model want to see the company succeed? A bad product decision can kill a company. Just ask the founders of Cannondale bicycles.


Except this sold out very fast, there is no evidence this is a disaster. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Except this sold out very fast, there is no evidence this is a disaster.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


How many were in the initial batch? 50? 100? Immediate sell-out of a small initial offering is not a measure of enduring or overall success. If they sell more than the original over the same number of years that the original was produced for, we can call it a success.

While I think this will appeal to some buyers (clearly since some number snapped up the first batch), I think the old one has broader appeal.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Except this sold out very fast, there is no evidence this is a disaster.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Looks like all three models are still available. Where are you seeing a sellout? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

It’s 300-some, they’re not going to go overnight. What is this idea that this iteration has to sell more than the old one to be successful? Just selling 300 watches this year would probably be great. They’re not a high volume producer. Monta ran the old OK and SQ lineups for 3+ years - everyone who really wanted one probably has one by now, so they’re doing the right thing by making a model that can reach different consumers.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

sluggerx5 said:


> Looks like all three models are still available. Where are you seeing a sellout?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This thread someone said the or order sold out. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

MX793 said:


> How many were in the initial batch? 50? 100? Immediate sell-out of a small initial offering is not a measure of enduring or overall success. If they sell more than the original over the same number of years that the original was produced for, we can call it a success.
> 
> While I think this will appeal to some buyers (clearly since some number snapped up the first batch), I think the old one has broader appeal.


I would agree with most of that. I assume the loudest voices that are negative are here but still think the majority likes it, as the instagram reaction was positive. But it's nearly impossible for me to gauge. I'm guessing the sell fine but it's certainly possible they won't. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Still rocking this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I looked into the possibility of getting the blue model in excellent condition, (they hardly ever turn up), and I'm curious how the new version of the oceanking will look, but I ended up getting the Steinhart premium ocean one ceramic, since I didn't want to wait, 
and the price of a new Steiny is quite attractive.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

ChronoB said:


> Personally, the new Skyquest is a big disappointment to me. There are a few positives. The dial is certainly a cleaner look, especially without the numbered chapter ring around the dial, and its very legible. They've made some improvements to their bracelet, which was already great.
> 
> But this bezel is _so _wide, and with those oversized numerals it dominates the rest of the watch, not in a good way. Sometimes less is more, and they should have applied that philosophy with the bezel.
> 
> ...



Not to mention the Longines has a true traveler movement..........


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Random Rob hands on of the new Skyquest.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Dogs857 said:


> Random Rob hands on of the new Skyquest.


Looks pretty sweet to me🤷‍♂️. More cohesive to me than the previous gen, albeit a bit more generic.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

I prefer it to the old one. It looks more solid for want of a better word.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

mcmikey said:


> I prefer it to the old one. It looks more solid for want of a better word.


I agree with that. Looks more toolish, in a good way. I think the wider bezel and smaller dial is a good change.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Just preorded a black. Home run imo. Love the wider aluminum bezel


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

alznc said:


> Just preorded a black. Home run imo. Love the wider, aluminum bezel


Good stuff mate, let us know how it goes when you get it in.

I'm selling my OK and Triumph to try and fund one, this has grown on me hard.
Was always on team Coke but that Pepsi looks far nicer in this iteration than the last to me.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Now that they’ve redesigned the Skyquest (for the worse, in my opinion), I can say my Oceanking has an OG bezel and markers. I sure hope the new Oceanking will be more distinctive.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

ChronoB said:


> Now that they’ve redesigned the Skyquest (for the worse, in my opinion), I can say my Oceanking has an OG bezel and markers. I sure hope the new Oceanking will be more distinctive.
> 
> View attachment 16896133


No-date with a matte dial and the beefy aluminum bezel would be pretty cool but I think they're fundamentally opposed to doing another no-date iteration.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

ChronoB said:


> Now that they’ve redesigned the Skyquest (for the worse, in my opinion), I can say my Oceanking has an OG bezel and markers. I sure hope the new Oceanking will be more distinctive.
> 
> View attachment 16896133


I'm sure it'll be practically identical to the new SQ


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> I'm sure it'll be practically identical to the new SQ


They indicated in one of their instagram post comments the OK will have a ceramic bezel.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

bjn74 said:


> They indicated in one of their instagram post comments the OK will have a ceramic bezel.


I said practically identical, design wise it'll look the same.


----------



## Dogs857 (Apr 5, 2018)

Considering when they were doing the introduction for the Skyquest the lads said they felt they went too dressy, I can't see the new OK being a minor update of the old one.
My prediction would be similar design with some different aluminium bezels and one ceramic option.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

Dogs857 said:


> Considering when they were doing the introduction for the Skyquest the lads said they felt they went too dressy, I can't see the new OK being a minor update of the old one.
> My prediction would be similar design with some different aluminium bezels and one ceramic option.


There is zero chance the OK drops without an aluminum bezel option. There are apparently some other "technologies" they still haven't nailed down that are pushing it's release back a few months, but they also said that in tandem with "and that's why if you're on the fence between the two you should buy the Skyquest now!"


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## King-of-Riva (Feb 13, 2008)

The Monta guys have said that the new Skyquest has been their biggest pre-order ever, so I highly suspect that the new model has attracted a lot of new fans, while turning off some old school Monta people. Admittedly I'm one of those new fans 😂

But, to honest, I'm struggling to fathom the people saying the previous Skyquest was better. I'd even go as far as to say the new model is one of the most stunning GMTs I've seen from a micro so far...especially the pepsi!

Yes I suppose gen 1 was a great "value proposition" what with the ceramic, etc. But the proportions of it we're crazy awkward to me - pencil thin bezel, a HUGE dial...and then dressy indices. It's like the whole watch lacked a cohesive identity and was just a collection of premium parts mashed together (a la Zelos imo, but that's another story 😂).

The new model has a design cohesion that I suspect will age better while also pleasing the average luxury sports watch buyer a great deal more.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Starpork (10 mo ago)

King-of-Riva said:


> The Monta guys have said that the new Skyquest has been their biggest pre-order ever, so I highly suspect that the new model has attracted a lot of new fans, while turning off some old school Monta people. Admittedly I'm one of those new fans 😂
> 
> But, to honest, I'm struggling to fathom the people saying the previous Skyquest was better. I'd even go as far as to say the new model is one of the most stunning GMTs I've seen from a micro so far...especially the pepsi!
> 
> ...


It is very weird to describe a normally proportioned and honestly quite well-designed watch in those terms. The V1 Skyquest sold successfully for 4+ years and has a lot of fans on its own merits (Monta has never been touted as a "value" microbrand). It also shared a distinct "cohesive identity"/design language across all of the Monta models, which has been lost in the V2. It's a nice watch but most of what people are lamenting is that the Monta signatures are almost all gone.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Love it on Horus


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Back on leather for winter (and Seiko 5606-5170 LordMatic on the bench)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Back on leather for winter (and Seiko 5606-5170 LordMatic on the bench)
> View attachment 16984146


Looks like you have some watchmaking skills, how deep do the skills take you, it appears very? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Looks like you have some watchmaking skills, how deep do the skills take you, it appears very?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I do have some skills. Been at it for 3-4 years now, and conssitently getting better. Even have a couple guys sending me their watches for services 
I am LostTimeFound on Etsy. 

Just enough so I can keep buying new tools, eh??


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

New Skyquest is in! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

ctw19 said:


> You're right, it's not the most elegant solution but I don't hate it. At least they didn't just make it a shorter hand, which would have looked worse IMO.
> 
> I think my biggest concern about micro brands is parts availability/support down the road. What if I accidentally crack the ceramic bezel from now, or lose a bracelet link screw? Even if Monta is still around as a company, this is supposedly a limited edition so will there even be replacement parts available?


True but most repairs are movement related however yes it’s a bit of a gamble . Of course the parts can always be changed to aftermarket if the company goes under ..


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> New Skyquest is in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine...










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> New Skyquest is in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you and with a Monta in tow



Looking good.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Loving the new coke skyquest. My speedy may be on the chopping block for one of these.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> New Skyquest is in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this got some hate but damn it looks great. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

A week straight. The Monta is a fantastic travel companion. The gmt has really grown on me. Looking forward to what Monta brings in 23









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Might send this in for it's first service this year. Although It's running near spot on gaining about 1.5 seconds per day...
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

